# Разное > Курилка >  Умозаключения о современной политике...

## CINN

alexvolf писал:

_Уважаемый CINN
Если есть желание,давайте откроем в курилке тему типа по обзору современной политики и различных умозаключениях._ 

Создаю тему.  :Rolleyes: 
Итак, вопрос прежний: на чём основывается уверенность, что "...СТРАНУ точно не потеряем"?
Ибо нынешние условия(исходные для рассмотрения ситуации) не лучше, чем у тов.Сталина, а вот решимости и последовательности в действиях(свойственных "сталинскому" времени) у нынешних что-то не просматривается...
Такое впечатление, что они себе вечность отмерили...

Данный вопрос следует рассматривать именно и только как вопрос, а не "подначку" или желание поспорить.

----------


## Kasatka

а что значит "потерять страну"?

----------


## CINN

> а что значит "потерять страну"?


Авиакомпании и авиаконструкторы разговаривают на разных языках

----------


## CINN

Жаль, что предложивший тему alexvolf так и не откликнулся...  :Confused:

----------


## alexvolf

> Жаль, что предложивший тему alexvolf так и не откликнулся...


 Вообще-то откликнулся...
Раз тему Вы открыли,уважаемый CINN, то следует писать.Вначале лирическое отступление для затравки...
Предлагаю развить умозаключение по некоторому плану.Диалектического
материализма касаться не будем,отталкиватся придеться от того,что существует в данный момент.
Внешние и внутренние угрозы Стране.
Национальная безопасность и вооруженные силы.
Внутренная и внешная политика руководства страны.
С какого момента начнем -выбирать Вам...

----------


## CINN

> Вообще-то откликнулся...


Спасибо!




> Внешние и внутренние угрозы Стране.
> Национальная безопасность и вооруженные силы.
> Внутренная и внешная политика руководства страны.
> С какого момента начнем -выбирать Вам...


Момент основной- *Внутренная* и внешная политика руководства страны.
Какая-то она невнятная, непонятно- чего добиваются. Именно в стране.
А внешняя уже следствие внутренней.

----------


## alexvolf

> Спасибо!
> 
> 
> 
> Момент основной- *Внутренная* и внешная политика руководства страны.
> Какая-то она невнятная, непонятно- чего добиваются. Именно в стране.
> А внешняя уже следствие внутренней.


 Уважаемый CINN
Сразу оговорюсь,что все ниженаписанное есть личное мнение.Как говориться "мнение пишушего, может не совпадать с мнение редакции."
Говорить о реальной политике РФ довольно сложно.Начну с конца 80-х,когда пост секретаря ЦК КПСС занял М.С.Горбачев.Уже тогда были совершены крупные политические ошибки (просчеты),отразившиеся позднее на национальной безопасности СССР,а затем и РФ.
Решая очень серьезные вопросы военного паритета СССР-США и сокращения ОМП,Горбачев проявил валюнтаризм,по аналогии с Хрущевым,фактически не прислушивался к советникам,в том числе и
маршала Ахромеева (за исключением, пожалуй одного "идеолога перестройки А.Н.Яковлева). Возможно,личные качества МСГ как человека, не соответствовали для должности первого ЛИЦА 
такого государства как СССР,и дело даже не в том,что Горбачев не мог изложить достаточно ясно свои мысли-все кончалось словоблудием, разговор о другом.Являясь сторонником идеи (уж не знаю чьей- Раисы Максимовны, Шеварнадзе исключенного позднее из членов КПСС или Яковлева),что Западные страны угрозы для СССР не представляют, Горбачев найдя в лице президента США Рейгана "милого"
собеседника ("кружок пацифистов" при создании СОИ) пошел на радикальное сокращение вооружений и вывод войск из Восточной Европы (об этом ниже).Откровенно непродуманный шаг был сделан,и не только в сокращении вооружения.
Экономику СССР лихорадило с начала 80-х,
цена на нефть прыгала в сторону уменьшения.Возобновленный Хрущевым (после смерти Сталина) курс помощи(в том числе и денежных вливаний) в дружественные компартии или режимы был  непосильным для Союза.Практически все страны Соцлагеря были на дотации СССР.Созданный СЭВ был далек от решения первоначально возложенных на него задач.Вся Экономика "варилась в собственной кострюле".Хуже всего было с товарами народного потребления(опять же перекосы
СЭВ).Ну,а где чего нет, то там при социализме-всегда теневой бизнес."Ярким бутоном" на грядках социализма выросла спекуляция-все из-под полы.Что ширпотреб,то и продукты. Самое интересное,что во многих городах (не говоря за столицы) ничего не куда не девалось
( все было и делекатесы в том числе),но жизнь при этом диктовала свои условия -берешь бумажку,пишешь что тебе надо,затем в карман две по 25 руб, огибаешь магазин,стучишься в подсобку-передаешь бумажку и сумку.Все!!! заказ на бумажке составлял 18-19 руб отдаешь 25 без сдачи.Полная сумка- жратвы!Само собой бутылка стимулятора (изредка
 Боржоми.На 5 дней проблем с продуктами нет.Еще надо было иметь лазейку на промбазе.К 1982г положение стало значительно хуже...

В 1982г- смерть генсека Брежнева,затем Андропова.
ЦК напоминал дом престарелых.Выдвиженец Андропова (пойди сейчас проверь),можно  сказать "юнец среди старцев", МСГ тоже мало,что смыслил в экономическом плане в масштабах  страны.Являясь членом Политбюро(при живом Брежневе) МСГ выполнял роль статиста-
встречать,провожать,открыв  ать (например генсека ЦК НРП Лаоса Кейсона Фомвихана и тд.) Выполняя поручения подобного рода и переворачивая очередную бумажку с документами как секретарь ЦК, МСГ не мог охватить все стороны развития страны в экономическом плане
(может Богом не дано было). 
13 марта 1985г (как писалось в газетах,на передовице) советский народ и все прогрессивное человечество проводили в последний путь К.У.Черненко-выдающегося деятеля КПСС,международного коммунистического и  рабочего движения,Генерального секретаря ЦК КПСС,Председателя Президиума Верховного Совета СССР. МСГ произнес с трибуны Мовзолея траурную речь и по традиции (кто произносит,тот и будет)- стал Генсеком."Социализм,как учил Ленин,докажет свои преимущества,но докажет не силой оружия, а силой примера во всех областях жизнедеятельности общества экономической,политическо

----------


## forten07

Авиакомпании и авиаконструкторы разговаривают на разных языках
Что бы Вы хотели продолжить в дисскусии?

----------


## Nazar

> Авиакомпании и авиаконструкторы разговаривают на разных языках
> Что бы Вы хотели продолжить в дисскусии?


Для того что-бы задать элементарный вопрос , необходимо было цитировать пол ветки ?
Уже неоднократно просили , не злоупотреблять цитированием .

----------


## CINN

> Уважаемый CINN
> Сразу оговорюсь,что все ниженаписанное есть личное мнение.


Уважаемый alexvolf!
Именно оно, Ваше личное мнение, мне и интересно... В свете рассматриваемого вопроса... :Rolleyes: 




> Продолжение следует...


Спасибо за краткий экскурс в недавнюю историю, как заново пережил...  :Rolleyes: 
Когда помер Л.И.Брежнев я как раз в 7 классе учился, смерть такой персоны была событием из ряда вон... К К.У.Черненко уже привыкли... :Rolleyes:

----------


## alexvolf

Сравнительно молодой,энергичный и казалось  относительно открытый Генсек сразу обрел популярность среди населения.Выход в народные массы, совместно с модно одетой супругой-стали чуть-ли не ретуалом,и на фоне довольно серой жизни провинциальных заводских городов, которые Генсек любил посещать-"было что-то"! Стоя,окруженный толпой заводских рабочих Генсек вел пространные речи,смысл которых был понятен скорее всего одному ему  и Раисе Максимовне,которая в толпе женщин выглядела как датская королева(имеется ввиду одежда). Пространные речи нашли свой выход- на XXVII сьезде КПСС,
затем на XIX Всесоюзной партконференции-в стратегических "апрельских" тезисах ЦК КПСС -"Даешь УСКОРЕНИЕ".
Экономика Союза работала на максимале (с постоянными приписками "выполнения и перевыполнения плана") и дать форсаж, когда баки были почти пустыми не могла.Дело в том,что выполняя оборонный заказ с начала 70-х почти вся промышленность работала на ВПК.Справится с многопрофильным военным заказом одна оборонка была не в  состоянии.Строились атомные субмарины и корабли (в том числе и авианесущие) для флота, запущена была очень дорогая программа "Буран,Ту-160. Фактически шло перевооружение РВСН 
на Р-36(SS-18 SATAN),РС-22 (SS-24 SCALPEL)-для базирования которых строились ШПУ(тогда  некто не догадывался, что построенные с таким трудом шахты просто будут уничтожены на всей территории Украины и в других местах.В начале 90-х либералы всех мастей кричали со всех
 трибун о "ЗАСТОЕ"в Брежневский период. Это было вранье.Страна строила,строила и строила-тратя огромные деньги на оборону.
Благодаря Брежневу,Устинову -СССР получил на вооружение аналоги,а в некоторых моментах лучшие образцы вооружений для РВСН-ВКО,авиации и флота.Если-бы не принятая в то время программа ЦК КПСС и Совета Министров по новым видам оружия и перевооружению армии-
встречать 21 век пришлось-бы в лучшем случае с Королевской "семеркой" и Р-12 на подводных лодках.Однако,ушел в сторону... 
Может быть,экономика страны и выдержала-бы тяготейшую нагрузку до конца 80-90-х,но разыгрались события в Польше.Гданьские верфи стояли без рабочих.Последние играли в карты,никто не работал."Солидарность" требовала денег и повышения зарплаты.Через посредников шли запросы к правительству США оказать помощь.Официально США денег не 
даст,но через Ватикан пойдут адресные денежные вливания "своим людям"в Польше.Министр обороны Польши генерал Ярузельский-вводит военное положение (иначе охлаждать поляков пришлось-бы нам).Союз оказывает помощь-кредит в 50 млн долл.-капля в море для неработающей экономики Польши.Авантюрный ввод Советских войск в Афганистан-обходился для страны Советов ежемесячной,
 многомиллионной потерей в денежном выражении.Война затянулась и как найти выход из нее никто не знал.Несмотря на проявление героических моментов,которые печать старалась особо не тиражировать, в обществе назревало непонимание этой войны.Особенно тяжело 
воспринималась гибель солдат и офицеров,которых чуть-ли не тайком привозили в Союз и  хоронили в родной земле.
Казалось сама природа настроилась против Союза-за одну ночь землетресение уничтожает гор.Спитак,в Армении,затем катастофа в Чернобыле.Ликвидация последствий и переселение пострадавших в другие районы, окончательно добили экономику-был запушен денежный станок на полную мощность.С мешками бумаги ("деревянный рубль")-люди сметали все с полок магазинов.Короче,все лепилось одно к одному, как снежный ком.
К началу 1987 года,"стариков" в Политбюро ЦК практически не осталось,за исключением пожалуй одного А.А.Громыко (он-то и рекомендовал избрать МСГ на пост Генсекретаря ЦК КПСС).Но Андрей
 Андреевич был уже не тот Громыко (сказывался возраст).Избранный, 2июля 1985г Председателем Президиума Верховного Совета он занимал высокую должность, фактически ничего не решая.
Тем временем ЦК КПСС призывало партию обеспечить "ленинское единство своих рядов"(О,как!!!Даже по пьянке такого не придумать!)Была поставлена задача совершенствовать демократию,крепить братские узы народов Союза ССР(несколько позднее-демократия так усовершенствуется  совместно с крепление братских уз,что выльется в море крови, вооруженный конфликт в Нагорном Карабахе,затем эта волна побежит по Среднеазиатским республикам,Закавказью,При  днестровью...) 
 Запуск Бурана в 1988г, уже не кого не волновал.Триумф советской науки и техники прошел как рядовое событие.Вскоре программу остановили (она не закрыта до сих пор).Огромные народные деньги были выброшены на ветер...
Возвращаемся к политике.Первая встреча МСГ с американским президентом состоялась в Женеве,ноябре 1985г.Вскоре по возвращению в Союз,15 января 1986г Горбачев делает заявление на весь мир,Суть заявления-до конца 20 века полностью ликвидировать ядерное и другие виды оружия массового уничтожения (для сравнения руководителей- Хрущев обещал коммунизм в стране 1980г,Горбачев-мировое разоружение).Затем был Рейкьявик и похоже американцы
 "раскусили" Горби- дальше с ним можно было не церемонится-навязывать и диктовать свою игру.
Тем временем на смену УСКОРЕНИЮ пришла ПЕРЕСТРОЙКА-"масштабное новое мышление",которое требует "великих дел,достойных великим замыслам".Собрался первый Сьезд народных депутатов СССР.Работа сьезда началась с критики исторического пути пройденного Советским Союзом.Через небольшое время, после окончания Сьезда, в речи многих,тогда советских людей говоривших о своей Стране появилось новое слово-вместо СССР название страны было "СОВОК"...

Продолжение следует.

----------


## alexvolf

Несколько слов о так называемой "третьей власти перестройки"-СМИ.

"Новое мышление" активизировало деятельность главных редакторов и рядовых журналистов практически всех СМИ -от Старкова (АиФ) до Коротича (Огонек).Каждый стремился опубликовать негатив про период правления Сталина и Брежнева.Период Хрущева рассматривался несколько под более положительным углом.На страницах печати и экранах ТВ,вовсю обсуждались уголовные дела на так называемые  связки -Рашидов-Адилов и тандемы Медунов-Мерзлый,дело главного 
 коррупционера- генерал-полковника Ю.Чурбанова(зятя Брежнева) и  незаконно полученные награды самого Леонида Ильича,уплата партийных взносов первого официального,советского миллионера от спекуляции импортными компьютерами Артема Тарасова.Да и много еще чего-отчего у нормальных людей "ехала крыша"(перестроечные слова вошедшие в ВЕЛИКИЙ русский,несколько позднее с внедрением видеосалонов появится еще не одно перестроечное слово..)
Начали давать всходы первые кооперативы по оказанию различных услуг- от частного извоза до помощи старикам в выбивании матрасов(и денег в том числе).Колдун-феномен Кашпировский,проводил  массовые сеансы гипноза пытаясь снять стрессовый накал народа. За реформу
вооруженных сил выступал никому неизвестный нардеп,майор-дальневосточник некто Лопатин...Короче курс намеченный МСГ под магическим словом ПЕРЕСТРОЙКА набирал обороты.
В январе 1987г состоялся Пленум ЦК КПСС, на котором принимается
очередной (сказал-бы маразматический) лозунг "больше социализма-больше демократии" и далее " для пришедшего к власти рабочего класса огромную опасность представляет бюрократизм,нужно с первых шагов нового общества привлекать трудящихся к управлению и развивать их
 самостоятельность.Бюрокра

----------


## CINN

> Несколько слов о так называемой "третьей власти перестройки"-СМИ.


Ещё был "информационный повод"- непонятный перелёт М.Руста на Красную площадь...
Ну и, разумеется, последствия этого перелёта для верхушки СА.

----------


## alexvolf

> Ещё был "информационный повод"- непонятный перелёт М.Руста на Красную площадь...
> Ну и, разумеется, последствия этого перелёта для верхушки СА.


 Уважаемый CINN
Стараюсь осветить весь пока период 1985-2000гг , так сказать поверху,что-бы потом перейти к реальному политкурсу РФ.Если останавливаться на отдельных временных моментах то...
Итог  правления МСГ и что получила от этого Страна будет сделан,когда перейду к периоду БНЕ.

----------


## FLOGGER

> С подачи Лукьянова в стране началась антиалкогольная компания.


Уважаемый alexvolf, насколько я помню, инициатором антиалкогольной кампании был сам Генсек, и первые годы он благосклонно принимал благодарности от населения, особенно от женщин. А уже потом, несколько лет спустя, когда на съезде Советов ему указали на идиотичность способов проведения этого мероприятия, он "перевел стрелки" на Е. К. Лигачева.

----------


## alexvolf

Далеко не доброго "джина выпустили из кувшина". В начале в союзных республиках СССР,а позднее в автономных начали создаватся народные и национальные движения, которые незаметно прокладывали путь к назреванию сепаратизский настроений.Проходило в начале все довольно безобидно.Для примера,беру братскую Украину.Созданное народное движение "Рух" на Украине, к апрелю месяцу 1989г насчитывало в своих рядах более 280 тыс.человек.В тогдашних условиях дефицита бумаги в СССР движение под руководством  избранного председателя-писателя И.Драча выпускало 600 тыс листовок,которые при содействии почтовых  отделений расходились по всей территории Украины.В основном листовки состояли  из одних и тех же текстов-рекомендаций(если хотите -требований): говорить на родном языке,петь песни своего народа, иметь свои школы и клубы,упоминалась чернобыльская  трагедия.Обьяснялась программа народного движения выдвинутая инициативной группой Союза  писателей Украины и Института литературы АН УССР в январе 1989г.В сентябре того же года состоялся первый съезд народного движения.На съезд было избрано 1109 делегатов,среди них  находились 228 коммунистов и 24 комсомольца.Как и на первом Съезде нардепов СССР все началось с осуждения "руководящей и направляющей" силы КПСС-КПУ.Поводом послужило заявление второго секретаря ЦК КПУ В.А.Иващенко,сказанное накануне съезда "...в распоряжении республики  лишь 5% производимой на ее территории продукции...".Идеи и лозунги на съезде рождались ежеминутно,от "демократии и суверенной республики" до "отставки Щербитского"(в то время Первый секретарь КПУ) и смены государственных Символов-введение Тризуба и сине-желтого флага.
Под конец съезда появились требования экстремизского характера- создать национальную армию, снести памятники "врага Украины Ленина" и т.д.Съезд закончился ночным, пешим походом делегатов по бывшему Брест-Литовскому проспекту в Киеве, с песнями и лозунгом "Слава
Украине".
28 сентября 1989г уйдет в отставку Первый секретарь ЦК КПУ В.В. Щербицкий,который возглавлял республику на протяжении 17 лет.Это при его руководстве Украина стала наиболее развитой в  экономическом отношении республикой.Щербитский знал себе цену и кланятся в ноги МСГ во время  его визита в Киев(февраль 1989г) не стал.Более того, "поляна" накрытая в честь "дорогого гостя из самой Москвы" была более чем скромная.Через 9 месяцев Щербицкого "чувствуя возраст и ухудщение здоровья" вынудили уйти.Его место займет Владимир Ивашко (одновременно станет  Председателем Верховного Совета Украины и заместителем Генерального секретаря ЦК КПСС Горбачева).Ивашко -"прошедшего все ступени партийной работы,вдумчивого,творческ  ого,принципиального коммуниста",сумевшего за время работы первым секретарем Днепропетровского  обкома сломать существующий тут ранее волюнтаристский стиль работы (читай Брежневский)-готовили на это место еще до сентябрьского Пленума ЦК.Однако,он продержится в этом кресле совсем недолго.По распоряжению Горбачева на "Рух" начнутся гонения ( не трогали-бы,так и сам бы завял),страну потрясут забастовки шахтеров Донбасса.При этом действия Ивашко окажутся противоположными.Украина,с подачи Ивашко примет более прогрессивный,чем союзный закон о выборах (будут отменены выборы от общественных организаций),при этом будут зарегистрированы различные неформальные обьединения. 
Отмена созывов Съезда нардепов обострит политическое противостояние.30 марта старый состав Президиума Верховного Совета Украины примет Указ о лишении местных Советов права руководить  СМИ и милицией.Это расколет Верховный совет на большинство и оппозицию (главным образом
выходцев из Западной Украины).Ивашко подаст заявление о сложении с себя полномочий...

Продолжение следует

Лирическое отступление, небольшая СПРАВКА -в 1987г на планете  родился 5-и млрд. житель Земли.
В начале 1989г после принятия присяги( 20 января) 41-м президентом США стал бывший морской летчик Джордж Герберт Уокер Буш,который родился в 1924г в гор.Милтон шт.Массачусетс.Окончил академию Филлипса в 1942г и Йельский университет в 1952г по специальности экономика.

----------


## CINN

> которые незаметно прокладывали путь к назреванию сепаратизский настроений.Проходило в начале все довольно безобидно.Для примера,беру братскую Украину.


Как раз в 1989г. был в Днепропетровске...
Я б не сказал, что "незаметно прокладывали путь", оченно конкретно было...

----------


## alexvolf

1989г.- запомнился годом массовых забастовок и демонстраций,которые
прокатились по всему миру. Бастовали в США(Мечеган) против расизма,
польские студенты бастовали против отказа Варшавского воеводского судазарегистрировать устав Независимого студенческого союза. В Праге, 2-х недельная забастовка студентов,к которым присоединились учителя и школьники школ,затем присоединились домохозяйки- послужила детонатором перемен в стране.Бастовали студенты Негерии (Анамба) против коррупции.Бастовали в Бухаресте,Ярославле,АлмаАт  е. Забастовки студентов ВУЗов Иркутска,Томска,Новосибирс  ка с требованием отмены "салдафонства" на военных кафедрах.Ночные демонстрации
на Воробьевых горах московских школьников,которые со свечами и песнями требовали увековечить память Джона Леннона.Традиционно бастовали в Пхеньяне.
В Пекине,забастовка китайских студентов, к которым присоединились люди из различных групп с требованием изменить  власть и режим в стране закончилась трагически,с большим числом жертв. На разгон людей были направлены армейские части и бронетехника ("дорога крови"). Забастовки в Бухаресте,Тимишоаре выльются в народный бунт, названный позднее "гражданская война без оружия",  произойдет смена режима Чаушеску.
В начале декабря 1989г, Генеральный секретарь ЦК КПСС,председатель
Верховного Совета СССР М.С.Горбачев отбыл с визитом в Италию.Получив
из рук президента итальянской пацифистской организации Л.Андерлини
премию "Золотой голубь за мир",кратко пообщавщись с Президентом Итальянской республики Ф.Коссига,Горбачев направился на встречу с папой римским Иоанном Павлом II.О чем шла беседа с папой-неизвестно, разговор проходил один на один (папа владел русским языком). Сопровождающие Горбачева: Э.А.Щеварнадзе, А.Н.Яковлев,Н.М.Луньков в это время беседовали с госсекретарем Ватикана А.Казалини.В конце визита, МСГ  поблагодарив итальянцев за теплый прием, высказал свою точку зрения о различиях в социалистической и капиталистической экономиках,рассказал свое видение о развитии газового рынка,экологии и своей мечте о  конвертируемости рубля и его вхождения в мировую экономику и 2 декабря,со своей свитой отбыл на Мальту (Валлетта)
где состоялась встреча МСГ с президентом США Дж.Бушем.Предусмотрено
было провести три встречи на высшем уровне -на борту боевых кораблей,для чего в Валлету были направлены советский крейсер "Слава" и американский "Белкнап". Старший Буш не был "милым собеседником" в отличии от Рейгана,но приветливо улыбался при встрече с МСГ.Наступило время очередного раунда переговоров о разоружении.В тот же  период "Вашингтон пост" на своих страницах обвиняет высших офицеров Советских Вооруженных Сил,которые  "...ранее в некоторых случаях выражавшие недовольство этим  договором,могли решить,что его не следует строго соблюдать,и поэтому ввели в заблуждение советских дипломатов,отвечающих за предоставление данных по вооружению...".Такое обвинение последовало после того, как 
американцы не досчитались в предоставленных генералом В.М.Татарниковым сведениях о Советских ВС 20886 танков,которые якобы пропали за полгода.
Основанием для сомнения послужила брошюра "Варшавский договор и НАТО-соотношение сил в Европе" выпущенная АПН в 1989г,в которой приводились  цифры о наличии танков 59470 единиц у Варшавского договора и 30690 единиц у НАТО.Скандал разгорался "...Советский Союз значительно занизил число танков,БТР,артиллерийских орудий,самолетов и вертолетов подлежащих ликвидации...".Не помогло снизить накал упреков выступление начальника Управления по вопросам разоружения (УПОВР) МИД СССР В.П.Карпова "...Все основные сведения об армии и ее вооруженных силах регулярно печатаются и за долгие годы переговорного процесса я не сталкивался с желанием кого-
либо обмануть...".Процесс разоружение начал набирать обороты и был даже в самом начале одобрен министром обороны СССР маршалом Д.Т.Язовым.Правда,во время работы IV съезда нардепов СССР,Язов уже изменит свою точку зрения прямо на противополжную.А ровно через год министр МИД СССР Э.А.Шеварнадзе подаст заявление об отставке,что вызовет сожаление в США "...Отставка и предупреждение
сделанное министром Шеварнадзе,на мой взгляд,должны быть восприняты
серьезно.Мой опыт показывает,что министр Шеварнадзе всегда работал, как профессионал.Он был на передовой нового мышления во внешней политики и  демократизации дома..." заявил его американский коллега Дж.Бейкер.
В это время,на политическом небосклоне Советского Союза уже ярко светила звезда энергичного политика,с нетрадиционным,советским мышлением -Ельцина Бориса Николаевича.

Продолжение следует

----------


## alexvolf

В средине 1989г казалось,еще немного и общими усилиями народных депутатов и ЦК будет найдет тот мудрый путь развития страны как в
 экономическом,так и в политическом плане.Ведь чего греха таить-некоторые ведущие капстраны попадали в такой же кризис.Правда,
 выбирались из него с мелкими издержками-не изменяя свой строй и конституцию.Например Британия, в средине 70-х  оказалась
 в глубоком политическом и экономическом затяжном кризисе-"...Если мы не затянем туго ремни и не откажемся от идеи,что мы -одна из 
самых богатых,влиятельных  и значительных стран в мире,иными словами, от правления, будто нами все еще правит королева Виктория,то нам не
 миновать тяжких бед.Надо осознать:у нас нет ни денег,ни природных  ресурсов для того,чтобы делать все,что нам хотелось бы"-охарактеризовал обстановку "общества всеобщего благоденствия"(аж завидно,как они именуют свое общество) лидер консерваторов лорд Ротшильд в 1974г,но не учел, что профсоюзы Британии не намерены затягивать пояса и сдавать свои,с трудом завоеванные позиции.Вскоре забастовки горняков привели к падению кабинета Хита.В 1975 году консерваторы получили чувствительное поражение на выборах.Спустя десятилетие консерваторы напомнят о своей ненависти к шахтерам и она проявится в последовательном,детально продуманном подавлении общенациональной стачки шахтеров,протестовавщих  против закрытия шахт и увольнении 20 тыс. горняков.Кабинет министров, на сей раз возглавляла Маргарет Хильда Тетчер(Робертс).Вооруживши

----------


## alexvolf

Короткие заметки 

 1) О разоружении в Европе.
11 мая 1989г, в Москве состоялась встреча Горбачева с госсекретарем США Дж.Бейкером.На встрече, МСГ информировал госсекретаря США
о дополнительных советских предложениях по сокращению обычного оружия и вооруженных сил в Европе,которые не вошли в Основные материалы,переданны 6.05.1989г американской стороне.
В недалеком прошлом (до Горбачева),общие интересы безопасности существовавшие между Востоком и Западом, на протяжении ряда лет диктовали следуюшие: неравенство сил может вызвать тревожную неустойчивость,которая в свою очередь может привести к политическому (возможно и вооруженному)конфликту.
Ввиду того,что довольно трудно определить разницу между наступательным и оборонительным вооружением- армии двух блоков соблюдали паритет сил и насчитывали примерно поровну 3.5млн.человек.
СССР,в период Брежнева стремился снизить напряженность в Европе предлагая США различные варианты.Например- если американцы сократят свои войска в Европе на  13 тыс. человек,СССР сократит свои войска в Центральной Европе на 20 тыс. Американцы соглашались сократить всего лишь 5 тыс.человек.Различных вариантов  было много,но консенсус найден не был.Ограничивались рядом мелких уступок,затем
все снова возращалось к прежней позиции.
С политикой проводимой МСГ, все в корне изменилось.Стремление Генсекретаря ЦК КПСС высвободить часть оборонного бюджета на цели ПЕРЕСТРОЙКИ (здравохранение, образование и т.д.) пошло в разрез со здравым смыслом и нарушило устоявшийся паритет  в Европе. До конца 1989г, СССР в ОДНОСТОРОННЕМ порядке вывел из Восточной Европы 20 с лишним тысяч солдат и офицеров,2700 танков,300 самолетов.
В следующие 1990-91гг из ГДР,ЧССР,ВНР будут выведены 50 тыс.военнослужащих и еще 5300 танков.После этого,пройдет сокращения ВС СССР (за те же два года)  в европейской части Союза на 240 тыс.человек.Техника-10 тыс.танков,8,5 тыс артсистем, 820 боевых самолета пойдут в металлолом (в связи с этим вспоминается художественный фильм, названия уж не помню,приключений летчика и танкиста- актер  Карачинцев,их попытки как-то наладить жизнь после увольнения).Вслед за этим наступит черед сокращения ВС государств Варшавского договора- 295300 человек личного состава, 12 тыс танков,9130 артсистем и 930 единиц боевых самолетов.Практически все в одностороннем порядке.Обвинения американской прессы (Вашингтон пост) в том,что СССР что-то скрывает, были просто не состоятельны.Еще 31 января 1989г Комитет министров обороны государств-участников Варшавского Договора выдал в средствах СМИ "Заявление о соотношении численности вооруженных сил и вооружений ОВД и Североатлантического союза в Европе и прилегающих акваториях",в 6-и приложениях которого подробным образом все было сосчитано-подсчитано.22 февраля 1989г,МО  дополнительно дало информацию о структуре ВС СССР и ВМФ с единственным ограничением-на схеме не была прорисована  ПРО Москвы.
"...Это полный поворот на 180 градусов"- радостно заявит советник Пентагона,известный  в США "ястреб" Ф.Карбер.
Генсек ЦК  надеялся (интересный факт), что страны НАТО последует примеру Советского Союза.Выступая с трибуны ООН, МСГ призвал к "деидеологизации межгосударственных отношений через признание верховенства общечеловеческого начала над классовым".Министр МИД СССР, Шеварнадзе вооруживщись "политическим сигналом" Горбачева пояснит Западу  более просто " наша позиция  свидетельствует в первую очередь о новом подходе к оценке вероятности и степени военной угрозы со стороны Запада".Как к этому всему отнеслись США и страны НАТО
 расскажу ниже в лирическом отступлении  "Асимметрия и дисбаланс".

 2)Совсем коротко-о начальном периоде реформ в КНР.

После "большого скачка" и "культурной революции" проводимой
ранее Мао, перед руководством Китайской народной республикой встал
вопрос как изменить неверную идеологию Мао,ложное представление о социализме, переломить стереотип мышления китайцев о классовой борьбе и мировой революции и не разрушить при этом политический строй. Какой выбрать путь развития страны-вопрос не стоял.Инициатор реформ, Дэн  Сяопин был убежден-"...Китай может идти только дорогой социализма.В такой большой стране с миллиардным населением капитализм неосуществим.Мы будем строить социализм с китайской спецификой... ".Главным вопросом был- какой выбрать метод
 по которому пойдут преобразования в стране."Реформа сопряжена с риском. Надо быть  смелее и не боятся риска,иначе не добиться прогресса.Мы выберем такой метод который приносит лучший практический результат".Вскоре такой метод был найден.В конце 70-х семейный подряд китайских сельхозпроизводителей стал началом реформы в деревне,в процесс были вовлечены миллионы крестьян.
Появились продукты,которые следовало продавать.Зарабатал принцип "товар-деньги".Уже в начале 80-х,Китай почувствовал результаты проводимых реформ.
Доля экспорта в национальном доходе составила-15%,внешнеторговый оборот по  сравнению с 1975г увеличился в 20 раз.Создавались компании с участием иностранных инвестиций-резко увеличился выпуск продукции.Вырос потребительский синдром населения.Началось строительство новых заводов,предприятий и т.д. За 10 лет национальный валовый продукт удвоился.Помимо внутреннего юаня, был введен так называемый обратимый юань,который имел хождение в рамках  свободных экономических зон созданных на побережье Китая.Валютные биржи,аукционы, как и операции с валютой оставались в руках государства.Правда,через некоторое время "резвое" движение экономики Китая несколько замедлиться.Возникнут проблемы стабильного и сбалансированного роста экономики,инфляции и самое главное нехватка квалифицированных рабочих.Обострилась проблема народонаселения-излишняя занятость тормозила эффективность производства.Очень скоро, перед руководством Китая встанет еще один вопрос-до какого предела следует развивать рыночные отношения оставаясь социалистической страной...
Что из этого получилось-всем хорошо известно.Китайцы оказались умнее.Вернее их лидер председатель ЦК Компартии Китая Дэн Сяопин в начале реформ.Позже он попросится в отставку, предоставит право более молодым политикам Китая продолжать реформы в стране.

 3)О "мечте" Генсекретаря КПСС 
Возникшая мысль МСГ, о конвертируемости советского рубля,которой он поделился с  мировой общественностью прибывая с визитом в Италии,тут же была подхвачена  американскими финансовыми экспертами.В частности, профессор Маршалл Голдман,  одним из первых подвел черту-если Советы согласяться снизить курс рубля по отношению к доллару в 10 раз,а цены на импортные товары поднять в 10 раз, то обратимость советского рубля можно вводить хоть завтра.Как известно официальный курс рубля к доллару на 15 марта 1989г составлял 62 коп. Зададимся вопросом- а какова вообще роль денег в экономике? Так уж они всесильны-как регулятор экономики? Ответ простой,несколько утрированный, но короткий-что-бы не утомлять читателя высшими материями-деньги лишь замыкают систему экономических отношений. Тогда,-откуда взялся такой курс валют в СССР?.Вот здесь стоит разобраться основательно.При изоляции внутреннего ранка от внешнего, реальность курса валют особого значения не имела.При подготовке в СССР,послевоенной  денежной реформы  в 1947г  был установлен обменный курс валют равный 4-рублям.Позднее,в 1950г было введено золотое обеспечение советского (сталинского) рубля -0,222 гр золота.Решение данного вопроса оказалось несложным- доллар США в 1950 г был обеспечен 0,888гр золота.Обеспечение  доллара было поделено на 4, получили золотой рублевый эквивалент. 
Денежная реформа Хрущева (1961г) смешала все в кучу.Возьни было много-Госплан и финорганы делали различные расчеты по группам товаров,"потребительской корзине",реальной покупной цене того или другого товара.Сравнивались по цене лампочки, подтяжки, платья, дешевые костюмы,автомобили,радиопр  иемники.В конце-концов получили курс нового (хрущевского) рубля в 1,2 доллара,при этом учли,что в США существует инфляция,а в СССР ее нет(во всяком случае она отрицалась) и поэтому официальный курс установили на перспективу "светлого 
будущего человечества" в 90 коп.Самое ИНТЕРЕСНОЕ-номинал хрущевских денег сократился в 10 раз (сталинскую десятку, государство меняло на один хрущевский рубль),при этом казалось золотой паритет рубля должен был вырости и содержать 2,22 гр золота по отношению к сталинскому "червонцу".Однако это не так- реально в хрущевском рубле было подтверждено 0,987гр.золота,а это была уже настоящая девальвация советской национальной валюты.Назревает очередной вопрос-а как тогда торговали с капстранами?Ведь можно было остаться без штанов? Ответ опять простой-Если валюта США была резко занижена по отношению к рублю, то потеряное при экспорте,в целом компенсировалось при импорте.Со странами соцлагеря (которые также имели замкнутые валюты) дело обстояло много проще, существовали "переводные" рубли для расчета со странами СЭВ.С Югославией торговали принимая за единицу так называемый "крекинг-доллар".При этом учитывали,что начиная с реформы 1961г по 1980г советский рубль обесценился примерно в 2.5 раза,а югославский динар
за тот же период в 1000 раз.
"Мечте" МСГ не суждено было сбыться.Уж не знаю, где и кого обучал американский профессор,с ярко выраженной финансовой фамилией- Гольдман,но просто так "из бухты-барахты" конвертируемость советского рубля сделать было невозможно.Это очень сложный,долгий путь и главное -где, то Мерило конвертируемой нацвалюты,к которому люди и банки всего мира потянуться.Возможно, МСГ хотел сделать как  дедушка Ленин в 20- годах ХХ века взял и обеспечил советский рубль золотом."Совчервонец" тогда свободно принимался и обменивался в любом банке мира по хорошему курсу целых пять лет,не смотря на враждебное отношение буржуев к нашей стране.Потом,правда по скончанию НЭПа, хватились да было поздно-золото иссякло.Ну это другая тема. В конце 80-х, "кошелек" страны оказался совсем пустым.Несколько позднее журналисты центральных газет начнут искать куда делось "золото партии".Ну это совсем другая тема,скорее для юмористов.В начале 90-х  Экономика СССР "трещала по швам".Денежная единица СССР-рубль, с каждым днем обесценивалась. 
Надежда оставалось только на кредиты со стороны Западных стран... 


4) Ассиметрия и дисбаланс.
Вернусь к самому началу этого поста-к встрече МСГ с генсекретарем США. Дополнительные советские предложения по разоружению переданные американцам касались РСМД,которые предлагалось выделить в отдельную статью по сокращению.Передовица газеты "Правда" сообщала читателю-
"...Мировая общественность расценила этот документ советской стороны как выдающуюся победу сил разума и нового политического мышления.Создания в Европе  атмосферы доверия и сотрудничества...".
Переговоры по реализации программы "Сокращения вооруженных сил и обычного вооружения от Атлантики до Урала" начались в 1988г, с обмена исходными цифровыми данными в обьеме ОВД-НАТО в целом и по каждой союзной стране отдельно.Сразу, после начала обсуждения, руководители НАТО выдвинули тезис о превосходстве ОВД в обычных видах оружия."...превосходство создается за счет танков,артиллерии и БМП...".
С нашей стороны никто этого не отрицал.Действительно у стран ОВД было на 20 тыс танков больше.Но страны НАТО (без учета Франции и Испании) имели превосходство в ударной тактической авиации.По американским данным, НАТО имело больше самолетов на 1150 ед. ("Советская военная мощь" из-во Пентагон 1986г).По советским данным реально были другие цифры по самолетам 1400 ед.Явно просматривался перекос. Следующий вопрос был по числу дивизий СВ.Американцы настаивали, что ОВД превосходит НАТО в 1,5-2 раза.Наши приводили свои аргументы- дивизия ФРГ насчитывает 19-24 тыс человек,дивизия ОВД имеет максимум 11-12 тыс,боеготовые дивизии составляют у НАТО-94,а у ОВД только 78.
К 1 июля 1988г, сторонам переговорного процесса удалось сойтись на следующих соотношениях основных видов вооружений согласно приведенной таблицы


                                                                      О В Д         Соотношение      Н А Т О
Боевые самолеты тактической авиации
ВВС,авиации ПВО,и ВМФ (ВМС)                             7876           1,1 - 1            7130
в том числе
боевые самолеты такт.авиации ВВС                       5355             1 - 1            5450
и авиации ПВО
боевые самолеты авиации ПВО,не                         1829            36 - 1              50
способные действовать по назем.
целям
боевые самолеты ВМФ(ВМС)                                   629             1 - 2,4          1630  
В составе самолетов тактической
авиации ВВС и авиации ВМФ(ВМС) всего                2783             1 - 1,5          4075   
ударных самолетов (бом-щики,ИБ.
штурмовики                             
Боевые вертолеты,в том числе и ВМФ                    2785             1 - 1,9          5720
Пусковые установки ОТР                                     1600         11,8 - 1              136
Танки                                                              59470           1,9 - 1           30690
ПТРК                                                               11465             1 -  1,6        18070
БМП и БТР                                                        70330           1,5 - 1           46900
РСЗО,орудия 75-мм и выше,минометы                  71560           1,3 - 1           57060
калибра 50-мм и выше 
ПЛ (кроме ПЛ с СБР)                                            228           1,1 - 1              200    
в том числе атомные                                             80              1 - 1                76
Крупные надводные корабли (АВ,линкоры,
Крейсера,эсминцы,фрегаты,Б

----------


## CINN

> (в связи с этим вспоминается художественный фильм, названия уж не помню,приключений летчика и танкиста- актер  Карачинцев,их попытки как-то наладить жизнь после увольнения).


Фильм- "Удачи Вам, господа" http://www.kino-teatr.ru/kino/movie/ros/7418/annot/




> P.S. Приношу извинения- табличка не получилась,но думаю разобратся можно будет


Да, понятно...

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Короткие заметки... 
> 
>  3)О "мечте" Генсекретаря КПСС... 
> ...о конвертируемости советского рубля...тут же была подхвачена  американскими финансовыми экспертами.... ....Вот здесь стоит разобраться основательно....Ведь можно было остаться без штанов?... 
> 
> ..."Мечте" МСГ не суждено было сбыться.... 
> ....сделать как  дедушка Ленин в 20- годах....  обеспечил советский рубль золотом."Совчервонец" тогда свободно принимался и обменивался в любом банке мира по хорошему курсу целых пять лет....потом,правда по скончанию НЭПа, хватились да было поздно-золото иссякло.....
> Надежда оставалось только на кредиты со стороны Западных стран...


Привет Алекс, давно не виделись.

«Дедушка» Ленин умер в 53 года...Но это так, по пути.

Никогда "Совчервонец" не принимался и не обменивался по «хорошему» курсу. Просто СССР за всё платил золотом.
Если через 5 лет (в 1927?) золото закончилось — на какие шиши СССР покупал заводы в Америке?

цитата:
«Купюра с названием «червонец» теоретически должна была обмениваться на золотую монету в 10 рублей весом в 1 золотник 78,24 доли, или в 7,74 г. Такие монеты (точная весовая копия царских монет) на всякий случай были отчеканены, но в обращение они так никогда и не поступили. Была введена золотая валюта без реального золотого обращения. На купюрах бумажных червонцев надпись радовала владельца: «Банковский билет подлежит размену на золото», — однако тут же сообщалось: «Начало размена устанавливается особым правительственным актом». » — конец цитаты(http://www.litru.ru/?book=94058&page=17)

Ну, а о конвертируемости — а зачем она нам?
Ещё цитата:
«...в свободной конвертации валюты во всех странах... заинтересованы те, чья валюта является основой мировой торговли и кто наживается на ее эмиссии: раньше Великобритания и США, сегодня только США. Чем в большем количестве стран местная валюта меняется на доллар, тем больше долларов требуется, тем богаче США.» — конец цитаты (http://www.litru.ru/?book=94058&page=13)
В принципе, это всё давно и хорошо описано Паршевым в «...Россия не Америка» и Мухиным — в «Сталин — хозяин СССР». 

Прошу прощения, что вклинился,

Ник

PS — «"Мечте" МСГ не суждено было сбыться» — сбылась, сбылась мечта...

----------


## alexvolf

Ник приветствую!
Вообще-то я не сторонник тереть,а уж тем более "развешивать лапшу на уши".Не тот закал.
Постараюсь более конкретно и расширенно ответить на Ваши ссылки.
Итак-ответ на поставленный 1-й вопрос.
 Цитата
"С первого дня существования т.н.эмиссионного отдела Госбанка ни один член правления  Госбанка,не говоря уже о простых начальниках отделов,не допускались в кладовую на Неглинном, где лежало золото и другие благородные металлы и ценности..."
Первый баланс Госбанка и его эмиссионного отдела (другими словами казначейства) был проведен по записки Ленина в 1920г.В составленном акте значилось количество золота на 1 млр.царских золотых рублей.Как известно царский золотой Империал (10 руб) до революции имел хождение за границей и свободно обменивался по курсу: за 10 руб. давали 41 франк 10 сантимов (Н.Соколов Новый русско-французкий словарь.Раздел русская метрология. 1905г из-во Paris Garnier Freres
 Editeurs).Управляющим Госбанка в тот период был Шейнман,назначенный на эту должность чуть позднее в 1921г (поинтересуйтесь,
крайне интересная личность).В 1926г Шейман уверял Совнарком о проведении котировки советского  червонца на Лондонской и Нью Йорской биржах.В 1927г когда Шейман, чуть-ли не со слезами
упрашивал т.Сталина(который тогда, большого решающего голоса еще не имел,т.к. шла внутреполитическая борьба,в которой победит Сталин но намного поздней), повлиять на Совнарком,иными словами лаббировать отправку золота в Лондон хотя бы на 100 млн руб-Сталин ответил ему отказом.Но по отчетам можно проследить,что только за период с 1927-29гг за границу ушло золота на 1млр.марок-в Германию,на 600млн.в Скандинавию и  США  и с этим нечего не могло поделать даже ГЭО ОГПУ.Это только официальный путь.Неофициально из из СССР было вывезено золотых червонцев на сумму 27млн.рублей за счет командировок частных лиц.(читай НЭПманов)При этом существовали еще и  бумажные червонцы,подтвержденные золотом которые имели внутреннее свободное хождение, в литературе встречалось- попытка агентов НКВД расплатится бумажными червонцами за информацию 
о Тухачевском-вызвала настороженность чешких агентов или немцев,впрочем не в этом суть).

 Nik написал,что " ленинский червонец не принимался и не обменивался по хорошему курсу.Просто СССР за все платил золотом..."

Это не так.в 1925-26гг ЭКУ ОГПУ проанализировав ситуацию с вывозом советских червонцев забила тревогу.По их материалам выходило что посылочные  операции достигли размера в 20 млн.руб.ЭКУ настоятельно рекомендовало Госбанку (Шейману) в качестве неотложных мер
скупить все червонцы за границей.Наибольший спрос на наши червонцы наблюдались со стороны Персии и Турции. Червонец в Турции стоил 10 лир,что соответствовало 1 фунту стерлингов.Наибольшая спекуляция
и незаконные валютные операции развернулись в г Одесса и Ростове. А денег для индустриализации в стране не было...

Продолжение следует

----------


## alexvolf

Ответ на поставленный вопрос №2.

Уважаемый Ник 
тов Ленин,как и Горбачев (Хрущев и некоторый ряд  современных
руководителей бывших союзных республик) были не только циниками,но
еще и большими МЕЧТАТЕЛЯМИ.Ленин как известно страстно желал
совершить мировую революцию,Хрущев построить коммунизм,Горбачев-как я писал выше добится до конца ХХ века уничтожения СЯС и ОМП.
Вернемся к Ленину -мечтателю-прогматику.5 ноября 1921г появилась на свет знаменитая ленинская статья (советую почитать) "О значении золота теперь и после полной победы социализма".Цитирую,мысли Ленина высказанные в статье дословно "...Когда мы победим в мировом масштабе,мы,думается мне сделаем из золота общественные отхожие места на улицах нескольких самых больших городов мира...".Как известно,мечта Ленина не сбылась т.к.сейчас такие отхожие места есть
не общественные городские,а индивидуально-коттеджные у кого уточнять не будем.Поговорим о том для чего Ленин вводил "совчервонец".
-"...Для развития торговли нужна твердая стабильная валюта,которая заменит в общении много малоценных денежных знаков."
Неотложным стал вопрос о переводе рубля на золотую основу.В целях накопления золотого запаса 23 июня 1921г был издан Декрет Совнаркома "О распределении добываемого золота и платины".Этим Декретом приказывалось Горному Совету ВСНХ все добываемое золото и платину сдавать в госхран (тогда называлось ГХЦ-госхранилище ценностей).Полученные от горной промышленности 20 млн золотых рублей  чистого дохода позволили начать денежную реформу. Декрет
Совнаркома от 11 октября 1922г  постановил предоставить право Госбанку выпуск банковских билетов в золотом исчислении достоинством
в 1,2,3,5, и 10 червонцев.Декрет Совнаркома от 26 октября 1922г разрешал НКФ "приступить к чеканке золотой манеты,именуемой червонцем..." Далее в декрете устанавливались содержание чистого золота,его проба и лигатурная масса.Первый выпущенный червонец датирован 1923г.На лицевой стороне был изображен крестьянин-сеятель на фоне завода и надпись славянскими буквами "один червонец" на обратной стороне герб РСФСР и призыв "Пролетарии всех стран обьединяйтесь". Из рассказов стариков-По диаметру червонец как раз укладывался в старую спинку кровати с панцирной сеткой.Выпуск золотого червонца так стабилизировал советский рубль,что к 1928г вместо золотого червонца стали выпускать серебрянный.
Вообще не полинитесь почитать Ленина,найдете много интересного.В частности -Ленин Полн.собр.соч.т45 (стр 260-290).

----------


## alexvolf

В начале 1990г политическая обстановка в СССР крайне резко обострилась.Союз Советских Социалистических Республик разваливался на глазах.Далеко зашедшая,непродуманная политика Горбачева и его ближайшего окружения вела к трагедии.Из центра предпринимались попытки навести порякок с помощью вооруженных сил-Союзных войск (тогда же и название было придумано). 12 января в Баку,силами НФА был создан Комитет национальной обороны.Председателем Комитета был избран некто Э.Мамедов(которого позднее арестовали в Москве(в постпредстве),но в скором времени выпустили на свободу,т.к.его выбрали нардепом Азербайджана).Под руководством НФА,в республике начали формироваться вооруженные отряды.После беспорядков и  стрельбы,которая привела к трагическим событиям в Баку,20 января 1990г в республику были введены союзные войска и обьявлено  ЧП.
Для расследования проишествия начала работу комиссия Президиума Верховного Совета и ЦК Компартии Азербайджана во главе с секретарем ЦК Зейналовым.НФА призвало людей к забастовке (отчасти забастовки
возникали спонтанно.Работа, в крупных городах республики, практически замерла.Нахичевань,Ленкора  нь,Джульфа были охвачены забастовками.Остановилась работа Кишлинского машиностроительного завода.В Баку работали только 40% всех предприятий. Активизировалась
деятельность Народного фронта (НФА),представители которого (в отличии от представителей советской власти) сохраняли свое влияние среди части населения республики,занимаясь по утверждению
МВД подстрекательством,требуя от Москвы и республиканского правительства до конца урегулировать вопрос о Нагорном Карабахе.
На пике эмоциональных проявлений (а порой просто красуясь перед обьективами ТВ и фото камер) рядовые коммунисты,недавно ставшие членами КПСС (в 1985-86гг был массовый набор), рвали,сжигали,
выбрасывали членские билеты.В высших органах республики первый раз прозвучали слова "утрата власти".После ввода войск,отдельные полупартизанские отряды НФА ушли в сторону Нахичивани,где в январе-марте 1990г вели вооруженные бои с армянскими пограничниками в районе сел Садарак-Шада.
В тот же период в Грузии,избранный президент Звиад Гамсахурдия обьявил на основании закона,принятого Верховным Советом республики от 20.12.1989г,о формировании 13 тыс.национальной гвардии.
Для вооружения нацгвардейцев от Грузии были выделены гонцы во главе с премьер министром Т.Сигуа на НПО Тульский оружейный завод для бартерной сделки-мясо-молочная продукция в обмен на оружие.
Туляки само-собой отказались.Тем не менее оружие в Грузии появилось правда по другим каналам.Боевые группы в Грузии "росли как грибы после хорошего дождя".Вначале после, событий в Тбилиси
(9.04.1989г разгон демонстрации войсками,где не обошлось без жертв) появились "Тетри Гиорги" и "Мхедриони"создание  которых поддержал Гамсахурдия.Позднее "Мхедриони" и ее лидер Иоселиани окажется в опозиции к Гамсахурдия.Иоселиани-интересная личность-профессор,имел авторитет в уголовном мире,сам когда-то прошел зону.Сумел возле себя сплотить более 6 тыс бойцов.Кроме этих двух мощных групп будет еще одно,если не ошибаюсь название у них был "Сокол" или "Беркут" (само собой на грузинском).Все эти вооруженные формирования будут брошены Гамсахурдией
на Южную Осетию против "осетинских и абхазских сепаратистов" летом 1989г. Аналогичные процессы шли в Молдове.23.11.1989г Парламент Молдовы принимает "Закон о республиканской гвардии" и приступает к формированию батальона из волонтеров-"октябрьский поход на Гагаузию".
 Указ Президента СССР по нормализации обстановки,отмене закона Парламента Молдовы и роспуске батальона волонтеров уже не действует-на территории Молдовы появляется два суверенных образования -Приднестровье и Гагаузия.Насчет указа Президента СССР,ошибки нет.В марте 1990г, прошли союзный референдум и выборы Президента СССР.Избран был Генсек ЦК КПСС М.С.Горбачев.В члены Президентского Совета вошли:нардеп,Герой Соцтруда Чингиз Айтматов,нардеп,министр МВД(с 1988г) Бакатин В.В.,нардеп,помощник Генсекретаря Болдин В.В.,нардеп Герой Соцтруда Каулс А.Э. и еще 12 человек (Крючков,Маслюков,Осипьян,П  римаков,Распутин,Ревенко,Р

----------


## alexvolf

Охватить полностью события 1985-90гг в недольшом посте,просто невозможно.Целая пятилетка (пять лет человеческой жизни!!!),для страны пролетела в политическом угаре.Преславутые горбачевские
"ускорение" и "перестройка"  не принесла простому народу Советского Союза никаких девидентов.
В конце 1990г. генсек ЦК КПСС,Президент СССР Горбачев станет лауреатом Нобелевской премии,Запад будет восторгаться "почетным гражданином Германии",любовно называя "Горби"-при его 
очередном визите.Да,Горбачев сделал большое дело, обьединил ранее разделенный забором, неплохо живущий немецкий народ.А то,что в 1995г,по докладу заместителя министра обороны,генерал-полковника Миронова-400тыс.советских офицера и их семьи остались без квартир,а порой и без средств к существованию, так то ж мелочь,издержки...Как известно,с уходом последнего солдата ЗГВ,атмосфера"доверия и взаимопонимания" в Европе не наступила и Балканские события средины 90-х тому доказательство.Военно-политический блок НАТО вплотную треться у западных границ бывшего Союза.Прибалтийские республики,оттрассировали все бывшие военные аэродромы СССР для приема самолетов чужих государств.Не сегодня,завтра Грузия станет членом альянса,за ней тянется Украина.Союзников России в Европе больше нет.Есть партнеры по бизнесу,усматривающие Россию лишь как сырьевой  придаток для своей экономики...   
В 1991г- СССР исчезнет с политической карты,вместе с ним исчезнет в прошлое-первый и последний Президент СССР.Через некоторое время,в России запретят КПСС-исчезнет и Генсек ЦК КПСС Горбачев
сожалеть и плакать по нему (в отличии от Сталина) народ не будет. 
По человечески, будет жаль только одних стариков,которые строили, воспевали и защищали эту Страну.Их родителей когда- то  обманул Ленин, их самих в течении всей жизни, будут поочередно обманывать Сталин,Хрущев,Горбачев,а добивать будет, исключенный при Горбачеве из рядов КПСС, первый,всенародно избранный Президент РФ Ельцин Б.Н.
На просторах Страны,как в песне пелось "могучей,никем не победимой",начнуться межусобные войны,между "бывшим советским" народом.Грязь,некогда осевщая на дне общества-всплывет на поверхность. Биологически активные люди ("по жизни -гвоздя в стенку не забившие")начнут делить и растаскивать народное достояние "что, где плохо лежит" по собственным карманам.
Страну охватит бум "челноков". Безработные:учителя,военны  е,инженеры,доценты (бывших не бывает)-
с кошелками,тюками будут носиться(через границу бывшего Союза) как угорелые за дешевыми жратвой и таки же ширпотребом,что бы-заработать и прокормить семьи.Для "будующего процветания" простых,наивных, доверчивых советских людей-(перестоечное-"лохов")была развернута целая система финансовых пирамид.Затем  наступит время ваучеризации-приватизации и здесь себя в лучшем виде покажет ранее не кому  не известный, бывший комсомолец,экономист-Толян Чубайс.Ограбление Страны пройдет быстро и "незаметно для 
окружающих".Учителя и помощники в "ограблении века" найдутся быстро, из самого Гарварда.США и Всемирный банк не пожалеют дать кредиты под это дело.Все,в одночастие захотели быть богатыми.Но, к богатству допускали не всех, только избранных по договору,согласно списка.Собственная нацвалюта, на некоторое время исчезнет из поля зрения, окажется "слабым звеном" перед зеленой бумагой с портретами президентов США.К азартной "игре на деньги в одной команде" поспешат присоединиться нардепы,"красные директора",работники партаппарата,(а куда ж они деваются с подводной лодки),воротилы "теневого бизнеса" заодно с  преступным элементом.Одновременной игры нескольких команд в одни ворота не бывает.Но это была  игра без правил и для всякой мелочи,она пошла на "щелбаны с оверкилем",или как любил говорить Генсек Горбачев, что б не "путали,где собака порылась"...   
Павловская денежная реформа проведенная при Горбачеве,с целью изъятия "лишних накопленных",  оказалась "детским лепетом" перед неожиданно прозвучавшим перед Россией грозным,не русским
 словом- ДЕФОЛТ.Значить для господ-товарищей, многих будущих буржуев России- "шпалы кончились,рельсов нет..."  
Но "Золотой телец", великих русско-иноземных комбинаторов набрал обороты,а дефолт-как известно, это для тех,кто "пилите, Шура, пилите...".Господа Корейко,свои "потом и кровью" заработанные
мани  чемоданами и бочками отправляли вестимо куда и дефолт для них только "волосы на лысине  закучерявил".Самые "кучерявые" настолько оборзеют,что начнут открывать двери в Кремле-ногой.
"Кучерявые", тут же был названы не русским словом- Олигархи,а раз вхожи во все властные кабинеты, то стало быть и власть...
О первом Президенте РФ Ельцине Б.Н.написано достаточно много.Если есть желание-почитайте А.Коржакова.Лично я писать не буду.На Руси,испокон века велось о покойниках или хорошо или ничего...
Стержень, на котором пусть с распорками,в течении 70 лет держалась Страна Советов рухнул.Фундамент, правда остался,для строительства нового государства Российской Федерации.Жаль,что арматуру,которая осталась в этом фундаменте сьедает коррупция...

P.S.На этом можно поставить точку. Ответ на вопрос, заданный в начале темы Уважаемым CINN кроется в сравнении того,что было и что есть сейчас.Ошибки допушенные прежними руководителями государства были учтены Путиным и Медведевым и думаю они не допустят их повторения в ближайшем будущем.Как известно на чужих ошибках учатся,но всегда совершают свои...
 Пишите,можем продолжить,если конечно "марксизский политкружок" не надоело читать.

----------


## CINN

> Пишите,можем продолжить,если конечно "марксизский политкружок" не надоело читать.


Уважаемый alexvolf!
Разумеется не надоело.




> P.S.На этом можно поставить точку. Ответ на вопрос, заданный в начале темы Уважаемым CINN кроется в сравнении того,что было и что есть сейчас.Ошибки допушенные прежними руководителями государства были учтены Путиным и Медведевым и думаю они не допустят их повторения в ближайшем будущем.Как известно на чужих ошибках учатся,но всегда совершают свои...


Да, нынешние Путин и Медведев выглядят, на фоне предыдущих, верхом государственного мышления и просто вменяемыми руководителями высшего звена.
Однако ж в сравнении с 30-50г. результаты их деятельности, мягко говоря, не впечатляют. Повторяю -в сравнении с 30-50г.
Именно поэтому у меня и возник исходный вопрос- о Вашей уверенности, что "страну не потеряем".
Для того, чтобы "не потерять страну" нужно эту самую страну собирать из руин, как можно скорее, экстренными мерами. Начав, прежде всего, с объединения народа на какой-то принимаемой всеми основе.
Вместо этого видим как назло старательное разделение народа по разным признакам: социальным группам, доходам, нац. признакам.
Есть чувство крена "не туда"...

Хотя некоторые аналитики предсказывают _"..."Именно эта необходимость, по нашему мнению, определит вектор развития страны на следующие годы. Что из этого следует? Основные тезисы были изложены ранее тут - грядет воспитательная/мобилизующая антикоррупционная зачистка среди высшего и среднего звена госаппарата с одновременным запуском больших инфраструктурных проектов..."
http://alexsword.livejournal.com/8855.html"_

Вот и посмотрим- как оно будет на самом деле...
Нынче, вон, документ появился любопытный: "..."ФЕДЕРАЛЬНОЕ СОБРАНИЕ РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ
ГОСУДАРСТВЕННАЯ ДУМА


РАБОЧАЯ ГРУППА ПО БОРЬБЕ С КОРРУПЦИЕЙ В ВЫСШИХ ЭШЕЛОНАХ ВЛАСТИ
Президенту Российской Федерации Д.А.Медведеву 
В Государственную Думу Российской Федерации

...Таким образом, исходя из материалов многих уголовных дел, тех документов, что обнаружены последнее время в разных органах по АСЭР "Тан" видно, что к формированию и получению денег от незаконно вывезенного золота, алмазов, нефти, стали, заказных многочисленных убийствах имеют отношение следующие высокопоставленные госчиновники:

Президент Татарстана М.Шаймиев, Президент Башкирии М.Рахимов, мэр г. Москвы Ю.Лужков, бывший помощник Президента страны по кадрам В. Иванов, бывший глава администрации президента А.Волошин, помощники главы администрации Х.Хапсироков, Сурков, бывший Министр МВД В.Ерин, В.Рушайло, В.Куликов, председатель и работники ЦБ В.Геращенко, С.Дубинин, Т.Парамонова, С.Игнатьев, секретарь Союза П.Бородин, бывшие директора ФСБ Н.Ковалев, И.Н.Патрушев, Начальник Главного следственного управления С.Маркелов, его заместитель Быковский, Председатель Верховного суда РФ Лебедев, бывшие и нынешний Генеральный прокурор РФ Ильюшенко, Устинов, Чайка, их заместители Бирюков, Колмагоров, прокурор Татарстана Амиров, члены Ельцинской семьи: Т.Дьяченко, Б.Березовский, М.Касьянов, Дерепаска, Р.Абрамович, Мордашев, президент Калмыкии К.Илюмжинов, бывшие премьеры правительства Е.Гайдар, В.Черномырдин, М. Касьянов, С. Кириенко, члены правительства Сосковец, А.Починок, Лопухин, Кулик, А.Вавилов, А.Кудрин, Чубайс, Кох., банкиры Лихачев, М.Зотов, Дубенецкий, Смоленский, Малышев, В.Гусинский, М.Фридман, П.Авен, олигархи и бизнесмены: Потанин, Прохоров, А.Усманов, Вексельберг, братья Черные, М.Ходарковский, работники Минфина А.Бычков, Ю.Котляр.

Представленные выше материалы являются лишь частью крупнейших преступлений в нашей стране, связанных с огромными хищениями материальных ценностей и их незаконным вывозом за рубеж высшими государственными чиновниками и их доверенными лицами, которых покрывает руководство правоохранительных органов, которое само осуществляет невиданные по своим масштабам преступления, сопровождаемые многочисленными заказными убийствами и попранием закона.

Если Президент России не примет мер для смены в ближайшее время указанных руководителей и замены их другими лицами, то возникает опасность усиления экономического кризиса, поскольку спрятанные за границей и внутри России "теневые" деньги представляют огромную опасность для безопасности страны и её политического строя. Они в любой момент могут быть использованы недовольными генералами для финансирования государственного переворота и свержения Президента и Правительства, а также оплаты крупных взяток для назначения своих людей на ключевые государственные должности, заказных убийств, финансирования теневой экономики под своим же прикрытием.

Руководитель рабочей группы по борьбе
с коррупцией в высших эшелонах власти
при Государственной Думе РФ В.М. Кузнецов"

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Ответ на поставленный вопрос №2.
> 
> Уважаемый Ник 
> тов Ленин,как и Горбачев ... были не только циниками,но
> еще и большими МЕЧТАТЕЛЯМИ.... знаменитая ленинская статья (советую почитать) "О значении золота теперь и после полной победы социализма".Цитирую,мысли Ленина высказанные в статье дословно "...Когда мы победим в мировом масштабе,мы,думается мне сделаем из золота общественные отхожие места на улицах нескольких самых больших городов мира...".Как известно,мечта Ленина не сбылась...


Уважаемый alexvolf,
называть Ленина «дедушкой», «циником», «мечтателем» — явная попытка встать на один уровень  с  Владимиром Ильичом. Уверены, что соответствуете? Дай бог...
Был такой анекдот:
— Дылда-офицер — Наполеону:— Мой генерал, я выше Вас!
— Наполеон (глядя снизу вверх): — Длиннее.

По Вашему совету не поленился, прочитал работу Ленина «О ЗНАЧЕНИИ ЗОЛОТА ТЕПЕРЬ И ПОСЛЕ ПОЛНОЙ ПОБЕДЫ СОЦИАЛИЗМА». 
Уважаемый alexvolf, Вы, умышленно или нет,  цитируете неточно. 
Возможно, Вы Ленина не поняли? Это очень конкретная и точная статья о предстоящей работе, никаких фантазий. Золотые унитазы  употреблены только как фигура речи. 
Привожу полную цитату (не для Вас конечно, только для тех, кто не может снять томик Ленина с полки):
-----------------------------начало цитаты----------------------
«Когда мы победим в мировом масштабе, мы, думается мне, сделаем из золота общественные отхожие места на улицах нескольких самых больших городов мира.
Это было бы самым «справедливым» и наглядно-назидательным употреблением золота для тех поколений, которые не забыли, как из-за золота перебили десять миллионов человек и сделали калеками тридцать миллионов в «великой освободительной» войне 1914— 1918 годов, в войне для решения великого вопроса о том, какой мир хуже, Брестский или Версальский; и как из-за того же золота собираются наверняка перебить двадцать миллионов человек и сделать калеками шестьдесят миллионов человек в войне не то около 1925, не то около 1928 года, не то между Японией и Америкой, не то между Англией и Америкой, или как-нибудь в этом же роде.
Но как ни «справедливо», как ни полезно, как ни гуманно было бы указанное употребление золота, а мы все же скажем: поработать еще надо десяток-другой лет с таким же напряжением и с таким же успехом, как мы работали в 1917—1921 годах, только на гораздо более широком поприще, чтобы до этого доработаться. *Пока же: беречь надо в РСФСР золото, продавать его подороже, покупать на него товары подешевле. С волками жить — по-волчьи выть,* а насчет того, чтобы всех волков истребить, как полагается в разумном человеческом обществе, то будем придерживаться мудрой русской поговорки: «Не хвались, едучи на рать, а хвались, едучи с рати»...
------------------------------конец цитаты-----------------------
Смысл, как видите, совершено другой. 

Ничего не могу сказать о «мечтах» Ленина, мне они не известны. 
Задачи, поставленные в этой работе — были выполнены.

Ну, а то, что Вы Горбачёва в один ряд с Лениным ставите — это целиком на Вашей совести.

Ник

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ... царский золотой Империал (10 руб) до революции имел хождение за границей и свободно обменивался по курсу: за 10 руб. давали 41 франк 10 сантимов (Н.Соколов Новый русско-французкий словарь.Раздел русская метрология. 1905г из-во Paris Garnier Freres
>  Editeurs)...
> ...В 1927г когда Шейман, чуть-ли не со слезами
> упрашивал т.Сталина... лаббировать отправку золота в Лондон хотя бы на 100 млн руб-Сталин ответил ему отказом....
> ...только за период с 1927-29гг за границу ушло золота на 1млр.марок-в Германию,на 600млн.в Скандинавию и  США  и с этим нечего не могло поделать даже ГЭО ОГПУ.
>  ...Nik написал,что " ленинский червонец не принимался и не обменивался по хорошему курсу.Просто СССР за все платил золотом..."
> 
> Это не так....


Уважаемый alexvolf,
давайте займёмся червонцами и конвертируемым рублём.

Для начала уточним:
1) — первым был бумажный червонец. Немного позже вышел золотой червонец — размерами и пробой металла полностью соответствовал царским золотым 10 руб. Сначала он действительно был с сеятелем и гербом РСФСР. Но от серпа-молота наши зарубежные партнёры испытывали морально-нравственные мучения, поэтому штамп заменили на царские золотые 10 рублей. Этим червонцем Советский Союз расплачивался с буржуями.

 2) — Для тех, кто думает, что Ленин и Сталин, в отличие от буржуев, обманывали советский народ, не меняли бумажные деньги на золото; а вот у буржуев всё было хорошо:  — это не так. *Ленин и Сталин советских людей не обманывали.*
Бумажные деньги в мире свободно обменивались на золото только до Первой Мировой. 
Называлось это — золотомонетный стандарт.
После Первой мировой далеко не все капстраны меняли бумажные деньги на золото. 
Появились «урезанные» разновидности  золотого стандарта — золотослитковый и золото-валютный стандарт. Суть золотослиткового стандарта — частное лицо не могло принести в банк банкноту и потребовать ее обмена на золотую монету того же номинала просто потому, что золотые монеты были изъяты из обращения. Но вам могли предложить целый слиток, чаще всего весом в 12,5 кг.  Таким образом, золотой стандарт вроде бы сохранялся, но при этом государство сокращало свободу частного сектора в совершении операций с золотом в стране. 
В условиях золотовалютного (золотодевизного) стандарта банкноты не обменивались даже на слитки: оставалась лишь возможность конвертировать валюту страны, где был установлен такой стандарт, на валюту золотомонетного или золотослиткового стандарта и лишь через них получить золото соответственно в монетах или в слитках.

К примеру, Великобритании удалось вернуться к фиксированному довоенному курсу лишь в 1925 г., при этом пришлось отказаться от довоенного золотомонетного стандарта и 
довольствоваться золотослитковым. На первом этапе (1920-1924 гг.) действовал гибкий курс фунта стерлингов. Было публично заявлено, что обращение золотых монет - это «необязательная и нежелательная роскошь». 
Введение золотослиткового стандарта обязывало Банк Англии продавать любому желающему по фиксированному курсу золотые слитки весом не менее 400 тройских унций (т. е. фактически 12,5-килограммовые слитки). Для такой покупки нужно было иметь около 1700 бумажных фунтов стерлингов (около 8000 долл. США по курсу тех лет). Валютные органы Великобритании, изменив форму владения золотом, ввели еще и контроль за накоплениями, ограничив возможные размеры личного хранения золота суммой в 10 тыс. ф. ст. Тем самым Банк Англии обеспечил себе возможность контролировать рынок, чем серьезно подорвал влияние частнокапиталистических держателей металла. 
Экономический кризис в странах капитализма, разразившийся с 1929 г., вызвал новый отход фунта стерлингов от золотого стандарта: Gold Standard (Amendment) Act 1931 г. отменяет обязанность Банка Англии продавать золото по твердому паритету и это немедленно вызвало падение курса фунта стерлингов приблизительно на 40 %. С тех пор и до сего времени британская денежная единица оставалась неприкрепленной к золоту. 

Теперь давайте посмотрим на Ваш пример, который у меня вызывает некоторые сомнения:
_«...царский золотой Империал (10 руб) до революции имел хождение за границей и свободно обменивался по курсу: за 10 руб. давали 41 франк 10 сантимов (Н.Соколов Новый русско-французкий словарь.Раздел русская метрология. 1905г из-во Paris Garnier Freres
Editeurs)»._
Объясню, почему сомнения:
— Вы говорите о царской 10-рублёвой золотой монете, которая содержала 8,6 г золота 0,9 пробы. Т.е. 1 рубль содержал 0,86г (860 миллиграммов) золота 0,9 пробы.
С 1803 по 1914 год французской денежной единицей был франк, созданный по закону 17 жерминаля ХI года Республики и содержавший 322.5805 миллиграммов золота 0,9 пробы 
("франк жерминаля"). 
Таким образом, разговор идет о простом обмене одного кусочка золота на другой.
Если Вы не поленитесь разделить 8,6 на 0,3225, то в результате получите 26,66.
*С какого перепугу французы отдавали за 10 рублей 41,1 франка вместо 26,6?*
*Я бы понял, если бы давали 20 франков — банк или меняла взял себе некоторый процент.*
*С чего это они переплачивали русским 50%?*
Сильные, сильные сомнения у меня по _«1905г из-во Paris Garnier...»._
И ещё:
_«...золотой Империал (10 руб) до революции имел хождение за границей и свободно обменивался...»_ — золотые 10 руб. Вы и сейчас можете купить в Банке России, и продать за любую валюту в любой стране. Это же просто золото, только штампованное в форме.
Алекс, Вы твердо уверены, что понимаете разницу между настоящими (золотыми) деньгами и современными раскрашенными бумажками?
Другими словами, Вы уж извините — Вы твёрдо понимаете, о чём идёт разговор?

Хотелось бы узнать Ваше мнение.

Идём дальше:
— 6 августа 1914 г. приостановлен размен банкнот Банка Франции на золото с сохранением присвоенной этим банкнотам законной платежной силы; таким образом, был введен принудительный курс на бумажные деньги, которые после этого падали в курсе (в отношении иностранной валюты) и в своей покупательной силе.
25 июня 1928 г. произошло закрепление золотого содержания франка на том пониженном уровне, которого он достиг к тому времени в отношении золота. Новый франк ("франк Пуанкаре") был определен как содержащий 65,50 миллиграммов золота 0,9 пробы; по этому паритету Банк Франции обязан был отпускать золото против бумажных денег для расчетов по внешней торговле.
Законом 1 октября 1936 г. это обязательство продавать золото по фиксированному курсу было "временно приостановлено" и золотое содержание франка вновь снижено, причем совету министров было поручено установить это содержание в пределах 43 - 49 миллиграммов золота 0,9 пробы. Наконец, 30 июня 1937 г. эти пределы для фиксации золотого паритета франка были отменены, и франк с тех пор является бумажной валютой, не прикрепленной к золоту.
*И тут начинается самое интересное:*
— начиная с августа 1914 г., денежная единица Франции все время изменялась: франк жерминаля, бумажный франк военного времени, франк Пуанкаре, франк 1936 г. и новый бумажный франк с июня 1937 г. последовательно сменяли друг друга, но с точки зрения закона денежная единица оставалась все время как бы неизменною - "франк оставался франком". Суды Франции выносили решения, согласно которым кредитор по обязательству, возникшему в период действия одного из названных франков, например "франка жерминаля", должен был в позднейший период удовлетвориться платежом франков с пониженным золотым содержанием без права требовать увеличения суммы франков.
Такие-же штуки делали суды Британии и США.

Вот и сравните — Советский Союз платит чистым золотом. 
Потому-то Хейнкель говорил: «Я еще ни от одного человека не слышал, чтобы русские нарушали договор или оказались неплатежеспособными». И выполнял советские заказы.
И не только Хейнкель, и не только в Германии.
СССР потому и плевал в 20-х годах на экономическую блокаду, что платил золотом.
Чего это стоило СССР, т.е. советскому народу — это другой разговор...
«У советских собственная гордость» — думаете, это просто пустые слова?
Нет, это дорогого стоит...

Шейнману отказали в 100 млн. — нахрена нам конвертируемый бумажный червонец в 1927? Чтобы Шейнман в 1937 остался в Англии с конвертируемым червонцем?
Мы платим золотом, и потому —  тонны и тонны золота в Германию и Швецию — это закупленные паровозы, гидросамолёты «Валь» и много что ещё. ГЭО ОГПУ тут и делать ничего не надо было.

Ник
PS — тема денег весьма непроста. 
Для интересующихся - поищите в гугле «золотой стандарт».
Для совсем ленивых:
http://in1.com.ua/article/3941/
http://window.edu.ru/window/library?p_rid=40930
http://civil.consultant.ru/elib/books/13/page_17.html
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Червонец

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый CINN
Боюсь,что "каваллерийскими наскоками"(экстренными мерами) собрать и склеить уже ничего не получится.Очень сильно все было разорвано за четверть века (считайте с 85-го).Выросло новое поколение людей без каких-либо четких ориентиров, понятия не имеющих о жизни в СССР.
Деньги,алчность к наживе,стремление любым путем обогатится,раскошная жизнь,и создание некого "потребительского общества"- вот, пожалуй те ориентиры 90-х, которые пусть неофициально были запущены в общество.Потеряв коммунистическую идеалогию,Страна не получила в замен ничего-не новой идеалогии,не ясного объяснения со стороны руководства государства какой строим общественный  строй.Как Вы правильно заметили чувство "крена не туда" явно наблюдается.
Реально общественно-экономическая ФОРМАЦИЯ нашего общества четко соответствует определению КАПИТАЛИЗМА,которое было дано К.Марксом еще в 19в:-частная собственность на средства  производства и эксплуатация наемного труда,безвозмездное присвоение прибавочной стоимости,которая производится трудом рабочих сверх стоимости их рабочей силы.То, что происходит сейчас в мире и РФ (экономический кризис) это основное проявление капитализма,история которого-это история экономических кризисов-социально-политических 
потрясений,которым характерна:массовая безработица,бюджетный дефицит,государственные долги и т.п.Нового, я ничего не открываю,все это хорошо и подробно написано классиками.Известно рабочего,
как класса уже не существует,и об этом то же позаботился капиталист.Если работа есть,то хороший рабочий скорее всего буржуа ("средний класс"-ВВП),если работы нет-люмпен  пролетариат,с которым хорошему рабочему и говорить не о чем.Эксплуатации труда иностранных 
рабочих,к примеру из бывших республик Союза-это вообще мечта любого буржуя- дает суперприбыль. Отсюда,миграция и большой процент не коренного населения Страны (в конце 80-х в Европы насчитывалось 18 млн. мигрантов).Как говориться "-разделяй и властвуй". 
Ясное дело,что с высоких трибун открыто об капитализме не говорят.Жизнь диктует свое и идет  параллельным путем с теми преамбулами, которые задекларированы в Основном Законе Страны-
Конституции РФ.Разговоры о постиндустриальном обществе,которое идет на смену МОНОПОЛИСТИЧЕСКОМУ капитализма,взамен социализма,туда же можно присовокупить теорию об "информационном обществе",
не более чем очередной финт буржуйской идеологии,высосанный из теории "конвергенции".  Может быть, учитывая негативный опыт предыдущих ораторов (времен "Перестройки") наши руководители,
выступая с трибун, не хотят волновать те слои общества, которые с институтских времен помнят  курс марксизма-ленинизма:на смену капитализма придет социализм,как это было в нашей Стране.
Удивительно, что извратив "до немогу" и разрушив один политический строй, мы вернулись в своей формации на 90 лет назад и с успехом принялись извращать старый,при этом  просто подменяя понятия и терминологию.Демократия и общечеловеческие ценности не накормят народ, не создадут нормальные  условия жизни и безопасность в Стране.И дай бог,что бы игры в эту самую  терминологию не завели-бы Страну в очередной тупик.

О КОРРУПЦИИ.Красивое итальянское слово,используется теперь во всем мире,порой совместно с другим таким же, красивым и содержательным- МАФИЯ.По своему значению слово corruptio обозначает -порча,
упадок.Но мир использует его для обозначения подкупа человека (взяточничества). 
Думаю так,что взятки давали,а их ес-но брали еще в добиблийские времена.Такая уж человеческая  сущность.Реально коррупция упоминается в Римском Праве.На Руси,подиж тоже довали и брали.
Династие Ченгиз хана- не одной водой из Волги коней поило, народ притоптался- дань  преподносить. Научены веками.Икается до сих пор от одного слова "Иго"... После исчезновения этой напасти,  настал час дома
Романовых.Опять несли и опять брали.Правда не все,и не все.К примеру-Петр Великий,у того дело  не ржавело под руками.Да и ОКО государево не дремало-что не так на дыбу-и клялись,божились что-где своровано было.Так с разными периодами подношения и обогащения докатилась Русь до Революции.Слово опять не русское,но красивое,эдакое новое французское,обозначает поворот, переворот.Пока Дума додумывала,что-бы такое довернуть в государственном буржуйском механизме России,великий пролетарский вождь тов.Ленин успел повернуть всю Страну на рельсы рабоче- крестьянского государства и диктатуры пролетариата."Грабь-награбленое" продолжалось не долго,после чего не
поняв революционной идеи тов.Ленина, народ России долго и упорно стрелял в друг-друга.Ес-но экономика (греческое слова-досконально  искусство управления  домашним  хозяйством)совершила безрассудное упадничество.По причине того,что академика Шаталина тогда
не было,тов. В.И.Ленин применяя разновидность международного оппортунизма (opportunus-выгодный) вводит Новую Экономическую Политику.Экономика-ожила,вместе с ней ожили все "кто нес-кто брал".
Так опять целых пять лет дышала Страна.Но при этом оказалось,что вся Она громадный аграрный комплекс (утрирую)-не более того, сеялки, веялки на конной тяге.Зерно молотят вручную-нанимая люмпен(нем.-лохмотья),а конечный продукт- хлеб, становиться дороже с каждым днем.Тов.Ленин, глядя на это безобразие, немедленно составил кооперативный план,внедрять в жизнь который пришлось Секретарю ЦК ВКП(б)тов.Сталину Иосиф Виссарионычу.Вот здесь "нашла коса на камень" без разбора, для тех кто брал,и кто нес,и для тех кто не брал и не нес...
Уважаемый CINN,узнать сегодня о коррупции и как ведется реальная борьба с ней в РФ достаточно посмотреть новости ТВ.Акцентирую Ваше внимание на том,как аналогичная борьба велась в самый трудный,послевоенный период при восстановлении разрущенного войной народного хозяйства.Пищи для процветания коррупции и теневого бизнеса было более чем предостаточно.Ведь не секрет,что из
побежденной Германии вагонами тащили все,что можно и что нельзя.Наиболее громкие дела генералов К.Ф Телегина, В.В.Крюкова, Н.С.Власика(главного охранника Сталина), народной артистки 
Л.А.Руслановой,маршала Жукова можно посмотреть.В 1946-48гг,Круглов-замучался бегать с докладами к Сталину о ЧП в Германии и в столице.А что творилось на просторах Родины?
Как известно в то время, связи с Победой над Германией были амнистированы 1062411 человек.В течении 1945г  на свободу вышли далеко не одни политические ЗК.Трофейного оружия в Стране 
хватало с избытком.Во многих городах и поселках функционировали черные рынки.Например дело мнимого "полковника" Павленко...Да и много всего по мелочам,я уж не говорю о знаменитых "нашумевших" литерных делах- "Ленинградское дело" и "Мелитариский центр", которое находилось под личным наблюдением самого Абакумова,позднее самого генерал-полковника В.С.Абакумова  расстреляют.Слишком много знал главный контразведчик о властьпридержащих товарищах. Обвиняемыми
по обьединенному делу "Центра" проходили нарком НКАП Шахурин,связанный с ним родственными узами маршал авиации Новиков,заместитель наркома конструктор Яковлев и еще ряд высоких офицерских чинов (знаменитых,заслуженных людей) совершивших не коррупционные действия,а служебные промахи будучи уверенные в своей правоте.А утверждение,что Сталин специально занимался "травлей" этих
людей,спуская "борзых в фуражках с голубым околышем?"(Солженицын) так это просто словестная шелуха.В то время каждый (и органы ГБ в том числе) занимался порученным ему делом,а не ждали окрика как сейчас.
О чем недавно и говорил премьер-министр Путин,в части касаемой таможенной службы.Не дело, когда Президент  РФ или Премьер будут еще уголовные дела смотреть.Уж у них и без этих дел,работы думаю
хватает...

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Ник
Приветствую
Присутствие доброжелательного оппонента, с аргументированной точкой зрения всегда добавляет новое,заставляя пересмотреть хорошо забытое старое... Единственный уговор- для продолжения  нормального диалога в будущем, не след переходить к личной мотивации,лишней раз напоминать про совесть(слава богу пока сохранил) или ставить в один ряд с Председателями СовНарКома,ЦК ВКП(б)
или КПСС.Если уговор вошел в силу (как выражался Горбачев "...при полном консендусе-народ поймет"), готов скрестить  клавиатуры.

Ник, по пункту №1, Вы ошибаетесь.НКФ Советской России не меняла штамп для червонца.Как известно весь золотой запас царской России состоял в основном из монет.В 1918г,по приказу адмирала Колчака все золото  (не вдаюсь в подробности) было вывезено из Казани на восток.Когда,в марте 1920 г золотой  запас был возвращен Советской России то по приказу тов.Ленина была проведена
его ревизия.Привожу конскретные цифры указанные в акте -золота в слитках 619 пудов (10т.) и 20823 пуда (341т) в монетах.Подведенный баланс показал,что правительство Колчака на свои враждебные цели истратило более трети всего золотого запаса.Позднее при допросе Колчака,сотрудники ЧК не раз задавали ему вопрос о золоте,позднее появился миф о похищении золота чехами,который
тиражируется до сих пор.
 По вопросу №2- для исчезновения Ваших сомнений, привожу еще раз,подробно титульную страницу-   "Н.Соколов Новый Русско-Французский Словарь.Paris-IMP.PAUL DUPONT, 4, RUE DU BOULOT(EL.) GARNIER FRERES EDITEURS 6, rue des Saints-
Peres, 6. 1905."Конкретно в разделе "Русская метрология" этого словаря указана котировка - золотая манета Империал (10 руб)= 41fr.10c.,Полуимпериал (5руб.)=20 fr.55c.  
 В целом, с проведенным Вами анализом денежной системы Франции,можно согласится.Но при этом,внесу небольшое дополнение, не углубляясь в исторические корни.Как известно правительство Николая II в свое время проводило реформы на деньги Франции (перед этим была даже попытка великого князя 
Владимира Александровича перейти на золотые 25 рублевки-самой крупной золотой монеты).Так вот- получив очередной заем от Франции правительство Николая вынуждено было понизить золотое содержание рубля в 1.5 раза т.е. доведя его до 0,7742г.Вместо прежних Империалов 1897г стали чеканится того же размера и массы Империалы 15 рублевого достоинства и монеты в 10руб,5руб и удивительно в 
7,5 руб.В 1902 г Российское казначейство выпустило партию самых крупных по номиналу денег-золотых монет достоинством 37 руб 50 коп= 100 франкам.С 1803г франк содержал 0,290323г золота.Первая мировая война перевернула чашу весов вверх дном.
О финансовой системе и рассчетах с буржуями поговорим думаю позднее...

----------


## CINN

> Уважаемый CINN
> Боюсь,что "каваллерийскими наскоками"(экстренными мерами) собрать и склеить уже ничего не получится.
> Как Вы правильно заметили чувство "крена не туда" явно наблюдается.


Уважаемый alexvolf!
Вот Вы сами согласны, что чувство "крена не туда" явно наблюдается, сами же упоминаете о экстренных мерах Петра1, тов.Сталина.
У них-то получалось...
Фигурально выражаясь- если дом горит, его тушить надо, а не "прорабатывать стратегию".
Т.е. сначала потушить пожар, а потом смотреть что и как восстанавливать...
Да и экстренные меры это не принародные расстрелы, а элементарное приведение в порядок основ общества.



> Эксплуатации труда иностранных 
> рабочих,к примеру из бывших республик Союза-это вообще мечта любого буржуя- дает суперприбыль. Отсюда,миграция и большой процент не коренного населения Страны (в конце 80-х в Европы насчитывалось 18 млн. мигрантов).Как говориться "-разделяй и властвуй".


Ну, и как в таком случае не принимать "экстренных мер"?
Тут конкретная угроза стране.

Собственно имея в виду всё, что Вы перечислили, я и задавал вопрос о Вашей уверенности насчёт "страну не потеряем".
Я на все 100% в этом не уверен.

----------


## alexvolf

Далее ответ на вопрос, поставленный уважаемым Николаем-о разнице
 "золотых" денег и раскрашенных бумажек,а так же о том- 
ЧЕМ, КАК и когда расплачивалось Страна Советов с буржуями за оборудование,заводы,фабрик  и,готовые к полету самолеты и пр.

В самом начале предлагаю посмотреть,чем являются термин "деньги" в общем понимании этого слова. Итак умный учебник по экономике трактует  "...деньги представляют собой товар, являющийся всеобщим эквивалентом для всех товаров,они воплощают всебе общественный труд и выражают производственное отношение между товаро-
производителем.В развитом товарном производстве деньги служат:
1)мерой стоимости.2)средством обращения 3)средством накопления 4)средствомплатежа 5)мировыми деньгами.Основная функция денег-это МЕРА стоимости товара,и что-бы выполнять нормально функцию меры стоимости,деньги должны сами обладать СТОИМОСТЬЮ..." По определению  К.Маркса -устанавливая цену на товар,владелец мысленно,(идеально) выражает стоимость товара в золоте.Стоимость товара определяется ценой.Цена есть денежное выражение стоимости товара.Примерно такой замкнутый круг.О масштабах денежных единиц,
 цен,средствах обращения товаров и денег писать не буду,что бы не утомлять читателя. Продолжая далее, замечу,что цена товаров может повышаться или понижаться  под влиянием изменения как стоимости самого товара так и стоимости золота.Государство может изменять золотое содержание денежной единицы,однако оно не в состоянии
изменить стоимостное соотношение между золотом и другими товарами.Если государство уменьшает количество золота,содержащееся в денежной единицы, то ранок на это будет реагировать повышением цен,и стоимость товара будет по прежнему выражаться в таком количестве золота,которое соответствует труду, затраченому на выпуск данного товара.Только теперь для выражения того же количества золота требуется больше денежных единиц, чем раньше.Это классика,
которая с сегоднящним днем идет несколько разными курсами.
Короткое отступление о серебре,золоте и бумажных деньгах.Известно,что
серебро более распространненый металл, первоначально играл первую роль денег,но очень быстро был вытеснено более благородным и дорогим металлом- золотом.Пример- в Англии существует денежная единица- фунт стерлингов.Название говорит само за себя.Когда-то она 
действительно соответствовала полному фунту серебра.Но с течением времени данная денежная единица отделилась от весовой единицы.Это произошло в результате заимствования иностранных монет и переходу от серебра к золоту.Название денежной единицы сохранилось по сей день.Первые попытки выпуска бумажных денег относятся к началу 18-го века,сначала была попытка во Франции(1716г),затем  Россия, при Екатерине II,перешла к "бумаге",позднее Англия, в период 
наполеоновских войн.
Бумажные деньги (БД) представляют собой выпускаемые государством,обязательные к приему денежные знаки,заменяющие золото в его функции средства обращения.Бумажные деньги не имеют СОБСТВЕННОЙ стоимости и поэтому они не несут на себе выполнения функции МЕРЫ стоимости товаров.Сколько-бы небыло напечатано
(к примеру в США) бумажных денег, они будет представлять лишь то количество золота,которое необходимо для обеспечения товарооборота.Бумажные деньги не размениваются на золото.Но если бумажные деньги выпускаются государством в соответствии с тем количеством золота,которое требуется для обращения,то
покупательная сила бумажных денег,т.е.количество товаров,которое можно на них купить,совпадает с покупательной силой золотых денег.Предположим БД напечатано вдвое больше,чем необходимо при этом каждая БД единица представляет собой вдвое меньшее количество золота и БД обесценятся вдвое.Очень часто любое буржуйское государство прибегает к подобного рода действиям -перекладывая 
государственные расходы на плечи тех кто "пилит".Процесс хорошо всем известен под медицинским словом ИНФЛЯЦИЯ (лат.inflatio-вздутие).Все это то же классика.

Наконец, непосредственно переходим к 20-м годам,20 века. Уважаемый Nik утверждает- Страна Советов расплачивалась с буржуями только золотом. Мнение Nik не ново.Мировая паутина заполнена работами различных "доморошенных исследователей"- историков на данную тему.Многое в этих исследованиях  как говорится оставлено "за бортом",или как выражаются электронщики " подвержаны нелинейным искажениям",часть просто домысленно(напомню,разгово  р наш идет о конце 20-х -начало 30-х).

Привожу небольшие выдержки из первоисточника- чем и как мы расплачивались с буржуями. 
"...Вот некоторые цифры.В 1925-26году мы сумели заготовить к 1 апреля 434 млн.пуд.хлеба.Из них вывезли за границу 153 пуд.хлеба.Осталось следовательно в стране 311 млн.пуд.В 1926-27 году мы имели к 1 апреля заготовленного хлеба 596 млн.пуд.Из них вывезли за границу 153 пуд.Осталось в стране 443 млн. пуд.В 1927-28 году мы имели к 1 апреля заготовленного хлеба 576 млн.пуд. Из них вывезли за границу 27 млн пуд.Осталось в стане 549 млн.пуд (стр211).
И далее "...Если наш внешнеторговый оборот составил в 1926-27г. 47,9%
от довоенного уровня (1913г),то в 1927-28г мы имели рост внешнеторгового  оборота до 56,8%,в 1928-29 г до 67,9%,а в 1929-30г по всем данным будем иметь не менее 80% от довоенного уровня (стр 363). 
"...Экспорт и импорт являются наиболее подходящей почвой для таких соглашений.Нам нужны оборудование,сырье-хлопок,полуфабрикаты(по металлу и пр),а капиталисты нуждаются в сбыте этих товаров.Вот вам почва для соглашений.Капиталистам сейчас нужны: нефть,лес,хлебные продукты,а нам необходимо сбыть эти товары.Вот вам еще одна почва для согланений.Нам нужны кредиты,капиталистам нужны хорошие проценты на эти кредиты.Вот вам еще почва для
соглашения уже по линии кредита..."(стр 187).

Все приведенные цитаты из книги-
И.Сталин "Вопросы ленинизма" издание десятое.Партиздат ЦК ВКП(б) 1935г
Типография им.Евг Соколовой Ленинград Пр Красных Командиров №29
В заключении добавлю, советские заказы в  30 -е "кризисные годы буржуйской экономики" позволили остаться на "плаву" многим знаменитым фирмам США-Форда,Кертисса,Райта,Кларк

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=CINN;42605]Уважаемый alexvolf!
Вот Вы сами согласны, что чувство "крена не туда" явно наблюдается, сами же упоминаете о экстренных мерах Петра1, тов.Сталина.
У них-то получалось...
Фигурально выражаясь- если дом горит, его тушить надо, а не "прорабатывать стратегию".
Т.е. сначала потушить пожар, а потом смотреть что и как восстанавливать...
Да и экстренные меры это не принародные расстрелы, а элементарное приведение в порядок основ общества.

Уважаемый CINN
Современное,правовое государство РФ формируется в условиях ,если уж
применять В.И.Ленина методом "шаг вперед,три назад" иначе можно "палку перегнуть" или вообще сломать.Любая  политика (внутренняя,а тем более внешняя) должна быть хорошо продумана и наперед просчитана,а Глобальная политика  вообще любит тишину.Недаром  хорошим политикам мировое политсообщество дает 
прозвища.К примеру А.А.Громыко за спиной называли "ЛИС",настолько он был осторожен и хитер в решении вопросов международной политики. 
О применении экстренных мер следует забыть.Эти меры хороши "при
ловле блох и при поносе".Насчет "пожара в доме" -пока,что не наблюдается....

----------


## CINN

[QUOTE=alexvolf;42619]


> Насчет "пожара в доме" -пока,что не наблюдается....


Это смотря где...
Вообще, конечно, у нас несколько лучше, чем в Сомали, спору нет...

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=CINN;42629]


> Это смотря где...
> Вообще, конечно, у нас несколько лучше, чем в Сомали, спору нет...


 Уважаемый CINN
 Ваш септицизм (без обид) несколько удивляет.Ясное дело, сейчас творится много безобразий на всем жизненном пространстве Страны, но ставить в линейку и масштабировать  РФ- Сомали не след.Не тот уровень.
Да и метод сравнения,если говорить открыто, начиная от политических систем и кончая женским бельем считаю не оправданным. 
Несколько слов об элементарном порядке в Стране.Рано или поздно,порядок  будет наведен- другого пути нет.Начать можно с простого-хорошо забытого старого способа.К примеру, у всех руководителей на стеночку кабинета прикнопить агитплакатик-некая яркая морда лица за решеткой с надписью "За ВЗЯТКУ", с указанием статьи УК РФ и сроком заключения.В свое время, агитплакатик с надписью "Противник подслушивает" отучил многих любителей болтать по телефону.Ну,а если не поможет, то думаю места  в ИТК пустыми не будут.

----------


## CINN

[QUOTE=alexvolf;42630]


> Уважаемый CINN
>  Ваш септицизм (без обид) несколько удивляет.


В 2001 году участвовал в производстве редукторов каротажных станций(для "нефтянки"). Удавалось размещать заказы на разных местных предприятиях.
В 2009г. из реально что-то могущих изготовить предприятий осталось 2, и те- "оборонка".
Т.е. производств в России практически не остаётся.
У народа- апатия ко всему.
Люди не верят в возможность осмысленной жизни в нынешних условиях.
Люди- выживают.
Яркий пример- недавний визит В.В.Путина в Пикалёво, где он сам отметил: "...разогнал таможню...ну и что?" 
Откуда оптимизму взяться, если даже у ВВП его нет?

[QUOTE=alexvolf;42630]


> дело, сейчас творится много безобразий на всем жизненном пространстве Страны, но ставить в линейку и масштабировать  РФ- Сомали не след.Не тот уровень.


Ускоренными темпами к "тому уровню" движемся.

 [QUOTE=alexvolf;42630] поздно,порядок  будет наведен- другого пути нет.Начать можно с простого-хорошо забытого старого способа.

Начинать надо с окурков.
Да, именно с них. Бросил мимо урны- человек в форме:- Гражданин! Окурочек!... И пока не подберёшь и правильно в урну не выбросишь- не отстанет.




> К примеру, у всех руководителей на стеночку кабинета прикнопить агитплакатик-некая яркая морда лица за решеткой с надписью "За ВЗЯТКУ", с указанием статьи УК РФ и сроком заключения.В свое время, агитплакатик с надписью "Противник подслушивает" отучил многих любителей болтать по телефону.


Там, если помните, кроме плакатиков делом(посадками) подкреплялось.
Сейчас этого нет, см. ВВП о таможне...

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый CINN
Полностью разделяю Вашу позицию,во многом солидарен.К сожалению, главная проблема в Стране это кадровая .Помните,Сталинское выражение "кадры решают все".К сожалению "золотой червь"
начиная с 91-го грызет и уничтожает души людей.Красиво жить не запретишь.Красота эта дорого для Державы и НАРОДА РОССИЙСКОГО обходится.Караулова по ТВ посмотришь,послушаешь-так хоть сам
"караул" кричи.Государево ОКО,дремлет,на ворье сонными глазами смотрит.По повестке вызовут-так пожурят, пальцем погрозят-иди,милый с миром.Чего с тебя взять-квартиры даже у тебя нет,жилплощадь 550 кв.м на жене,вертолет на зяте,транспортные средства,коттедж на теще,
недвижимость на Мальте(а докажите?она не моя!).Не доказали-обидели,мою личность так опять же в суд-моральная компенсация за нанесенный моральный вред здоровью и подрыв основ демократии.Не берете заявление-так опять же в Страсбург.Как так права человека в России нарушили.

Стоп. Далее продолжать не буду.

----------


## Nik Primopye

> _Ник...Вы ошибаетесь.НКФ Советской России не меняла штамп...
> 
> По вопросу №2- ... еще раз..."Н.Соколов Новый Русско-Французский Словарь.Paris...
> ...разделе "Русская метрология" этого словаря указана котировка - золотая манета Империал (10 руб)= 41fr.10c.,Полуимпериал (5руб.)=20 fr.55c...._ 
> 
> _... получив очередной заем от Франции правительство Николая вынуждено было понизить золотое содержание рубля в 1.5 раза ....Вместо прежних Империалов 1897г стали чеканится того же размера и массы Империалы 15 рублевого достоинства ..._
> 
> _...В 1902 г Российское казначейство выпустило...достоинством 37 руб 50 коп= 100 франкам.
> _
> ...


Уважаемый alexvolf, кто из нас без греха.
Вполне возможно, в чём-то я и ошибаюсь. Посмотрим, намного ли ...

 Вы сами сказали:  — _«В 1902 ...достоинством 37 руб 50 коп= 100 франкам.»_
Пример Вы привели. А что он значит, Вы не задумались?
100:37,5=2,66. Т. е.1 руб =2,66 франка. 10 руб., ессно, 26,6 франка.

Я спрашивал, почему французы отдавали за 10 руб. 41 франк вместо 26.
А Вы мне:  — Ник, ты не прав, «Новый Словарь» даёт 41 франк за десятку.
О чём толкует «Новый Словарь»:  — _«золотая манета Империал (10 руб)= 41fr.10c»._ 
Вопрос к Вам  — прямо так и напечатано *«мАнета»*?
А после Империал — напечатано в скобках *10 руб.*?

Если напечатано Империал (и подразумевается Империал 1775 г) — тогда всё правильно.
Разделить содержание золота в старом (1775 года) Империале на золотое 
содержание франка жерминаля — то и будет немного больше 40.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Полуимпериал
Но если напечатано *«манета Империал (10 руб)»* — врёт Ваш «Новый Словарь».

Теперь о том, кто и как ошибается.
Первое:
Я — с самого начала говорил о советском червонце и о царской 10-рублёвой золотой
 монете, которые содержали 8,6 г золота 0,9 пробы. 
Вы — рассказываете о двух разных царских монетах (одна в 8,6 г золота, другая в 12,9).  Но нигде явно это не отмечаете.
Тут возможны два варианта:
а) — Вы сознательно запутываете читателя;
б) — Вы ошибаетесь, т.к. не совсем разобрались в том, о чём говорите.

Второе:
 — штамп на червонце менялся. 
Из царской десятки штамповали советский червонец. Вес, проба, размеры совпадают  не случайно. Золото очень пластично, можно многократно перештамповывать.
Вы сами подтвердили: _«Вместо прежних Империалов 1897г...Империалы 15 рублевого достоинства ...» _ 
Но не буду спорить, я ошибся, новых монет не штамповали — брали готовые. И что?
Против моей  ошибки Ваши — потяжелее будут.

Я прошу прощения за длинные посты. 
Надо было показать, что я  отвечаю за каждое слово в своих выступлениях, приходится объяснять каждый пункт. Уточню свою позицию.
Во-первых, я уверен — Россия без советской власти и социализма нежизнеспособна.
Во-вторых, я полностью разделяю точку зрения выдающегося русского и советского 
учёного А.Н.Крылова, высказанную им в 1923г., в возрасте 60-ти лет:
_«... кто осмелится изблевать хулу на Советскую власть, то лайте того матерно, хотя бы
он был и аглицкий премьер-министр.»_ http://base13.glasnet.ru/text/krylov/268.htm#b

В Ваших выступления чётко прозвучало — коммуняки вывезли, непонятно для чего, всё золото из России. 

Поэтому я и участвую в дискуссии. Но выражение А.Н.Крылова надо понимать как 
фигуру речи — мало толку матерно отлаять оппонента. Чтобы спорить, надо разобраться в предмете. Вот мы и толкуем  о миллиграммах золота в червонце. 
Содержание золота в червонцах, штампы и пр. сами по по себе меня мало волнуют.
По большому счёту, я не согласен с Вашими утверждениями, как я их понял. 
Если очень кратко, Вы утверждаете:
 — Ленин-Сталин — Горбачёв-Ельцын — одного поля ягода.
— Гады-коммуняки непонятно зачем профукали золотой запас империи, стали  у голодных хлеб отбирать для буржуев.
—  Гады-демократы продолжили уничтожение России.
— А теперь Россия «встаёт с колен».

Может, Вы не это хотели сказать, да получилось то, что получилось.

Заметьте, я не спорю с Вашими убеждениями. Но быть уверенным в чём-то — это одно, а доказать, что это соответствует действительности — совсем другое.

Теперь — принимайте благодарности.
С Вашей подачи перечитал «Империализм...» В.И.Ленина. Последний раз читал лет 40 назад, сдал марксизм-ленинизм в институте и забыл.
Ещё раз подивился тупости, с какой было поставлено дело пропаганды в КПСС.
Ведь всё, что мы наблюдаем в России сейчас, Ленин описал ещё в 1916 г...

Ник

----------


## alexvolf

Ник,приветствую
Манета- это из песни -"мани,мани".Где-то уже давал обьявление требуется корректор.
Теперь о содержании -так сказать рюземе.Где Вы увидели поклеп на 
Советскую действительность -я не знаю.Вроде пишу на великом РУССКОМ,правда изредка иронично-иносказательно.Относитель

----------


## Nik Primopye

> ..Обман со стороны вождей народа наблюдался,наблюдается и будет наблюдатся.Вы не согласны?  Но в одном ряду они (вожди) у меня не стоят,не след передергивать...
> 
> ...Критику Вашу я принимаю,но очень жаль,что Вы поняли все иначе о чем
> шла речь в посте.


Alex, привет.

_Нам не дано предугадать, Как слово наше отзовется..._(Ф.Тютчев) 
— давно сказано, но остаётся верным.
Ничего поделать тут нельзя, можно только стараться возможно точнее излагать 
свои мысли. 
Если вышло обидно — извиняйте, обидеть не хотел.
Спорить: — Я прав; а ты — нет; ты ставил... — не буду.
Чисто дружески — поаккуратнее всёж с грамматикой. Один расценит как личное
 неуважение, а другой — против Вас и повернёт. 
Мол: — какая рассуждениям цена, если с АшиПками. 
И не поспоришь.

Уж больно большой объём Вы на себя нагружаете. Неподъёмно. 
Возможно, отсюда и недоразумения.
Честно говоря, я на такую работу не решился бы.
Успехов,
Ник

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Nik
Благодарю,что были моим опонентом в вопросе "Сокровища Республики Советов".Обид никаких нет,замечания Ваши учту на будущее.Небольшой  совет Вам как врачу.Determinato diagnosi dichiarar per discosto discorso-
не всегда будет правильно понято.Конечно не латынь,но все же...

----------


## Холостяк

*Прощание славян*
*К 10-летию броска российских десантников в Приштину*
http://www.chaskor.ru/p.php?id=7373

Сейчас у нас безраздельно господствует мнение, что СССР был могучей державой, не дававшей в обиду своих союзников, а со слабой Россией в 90-е никто не считался. С другой стороны, «слабая» Россия в начале 90-х делала всё, что хотела, в Грузии и Таджикистане. 

В 1999 году, кстати, Россия была очень много должна МВФ, но это не помешало пойти на прямую конфронтацию с Западом. Однако любовь к мифам оказалась настолько сильна, что ради неё «замотали» даже такое замечательное событие, как поход десантников, который стал одной из самых славных страниц в современной российской истории и тем более в истории наших вооружённых сил. 

Этот поход из Боснии в Косово стал первым за многие даже не годы, а десятилетия инициативным внешнеполитическим шагом России. То есть не мы реагировали на чужие действия, а наши «партнёры» должны были реагировать на наши действия. «Партнёры» оказались в глубочайшем шоке. Сначала они не понимали, куда движется колонна десантников-миротворцев из Боснии (тем более что наши военные целенаправленно вводили натовцев в заблуждение), а потом, когда цель похода стала ясна, не могли понять, что же теперь делать. 

Натовцы слишком долго не могли поверить, что полтора десятка БТР и два десятка грузовиков с двумя сотнями десантников, не имеющих артиллерии, авиации, средств ПВО, идут в Косово. Ведь готовая к вторжению натовская группировка была почти в 150 раз больше по численности личного состава, а по вооружению и технике силы сторон были просто несопоставимы. Естественно, командование натовской группировки очень долго не могло поверить в саму возможность такого «наглого вызова». А колонна между тем уже почти сутки (она вышла с базы российских миротворцев в Боснии рано утром 11 июня) двигалась по дорогам Сербии на юг. 

В ночь на 12 июня натовцы наконец утратили иллюзии и решили действовать. С одного из албанских аэродромов поднялся транспортный самолёт С-130 ВВС Великобритании с бойцами 5-й воздушно-десантной бригады и взводом SAS (английский спецназ) на борту. До приштинского аэродрома Слатина, важнейшего стратегического объекта Косова, который, как уже окончательно поняли в натовских штабах, и был целью российской колонны, лететь ему было не более получаса. Однако здесь произошло событие почти мистическое — самолёт рухнул сразу после взлёта, похоронив под своими обломками экипаж и 40 десантников и спецназовцев. Причина катастрофы не установлена до сих пор. Помешать русским теперь было некому. На рассвете 12 июня (в День России!) десантники, которых сербы встречали так же, как в 1944-м и 1945-м, заняли Слатину, завершив великолепную в военном, политическом и психологическом смыслах операцию. 

Ещё почти сутки десантники держали аэродром. Естественно, что если бы натовцы захотели применить силу, то шансов у наших бы не было в силу несопоставимости военных потенциалов сторон. Но применить силу против русских было невозможно, потому что это были русские. Это, наверное, стало самым главным выводом, который следовало нам сделать из югославской войны и своего участия в ней. Но вывод этот противоречил слишком многим мифам, поэтому никто так ничего и не понял. Исключительно из-за нежелания понимать.

Англичане, коим отписали Слатину по диспозиции натовской оккупации Косова, очень хотели поговорить с командованием десантников. Однако, как только британский вертолёт заходил на посадку, российский БТР разгонялся и шёл на таран вертолёта. Последний, естественно, тут же снова взлетал. Эти весёлые игры продолжались до вечера 12 июня. В дело вмешались профессионалы из российского МИДа, которых, наверное, военные и президент правильно не поставили в известность об операции, а то бы она просто не состоялась. Ожидавшееся подкрепление из России к десантникам не прибыло (его не пропустили через своё воздушное пространство Венгрия, Болгария и Румыния). Вместо него пришёл приказ пустить на аэродром англичан.

Десантники своим броском добились того, что Россия получила довольно достойное место в составе миротворческого контингента в Косове, но в целом, увы, вышло «как всегда», поскольку мы сами не поняли, для чего туда пришли. Тем более в стиле Ельцина было одержать блестящую победу, продемонстрировав свою силу (битые противники первого президента называли это «непредсказуемостью»), после чего утратить всякий интерес к проблеме, никак не воспользовавшись результатами победы. 

Получилось, что просто сделали гадость Западу, только обычно это делалось и делается глупо и топорно, а тут вышло красиво и вдохновенно. Можно было не стыдиться, а даже гордиться. Но гордость быстро отменили. Мы добились того, что братьев-славян не убивали физически (убивали, разумеется, но совсем не в тех масштабах, на которые были способны «освобождённые от сербского ига» албанцы), но этого и натовцы бы не позволили. И нисколько не помешали тому, что сербов выкинули из Косова.

Через полгода после югославских событий в западных СМИ началась новая истерика, очень похожая на ту, что предшествовала югославской войне. Только теперь она касалась нашей второй чеченской. Некоторые российские «правозащитники» совершенно серьёзно верили (и хотели!), что нас тоже сейчас начнут бомбить. Они не сделали того самого важнейшего вывода из истории с десантниками (впрочем, не они одни). И возможности НАТО несколько переоценили. 

Россия с тех пор неуклонно поднимается с колен, а под дудку больше не пляшет. Поэтому она уползла из Косова, а также из Лурдеса, Камрани, а затем и из Грузии. Наши позиции на международной арене чрезвычайно укрепились, а армия возродилась. Поэтому ничего подобного югославскому походу двухсот десантников больше невозможно в принципе. И наш прошлогодний триумф в Южной Осетии этого вывода, увы, не отменяет.

----------


## CINN

> В 1999 году, кстати, Россия была очень много должна МВФ, но это не помешало пойти на прямую конфронтацию с Западом.


Вот тут ( http://alexsword.livejournal.com/35584.html#cutid1 ) люди пишут на эту и другие темы:
_"...Умные люди должны понимать - в 1998, с разворотом самолета Примакова, Российская Империя начала восстанавливать свой суверенитет.
Большая Игра возобновилась именно тогда.
Если они это поняли лишь сейчас - глупые дебилы, деградировавшие элиты, которые заслужили быть смещенными."_
_"...Кроме того, добавлю следующее. Агрессивные войны требуют иного вооружения, чем защита. Поэтому не стоит сравнивать армию США и Российской Империи по отдельным показателям. Смотреть нужно на Доктрину Обороны и на то:
а) насколько Доктрина адекватна ситуации
б) насколько вооружение адекватно Доктрине

Нам, в краткосрочной перспективе, достаточно иметь мобильные силы для проведения карательных операций против карликовых образований на границах Империи и стратегический арсенал для нанесения удара возмездия в случае агрессии со стороны сил Сатаны."_
_"...О масштабах сокращения ядерных вооружений Москвой и Вашингтоном, которое может последовать вслед за подписанием соответствующего договора, ходят разные слухи. Президент США Барак Обама, по заявлениям печати, настроен радикально и собирается предложить России уменьшить численность боеголовок до тысячи с каждой стороны. Но главным препятствием на пути взаимного разоружения по прежнему остается вопрос размещения элементов американской ПРО в Европе, от которого президент-демократ пока не спешит отказываться, несмотря на прежние заявления.

Командующий РВСН РФ Николай Соловцов, рассказавший журналистам о перспективах развития войск, не считает, что сегодня Москве выгодно очередное масштабное разоружение. По его мнению, для обеспечения безопасности государства российской армии необходимо иметь не менее полутора тысяч боеголовок. Хотя, как отметил генерал, "это решение остается за политическим руководством страны".

Россия сегодня вкладывает немало средств в развитие ядерной составляющей своей обороны, а на финансирование разработки соответствующего вооружения планируется потратить львиную долю 4-триллионного гособоронзаказа. Но если про морские ракеты "Булава" и наземные РС-24, которые в ближайшем будущем должны поступить на вооружение, и так уже говорят и пишут достаточно много, то про новую "Сатану" раньше упоминали лишь изредка и весьма туманно. То ли этот проект до сих пор остается строго секретным, то ли решение по поводу того, чтобы дать ему ход, было принято сравнительно недавно.
http://lenta.ru/articles/2009/06/12/satan/"_

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Холостяк,затронул вопрос далеко не однозначный в политическом отношении.К сожалению  блестящая тактика,и доблесть проявленная нашими бойцами при выполнении поставленной задачи отрицательно сказалось на  взаимоотношении  руководства
миротворческих сил на территории бывшей Югославии,вызвала непонимание и упреки со стороны KFOR (не след путать с войсками с НАТО).
В  связи с этим, хотелось бы вспомнить всех тех доблестных, мужественных офицеров Советской Армии, которые в условиях распада СССР жертвуя личной карьерой-уходили служить в Россию, из суверенных республик бывшего Союза.Уходили не обращая внимания на лестные карьерные предложения со стороны "новоисчеченных министров обороны",оставляя квартиры, готовые служить на нижестоящих должностях,верные единажды принятой присяге, сохранив честь
и достоинство.Вспомнить,как в 1992г благодаря таким офицерам из 30 ВА, удалось сохранить для России все 15 единиц новых по тому времени Ту- 95МС,перегнав их с суверенного Симипалатинского
аэродрома в Украинку..
Благодаря трем политикам,подписавших "смертельную бумагу" для СССР, по разные стороны оказались командир Узинской дивизии генерал Башкиров и летчики той же дивизии Михалев,Марущак и др.Да много,чего можно вспомнить...
Осуждать офицеров,принявших добровольно присягу на верность народу суверенных республик не берусь.Что касаеться совести,то как выразился бывший сослуживец майор С.,в одночастие  ставший полковником в суверенной Украине-"Так это химера ,которую придумали коммунисты". Каждый выбрал свой путь...
Несколько слов о СЯС-РВСН.Ядерная составляющая оборонного комплекса РФ- это,если образно выразиться "последняя соломка".Применять ЯО в тактическом и стратегическом отношении никто
здравомыслящий не будет.ЯО,сдерживающий механизм для политиков, от развязывания Третьей  мировой.И это все прекрасно понимают.Много разговоров ходит вокруг оперативно-тактического ЯО с мощностью заряда 0,2-1 кТ и его применения в локальных конфликтах.Строить теории на сей счет возможно,но применив один раз где-нибудь на поле боя данный заряд, человечество окажется в той ловушке из которой выхода не будет.Мир слишком тесен...

----------


## Морячок

Да, совершенно справедливое напоминание о Бжезинском, спасибо. Еще один теоретик глобального господства США.
Я иногда вот о чем задумываюсь: в геополитических планах СССР никогда не ставилось цели уничтожить США как государство. Может быть, потому наша страна и проиграла "соревнование"?

----------


## alexvolf

> Да, совершенно справедливое напоминание о Бжезинском, спасибо. Еще один теоретик глобального господства США.
> Я иногда вот о чем задумываюсь: в геополитических планах СССР никогда не ставилось цели уничтожить США как государство. Может быть, потому наша страна и проиграла "соревнование"?


 А могли-ли выиграть??? 
Думается так,что вообще не корректно ставить так  вопрос.Никто не выиграл и некто не проиграл.Союз
распался от внутренних системных противоречий (в том числе и экономического плана).Полная оторванность руководства СССР от
реального положения дел внутри страны.Продолжение ошибочной
линии партии к распространению влияния  коммунистической идеи 
на весь мир приводило к ПРОТИВОСТОЯНИЮ,недоверию (мы еще покажем КУЗЬКИНУ МАТЬ!!!) со стороны США,что в свою очередь нагнетало гонку
вооружений и т.д. и т.п.  в итоге получилось то, что получилось - создали "бздешный" ГКЧП,слетали в Форос,привезли Горбача,
устроили овацию Ельцину на трибуне,затем как ошпаренные кипятком побегали по улицам Москвы и разрушили страну...

----------


## Морячок

Смотря что полагать "выигрышем"... В моем понимании - "всего лишь" сохранение страны. 
А вот постановка вопроса совершенно корректна. Проиграли десятки миллионов наших соотечественников, вынужденых расплачиваться уровнем жизни, а зачастую и самой жизнью за результат 91-го года. А выиграли - жители Сединенных Штатов и Западной Европы, получившые "долю пирога", ранее принадлежавшую населению СССР. Таков итогвый баланс. И он продолжает ухудшаться - не в нашу пользу.
Разумеется, я далек от мысли возлагать "вину" за распад СССР исключительно на "американские козни". Внутренних проблем в Союзе было предостаточно. Но, вместо их решения (как в Китае), был взят курс на их усугубление. Частично, это был вызвано, как Вы верно отметили, полной неадекватностью высшего политического руководства страны. Притом, эта "оторваннсть", как Вы это явление деликатно называете - системно культивировась и насаждалась: в середине 80-х мне довелось попасть "на территорию" однй из ВПШ и пожить там недельку... впечатления незабываемые! Не вызывало сомнения - такое положение дел далее нетерпимо и "что-то" следует срочно менять. Но - предпочли, для изгнания тараканов, спалить всю избу. А буквально "на глазах" в Китае происходили процессы, которые вывели эту отсталую страну в число мировых лидеров. 
Хотя в Китае существуют до сих пор и национальные проблемы, и экономика до 90-х годов хромала на обе ноги. 
Словом - противоречия, существовашие в СССР до конца 80-х годов никак не были системными, а вполне устранимыми в рамках модернизационной модели. В любй стране существуют проблемы, это нормально. Их решение - и есть процесс гсударственного строительства. Иное дело у нас, вместо решения существоваших проблем был взят курс на их всемерное "раскручивание" и усугубление. Политика Горбачева по решению проблем заключалась в том, что делался вид, будто их нет. Пока уже "не замечать" становилсь невозможно. Таким образм, систематически упускались возможности для их конструктивного решения. Политическая инициатива была полностью выпущена из рук во всех сферах - от внешней политики, до национальной.
В такой обстанвке, возможностью "подтолкнуть" ситуацию "в нужном направлении" США не преминули воспльзваться...
Насчет "коммунистической идеи" - не преувеличивайте. Еще в времена Брежнева "коммунистическая экспансия" стала довольно-таки вегетарианской. При здравом рассмотрении, все эти "народные" и "демократические" режимы, кормившиеся с советского стола, были совершенно аполитичными диктатурами, что неоднократно подтверждалсь "изменами" их глав, например, Сиада Барре. Или сражались "коммунисты" с "коммунистами", как в Анголе - просоветские с прокитайскими. Пресловутая "экспансия Москвы" являлась либо тривиальной меркантильностью руководителей глав стран-"содержанок", посчитавших что с СССР легче и безопасней получать деньги в обмен на периодическе произношение ритуальных заклинаний про коммунизм; либо вызывалась непроходимой тупостью самих американцев, отказывывших в поддержке новоустановленным режимам - самый разительный пример: Куба, где Фидель поначалу ни сном, ни духом не помышлял "дружить с СССР".
Путч... История повторяется дважды - в первый раз в виде трагедии (1917), второй раз в виде фарса (1991). К тому моменту настолько всё деградировало, что и путч толком устроить не сумели.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Морячок
Во многом согласен с Вашей позицией.Однако все довольно более сложно
и рассмотреть все вопросы в коротком посте  не представляется возможным. Предлагаю продолжить разговор в курилке,топик
"Умозаключение о современной политике",что-бы не засорять открытую здесь тему.Уважаемый Nazar ,как модератор может туда перенести последние два поста...
С уважением

----------


## Линкор

> Здрассте! Вы всерьез полагаете, что к развалу СССР Соединенные Штаты не имеют отношения? - Вам, простите, сколько лет было в те годы? даже сами американцы это не то что "не отрицают", но и государственную награду в честь этого учредили... "За победу в холодной войне", что ли, называется - тут, на форуме её фото выкладывали.


 А вам не кажется, что США просто удачно воспользовались сложившейся ситуацией? Хотеть можно чего угодно, а вот сделать, это другое. Противодействие СССР и США шло в обох направлениях с переменной интенсивностью и с переменным успехом, а развал СССР оказался возможен именно благодаря внутреннему положению в стране.

----------


## alexvolf

> А вам не кажется, что США просто удачно воспользовались сложившейся ситуацией? Хотеть можно чего угодно, а вот сделать, это другое. Противодействие СССР и США шло в обох направлениях с переменной интенсивностью и с переменным успехом, а развал СССР оказался возможен именно благодаря внутреннему положению в стране.


 Уважаемый Линкор
Раз уж мы, имеем одинаковую точку зрения на развал Союза ССР,то давайте более подробно рассмотрим внешнюю политику США ( период
 1950-2000гг).Понятно,что подробно рассмотреть не получится,уж больно большой период времени,но как говорится по верхушкам пробежаться 
могем или можем.
Итак, как известно началом "холодной войны" принято считать доклад
(или речь как угодно) У.Черчиля в г.Фултоне(США).Что конкретно высказал Черчиль,ярый борец против коммунистического строя,тем не менее  бывший наш союзник в период 1941-1945гг. и что собственно 
в его речи вызвало неадекватную реакцию со стороны руководства СССР,в частности И.В.Сталина.Цитирую "...показать русским силу и 
сплотить англоязычный мир для борьбы против восточного коммунизма,
опустившего железный занавес от Штеттина на Балтике до адриатического Триеста...". США в то время уже обладали ЯО и показали в реальности его мощь при бомбардировке Японии.Ес-но президент США
Трумэн (Truman 1945-1952гг.) поддержал выступление Черчиля.
Сталин,как представитель Страны,народ которой победил гитлеровскую Германию  выдержать подобные выпады в сторону СССР не мог.В ответной речи опубликованной во всех газетах Сталин  расценивает речь Черчиля
"...как прямой призыв к войне против СССР...".Разногласия между СССР  и
США  появившиеся на Подсдамской конференции начинаются быстро обострятся.Вопрос какие такие разногласия между двумя великими Державами ? Ответ простой-разногласия были ГЕОПОЛИТИЧЕСКИЕ...
Как известно после ВМВ Франция и Англия потеряли статус Великих Держав.Германия и Япония претендовавшие в конце 30-х годов на статус Великих государств были разгромлены в ходе ВМВ.Военно-политический
и капиталистический центр после ВМВ переместился из Европы в США.
Буржуи США претендовавшие на монополию,вдруг обнаружили,что огромная территория Европы и Азии находится под влиянием Советского
Союза и создается общирная геополитическая зона МИРОВОЙ СОЦИАЛИСТИЧЕСКОЙ СИСТЕМЫ...

----------


## alexvolf

Ответ Сталина  прозвучал как вызов.Не стоит забывать,что в то время политическое положение СССР было весьма значительным.Советский Союз продемонстрировал на весь мир силу своего оружия в период войны и непокорность советского народа  фашистским захватчикам.Европа воспринимала Красную Армию как  армию освободителей народов Европы от фашизма.Поэтому Сталин мог позволить себе,столь жесткий ответ.Однако,президент США Трумэн не мог смирится с ограничением "глубины американского влияния и масштабов 
контроля над ходом событий" в Евразии.Согласно доктрины Трумэна,правительство США принимает решение  об экономической экспансии.
В марте 1947г,Конгресс США выделяет 400 млн.$ Греции и Турции и США быстро укрепляет свое влияние в юго-восточной Европе.Советский Союз,в ответ усиливает свою позицию в Центральной Европе путем создания просоветских стран народной демократии.Противостояние двух великих Держав быстро  перерасло
в ожесточенное противоборство на политическои,экономическо

----------


## Морячок

> Ответ Сталина прозвучал как вызов


ну... Есть такое мнение. Но я бы не стал так однозначно оценивать сталинский ответ. Мне так сдается - такая реакция вызвана неоднократным "нарушением конвенции" со стороны западных партнеров. До каких-то пор Сталин старался "не выносить сор", но когда Черчилль огласил свой "манифест", И.В. решил ответить той же монетой.



> возникает неожиданный для американцев "подарок"-Куба.СССР немедленно включает "остров Свободы" в свои геополитические интересы


не... с Кубой был не так всё просто. Фидель всегда был далек от левых идей (в отличие от Рауля) и весь "антиамериканизм" кубинской революции заключался в попытке освободиться от господства американского криминалитета&кубинской продажной правящей верхушки. Иное дело, что в конце 50х годов американские гангстеры уж слишком "слились в экстазе" с американским эстаблишментом, настолько, что американское правительство - в конфликте собственников казино, публичных домов, наркофабрик, с новыми кубинскими властями - стало на сторону бандитов. Несколькими годами позднее, попытка "дистанцироваться" от криминала стоила жизни братьям Кеннеди.
А Фидель поначалу пытался "наладить связи" с европейскими странами, и (даже!) закупал оружие для своей армии в Бельгии. Пароход с оружием взлетел на воздух в порту Гаваны... На острове разворачивалась террористическая война - с территории США. И что оставалось, в таком разе, братьям Кастро?
Несколько лет назад об обстоятельствах возникновения "дружбы и сотрудничества" Кубы и СССР писали в журнале "Родина", к сожалению, не помню сейчас ни номера, ни названия материала, ни его автора - человека, работавшего в середине 50х годов в Мексике, каким-то "...надцатым атташе" в советском посольстве. Отыщу - дам материал сюда. 
Весьма презабавная история там была: сначала нашего дипломата "бдительные особисты" отозвали из-за границы за "несанкционированные", как водится, "контакты с иностранцами" и сослали переводчиком в "Издательство иностранной литературы" (было такое когда-то). "Нежелательным иностранцем" был ...Рауль Кастро!
По счастью, в "первом отделе" этого издательства работал отнюдь не дурак: после того, как к власти на Кубе пришли братья Кастро, в "курилке", переводчик упомянул о своем знакомстве с Раулем. Реакция была естественной - "3.14здишь!". Тот предъявил фото, где был запечатлен вдвоем с младшим Кастро... Спустя несколько дней он уже летел в Гавану, в качестве "частного лица" (тогда не был дипотношений между СССР и Кубой!) - налаживать связи... 
Надо признать - появление советского эмиссара в Гаване оказалось "в нужное время в нужном месте": у Кубы не был средств на закупку вооружений (впрочем, и на остальное - тоже). Ну, а что было дальше - все знают. 
История, конечно, походит на байку. Но, во первых, источник довольно серьезный, баек там не публикуют. В вторых - опровержения не последовало. В третьих - очень похоже, что дело было именно так: "пока у нас бардак, мы непобедимы!"  :Smile: 
Вот и посудите - кто виноват в том, что под боком у США возникла коммунистическая Куба? - да, сами же американцы...

----------


## ALI

Известно ли , будет перегрузочный договор по ядрённому оружию,который подписали (или) собираются подписывать представители граждан США и РФ?Количество (в единицах?),качество(в испытаниях?),и где (кого?)это будет перегружаться?Кому кнопку давать теперь будут?

----------


## alexvolf

> Известно ли , будет перегрузочный договор по ядрённому оружию,который подписали (или) собираются подписывать представители граждан США и РФ?


 Уваж. ALI
 Насчет "перегрузочного договора по ядренному оружию"  как-то не в нашей компитенции,но думаю в ближайшем будущем последует официальное сообщение.Пока,что для интереса почитайте статью из аналитического итальянского журнала.Армяне (Ноев ковчег) перевели ее на русский, с приложением,которое  прикнопил...

----------


## ALI

Уваж.alexvolf, прочитав для интереса указанную статью,не получил представления о предстоящем подписании договора по сокращению ядерных вооружений гражданами РФ и США.При чём тут Германия(официально не имеющая ядерных вооружений)?

----------


## Nazar

Вы из одной ветки в другую перебрались. К чему весь этот поток сознания? Что-то я начинаю логические нити терять. :Mad:

----------


## ALI

Интерес к теме договора проявлен в связи с приближением даты 5 декабря. http://lenta.ru/news/2009/09/01/warheads/ .Может кто нибудь подскажет ссылки на другие,более информативные сайты по этой тематике?С уважением .

----------


## alexvolf

> Уваж.alexvolf, прочитав для интереса указанную статью,не получил представления о предстоящем подписании договора по сокращению ядерных вооружений гражданами РФ и США.При чём тут Германия(официально не имеющая ядерных вооружений)?


 Уважаемый ALI
Название темы -Умозаключения о современной политики и Ваш вопрос
 относительно  ядерного сокращения вполне справедлив т.к. решение
данного вопроса лежит именно в сфере политиков.К сожалению сейчас
говорить о каких именно видах ЯО и его сокращении пойдет речь на очередной (будущей)  встрече лидеров РФ и США  пока рановато т.к.
 нет официальных данных.Собирать инфо со страниц газет с различными предположениями и выводами журналистов -занятие далеко не благодарное,хотя многие аналитики прошлого так и поступали что-бы 
приподнять завесу тайны.Лично мое мнение -вопрос о сокращении
коснется МБР шахтного базирования, хранение и эксплуатация которых с каждым годом становится все дороже...

----------


## Привод

> вопрос о сокращении
> коснется МБР шахтного базирования, хранение и эксплуатация которых с каждым годом становится все дороже...


и никому уже не нужных. В связи с наличием в РВСН России подвижных грунтовых ракетных комплексов. Трудноуязвимых, как системами ПРО, так и  техническими средствами разведки иностранных государств, относительно дешевых, мобильных, высокоточных...

http://www.newstube.ru/media/topol'-m-zastupil-na-dezhurstvo

----------


## Nazar

Тополей М мало, а боеготовых шахт еще хватает, имеет смысл оставить их в центральной части России - Сибири и приуралье.
Пускай потихоньку доживают свой век.

----------


## ALI

На сайте утро.ру нашёл такую статью : <Бывший начальник главного штаба Ракетных войск стратегического назначения (РВСН) России генерал-полковник в отставке Виктор Есин считает заявления американских ученых об использовании ядерного оружия схоластическими, сделанным ради какого-то научного измышления. Причина в том, что возможное перенацеливание американских ядерных ракет с густонаселенных городов на объекты инфраструктуры в России займет несколько минут, а проверить это из России будет невозможно. К тому же, по словам генерал-полковника, неизвестно, на какие цели на территории России направлены американские ракеты сейчас.

Напомним, что Федерация американских ученых опубликовала доклад, в котором переосмысливается нынешняя ядерная доктрина США и даются рекомендации по ее изменению. Документ составлен в качестве отклика на инициативу президента Барака Обамы о необходимости ядерного разоружения. Авторы доклада доказывают, что система ядерных вооружений США в том виде, в котором она существует сейчас, неэффективна и может быть опасна для самих Штатов. Более 5 тысяч боеголовок, находящихся на боевом дежурстве и хранении в составе американской ядерной триады могут нести угрозу для собственных хозяев в случае природных катаклизмов. А для ведения боевых действий их количество совершенно избыточно, что лишь заставляет страну нести лишние расходы на обслуживание. В результате ученые предлагают сократить количество ядерных боеголовок до минимума - в несколько сотен, - а также перенацелить ракеты с густонаселенных городов на ключевые объекты российской экономики, сообщает "КоммерсантЪ".

Согласно документу, список мишеней на территории РФ, содержит всего 12 объектов. Ими являются три нефтеперерабатывающих завода - Омский (принадлежит "Газпром нефти"), Ангарский ("Роснефть") и Киришский ("Сургутнефтегаз"). Кроме того, в качестве целей указаны важнейшие металлургические предприятия - Магнитогорский, Нижнетагильский и Череповецкий металлургические комбинаты (принадлежат ММК, "Евразу" и "Северстали" соответственно), "Норильский никель", а также принадлежащие "Русалу" Братский и Новокузнецкий алюминиевые заводы. Список мишеней замыкают Березовская ГРЭС (принадлежит ОГК-4, основным акционером является немецкий E.ON), Среднеуральская ГРЭС (ОГК-5 и итальянская Enel соответственно) и Сургутская ГРЭС (электростанций с таким названием две, ГРЭС-1 принадлежит газпромовской ОГК-2, ГРЭС-2 принадлежит ОГК-4 (E.ON).

По мнению американских ученых, в XXI в. для эффективного ядерного сдерживания выбирать в качестве целей густонаселенные города негуманно, так как в случае войны это приведет к многочисленным жертвам. Вместо этого мишенями следует сделать только важные объекты инфраструктуры, без которых государство не сможет вести войну. Ранее приоритетом в использовании ядерного оружия считалось уничтожение как можно большего количества населения и личного состава армии врага. Несмотря на то, что вероятными противниками в докладе называют не только РФ, но и Китай, Северную Корею, Иран и Сирию, в качестве примера авторы документа избрали именно Россию.

Федерация американских ученых, хотя и является неправительственной организаций, однако имеет большое влияние. Она была создана еще в 1945 г. физиками-ядерщиками, разрабатывавшими первую в США атомную бомбу, и с тех пор на постоянной основе консультирует Белый дом и военные ведомства США. Основная цель Федерации - стратегическое планирование и выработка рекомендаций по использованию современных видов оружия и действиям в кризисных ситуациях. Организация включает в себя 68 нобелевских лауреатов >

----------


## ALI

Здесь : http://forum.faleristika.info/viewto...23825&start=20   Оренбургская армия Ракетных Войск Стратегического Назначения.
Она же 31-я ракетная армия (В/Ч № 29452) — оперативное объединение в составе ракетных войск стратегического назначения, штаб-квартира Оренбург. Управление армии сформировано 8 июня 1970 года на базе 18-го отдельного ракетного корпуса в соответствии с директивой командования ракетных войск стратегического назначения от 23 апреля 1970 года. В состав армии входит 3 дивизии: 8-я ракетная дивизия (ЗАТО Первомайский (Юрья-2), 13-я ракетная дивизия (Ясный (Домбаровский)), 42-я ракетная дивизия (ЗАТО Свободный, расположенный в 35 км от Нижнего Тагила и в 15 км от Верхней Салды). На вооружении армии в дивизиях стоят ракетные комплексы Р-36М УТТХ/Р-36М2 (в Ясном), РТ-2ПМ «Тополь» (Нижний Тагил, Юрья).    45 лет 13-й Краснознамённой Оренбургской дивизии РВСН.
13-я ракетная Краснознамённая дивизия, в/ч 68545.
Штаб: г. Ясный, ЗАТО Комаровский (посёлок), Оренбургская область. Дислокация дивизии выбрана специально для размещения Р-36. Управление ракетной дивизии, дислоцирующейся в г. Ясном, было сформировано к 1 октября 1965 года на базе оперативной группы соединения. В соответствии с приказом Главнокомандующего РВСН ежегодно 15 сентября отмечается День части. В 1999 году по ходатайству администрации Оренбургской области и командования соединения, Указом Президента РФ дивизии присвоено наименование "Оренбургская". На вооружении ракеты Р-36МУТТХ (15А18). 50 лет 62-й ракетной Краснознаменной дивизии ракетных войск стратегического назначения.
62-я Краснознаменная дивизия РВСН (в/ч 32441) — соединение в составе Омской армии ракетных войск стратегического назначения, расположенная в ЗАТО Солнечный (Красноярский край).
В соответствии с Указом Президента России от 27 ноября 1999 года войсковой части 74832 было присвоено почетное наименование "Ужурская".
На вооружении дивизии стоят ракетные комплексы стационарного типа Р-36М, Р-36М УТТХ, Р-36М2 (по классификации НАТО — SS-18 «Satan»).                                                                                           Если 5 числа договорятся порезать "старые шахтные" ракеты-весёлый же день РВСН 17 декабря ждёт ракетчиков.Может в честь праздника жахнут(весь мир в труху :))?

----------


## alexvolf

> На сайте утро.ру нашёл такую статью : <Бывший начальник главного штаба Ракетных войск стратегического назначения (РВСН) России генерал-полковник в отставке Виктор Есин считает заявления американских ученых об использовании ядерного оружия схоластическими, сделанным ради какого-то научного измышления. Причина в том, что возможное перенацеливание американских ядерных ракет с густонаселенных городов на объекты инфраструктуры в России займет несколько минут, а проверить это из России будет невозможно. К тому же, по словам генерал-полковника, неизвестно, на какие цели на территории России направлены американские ракеты сейчас.
> 
> 
> Согласно документу, список мишеней на территории РФ, содержит всего 12 объектов. Ими являются три нефтеперерабатывающих завода - Омский (принадлежит "Газпром нефти"), Ангарский ("Роснефть") и Киришский ("Сургутнефтегаз"). Кроме того, в качестве целей указаны важнейшие металлургические предприятия - Магнитогорский, Нижнетагильский и Череповецкий металлургические комбинаты (принадлежат ММК, "Евразу" и "Северстали" соответственно), "Норильский никель", а также принадлежащие "Русалу" Братский и Новокузнецкий алюминиевые заводы. Список мишеней замыкают Березовская ГРЭС (принадлежит ОГК-4, основным акционером является немецкий E.ON), Среднеуральская ГРЭС (ОГК-5 и итальянская Enel соответственно) и Сургутская ГРЭС (электростанций с таким названием две, ГРЭС-1 принадлежит газпромовской ОГК-2, ГРЭС-2 принадлежит ОГК-4 (E.ON).
> 
> 
> Федерация американских ученых, хотя и является неправительственной организаций, однако имеет большое влияние. Она была создана еще в 1945 г. физиками-ядерщиками, разрабатывавшими первую в США атомную бомбу, и с тех пор на постоянной основе консультирует Белый дом и военные ведомства США. Основная цель Федерации - стратегическое планирование и выработка рекомендаций по использованию современных видов оружия и действиям в кризисных ситуациях. Организация включает в себя 68 нобелевских лауреатов >



 Уваж.ALI
 Знаете был старый анекдот -слепой и одноглазый собрались в гости к девушкам.Дороги не знали и решили идти напрямую.Дело было к вечеру.Сокрашая дорогу пошли через кусты и тут одноглазый выколол себе постедний глаз,прошептал- "Все -конец",на что слепой с оптимизмом закричал-"Здравствуйте девушки!!! Вот мы и приехали..."
Так и у нас- УТРО,КОММЕРСАНТ (раньше газета Правда,Известия,Советская Россия,Труд) и организация из 68 нобеливских лауреатов (возможно по литературе) и Федерация американских ученных (хорошо хоть не американская Федерация по БОДИБИЛДЕНГУ)...
С уважением

----------


## Привод

> Тополей М мало, а боеготовых шахт еще хватает, имеет смысл оставить их в центральной части России - Сибири и приуралье.
> Пускай потихоньку доживают свой век.


"Летающих деревьев" пока достаточно. Зачем тратить деньги, если группировка РВСН шахтного базирования, ПГРК, обеспечивает паритет. Если потребуется, несложно возобновить производство и ликвидированного БЖРК (боевой железнодорожный ракетный комплекс) РВСН. Технологии производства ведь никуда не пропали... :)

http://www.u-tube.ru/pages/video/16681 рассказ о БЖРК (видео)

----------


## alexvolf

> Здесь : http://forum.faleristika.info/viewto...23825&start=20                     Если 5 числа договорятся порезать "старые шахтные" ракеты-весёлый же день РВСН 17 декабря ждёт ракетчиков.
> 
> Может в честь праздника жахнут(весь мир в труху :))?


 Уваж.ALI
 Скорее всего сокращение коснется арсенала т.е.кол-ва боеголовок,которые как Вам известно хранятся на спецскладах и условия хранения и средства охраны контрастно отличаются от складов обычных вооружений.
Последнюю Вашу фразу выделил специально.Полагаю,что шутить так не стоит...

----------


## Привод

> Уваж.ALI
>  Скорее всего сокращение коснется арсенала т.е.кол-ва боеголовок,которые как Вам известно хранятся на спецскладах и условия хранения и средства охраны контрастно отличаются от складов обычных вооружений.
> Последнюю Вашу фразу выделил специально.Полагаю,что шутить так не стоит...


А зачем тратить деньги на содержание лишних боеприпасов. Оставят столько, сколько потребуется в войне. В ГОУ Генштаба ВС РФ давно уже определили необходимое количество ядерных боеприпасов РВСН, Дальней авиации, ядерных сил флота, РВиА Сухопутных войск... Деньги считать научились.

По выделенной фразе - давно уже определен порядок боевого применения ядерного оружия вооруженными силами РФ. Определен, и озвучен...

----------


## Nazar

> Если потребуется, несложно возобновить производство и ликвидированного БЖРК (боевой железнодорожный ракетный комплекс) РВСН. Технологии производства ведь никуда не пропали... :)


Сильно в этом сомневаюсь, даже если сохранены технологии, давно утрачены производственные мощности и специалисты.

----------


## ALI

27 ноября 2009 года 13:15
Россия и США, скорее всего, не подпишут к 5 декабря новый договор СНВ
Москва. 27 ноября. INTERFAX.RU – Следующая неделя, скорее всего, не станет последней на ведущихся в Женеве российско-американских переговорах по выработке нового договора взамен договора СНВ-1, сообщил в пятницу "Интерфаксу" информированный источник в Москве.

"К 5 декабря, когда истекает срок действия договора СНВ-1, российская и американская стороны, скорее всего, не подпишут новый договор, и переговоры в Женеве, по всей видимости, продолжатся и после этой даты", - сказал источник.   http://interfax.ru/news.asp?id=112058

----------


## Привод

> Уваж.ALI
>  Знаете был старый анекдот -слепой и одноглазый собрались в гости к девушкам.Дороги не знали и решили идти напрямую.Дело было к вечеру.Сокра*ш*ая дорогу пошли через кусты и тут одноглазый выколол себе пос*т*едний глаз,прошептал- "Все -конец",на что слепой с оптимизмом закричал-"Здравствуйте девушки!!! Вот мы и приехали..."
> Так и у нас- УТРО,КОММЕРСАНТ (раньше газета Правда,Известия,Советская Россия,Труд) и организация из 68 нобел*и*вских лауреатов (возможно по литературе) и Федерация американских ученных (хорошо хоть не американская Федерация по БОДИБИЛД*Е*НГУ)...
> С уважением


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-n4j...=youtube_gdata
 :Smile:

----------


## alexvolf

> 27 ноября 2009 года 13:15
> "К 5 декабря, когда истекает срок действия договора СНВ-1, российская и американская стороны, скорее всего, не подпишут новый договор, и переговоры в Женеве, по всей видимости, продолжатся и после этой даты", - сказал источник.   http://interfax.ru/news.asp?id=112058


 Прямо шпионские истории (имею ввиду осведомленные источники  без фамилий).Выходит так, что образована новая сфера теневого бизнеса -деньги от журналюг источники (читай- шпионы) получают,фамилии скрывают,деклорации по доходам не заполняют.Интересно будет у Жирнова (Коммерсант) узнать тарифные расценки.Думаю так,что Интерфакс должен платить больше...
Относительно даты 5 декабря.Закончился срок Договора СНВ-1 и что?
После этого -весь мир рухнет? Чушь.Писать видимо больше не о чем,вот и Носятся как с писаной торбой,по аналогии с переводом комп.даты в начале 2000г ...

----------


## ALI

Книга : Стратегическое ядерное вооружение России. — М.: ИздАТ, 1998  (практически самиздат :)) http://militera.lib.ru/tw/stratrus/index.html

----------


## Привод

> Относительно даты 5 декабря.Закончился срок ..


Нет, начало контрнаступления Красной Армии в битве за Москву... :Rolleyes: 

http://video.mail.ru/mail/medvedjuli/1539/1541.html

----------


## alexvolf

> Сильно в этом сомневаюсь, даже если сохранены технологии, давно утрачены производственные мощности и специалисты.


 Уваж. Nazar
 Полностью согласен. Даже Соломатин свои позиции сдал-попросту расписавшись в безсилии...

----------


## ALI

Американские инспекторы на закрытом Воткинском заводе в Удмуртии до 5 декабря 2009 года прекратят свою миссию, полностью демонтируют оборудование и покинут предприятие : http://lenta.ru/news/2009/12/01/votkinsk/    .  Карты баз : http://www.intelcenter.altervista.org/russiaindex.htm

----------


## Carrey

Тут подробнее по теме, интересно обсуждают: http://www.russianarms.ru/forum/inde...41026#msg41026

----------


## ALI

Песнь демократофф : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgLHa...eature=related   мечты сбываються?

----------


## ALI

стационарного типа Р-36М, Р-36М УТТХ, Р-36М2 (по классификации НАТО — SS-18 «Satan»).                                                                                           Если 5 числа договорятся порезать "старые шахтные" ракеты-весёлый же день     РВСН 17      декабря ждёт ракетчиков.Может в честь праздника жахнут(весь мир в труху :)) WARWARA!!!  ( Барбара   :))))

----------


## alexvolf

> стационарного типа Р-36М, Р-36М УТТХ, Р-36М2 (по классификации НАТО — SS-18 «Satan»).                                                                                           Если 5 числа договорятся порезать "старые шахтные" ракеты-весёлый же день     РВСН 17      декабря ждёт ракетчиков.Может в честь праздника жахнут(весь мир в труху :)) WARWARA!!!  ( Барбара   :))))


 Уваж.ALI
 Стоит ли так переживать.Ведь еще ничего не известно.Проект Договора-
видели.? нет! так о чем пока беспокоится?

----------


## ALI

Ой,кажись пропаханда :)) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJEoP...eature=related

----------


## SergM

мне вот что любопытно. Должен ли действующий президент России нести отвественность за публичную ложь в своих выступлениях?
Не далее как 2 дня назад на встрече с учительницами в Сочи, Дмитрий Анатольевич Медведев прямо в экран телевизора на всю страну не смущаясь солгал, заявив: "Нашу инициативу ЕГ везде поддерживали. Куда бы мы не приезжали - никто против самой идеи ЕГ не возражал." Что является откровенной ложью дейсвующего президента РФ по общественно значимому вопросу.  И дело даже не только в том, что были возражения множества ректоров вузов, устных и письменных, индивидуальных и коллективных, начиная с ректора МГУ Садовничего. Было много протестных писем учителей и просто граждан. Может ли не знать этого действующий президент РФ Д.А.Медведев?  Но дело даже не в этом. Допустим, что не знает. Но про недавно завершившийся судебный процесс в Конституционном Суде РФ, процесс за отмену ЕГ, как незаконно введённый, действующий президент РФ не знать не может. А иницциатором этого процесса - истцом, выступали несколько ассоциацйи, главной, одна из родительских общественных ассоциаций. Нужен ли нам публично лгущий по общественно значимому вопросу президент, как Д.А. Медведев? Не пора ли начать подыскивать на эту отвественную должность более достойного гражданина РФ?

----------


## Carrey

Расслабьтесь и получайте удовольствие. Недолго осталось.

----------


## ALI

> Расслабьтесь и получайте удовольствие. Недолго осталось.


Кому? Это ? От интересна :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  ))

----------


## Carrey

Вы ж, надеюсь, не в пессимистическом ключе восприняли? Я в том плане, что разберутся, накажут, опровергнут... 8)

http://www.interfax.ru/society/news.asp?id=127076

http://www.rian.ru/defense_safety/20...213257812.html

----------


## FLOGGER

> Нужен ли нам публично лгущий по общественно значимому вопросу президент, как Д.А. Медведев? Не пора ли начать подыскивать на эту отвественную должность более достойного гражданина РФ?


А вот это Ваш посыл-это потому, что на ДАМ можно плевать, а на других нет? Или, по Вашему. он единственный, кто солгал (если это так), находясь на высоком посту? Или Вы думаете, что быв. президент ни разу не покривил душой, общаясь с людьми (неважно, с какими)? И еще хотелось бы узнать, как Вы, и подобные Вам, узнают о том, что вот на этого можно срать, а вот на этого нельзя, он святой, ему все позволительно? Не от этого ли "святого" исходят некие "тайные" сигналы, которые и позволяют таким как Вы строчить подобные послания? На мой взгляд, это сильно смахивает на холуйство, храбрец Вы наш. И еще, попутно. Сейчас стало модно пинать мертвого льва (Сталина). Сразу оговорюсь, что ни в коей мере не являюсь его поклонником и поклонником тех методов. Но очень хочется задать вопрос ниспровергателям: а в какой  партии состояли бы в те годы они, нынешние ниспровергатели? Неужели бы они были диссидентами, эти нынешние храбрецы??? Что-то мне подсказывает, что нынешние противники ИВС были бы в первых рядах его сторонников, и именно они бы продолжали засирать нам мозги своими пылкими речами. Явление это называется холуйством, а люди, проповедующие его-холуями.
P.S. Не Вы ли собрались подыскивать замену Д.А.Медведеву? Тогда уж подскажите мне, какого " более достойного гражданина РФ" Вы видите на этом посту? А то просто теряюсь в догадках, о ком это Вы?

----------


## Carrey

"--...Иосиф Виссарионович, мы тут в министерстве подумали, надо бы ввести систему высшего образования как в Америке - ну, там, бакалавриат, магистров... Чем мы хуже?"

"--...Иосиф Виссарионович, есть предложение купить у НАТО вертолётоносец - посмотреть, изучить, вдруг нам такой нужен... Рынок же! Надо куплять лучшее!"

"--...Иосиф Виссарионович, тут вот группа учёных на Западе придумала какие-то нанотрубки, много денег выделяют на исследования... Может и нам какую корпорацию создать под это дело? Есть один человек достойный, мог бы руководить... Авторитет!"

"--...Иосиф Виссарионович, тут вот какая досада приключилась... Милиция теряет бдительность, злоупотребляет... В центре столицы с мигалками ехали кутить, опять беременную сбили насмерть... Пожурить бы товарищей, премии лишить..."


...я себе представляю ответы, да-а-а...

----------


## SergM

На все пафосно-риторические вопросы Флоггера, прямо с налёту готов дать положительные конструктивные ответы: 
прямо с налёту готов предложить достойные кандидатуры на пост президента РФ, более достойные, чем бывший при Путине хозяином ГАзпрома Медведев. Первая, для меня предпочтительная:
- Юрий Юрьевич Болдырев, личность в стране известная своими в высшей степени делали в высшей политической системе нашей страны. Известная и потому тщательно замалчиваемая, не то он говорит, что нужно нынешним чубайс-приятелям. Болдырев является создателем и первым директором Счётной Палаты РФ, со своего поста смещён Б.Н. Ельциным за слишком хорошеее исполнение своих обязанностей директора Счётной Палаты по отношению к правящей Ельциным 7-банкирщины - от Чубайса-Березовского до Абрамовича-Гусинского. На пост премьер министра - оптимальная кандидатура = академик РАН по экономике Сергей Юрьевич Глазьев, знакомьтесь, да вы его знаете - он один из авторов программы 500 дней, уволенный 7-банкирщиной в целях предотвращения её выполнения. А потом, позже уже сам ушедший и- единственный ! министр ушедший сам в знак протеста против начала выполнения Приватизации Чубайса ! Могу долго продолжать
 Про себя.
Я не голосовал за Б. Ельцина. 
Я 2жды голосовал проти Путина. Я голосовал против Медведева - и нахожусь в составе того 51% российских избирателей, которые не одобрили его избрания на пост Президента РФ. 
Ваше выступление за тов. Сталина считаю пустым и неуместным отвлечением от темы. Можете также ещё и Березовского защищать. Мне это безразлично.

----------


## SergM

Ещё настойчиво рекомендую ознакомиться с затеями правящих Россиии инноваторов-рационализаторов:
А инноватор-реформатор -то у нас какой крутой жирный наваристый пошёл! Только держись. Мы дружно от таких инноватор-реформаторв подохем все быстро и очень болезненно. Но ЗАТО - список миллиардеров у нас будет их именами пополняться столь же стремительно как мы будем продолжать дохнуть дружно от их дорогих инноваций,прямо вслед за тарканами и кошками: http://www.newsru.com/russia/12mar2010/filterz.html
**************************************************  **************************************************  **************
NEWSru.com :: В России Пятница, 12 марта 2010 г. 11:07

Вода из фильтров, которые "Единая Россия" обещает всем россиянам, убивает подопытные организмы

Комиссия по борьбе с лженаукой и фальсификацией научных исследований РАН в пятницу обсудит фильтры Грызлова-Петрика, которые "Единая Россия" хочет установить по всей стране в рамках своей программы "Чистая вода". Академики намерены обсудить эффективность фильтров в связи с серьезным финансированием программы - на этой неделе было объявлено, что на нее выделено 5 миллиардов рублей.

Пока же фильтры Петрика были испытаны Московским институтом экологии им. Сытина - и доказали лишь то, что в "очищенной" ими воде гибнут живые организмы. Качество питьевой воды определяли с помощью маленьких рачков - дафний. Их запустили в обычную воду, и они там жили 96 часов. А когда эту воду пропустили через фильтры Петрика - они все подохли через 10-15 минут, рассказал "Московскому комсомольцу" глава комиссии РАН по борьбе с лженаукой Эдуард Кругляков.

Почему так произошло - пока неизвестно, причин может быть множество: от грязного графита до каких-то уникальных наночастиц, присутствием которых в фильтре гордится изобретатель. Наночастицы еще не изучены и содержат в себе много тайн, отмечает ученый. В частности, неизвестно, как они повлияют на здоровье.

- Покровительствующий Петрику Грызлов нашел в РАН "мракобесов"
- Научные журналисты потребовали "проверить деятельность шарлатана"

Впрочем, при предыдущем исследовании фильтров в Новосибирске наночастицы там и вовсе не были обнаружены, зато было замечено, что для очистки воды используется очень грязный графит (органические и металлические примеси превышают 15%). Чистая вода после такого фильтра становится грязнее.

Как отмечает газета, эти фильтры уже есть в свободной продаже - это несмотря на то, что главным санитарным врачом запрещено использовать нанотехнологии в пищевой промышленности без особого разрешения. А по данным Круглякова, их уже планируют ставить в школах в Новгородской области - в качестве пилотного проекта.

По мнению академика, на такую сомнительную чистоту воды не стоит тратить миллиарды (картридж стоит около 3 тысяч рублей, еще в 6 тысяч обойдется сам фильтр). Он убежден, что проблему можно решить по-другому - поменять старые ржавые трубы на новые пластиковые, которые служат почти вечно и стоят недорого. А до тех пор, пока водопровод не станет пластиковым, для фильтрации можно использовать обычный чистый песок.

В то же время другой академик, заведующий лабораторией сорбционных методов Института геохимии им. Вернадского Руслан Хамизов, также привлеченный к проекту “Чистая вода”, убеждает, что фильтры Грызлова-Петрика будут участвовать в испытаниях наравне с остальными, и то, что они уже "победили" - неправда.

"Я, как руководитель одной из экспертных лабораторий, гарантирую, что Грызлов даже при желании не сможет ни на что повлиять”, - заявил изданию Хамизов.

Проект "Чистая вода" (СПРАВКА)

Проект "Чистая вода" был запущен в 2006 году "Единой Россией" по инициативе председателя Госдумы Бориса Грызлова, в 2008 году рабочая группа во главе с вице-премьером Александром Жуковым создана в правительстве, тогда же в поддержку затеи высказался Путин.

По мнению авторов проекта, нормальной водой сейчас не обеспечиваются до 30 млн россиян. Среди мер, которые предусматривает госпрограмма, - ужесточение существующих технических норм качества подаваемой в водопровод воды, оснащение домов и учреждений отдельным краном, подающим "чистую воду", а также оборудование их специальными фильтрами очистки.

Речь идет о фильтрах изобретателя Виктора Петрика, которые, как он утверждает, позволяют получить чистую воду из любой жидкости, даже из радиоактивной воды. В частности, новинку испытали на Теченском каскаде, одном из крупнейших российских радиомогильников. И вообще, это первый в стране продукт ныне модных нанотехнологий.

С огромным энтузиазмом результаты воспринял спикер Госдумы и один из лидеров "Единой России" Борис Грызлов, также среди поддержавших проект - глава "Росатома" Сергей Кириенко. Сам Петрик усилил популярность своих изобретений с помощью имени главы МЧС Сергея Шойгу. "Золотая формула Шойгу", "Геракл-Шойгу" - так он назвал некоторые свои фильтры.

При этом в МЧС говорят, что еще полтора года назад отправили в фирму Петрика "Золотая формула" письмо с просьбой не упоминать министра и министерство.

Расходы на "Чистую воду" планируются в размере около 165 млрд рублей (30 млрд рублей - до 2014 года) из бюджетов всех уровней. Однако окончательно они не утверждены. Журналисты указывают, что вопрос не только в деньгах - затея единороссов потребует изменения нескольких законов.

----------


## FLOGGER

Слышал про эту херню, но прочитал с интересом. Размах шарлатанства в стране уже превосходит, по-моему, даже самые пессимистические  прогнозы. Впрочем, это не удивительно, т.к. за последние 10 лет засилье на телеэкранах попов, гадалок, предсказателей, колдунов, магов и прочей, на мой взгляд, нечисти просто зашкалило. Подключение к растаскиванию государственной кормушки деятелей такого ранга  говорит о том, на мой взгляд, что "жажда наживы", как говорили раньше, перевалила уже не только за такие "замшелые", по нынешним временам, понятия как "честность" и "порядочность", но даже и разум. Ну, я думаю, для этого гуся деньги в бюджете найдут. Ну, а как же, надо ведь и из РАН "вычистить" "мракобесов", чтоб не мешали "ЕР".

----------


## muk33

Напоминает историю про "новые" комбезы для авиации, которые появились в прошлом году перед 9-м мая (голубого цвета). До этого момента шла работа над единым комплектом летной одежды известной в авиации марки, включавшей два комбинезона(цельный и раздельный), куртки и "ползунков". В отличие от до сих пор имеющихся на складах (советского образца) - с отстегивающимися деталями, из негорючих материалов защитного (ближе к оливковому) цвета. Были несколько вариантов, проходивших испытания, что-то отвергалось, что-то вводилось - работа была близка к завершению (зимой 2009 на испытания поступили финальные образцы). И вдруг, в одночасье вся работа была прекращена и поступила команда ПРИНЯТЬ на снабжение вышеупомянутые "голубые" изделия (ВНИМАНИЕ - без испытаний!). Про фирму было известно только то, что она шила спецодежду для ВОХР и т.п. заведений. Все аргументы о утвержденном ПРАВИТЕЛЬСТВОМ порядке (ТТЗ, макет, опытные образцы, испытания..., да-да, одежды для л.с. это тоже касается) отвергались сразу и на высоком уровне (а как же, если хозяйка данной фирмы - родственница члена этого самого правительства). Первые образцы рвались на манекене (удалось почти тайком засунуть) в аэродинамической трубе на скорости захода на посадку. Именно в этих образцах летали на прошлое 9  мая. О негорючести и говорить не приходится, хотя стоимость под стать негорючим (для справки, обычный комбез от Вымпела стоит 1300р, такой же из негорючей ткани под 10000). Сейчас кой че исправили (засчет накладок), убрали цеплявшиеся за все клапана, цвет поменяли на темно-синий, однако ткань не дышит, летом жарко (за счет всяких накладок), зимой холодно (на спине "вентиляционные" сетки, которые ничем не закрываются). Зато есть красивые "лейблы", вшитые намертво.  Вот пример "фильтров Петрика" применительно к авиации.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Вот пример "фильтров Петрика" применительно к авиации.


Абсолютно согласен. 
  Но история, конечно, ошарашивающая. Как это: комбинезон летчика из горючего материала?

----------


## SergM

Да что там - какой-то "комбинезон лётчика". 
Вы лучше посмотрите что творит нынешняя власть с последним реликтовым лесом ближнего Подмосковья, окружа-в-шим (вместо окруж-а-ющего) аэропорты Шереметьево.
http://www.ecmo.ru/
 (Шереметьевско-Химкинский реликтовый заповедный лес) Это лес, бывший в царские времена строгим заповедником, в советские времена - не менее строгий заповедник Лесосазащитного пояса Москвы. Наконец, этот тот самый лес, который очень любили обыгрывать наши кинорежиссёры в фильмах про "возращающихся ностальгтрующих эмигрантов", например "Судьба резидента".
Но - *ВСЁ ПРОДАНО, всё схвачено, за всё проплачено* - первый указ был о ликвидации этого леса за подписью губернатора Подмосковья - Громова. Однако под давлением массовых протестов и акций, всеобщих писем (я сам не меньше трёх раз только на митинги ходил), Громов тогда этот указа отозвал. (Это когда банда молодчиков с бейсбольными битами искалечила и ввела в кому на полгода (хотели убить) глав. реда Химкинской газеты, бывшего офицера-десантника Михаила Бекетова за серию статей о подоплёке и финансов этого "Лесного дела"). Тогда истинав и прояснилась - нынешний указа о ликвидации-продаже  реликтового Химкинско-Шереметевского лесного заповедника подписал сам-Путин одновременно под бодряще-лживые их с президентом Медведевым разглагольствования "об экологии и защите окружающей среды". Под Московскую статистику последних лет - 10 000 покойников в месяц - из Москвы за переполненные кладбища.
Так что если идёте голосовать - то знайте - *ЗА ЧТО ВЫ ГОЛОСУЕТЕ*, если вдруг рука тянется к бюллетеню Единой России.
И не надо тещить себя лживыми отговорками, что "всё равно выбирать не из чего" ! Ибо это вам не поможет и вас не спасёт.Всегда есть из чего выбирать. Я уже давно, по совету православных организаций руководствуюсь лозунгом-девизом святого иудейского царя Давида (это того, что в молодости поверг Голиафа) - "враг моего врага - мой друг"! Который и сам царь Давид всю жизнь использовал, и Иисус Христос его подробней расшифровал. Так что всегда можно найти,за кого проголосовать кроме ныне правящих приятелей Чубайса и правящей олигархии.  Почаще надо всем гражданам России сейчас вспоминать, что памятник гражданам России Минину и Пожарском не просто так у Спасского входа в Кремль стоит!

----------


## SergM

http://www.gazeta.ru/comments/2010/0..._3340259.shtml
**************************************************  ***
20 марта в Калининграде должен был пройти третий митинг, организованный коалицией оппозиционных сил. Организаторы ожидали участия от 20 до 40 тысяч человек, а кое-где заявлялось и о 100 тысячах потенциальных участников. За неделю митинг был отменен, причем по инициативе только некоторых участников протестной коалиции. Произошло это после встречи с губернатором области Георгием Боосом. Последствием этого решения стала не только отмена митинга, но и развал сложившейся коалиции.

Вместо митинга власти решили устроить телевизионное шоу, названное «телемитингом», в котором на вопросы граждан будут отвечать Боос и другие чиновники. Не согласные с отменой митинга планируют выйти на «мандариновый флешмоб» на сельскохозяйственную ярмарку, которая будет проходить 20 марта возле Дома Советов в Калининграде.

Решение об отмене митинга, которое в основном приписывают лидеру «Справедливости» Дорошку, серьезно подорвало его политические позиции.

Дискуссия в основном свелась к выяснению вопроса, предатель ли Дорошок и за что или сколько он продался.

К тому же стало известно, что на Дорошка «надавили» и «подвесили»: у него «полмиллиона евро долгов, нарисованных таможенной службой, и почти четверо детей», пишет о соратнике учредитель местной газеты «Дворник» Арсений Махлов, также входивший в число организаторов митинга 20 марта и инициаторов его отмены.

Формальным поводом для отмены митинга послужило то, что местные власти отказались предоставить место для него в центральной части города и предложили территорию стадиона «Пионер», который, по мнению организаторов, не пригоден для проведения массовых мероприятий, поскольку не безопасен. Казалось бы, сразу должен был возникнуть вопрос, почему местные власти, находясь в здравом уме, предлагают гражданам идти в небезопасное место (им же потом нести ответственность, поскольку на согласованных митингах именно они должны обеспечить безопасность участников). И почему они не предлагают митингующим другого, более безопасного места, которых на территории Калининграда имеется достаточно? Почему они занимают на это же время доступные и удобные площади ярмарками, праздниками и выступлениями творческих коллективов? Но этот разумный вопрос организаторами митинга перед властями не ставится и тонет в волне гражданского удивления и презрения по поводу решения об отмене митинга.

Собственно, в этот момент и появляется другая причина отмены митинга, на которой я бы хотела остановиться. Я не поленилась и собрала всю прямую речь организаторов митинга по поводу главной причины его отмены. Итак, лидер организации «Справедливость» Константин Дорошок так объясняет это решение:

«Там должна была произойти «показательная порка». То есть группа провокаторов из различных спецслужб, еще откуда-то, они должны были начать драку с милицией, и дальше должен был вступить в действие ОМОН».

«Нам готовили мясорубку, причем главная задача власти была не в том, что бы лишь запугать или избить калининградцев, пришедших на митинг, а найти официальный повод для «уничтожения» руля калининградской оппозиции».

«Но в этом случае нельзя обманывать людей и говорить, что мы идем на мирный митинг, если мы будем знать, что там будет мясорубка. Просто я не могу взять на себя такой риск и такую ответственность, чтобы подставить калининградцев под эту мясорубку, которая планировалась».

Эту же версию излагает и другой организатор митинга Арсений Махлов:

«Я 13 лет работаю в журналистике, я умею получать и проверять информацию. Внутренне, для себя, я знаю на 100%, что прав. Проверился неоднократно, пообщавшись и с простыми офицерами, и с их командирами (многие из которых с огромным сочувствием относятся к митингующим). Были даны предельно жесткие команды Нургалиеву и Бортникову. В область приехали офицеры «Зубра», они проводили оценку боеспособности местных подразделений».

«Было принято решение наплевать на международные СМИ, и резонанс, и временный отток инвестиций. Федеральные каналы показывали бы бесконечно фотографии погибших и параллельно фотографии организаторов, поведших народ на беспорядки».

«По моим данным, в область уже прибыли из Москвы два отряда спецподразделения «Зубр» и водометы. И обещают к 20 марту прибыть еще 4 отряда ОМОНа. В таких условиях никто не возьмет на себя ответственность за кровь, которая польется, если произойдет нечто несанкционированное».

Прошу извинить меня за обильное цитирование, но без этого сложно полностью оценить происходящее. Сделаем короткое резюме главной причины отмены митинга 20 марта.

Организаторам митинга поступила достоверная, проверенная, из нескольких источников (в том числе силовых) информация, что на мирном и согласованном с властями митинге, на котором ответственность за безопасность несут сами власти, готовятся провокации. Провокации готовят федералы, руководят данной операцией офицеры федеральных МВД и ФСБ, при этом даны «жесткие команды Нургалиеву и Бортникову».

Группа провокаторов из различных спецслужб (переодетые «спецы») устраивают драку, и после этого дается команда ОМОНу «мочить граждан», устраивать «мясорубку» и «показательную порку», в рамках которой гибнет масса людей, льются реки крови, а случайно выжившие мирные граждане получают кто резиновую пулю, кто по ребрам дубинкой или струю водомета и «нюхают газ». Стадион «Пионер» превращается в Ходынку. Для операции по «пролитию крови» уже прибыли отряды неместного ОМОНа с водометами, проводящие свои учения на калининградском стадионе.

Ни один журналист не может заснять это побоище, потому что спецслужбы заранее задерживают всех журналистов, отнимая у них пленки и технику.

После этой «кровавой субботы» федеральное телевидение выходит с эмоциональными репортажами, показывая сепаратистские лозунги митинга и убитые горем семьи. Родственники показывают фотографии погибших, плачут и проклинают организаторов, поведших мирных граждан в «кровавую баню». Путин выступает по телевидению с обращением к нации и говорит о спекуляциях оппозиции на жизнях людей и о раскачивании лодки.

Дорошка и других организаторов митинга сажают в тюрьму, оппозиционная коалиция в Калининграде разваливается, и на много лет вперед у людей исчезает желание устраивать митинги, а также в них участвовать.
**************************************************  *******

----------


## Redav

> "--...Иосиф Виссарионович, мы тут в министерстве подумали, надо бы ввести систему высшего образования как в Америке - ну, там, бакалавриат, магистров... Чем мы хуже?"


_…
Англичане безошибочно летают на Берлин, Кельн и другие места, точно приходя к намеченным целям, независимо от состояния погоды и времени суток. Совершенно ясно, что кадры этой авиации хорошо подготовлены и натренированы.
…
На сегодня с каждым днем диктуется необходимость иметь такую авиацию, которая могла бы работать почти в любых условиях и точно прилетать на цели, которые ей указаны, независимо от метеорологических условий. Именно этот вопрос, по существу, и будет решать успех предстоящих военных операций в смысле дезорганизации глубоких тылов противника, его промышленности, транспорта, боепитания и т.д. и т.п., не говоря уже о возможности десантных операций. 

Имея некоторый опыт и навыки в этих вопросах, я мог бы взяться за организацию и организовать соединение в 100–150 самолетов, которое отвечало бы последним требованиям, предъявляемым авиации, и которое летало бы не хуже англичан или немцев и являлось бы базой для ВВС в смысле кадров и дальнейшего увеличения количества соединений.
…
Летчик Голованов. Место работы — Аэрофлот (эскадрилья особого назначения).
…
— Здравствуйте, — сказал Сталин с характерным грузинским акцентом, подходя ко мне и протягивая руку. — Мы видим, что вы действительно настоящий летчик, раз прилетели в такую погоду. Мы вот здесь, — он обвел присутствующих рукой, — ознакомились с вашей запиской, навели о вас справки, что вы за человек. Предложение ваше считаем заслуживающим внимания, а вас считаем подходящим человеком для его выполнения._
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/...nov_ae/04.html




> "--...Иосиф Виссарионович, есть предложение купить у НАТО вертолётоносец - посмотреть, изучить, вдруг нам такой нужен... Рынок же! Надо куплять лучшее!"


Хорошо. Покупайте “Лютцов”, только переименуйте тяжелый крейсер в "Петропавловск" 
http://www.shipandship.chat.ru/military/c031.htm
Как там в Швейцарии дела с силовой установкой для линкора «Советский Союз»? 




> "--...Иосиф Виссарионович, тут вот группа учёных на Западе придумала какие-то нанотрубки, много денег выделяют на исследования... Может и нам какую корпорацию создать под это дело? Есть один человек достойный, мог бы руководить... Авторитет!"


- Мы в ГКО рассмотрели Ваше предложение и приняли постановление № ГОКО-3683сс.
http://www.electronics.ru/issue/2003/4/10

_В одну из ночей зашел ко мне мой заместитель по связи и радионавигации Н. А. Байкузов и сказал, что меня хочет видеть Аксель Иванович Берг{67}, у которого есть много важных и интересных мыслей. Так как радионавигация и радиолокация были у нас в АДД, основными способами самолетовождения, я с готовностью встретился с Акселем Ивановичем. Был он в то время, если не ошибаюсь, инженер-контр-адмиралом. Беседовали мы долго. Вопросы, поставленные им, имели государственное значение. Радиолокационная промышленность тогда у нас почти отсутствовала. [111] Достаточно сказать, что боевые корабли английского флота имели на борту локаторы, в то время как у нас об этом было весьма туманное представление. Точно так же обстояли дела и в авиации. А двигаться вперед без радиолокационной аппаратуры было немыслимо. Аксель Иванович передал мне объемистый доклад, который он безрезультатно рассылал по всем инстанциям. Его соображения о развитии этой области промышленности были весьма важны. 

Я доложил о предложениях А. И. Берга Сталину, и в тот же день было принято решение о создании Совета по радиолокации при ГКО во главе с Г. М. Маленковым. А. И. Берг был назначен заместителем председателя этого Совета. Так решались важные для государства вопросы._
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/...nov_ae/09.html




> "--...Иосиф Виссарионович, тут вот какая досада приключилась... Милиция теряет бдительность, злоупотребляет... В центре столицы с мигалками ехали кутить, опять беременную сбили насмерть... Пожурить бы товарищей, премии лишить..."


_...Дело было так: прибыл летчик-истребитель в Кремль, в Верховный Совет, получать свою награду — Звезду Героя Советского Союза. Звезду он получил, отметил, конечно, с товарищами это событие и уже ночью шел в приподнятом настроении домой. Вдруг он услышал женский крик. Поспешив на помощь, летчик увидел девушку и возле нее мужчину. Заливаясь слезами, девушка объяснила, что к ней пристает неизвестный гражданин. Окончилось дело трагически: летчик застрелил неизвестного. 

Москва была на военном положении. Появился патруль, летчика задержали и доставили в комендатуру. Убитый оказался ответственным работником танковой промышленности. Дело было доложено Сталину. Разобравшись во всех деталях, Верховный Главнокомандующий спросил, что, по советским законам, можно сделать для летчика. Ему сказали: можно только взять его на поруки до суда. Сталин написал заявление в Президиум Верховного Совета с просьбой отдать летчика на поруки. Просьбу удовлетворили, летчика освободили, и ему было сказало, что его взял на поруки товарищ Сталин. Летчик вернулся в свою часть, геройски сражался и погиб в воздушном бою._
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/...nov_ae/09.html




> ...я себе представляю ответы, да-а-а...


Мне пришлось слышать, как один из присутствующих называл Верховного Главнокомандующего по имени и отчеству, подчеркивая тем самым свое стремление быть более близким к нему, нежели другие. Сталин ничего, конечно, не сказал по этому поводу, но свое явное недовольство весьма убедительно выразил жестом и мимикой. Документы, письма и другие деловые бумаги, направлявшиеся ему, как правило, имели короткий адрес: «ЦК ВКП(б). Товарищу Сталину».
http://militera.lib.ru/memo/russian/...nov_ae/09.html

 :Cool:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> http://www.gazeta.ru/comments/2010/0..._3340259.shtml
> **************************************************  ***
> 20 марта в Калининграде должен был пройти третий митинг, организованный коалицией оппозиционных сил. ...
> **************************************************  *******


**************************************************  ***
_Как вам описанная картина? Не отдает ли она легким идиотизмом?

Проблема ведь в том, что это всерьез обсуждается всей Калининградской областью. Всерьез обсуждается, что спецслужбы и ОМОН будут убивать людей на мирном митинге.

Я сейчас не буду останавливаться на вопросе о том, правда ли это все или нет. Я, разумеется, склоняюсь к тому, что это умелая разводка организаторов митинга со стороны властей. Но еще раз хочу привлечь ваше внимание к другому: на дворе 2010 год, и в России всерьез заявляется, что мирный и имевший все шансы на согласование митинг отменяется по причине того, что силовики будут специально и сознательно провоцировать, убивать и избивать его участников.

Называются даже фамилии ответственных за кровавое побоище — Бортников и Нургалиев, а они, как воду в рот набрали, не опровергают эти сведения! И ОМОН молчит, и ФСБ, и МВД. Как будто неудобно комментировать случайно ставшие достоянием общественности кровавые планы.

Может быть, в стране тихой сапой произошел силовой переворот, а мы не знаем?

И калининградская оппозиция, рассказывая о готовящихся ужасах, говорит об этом как о само собой разумеющемся: ну, да, будет кровь, будут провокации спецслужб, они будут убивать — эка невидаль!

Мы вот поэтому и митинг отменяем, что не хотим крови. А они-то — власти — хотят.

И все обсуждают — предатель Дорошок или нет? Выходить из оппозиционной коалиции или нет? И никто не обсуждает, что в качестве разумной и главной причины отмены митинга предложен сценарий убийства мирных граждан силовыми структурами.

Вам не кажется это странным?_
http://www.gazeta.ru/comments/2010/0..._3340259.shtml
**************************************************  ***
Действительно одни вопросы. Может организаторов и распространителей слухов надо докторам показать, проверить где это им головы так сильно напекло  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Redav

> ...Почаще надо всем гражданам России сейчас вспоминать, что памятник гражданам России Минину и Пожарском не просто так у Спасского входа в Кремль стоит!


Как знаток истории подскажите любителю истории. Они за оранжевую революцию и гражданскую войну были или все же за укрепление самодержавия путем изничтожения "знающих и желающих" усадить на российский трон "правильного радетеля" для великого блага России?
 :Wink:

----------


## ALI

Минин и Пожарский ничего уже не сделают,а вот Ивашов зато правду расскажет : http://kprf.ru/international/77609.html

----------


## Carrey

Что-то изменилось с тех пор?

----------


## Redav

> Минин и Пожарский ничего уже не сделают,а вот Ивашов зато правду расскажет : http://kprf.ru/international/77609.html


Главное они сделали. Порубали в капусту "радетелей за правильное развитие России"  :Cool: 

Ивашов в правдорубах это завлекательно. Он бы правду-матку резанул про занимательные периоды своей биографии на службе Родине, там ему не придется предполагать, гадать  :Smile:  Зато какие увлекательные параллели и перпендикуляры с днем сегодняшним бы нашлись.

Занимательно в коммунистической газете читать предположения председателя монархической организации «Союз русского народа» когда то ранее рьяно отстаивавшего идеалы светлого завтра на партсобраниях КПСС  :Biggrin:

----------


## Redav

> Что-то изменилось с тех пор?


http://government.ru/gov/priorities/10/
осторожно, мого букв, цифр... думать дано, сравнивать  :Cool:

----------


## Carrey

_...Провёл, посетил, заявил, наградил..._ Результаты где, кроме тотального "Миру-мир!"? Давеча, вот, объявили, что ни БМД-4, ни Спрут, ни БМПТ не нужны (http://www.vif2ne.ru/nvk/forum/0/co/1992976.htm). Сегодня в программе дня - договор по СНВ - боевые блоки у России наполовину отнимают.

По-моему, либо военная доктрина со всеми вытекающими (образ врага, развитие ВПК, раскулачивание либерастни, очереди за колбасой и т.д.) - либо то, что сейчас (миру-мир, оптимизация, новый облик, закупка и изучение зарубежных образцов (а по факту - накачивание ИХНИХ мускулов НАШИМИ налогами) заради "поиграться" и т.д.) - но тогда для чего Доктрина?!

Посмотрите вот эти 3 коротких фильма:
http://narod.ru/disk/19442671000/Transmash.mp4.html
http://narod.ru/disk/19442765000/Lunokhod.mp4.html
http://narod.ru/disk/19442902000/Marsokhod.mov.html

Сейчас, в настоящее время, кто-либо на территории экс-СССР мог бы создать что-либо эдакое? Смотрю ТВ-залипухи от "Роскосмоса" (3Д-анимация, скомунизженная у "Дискавери" и BBC (не всегда даже логотипы замазывают) + тупые демагогические разглагольствования типа сообщений новостного агенства ОБС на фоне пустых цехов, для приличия укомплектованных "наукообразным" оборудованием (китайские тестеры-вольтметры, осциллограф, китайские же электронные бытовые весы и т.д.) + стажёры, сомнабулически стряхивающие пыль с обнаруженных на складах уцелевших комплектующих и узлов советской космической промышленности... позор!) и плачу. Хотя, если "миру-мир"... Может, так оно всё и должно быть. Мобыть, и не нужен нам никакой ВПК. Качаем нефть - продаём - покупаем технику и обслуживание у НАТО - ... А народ пусть посильно "бизнесом" занимается.

Наболело за ВПК, извините.

----------


## Redav

> _...Провёл, посетил, заявил, наградил..._ Результаты где, кроме тотального "Миру-мир!"?


Читайте, а не придумкивайте.  :Biggrin:  там и про выделение денег и есть примеры как заводы от "нулевой" загруженности дошли до загруженности на несколько лет вперед... Много чего есть, только читать надо внимательно и думать... и про популисткие лозунги типа вашего "миру - мир" нет ни чего 




> Давеча, вот, объявили, что ни ... Сегодня в программе дня - договор по СНВ - боевые блоки у России наполовину отнимают.


Демонстрируете демагогия в лучшем виде. Вариант беспоигрышный. Примут на вооружение можно "скорбеть", что "не правильная техника". Не принимают - "бяки" не вооружаются "офигительной" техникой.
Отнимают?  :Eek:  Хороша видать трава...




> Посмотрите вот эти 3 коротких фильма:


И зачем кому-то тратить трафик на эту ... "ниочёмку"?




> Сейчас, в настоящее время, кто-либо на территории экс-СССР мог бы создать что-либо эдакое?


Что "эдакое" готовы оплатить из своего кошелька?




> Смотрю ТВ-залипухи от "Роскосмоса" (3Д-анимация, скомунизженная у "Дискавери" и BBC (не всегда даже логотипы замазывают) + тупые демагогические разглагольствования типа ...


Тогда порадуйте амерскими залипухами и демагогие про их "крутые яйца" летающие на наших двигателях... теперь вот шатлы гикнулись, бюджет трещит по швам, но зато "все хорошо прекрасная маркиза"...  :Biggrin: 




> Наболело за ВПК, извините.


Как знакомо. Выливание дерьмеца под скорбные заявления о страданиях за ВПК, без упоминания что и как в нем меняется. То ли дело ранее... кредитов нахапали, производство в коме, работы фуй, зато красявых лозунгов про светлое дерьмократическое завтра аж через край и все это под офигительное обещание лечь на рельсы. Не лег, долги не отдал, а свора отлученная от кормушки теперь поскуливая и рыча лезет назад, а ее не пускают... обидно млять  :Cool:

----------


## ALI

> _...Провёл, посетил, заявил, наградил..._ Результаты где, кроме тотального "Миру-мир!"? ...Сегодня в программе дня - договор по СНВ - боевые блоки у России наполовину отнимают...
> Наболело за ВПК, извините.


  Перегрузка,тьфу,перестройк  а-2.Ну ракеты порежут(армию из Европы выводить не надо,и так то что осталось -странам оси(NATO) не противник).Экономика не самостоятельна давно.Верным курсом движение.В какое же светлое завтра?Есть варианты ответа?

----------


## Redav

> Перегрузка,тьфу,перестройк  а-2.Ну ракеты порежут(армию из Европы выводить не надо,и так то что осталось -странам оси(NATO) не противник)...


огласите весь договор ... ПЛИЗ

----------


## Carrey

> Демонстрируете демагогия в лучшем виде. Вариант беспоигрышный. Примут на вооружение можно "скорбеть", что "не правильная техника". Не принимают - "бяки" не вооружаются "офигительной" техникой.


Ну, во-первых, я ещё ни разу не скорбел по поводу принятой на вооружение техники. Во-вторых, "Спрут" и БМД-4 - далеко не самые худшие образцы современного вооружения. Вы полагаете, пусть десантура и дальше на консервных банках ездит, а на сэкономленные средства лучше приобрести игрушки у НАТО/США/Израиля?




> Отнимают?  Хороша видать трава...


Проходила информация про ограничение по кол-ву. Отнимают - в смысле "ликвидируют", а не в смысле - "забирают себе".




> И зачем кому-то тратить трафик на эту ... "ниочёмку"?


Отрицание неудобных аргументов? Всё, что не подходит под наше видение мира - нах?




> Что "эдакое" готовы оплатить из своего кошелька?


Я? Перееду в Россию - оплачу, будьте уверены. Дело-то в чём - та-же "марсианская программа" - не финансируется ли из налогов? Так вот, они (разработчики) по-моему бабло пилят, а предъявляют те же Трансмашевские наработки 20-летней давности. Такое складывается впечатление.




> Тогда порадуйте амерскими залипухами и демагогие про их "крутые яйца" летающие на наших двигателях...


Да при чём тут это... www.spacevideo.ru смотрели? Посмотрите, может быть поймёте, что показ реальных выполненных результатов (фильмы СТАРТОВЫЙ КОМПЛЕКС РАКЕТЫ Н1-Л3, АВТОМАТИЗИРОВАННЫЙ НАЗЕМНЫЙ КОМПЛЕКС КОСМИЧЕСКОЙ РАКЕТЫ “ЗЕНИТ” или СИСТЕМА УПРАВЛЕНИЯ "БУРАНА") по сути несколько отличается от мною выше описанного монтажа ни о чём. То есть: смотрю старые фильмы-отчёты - и понимаю, что стоял за колбасой не зря, было за что; смотрю нынешний роскосмос (и отчёты по приоритетам) - и не понимаю, на ЧТО ИМЕННО уходит СТОЛЬКО денег.




> Как знакомо. Выливание дерьмеца под скорбные заявления о страданиях за ВПК, без упоминания что и как в нем меняется.


Ну что Вы, к дерьмецу мы ещё перейдём. А что меняется, кстати? По сравнению, скажем, с 1970-м годом? По сравнению с предыдущим периодом развития - тут мне понятно, каждое следующее правление лучше предыдущего, во многом за счёт борьбы именно с предшественником. А вот если глобально смотреть? К чему идём?




> То ли дело ранее... кредитов нахапали, производство в коме, работы фуй, зато красявых лозунгов про светлое дерьмократическое завтра аж через край и все это под офигительное обещание лечь на рельсы. Не лег, долги не отдал, а свора отлученная от кормушки теперь поскуливая и рыча лезет назад, а ее не пускают... обидно млять


Вы меня с кем-то попутали. Тем не менее, в этой части я с Вами полностью согласен.

----------


## alexvolf

> Экономика не самостоятельна давно.Верным курсом движение.В какое же светлое завтра?Есть варианты ответа?


ALI,уважаемый
Обьясните,если не затруднит выделенное в Вашем посте "Экономика не самостоятельная давно..." 
Далее несколько слов о "движении верным курсом". Вы случайно не знаете куда? К примеру лично я не знаю.От социализма ушли ,но какую 
политическую формацию собираемся строить возможно известно только двум людям...Если ранее, с 1917г., страна была рабоче-крестьянской (98,9%) то сейчас возможно статус просто буржуазно-словестную республики (демократия на словах не более) с партией  ЕР
во главе. Как там на счет "СВЕТЛОГО БУДУЮЩЕГО" для простого народа ?
Опять стало быть "чего изволите вашвысокоблагородие"...

----------


## Carrey

На мой неискушённый взгляд, сначала будет либерастия (максимальное способствование и вспомоществование переходу всех возможных ресурсов под полный контроль того-кого-надо + усиление репрессивных механизмов для охраны этих-самых от населения), потом вывоз/торговля/аренда ресурсов до полного их исчерпания либо прихода в негодность незаменимых-ремонтнонепригодных "черпалок". Даст б-г (сговорчивость), обойдётся без оккупации и без внешнего управления.

----------


## alexvolf

> На мой неискушённый взгляд, сначала будет либерастия (максимальное способствование и вспомоществование переходу всех возможных ресурсов под полный контроль того-кого-надо + усиление репрессивных механизмов для охраны этих-самых от населения), потом вывоз/торговля/аренда ресурсов до полного их исчерпания либо прихода в негодность незаменимых-ремонтнонепригодных "черпалок". Даст б-г (сговорчивость), обойдётся без оккупации и без внешнего управления.


Carrey
С Вашим умозаключением вполне можно согласится,добавив...
Оккупация будет заменена на миграцию иноверных народов (вполне возможно из Африки и Азии),а внешнее управление перейдет к мировому правительству в условиях всепланетной глобализации...

----------


## Redav

> Ну, во-первых, я ещё ни разу не скорбел по поводу принятой на вооружение техники. Во-вторых, "Спрут" и БМД-4 - далеко не самые худшие образцы современного вооружения. Вы полагаете, пусть десантура и дальше на консервных банках ездит,


Во-первых для скорбления принятой на вооружение "неправильной техники" на форумах правдорубов хватает. Вы же только за ВПК переживаете.

Во-вторых, принципиально в чем различие между БМД-1 и БМД-4 по указанной вами "консервности"?




> ...а на сэкономленные средства лучше приобрести игрушки у НАТО/США/Израиля?


и какие же игрушки мы купили у вышеперечисленных, зачем, для чего, почему? 




> Проходила информация про ограничение по кол-ву. Отнимают - в смысле "ликвидируют", а не в смысле - "забирают себе".


А проходит информация, что США тоже приобритают такие же ограничения?




> Отрицание неудобных аргументов? Всё, что не подходит под наше видение мира - нах?


Нет. Могу с такой же "непосредственностью" накидать кучу ссылок и всплакнуть, что вот раньше было славно... не доволен государством, то вместе с семьей и всей родней, как вражина народа поезжай по "турпутевке" на полтора десятка годков. 
о чем это я, та вобщем-то как и вы не о чем.




> Я? Перееду в Россию - оплачу, будьте уверены.


Приезжайте, оплачивайте, а мы посмотрим на итог...




> Дело-то в чём - та-же "марсианская программа" - не финансируется ли из налогов? Так вот, они (разработчики) по-моему бабло пилят, а предъявляют те же Трансмашевские наработки 20-летней давности. Такое складывается впечатление.


Ого, имеется, финансируется... Неужели так обязательно похерить весь предыдущий опыт и все с нуля построить? Какая мелочь, забабахать новый Тюратам и создать новые двигатели, ракеты, комплексы и шоб они не были похожи на ни на что ранее не производившееся в СССР или за бугром...  :Biggrin: 




> www.spacevideo.ru смотрели?


нафиг... регистрируйся, спам получай... Не хочу.




> Посмотрите, может быть поймёте, ... То есть: смотрю старые фильмы-отчёты - и понимаю, что стоял за колбасой не зря, было за что; смотрю нынешний роскосмос (и отчёты по приоритетам) - и не понимаю, на ЧТО ИМЕННО уходит СТОЛЬКО денег.


И что эти фильмы во всех кинотеатрах казали или вам не терпится прямо сейчас узнать все тайны? так в соседней теме Поповкина уже в разглашении каких-то тайн хотят обвинить. Вы уж с alexvolf согласуйте чего можно, а чего нельзя... рассказывать.  :Redface: 
СКОЛЬКО?




> Ну что Вы, к дерьмецу мы ещё перейдём. А что меняется, кстати? По сравнению, скажем, с 1970-м годом? По сравнению с предыдущим периодом развития - тут мне понятно, каждое следующее правление лучше предыдущего, во многом за счёт борьбы именно с предшественником. А вот если глобально смотреть? К чему идём?


Какие простые, красивые, обтекаемые вопросы. Эдак "коротенько века два" можно рассказывать как менялся мир и страна... А попробуйте сами на свои вопросы ответить, но по сравнению 1242 годом.

----------


## Redav

> Carrey
> Оккупация будет заменена на миграцию иноверных народов (вполне возможно из Африки и Азии),а внешнее управление перейдет к мировому правительству в условиях всепланетной глобализации...


Бедная Великобритания, Германия и Франция... как же их "кинули"... т.е. оккупировали... про США и заикаться не стоит, с самых первых дней негры бедную страну оккупируют... Вона до чего докатились своего парня поставили для угнетения и сразу ему премию за мир во всем мире дали...  :Biggrin:

----------


## alexvolf

> Бедная Великобритания, Германия и Франция... как же их "кинули"... т.е. оккупировали... про США и заикаться не стоит, с самых первых дней негры бедную страну оккупируют... Вона до чего докатились своего парня поставили для угнетения и сразу ему премию за мир во всем мире дали...


Redav
Не стоит переворачивать все с ног на голову,тем более называть афро-американцев-"НЕГРАМИ".Как известно они чутко реагируют на это являясь гражданами государства с самой развитой экономикой в мире.Если говорить о "Своем" парне (забыл откель его папашка родом?) то элита США сняла этим самым давно копившуюся социальную напряженность  вышеупомянутых слоев населения (или Вы и впрям наивно верите в сказку о демократических ценностях ...) :Biggrin:

----------


## Carrey

Аккуратнее при цитировании, вторая строка - лишняя.
По предыдущему:

БМД-1 от БМД-4 по защите экипажа отличается... как бы попроще сказать... существенно. А уж как по огневой мощи отличается "Спрут" от ПТ-76...

Из "нового" опыта в репортажах "Роскосмоса" я не увидел НИЧЕГО. А Вы?

Про тайны - понятно (хотя, вот, Т-50 - показали практически сразу). Но зачем народ держать за быдло? Зачем впаривать не свои 3D-картинки? Что, нет 100$ заплатить какому-нибудь местному студенту, чтобы он нарисовал? Или нет даже ВИДЕНИЯ, не могут даже придумать, ЧТО нарисовать?

Про итоги... Вот у меня один знакомый латыш в качестве хобби строит вполне себе летающие хуверы с птичьей ЭПР (4 винта, управление микроконтроллерное, полезная нагрузка - оптика). Помогаю, чем могу. К счастью, наши военные пока особо не интересуются, на них совсем другие ребята работают (про полутораметровую тактическую "Ворону" наверняка знаете).

----------


## ALI

> ALI,уважаемый
> Обьясните,если не затруднит выделенное в Вашем посте "Экономика не самостоятельная давно..." 
> Далее несколько слов о "движении верным курсом". Вы случайно не знаете куда? К примеру лично я не знаю.От социализма ушли ,но какую 
> политическую формацию собираемся строить возможно известно только двум людям...Если ранее, с 1917г., страна была рабоче-крестьянской (98,9%) то сейчас возможно статус просто буржуазно-словестную республики (демократия на словах не более) с партией  ЕР
> во главе. Как там на счет "СВЕТЛОГО БУДУЮЩЕГО" для простого народа ?
> Опять стало быть "чего изволите вашвысокоблагородие"...


alexvolf,уважаемый 
"Экономика не самостоятельна давно."- имелось ввиду то,что  Российских компаний принимающих решения самостоятельно ,без участия граждан других стран видимо не существует."Верным курсом движение.В какое же светлое завтра?"-сказано с некой  долей сарказма))Долговременных и жизнеспособных планов позитивного для населения РФ развития (на 5-10-20)лет видимо не существует.Планы долговременные и жизнеспособные ,позитивные  для населения КНР на ближайшие лет 30-50 существуют у правительства ,соответственно КНР.Что заметно при сравнении данных за предыдущие 20 лет.Коррупция в Китае имеет более длительную историю ,чем в России.А "Варяга" аж с Чёрного моря притащили,когда учиться задумали))

----------


## alexvolf

ALI
Спасибо,что дали развернутый ответ.Вполне согласен с Вашим мнением..

----------


## Redav

> Аккуратнее при цитировании, вторая строка - лишняя.


Это ваше мнение, а мне было приятно процитировать Ваше предположение, которое в вопросительной форме пытались приписать мне  :Wink: 





> БМД-1 от БМД-4 по защите экипажа отличается... как бы попроще сказать... существенно.


_На не надо жалеть..._(с)
Не стесняйтесь, давайте цифры и пойдем дальше  :Rolleyes: 
Можно здесь посмотреть "многообразие" мнений про всякие заморочки
http://desantura.ru/forums/index.php?showtopic=3172




> Из "нового" опыта в репортажах "Роскосмоса" я не увидел НИЧЕГО. А Вы?


даже не смотрел... вам принципиально надо, что бы они снимали и все показывали, а ограничений на такое творчество нет?




> Про тайны - понятно (хотя, вот, Т-50 - показали практически сразу). Но зачем народ держать за быдло? Зачем впаривать не свои 3D-картинки? Что, нет 100$ заплатить какому-нибудь местному студенту, чтобы он нарисовал? Или нет даже ВИДЕНИЯ, не могут даже придумать, ЧТО нарисовать?


Они не имеют право без нашего с вами благословения, что можно, а что нельзя показывать... Эх такой бы подход с телепередачами... ух развернулся бы...  :Biggrin: 




> Вот у меня один знакомый латыш в качестве хобби строит вполне себе летающие хуверы с птичьей ЭПР (4 винта, управление микроконтроллерное, полезная нагрузка - оптика). ...


Дык нужны другие отвечающие конкретным требованиям, с конкретной начинкой, а "вполне летающие" пусть ваш знакомый делает для себя.

----------


## Redav

> ...а вот Ивашов зато правду расскажет : http://kprf.ru/international/77609.html


теперь от предположизмов Ивашова можно перейти к реальности и сравнить новый договор с СНВ-1
http://news.kremlin.ru/ref_notes/512
http://news.kremlin.ru/media/events/...c8b2e65fc5.pdf

----------


## Carrey

Снова о звезде... Дочитал Новые технологии борьбы с российской государственностью, поглядел фотографии, и сдаётся мне, что Министерство Обороны РФ, как первая из двух оставшихся (вторая - МИД по дипломатическому направлению) фильтрационных институций, парирующая целенаправленную трансляцию деструктурирующих государственность РФ элементов по оборонному направлению, подвергается следующим стратигемам разрушения несилового фундамента российской государственности:

Фактор цивилизационной идентичности - дезавуируется история России, формируется негативный образ российской цивилизационной идентичности.
Фактор идейно-духовного состояния общества - целенаправленно дезавуируются высокие идеалы.
Фактор традиции - разрушение традиций ведет к деструкции преемственности поколений и потому гибельно для любого социума. Одним из механизмов этого разрушения является дезавуирование национального исторического прошлого. Формируются стереотипы преднамеренной негативизации отдельных периодов российской истории.Искусственно разжигаются межпоколенческие ценностные антагонизмы. Катализируется эрозия сохранившихся традиций и традиционных институтов. Посредством свободной трансляции через СМИ осуществляется активное внедрение нетрадиционных для России ценностей. Через внедрение в массовое сознание концепта общечеловеческих ценностей дезавуируются специфические ценностные черты российской цивилизации. На фоне дезавуирования цивилизационно-ценностных накоплений России проводится идеализация образа Запада. Формируются западноцентристские ценностные ориентиры.
Фактор этики - проводится выхолащивание героических образов отечественной истории и национальной культуры. Игнорируется необходимость наличия в сознании народа образа положительного героя. Катализируется деструктивная по отношению к государственности инверсия социальных статусов в направлении нетрудовых идентификаторов. Релятивизации подвергается ценностный ориентир служения государству. Через призму этой релятивности происходит дезавуирование армии. Раскручивается жупел армейской «дедовщины». Посредством латентной пропаганды у молодежи формируется стремление избежать службы в рядах Вооруженных Сил.
Фактор психологического тонуса российского населения - прямым путем психологической дезориентации является разрушение традиционных координат смысла жизни. Посредством запуска механизма перманентных социальных потрясений у народа формируется чувство неуверенности в завтрашнем дне, что вызывает рост психологической дискомфортности. Достигается состояние повышенной стрессорности российского населения. Результатом целенаправленного информационного поражения является психическая деструкция личности.
Языковой фактор - осуществляется системная редукция лингвистической структуры самого русского языка. Проводится широкое засорение его неоязом. Как средство отрыва от национальной почвы и подрыва цивилизационной идентичности выступает экспансия англоязычия. Поддерживается тренд снижения статусности русского языка в системе международных коммуникаций.
Фактор устойчивости социальных связей и национальной семиосферы - дезавуируются исторически сложившиеся национальные символы. Формируется ситуация семиотического вакуума.
Фактор культуры - осуществляется системная суррогатизация традиционных для России культурных образцов и норм. Акцентированно дезавуируются национальные традиции русской культуры. На замену им осуществляется внедрение англоязычных и голливудских стереотипов и образцов.
Фактор пропаганды - при фактическом отказе государства от осуществления пропагандистских функций реализуются технологии антироссийской пропаганды. Государственническая пропаганда подменяется политическим пиаром, политтехнологиями, апологетикой деятельности определенных партийных структур и лидеров.

Такие вот пироги. Причём, это только по поводу символики на военной технике.

----------


## alexvolf

> Снова о звезде... Дочитал Новые технологии борьбы с российской государственностью, 
> Фактор пропаганды - при фактическом отказе государства от осуществления пропагандистских функций реализуются технологии антироссийской пропаганды. Государственническая пропаганда подменяется политическим пиаром, политтехнологиями, апологетикой деятельности определенных партийных структур и лидеров.
> 
> Такие вот пироги. Причём, это только по поводу символики на военной технике.


 Уважаемый Carrey
 Что поделать-Новое политическое мышление! Отсюда и "такие вот пироги".... 
 Вышеизложенное умозаключенние собственные мисли или компиляция из
прочитанной книги?

----------


## ALI

> Снова о звезде... Дочитал Новые технологии борьбы с российской государственностью, поглядел фотографии, и сдаётся мне, что Министерство Обороны РФ, как первая из двух оставшихся (вторая - МИД по дипломатическому направлению) фильтрационных институций, парирующая целенаправленную трансляцию деструктурирующих государственность РФ элементов по оборонному направлению, подвергается следующим стратигемам разрушения несилового фундамента российской государственности...


 Новости сколковского иннограда : http://www.nanonewsnet.ru/news/2010/...oveta-skolkovo    Персональный состав совета, в который войдут как российские, так и иностранные учёные, будет определяться Алферовым, Корнбергом и Вексельбергом.

Напомним, что подрядчиком проекта выбрана госкорпорация «Роснано», а реализацию в целом координирует предприниматель Виктор Вексельберг.

В настоящее время продолжается подбор кандидата на должность иностранного сопредседателя сколковского иннограда. Не исключено, что иностранным партнером Вексельберга может стать американский инвестор Эстер Дайсон, глава EDventure Holdings. Дайсон уже входит в рабочую группу проекта.

Она известна как инвестор и специалист по Восточной Европе, входит в советы директоров многих компаний, в том числе российских «Яндекса» и IBS Group, специализируется на инвестициях в медицинские и космические технологии, проекты в области генетики. Портфель ее компании включает доли фирмах Space Adventures, Zero-G Corporation, XCOR Aerospace, Constellation Services International, Coastal Technologies Group, Dopplr.com, Airship Ventures и Icon Aircraft.

----------


## Carrey

Приветствую!



> Новое политическое мышление


Что-то мне эта фраза напомнила... Особенно, если в последнем слове ударение делать на "Ы". Не дай бог, конечно. Уж лучше бы перестройка проводилась в странах, противостоящих России/СССР, чем снова у нас.




> Вышеизложенное умозаключенние собственные мисли или компиляция из
> прочитанной книги?


"Компиляция" из заключительной части книги, вся квинтэссенция изложена, начиная со стр.383 вплоть до обобщающей таблицы Приложения.
Эта книга окончательно подтвердила и внятно сформулировала всё то, о чём я раньше лишь догадывался и безуспешно спорил до хрипоты с апологетами антисоветской/антироссийской идеологии. Теперь спорить стало значительно легче, и аргументы значительно весомее.
Собственные мысли, даже в курилке, не привожу по соображениям этического свойства - вдруг нас и женщины читают...

Кстати, в тему - вчера по "йеху масквы" краем уха слышал, что суворовцев таки сняли с Парада, всё-таки добили... http://svpressa.ru/issue/news.php?id=4424

----------


## alexvolf

> Приветствую!
> 
> Кстати, в тему - вчера по "йеху масквы" краем уха слышал, что суворовцев таки сняли с Парада, всё-таки добили... http://svpressa.ru/issue/news.php?id=4424




 Сердюков,пожалуй у любого отобьет охоту Родине служить,а не только у
пацанов-сувроровцев и нахимовцев ...
Как он там -непрофиль МО-говорит.А что по его мнению профиль у пацанов-корнеты,вместе с юнкерами? Разные балетные ПА на паркете с барышнями выписывать...Однако, Интересно пацанов из деревень берут в корнеты или только дитишек толстосуммных папаш и мамаш?

----------


## Carrey

Приветствую думающее сообщество и предлагаю запись вчерашней беседы с тремя футурологами на "Голосе России", стенограмма здесь:
http://rus.ruvr.ru/2010/06/08/9309726.html

*Будущее России и мира: "предсказания" ученых*

Степан Степанович Сулакшин, генеральный директор Центра проблемного анализа и государственно-управленческого проектирования при отделении общественных наук РАН, доктор физико-математических наук, доктор политических наук 
Вардан Эрнестович Багдасарян, профессор, заведующий кафедрой Российского государственного университета туризма и сервиса, доктор исторических наук 
Георгий Геннадьевич Малинецкий, вице-президент Нанотехнического общества России, доктор физико-математических наук, заместитель директора по научной работе Института прикладной математики имени Кельдыша РАН

http://rus.ruvr.ru/data/2010/06/08/1...Ekspertiza.MP3
http://narod.ru/disk/21647400000/Rad...00243.mp3.html

(можно сравнить то, что я записал с эфира, с тем, что у них на сайте, мобыть вырезали чего...  хотя, как понимаю, у нас на Латвию ретрансляция и так не прямая, передача шла с полуночи (по московскому), а во сколько идёт у вас в России?)

Побольше бы таких передач, и поменьше троллинга со стороны ведущих, кавычек и неприятия ещё пытающихся думать вообще!

----------


## Carrey

http://www.interfax.ru/society/news.asp?id=140190

----------------------------------------------------------
07 июня 2010 года 14:32

*В Госдуму внесен законопроект, дающий право призывникам не идти в армию, заплатив за это миллион рублей*

Москва. 7 июня. INTERFAX.RU – Проект поправок к закону "О воинской обязанности и военной службе", предлагающий ввести официальный откуп от службы в армии, внесен в Госдуму депутатами от ЛДПР Максимом Рохмистровым, Юрием Коганом, Юрием Напсо и рядом других парламентариев.

Авторы законопроекта предлагают ввести в Российской Федерации практику, достаточно распространенную в ряде цивилизованных стран меру, когда вместо призыва гражданин вносит на счет министерства обороны определенные денежные средства, которые затем используются на оборонные (военные) нужды соответствующего государства. 

Законопроект предлагает ввести право граждан на освобождение от военной службы по призыву в случае, если они внесут на специальный счет Минобороны РФ 1 млн рублей.
----------------------------------------------------------

О как! Нашего Владимира Владимировича (Назара, ага) читают, как минимум, в офисе ЛДПР! 8)))

----------


## alexvolf

> http://www.interfax.ru/society/news.asp?id=140190
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 07 июня 2010 года 14:32
> 
> *В Госдуму внесен законопроект, дающий право призывникам не идти в армию, заплатив за это миллион рублей*


 Дополню.Предлагаемый законопроект предусматривает еще и рассрочку выплат
на 10 лет.О как!
 Ну а далее так, призыв- одни деревенские пацаны и пэтэушники. Воистину получим статус рабоче-крестьянской армии по защите Отечества и ...

----------


## Carrey

Ну да, вчерась по "йеху масквы" тоже бормотали в том плане, что предложение хорошее, однако несвоевременное; мол, в существующих реалиях, неосуществимое:

http://www.echo.msk.ru/programs/personalno/685880-echo/

_О. ЖУРАВЛЕВА – Миллион рублей было предложено. Студент нам пишет, что в Киргизии это удовольствие стоит 300 долларов плюс месячное обучение в армейском центре, а в Грузии ежегодная отсрочка стоит 100 долларов. Студента волнует даже не сам откуп, а суммы потрясающие. На самом деле действительно на этот миллион можно прекрасных нанять контрактников. Богатырского роста, с гвардейскими усами. 

М. БАРЩЕВСКИЙ - Законопроект с моей точки зрения дурацкий в сегодняшних условиях, то, как он сформулирован. 

О. ЖУРАВЛЕВА – Так взятки все равно платим. 

М. БАРЩЕВСКИЙ - Я говорю с моей точки зрения дурацкий. Легализация взяток не есть борьба с коррупцией. Единственное надо принять политическое решение о том, какую армию мы хотим. Контрактную или призывную. Я сторонник контрактной армии, с моей точки зрения государство и общество должно понимать, что контрактная армия это очень дорогое удовольствие. Если общество к этому готово, значит надо переходить на контрактную армию. Если общество не готово, то это конституционная обязанность для всех одинаково в армии служить. Делать призывную армию только из бедных, чтобы богатые могли откупаться, это практически создание революционной ситуации в стране. В одно касание. 

О. ЖУРАВЛЕВА – Мы же уже проходили это, продавали свой призыв, потому что уходили на 25 лет, самого беззащитного отправляли из деревни. 

М. БАРЩЕВСКИЙ - Все это было, поэтому я сказал слово: в сегодняшних условиях._

Короче говоря, либерасты очканули - революции, вишь, забоялись. Жаль, но законопроект, видимо, не пройдёт.

----------


## Nazar

Видимо читают :Biggrin: 
Только я считаю, что деньги уплаченные одним человеком за откос от своего долга, должны автоматом переходить на банковский счет того, кто от выполнения этого долга не уклоняется, миную такого посредника как МО.

То что несет этот балабол Борщевский ( он мне еще по Что? Где? Когда? не нравился ), это чушь. 
Срочная армия у нас состоит на 90% из людей принадлежащих к классу ниже среднего, уже очень давно, попадались, в том числе и мне, солдаты и матросы из очень обеспеченных семей, но основная их масса, шла в Армию и на Флот, благодаря своему воспитанию и убеждениям, никто из них, свою дальнейшую жизнь, с Армией не связывал, но отслужить в ней положенный срок, считали чем-то обязательным и необходимым. Правда вот людей таких с каждым годом становится все меньше и меньше.

----------


## alexvolf

> Видимо читают
> Только я считаю, что деньги уплаченные одним человеком за откос от своего долга, должны автоматом переходить на банковский счет того, кто от выполнения этого долга не уклоняется, миную такого посредника как МО.



 Владимир.
Не только читают и контролируют, но еще и сноски дают :Redface: 
Кстати сноска на наш сайт есть даже в титульном листе на официальном сайте военной Прокуратуры...

----------


## Carrey

Надеюсь, до прямого цитирования сообщений с этого форума в постановлениях (тем более - прокуратуры) не дойдёт. 8)

----------


## CINN

Интересный законопроект...
Нужно существенное дополнение: хочешь откосить- плати лям и гуляй, но после этого НИКОГДА не сможешь поступить в гос. учреждения(управленцем, милиционером, пожарным и т.п.).

----------


## FLOGGER

Думаю, что этот "законопроект" простая чушь, как и многие законы, принимаемые ГД.  Известно, что есть  законы, которые способствуют коррупции.  Например, увеличение штрафов за нарушение ПДД. Ясно любому дураку, что нарушитель и гаишник все равно "разойдутся миром", только сумма, осевшая в кармане гаишника, будет больше, вот и все. То же самое, мне кажется, будет и здесь: отбашляют кому надо, как и раньше, только уже дороже.
 Ну, а насчет вот этого:"после этого НИКОГДА не сможешь поступить в гос. учреждения(управленцем, милиционером, пожарным и т.п.)."  хочу узнатть, на каком основании Вы собираетесь лишить человека гражданских прав?

----------


## Nazar

> Не только читают и контролируют, но еще и сноски дают
> Кстати сноска на наш сайт есть даже в титульном листе на официальном сайте военной Прокуратуры...


Это я в принципе в курсе, уже сталкивался. Тем более по существующему законодательству, наш сайт, учитывая посещения, можно к официальным СМИ приравнять, но это на хрен не нужно никому.
Кстати ссылку на нас на http://genproc.gov.ru/news/genproc/ не нашел.

----------


## alexvolf

Всех форумчан с праздником -ДНЕМ РОССИИ !

 Владимир,смотрите http://www.voennoepravo.ru  сноски идут на основной новостной странице.

----------


## Nazar

> Владимир,смотрите http://www.voennoepravo.ru  сноски идут на основной новостной странице.


Все равно не нашел, но ни к сайту Генеральной прокуратуры, ни к сайту Военной прокуратуры  http://gvp.gov.ru/, приведенный Вами сайт, не имеет никакого отношения.

Вы уж больше так не пугайте :Wink:

----------


## alexvolf

> к сайту Военной прокуратуры  http://gvp.gov.ru/, приведенный Вами сайт, не имеет никакого отношения.
> 
> Вы уж больше так не пугайте


 Вообще пугать никого не собирался,однако при очередном посещении
 указанного сайта увидел на новостной странице (не помню уже какой был материал) сноску с таким названием "Самолеты и люди" Сайт Дмитрия Срибного-нажав на гиперссылку очутился на сайте airforce. 
Насчет того,что указанный мною сайт не имеет никакого отношения к ВП, это Вы погорячились -некоторые люди там серьезно в теме-проверено.

----------


## CINN

> Ну, а насчет вот этого:"после этого НИКОГДА не сможешь поступить в гос. учреждения(управленцем, милиционером, пожарным и т.п.)."  хочу узнатть, на каком основании Вы собираетесь лишить человека гражданских прав?


Долг гражданина- защищать страну от врага. В мирное время- служить в армии. Если гражданин откупается деньгами от своих обязанностей- гражданин ли он?  :Rolleyes: 
Т.е. воспользовался деньгами- значит не хочешь быть гражданином, значит часть твоих прав снимается. Основные- остаются.

----------


## Nazar

> Долг гражданина- защищать страну от врага. В мирное время- служить в армии. Если гражданин откупается деньгами от своих обязанностей- гражданин ли он? 
> Т.е. воспользовался деньгами- значит не хочешь быть гражданином, значит часть твоих прав снимается. Основные- остаются.


Естественно, одними из обязательных пунктов данной реформы, я бы ввел следующие
1)Внеконкурсное поступление в ВУЗы страны, для лиц прошедших срочную службу в армии
2)Упрощенное получение жилья.
Придумать стимуляторы можно.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Долг гражданина- защищать страну от врага. В мирное время- служить в армии.


Если он к этому годен и готов.



> Если гражданин откупается деньгами от своих обязанностей- гражданин ли он? ]


Насколько я понимаю, в данном случае речь идет не о даче взятки, а об исполнении закона, если таковой будет принят. Что нарушается?



> Т.е. воспользовался деньгами- значит не хочешь быть гражданином, значит часть твоих прав снимается. Основные- остаются.


Здорово!!! По Вашей логике, если Вы, или любой другой гражданин, хоть раз дал "на лапу" (неважно, кому: сантехнику, гаишнику, любому, даже самому мелкому чиновнику и т.д.)-"значит не хочешь быть гражданином, значит часть твоих прав снимается." Молодец! До этого еще никто, по-моему, не додумался.
 А вот стимулировать молодежь, как говорит Назар, чтобы шли в армию-это, на мой взгляд, мысль здравая и интересная.

----------


## CINN

> Молодец! До этого еще никто, по-моему, не додумался.


Это Ваши мысли, в моих текстах этого нет.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Redav

> ...Т.е. воспользовался деньгами- значит не хочешь быть гражданином, значит часть твоих прав снимается. Основные- остаются.


Как у Хайнлайна в книге "Звездная пехота" ?
Не служил - не голосуешь... 

У нас можно для профилактики лишать права избираться, занимать руководящие должности в госструктурах.  :Cool:

----------


## Nik Primopye

> если Вы, или любой другой гражданин, хоть раз дал "на лапу" (неважно, кому: сантехнику, *гаишнику, любому, даже самому мелкому чиновнику* и т.д.)-"значит не хочешь быть гражданином, значит *часть твоих прав снимается*." Молодец! До этого еще *никто, по-моему, не додумался.*


Во-первых, отказ от зашиты своей страны и 3 рубля (условно) сантехнику - это вещи несоизмеримые. Тут Вы передергиваете.

Во-вторых, додумались, и очень давно. 
Во времена оно за взятки вешали и колесовали.
В настоящее время помягче, но запросто могут "снять часть  прав" - лет до восьми включительно. Почитайте УК РФ, конкретно - ст. 291    http://www.zakonrf.info/uk/291/

Вы уж поаккуратнее с "гаишниками" и другими "мелкими чиновниками".
Везение - штука преходящая.

Ник

----------


## CINN

> Как у Хайнлайна в книге "Звездная пехота" ?
> Не служил - не голосуешь... 
> 
> У нас можно для профилактики лишать права избираться, занимать руководящие должности в госструктурах.


Ну, там фантастика, потому- несколько гротескно... :Rolleyes: 

Но вот интересное наблюдение из жизни: у моей матери есть подруга с детства, из грузинских евреев, у этой подруги сын и дочь.
Подруга матери- что называется "из интеллигентов", дочь с детства "цветочек"(музыка, классическая литература, отличница и т.п.).
Подросла, поехала в Израиль учиться, приняла двойное гражданство, поступила в Армию Обороны Израиля(мать тут чуть не обмороке, ну как же- там ведь арабы стреляют!) :Biggrin: .
Отслужила, даже получила поощрение за службу от гос. деятеля, которого в телевизоре показывают(не помню кто именно).

Так вот я думаю- если даже девочка "домашний цветочек" не богатырских пропорций отслужила в армии не откупаясь, кем же надо быть, чтобы откупиться и потом требовать к себе *равного* с другими гражданами отношения?

Везде служба в армии расценивается как подтверждение того, что "ты- с нашего двора". А если ты хочешь откупиться, но потом быть со всеми на равных - извини, либо иди в "свой двор", либо мирись с положением не на первых ролях- мы же не знаем можно ли на тебя рассчитывать(ведь верность "нашему двору" ты не подтвердил).

----------


## Carrey

Какое там "с нашего двора", о чём Вы говорите. Общество давно расслоено по социальным классам, и ситуация лишь усугубляется. Тем, кто ездят на иномарках, западло парковаться рядом с жигулями. Тем, кто ездит на легковушках, западло ездить в метро с "быдлом". Ходят в разные магазины, на разные увеселительные мероприятия. Дети в разные детсады/ школы/ вузы ходят. И так далее. И, если, закон об откупе пройдёт - откупившиеся сынки элитобомонда будут в ещё более привелигированном положении, чем сейчас. Особенно, учитывая нынешние тенденции в МО, полный переход на рельсы экономики (военное дело уже никого не колышет, и, посему, остаётся уделом "быдла", тянущего лямку; а "элита" собирает сливки, получая премии, надбавки, устраивая родню на руководящие должности). Что-нибудь придумают, будьте уверены. Элита себя в обиду не даст, и не обделит.

----------


## CINN

Так-то оно так, но элита, чурающаяся военного дела, очень быстро перестаёт быть элитой. Её "съедает" другая элита, более адекватная.
Чужая ль, своя ль- дело №2, но в 1917г. так и произошло.

----------


## Морячок

«Россия может иметь сколько угодно ядерных чемоданчиков и ядерных кнопок, но поскольку 500 миллиардов долларов российской элиты лежат в наших банках, вы еще разберитесь: это ваша элита, или уже наша?»
(c) З.Бжезинский

----------


## Nazar

> «Россия может иметь сколько угодно ядерных чемоданчиков и ядерных кнопок, но поскольку 500 миллиардов долларов российской элиты лежат в наших банках, вы еще разберитесь: это ваша элита, или уже наша?»
> (c) З.Бжезинский


"Скоро всей вашей Америке кирдык" (с) Д.Багров :Smile:

----------


## SergM

Скорее нам сейчас полный кирдык - дух народа полностью сломлен, от русского духа осталась одна... грязь. 
Вот такое письмо пришлось вчера послать на сайт давно и упорно претендовавший называться "Православным авангардом" - www.radonezh.ru по их никчемности и пустоте последнего времени.
**************************************************  ********

Здравствуйте, господа православные.
Конечно, очень мило, что у вас собралось столь много высообразованных и чрезвычайно умных литераторов. Это очень должно быть вам приятно и удобно. Однако же происходящие и развивающиеся в нашей стране события всё же наводят меня на мысль о недостаточности в вас элементарного мужества и гражданской ответственности. Что не компенсируется вашими литературными изысканиями, конечно, приятными во всех отношениях. К сожалению, должен констатировать, что вы в этом отношении сильно проигрываете Народному Радио. Которое постянно и настойчиво отстаивает реальные православные позиции и борется за христианские цели. Вы же всё более литературоведскими приятностями из истории предпочитаете заниматься. На вашем месте, я бы всё же больше старался думать о ... спасении Родины, чем вы хотите это себе позволить. А-то, знаете ли , как при мне было сказано в одном монастыре одним монахом одному не-монаху:"ты так и Апокалипсис проспишь..." Понимаете ли, сейчас идёт самая активная стадия 4го !!!!! - НЕВИДАНННОЕ В ИСТОРИИ ОБЩЕ-МИРОВОЙ ЮРИСПРУДЕНЦИИ ДЕЛО  - 4го по счёту Суда Присяжных над полковником Спецназа ГРУ Квачковым, ложно обвиняемым в покушении на Чубайса! Ибо 3 первых Суда Присяжных его полностью оправдали, два состава суда присяжных завершились вынесениями определений от состава присяжных - "Об отсутствии события преступления - покушения на Чубайса". Иными словами - никакого покушения на Чубайса не было, а была инсценировка, разыгранная его охраной. Что признано 2мя составами Судов Присяжных. Но это отдельная история...  Речь-то о другом - в США, например, человека оправданного 1м судом присяжных, по этому делу вторично судить нельзя. В Европе это также крайне затруднительно. У нас уважаемого человека, оправданного 3мя Судами Присяжных - судят 4м Судом Присяжных. И вас - называющих себя Русскими и при этом Православными Христианами, и явно претендующими на какой-то там "моральный авторитет" - ЭТО СОВЕРШЕННО НЕ ЗАНИМАЕТ!!! Судят НАШЕГО БРАТА - МОЕГО  брата- православного русского воина-христианина - полковника Квачкова, судят явно неправедным Российским судом - и вас, господа хорошие, это СОВЕРШЕННО НЕ ИНТЕРЕСУЕТ и НЕ ЗАНИМАЕТ! Так - чьи вы братья, господа хорошие, и какие вы русские и православные христиане, спрашивается? Или вы боитесь чего-нибудь? Ну-там, я не знаю, Чубайса вы например боитесь, или сильно уважаете, это вы-то - "авторитетные православные русские христиане" - сильно боитесь или сильно уважаете? Или ещё кого боитесь или уважаете ? Так - не страшитесь - этому ли учил вас Иисус Христос? Или что вас каким орденом не наградят? Или - не похвалят? Так зря волнуетесь! До того, чтобы нынешние даже высшие церковные ордена!! заработать - вам всё равно ещё очень далеко - ибо дают их ныне в России за какие-то совершенно иные услуги или заслуги! Посмотрите хоть по-Интернету - у нас сейчас в Интернет сообществе научных организаций - очень активно обсуждаются ВЫСШИЕ ЦЕРКОВНЫЕ ОРДЕНА таких например персоналий - как гражданин нескольких государств товарищ-Вексельберг - это тот, который с парой позолоченных яиц за 100 млн $ и не менее замечательный персонаж - министр минсельхоза Елена Б. Скрынник, обладающая, как оказалось Орденом Святой Равноапостольной княгини Ольги 3й Степени, и Орденом Святого мученника Трифона 3й степени. За что ей вручены эти ордена - ведомо только тем иерархам, которые ей их вручили, а вот про прочие оригинальные похождения Елены Борисовны до вступления в министерский пост - ведомо всему молодёжному Интернету, не сомневайтеся, наши православные братья!!!! Мне эту распечатку бумажную, с восхищением вручили совершенно другие научные сотрудники, вовсе не Православные!!! Поищите - сразу найдёте и много  интересного - про нынешних кавалеров  высших Церковных Орденов Е. Скрынник и В. Вексельберга! Так что пусть вас, граждане хорошие, не занимают проблемы "как нам получить Высший Церковный Орден", продолжая не участвовать в деле "Чубайс против Квачкова", или в защите уничтожаемой Путиным природы нашей страны - см.  www.ecmo.ru   . Не мучайтесь на эту тему, не изводите себя, что называется, этими размышлениями - "как нам поскорее добиться этих высших церковных наград". Ибо - не поможет. Так и хочется тут воскликнуть словами одного культового советского персонажа :"Шурик - Вы комсомолец?.." Так что не волнуйтесь так уж по поводу добывания торжественных наград. Ибо хотелось бы вам всё же напомнить - что 1) ни Александр Ярославич Невский не был не только кавалером "ордена Александра Невского", ни уж тем более "генералиссимусом", а, напротив, умер от ран в 45 лет, 2) ни его правнук, Дмитрий Донской, умерший от ран в 39 лет также ведь не был ни генералиссимусом, ни даже ордена им. своего прадеда не заслужил.

Так что - всего хорошего, господа хорошие, спите дальше, пишите свои гладенькие литературные статьи, получайте/вручайте свои  премии - и совершенно ни о чём-ни о чём не безпокойтесь. Вы же у нас якобы "богоизбанная элита", никакие такие простые житейские темы не должны занимать ваше высокое сознание и останавливать высокий полёт ваших мыслей. Продолжайте и далее "бороться" за повторную "евангелизацию" Европы под предводительством Папы Римского...

Сергей Мизин, сотрудник ФИАН им. Лебедева.

----------


## SergM

Кстати - эта самая "провалившаяся"(или проваленная) в США Аня-то самый настоящий герой! 
http://news.rambler.ru/6924177/
Вот и всё что осталось от нашего народа - женщины.
Молодец - Аня! Хорошего тебе мужа и счастья в жизни.
Кто имеет доступ - подарите цветы даме. Если уж на большее у нас мужчины не способны.

----------


## An-Z

> ....
> Здравствуйте, господа православные.
> ....


Какие же они православные? Христиане они жалкие... и вам ОНИ господа?

----------


## Nazar

> Какие же они православные? Христиане они жалкие... и вам ОНИ господа?



Андрей + 10000




> Христиане они жалкие...


 под общий блуд поддавшиеся.....

----------


## An-Z

"агнцы".. без пастырей никак..

----------


## SergM

Перекладываю с другого авиа-сайта, пока там не удалили.
"Господин"-авиатор-то нынче в России пошёл... боязливый такой, "осторожный", живёт по принципу "как бы чего не вышло" и "после нас хоть потоп". А потом он этот авиатор-то российский нынешний, сидя на кухне с бутылкой портвейна - и удивляется - "и что это у нас с авиацией проблемы?"
**************************************************  ******
 Был в субботу 7 августа на митинге, по поводу коммерческой распродажи и ликвидации последних остатков реликтовых Подмосковных лесов, в том числе, так называемого "Лесозащитного пояса Москвы", который юриически НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ, ЛИКВИДИРОВАН ОДНОЙ БУМАГОй. одним росчерком пера лет 5 назад (как раз к принятию Путинского нового (бандитского) закона -"Лесного Кодекса").
На митинге - по объявлению http://www.ecmo.ru/
Ходите ! Рекомендую - сколько можно боятся этих гадов! Скоро уже незачем будет боятся - но всё продолжают боятся. В России практически уже мужчин не осталось: или стяжатели-накопители-корыстолюбцы на лакированных непременно ИМПОРТНЫХ лимузинах со счётами НЕПРЕМЕННО в ЗАПАДНЫХ Банках. Или уже сломленные алкаши, доживающие от бутылки-до-бутылки. В этом экологическом движдении уже 2 года как лидером - женщина - а больше некому. После того как убивали прошлого лидера движения журналиста Михаила Бекетова, убивали бейсбольными битами 6 мордоворотов (возмождно, переодетых ОМОНОВЦеев). Выжил он чудом, и живёт напоминанием - с ампутированной ногой, и пересобранной черепной коробкой. Это за то, что он раскопал - для кого этот лес рубят и приватизируют золотую подмосковную землю - а для Романа Абрамовича с друзьями - см. сайт www.kompromat.ru Недаром же прошлый указ об коммерческом изъятии земли подписал его друг Владимир Путин. Так что знайте - за кого вы голосуете!
А на митинге там интересно, как всегда. Митинг был на Чистых Прудах, под памятником А.С. Грибоедову. Лидера экологов - Е.Чириковой не было - ей дело шьют за сопротивление избивавшим её сотрудникам ОМОНа - это такой теперь в России ОМОН - отряд головорезов на содержании олигархии.
Ну так вот - на митинге - лидировали несколько политиков, и движение анти-фашистов. Народу не очень много было заявлено. Так нагнали машин 15 ОМОНа ! Всё площадку - пятачок вокруг памятника Грибоедова охватили заранее привезенным забором, и всех туда загнали. Это такая в России 2010 г. Конституционная Демократия от Олигархии. Так дальше начинаются смешные наблюдения за этой властью.
Над Москвой непроницаемый смог. И ОМОН с руководящими ментами уже не знает - как себя вести - вроде как-то что-то неудобное у них шевелится - все знают - митинг разрешённый, ЭКОЛОГИЧЕСКИЙ - за сохранение остатков уничтожаемых российской олигархией остатков Русского Леса. Молодёжи много - а всё равно приказано - давить/не пушать. Смущение наблюдается на лицах милиционеров из ОМОНа - уже сами видят - не продохнуть, дышать уже нечем, климат меняется, но не фига - будут преданно лизать олигархам до своей собственной кончины от угара на пепелище...
Ходите - рекомендую, хотя бы из обще-философских соображений.
Хотя конечно - страшно - каждый раз идёшь - и не знаешь - вернёшься ли живым !... Но вообще-то этим мужчина и отличается - необходимостью принимать такие решения, а не по примеру Бориса Ельцина, Анатолия Чубайса и Романа Абрамовича - где и как украсть, куда вывезти и как спрятать, чтобы не отняли!
11:53 Мизин Сергей пишет:
Сообщить модератору
Ссылка на это сообщение


Кстати, всем кому жизнь ЗДЕСЬ ещё не безразлична ! - РЕКОМЕНДУЮ - там на сайте http://www.ecmo.ru - как раз в самом левом верхнем углу форма личного индивидуального протестного электронного письма Президенту Медведеву - по поводу уничтожения и приватизации территорий Подмосковных лесов под видом "прокладки трассы Москва-Сан-Петербург" - для сомневающихся - там все карты "трассы" и уничтожаемых под неёлесов приведены.
Присоединяйтесь!
12:57 Мизин Сергей пишет:
Сообщить модератору
Ссылка на это сообщение


Или боитесь подписаться - "господа" московские авиаторы?.. :) А -ну-ну - понятно... боязнь нынешних российских авиаторов ("как бы чего не вышло..") - дело всеобщее и понятное :):)
Ну тогда.... бойтесь дальше "господа" московские авиаторы, бойтесь, ... пока ваших не боящихся бороться за жизнь женщин продолжает избивать Путинский ОМОН! А вы - сидите, пейте пиво на кухне,и жалуйтесь на жизнь дальше. Бойтесь дальше. Дружите с Владимиром Путиным, Романом Абрамовичем и их дружками - олигархами. И - бойтесь!.
Только вряд ли у вас тогда авиация останется. Трусливый авиатор - вещь нереальная. Живите по поговорке:"Рождённный ползать - летать не может". Сидите - и бойтесь. А авиация - это для олигархов. А не для вас.
13:12 Скляров Иван пишет:
Сообщить модератору
Ссылка на это сообщение


Сергей, я настоятельно прошу умерить агитационный пыл.

Скляров Иван

----------


## Nazar

Сколько уже можно этой митинговщины на тематических ресурсах? 
Не надоело еще? :Confused:

----------


## SergM

*Во-первых ,* обратите внимание на тему данной дискуссии.
*Во-вторых* - почему мне это должно надоесть жить гражданином своей страны? А не страны разворовываемой и уничтожаемой ? Нет уж - пока им не надоест воровать - мне не надоест с ними бороться.
*В третьих* - а Вы не думаете, что *именно потому с темой "тематического ресурса" у нас так плохо дело*? Я, например, *уверен, что именно поэтому так плохо у нас с авиацией - именно - по этой же самой причине!*

----------


## Nazar

> Вы не думаете, что [B]именно потому с темой "тематического ресурса" у нас так плохо дело


Что именно плохо? И как митинговщина против вырубки леса, влияет на состояние авиации РФ?

Только не нужно вдаваться в длительную полемику. :Wink:

----------


## SergM

> Что именно плохо? И как митинговщина против вырубки леса, влияет на состояние авиации РФ?
> 
> Только не нужно вдаваться в длительную полемику.


Плохо именно с авиацией у нас именно то, что обсуждается именно на этом форуме и на других оставшихся ещё пока авиационных форумах, причём одинаково плохо по 2м основным авиационным направлениям:
1) военная авиация + авиапром
2) гражданская авиация +авиапром.

Ну например - в России за предшествующие 5-10 лет, несмторя на все разглагольствования про "поддержку авиапрома" - производится всех самолётов -военных+гражданских - 7-10 штук в год. Это при том, что в Москве ещё существует (от старого времени) примерно 5 университетов, готовящих специалистов для авиации-авиапрома - МАИ, МАТИ, МИИГА, МВТУ, МФТИ  - по одному Университету на один собираемый в стране самолёт!  :Biggrin:  :Confused:  :Eek: 
Это предельно кратко - от том - *"что именно плохо"*

"Митинговщина" против вырубки леса - одного из главных традиционно, столетиями, национальных богатств и достояний России (срок воспроизводства - 200-300 лет - внуки не доживут!) *является индикатором и признаком общего противостояния творимой нынешними властями тотальной распродажи и варварского расхищения всего национального богатства и достояния России абсолютно во всех сферах и областях. Это кратко.*

----------


## Nazar

Я знаю состояние нашей авиации, мне прописные истины объяснять не нужно.
Я просто еще раз повторюсь, не нужно из этого сайта делать броневик, или трибуну и переносить весь рукописный гнев, каким-бы праведным он не был.
Здесь этому не место, по идее....

----------


## OKA

> "Скоро всей вашей Америке кирдык" (с) Д.Багров


Сара сказала :

----------


## OKA

Прошёл год... И вот : 

"ТОКИО, 5 мая — РИА Новости, Ксения Нака. Премьер-министр Японии Синдзо Абэ во время визита в Россию в пятницу предложит план двустороннего экономического сотрудничества из восьми пунктов, сообщила телекомпания NHK.

По данным телекомпании, на встрече с российским президентом Владимиром Путиным план японского премьера состоит из восьми пунктов, в частности, речь идет о разработке полезных ископаемых, прежде всего, в нефтегазовой отрасли, и освоении Дальнего Востока. Кроме того, как утверждает NHK, у Абэ есть идеи по решению транспортных проблем, модернизации канализации и водопроводов в больших городах и строительству современных больниц.

Как сообщает телекомпания, премьер-министр Японии рассчитывает таким образом придать более конкретные формы двустороннему сотрудничеству и вместе с тем продвинуть переговоры по Курильским островам и подписанию мирного договора. Как ожидается, на встрече лидеров двух стран будет обсуждаться и вопрос визита российского президента в Японию.

Отношения России и Японии омрачает нерешенный территориальный спор. Япония претендует на четыре острова Курильской гряды (Итуруп, Кунашир, Шикотан и Хабомаи), ставя в зависимость от этого вопроса заключение мирного договора с Россией, который так и не был подписан после Второй мировой войны.

Позиция Москвы состоит в том, что Южные Курилы вошли в состав СССР по итогам Второй мировой и российский суверенитет над ними сомнению не подлежит."

РИА Новости :

СМИ: премьер Японии предложит России план экономического сотрудничества | РИА Новости


"Американский робот-эсминец начинает охоту на подлодки  Вашингтон, США, 10.04.16

Автономные роботы-охотники на подводные лодки появятся в распоряжении ВВС США раньше, чем предполагалось. Экспериментальное судно, названное американскими военными «Морской охотник», которое является частью программы борьбы с подводными лодками ACTUV, 7 апреля прошло обряд «крещения».
Американский робот-эсминец начинает охоту на подлодки
Работа над роботизированным «Морским охотником» завершена раньше срока

«Морской охотник» представляет собой тримаран 130 футов в длину (39,624 метра, прим. ред.) и на настоящий момент является крупнейшим в мире беспилотным надводным судном. ВМФ США планирует использовать его в качестве испытательной площадки для тестирования возможностей беспилотных кораблей. Охота за подводными лодками – лишь одна из функций судна, отмечает NI.

Возможность независимо перемещаться и отслеживать подводные и надводные суда стала результатом двух нескольких исследовательских и конструкторских работ.

«Я долго ждал этого дня. Мы живем в период невероятного технологического скачка», - заявил на церемонии «крещения» заместитель министра обороны США Боб Ворк. - Прогресс в области искусственного интеллекта, автономных систем управления, самообучающиеся машины, миниатюризация и успехи в области работы с большими базами данных  - все это становится основой грядущего сотрудничества человека и машины, как в бизнесе и производстве, так и в военном деле».

Для навигации и определения местоположения судов будут использованы новейшие модели гидролокаторов, электрооптические сенсоры, радары, работающие на коротких или длинных волнах.

«Морской охотник» оснащен специально для него созданным навигационным программным обеспечением Leidos, которое позволяет ему в автономном режиме идентифицировать корабли и избегать столкновения с ними.

Система правил навигации, разработанная на основе алгоритмов, учитывающих показания сенсоров, получила название COLREGS.

Тем не менее, не следует опасаться, что это судно в скором времени отправит в отставку весь военно-морской флот.

«Несмотря на то, что программа ACTUV занимается усовершенствованием беспилотников, это история о людях, - отметил в пресс-релизе менеджер программы DARPA Скотт Литтлфилд. – Никуда не денется потребность в моряках, которые смогут принимать решения, как, когда и где использовать эту новую возможность».

Следующие два года тестирование разработки будет проходить под контролем управления военно-морских исследований на базе военно-морского флота в Сан-Диего. Будет продолжаться и тестирование уникальной системы контроля, которая требует присутствия человека.  Впервые эта опция Leidos была испытана в январе 2015 года.

Таким образом, в случае необходимости, «Морской охотник» может управляться дистанционно.

Во время последнего теста скорости судна, «Морской охотник» достиг 27 узлов, или 31 миль в час.

Как рассказал Литтлфилд, судно способно взаимодействовать с более крупными пилотируемыми кораблями, выполняя функцию «глаз» флота, задолго до того, как он приблизится к заданному участку.

Корабль способен покрыть 10 000 миль при скорости в 12 узлов, что позволяет мониторить широкий радиус пространства.

Еще одна задача проекта – разработать дешевую альтернативу пилотируемым кораблям. Ориентировочно, цена «Морского охотника» составляет 20 млн долларов. Для сравнения, средняя стоимость разрушителя класса Zumwalt составляет 2, 5 млрд долларов.

Среднесуточные расходы на эксплуатацию «морского охотника» составляют порядка 15-20 тысяч долларов, что также несравнимо меньше сотен тысяч долларов, которые уходят на ежедневную эксплуатацию эсминца.

В случае успешного прохождения испытаний, новинка будет принята на вооружение ВМС США через два года."

Американский робот-эсминец начинает охоту на подлодки


Познавательное обсуждение на ВИФе : 

https://www.vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2768869.htm


"...Интересный факт. В разработке Sea Hunter DARPA использовала модификацию игры Dangerous Waters. http://science.dodlive.mil/2011/04/0...omment-page-1/
DARPA | DARPA ACTUV
Всем желающим предлагалась возможность по-управлять пятью модификациями БПЛА охотников за подводными лодками в разных сценариях..."

https://www.vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2768907.htm





Пусть сначала про  независимость от американских оккупантов поговорят)) "Омериказнами" )) 
Разные СМИ предполагают базирование устройств на "непотопляемом авианосце", в данном случае "тихоокеанского торгово-промышленного партнёрства" - "незалэжной японщине" )) 

Дайте срочно островов побольше, говорят миролюбивые "силы самообороны" ))) Может молодой Ким всем подгадит? MWA-HA-HA))

Годзиллы и Кинг-Конга на них не хватает)))

----------


## Казанец

> робот-эсминец начинает охоту на подлодки


Вот с этим, вообще говоря, сильно подзадержались, причём в мировом масштабе. У Александра Беляева беспилотные истребители-перехватчики описаны, кажется, ещё в "Пылающем острове" в 1941 году. По идее все истребители чего угодно (подлодок, танков, самолётов) давно могли бы стать беспилотными. Естественно будут проблемы с идентификацией целей, и традиционное противоборство "снаряд-броня" наверняка перекочует в область "сумеет или не сумеет противник мимикрировать под своего и обмануть робота-перехватчика".

----------


## OKA

> Вот с этим, вообще говоря, сильно подзадержались, причём в мировом масштабе. У Александра Беляева беспилотные истребители-перехватчики описаны, кажется, ещё в "Пылающем острове" в 1941 году. По идее все истребители чего угодно (подлодок, танков, самолётов) давно могли бы стать беспилотными. Естественно будут проблемы с идентификацией целей, и традиционное противоборство "снаряд-броня" наверняка перекочует в область "сумеет или не сумеет противник мимикрировать под своего и обмануть робота-перехватчика".


Ну. если про Беляева, то впечатлял подводный "телеглаз" )) Лаборатория Дубльвэ « LitRu — Электронная Библиотека

А если про "остров" то это к Казанцеву ))

Александр Казанцев. Пылающий остров

Ну а в общем-то, сов. научная фантастика впечатляла, но читалась с трудом))

Переводы Жюля, понимаете ли нашего Верна, куда как интереснее читались))

----------


## OKA

"...Президент Турции, впрочем, признал, что за происходящее в Сирии нельзя винить исключительно Обаму. «Я, конечно, ожидал и по-прежнему жду от Обамы гораздо более решительной позиции, - признался политик. – На сирийской границе ваш союзник по НАТО столкнулся с угрозой. Тот факт, что те, кто причастен к этой угрозе, получают от вас помощь, расстраивает Турцию».   

Еще одним неприятным вопросом пресс-конференции стали отношения с Россией. «Наша дружба с Путиным позволила поднять двусторонние отношения на очень высокий уровень», - вспомнил Эрдоган, после чего с сожалением отметил, что ситуация кардинально изменилась после крушения российского самолета, который, согласно обвинениям турецкой стороны, нарушил воздушное пространство Турции.

Вспоминая об ушедшей дружбе, президент Турции отметил, что до крушения самолета объем торговли Турции с Россией был даже больше, чем с США.

Эрдоган выразил надежду на скорое потепление двусторонних отношений, заявив: «Я надеюсь, очень скоро мы восстановим отношения и вернемся к старым временам даже с большей готовностью [сотрудничать]»..."  

Оригинал новости ИноТВ:

https://russian.rt.com/inotv/2016-06...-razocharovali


В будущее , как в зеркало глядит))  " Вернись, явсио пращу.."  :Biggrin: 

"крушение самолёта" - вона какЪ...



https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...B5%D1%81%D1%82

Пропагандистские пирогИ : 





"Турецкий наблюдательный самолет при участии российских и финских экспертов совершит четырехдневный полет над Россией согласно Договору об открытом небе. Разрешение на это дало российское Министерство обороны – редкое явление в условиях напряженности между Москвой и Анкарой, отмечает Hürriyet Daily News.
В аналогичном разрешении россиянам Анкара в феврале отказала – о чем напомнили в российском ведомстве. Там также подчеркнули, что турецкий самолет CN-235 совершит полет по заранее согласованному маршруту, – в то время как Турция в свое время запретила проводить российский полет как раз из-за разногласий по маршруту (который должен был идти по территории Турции вблизи Сирии).

Турецкий МИД тогда отмахнулся от утверждений российского Минобороны, которое обвинило Анкару в нарушении Договора об открытом небе. В соответствии с этим соглашением с 2006 года Турция проводит полеты над российской территорией четыре раза в год, а Россия над турецкой – два раза в год, напоминает турецкая газета."

Оригинал новости ИноТВ:

https://russian.rt.com/inotv/2016-06...tureckij-polet



Надёжные партнёры, и всё такое)))

http://function.mil.ru/news_page/wor...2087133@egNews


"БРЮССЕЛЬ, 15 июня. /ТАСС/. Развертывание новых батальонов НАТО в Восточной Европе и, в частности, в Прибалтике принесет стабильность в регион Балтийского моря. С таким утверждением выступил во вторник вечером министр обороны Финляндии Юсси Ниинисте на проходящей в Брюсселе двухдневной встрече глав оборонных ведомств государств - членов Североатлантического альянса.

"Считаю, что это имеет значение для создания стабильности. Страны Балтии были в некоторой степени потребителями, чем гарантами безопасности", - приводит слова главы оборонного ведомства телекомпания "Юле".

По мнению Ниинисте, теперь "ни для кого не останется непонятным, что НАТО защищает эти страны". И в то же время, добавил он, это (батальоны) "успокаивает ситуацию на Балтике".

Развертывание четырех многонациональных батальонов НАТО в Восточной Европе может произойти уже в начале 2017 года. Подразделения будут размещены в трех странах Прибалтики и в Польше."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/3364467

Наверное понравилось по медведям стрелять. "Партнёры" дЪ.

----------


## Avia M

Разве возможно возобновление дружбы с "товарищем", который "нанёс удар в спину"?
Кст., игиловцы до удара не демпинговали нефтью с семьёй, не зализывали раны в турецких банях?...

----------


## OKA

> ...Кст., игиловцы до удара не демпинговали нефтью с семьёй, не зализывали раны в турецких банях?...


Они этим и сейчас занимаются, судя по всему...

----------


## Avia M

Возмущение Украины из-за высказывания генерального секретаря ООН Пан Ги Муна о роли России в урегулировании мировых кризисов и ситуации на востоке Украины не заставит его отказаться от своих слов. Об этом, как передает ТАСС, сообщил официальный представитель административного главы всемирной организации Стефан Дюжаррик.
«Факт состоит в том, что Российская Федерация, как сказал генеральный секретарь, является постоянным членом Совета Безопасности и ей принадлежит решающая роль в этой работе, в реагировании на другие серьезные международные проблемы. Я хочу сказать, что мы не собираемся отступаться от того, что сказали»

Пан Ги Мун не возьмет свои слова о России обратно из-за критики Украины - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Avia M

Начало конца?... Профессиональная работа!



Премьер-министр Великобритании заявил об отставке по результатам прошедшего в четверг референдума о членстве страны в Европейском союзе. По официальным данным, за выход страны из Евросоюза проголосовали 51,9%.

РИА Новости Британцам нужен новый лидер: Кэмерон уходит в отставку после референдума | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

> .. за выход страны из Евросоюза проголосовали 51,9%...


"Не только лишь все" )) 

"ХЕЛЬСИНКИ, 25 июня. /Корр. ТАСС Нина Бурмистрова/. Сбор подписей под петицией с требованием проведения референдума о выходе из ЕС начался в Финляндии. Как сообщила телекомпания Yle, подписи под документом поставили уже около 10 тыс. человек.

Петицию составил Себастьян Тюнккюнен - глава молодежной организации партии "Истинные финны", входящей в правящую коалицию и считающейся партией евроскептиков. Только в пятницу, когда объявили результаты референдума в Великобритании, свои подписи под документом поставили 3,5 тыс. человек.

Тюнккюнен считает, что аналогичный британскому референдум нужен и Финляндии, чтобы страна могла "стать свободной". По его словам, "ЕС лишь вызывает хаос в Европе". Провести референдум в Финляндии он предложил в декабре 2017 года.

Аналогичная инициатива появлялась в Финляндии в 2013 году - тогда под петицией подписалось порядка 30 тыс. человек, притом что для рассмотрения такого рода документа парламентом нужно минимум 50 тыс. подписей.

На состоявшемся в четверг в Великобритании референдуме победили противники евроинтеграции. 51,9% британцев проголосовали за выход Соединенного Королевства из Евросоюза, против высказались 48,1%.

Референдум носил рекомендательный характер. Это означает, что теоретически результаты волеизъявления могут быть вынесены на рассмотрение парламента, который может как согласиться с народным мнением, так и принять противоположное решение. Можно также провести новый референдум, но премьер Великобритании Дэвид Кэмерон обещал выполнить волю британского народа, который высказался за выход из Евросоюза."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - В Финляндии собирают подписи за проведение референдума о выходе из ЕС

----------


## OKA

"В эксклюзивном интервью Radio Free Europe бывший президент Польши Лех Валенса, в свое время возглавивший «борьбу с коммунизмом» в своей стране, рассказал о том, как нужно отвечать на «возрастающую русскую угрозу». «Мы должны быть решительны, мы не должны терпеть такое поведение, потому что иначе они победят», – заявил Валенса.

В частности, Валенса вспомнил о близком контакте российских самолетов с американским эсминцем в Балтийском море. По его мнению, такие действия не должны оставаться без ответа. «Если бы я был командующим на этом корабле, и если бы эти самолеты над нами пролетели, я бы сбил их. Но не так, чтобы убить пилотов. Я бы выстрелил по крылу».

При этом Валенса уверен, что такие действия не положили бы начало военному конфликту. «Какой конфликт? Никто не хочет конфликта, в том числе и Россия. Она стремится добиться победы шантажом и устрашением. Россия не может позволить себе конфликт, это слишком дорого»."

Оригинал новости ИноТВ:

https://russian.rt.com/inotv/2016-07...-meste-SSHA-ya


Сбиватель хренов)) Подставят они свою незгинэвщину под очистительные "Искандеры" с надписями "Свободная Польша"))

----------


## Avia M

О "сбивателе". Что поделать, возраст, усталостные трещины...

----------


## OKA

> О "сбивателе". Что поделать, возраст, усталостные трещины...


В мозгах)) И тумблере "г.-ж."))

----------


## Nazar

Как пел великий человек...
- А для контры и матёры
- Вроде Леха Валенсы
- Мы по новому откроем
- Бухенвальд и Освенцим....

ГрОб Пылающей тропой мы идем к коммунизму mp3 скачать бесплатно и без регистрации на Muzofon.com Качай бесплатно любую музыку в формате mp3 и слушай онлайн.

----------


## OKA

> Как пел великий человек...
> - А для контры и матёры
> - Вроде Леха Валенсы
> - Мы по новому откроем
> - Бухенвальд и Освенцим....
> 
> ГрОб Пылающей тропой мы идем к коммунизму mp3 скачать бесплатно и без регистрации на Muzofon.com Качай бесплатно любую музыку в формате mp3 и слушай онлайн.



Ну певец сам далеко не всегда адекватен бывал)) "И вашим и нашим, и споём и спляшем"))
А уж Валенса-то, судя по всему, работал на два фронта))

----------


## Avia M

> Ну певец сам далеко не всегда адекватен бывал)) "И вашим и нашим, и споём и спляшем"))
> А уж Валенса-то, судя по всему, работал на два фронта))


Живее всех живых...

Польша с 4 июля временно приостановила действие положений двустороннего межправительственного Соглашения о порядке местного приграничного передвижения (МПП) от 14 декабря 2011 года. Теперь жители Калининградской области, имеющие карточки МПП, не смогут воспользоваться этим документом для въезда в Польшу.
Ограничения, как заявили в Варшаве, вводятся по соображениям безопасности в связи с проведением саммита НАТО (8-9 июля) и Всемирного дня молодежи в Кракове (26-31 июля).


РИА Новости Москва ответила на приостановку Польшей режима приграничного передвижения | РИА Новости

Все лазейки перекрыли хулюганью! Заседаем и насилуем спокойно...

----------


## OKA

> Живее всех живых...
> 
> РИА Новости Москва ответила на приостановку Польшей режима приграничного передвижения | РИА Новости
> 
> Все лазейки перекрыли хулюганью! ..


Ну там пишут, типа отзеркалили)) Так что заседаем и насилуем  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Ну там пишут, типа отзеркалили)) Так что заседаем и насилуем


Так речь о поляках. Заседает (планирует) "НАТА", насилуют вот... "В полицию Швеции поступило уже несколько десятков заявлений о домогательствах и изнасилованиях во время летних молодежных фестивалей. Пострадавшим — до 18 лет. Самой младшей — 12 лет. Все правонарушители — молодые мигранты." Вести.Ru: Фестиваль с изнасилованием: в полиции Швеции - десятки заявлений о домогательствах

----------


## OKA

> Как пел великий человек...
> 
> ГрОб Пылающей тропой мы идем к коммунизму mp3 скачать бесплатно и без регистрации на Muzofon.com Качай бесплатно любую музыку в формате mp3 и слушай онлайн.



Кстати ещё про певца : 

"Сотрудники "Яндекса" Алексей Тихонов и Иван Ямщиков записали альбом песен, автором стихов к которым стал робот, а точнее, нейросеть. В качестве "образца для подражания" ими был выбран Егор Летов - в его стиле были написаны все стихи к песням.

В качестве исполнителей выступили Тихонов и Ямщиков. Чтобы воссоздать "оригинальное" звучание, они перезаписали музыку и голос на кассету, которую затем оцифровали. Кроме того, по словам Ямщикова, добиться схожести со звучанием "Гражданской обороны" помогло понимание того, что "настраивать гитары в восьмидесятые в среде пионеров русского панка было не модно".

Таким образом, используя ненастроенные гитары, а также эффекты Drummer и Bitcrusher в приложении GarageBand, Тихонов и Ямщиков записали несколько песен, выступая в качестве не только музыкантов и звукорежисерров, но и вокалистов.

Отмечается, что нейросеть хорошо "сочиняет" абсурдистские стихи - например, в стиле Даниила Хармса, в то время как подражать Пушкину у нее получается значительно хуже.

Более подробно об идее и записи альбома можно прочесть на странице Ивана Ямщикова в Facebook https://www.facebook.com/kroniker/po...12179945508920 .

Альбом получил название "Нейронная оборона", он доступен на сайте


https://music.yandex.ru/album/3558837/track/29576150 

https://rg.ru/2016/06/29/robot-napis...ra-letova.html


Близко к оригиналу по форме ))  "Шиза косила наши ряды"))

----------


## OKA

> .. "В полицию Швеции поступило уже несколько десятков заявлений о домогательствах и изнасилованиях во время летних молодежных фестивалей. Пострадавшим — до 18 лет. Самой младшей — 12 лет. Все правонарушители — молодые мигранты." Вести.Ru: Фестиваль с изнасилованием: в полиции Швеции - десятки заявлений о домогательствах


Вот про что....  Ну с таким накалом толерастии  Брэйвику памятники начнут ставить...

----------


## Avia M

> Вот про что....  Ну с таким накалом толерастии  Брэйвику памятники начнут ставить...


Ет точно. Главное изолироваться от Россиян и вот оно, европейское всё...

----------


## Avia M

Проявление здравомыслия.

Региональный совет итальянской Ломбардии принял резолюцию, которая призывает отменить экономические санкции против России и признать право жителей Крыма на самоопределение, сообщает ТАСС.
 Принятый документ даст Ломбардии возможность вести переговоры с национальным правительством по поводу антироссийских санкций. Как указано в резолюции, в итальянской административной области считают, что у них есть необходимость укрепить диалог с Россией и наладить коммерческие отношения с Крымом. В поддержку документа высказались региональное правительство области и ее губернатор Роберто Марони.

----------


## OKA

"Румынский хакер Лазар Марчел Лехел, известный под псевдонимом Гуччифер, который сознался во взломе почты Хилари Клинтон найден мертвым в своей тюремной камере.
Об этом сообщает Christian Times Newspaper. По данным издания, компьютерный взломщик совершил самоубийство.
Газета обращает внимание на то, что Лазар Марчел Лехел покончил с собой практически в тот момент, когда Федеральное бюро расследований (ФБР) рекомендовало не возбуждать уголовное дело против претендента на пост президента США Хиллари Клинтон в связи с халатностью при использовании электронной почты в период ее работы госсекретарем.
Тогда же, 5 июля, директор ФБР Джеймс Коми заявил, что его ведомству «не удалось найти прямых доказательств того, что госсекретарь Клинтон и ее коллеги планировали нарушить закон о защите секретных данных». Впрочем, он признал, что «до личной переписки Клинтон добрались враги США, а Гуччифер — единственный, кто может пролить свет на детали случившегося».
В 2015 году обнаружилось, что во время пребывания на посту главы Госдепа Клинтон нарушала федеральный закон, предписывающий вести переписку через специальную правительственную электронную систему с дополнительной защитой. Вместо этого она использовала личный ящик, находившийся на принадлежавшем ей сервере.
25 мая 2016 Лехел заявил, что без особых проблем получил доступ к личному почтовому ящику Клинтон. Он сравнил использовавшийся Хилари Клинтон сервер с раскрывшимся цветком, получить доступ к которому «было просто для меня и для кого угодно».
44-летний Лазар Марчел Лехел был экстрадирован в США после того, как американские спецслужбы заподозрили его во взломе почтовых ящиков американских политиков, включая Клинтон. До выдачи в США Лазар отбывал семилетний срок заключения за совершенные на родине преступления, связанные с компьютерным взломом почтовых ящиков чиновников и политических деятелей.

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/07/07/hackerclintonsuicide/ - цинк



NB! Стоит напомнить, что 23 июня "внезапно" скончался еще один свидетель по делу Клинтон. Находившийся под следствием за коррупцию бывший президент Генеральной Ассамблеи ООН Джон Эш http://www.compromat.ru/page_36155.htm "раздавил себе горло" в спортзале
Свидетели преступлений Клинтон начали «случайно умирать»: voskhodinfo незадолго до допроса по делу Клинтон.

Попытка самоубийства Челси Мэннинг

https://russian.rt.com/article/31120...okonchit-zhizn



Экс-рядовой американской армии и информатор WikiLeaks Челси Мэннинг (ранее — Брэдли Мэннинг) попыталась совершить самоубийство, отбывая срок в военной тюрьме Форт-Ливенуорт (штат Канзас).
После этого осуждённая была госпитализирована в близлежащую больницу, что подтвердил официальный представитель Армии (сухопутных сил) США полковник Патрик Сибер, сообщает CNN.
Инцидент произошёл 5 июля, но известно об этом стало сейчас. Родственники и адвокаты Мэннинг жалуются на то, что администрация тюрьмы не предоставляет всей информации о состоянии заключённой.
Брэдли Мэннинг после раскрытия большого объёма секретных документов о военных преступлениях США и передачи их WikiLeaks был приговорён к 35 годам лишения свободы. После оглашения приговора он объявил о желании сменить пол и попросил впредь называть себя Челси. Мэннинг рассказал, что с самого детства считал себя девочкой, но пытался с этим бороться, для чего и пошёл в армию США, где работал специалистом по анализу разведывательной информации.

https://russian.rt.com/article/31120...okonchit-zhizn - цинк

Бывший полковник внешней разведки РФ Александр Потеев, бежавший в США и заочно осужденный за госизмену, умер, сообщили "Интерфаксу" информированные источники.

Один из собеседников агентства не исключил намеренное распространение дезинформации о смерти россиянина, обвинявшегося в выдаче группы российских шпионов властям США. По данным одного источника, Потеев мог умереть на территории США, эта информация проверяется. Другой собеседник "Интерфакса" подтвердил эти сведения, но не исключил, что "это может быть дезинформация, направленная на то, чтобы о предателе просто забыли".
В Службе внешней разведки РФ не комментируют сообщение о смерти в США экс-полковника российской разведки Потеева. "Мы эти сообщения не комментируем", - заявил "Интерфаксу" руководитель пресс-бюро СВР Сергей Иванов.
В результате измены экс-полковника СВР в 2010 году была раскрыта за рубежом группа российских разведчиков-нелегалов, в том числе Анна Чапман, прославившаяся позже из-за своей привлекательной внешности. При этом первоначально СМИ и российское руководство сообщали, что к провалу шпионов привело предательство сотрудника спецслужбы, фамилию которого официально не называли.
Имя Потеева появилось в СМИ уже после шпионского скандала в США. В середине ноября 2010 года несколько источников в различных ведомствах на условиях анонимности сообщили, что группу российских нелегалов в Соединенных Штатах "сдал" американцам именно бывший начальник американского отдела Управления "С" (нелегальная разведка) СВР.
Кроме того, источники сообщили, что Потеев сбежал из России в США за несколько дней до начала июньского визита в Вашингтон находившегося тогда на посту президента РФ Дмитрия Медведева. Отмечалось также, что за несколько дней до бегства экс-полковника СВР под различными предлогами в Соединенные Штаты выехали сначала его дочь, а затем и сын.

В июне 2011 года Московский окружной военный суд (МОВС) заочно приговорил Потеева к 25 годам заключения. Экс-полковник СВР был признан виновным в государственной измене по ст. 275 и дезертирстве по ст. 338 УК РФ. Подсудимый был лишен воинского звания и государственных наград. Также по решению суда Потеев должен был выплатить государству штраф в размере своего годового заработка.
Поскольку экс-полковник СВР перед арестом российских шпионов сбежал из России в США и с тех пор не появлялся на родине, его дело слушалось заочно и в закрытом режиме в связи с секретностью оглашаемых сведений.
Суд признал, что действия Потеева нанесли значительный ущерб российской разведке. Так, спецслужбам США стал известен механизм финансирования агентов за рубежом, а также каналы связи. Потеев умышленно, в ущерб безопасности РФ и в целях уклонения от несения воинской службы, выдал неустановленным представителям ЦРУ США секретные сведения о сети российских разведчиков, чем нанес России урон в разведывательной деятельности, говорилось в тексте приговора. Источники в спецслужбах сообщили, что экс-полковник нанес РФ ущерб примерно в 50 млн долларов.

В декабре 2010 года во время традиционной прямой линии Владимир Путин, занимавший в то время пост премьер-министра, назвал Потеева "скотиной", "свиньей" и "предателем". При этом политик не стал называть имени виновного в провале российской шпионской сети в Штатах. В США 27 июня 2010 года по обвинению в исполнении "глубоко законспирированных заданий" были арестованы десять человек. Под арест попали Ричард и Синтия Мерфи (Владимир и Лидия Гурьевы), Вики Пелаес и Хуан Лазаро (Михаил Васенков), Анна Чапман, Майкл Зоттоли и Патриция Миллз (Михаил Куцик и Наталья Переверзева), Михаил Семенко, Дональд Говард Хэтфилд и Трейси Ли Энн Фоули (Андрей Безруков и Елена Вавилова).

Через некоторое время МИД России признал, что задержанные - граждане РФ. В начале июля Россия и США обменяли четверых россиян, осужденных за шпионаж и помилованных президентом РФ, на десять российских граждан, задержанных в США.
Александр Потеев - сын кадрового военнослужащего Николая Потеева, получившего в 1944 году звание Героя СССР за уничтожение девяти фашистских танков, напоминает "Коммерсант". В свое время сам экс-полковник СВР отличился на войне в Афганистане, получив орден Красного Знамени и несколько медалей за действия в составе спецгрупп КГБ "Каскад" и "Зенит".
Вся дальнейшая служба Потеева в органах госбезопасности была связана с Первым главным управлением (ПГУ) КГБ, занимавшимся внешней разведкой, а затем СВР, где он дослужился до замначальника отдела управления "С", отвечающего за работу разведчиков-нелегалов в США.

Новости NEWSru.com :: "Интерфакс": бежавший в США и заочно осужденный за госизмену Александр Потеев мертв - цинк

PS. Вот вроде бы разные дела, но как-то уж больно кучно пошло.
UPD: При этом по хакеру 'Guccifer' Is Not Missing or Dead : snopes.com, как и по Потееву «Предатель Потеев мог уйти в глубокое подполье» есть вопросы. А умер ли фигурант?"

Череда случайностей - Colonel Cassad

Не дремлют црушники , не только лишь здесь))  Чайку-с попили))






> Проявление здравомыслия.
> 
> Региональный совет итальянской Ломбардии принял резолюцию, которая призывает отменить экономические санкции против России и признать право жителей Крыма на самоопределение, сообщает ТАСС.
>  Принятый документ даст Ломбардии возможность вести переговоры с национальным правительством по поводу антироссийских санкций. Как указано в резолюции, в итальянской административной области считают, что у них есть необходимость укрепить диалог с Россией и наладить коммерческие отношения с Крымом. В поддержку документа высказались региональное правительство области и ее губернатор Роберто Марони.


Ну , т.е. некоторым персоналиям возможны свободные проезды по ойропам , бэз санкций))

----------


## OKA

"«Наши отношения с Россией являются сложными, и мы, конечно, не разделяем взгляды по всем вопросам. Есть проблемы, где мы раньше, и я полагаю, и сейчас тоже, продолжаем стремиться к взаимодействию, например, в отношении Сирии и политического процесса в стране. Очевидно есть и вопросы, где имеется напряженность - Украина», - сказал представитель ведомства. Он в очередной раз указал на необходимость соблюдения Минских договоренностей, передает ТАСС.

Кирби отметил, что США «продолжают вести консультации с российскими властями в отношении наиболее эффективных методов (урегулирования сирийского конфликта), включая соблюдение режима прекращения военных действий на территории всей страны и обеспечивать его устойчивость».

«Мы поддерживаем постоянную связь с нашими российскими коллегами в отношении тех угроз, которые «Исламское государство*» и «Джебхат ан-Нусра» (террористические группировки, обе запрещены в РФ) продолжают создавать в Сирии, - отметил он, - а также о том, как лучше согласовать их (России) усилия с нашей (международной антитеррористической) коалицией в отношении этих двух группировок».

Напомним, американское издание Washington Post сообщило, что Обама предложил России заключить новое соглашение по военному сотрудничеству в борьбе с терроризмом в Сирии. В частности, издание указывает, что «администрация Обамы предложила российскому правительству новое соглашение по Сирии, которое углубит военное сотрудничество между двумя странами в борьбе против террористов взамен на то, что Россия убедит правительство Асада прекратить бомбить повстанцев, поддерживаемых США».

Однако после телефонных переговоров президента России Владимира Путина и его американского коллеги Барака Обамы стало известно, что стороны не смогли договориться о расширении сотрудничества по Сирии.

На прошлой неделе замглавы МИД Сергей Рябков сообщил, что в Москве не исключают переговоров президентов России и США Владимира Путина и Барака Обамы на саммите G20 в сентябре. "

*ВЗГЛЯД / Госдеп: Взгляды США и России расходятся по всем вопросам


Англия и Омерика з ними)) На финнов готовятся напасть химикаты и бактерии с Марса, ну или из иракско-ливийско-иранско-северокорейской пробирки)) Казалось бы, причём здесь РФ?)) : 

"ВАРШАВА, 9 июля. /ТАСС/. Финляндия и Великобритания подписали рамочное соглашение о военном сотрудничестве. Как сообщили в финском Министерстве обороны, церемония состоялась в рамках саммита НАТО в Варшаве.

Свои подписи под документом поставили министр обороны Финляндии Юсси Ниинистё и его британский коллега Майкл Фэллон. В финском ведомстве пояснили, что это соглашение является декларацией намерений о взаимодействии. "В нем представлены общие направления военного сотрудничества, на основании которых предполагается развивать взаимодействие сил обороны наших стран. Кооперация будет укрепляться в обучении и проведении военных маневров, борьбе с применением химического и биологического оружия, а также в обмене данными и стандартами", - отметили в Минобороны.

Документ не будет иметь юридически обязывающего характера, не содержит обязанностей по развитию общей обороны двух стран.

Ранее Ниинистё заявлял, что Финляндия ведет подготовку к подписанию аналогичного документа с США."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Финляндия и Великобритания подписали соглашение о военном сотрудничестве



"Игорь Стрелков Ситуация и перспективы   9 июля, 14:01


    Итак, еще раз попробую относительно развернуто написать свои мысли о том, что у нас происходит и что ожидает РФ в ближайшее время.

    Сразу скажу - "позитивного" прогноза (с точки зрения патриота) нет в помине. На глазах сбываются самые худшие ожидания полутора-двухлетней давности. "Путин и его команда" твердо намерены сдаться "условному Западу", но пока относительно упорно торгуются об условиях этой сдачи.

    Запад, со своей стороны, давать Кремлю "почетную капитуляцию" совершенно не намерен.
    Почему? Да потому, что в его менталитете - уничтожать слабых и отрубать "повинные головы" без всяких сантиментов. Особенно, если "головы" эти настолько глупы и трусливы, что сами лезут на плаху с заискивающе-угодливыми ужимками - в безумной надежде на "барскую милость". А если отложить в сторону пресловутый менталитет, то и с экономическими обоснованиями необходимости нового "капитального ограбления" остатков России (в виде нынешней РФ) - у США и их союзников "все в порядке".

    Глобальный кризис Западного мира уже "цветет и пахнет". И процесс его "управляемого переформатирования" тоже запущен. Как всегда бывало в истории, чтобы "вип-клиент выжил", необходимо "пустить кровь" кому-нибудь другому. Желательно - чтобы жертва была пожирнее.

    По сути, РФ собираются использовать в качестве очередного недобровольного "донора" - за счет ее жертвоприношения удастся решить целый ряд задач.

    Первая из которых - окончательное и бесповоротное устранение конкуренции "англо-саксонскому цивилизационному проекту". По крайней мере тут - в сердце Евразии.
    Параллельно США решают и вторую задачу, заключающуюся в тотальной дестабилизации крупнейшей страны Мира, что неизбежно добавит во все окраины (а Европа - по сути - окраина континента) нестабильности, градус которой и так непрерывно растет за счет продолжающегося уничтожения ближневосточных государственных образований.

    Так называемый "брексит" - конкретный пример того, что Великобритания (в лице своего истеблишмента) торопится "отчалить" от обреченной на гибель Европы. (Ведь никто же, надеюсь, не верит, что выход из ЕС является исключительно следствием "народного волеизъявления", а элиты тут "совершенно не при чём"?). Евросоюз и составляющие его страны-сателлиты США (как центр интернациональной олигархии) "утопят" неизбежно, но чуть позже. Сначала - РФ и другие страны бывшего (теперь уже, поскольку без Украины это структура-фикция) СНГ.

    Для чего "Западу" разрушение РФ, спросите Вы?
    Встречный вопрос - а на кой ляд было разрушать Югославию, Ирак, Ливию и Сирию? Взращивать на их территории непрерывную войну и безпредельный развал? Они чем-то мешали США и НАТО? - Нисколько! Они конкурировали с ними в экономике? - И близко не было. Их разрушили потому, что "наднациональный" цивилизационный проект, который продвигает элита "Запада", предусматривает уничтожение любых сколько-нибудь самостоятельных государств. "Суперимперия" должна остаться только одна. В ней будет сосредоточена вся наука, вся экономическая мощь, все "мозги" и вся военная сила. Не только конкуренты, но и "самостоятельные игроки" должны быть "втоптаны в прах". Или "унасекомлены" до недееспособного состояния.

    Естественно, в первую очередь грабят и убивают слабых. Попутно тренируясь, "накачивая мышцы" и создавая проблемы тем, до кого "паровой каток глобализма" еще не добрался непосредственно.

    Европейские страны еще не поняли - что им уготовано в ближайшем будущем. Их элиты, давно "ментально колонизированные" англо-саксами, а также фактически оккупированные их войсками, "сами роют себе могилу", жестко следуя той политике, которая приведет их страны к гибели. А семена этой гибели закладываются ускоренными темпами: чем больше конфликтов вокруг Европы, тем больше нестабильности в ней самой, тем больше потоки отчаянно пытающихся найти "тихую гавань" мигрантов, тем интернациональнее и "мультикультурнее" население и, значит, - тем слабее они все вместе и по отдельности. Следовательно, зачатки "альтернативного центра" в Европе зачахнут, не успев толком родиться - без "глобального защитника" в лице США-НАТО (это одно и тоже, по факту) Европа не сможет существовать в ближайшем будущем. "Защитник" вскоре станет палачом, но умирающие цивилизации редко способны взглянуть правде в глаза..."

https://vk.com/wall347260249_19307
https://vk.com/wall347260249_19317

    П.С.   ..." 

Пы.Сы. с каментами :

Игорь Стрелков: Ситуация и перспективы - Червонец Андрюха

На ту же тему :

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com....html#comments

Учитывая натовскую сходку, размещение ПРО в В.Евр. и Ю.Корее, войну прозападной хунты на Донбассе и душманов в Сирии , прогноз мрачный. Обкладывают берлогу несчастного Мишки...

----------


## Avia M

Слишком мрачно.
На мой взгляд "обкладывальщики" сами побаиваются, что наложат в... (куды и чего догадываетесь).

----------


## OKA

> Слишком мрачно.
> На мой взгляд "обкладывальщики" сами побаиваются, что наложат в... (куды и чего догадываетесь).


Ну, пока давят они , а не их)) И весьма успешно, могут и ещё поддать давления , при необходимости. Не побаиваются, не наложат, шапками не закидать.

Захотели- развернули базы и структуры, для возможного усиления впоследствии. Притянули окончательно т.н. "нейтралов"(хотя те давно уже не дэвочки))  и т.д.

Не видно печали на фэйсах : 



О саммите НАТО - Colonel Cassad

Ну а "экономический блок" РФ обсуждают не только лишь здесь)) : 

Разведопрос: Анатолий Вассерман про интеллектуалов и политику - Tynu40k Goblina

----------


## Avia M

Выглянул на улицу-печали на лицах горожан не заметил...  :Smile: 
На приведенном Вами фото, персоналии в предвкушении фуршета.
И потом, зачем шапками? Шахтами!
Неспроста реверансов в сторону России, звучит немало.

----------


## OKA

> ...И потом, зачем шапками? Шахтами!
> Неспроста реверансов в сторону России, звучит немало.


Лучше уж "Баргузинами" )) Не знаю , как звучат реверансы, но натовская болтовня- мало того что пропаганда голимая, так и просто ложь, п-ьЪ и провокация.





НАТО - это война! - Военный дневник Игоря Коротченко


Дополним про НАТУ)) 


"РИГА, 10 июля. /Корр. ТАСС Мария Иванова/. Российский военный самолет был замечены вблизи воздушного пространства Латвии. С таким утверждением в воскресенье выступили Национальные вооруженные силы (НВС) страны.

"Патрульные самолеты над нейтральными водами Балтийского моря вблизи внешней морской границы Латвии сегодня идентифицировали самолет Вооруженных сил России", - сказано в сообщении НВС.

По версии Министерства обороны Латвии, российские военные самолеты и корабли приближались к границам Латвии в 2015 году более 270 раз, а в 2014 году - свыше 250 раз.

Посол РФ в Латвии Александр Вешняков ранее неоднократно заявлял, что все полеты российских военных самолетов и передвижения кораблей совершаются в строгом соответствии с международно-правовыми нормами."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/3443466

"Руководство многонациональным батальоном в Латвии - одна из возможностей способствовать стабильности и безопасности в Европе в то время, когда это крайне необходимо, заявил журналистам на Варшавском саммите НАТО премьер-министр Канады Джастин Трюдо.

Отвечая на вопрос о прозвучавшей информации о том, что Канада не хотела брать на себя руководство батальоном в Латвии, Трюдо заявил, что ситуация была противоположной, и Канада с энтузиазмом готова взять на себя эти обязанности, чтобы помочь альянсу.

"Мы продемонстрировали желание и решимость внести свой вклад в альянс, направив свои войска в различные регионы, и руководство многонациональным батальоном в Латвии является одной из возможностей, как способствовать стабильности и безопасности в Европе в то время, когда это крайне необходимо", - подчеркнул премьер-министр Канады.

Он отметил, что отношения между Латвией и Канадой имеют долгое прошлое, и Канада очень рада предложить свою помощь.

Как сообщалось, лидеры НАТО на Варшавском саммите в пятницу утвердили в рамках политики сдерживания потенциальных угроз со стороны России размещение четырех международных батальонов в Польше и странах Балтии. Многонациональным батальоном в Польше будут руководить США, в Латвии - Канада, в Литве - Германия, в Эстонии - Великобритания."

http://www.mixnews.lv/ru/science/new...zzhe-oby4nogo/



НАТО- чума 21 века))

http://baltnews.lv/news/20160710/1016938226.html



"Исследование: Чем больше в Балтии солдат НАТО, тем выше риск войны

В связи с тем, что в регионах Балтийского и Черного морей ожидается длительное и усиленное присутствие союзников по НАТО, неизбежно возрастает и вероятность инцидентов между вооруженными силами альянса и России.

Об этом говорится в новейшем исследовании "Отношения НАТО и России: интересы Латвии в контексте формальных рамок и трансформации отношений", проведенном Латвийским институтом внешней политики.

Как отмечают эксперты, по этой причине одним из наиболее обсуждаемых вопросов стала необходимость избегать перерастания ограниченных инцидентов в крупные. Наиболее вероятная цель приближения военных самолетов и кораблей России к границам НАТО — желание указать на то, что она не хочет, чтобы военные элементы других государств находились так близко у ее рубежей.

Эксперты полагают, что такие действия России объясняются стратегической целью добиться нового соглашения с НАТО и ее членами, которое предусматривало бы оповещение России о приближении самолетов и кораблей НАТО к ее территории или даже соглашение о том, что они не могут приближаться на определенное расстояние. Однако, как отмечается в исследовании, попытки договориться с Россией, скорее всего, ограничили бы "свободу передвижения" между членами альянса.

С учетом того, что какие-либо соглашения, которые могут быть заключены между Россией и НАТО или ее членами, скорее всего, ухудшат позиции альянса, маловероятно развитие нового двухстороннего или многостороннего регулирования, считают эксперты.

По их мнению, было бы целесообразно строить или расширять неформальные каналы общения между НАТО и Россией, чтобы избегать инцидентов и эскалации конфликтов. Кроме того, необходим более высокий уровень координации между государствами-членами НАТО, чтобы двусторонние юридические механизмы и каналы связи могли максимально эффективно использоваться для нужд членов альянса."

http://baltnews.lv/news/20160710/1016941185.html


В советские времена инцинденты были неприятным, но регулярным явлением. Натовцы постоянно "на прочность" испытывали ВС СССР. Количество войск противостоящих увеличивается, надо готовиться отвечать на провокации адекватно, а не траспондеры на каждого комара цеплять))


"Москва. 10 июля. INTERFAX.RU - Российская сторона внимательно изучает решения состоявшегося 8-9 июля в польской столице саммита Североатлантического альянса, ожидает подробных разъяснений в ходе заседания Совета Россия - НАТО, заявила официальный представитель МИД России Мария Захарова.

"Ожидаем подробные разъяснения представителей альянса о натовских усилениях по всем "азимутам" в ходе предстоящего 13 июля очередного заседания Совета Россия-НАТО на уровне постоянных представителей. В контексте декларируемых "миролюбивых устремлений" блока представляет интерес и позиция Брюсселя в отношении инициативы наших финских партнеров, т.н. "плана Ниинистё", по повышению авиационной безопасности на Балтике", - говорится в комментарии Захаровой, опубликованном в воскресенье на сайте МИД РФ.

По ее словам, "попытки же "демонизации" России с целью оправдания предпринимаемых шагов в сфере военного строительства, отвлечения внимания от деструктивной роли альянса и его отдельных союзников в провоцировании кризисов и поддержании очагов напряженности в различных регионах мира приобретают и вовсе гипертрофированные формы".

"При этом по-прежнему сознательно игнорируются долгосрочные негативные последствия и риски для всей системы евроатлантической безопасности, возникающие в результате целенаправленных действий Вашингтона и Брюсселя по изменению существующего баланса сил, в т.ч. форсированной реализации противоракетных планов США/НАТО в Европе", - сказала она.

Захарова отметила, что "однако даже первичный анализ итогов встречи показывает, что НАТО продолжает существовать в некоем военно-политическом "зазеркалье".

"Вопреки объективным интересам поддержания мира и стабильности в Европе, необходимости сопряжения потенциалов всех ответственных международных игроков в противодействии реальным, а не надуманным вызовам современности, альянс концентрирует свои усилия на "сдерживании" несуществующей "угрозы с Востока" ", - говорится в комментарии Захаровой, опубликованном в воскресенье на сайте МИД РФ.

Разительный дисбаланс в укреплении натовских флангов на фоне беспрецедентных масштабов исходящей с южного направления террористической опасности свидетельствует о все более очевидном отрыве политики блока от действительно насущных потребностей по защите и обеспечению безопасности граждан государств-членов НАТО, сказала Захарова."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/517766

----------


## OKA

"В Анкаре слышна стрельба, в воздухе над городом летают истребители и военные вертолеты. Турецкие военнослужащие перекрыли движение по обоим мостам через пролив Босфор. Генштаб Турции заявил о переходе власти в стране в его руки."



Попытка военного переворота в Турции. Хроника событий | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

Познавательные мнения о причинах и возможных последствиях несостоявшегося переворота : 

Саид Гафуров на Life об итогах турецкого недопереворота - Склерозник

А вот комментарий, наверно, наиболее близкий моему пониманию турецкой ситуации - Склерозник


Страсти в Южной Корее : "В Южной Корее вспыхнул крупный политический скандал в связи с ситуацией, которая сложилась при попытке премьер-министра пообщаться с противниками размещения в стране ПРО США..."

Полностью : Южная Корея на шесть часов осталась без своих лидеров - Склерозник

----------


## OKA

"21 июля 2016 - 00:24 AMT  PanARMENIAN.Net - Президент Азербайджана Ильхам Алиев подписал указ об утверждении протоколов по передаче в использование личного состава вооруженных сил Турецкой Республики зданий и строений в военном городке «Гызыл Шярг» и одного терминала на военном аэродроме в поселке Зейналабдин Тагиев.

На этих военных объектах Турция сможет разместить своих военных, технику и боевые самолеты.

Данный протокол был заключен между правительствами Азербайджана и Турции 3 июня 2016 года в Баку, пишет Haqqin.az со ссылкой на официальный сайт президента АР.

Указом президента министерству обороны Азербайджана также поручено обеспечить реализацию положений протокола. Кроме того, МИД страны предписывается направить правительству Турции уведомление о выполнении необходимых внутригосударственных процедур для вступления документа в силу."

В Азербайджане появятся турецкие военные базы - PanARMENIAN.Net

Ну вот и до Каспия полноценно Ната добралась. Осталось "ПРО от Ирана" воткнуть.

----------


## Avia M

"Под дудочку"...

Вопрос назначения нового посла Российской Федерации на Украине не обсуждается на государственном уровне. Об этом заявила заместитель главы МИД Украины по вопросам европейской интеграции Елена Зеркаль.
"Вопрос снят с повестки дня", - сказала она в эфире украинского "5 канала", отвечая на вопрос относительно согласия о назначении нового российского посла на Украине.
Зеркаль полагает, что отказ Киева рассматривать назначение нового посла не повлияет на отношение Украины с РФ. "Мы также лимитированы в возможностях нормальной работы в РФ, поэтому я думаю, что это никак не повлияет (на отношения с РФ - прим. ТАСС), учитывая, что роль предыдущего посла РФ в формировании отношений была минимальной", - добавила она.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - МИД Украины: Киев не обсуждает вопрос назначения нового посла РФ

----------


## Avia M

Политика террора?...

Сегодня стало известно, что Федеральная служба безопасности пресекла теракты в Крыму, подготовленные Главным управлением разведки Минобороны Украины.
Теракты, как заявили в ФСБ, готовились на критически важных элементах инфраструктуры и жизнеобеспечения Крыма. Их целью была дестабилизация социально-политической обстановки на полуострове перед выборами.
Группу диверсантов обнаружили в ночь на 7 августа в районе Армянска. Во время их задержания погиб сотрудник ФСБ. Еще один российский военнослужащий стал жертвой массированного обстрела со стороны Украины, который прикрывал попытку прорыва.
На месте столкновения силовики нашли 20 самодельных взрывных устройств, боеприпасы и оружие спецподразделений украинской армии. По делу о подготовке диверсии задержаны семь человек, в Крыму усилены меры безопасности.


РИА Новости Опасная игра: Путин заявил, что Украина перешла к террору | РИА Новости

----------


## OKA

"Фидель Кастро — бесспорный герой «холодной войны» и одна из самых влиятельных политических фигур XX века, отмечает испанское издание LaVanguardia. Сегодня ему исполняется 90 лет. Человек, который изменил судьбу своей страны,бросил вызов США, поставил планету на грань ядерного конфликта, продвигал идеи мирового коммунизма, живой символ кубинской революции — празднует свой юбилей..."

Полностью здесь : https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2166625.html 

C юбилеем т.Кастро! Немногие из его врагов дожили до такого возраста)) Силён Команданте! Советско-Кубинская школа))

Несколько цитат здесь : http://ria.ru/world/20160813/1474292121.html

С уходом братьев Кастро и Ортеги , янкам останется мексиканизировать Лат.Ам. и властвовать от Севера до Юга. Венесуэла и Бразилия -не самые маленькие страны мира, но напряжение нарастает  , подогреваемое снаружи. 

Мексика- известная демократия))

----------


## Avia M

ТОКИО, 14 августа. /Корр. ТАСС Алексей Заврачаев/. КНДР готова нанести упреждающий ядерный удар по Вооруженным силам США в случае провокационных действий в Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе. Об этом сообщило в воскресенье агентство ЦТАК.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: КНДР пригрозила нанести ядерный удар по ВС США в случае провокаций

----------


## Avia M

Попытки "притянуть за уши" резолюцию 2231 Совета Безопасности ООН в случае использования российскими ВКС аэродрома в Иране для нанесения ударов по террористам и обвинить РФ в нарушении этого документа абсолютно беспочвенны. Об этом заявил в среду ТАСС источник в МИД РФ.
"Американцам надо повнимательнее прочитать резолюцию 2231 СБ ООН, - отметил собеседник агентства. - Формулировки соответствующего пункта, касающиеся поставок вооружений Тегерану, никакого отношения к ситуации с российскими самолетами в Иране не имеют".

Вот и славненько...

----------


## OKA

"  15 августа 1918 года США заявили о прекращении существования России и высадили свои войска во Владивостоке

Традиционно считается, что США и Россия ни разу не воевали друг с другом. Однако был в нашей истории эпизод, когда американцы с оружием в руках вторгались на русскую землю.
Идея военного вторжения в Россию возникла в правящих кругах США еще до победы Октябрьской революции. Буквально накануне Октябрьского вооруженного восстания, 24 октября (6 ноября) 1917 года, посол США в России Дэвид Роуленд Фрэнсис в телеграмме в Вашингтон предлагал отправить в Россию через Владивосток или Швецию несколько дивизий американских войск.

21 февраля 1918 года тот же Фрэнсис, сообщая о положении в Советской России, предлагал немедленно начать военную интервенцию. «Я настаиваю, – писал он, – на необходимости взять под свой контроль Владивосток, а Мурманск и Архангельск передать под контроль Великобритании и Франции...».

Сенатор-республиканец от штата Вашингтон Майлз Пойндекстер, призывая к интервенции, заявлял, что «Россия является просто географическим понятием, и ни чем больше она никогда не будет. Ее сила сплочения, организации и восстановления ушла навсегда. Нация не существует...».

Первыми, опередив американцев, в России высадились англичане: 9 марта, они начали в Мурманске высадку десанта с крейсера «Глори». 14 марта в Мурманск с новым отрядом интервентов прибыл английский крейсер «Кохрэйн», а 18 марта – французский крейсер «Адмирал Об». Американцы присоединились позднее: 27 мая в Мурманский порт вошел американский крейсер «Олимпия», с которого вскоре высадился отряд американской пехоты.

Первыми на российскую землю 4 сентября 1918 года вступили солдаты 339-го пехотного полка. Несмотря на то, что в задачу американских частей входила только охрана военного имущества, ситуация на фронте вынудила командование интервентов бросить военные части США в наступление в районе Вологодской железной дороги и Двины.

Общие потери американского контингента на Севере России составили 110 погибших в бою и 70 человек умерших от холода и болезней. Понесённые потери вынудили американцев эвакуировать свои войска с русского севера, и к 5 августа в Мурманске не осталось ни одного американца.

Однако 10 дней спустя Госдепартамент США официально объявил о разрыве дипломатических отношений с Россией. При этом имелась в виду не Советская Россия и ее большевистское правительство, а Россия вообще. В декларации Госдепа говорилось о прекращении существования России как государства. В тот же день началась высадка американских войск во Владивостоке. Американский экспедиционный корпус в Сибири находился под командованием генерал-майора Грейвса и насчитывал 7950 солдат и офицеров. В Россию были передислоцированы подразделения 27-го и 31-го пехотных полков, а также добровольцы из 13-го, 62-го и 12-го
пехотных полков.

Американские войска оказались неподготовленными к суровым условиям Сибири. Широко распространены были проблемы с поставками топлива, боеприпасов и продовольствия. Лошади контингента США привыкли к жизни в умеренном климате и не были в состоянии действовать при минусовых температурах, вода в пулеметах без добавок просто замерзала.

Наиболее примечательным боевым столкновением между русскими и американцами на Дальнем Востоке стал бой у села Романовка, 25 июня 1919 года, вблизи Владивостока, где большевистские части под командованием Якова Тряпицына атаковали американцев и нанесли им потери в 24 человека убитыми.

Последний американский солдат покинул Сибирь 1 апреля 1920 года. За время 19-месячного пребывания в России американцы потеряли на Дальнем Востоке 189 солдат."

15 августа 1918 года США заявили о прекращении существования России и высадили свои войска во Владивостоке. Обсуждение на LiveInternet - Российский Сервис Онлайн-Дневников

----------


## Avia M

Киев в ближайшие дни передаст в арбитраж дело по поводу суверенных прав в водах вокруг Крыма, заявил на совещании глав иностранных дипучреждений глава МИД Украины Павел Климкин.
Ранее в своем Twitter Климкин сообщал, что украинская делегация завершила досудебные консультации с Россией по поводу суверенных прав в водах вокруг Крыма и готовится передать дело в арбитраж на основании UNCLOS — конвенции ООН по морскому праву.
"В ближайшие дни мы передадим для дальнейшего рассмотрения наше судебное дело о нарушениях России и ее обязательствах в рамках конвенции по морскому праву", — рассказал Климкин украинским дипломатам.

В российском МИД 18 августа заявили, что Москва готова обсуждать с Киевом конвенцию ООН по морскому праву. При этом, по данным внешнеполитического ведомства, на встрече, которая прошла в Минске 11 августа и должна была быть посвящена вопросам толкования и применения конвенции ООН по морскому праву от 1982 года, предметного разговора не вышло.

https://ria.ru/world/20160822/1474928348.html

----------


## Avia M

"НАТУ" укачало... Симптомы. 

Россия нацелена на подрыв единства НАТО, заявил глава Объединенного комитета начальников штабов Вооруженных сил США генерал Джозеф Данфорд.
Американский аналитик рассказал, как нужно "сдерживать" Россию
Выступая перед студентами Национального университета обороны в Вашингтоне, Данфорд "выразил опасения по поводу действий России в Крыму, а также ее угроз в отношении Грузии и Молдавии и помощи (правительству) Сирии", сообщает пресс-служба Пентагона.
По данным американского военного ведомства, Данфорд назвал это попыткой "подорвать позиции самого успешного альянса в истории — НАТО".
"Россия пытается расшатать его", — сказал американский генерал.

----------


## Avia M

Во всём виноваты "Москали" (не Чубайс)... :Smile: 

Для стран Запада не существует правовых препятствий, чтобы признать воссоединение Крыма с Россией, но они не делают этого из политических соображений, заявил глава МИД России Сергей Лавров на встрече со студентами и преподавателями МГИМО.

Глава российского МИД подчеркнул, что не видит альтернативы минским соглашениям по Донбассу. Он отметил, что заявления Киева о невозможности выполнить договоренности "по объективным причинам", не делают чести украинскому руководству, так как до подписания все формулировки подробно обсуждались и переуточнялись.

https://ria.ru/world/20160901/1475814411.html

----------


## Avia M

Кое-кому на западе всё неймётся...

Введенные США санкции против компании СГМ-Мост - генподрядчика строительства Керченского моста - никак не повлияют на ход работ. Об этом в четверг ТАСС заявили в инфоцентре "Крымский мост".
"Санкции не повлияют на строительство моста, - говорится в заявлении в ответ на запрос ТАСС. - Подрядчик располагает всеми необходимыми ресурсами для своевременной реализации данного проекта".


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - Санкции США против подрядчика не помешают строительству моста в Крым

----------


## Avia M

Глава МИД России Сергей Лавров высказал свое мнение о роли Запада в создании напряженной ситуации на Украине, сообщило РИА "Новости". По мнению главы внешнеполитического ведомства, Запад был заинтересован в перевороте на Украине.

"То, что так произошло (на Украине) однозначно показывает, что Запад был заинтересован в этом перевороте. Они говорят, что не готовили его, что народ просто восстал, но мы-то знаем, что это не совсем так"...

https://ria.ru/world/20160902/1475873765.html

P.S. Интересно, чем занимались многочисленные подразделения СБУ в преддверии госпереворота?

----------


## Avia M

ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 3 сентября. /ТАСС/. Премьер-министр Японии Синдзо Абэ призвал президента РФ Владимира Путина поставить точку в территориальном споре, а также решить проблему заключения мирного договора и начать новую эпоху российско-японских отношений.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Абэ призвал Путина поставить точку в территориальном споре

Со стороны России, точка по моему поставлена. Авторучка на поле партнёров...

----------


## OKA

> ВЛАДИВОСТОК, 3 сентября. /ТАСС/. Премьер-министр Японии Синдзо Абэ призвал президента РФ Владимира Путина поставить точку в территориальном споре, а также решить проблему заключения мирного договора и начать новую эпоху российско-японских отношений...
> 
> Со стороны России, точка по моему поставлена. Авторучка на поле партнёров...


Ну в дипломатии до "точки" много воды может утечь))

"...И, в-третьих, по словам политика, "целью этой речи было заложить основу для следующей встречи в декабре, наиболее важной темой которой, очевидно, будет мирный договор". "Технически война закончена, но мирный договор еще не подписан, это оказывает плохое влияние на многие аспекты, в том числе экономического сотрудничества", - указал он.

Во время выступления на пленарной сессии второго Восточного экономического форума (ВЭФ) премьер-министр Японии неоднократно обращался к российскому лидеру, называя его по имени и обращаясь на "ты". Японский премьер после окончания встречи с российским президентом заявил узкому кругу японских журналистов, что проведет встречу с Путиным 15 декабря на своей малой родине - в префектуре Ямагути..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Источник: своей речью на ВЭФ Абэ хотел заложить основу для обсуждения мирного договора


Вот здесь точка очевидна)) :

"Президент России Владимир Путин в ходе Восточного экономического форума заявил, что вопрос территориальной принадлежности Крыма закрыт навсегда.

"Народ Крыма решение принял, проголосовал. Вопрос исторически закрыт. Возврата к прежней системе не существует вообще никакого", - сказал Путин.

1 сентября министр иностранных дел России Сергей Лавров заявил, что сегодня нет никаких правовых препятствий для признания мировым сообществом воссоединения Крыма с Россией.

"Никакой правовой проблемы с признанием нашими западными партнерами вхождения Крыма, его воссоединения с Российской Федерацией, не существует. Нет политической воли, есть очевидное политическое желание использовать эту ситуацию в той линии, которая проводилась Западом под предводительством США давно, задолго до Украины. Линии на сдерживание Российской Федерации", - заявил Лавров. Он также напомнил, что воссоединение Крыма и России "произошло в полном соответствии с международным правом".

В марте 2014 года в Крыму прошел референдум, на котором 96,77% избирателей Республики Крым и 95,6% жителей Севастополя высказались за вхождение в состав Российской Федерации."

https://rg.ru/2016/09/03/putin-narod...-ne-budet.html

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;139486]Ну в дипломатии до "точки" много воды может утечь))

На мой взгляд, за 70 лет дипломатии по "точке", утекло предостаточно. Пора перекрывать.
По Крыму, полемику закрыли гораздо раньше. Президент вынужден (вопросы из зала) периодически продолжать "услаждать уши" западных идеологов. Вероятно им это доставляет удовольствие...

----------


## Avia M

9 сентября 2016 г., AEX.RU –  Минпромторг подтвердил наличие планов по передаче прав на техобслуживание самолетов Ан-124-100 российским авиастроителям, объяснив это фактическим неисполнением украинским концерном «Антонов» своих обязательств, сообщает РБК со ссылкой на Минпромторг.
Российские авиастроительные предприятия действительно прорабатывают возможность техобслуживания транспортных самолетов Ан-124-100 («Руслан») без привлечения их разработчика — украинского концерна «Антонов». 

Минпромторг ответил на угрозу запретить полеты Ан-124-100 за границу - AEX.RU

----------


## Avia M

Обещают "посадки" европейцев...

Украина не позволит проводить на своей территории выборы в Государственную думу РФ. Президент Украины Петр Порошенко поручил министру иностранных дел Павлу Климкину проинформировать об этом Москву. Такую информацию разместил на своей странице в Facebook пресс-секретарь президента Святослав Цеголко.
 Ранее Верховная рада страны призвала иностранных парламентариев бойкотировать выборы в Госдуму на территории Крыма. Там пригрозили, что западные наблюдатели, въехавшие на полуостров для контроля избирательного процесса, станут фигурантами уголовных дел.
На территории Украины не позволят проводить выборы в Госдуму РФ - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## Avia M

США вместе с западными партнерами последовательно разрушали базовые основы миропорядка, начиная с Боснии и Косово и заканчивая Ираком и Ливией, заявил глава Минобороны РФ Сергей Шойгу, отвечая на обвинения главы Пентагона Эштона Картера в подрыве основ мирового порядка Россией.

https://ria.ru/defense_safety/20160912/1476749230.html

----------


## Avia M

Произвол Брюсселя. Граждане (по списку) России и* Украины* продолжат "санкционироваться"... Чем ответят столицы?

БРЮССЕЛЬ, 15 сентября. /Корр. ТАСС Денис Дубровин/. Совет ЕС утвердил продление санкций до 15 марта 2017 года в отношении черного списка физических лиц и организаций России и Украины.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - ЕС продлил действие черного списка для РФ и Украины

----------


## Avia M

Произвол Москвы... :Smile: 

БИШКЕК, 16 сентября. /ТАСС/. Президент России Владимир Путин резко отверг возражения Украины по поводу председательства РФ в СНГ и не позволил представителю Киева внести изменения в утверждаемые саммитом Содружества документы. Глава российского государства указал на то, что представитель Украины юридически не имеет такого права.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - Путин отверг возражения Украины по поводу председательства РФ в СНГ

----------


## OKA

> Произвол Москвы...
> 
> БИШКЕК, 16 сентября. /ТАСС/. Президент России Владимир Путин резко отверг возражения Украины по поводу председательства РФ в СНГ и не позволил представителю Киева внести изменения в утверждаемые саммитом Содружества документы. Глава российского государства указал на то, что представитель Украины юридически не имеет такого права.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Политика - Путин отверг возражения Украины по поводу председательства РФ в СНГ


Вот удивительно )))



"Известный американский ученый Беннет Омалу заявил, что Хиллари Клинтон, возможно, была отравлена, и виноваты в этом Путин или Трамп, сообщает издание Metro.

В своем "Твиттере" Омалу посоветовал предвыборному штабу Клинтон проверить кровь кандидата в президенты США на содержание яда, так как вполне вероятно, что ее отравили. Затем он добавил, что не доверяет Путину и Трампу, так как "они способны на все".

Пользователи соцсетей отреагировали на это заявление с сарказмом и возмущением. "Сколько вам заплатили, чтобы опубликовать здесь эту глупость?" — спросил один из пользователей.

Состояние здоровья Хиллари Клинтон вновь оказалось в центре внимания прессы после инцидента 11 сентября, когда кандидату в президенты США стало плохо во время траурной церемонии памяти жертв теракта в Нью-Йорке. Тогда стало известно, что она болела пневмонией, однако, по словам самой Клинтон, ей гораздо лучше.

С тех пор в соцсетях стали появляться теории заговора, например, что вместо Клинтон используют двойника."

Полностью : 

http://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=2798314

 

http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051617973#93


"Режиссёр фильма «Сноуден» Оливер Стоун также признался, что заклеивает камеру на ноутбуке.

Напомним, ранее директор ФБР Джеймс Коми предложил американцам заклеивать веб-камеру на ноутбуке на случай хакерской атаки и взлома. Руководитель спецслужбы признался, что он и сам так защищается от слежки. К этому способу защиты личных данных прибегает и создатель Facebook Марк Цукерберг.

Фильм «Сноуден» выходит в российском прокате 15 сентября."

http://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051617978#comments

----------


## Avia M

Неназванный источник в ЦРУ-"Зелье доставлял двойник Путина, добавлял в какаву тройник Трампа"... :Smile: 
Заклеивать веб бесполезно, давно используется полупрозрачный пластик корпуса. например, Хиллари заклеила, результат известен всем...

----------


## OKA

> Неназванный источник в ЦРУ-"Зелье доставлял двойник Путина, добавлял в какаву тройник Трампа"...
> Заклеивать веб бесполезно, давно используется полупрозрачный пластик корпуса. например, Хиллари заклеила, результат известен всем...


 

Шапочки из фольги и бронекастрюли- нашефсё))

----------


## Avia M

> Шапочки из фольги и бронекастрюли- нашефсё))


Креативно, практично. Ещё вот...

----------


## OKA

> Креативно, практично. Ещё вот...


Ну у Запада есть нетленка Оруэлла 1984 (про гнилой Запад жэж))), с телекраном , 

в СССР никто и не сомневался, после шпионских фильмов, в кошмарах Васи Ложкина))

 

Картины | Вася Ложкин. Картины, рисунки, песни

Иначе экономичные бизнесполковники всё растащутьЪ)))

----------


## Avia M

> Иначе экономичные бизнесполковники всё растащутьЪ)))


Пора снимать кино "Особенности национальной "бизнесполкослужбы", пока сия забава не стала трендом (мож поздно?).
Помнится нам обещали, что всех "плохишей мильтонов", в полицию ни ногой...

----------


## Avia M

Ура! мы ломим; гнутся шведы...

 В Швеции отмечают рост угрозы со стороны России, но ее суть держится в секрете, пишет шведская газета Dagens nyheter со ссылкой на источники в кругах, имеющих доступ к военному планированию и информации спецслужб.

https://ria.ru/world/20160919/1477281714.html

----------


## OKA

> Ура! мы ломим; гнутся шведы...
> 
>  В Швеции отмечают рост угрозы со стороны России, но ее суть держится в секрете, пишет шведская газета Dagens nyheter со ссылкой на источники в кругах, имеющих доступ к военному планированию и информации спецслужб.
> 
> https://ria.ru/world/20160919/1477281714.html


Швэццкие негры-беженцы  - родичи Пушкина! Вот это поворот !  :Biggrin: 

https://rg.ru/2016/08/12/v-shvecii-p...gi-mashin.html

----------


## Avia M

> Швэццкие негры-беженцы  - родичи Пушкина! Вот это поворот ! 
> 
> https://rg.ru/2016/08/12/v-shvecii-p...gi-mashin.html


Дык все ж человеки на планете братья... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Дык все ж человеки на планете братья...


Не все  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Не все


Понятно...

----------


## OKA

> Понятно...







Минима полчеловечества-сёстры  , и таки да,  полно небратьев))

----------


## OKA

"Порошенко обсудил с Клинтон санкции против России

Кандидат в президенты США Хиллари Клинтон и президент Украины Петр Порошенко



Фото: Reuters/Pixstream

Президент Украины Петр Порошенко встретился в Нью-Йорке с кандидатом в президенты США Хиллари Клинтон. Политики обсудили санкции против России, ситуацию в Донбассе и реформы на Украине

Президент Украины Петр Порошенко провел встречу с кандидатом в президенты США от Демократической партии Хиллари Клинтон, говорится на сайте украинского лидера.

Порошенко «проинформировал Хиллари Клинтон» о ситуации в Донбассе и подчеркнул, что сегодня Украина «борется за свободу и демократические ценности, которые объединяют весь цивилизованный мир».

В сообщении, опубликованном на сайте Порошенко, подчеркивается, что политики отметили действенность санкционной политики против России.

«Собеседники согласились, что в противостоянии российской агрессии важным является укрепление трансатлантического единства и солидарности с Украиной», — отмечает пресс-служба Порошенко.

Украинский президент поблагодарил кандидата от Демократов за постоянную поддержку Украины, а Клинтон в свою очередь заметила, что в последнее время Киев достиг прогресса в осуществлении реформ, и поддержала продолжение этого процесса.

Как отмечает The Wall Street Journal, решение Клинтон о встрече с Порошенко было принято на фоне заявлений ее соперника по президентской гонке Дональда Трампа, который высоко оценил лидерство российского президента Владимира Путина. Клинтон перед встречей сказала Порошенко, что обсудит с ним «реальные проблемы и угрозы, исходящие от российской агрессии»."

Подробнее на РБК:

Порошенко обсудил с Клинтон санкции против России :: Политика :: РБК


Нежданчик про "свободу и демократию")) Какие нафиг секретные тюрьмы....

----------


## Avia M

> Нежданчик про "свободу и демократию")) Какие нафиг секретные тюрьмы....


Не надоело им "свободно сотрясать воздух демократии"? Леди понятно, на мужскую половину обижена, имеет желание самоутвердиться.
Но г-н Порошенко, вроде всем доволен. Непонятно.

----------


## Avia M

"Самый большой друг"...

"Мы телепаемся, уже несколько месяцев не можем договориться по цене на газ. В связи с этим Россия снизила поставки нефти в Белоруссию. Мы это воспринимаем как давление на Белоруссию, но давления я не потерплю и белорусы тоже", — сказал Лукашенко 
https://ria.ru/sg/20160920/1477428745.html

----------


## OKA

> "Самый большой друг"...
> 
> "Мы телепаемся, уже несколько месяцев не можем договориться по цене на газ. В связи с этим Россия снизила поставки нефти в Белоруссию. Мы это воспринимаем как давление на Белоруссию, но давления я не потерплю и белорусы тоже", — сказал Лукашенко 
> https://ria.ru/sg/20160920/1477428745.html


Что ждать-то, биотопливо- вот выбор мастеров))   Морская авиация 

Тут и импортозамещение, и независимость, и рабочие места. Яблоки с картохой не перевелись поди))

----------


## Avia M

> Что ждать-то, биотопливо- вот выбор мастеров))   Морская авиация 
> 
> Тут и импортозамещение, и независимость, и рабочие места. Яблоки с картохой не перевелись поди))


Зачем био?... Губки надул, ножкой топнул- с дешёвым газком, оно веселее.

----------


## Avia M

Опрометчиво поступил Трамп... Али дальновидно!

Кандидат на пост президента США от Республиканской партии Дональд Трамп не будет встречаться с украинским лидером Петром Порошенко на полях 71-й сессии Генеральной ассамблеи ООН.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Трамп не захотел встречаться с Порошенко в рамках Генассамблеи ООН

Кст. поговаривают, что в кармане "заначка"... 
https://youtu.be/vdp5dA9Mx0Y

----------


## OKA

> Опрометчиво поступил Трамп... Али дальновидно!
> 
> Кандидат на пост президента США от Республиканской партии Дональд Трамп не будет встречаться с украинским лидером Петром Порошенко на полях 71-й сессии Генеральной ассамблеи ООН.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Международная панорама - Трамп не захотел встречаться с Порошенко в рамках Генассамблеи ООН
> 
> Кст. поговаривают, что в кармане "заначка"... 
> https://youtu.be/vdp5dA9Mx0Y


Это шоколадка для Хилого Кли))

----------


## Avia M

> Это шоколадка для Хилого Кли))


Понятно, наверняка с разрешения "вады"... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Понятно, наверняка с разрешения "вады"...


Чиста полечицца свеженькими "стимуляторами"  :Biggrin: 

  ))

----------


## OKA

"ТОКИО, 23 сентября. /Корр. ТАСС Игорь Беляев/. Правительство Японии утвердило позицию, согласно которой минимальным требованием на переговорах с Россией по территориальной проблеме будет передача японской стороне острова Шикотан и группы островов Хабомаи. Об этом в пятницу сообщила крупнейшая местная газета "Иомиури".

В то же время, согласно ее информации, правительство Японии в настоящее время рассматривает возможность заключения мирного договора до "решения вопроса принадлежности всех четырех островов, включающих Кунашир и Итуруп". По данным многочисленных правительственных источников газеты, эти вопросы будут обсуждаться на предстоящих встречах лидеров двух государств - в ноябре на саммите стран Азиатско-Тихоокеанского экономического сотрудничества (АТЭС) в Перу и в декабре в ходе предполагаемого визита президента РФ Владимира Путина в Японию.

Издание напоминает, что базовая позиция японского правительства по возвращению всех четырех островов не изменилась. Однако отмечается, что теперь рассматривается возможность заключения мирного договора после передаче японской стороне Шикотана и островов Хабомаи. "После этого правительство Японии намеревается продолжить переговорный процесс с Россией, - пишет "Иомиури". - Он будет включать в себя осуществление на двух оставшихся островах совместной экономической деятельности, которая в конечном счете должна будет привести к передаче их Японии".

Москва и Токио много десятилетий ведут переговоры с целью выработки мирного договора. Основным препятствием на этом пути является проблема принадлежности Южных Курил. После окончания Второй мировой войны все Курильские острова были включены в состав СССР, однако принадлежность Итурупа, Кунашира, Шикотана и Хабомаи оспаривается Японией. В 1956 году была подписана совместная декларация о прекращении состояния войны между СССР и Японией, но мирный договор до сих пор не заключен."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: Япония определила условия ведения переговоров с РФ по территориальному вопросу




Добродушная сторона)) Там гадзилны и гайдзины плачут под американской оккупацией, на о.Окинава. 

Вот когда страна выйдет из зоны американской оккупации (никогда)), тогда , м.б. внешняя политика этой страны будет независимой. А пока там Ната++

Токио и Лондон- близнецы братья! Кто более истории ценен?

Мы говорим - Токио, подразумеваем Лондон))

Мы говорим - Лондон , подразумеваем Токио))


Это, если чО, юмористическое прочтение произведения поэта -авангардиста В.В.М.))

Что-то своего терр.главаря никак не правосудят, а туда-ж "милостиво поясняютЪ" ))

----------


## Avia M

"Откатились"...

ТОКИО, 23 сентября. /Корр. ТАСС Василий Головнин/. МИД Японии опроверг в пятницу утверждения, согласно которым Токио готов подписать мирный договор с Россией на условиях передачи только двух южнокурильских островов, а не четырех, как он официально требует. "Это не соответствует действительности, - заявил ТАСС официальный представитель министерства. - Правительство Японии в соответствии со своим прежним курсом будет упорно вести переговоры, направленные на заключение мирного договора с Россией на основе решения вопроса принадлежности всех четырех островов".

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - МИД Японии опроверг данные о том, что Токио готов согласиться на два острова Южных Курил

----------


## OKA

> "Откатились"...
> 
> ТОКИО, 23 сентября. /Корр. ТАСС Василий Головнин/. МИД Японии опроверг в пятницу утверждения, согласно которым Токио готов подписать мирный договор с Россией на условиях передачи только двух южнокурильских островов, а не четырех, как он официально требует. "Это не соответствует действительности, - заявил ТАСС официальный представитель министерства. - Правительство Японии в соответствии со своим прежним курсом будет упорно вести переговоры, направленные на заключение мирного договора с Россией на основе решения вопроса принадлежности всех четырех островов".
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Международная панорама - МИД Японии опроверг данные о том, что Токио готов согласиться на два острова Южных Курил


Они "не откатятся")) Это фундамент кривого сознания- типа в оккупации под штатами , но отважно отстаивают свои интересы за нарот)) 

Прям как у соседей, только без хунты с вышиванками))

"Друг Борис", по пьяни, почти готов был к признанию "друга Рю" братом навеки)) , но видать нашатыря с похмела поднесли вовремя, и "откатился"))

----------


## Avia M

Боря влился в работу...

"Министр иностранных дел Великобритании Борис Джонсон заявил в телеэфире Би-би-си, что Россия повинна в затягивании гражданской войны в Сирии и, возможно, в совершении военных преступлений в форме авианалетов на автоколонны с гуманитарной помощью"

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - Захарова напомнила об Ираке в ответ на обвинения РФ в затягивании войны в Сирии

----------


## APKAH

> Боря влился в работу...


Это пример деградации западных элит. Когда невзирая на то что он шоумэн, его ставят на различные должности, не взирая на образование и непонимание происходящего, главное что "кровей знатных". А в западных странах это нормально, был министр образования, стал министр экономики, был мэром стал главой МИД, министр МВД становится премьер-министром...нету харизматичных личностей на западе, какие-то чиновники среднего звена

----------


## Avia M

> Это пример деградации западных элит. Когда невзирая на то что он шоумэн, его ставят на различные должности, не взирая на образование и непонимание происходящего, главное что "кровей знатных". А в западных странах это нормально, был министр образования, стал министр экономики, был мэром стал главой МИД, министр МВД становится премьер-министром...нету харизматичных личностей на западе, какие-то чиновники среднего звена


С харизмами аккуратнее- разные бывают... :Smile: 
Пока не лопнет мыльный пузырь "made in usa", исполнение команды "фас" шавками продолжится. Порядочные и прагматичные личности естественно имеются, но их не слышно (слишком громко свора лает).
Кст., вспомнился Йагупоп 77-ой... https://youtu.be/RHjWn67sk_k

----------


## Avia M

КИЕВ/БРЮССЕЛЬ, 26 сентября. /ТАСС/. Комитет Европарламента (ЕП) по внутренним делам, юстиции и гражданским свободам проголосовал в поддержку предоставления Украине безвизового режима с Европейским союзом. Об этом в понедельник сообщил глава Министерства юстиции Украины Павел Петренко.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Комитет Европарламента поддержал отмену виз ЕС для Украины

----------


## OKA

"Повстанцы из Революционных вооруженных сил Колумбии (РВСК) и власти республики подписали в понедельник, 26 сентября, соглашение, которым завершается продолжавшаяся около полувека гражданская война, передает Reuters.

Подписание прошло в торжественной обстановке и в присутствии многочисленных иностранных гостей в Картахене. Свои подписи под документом поставили президент Колумбии Хуан Мануэль Сантос и лидер бывших повстанцев Родриго Лондоньо Эчеверри по прозвищу Тимоченко.

Все присутствовавшие на церемонии одеты в белые одежды как символ мира, площадь Картахены на берегу Карибского моря, где проходит церемония, также была украшена белыми флагами. В память о погибших в конфликте была исполнена поминальная песня, передает РИА Новости.

Сантос и Тимоченко подписали документ специальными шариковыми ручками, изготовленными из боевых патронов. По словам колумбийского лидера, это будет символизировать переход от насилия к образованию и новому будущему для страны.

По словам Лондоньо, повстанцы от своих идей не отказываются. «Мы продолжим борьбу за них на политической арене», — подчеркнул он, попросив прощения у всех жертв конфликта. Тимоченко объявил о начале новой эры примирения и строительства мира в Колумбии. «Пусть бог хранит Колумбию, война закончилась», — сказал лидер повстанцев.

По случаю подписания исторического соглашения в Картахену прибыли генеральный секретарь ООН Пан Ги Мун, президенты Кубы и Венесуэлы Рауль Кастро и Николас Мадуро, госсекретарь США Джон Керри.

Представители повстанцев и правительства 24 августа подписали соглашение по итогам продолжавшихся в Гаване несколько лет мирных переговоров. Ранее, в июне, было подписано соглашение о прекращении огня.

В соответствии с условиями соглашения повстанцы откажутся от вооруженной борьбы и присоединятся к правовому политическому процессу.

Левые повстанцы, изначально представлявшие собой вооруженное крыло местной компартии, вели войну против колумбийского правительства с 1964 года. В ходе самого продолжительного конфликта в Латинской Америке погибли 220 тысяч человек, миллионы стали беженцами.

За четыре года мирных переговоров удалось достичь соглашения по ряду направлений — земельной реформе, решению проблемы вовлечения РВСК в незаконный оборот наркотиков, защите государством жертв конфликта, разоружению, а также участию бывших повстанцев в политической деятельности.

Соглашение должно быть одобрено населением Колумбии на референдуме, намеченном на 2 октября."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/09/27/colombia/



Кранты партизанам...  Познавательная статья на тему :



"Очень интересная статья о колумбийских партизанах ФАРК, которые спустя несколько десятилетий партизанской войны в колумбийских джунглях заключили перемирие в действующим правительством.
Автору статью удалось побывать с поездкой на партизанских территориях. О впечатлениях в статье ниже..."

В гостях у ФАРК - Colonel Cassad

----------


## Avia M

> С харизмами аккуратнее- разные бывают...
> Пока не лопнет мыльный пузырь "made in usa", исполнение команды "фас" шавками продолжится. Порядочные и прагматичные личности естественно имеются, но их не слышно (слишком громко свора лает).
> Кст., вспомнился Йагупоп 77-ой... https://youtu.be/RHjWn67sk_k



"Фас"- продолжение...

Захарова назвала слова Кирби о России командой «фас» для террористов

Официальный представитель министерства иностранных дел России Мария Захарова на своей официальной странице в Facebook прокомментировала слова представителя Госдепа Соединенных Штатов Джона Кирби, который накануне заявил, что при отказе России от сотрудничества с Штатами, последствия будут негативными для нашей страны.

«Гражданская война в Сирии продолжится, экстремисты продолжат пользоваться вакуумом власти, для расширения своих операций, которые будут включать в себя удары по российским интересам, возможно, даже по российским городам. И Россия продолжит отправлять домой военных в мешках для тел, и россияне продолжат терять ресурсы, возможно, даже снова самолеты», — сказал Кирби.
Захарова назвала слова Кирби о России командой «фас» для террористов - Телеканал «Звезда»

"Хромая утка". Реалии...


Президент США Барак Обама считает, что решение Конгресса поддержать законопроект, дающий право семьям жертв терактов 11 сентября 2001 года подавать иски против Саудовской Аравии, может привести к тому, что другие государства могут начать предъявлять обвинения американским военнослужащим. Об этом хозяин Белого дома заявил на встрече с журналистами, отрывок которой показали в среду в эфире телеканала CNN.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/3662378

----------


## Avia M

Газ-нефть-яблоки...

МИНСК, 2 октября. /ТАСС/. Министерство антимонопольного регулирования и торговли Белоруссии приняло постановление о повышении тарифов на транспортировку российской нефти по трубопроводам на своей территории. Соответствующий документ размещен на сайте министерства 1 октября.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - Белоруссия повысила тарифы на транспортировку российской нефти

----------


## Avia M

Ударим санкциями по плутонию! Давно пора прищемить американов, понимашь...

МОСКВА, 3 окт — РИА Новости. Россия может возобновить действие соглашения с США по плутонию в случае сокращения военной инфраструктуры и численности контингента войск США, размещенных на территории стран НАТО, вступивших в альянс позднее 2000-го года, а также при отмене санкций и закона Магнитского, следует из базы данных нижней палаты парламента.
https://ria.ru/atomtec/20161003/1478389266.html

А также.
Астму в массы! Преимущества болезней, во благо великих достижений...

http://tass.ru/sport/3674401

----------


## OKA

> ...А также.
> Астму в массы! Преимущества болезней, во благо великих достижений...
> 
> ТАСС: Спорт - Соперница Юлии Ефимовой на ОИ-2016 попала в спискок хакеров Fancy Bears


Астма точно стимулирует к золоту, особливо по плаванию  :Biggrin:  
Канэто не с.. соврёт)) Стимуляторы-астмуляторы :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Куда дальше?...

Верховный комиссар Организации Объединенных Наций по правам человека Зейд Раад аль Хуссейн призвал Совбез ООН ввести ограничения на использование права вето для постоянных членов организации ради решения «проблемы Алеппо», об этом сообщает РИА Новости.

«Я твердо верю, что настало время для сильного руководства и смелых действий, а также в то, что Совет Безопасности ООН должен без каких-либо дальнейших проволочек принять критерии для сдерживания членов от использования права вето, когда существуют серьезные опасения, что, возможно, были совершены военные преступления, преступления против человечности или геноцид», – заявил аль Хуссейн.

Каких именно членов Совбеза ООН необходимо лишить права вето, аль Хуссейн не уточнил. Однако добавил, что использование солдатами армии САР при поддержке российских ВКС зажигательного оружия нарушает третий протокол Конвенции о конкретных видах обычного оружия. Также он заметил, что «пушки адского огня» (минометы со шрапнелью), которые использует вооруженная оппозиция, абсолютно неприемлемы.
В ООН призвали Совбез отобрать у постоянных членов право вето - Телеканал «Звезда»

----------


## OKA

> Куда дальше?...
> 
> Верховный комиссар Организации Объединенных Наций по правам человека Зейд Раад аль Хуссейн призвал Совбез ООН ввести ограничения на использование права вето для постоянных членов организации ради решения «проблемы Алеппо»..
> ..Каких именно членов Совбеза ООН необходимо лишить права вето, аль Хуссейн не уточнил. Однако добавил, что использование солдатами армии САР при поддержке российских ВКС зажигательного оружия нарушает третий протокол Конвенции о конкретных видах обычного оружия. Также он заметил, что «пушки адского огня» (минометы со шрапнелью), которые использует вооруженная оппозиция, абсолютно неприемлемы.
> В ООН призвали Совбез отобрать у постоянных членов право вето - Телеканал «Звезда»


"Комиссары, небоскрёбы, а я маленький такой.."))

"После вчерашнего разрыва дипломатических отношений по Сирии, сегодня стороны продолжили перебрасываться обвинениями и угрозами.

1. Керри обвинил Россию в том, что она "безответственно" поддерживает режим Асада и не дает его сменить. Попутно Госдеп настаивает на том, чтобы были запрещены полеты российской и сирийской авиации.
2. США прогнозируемо проигнорировали плутониевый ультиматум. Россия в свою очередь проигнорировала увещевания и угрозы и США и продолжила поддерживать штурм Алеппо, попутно обвинив США в том, что они готовы пойти на сделку с "Аль-Каидой", из ненависти к Асаду.
3. Так же американская пресса опубликовала информацию, что Кремль разворачивает в Сирии комплексы С-300 (речь идет о комплексе С-300ВМ) ориентированные на перехват крылатых ракет, что приведет к укреплению зонтика ПВО над Сирией.
4. На пятницу анонсировано решение Госдумы о бессрочном размещении в Сирии усиленной авиационной группировки ВКС РФ (речь идет о возврате к уровню воздушной кампании, который был до февраля 2016 года). Если это так, то дела на фронте пойдут куда как лучше.
5. В ООН актуализировали тему преодоления российского вето по Сирии - дело хотят протащить в международный уголовный суд, дабы оно не зависло в СБ ООН. Россия на это вряд ли согласится. Вероятно откажется и Китай.
6. В политологических и военно-экспертных круг РФ и США активизировалась тема наращивания военного участия с обеих сторон (со стороны США - поставки противотанковых комплексов и ПЗРК, со стороны РФ - увеличение числа самолетов, поставки артиллерии и РСЗО).
7. В американской консервативной прессе и в заявлениях представителей Сената, все чаще всплывает тема введения новых санкций против РФ, но есть сомнения, что этот вопрос будет решаться при Обаме. Все ждут выборов.
8. На середину февраля 2017-го года анонсирована переброска танковой бригады из штата Колорадо в Польшу. Вместе с ней будет направлен и батальон военно-воздушных сил США. Мероприятия по переброске должны начаться в начале 2017 года.

На фоне сирийского обострения, сегодня в Москву прилетает Нуланд Россия. Нуланд прилетит в Москву, для обсуждения Минских соглашений. Полагаю, предстоящее развитие событий на Донбассе лишний раз продемонстрирует взаимозависимость этих двух войн. Тупик в отношениях США и РФ в Сирии, логично дополняет уже существующий тупик на Донбассе. Обострение в отношениях по Сирии, в свою очередь делает практически невозможной какие-либо долгосрочные договоренности по Донбассу. Европа не может разрешить этот конфликт, это прежде всего вопрос конфликта США и РФ. При текущей эскалации по Сирии, крайне наивно было бы ожидать каких-либо серьезных изменений в позициях сторон по Донбассу связанных с уступками оппонентам. Наоборот, усугубление конфликта в Сирии, будет толкать обе стороны проводить более жесткую позиции на Украине, хотя муляж минских соглашений и будет имитировать сохранение неких дипломатических иллюзий на тему мирного разрешения конфликта, как это скажем происходит с переговорами по межсирийскому политическому урегулированию. Поэтому нет ничего удивительного в том, что на фоне "односторонних отводов", на Донбассе продолжают фиксировать не отвод, а подтягивание дополнительных сил ВСУ к линии фронта Донбасс. ВСУ стягивают технику к границам ЛНР НАТО по поводу происходящего дежурно выступило на тему "безальтернативности минских соглашений" и необходимости сдать границы ДНР и ЛНР с Россией киевской хунте. На тут уже давно безальтернативная невыполнимость.И крайне сомнительно, что визит Нуланд, что-то в этом сможет изменить.

В целом, градус конфликта повышается, дипломатические методы становятся все менее эффективными, поэтому мы и видим ужесточение и милитаризацию риторики обеих сторон, бряцанье оружием и взаимные угрозы. В условиях Холодной войны, такое обострение может привести к ситуации, когда напряжение будет искать выхода через силовые меры на тех или иных театрах военных действий, дабы изменить сложившийся стратегический пат сильнодействующими средствами. Поэтому можно предположить, что до конца осени возможно военное обострение на одном из фронтов американо-российского противостояния, причем это может касаться как уже существующих фронтов в Сирии и на Украине, так и тех потенциальных зон конфликта, где противостоянию еще предстоит открыто проявиться.

Более прочих от происходящего между США и РФ выиграет Халифат, так как обострение конфликта между "крестоносцами", приведет к распылению ресурсов на их междоусобную борьбу между собой, а следовательно, давление на Халифат будет не столь сильным, как могло бы быть, если бы американская и российская коалиции проводили совместную стратегию по уничтожению Исламского Государства. Это как если бы в ходе Второй мировой войны, США и Британская Империя не дожидаясь окончательного поражения Третьего Рейха, развязали бы Холодную войну против СССР, а Германия получила бы реальные шансы этим воспользоваться (как об этом мечтали Гитлер и Геббельс, но так и не дождались). Тогда разум возобладал и при всем антагонизме между США, Британской Империей и СССР, их руководство смогло до самого конца войны ограниченно взаимодействовать в деле уничтожения главного врага. "

Эскалация - Colonel Cassad

Ещё мнение : Война в небе Сирии: 40 МиГ и Су против 320 F-15 и А-10 - Свободная Пресса - Новости сегодня, 2 октября 2016. Война в Сирии

Неполживые СМИ :

Правила работы западных СМИ - Червонец Андрюха

----------


## Avia M

Дональд признал ошибку в предвыборной риторике. Отныне правильным курсом...

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 5 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Кирилл Волков/. Россия нарушила выполнение договоренностей по прекращению огня в Сирии, так как не испытывает никакого уважения к американским властям. С таким утверждением выступил кандидат в президенты США от Республиканской партии Дональд Трамп.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Трамп: РФ нарушила договоренности по Сирии, так как не уважает США

----------


## OKA

Про неотроцкистов : "НЕ ЗНАЕТЕ, КАК НАЧАТЬ III МИРОВУЮ? ПОДСКАЗЫВАЕТ ГЕНЕРАЛ УЭСЛИ КЛАРК: «...ПО ПЛАНУ 2001, МЫ ДОЛЖНЫ НАЧАТЬ 7 ВОЙН В ТЕЧЕНИЕ 5 ЛЕТ»

Такую новость, отставной генерал армии США сообщил студентам университета штата Алабама на встрече с ними в октябре 2006 года (видеозапись встречи см. ниже). Затем г-н Кларк перечислил те страны, чьё руководство должно быть смещено силой в результате этих войн: Ирак, Сирия, Ливан, Ливия, Сомали, Судан и Иран (см. видео с 02:20). Важность этого заявления не столько в его публичной значимости, сколько в том, что прозвучало оно не от самодеятельного теоретика - конспиролога, но от человека, который уже делал точно такую же «работу» для правительства США.

Для тех, кто подзабыл, насколько знаковой фигурой в американской внешней политике является этот персонаж, напомним, что именно он командовал силами НАТО при уничтожении союзного государства Югославия и именно он, лично, отдавал приказ британскому отряду из состава сил НАТО, уничтожить русских десантников под командованием капитана Юнус-Бека Евкурова, занявших аэродром Приштины в результате легендарного марш-броска.

И только благоразумие британского генерала Майка Джексона, отменившего приказ Кларка со словами: «...я не позволю своим солдатам начать III Мировую войну», уберегло мир от самых трагических последствий..."

Полностью статья здесь :

https://cont.ws/post/388932





> Дональд признал ошибку в предвыборной риторике. Отныне правильным курсом...
> 
> НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 5 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Кирилл Волков/. Россия нарушила выполнение договоренностей по прекращению огня в Сирии, так как не испытывает никакого уважения к американским властям. С таким утверждением выступил кандидат в президенты США от Республиканской партии Дональд Трамп.


Обама- всё? )))

----------


## Avia M

"Представитель Соединенного Королевства патетически восклицал: "Прекратите (авиаудары — ред.) сейчас". Действительно, прекратите сейчас поддерживать разный сброд по всему миру — экстремистов, террористов и разных прочих любителей раскачать ситуацию в той или иной стране. Вообще, прекратите вмешиваться в дела других суверенных государств, оставьте эти колониальные привычки, оставьте мир в покое. И тогда ситуация оздоровится в очень многих областях и районах света", — заявил постоянный представитель РФ при ООН Виталий Чуркин на заседании Совета Безопасности ООН.
https://ria.ru/syria/20161008/1478799833.html

Пора применить "сопровождение ботинком" (мож дойдет до западенцев)... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Осеннее оглупление...

"Пакт Молотова - Риббентропа от 23 августа 1939 года, заключенный между двумя тоталитарными режимами - коммунистическим Советским Союзом и нацистской Германией, привел к началу 1 сентября Второй мировой войны, вызванной агрессией Германии, к которой 17 сентября присоединился Советский Союз, - говорится в декларации. - Следствием тех событий стала оккупация Польши Германией и Советским Союзом".

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Киев и Варшава обвинили СССР в развязывании Второй мировой войны

----------


## Avia M

Умный дядька...

Отвечая на вопрос о целях российского лидера, глава нацразведки США заявил, что Путиным движет его видение России как сверхдержавы.
"Думаю, что он видит Россию великой, сверхдержавой. Для него крайне важно, чтобы США относились к России как к великой державе", — подчеркнул Клэппер.

https://ria.ru/politics/20161025/1479991308.html

----------


## OKA

"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 26 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Кирилл Волков/. Великобритания к весне следующего года разместит в Эстонии около 800 своих военнослужащих, а также военную технику, включая танки и беспилотники, в рамках новой стратегии НАТО, предполагающей усиление военного присутствия на восточных границах альянса. Об этом заявил британский министр обороны Майкл Фэллон в интервью, опубликованном во вторник в газете The Wall Street Journal.

"Этот батальон будет оборонительным по своей природе, но он также будет полностью готов выполнять боевые задачи", - отметил глава Минобороны. По словам Фэллона, британские войска будут расквартированы в Эстонии, где к ним присоединятся воинские подразделения Франции и Дании. Также там будет дислоцирована военная техника, включая тактические дроны, танки Challenger 2 и боевые машины пехоты Warrior.

Как отметил министр, размещение в Эстонии британского батальона направлено на "демонстрацию поддержки (союзников по НАТО), для чего необходимо значительное (военное) присутствие, и сдерживание". "Это не просто войска прикрытия, это серьезное военное присутствие", - указал Фэллон.

Как отмечает The Wall Street Journal, британские власти уже заявляли о намерении направить в страны Балтии своих военнослужащих для противодействия тому, что в НАТО называют "российской агрессией", однако они не называли точное число такого контингента, а также, какую технику они планируют дислоцировать.

В июле на саммите НАТО в Варшаве было принято решение для укрепления восточного фланга альянса разместить в Литве, Латвии, Эстонии и Польше по международному батальону численностью до 1 тыс. военных каждый. Тогда же были утверждены "лидирующие нации". За Латвию будет отвечать Канада, за Литву - ФРГ, Эстонию возьмет на себя Великобритания, Польшу - США. Как ранее заявил постоянный представитель России при НАТО Александр Грушко, данное решение саммита не соответствует Основополагающему акту Россия - НАТО."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: Великобритания в 2017 году разместит в Эстонии 800 военных


Понятно что "зажимают в клещи" Калининград , и создают плацдарм угрожающий Питеру. Как перед ВОВ, только балтийские окрестности под немцами. 
НАТО=Антанта+3Рейх. Понятно, что на балтийские берега посыпятся не десанты ВДВ и морпехов РФ, а ТЯО, и удары КР и пр., по портовым инфраструктурам и красивым атомным станциям))

Кому выгодно выключение высокотехнологичного и насыщенного интелектуальным ресурсом региона? Понятное дело тем, кто сидит за проливами и океанами)) И тысячи канадцев с англичанами- небольшая плата за это. Про балтийские народы говорить не приходится- их не спрашивали)))

С Чёрным морем похожая ситуация, только с промышленностью и интеллектом там пожиже)) Особенно у некоторых "соседей" )))))

   

Мнения и прогнозы экспертов, последние новости на сегодня 26 oct, wednesdayВ Финском заливе строится новый морской порт Бронка для обслуживания современных контейнерных и паромных судов. Порты Балтийского бассейна. Контейнерные мощности российских по

Балтийское море — Планета Земля

Атомная Балтика: современные вызовы и возможные сценарии общественного участия | Зеленый мир

Прежде чем размещать на своих землях инфраструктуру НАТО, надо было думать, что может в ответку прилететь)) "Свободная Европа" - от всего)) 
Ковентри, Сталинград, Дрезден, Хиросима, Нагасаки - известные символы западной "цывилизации". Ды,бдьЪ))





> Умный дядька...
> 
> Отвечая на вопрос о целях российского лидера, глава нацразведки США заявил, что Путиным движет его видение России как сверхдержавы.
> "Думаю, что он видит Россию великой, сверхдержавой. Для него крайне важно, чтобы США относились к России как к великой державе", — подчеркнул Клэппер.
> 
> https://ria.ru/politics/20161025/1479991308.html


Не поспоришь)) Знает о чём говорит))

----------


## Avia M

Дожили. "Подёргали Европу за косички", так она типа обиделась, пожаловалась "НАТЕ"... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

"Если бы нам нужна была проповедь, мы пошли бы в церковь. Если бы мы хотели слышать стихи, мы пошли бы в театр. От ооновцев, особенно руководителей секретариата ООН, когда они приглашаются на заседания Совета Безопасности, ждешь объективного анализа происходящего. У вас это явно не получилось", - указал дипломат, призвав заместителя генсека "докладывать реальное положение вещей".
"Приведите хотя бы один факт или оставьте такое повествование для того романа, который вы возможно впоследствии напишите"


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - Чуркин потребовал от ООН предъявить доказательства бомбардировок Алеппо

Давно пора подтянуть дисциплину в Совбезе ООН. Скоморохи из Франции и Украины (ещё кто-то), вновь безнаказанно покинули заседание без уважительной причины.

Великобритания, США, Франция и Украина снова устроили демарш на Совбезе ООН

----------


## OKA

> "Если бы нам нужна была проповедь, мы пошли бы в церковь. Если бы мы хотели слышать стихи, мы пошли бы в театр. От ооновцев, особенно руководителей секретариата ООН, когда они приглашаются на заседания Совета Безопасности, ждешь объективного анализа происходящего. У вас это явно не получилось", - указал дипломат, призвав заместителя генсека "докладывать реальное положение вещей".
> "Приведите хотя бы один факт или оставьте такое повествование для того романа, который вы возможно впоследствии напишите"
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> 
> ТАСС: Политика - Чуркин потребовал от ООН предъявить доказательства бомбардировок Алеппо
> 
> Давно пора подтянуть дисциплину в Совбезе ООН. Скоморохи из Франции и Украины (ещё кто-то), вновь безнаказанно покинули заседание без уважительной причины.
> 
> Великобритания, США, Франция и Украина снова устроили демарш на Совбезе ООН


Какая дисциплина  :Biggrin:  Театр абсурда- на территории США, в "Рокфеллер-центре" ?  )))  

"Айрон скай" посмотреть под пивас , ещё раз)) Хорошая комедия))

----------


## Avia M

"Кошмарить низя"...

СОЧИ, 27 октября. /ТАСС/. Россия старается уважать право собственности, это касается и принадлежащей украинскому президенту Петру Порошенко фабрики "Рошен" в Липецкой области. Это подчеркнул в четверг президент РФ Владимир Путин, отвечая на вопросы участников сессии дискуссионного клуба "Валдай".
"Мы стремимся к тому, чтобы уважать право собственности", - сказал российский лидер, выразив согласие с известной позицией экс-министра финансов РФ Алексея Кудрина о том, что "это один из столпов экономической политики". "У нас далеко не всегда так получается и нам практику нужно еще поправлять и в законодательстве многое еще нужно сделать, но мы всегда будем к этому стремиться", - сказал глава государства.
"То же самое касается и наших иностранных инвесторов, в том числе и украинских инвесторов. Петр Алексеевич Порошенко является одним из таких инвесторов, имея в виду, что он является собственником достаточно крупного предприятия в Липецкой области - фабрики "Рошен", - подчеркнул Путин.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - Путин: РФ уважает собственность, это касается и фабрики Порошенко в Липецкой области

----------


## OKA

> "Кошмарить низя"...
> 
> СОЧИ, 27 октября. /ТАСС/. Россия старается уважать право собственности, это касается и принадлежащей украинскому президенту Петру Порошенко фабрики "Рошен" в Липецкой области. Это подчеркнул в четверг президент РФ Владимир Путин, отвечая на вопросы участников сессии дискуссионного клуба "Валдай".
> "Мы стремимся к тому, чтобы уважать право собственности", - сказал российский лидер, выразив согласие с известной позицией экс-министра финансов РФ Алексея Кудрина о том, что "это один из столпов экономической политики". "У нас далеко не всегда так получается и нам практику нужно еще поправлять и в законодательстве многое еще нужно сделать, но мы всегда будем к этому стремиться", - сказал глава государства.
> "То же самое касается и наших иностранных инвесторов, в том числе и украинских инвесторов. Петр Алексеевич Порошенко является одним из таких инвесторов, имея в виду, что он является собственником достаточно крупного предприятия в Липецкой области - фабрики "Рошен", - подчеркнул Путин.
> 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - Путин: РФ уважает собственность, это касается и фабрики Порошенко в Липецкой области



"Капытолызом")) Партнёры не имеют гос.принадлежности)) Столпы тем более))
Но в "глобалызом" всех не пустютЪ)) Вот и бодаються))

----------


## OKA

К посту № 247   Умозаключения о современной политике...

" Вся королевская рать

На вчерашней встрече министров обороны НАТО вроде как утвержден национальный состав 4 батальонов, которые будут сдерживать кровавый путинский режим в Прибалтике, размещена такая вот схемка:



Судя по схеме, румынские гепарды таки будут защищать американцев от страшных русских беспилотников."

Вся королевская рать: de_la_mitrio



Вообще познавательно про натовские "общения" и румынских нацистов :

https://www.facebook.com/mihneaioanmotoc/?fref=ts

Подзабыли про Одессу , Крым и Сталинград.

----------


## Avia M

ООН, 28 октября. /Корр. ТАСС Олег Зеленин/. Россия не смогла добиться переизбрания в Совет ООН по правам человека (СПЧ) и покинет его по истечении срока своих полномочий в конце текущего года. В ходе голосования, состоявшегося в Генеральной Ассамблее, кандидатуру РФ поддержали 112 стран - членов всемирной организации, в то время как ее соперники по восточноевропейской группе - Венгрия и Хорватия - получили 144 и 114 голосов соответственно.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Россия не смогла переизбраться в СПЧ ООН

----------


## Avia M

Смехотворно оскорблённые...

"И я видел комментарии Министерства иностранных дел России. В действительности, мне кажется, сам министр иностранных дел Лавров (говорил), что это (происходящее у Алеппо и Мосула) - одно и то же", - сказал официальный представитель внешнеполитического ведомства США. Между тем, считает он, "это совершенно не одно и то же, и сравнивать данные две (ситуации) - значит наносить оскорбление".
Одновременно Кирби подтвердил, что США совершенно не возражают против нанесения ударов по террористической группировке "Джебхат Фатх аш-Шам", ранее именовавшей себя "Джебхат ан-Нусра", которая орудует в восточных районах Алеппо. "Ан-Нусра всегда была (за рамками) прекращения огня" в Сирии, о котором договаривались прежде Россия и США, констатировал американский дипломат.


Поэтому "любое предположение со стороны российского правительства, что ситуации (в Алеппо и Мосуле) тождественны, - смехотворно", уверен Кирби.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Госдеп: ситуации у Алеппо и Мосула несопоставимы

----------


## OKA

> Смехотворно оскорблённые...
> 
> "И я видел комментарии Министерства иностранных дел России. В действительности, мне кажется, сам министр иностранных дел Лавров (говорил), что это (происходящее у Алеппо и Мосула) - одно и то же", - сказал официальный представитель внешнеполитического ведомства США. Между тем, считает он, "это совершенно не одно и то же, и сравнивать данные две (ситуации) - значит наносить оскорбление".
> Одновременно Кирби подтвердил, что США совершенно не возражают против нанесения ударов по террористической группировке "Джебхат Фатх аш-Шам", ранее именовавшей себя "Джебхат ан-Нусра", которая орудует в восточных районах Алеппо. "Ан-Нусра всегда была (за рамками) прекращения огня" в Сирии, о котором договаривались прежде Россия и США, констатировал американский дипломат.
> 
> 
> Поэтому "любое предположение со стороны российского правительства, что ситуации (в Алеппо и Мосуле) тождественны, - смехотворно", уверен Кирби.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Международная панорама - Госдеп: ситуации у Алеппо и Мосула несопоставимы


Cтандартное госдеповское словоблудие. Псачит Керри, как Бронштейн))

----------


## OKA

"Финны волнуются        twower

    Есть риск того, что приобретенная в Финляндии недвижимость будет использована для размещения российских военных, сообщает Полиция безопасности SUPO. Об этом пишет газета Iltalehti.
    В своем отчете, представленном административной комиссии парламента, Полиция безопасности пишет, что речь может идти о подготовке России к оказанию давления в кризисной ситуации.
    По мнению SUPO, об этом свидетельствуют сделки с недвижимостью, «с которыми не связано никакой бизнес-логики».
    На практике чужое государство в качестве владельца земли могло бы, например, закрывать трассы или размещать войска на своем участке, отмечает SUPO.

    Затем поступило такое разъяснение:

    Председатель оборонной комиссии парламента Илкка Канерва (Коалиционная партия) отмечает, что в докладе Полиции безопасности Россия не упоминается.
    Тут говорят о всех потенциальных угрозах и сторонах, заявил Канерва Yle.
    В докладе, представленном SUPO административной комиссии парламента, предупреждают, что в Финляндии постоянно наблюдаются действия, которые могут быть связаны с подготовкой к возможному кризису. Об этом может идти речь, например, в связи со сделками с недвижимостью, «не имеющими никакой бизнес-логики».
    По сообщению Полиции безопасности, чужое государство может, например, строить на своей земле сооружения, с помощью которых можно в кризисной ситуации закрывать дороги или размещать войска без опознавательных знаков.
    Канерва отмечает, что в нынешней ситуации действуют различные подставные лица, оперирующие в пользу чужого государства.
    - Поэтому важно быть готовым отреагировать на любые подобные действия. При этом не имеет значения, из какой страны они приехали, если это привлекает внимание финских властей, странные действия на стратегически важной для нас территории, - заявил Канерва.
    По словам политика, стратегическими объектами могут быть, например, сети энергоснабжения.
    Канерва также отметил, что в министерстве юстиции выясняют, как реагировать на подобные угрозы.


    И такое:

    В министерстве обороны намерены выяснить все обстоятельства, связанные со сделками с недвижимостью, совершенными иностранными гражданами в непосредственной близости от стратегических объектов.
    По информации Yle, речь идет о земельных участках рядом с военными базами, электростанциями и транспортными узлами.
    Чиновники министерства должны, в частности, выяснить, существуют ли законодательные возможности ограничить подобные сделки.
    В соответствии с программой правительства Юхи Сипиля (Центр), важные с точки зрения безопасности страны объекты недвижимости необходимо защитить законодательно, однако в министерстве юстиции еще не начата подготовка соответствующих законов.
    В пресс-службе Минобороны подтвердили, что работа по составлению отчета ведется, но при этом отказались от любых комментариев.
    Отчет министерства должен быть готов в начале следующего года.


    P.S. Информационное сообщение полуторагодичной давности на схожую тему:

    Пограничная охрана Финляндии заявляет, что новые российские владельцы бывших финских погранзастав не представляют никакой угрозы для безопасности Финляндии.
    По словам командира пограничного отряда по району Юго-Восточной Финляндии Теро Каакинена, здания закрытых погранзастав на границе с Россией выставили на продажу после того, как было установлено, что их возможные новые иностранные владельцы не представляют никакой угрозы для безопасности границы.
    По информации газеты Iltalehti, россияне приобрели в собственность бывшие погранзаставы в Лаппеенранта, Иматра и Париккала.
    С Каакиненом согласен бывший директор Пограничной Академии, полковник Рейо Янтунен. По его мнению, российские владельцы бывших погранзастав не представляют угрозы для безопасности Финляндии. Исключение могут составить лишь такие заставы, которые позволяют вести наблюдение за пограничной зоной, говорит Янтунен."

Финны волнуются - Денис Мокрушин

Трибалтика-пятибалтика))

Жуть, дотянулся, кровавый! )) Или оба два? )))

Cолнце светит в правый глаз- Сталин думает о нас! " ))

----------


## Avia M

Общественные клозеты в Финляндии, массово закрываются. Российские военные не спрячутся!  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Общественные клозеты в Финляндии, массово закрываются. Российские военные не спрячутся!


Ну, пока только речь о погранзаставах)) "..российские владельцы бывших погранзастав не представляют угрозы для безопасности Финляндии. .."

А вот когда до сортиров дойдёт...  :Biggrin:  

Вообще истерия максимальный градус ещё не набрала)) А так-то да- пора трибалтике задуматься о глубоких противоатомных убежищах, на всякий случай))  Денег у евроамериканских хозяев, на пять поколений вперёд назанимать можно)) 
Немцев власти предупредили насчёт 10-дневного НЗ "на всякий случай"))  
Призраки что ли опять по европам бродят)) Голландские  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

*Русские идут!*

Массово, везде. Хватило бы окон...

----------


## OKA

> *Русские идут!*
> 
> Массово, везде. Хватило бы окон...


От medved,  vodka, balalaika -не спрячешься! Так говорил Ленин! В общем, nazdorovie, tovaristch!   :Biggrin: 

Опять ресурс вспомнился : Клюквенные закрома Родины!  ))

А в это время...  Хилый Кли и саудские советчицы, вместе с родственником Копчёного, занимаются главным капиталистическим делом- бабками))

Познавательно :

Электронные письма Хиллари Клинтон и Братья-мусульмане - Colonel Cassad


"СМИ: Аргентина откажется от российского кредита на строительство ГЭС

МОСКВА, 2 ноя — РИА Новости/Прайм. Аргентина откажется от российского кредита на строительство ГЭС на 2,6 миллиарда долларов, пишет агентство Блумберг со ссылкой на заявление министерства финансов Аргентины.

В настоящее время Аргентина обсуждает альтернативы, пишет агентство. "Финансовые условия, предложенные Россией… перестали быть привлекательными после того, как Аргентина вышла из дефолта", — приводит агентство заявление Минфина страны.

Россия и Аргентина подписали протокол о намерениях по реализации многоцелевого проекта гидроэлектростанции "Чиуидо I" в Аргентине в апреле 2015 года."

https://ria.ru/economy/20161102/1480568495.html

О, неужели опять перечитывать "Короли и капуста"))  О'Генри))) 

http://www.e-reading.club/book.php?book=14290

----------


## Avia M

Среди многочисленных товаров с изображением кандидатов в президенты США Хиллари Клинтон и Дональда Трампа пользуется популярностью туалетная бумага, на которую нанесены портреты политиков. Об этом в своем материале сообщает Wired.
При этом The New York Post рассказала о том, что средство личной гигиены с изображением Клинтон по продажам опережает аналогичную бумагу, на которой фигурирует портрет Трампа.


P.S. Понятное дело, Хиллари более мягкая!... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

"Конвульсии" или...

ООН, 9 ноября. /Корр. ТАСС Олег Зеленин/. Украина представила во вторник в 3-м комитете Генеральной Ассамблеи ООН проект резолюции, касающийся ситуации с правами человека в Крыму и призывающий Россию допустить на полуостров международных наблюдателей. Соавторами документа, опубликованного на официальном сайте всемирной организации, стали 38 стран, включая Великобританию, США и Францию.
СПЕЦПРОЕКТ
В четырехстраничном документе осуждаются "ущемления прав человека, дискриминационные меры и практика в отношении" жителей Крыма, в том числе "крымских татар, а также украинцев и лиц, принадлежащих к другим этническим и религиозным группам".


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Украина добивается принятия резолюции по Крыму в Генассамблее ООН

----------


## Avia M

ВАШИНГТОН, 9 ноября. /Корр. ТАСС Андрей Шитов/. Республиканец Дональд Трамп побеждает на президентских выборах в США.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: Дональд Трамп победил на президентских выборах в США

Невзирая на угрозы, Российские дипломаты посетили таки избирательные участки... :Smile: 
Америка сделала свой выбор. Уверенная победа Трампа, так как за Клинтон агитировали и Барак, и Обама, и Левински, и СМИ, и "звёзды" шоу скакали.
Хиллари сможет спокойно заняться семьёй или устроиться практиканткой в "Белый дом"(предположения)...

----------


## OKA

> ВАШИНГТОН, 9 ноября. /Корр. ТАСС Андрей Шитов/. Республиканец Дональд Трамп побеждает на президентских выборах в США.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: Дональд Трамп победил на президентских выборах в США
> 
> Невзирая на угрозы, Российские дипломаты посетили таки избирательные участки...
> Америка сделала свой выбор. Уверенная победа Трампа, так как за Клинтон агитировали и Барак, и Обама, и Левински, и СМИ, и "звёзды" шоу скакали.
> Хиллари сможет спокойно заняться семьёй или устроиться практиканткой в "Белый дом"(предположения)...




Предварительно Трампа поздравили, но народ жжёт напалмом в энторнетах )) Жуткие "русские хакеры" уверенно сделали своё чОрное дело))

   

https://ria.ru/us_elections2016/2016...480955665.html

"няш мяш Трамп наш)))" 

"В темя клюнула ворона? - Это - юный друг ОМОНа.
Пчелы, осы жалят вас? - Это Путинский СпецНаз.
Видишь этого шмеля? - Он на службе у Кремля!"

"Незатухающий пожар ваших пуканов поможет обогреть целые материки!"


В принципе пофиг, но Хилый Кли - известная сволочь, а с этим не всё ясно пока))) Она скорее заляжет со своими эпилепсиями и пр. геморами на больничное дно. Ждёт её судьба Тетчер и Рейгана - кресло и дед Альцгеймер))
Сауды в печальке)) Биржи  немного лихорадит, однако))

----------


## Avia M

На то они и биржи, чтобы их периодически "лихорадило"- иначе "застой"...
Видимо западным избирателям надоели эксперименты, соотв. наблюдаем "брексеты" и пр.

----------


## OKA

Дабы не вышел конфуз, испужалси посол)))  "Посол Украины в ООН Сергеев удалил свой твит"



Гыгыгы - Склерозник

----------


## Avia M

> Дабы не вышел конфуз, испужалси посол)))  "Посол Украины в ООН Сергеев удалил свой твит"
> 
> 
> 
> Гыгыгы - Склерозник


Хороший посол, сообразительный, к тому же любитель решеток... :Smile: 

Там и Макфол чойта удалил...ТАСС: Политика - Захарова прокомментировала исчезновение из Twitter Макфола сообщения про Путина

----------


## Nazar

Да вообще много чего забавного..

----------


## Avia M

> Да вообще много чего забавного..


Больной аноним, плюс хиллари, равняется... (страшно представить).
Кст., пути Трампа неизвестны... Пока только декларации.

Ещё.

Макфол поздравил Симоньян и Sputnik c победой Трампа
Бывший посол США в России Майкл Майфол поздравил депутата Госдумы Владимира Жириновского, главного редактор RT Маргариту Симоньян и агентство Sputnik с победой кандидата от республиканцев.
Маргарита Симоньян не замедлила ответить экс-дипломату: "Доктор, Вы мне льстите".

Для Евросоюза победа на выборах президента США республиканца Дональда Трампа сравнима с эффектом 10-бального Brexit, сообщил РИА Новости дипломатический источник в Брюсселе.

"Мы, конечно, с удовольствием констатируем, что в США побеждает лучший и тех двух кандидатов, что были представлены американским избирателям", — подчеркнул Жириновский. Однако он подчеркнул, что, к сожалению, политологи и журналисты в России не предсказывали победу Трампа.
"Пускай бабушка Хиллари отдыхает", — добавил депутат.
Лидер ЛДПР также выразил надежду, что посол США в России Джон Теффт уедет из страны. "Он ненавидит Россию. Затихнет на Украине все, и с санкциями пойдёт дело на снятие, и на Ближнем Востоке — все затихнет, и все человечество вздохнёт", — подытожил Жириновский.

----------


## Avia M

Мусорные баки, супротив самой демократичной демократии в мире!

В Санта-Барбаре, как сообщила в своей электронной версии газета Los Angeles Times, несколько десятков человек прошли маршем по центральной улице города, скандируя "Трамп - не мой президент". Несколько манифестантов несли в руках мексиканские флаги.
В Окленде, по сведениям газеты, участники протестной акции, численность которых не уточняется, разбили окна в редакции местной газеты, подожгли автомобильные покрышки и мусорные баки, а также устроили небольшой пожар на железнодорожной станции, приведший к ее временному закрытию.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - В Калифорнии прошли акции протеста в связи с избранием Трампа президентом

----------


## OKA

> Мусорные баки, супротив самой демократичной демократии в мире!
> 
> В Санта-Барбаре, как сообщила в своей электронной версии газета Los Angeles Times, несколько десятков человек прошли маршем по центральной улице города, скандируя "Трамп - не мой президент".


Ещё по новости. "Мадам Вау", в своей краткой речи, предложила послужить на благо штатов. 
В сетях глумятся- послом в Ливии  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Демократия по американски...

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 11 ноября. /ТАСС/. Более 2 млн американцев поставили свои подписи под петицией, призывающей коллегию выборщиков проголосовать 19 декабря за экс-госсекретаря Хиллари Клинтон, проигравшую Дональду Трампу на прошедших 8 ноября в США президентских выборах.
"Мы призываем выборщиков игнорировать итоги голосования в их штатах и отдать свои голоса за экс-госсекретаря Хиллари Клинтон, - говорится в обращении. - Трамп не подходит для должности (президента).

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Более 2 млн американцев призвали коллегию выборщиков проголосовать за Клинтон


НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 11 ноября. /ТАСС/. Акции протеста против избрания Дональда Трампа президентом США, проходящие в городе Портленд (штат Орегон), переросли в беспорядки, сообщили представители полиции города.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - В Орегоне акции протеста против избрания Трампа переросли в беспорядки

----------


## Avia M

На Арлингтонском мемориальном мосту в Вашингтоне, расположенном в миле от здания Пентагона, появился баннер с надписью "Прощай, убийца", на котором изображен уходящий со своего поста президент США Барак Обама.

https://ria.ru/world/20161111/1481167720.html

----------


## Nazar

Вчера идею подрезал и сваял

----------


## OKA

> Демократия по американски...
> 
> НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 11 ноября. /ТАСС/. Более 2 млн американцев поставили свои подписи под петицией, призывающей коллегию выборщиков проголосовать 19 декабря за экс-госсекретаря Хиллари Клинтон, проигравшую Дональду Трампу на прошедших 8 ноября в США президентских выборах.
> "Мы призываем выборщиков игнорировать итоги голосования в их штатах и отдать свои голоса за экс-госсекретаря Хиллари Клинтон, - говорится в обращении. - Трамп не подходит для должности (президента).
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Международная панорама - Более 2 млн американцев призвали коллегию выборщиков проголосовать за Клинтон
> 
> 
> ...



"Заметил тут одно поветрие. Сильно расстроенные проигрышем Клинтон товарищи, наблюдая происходящий угар комментариев по поводу победы Трампа любят писать "Чему радуетесь?", "Что тут смешного?" "Еще посмотрим, может быть он будет хуже Клинтон!"

Безусловно, он может оказаться и хуже Клинтон (ведь был же к примеру "актер" Рейган или "реднек" Буш), и война тоже может начаться при Трампе, да и ожидания связанные с радикальными переменами в американской политике так же вполне объяснимы, хотя не факт, что они оправдаются. Но дело не в этом. Изначально, вся избирательная кампания Трампа воспринималась как один большой прикол. Далеко ходить не надо, я сам не верил, что с такой кампанией и при таком сопротивлении политического истеблишмента, можно выиграть выборы. И многие не верили - начиная от президента США и заканчивая рядовыми комментаторами в интернете.

Многомесячный прикол внезапно оказался взаправду. И это конечно самое смешное в произошедшем, отсюда и продолжающийся как в США, так и у нас треш и угар по поводу результатов выборов в США.

То, что реакция получилась юмористической, это нормально. Это адекватная реакция здорового человека на произошедшее. Ну и вдвойне смешно становится как в свете реакции поклонников и поклонниц Клинтон, а так же российских либералов и жителей Украины, у которых истерика по поводу произошедшего так же немало доставляет. Реальные последствия выборов 8 ноября начнут проявляться только в 2017-м году, ну а пока можно лишь посмеяться над тем, что произошло и как это произошло, потому что это один из самых больших приколов 2016 года. Американская карикатура по этому поводу как обычно не подводит.

  

В общем, станет ли мир с Трампом во главе США лучше, далеко не факт, но то, что он станет скажем так интереснее, это факт."

Реакция - Colonel Cassad


"Демократия в опасности! Все на майдан! Ха-ха-ха!"

       

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/


Инвалиды-колясочники, бойцовые собачки, "онижедети" с дубьём- ага, мирняк , адназначна  :Biggrin: 
Мирные креаклы и хипстеры протестуе)) Белоганд... детектед))





> Вчера идею подрезал и сваял


Пусть так и будет! )) 



Аланд и Меркель- в очередь, с..  дети! ))

----------


## OKA

"«Политическая значимость Минска для Анкары значительно упала и нынешний визит больше похож на визит вежливости, и не более», — заявил 11 ноября корреспонденту ИА REGNUM белорусский политолог Николай Радов, оценивая итоги состоявшегося сегодня визита президента Турции в Минск.

Во время визита президенты Турции не жалели комплиментов, заверяя визави и окружающих в теплейших чувствах и большой личной дружбе. На этом фоне нашлось место и проблемным темам. «Белоруссия под руководством Александра Лукашенко продолжает прогрессировать» — заявил во время визита в Минск президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган. Пресс-служба президента Белоруссии сообщила: «Президент Турции в свою очередь выразил удовлетворение в связи с приверженностью Белоруссии демократическим принципам».

По мнению белорусского политолога, заявления на тему демократии были чем-то вроде елея, который лидер исламского государства пролил на раны Александра Лукашенко, которого недавно на Западе открыто называли «последним диктатором Европы» и пророчили участь Слободана Милошевича. «Что ещё мог Эрдоган сказать Лукашенко? Оба — авторитарные лидеры, оба параноидально боятся заговоров и повсюду видят подготовку к перевороту, оба собираются быть у власти до конца дней своих, — отметил Радов. — Тут вообще-то ситуация из басни Крылова о петухе и кукушке».

«На самом деле результат для простого народа от этой дружбы практически нулевой, — считает белорусский политолог. — Разве что белорусы будут и дальше ездить в Турцию на отдых. Что касается всего остального, то здесь всё по-прежнему глухо. Вряд ли товарооборот, который упал более чем в двадцать раз, догонят до $1 млрд, особенно на фоне примирения России и Турции»."

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/economy/2204424.html 



"Лукашенко и Эрдоган открыли в Минске соборную мечеть  

Мечеть в столице Белоруссии была возведена при личной поддержке президента Турции

МИНСК, 11 ноября. /ТАСС/. Белоруссия проводит миролюбивую политику и высоко ценит сложившиеся в стране толерантные межконфессиональные отношения. Об этом заявил президент Белоруссии Александр Лукашенко на совместной с президентом Турции Реджепом Тайипом Эрдоганом церемонии открытия в Минске соборной мечети.

"Беларусь - страна с миролюбивым характером. Мы ценим мир и спокойствие, и потому строим храмы для представителей всех конфессий", - отметил белорусский лидер.

Лукашенко уверен, что соборная мечеть, возведенная при личной поддержке президента Турции, станет для мусульман Белоруссии "важным духовным центром, источником просвещения и распространения гуманистических идей и истинных целей ислама". Президент Белоруссии также сказал, что "этот величественный храм привнесет огромный вклад в развитие культуры нашей Беларуси".

Власти Минска выделили землю под строительство соборной мечети еще в 1992 году. Строительство началось только в 2004 году, но из-за отсутствия финансирования в 2010 году было остановлено. Работы по возведению мечети были возобновлены и завершены в нынешнем году при финансовой поддержке управления по делам религии Турции. Соборная мечеть в Минске одновременно может принять 1,5 тысяч верующих.

В Белоруссии насчитывается около 20 тысяч мусульман, зарегистрированы два религиозных объединения - "Духовное управление мусульман в Республике Беларусь" и "Мусульманское религиозное объединение в Республике Беларусь". Также в стране автономно действует мусульманская религиозная община "Ахл-аль Бейт". В распоряжении религиозных общин имеется семь культовых зданий, в том числе пять мечетей."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Общество - Лукашенко и Эрдоган открыли в Минске соборную мечеть

----------


## OKA

Вот ешчо, про хозяйство и технологии :

----------


## Avia M

> Вот ешчо, про хозяйство и технологии :



Солидно организованная встреча двух са (пардон, "диктаторов"). Безусловно на пользу народов обеих стран.
Опять же, общие принципы в политике - "укол-отскок-улыбка"...

----------


## OKA

Продолжается шумиха :



Конечно же, каждый американец мечтает посмотреть фильмы с участием мегазвезды   :Biggrin: 

Из сети :



"Утром 8 ноября Хиллари сказала Биллу Клинтону: "Сегодня ночью два президента США будут спать вместе". Когда же она вернулась ночью домой, Билл спросил: "Ну что, Трамп сюда приедет, или мне к нему?"

----------


## Avia M

*№2*...

МОСКВА, 14 ноября. /ТАСС/. Президент России Владимир Путин в состоявшемся в понедельник телефонном разговоре с избранным президентом США Дональдом Трампом отметил готовность выстраивать партнерский диалог с новой администрацией США...

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - Путин провел телефонный разговор с Трампом

----------


## OKA

Подробности : 

"Телефонный разговор с избранным президентом Соединённых Штатов Америки Дональдом Трампом

По взаимной договорённости состоялся телефонный разговор Владимира Путина с избранным президентом Соединённых Штатов Америки Дональдом Трампом. 14 ноября 2016 года 

Российский лидер ещё раз поздравил собеседника с победой на президентских выборах, пожелал ему успехов в реализации предвыборной программы и отметил готовность выстраивать партнёрский диалог с новой администрацией на принципах равноправия, взаимного уважения и невмешательства во внутренние дела друг друга.

В ходе разговора В.Путин и Д.Трамп не только сошлись в оценке нынешнего крайне неудовлетворительного состояния российско-американских отношений, но и высказались в пользу активной совместной работы по их нормализации и выведению в русло конструктивного взаимодействия по самому широкому кругу вопросов. Подчёркнута, в частности, важность создания надёжной основы двусторонних связей путём развития их торгово-экономического компонента.

Отмечено, что в следующем году исполняется 210 лет со дня установления дипломатических отношений между Россией и США, что само по себе должно стимулировать возвращение к прагматичному, взаимовыгодному сотрудничеству, которое отвечало бы интересам двух стран, стабильности и безопасности во всём мире.

В.Путин и Д.Трамп разделили мнение о необходимости объединения усилий в борьбе с общим врагом номер один – международным терроризмом и экстремизмом. В данном ключе обсуждались и вопросы урегулирования кризиса в Сирии.

Условлено продолжить контакты по телефону и в перспективе предусмотреть личную встречу, подготовкой которой займутся представители обеих сторон."

http://kremlin.ru/events/president/news/53255




"...Тут моменты понятные, например :  stas27 #06.04.2016 20:58

Беня> ... И республиканцы вымрут как мамонты вообще.

Смотря что иметь в виду под "республиканцами". Трамп уже совершил революцию - он же ведь первый на моей памяти кандидат справа, который не особо разыгрывает религиозную карту и не вопит о аморальности абортов. Если у правых кукловодов будут мозги, то это реальный шанс повысить конкурентоспособность правых.

Беня> ...система там эволюционирует в однопартийную

Ну про "демоканцев" и "республикратов" давно совсем правые говорят. Собственно, поэтому я как-то перестал понимать разгула страстей по поводу имени на табличке у входа в Орвальный Офис. Я досольно-таки вблизи наблюдал 3 президентов - все по два срока отсидели. Все трое по большому счёту проводили очень похожую политику. Что Клинтон, что Буш, что Обама спокойно плевали себе на всякие там ваши ООН. Что Буш, что Обама раздували нац. долг несмотря на разницу в тотемных животных. Ну и так далее по всему мясокомбинату.

Так чего стрессировать? Кто бы ни был в Овальном Офисе, готов побиться о заклад на любую сумму до 25 центов включительно, рано или поздно объявит о перезагрузке отношений с Россией. Кто бы там ни сидел рано или поздно найдёт причину или повод снова с нею расплеваться. Кто бы там ни сидел, госдолг Штатов будет расти и строительство социализма с капиталистическо-бюрократическим лицом продолжится ударными темпами. Кто бы там ни сидел, где-то какая-то гуманитарная бомбардировка случится. Так что :popcorn:, один эмотикон  :) . "

Итак... президентские выборы в США (10/74) [Форумы Balancer.Ru]



"...Пока строго по графику

    Кто бы ни был в Овальном Офисе, готов побиться о заклад на любую сумму до 25 центов включительно, рано или поздно объявит о перезагрузке отношений с Россией.

Интересно, когда будет вторая фаза  :think:

    Кто бы там ни сидел рано или поздно найдёт причину или повод снова с нею расплеваться..."

Россия и президент Трамп [Форумы Balancer.Ru]



"Некоторые автомобилисты, не зная, какую наклейку – «Трамп наш» или «Трамп чмо» – наклеить, нацепили «НАШ ЧМО» и выжидают. "   :Biggrin: 


"Бывшая жена избранного президента США Дональда Трампа, уроженка Чехии Ивана Трамп намерена просить его о назначении послом Соединенных Штатов в этой стране. Об этом она заявила газете The New York Post, материал опубликован в воскресенье, 13 ноября.

«Я предложу сделать меня послом в Чешской республике, — сказала она. — Я оттуда родом, чешский язык – мой родной, и меня там все знают. Я также хорошо известна не только в Америке, но и по всему миру. Я написала три книги, которые переведены в 40 странах на 25 языков. Я известна как "Ивана" и действительно не нуждаюсь в том, чтобы именоваться "Трамп"».

Иване Трамп 67 лет, она родом из чешского города Злина. В девичестве носила фамилию Зелничкова. Будущая жена Трампа училась в Карловом университете, выступала за чешскую лыжную сборную. Она вышла замуж за Трампа в 1977 году, для нее это был второй брак, для Дональда — первый. Пара прожила вместе 15 лет, у них родились трое детей. Ивана Трамп говорит на пяти языках и регулярно ездит на Родину.

Пресс-секретарь президента Чехии Милоша Земана Йиржи Овчачек назвал решение Иваны Трамп стать послом США в республике отличным. Об этом он написал в своем микроблоге в Twitter.

Ее намерение поддержал ряд чешских политиков. «Она бы знала, что мы чувствуем, к чему стремимся, знала нашу историю. По-моему, это было бы хорошо», — заявил телеканалу Nova первый заместитель премьер-министра Чехии, лидер движения ANO, входящего в правящую коалицию, Андрей Бабиш.

«Когда послом становится тот, кто имеет отношение к нашей стране, кто понимает наши проблемы, это выгодно», — поддержал Бабаша лидер оппозиционной Гражданской демократической партии Чехии Петр Фиала.

Женщина уже была однажды послом США в Праге — с 1989 по 1992 годы эту должность занимала знаменитая актриса Ширли Темпл.

Республиканец Дональд Трамп был избран президентом США по итогам прошедшего 8 ноября голосования."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/11/15/iva..._usa_v_chehii/


"Вот это поворот"))

----------


## Avia M

Чего паниковать? Отворяйте окна... :Smile: 

МОСКВА, 15 ноя — РИА Новости. Телефонный разговор между президентом России Владимиром Путиным и избранным президентом США Дональдом Трампом ознаменовал "новую эру" в американо-российских отношениях и вызвал панику среди лидеров ЕС, пишет Daily Express.

https://ria.ru/world/20161115/1481384526.html

----------


## Avia M

16 ноября. /ТАСС/. Попытки представить события в Крыму и Донбассе как вооруженный конфликт между РФ и Украиной противоречат реальности. Так пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков прокомментировал сообщения в СМИ о том, что такой вопрос может рассматриваться Международным уголовным судом (МУС).

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - Кремль прокомментировал отказ Москвы от ратификации Римского статута МУС

----------


## Avia M

Начало "эпохи заката" US...

17 ноя — РИА Новости. Сенатор от штата Калифорния Барбара Боксер внесла на рассмотрение сената США проект, предусматривающий упразднение коллегии выборщиков и переход к прямым выборам президента, сообщает телеканал Fox News.

https://ria.ru/world/20161117/1481544551.html

----------


## Avia M

Маски сняты...

ООН, 18 ноября. /Корр. ТАСС Олег Зеленин/. Третий комитет Генеральной Ассамблеи ООН принял в четверг резолюцию о необходимости борьбы с героизацией нацизма и противодействия современным формам расизма, расовой дискриминации и ксенофобии. США, Украина и Палау оказались единственными странами, проголосовавшими против документа, представленного Россией в соавторстве с 54 государствами.

За резолюцию высказалась 131 страна, в том числе Белоруссия, Венесуэла, Индия, Израиль, Казахстан, Китай и Сирия. Еще 48 государств, в том числе члены Европейского союза, при голосовании воздержались.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - США и Украина проголосовали в ООН против резолюции о борьбе с героизацией нацизма

----------


## Avia M

Журналистам крупно повезло, "горячее" фото-видео...

Пассажиры российского борта заметили швейцарские истребители, летевшие параллельно спецборту с небольшим интервалом. Приближение военных самолетов вызвало оживление в салоне. Бортпроводники поспешили успокоить пассажиров, заверив их в том, что подобное сопровождение регулярно практикуется на ряде направлений.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - РФ ждет разъяснений от Швейцарии в связи с сопровождением российского борта истребителями

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 26 ноя — РИА Новости. Лидер кубинской революции Фидель Кастро скончался в возрасте 90 лет, передает агентство Франс Пресс со ссылкой на лидера Кубы Рауля Кастро. О смерти Фиделя объявили также по кубинскому телевидению, сообщает агентство Рейтер.

"Лидер кубинской революции в 22.29 сегодня вечером (06.29 субботы мск — ред)", — объявил Рауль Кастро по государственному телевидению, его слова приводит агентство Франс Пресс.

Фидель — кубинский революционер, государственный и политический деятель родился 13 августа 1926 года. С декабря 1976 года, в течение 30 лет, – был председателем Государственного совета и Совета министров Кубы, являлся также главнокомандующим Революционными вооруженными силами и председателем Совета национальной обороны страны.

В результате ухудшения состояния своего здоровья 31 июля 2006 года Фидель Кастро передал обязанности и полномочия главы Госсовета и Совета министров своему брату Раулю Кастро."

https://ria.ru/world/20161126/1482224349.html

...

----------


## Avia M

Печально. Казалось Кастро вечен...
Оставил достойный "след" в истории.

----------


## OKA

"Генерал-лейтенант Николай Леонов о Кубе и Латинской Америке

    Вечером 25 ноября 2016 года скончался лидер Кубинской революции Фидель Кастро. Это, без сомнения, человек-эпоха, в значительной мере определивший "картину" международной политической жизни второй половины ХХ века. В СССР и России к Кубе и Фиделю Кастро всегда было особое отношение. Одним из наиболее глубоких специалистов по этой стране является Николай Леонов, генерал-лейтенант Службы внешней разведки в отставке. Летом этого года он дал развернутое интервью директору Центра АСТ Руслану Пухову, которое на английском языке было опубликовано в пятом номере журнала "Moscow Defense Brief". Наш блог публикует интервью на русском языке.

    «Для России Латинская Америка является все-таки естественным союзником или партнером»


    Интервью с Николаем Леоновым, генерал-лейтенантом Службы внешней разведки в отставке.

    Николай Леонов, доктор исторических наук, генерал-лейтенант Службы внешней разведки в отставке. Окончил Московский государственный институт международных отношений, с 1958 г. в органах КГБ СССР, служил в Первом главном управлении (ПГУ, внешняя разведка). С 1953 г. работал в странах Латинской Америки. В 1971 г. становится заместителем, а в 1973 г. - начальником информационно-аналитического управления ПГУ.  В сентябре 1983 г. занял пост заместителя начальника ПГУ. В 1991 г. являлся начальником аналитического управления КГБ СССР, в том же году подал в отставку. Депутат Государственной Думы РФ IV созыва (2003-2007 гг.) от блока «Родина». Автор книг и статей по политической истории Латинской Америки, политики России.

    Еще в начале 1990-х гг. вы говорили, что когда-нибудь найдется в Америке президент, который сможет отвергнуть предубеждения, избавиться от давления кубинских иммигрантов, голоса которых так важны во Флориде – и он задушит Кубу в объятиях. Вот мы видим визит Барака Обамы – это исполнение того вашего предсказания или это что-то другое?

    Нет, это логическое развитие отношений между Соединенными Штатами и субконтинентом – назовем так Латинскую Америку – потому что рухнула розовая, или голубая мечта Вашингтона превратить Латинскую Америку навсегда в свой задний двор, в свое хозяйственное пространство. Мечты эти были еще с начала 19 века, когда была объявлена Доктрина Монро – «Америка для американцев». Но в интерпретации, естественно, «Америка для США». Это была система, которая в принципе всегда называлась «панамериканизмом», где, вроде бы, все американские страны, объединенные едиными интересами, были равнозначными, были одинаковыми. Но на самом деле и тогда латиноамериканцы говорили, что это был «союз акулы и сардинок».

    Сама по себе система панамериканизма была довольно жестко сконструирована в Вашингтоне. Регулярно собирались панамериканские конференции в различных странах, на которых собирались главы государств вместе со своими помощниками-министрами. Но всегда, конечно, главную дирижерскую роль играл Вашингтон, который привозил основные инициативы, утверждавшиеся формально этой конференцией, и становящиеся по существу доминантой для определения политики этих государств. Структуры панамериканского союза всегда находились в Вашингтоне, где во главе каждого представительства стояли специально выделенные для этого послы. Но даже бюджет этих структур, как правило, поддерживался США.

    Поэтому политики собственной у латиноамериканских стран не было, кроме как в рассуждениях относительно своей истории. Финансовая система, естественно, была связана с американскими финансовыми центрами, и поэтому повернуться куда-либо было невозможно. Для того, чтобы еще легче управлять ими, американцы собственно и устанавливали системы военно-полицейских диктатур. Демократии, даже в их, как говорят, «розовом облачении», там и не было. Поэтому Латинская Америка дала образцы вот этих дичайших диктатур типа Самосы, Трухильо.

    Конечно, на протяжении всех лет существования независимой Латинской Америки – начиная примерно с 1821 года, патриотической вспышки, ориентированной на самостоятельность, происходили то в одной, то в другой, то в третьей стране. Они не прекращались никогда. Мечта вообще быть самостоятельными, свободными, - нормальная мечта каждого человека, каждой нации – она не глохла никогда и в Латинской Америке.

    Если мы считаем Симона Боливара одним из первых предтечей, которые выдвигали идеи независимости Латинской Америки, то, наверно, на другом конце исторического периода мы как раз отмечаем фигуру Фиделя Кастро. Как человека, который из всех патриотов, которые в были в течение двухсот лет в Латинской Америки, дожил до такого времени, когда мечта его осуществилась. Все остальные боролись, да , Сальвадор Альенде, Агусто Сандино, были и другие – и Уго Чавес был. Но единственный, кто остался символом вот этой двухвековой борьбы за независимость, и который увидел результаты своей работы – это, конечно, Фидель Кастро. Поэтому та оценка, которую современный мир дает фигуре Фиделя Кастро – я имею ввиду, что не только мир патриотический, но все – начиная от Папы Римского и кончая Обамой , который в конце концов не удержался и приехал в Гавану. Это говорит о том, что эта идея по существу восторжествовала.

    Если мы начинаем разговор о взаимоотношениях в рамках вот этого Сообщества наций западного полушария, вспоминая доктрину Монро, то сейчас мы можем тоже закончить тем, что совсем недавно, в 2011 году была создана новая юридически оформленная и поддержанная всеми Содружество стран Латинской Америки и Карибского бассейна. SELAC). В эту организацию входят все страны к югу от Рио-Гранде, к югу от США. США и Канада в эту организацию не принимаются. Теперь мы имеем уже фактически совершенно самостоятельную политическую организацию, которая руководствуется только интересами региона Латинской Америки.

    А вот когда собрались отмечать 60-летие штурма Манкады в 2013 г., то ни одной страны с такими недемократическими правительствами уже не существовало. Худо-бедно, той или иной иной окраски, но все они уже управлялись демократическими правительствами. В этом велика историческая роль той же Кубы и всех тех героев, которые предшествовали. Конечно, сандинисты вписали свою страницу, Уго Чавез – свою. Поэтому Латинская Америка совершила вот этот исторический, запоздалый прыжок длиною в двести с лишним лет.

    И поэтому решение Обамы, скажем, поехать на Кубу, надо считать политически вынужденным, безусловно. При всей нашей критике в адрес Обамы, я считаю, что он правильно поступил. На все шли американцы, чтобы задавить вот эту вспышку патриотического движения. И, конечно, сейчас, после всех этих лет публично признать крах своей политики – это требует от политического деятеля определенного человеческого мужества. Хотя он ни за что не извинился.
    Но, тем не менее, признать крах политики – это все-таки требует определенного политического и личного мужества. Так что вот эта глава закончена. Сейчас мы берем Латинскую Америку как уже совершенно новый фактор в мировой политике.

    Каковы долгосрочные перспективы эволюции Кубы после начала нормализации отношений с США и неизбежного ухода братьев Кастро в том или ином виде. Не приведет ли это к полному демонтажу кубинского социализма?

    Дело в том, что меня волей-неволей многие считают выразителем некоей кубинской или прокубинской позиции, и я горжусь этим. Потому что на протяжении всех этих 60 лет, когда ко мне обращаются за какими-то советами в поисках ответов на вопросы, связанные с Кубой, я всегда занимал одну и ту же позицию. Да и не волнуйтесь – в самые тяжелейшие годы, начало 1990-х, когда рухнул Советский Союз и социалистическое содружество, и Куба оказалась «в метре от эшафота», я всегда говорил, что не надо волноваться. Трудно будет Кубе, очень трудно. Может быть, это будет болезненным для ее народа невероятно, но они выстоят.

    Самое смешное, что были еще режимы, которые выстояли, но они быстро сдались США, например, Ангола. Отдали им свою нефть, и за это были прощены. Эти же ничего не сдали?

    Кубинцы ничего не сдали, абсолютно. Даже сейчас на Кубе работают медицинские вузы, в которых они тысячами бесплатно готовят врачей для Латинской Америки и Африки. Даже сейчас. Казалось бы, все кончено. Когда мне задают вопрос «ну почему так думаете, что Куба выстоит?» - в первую очередь, я говорю о качестве руководителей кубинской революции. Именно политическое и человеческое измерение этих людей – оно не подходит под стандарты, к которым мы привыкли. Сколько бы мы ни вспоминали марксистские формулы о том, что лидер является только выразителем чаяний народа – нет, лидер еще и вносит колоссальное количество своего персонального опыта, энергии, интеллекта…

    То есть, братья Кастро, их соратники – они, значит, сменили культурный код кубинцев? Они их перековали из обычных латиноамериканцев в «нового человека»?

    Настолько сильно отличающихся, что я, правда, только читал об этом, что даже кубинские граждане, которые когда-то давно уехали в США и по каким-то причинам там стали совершать уголовные деяния – кражи, бандитизм, то даже эти арестованные кубинцы, американские граждане, они себя совершенно иначе ведут себя с полицией. Это не задавленные люди.

    Конечно, это менталитет вождя, он очень сильно передается людям. Очень сильно, Поэтому, конечно, роль руководителя в данном случае в лице Фиделя, видим, как мир реагирует на такое абсолютно четкое, транспарантное прозрачное поведение человека, которого никто никогда в мире не мог уличить во лжи, невыполнимых обещаниях. Никто не мог его «ущучить», как мы говорим, на то, что он что-то прихватил из национального достояния, что он спрятал в панамских бумагах или в другом месте. Это человек, у которого нет никаких роскошных правительственных особняков. Это потрясающий случай человека, который всю жизнь ходит в одном солдатском мундире – ну, сейчас поменял его на спротивный костюм. Который предельно скромен в своей личной жизни. И, конечно, авторитет его. Ведь прошло 70 лет в его политической жизни, а он не потерял ни капли популярности в ни в своем собственном народе.

    Несмотря на чудовищно тяжёлый пройденный путь всем народом.

    Между Обамой и Раулем Кастро состоялся любопытный такой, колкий разговор. Обама все таки не преминул сказать, что все таки «а вот у вас одна партия». Рауль говорит «так и у вас одна партия». Обама говорит «Как, у нас две партии». Тот говорит «ну да, ну если хотите, то мы создадим одну партию Фиделя, другую партию Рауля Кастро, и у нас тоже будут две партии».

    Вот два таких ярких лидера, оба брата, доверие – проблема передачи власти станет неизбежной. Вот вам видится, что они как-то этот транзит готовят , он будет успешным, а страна не поломается на этом транзите?

    Разумеется. Я все таки за Кубой приглядываю. Иногда даже говорил такие слова «да, вот Россия – это моя мать родная. А Куба – моя сестра старшая. Вот я за ней я также смотрю – как она воспитывается, как растет, развивается на всех этапах». И я знаю, что кубинские руководители, Фидель Кастро в частности – очень давно задумался о смене руководства. Еще тогда, когда мы с вами говорили о застое, эти вопросы ставил. Сейчас они готовят принятие новой конституции страны. Хотя ее основные параметры уже озвучены на партийных съездах, но это параметры, которые существенно меняют облик Кубы. Например, вводится принцип абсолютной сменяемости руководителей на высших государственных должностях. Все, кого избирают – безразлично, глава государства или глава правительства или глава законодательной власти – они не могут ни при каких обстоятельствах по новой конституции (это наверно будет примерно в ближайшие месяцы) – занимать этот пост более двух сроков по пять лет.

    Поэтому у кубинцев это будет внесено законно. Кубинцы, по существу, вносят этот порядок – ну, будет два пятилетних срока. И, естественно, будет изменено руководство. И сейчас Рауль повторяет, что революционное руководство Кубы, которое совершило революцию, выстояло в этой совершенно безумной полувековой осаде, оно уходит с исторической сцены. Говорят они это открыто, без всяких заморочек и литературных выкрутасов, при этом к власти приходит новое поколение, которое уже не знает революций и не знает прошлой жизни на Кубе. 75% населения Кубы родилось после революции.
    Вот Мигель Диас-Канель смотрится именно как сменщик Рауля Кастро. Но, конечно, они разведут должности. На партийной должности, сейчас уже можно определенно сказать, остается Рауль Кастро. Потому что на последнем , седьмом съезде партии, который состоялся в апреле этого года, он переизбран на пост первого секретаря, генерального секретаря ЦК Компартии Кубы. Значит, он останется на партийной должности. А уже государством будет руководить Диас Канель. Я уверен, что будет новый руководитель правительства. Некоторые фамилии, свои варианты, у меня есть, но не стоит их озвучивать, поскольку здесь могут быть разные варианты. У партии четко определены те параметры, о которых когда-то говорили и у нас, в эпоху социализма.

    Каковы перспективы российско-кубинских отношений в политическом, экономическом, военном плане?

    Кубинцы удивительным образом сохраняют чувство благодарности к Советскому Союзу, к России. К русскому народу, ну ко всем нашим народам. Знаете, мы имеем с вами без конца – имею ввиду эмоциональные отношения – оно всегда было и есть и останется благоприятным на долгое-долгое время. Многое зависит от нас. Мы без конца страдаем, что в странах Восточной Европы, Прибалтике, глумятся над нашими захоронениями воинскими, разрушают памятники о наших отношениях с ними. Это для нас больной вопрос. Особенно, когда речь идет о воинских захоронениях. На Кубе в свое время погибло около 70 человек наших военных. Не при боевых ситуациях, а разные такие … но на служебной командировке. Кубинцы очень бережно собрали останки всех погибших наших военнослужащих , построили прекрасный мемориал в хорошей парковой зоне на окраине Гаваны.

    Это все же культурный аспект и исторический. Если вернуться к современной политики и экономики.

    Вся Куба вооружена нашим вооружением. А то, что кубинцы научились делать сами, это по нашей лицензии. Поэтому они тесно связаны с нашим ОПК. Они самостоятельно модернизируют эту технику. Меняют моторы, естественно, приспосабливают для других задач. Но это наше вооружение. И там есть группа наших военных специалистов, которая постоянно работает с руководством Кубы. Так что по военной линии сотрудничество идет, и я не вижу, чтобы оно прекратилось. Только по какой-либо иной причине – по нашей, воле, как это частенько бывало. Но если мы упустим эти возможности, то туда придет Китай. У КНР образцы вооружений примерно сравнимы с нашими.

    Что касается экономики, то тут ситуация диктуется нашими возможностями. Куба говорит: «пожалуйста, приезжайте».

    Но ведь современная Россия крайне мало что может предложить?

    Об этом и речь. Сейчас имеются какие-то проекты по участию России в модернизации железных дорог Кубы. Речь идет о модернизации путевого хозяйства, системы сигнализации, потому что многое нами уже было сделано. Конечно, подвижной состав. У нас возможности-то технические очень ограничены. Поэтому все упирается в это. Но они всегда давали нам преференции. Я хорошо помню, что в грозные 1990-е гг. мне приходилось несколько раз ездить с группами бизнесменов на Кубу.

    Игорь Иванович Сечин – тогда он как вице-премьер возглавлял межправительственную комиссию в отношениях Кубы. Однажды он взял самолет – власть то была большая – полностью его забил нашими бизнесменами и привез туда, в Гавану - «смотрите, вкладывайте».

    И никто не пошел. У кубинцев они, конечно, уже понабивали  шишек. Кубинцы ведут нормальную и довольно жесткую политику. Приветствуют всех. И дадут наилучшие условия. Но при этом они не дадут «халяву», к которым привыкли наши. Поэтому все диктуется только нами.

    Еще десять лет назад казалось, что Латинская Америка стремительно левеет, и оставалось там буквально один-два бастиона правоцентристов. Сейчас мы видим, что левые и левопоулистские тенденции Латинской Америки идут на спад. Бразилия – совершенно очевидно. Аргентина, протесты в Венесуэле. Как вам кажется, началась правая волна?

    Разумеется. Сейчас было бы опрометчиво и может быть, несерьезным утверждать, что нет правой волны в Латинской Америке. Там эти левые и правые волны накатывают с определенной регулярностью. И они, как правило, имеют точное объяснение прежде всего, социально-экономического характера. Ведь было время – особенно конец 20 – начало 21 века, когда США временно, совершенно выпустили из поля зрения Латинскую Америку. Они занялись хорошим делом для них – утилизацией Советского Союза и стран, которые раньше входили в советский блок. И в итоге, увлеченные этим процессом, потом они еще завязли на Ближнем Востоке – и понеслась-понеслась.

    Потом наступил первый кризис – это 2008-2009 год, а затем вторая волна в 2013 году,  который сейчас продолжается. Если мы посмотрим, как отзывается эти мировые волны кризисов на латиноамериканских странах, то сразу мы заметим одну и ту же картину – кто-то должен за этот кризис платить.

    То есть правая волна и объективна, и субъективна?

    Она, безусловно, является следствием тяжелого экономического кризиса, который ударил по экономике. Маурисио Макри пришел в Аргентине путем выборов – никогда раньше правые в Аргентине не приходили. Они только вооруженным путем.

    Сейчас они победили. Потому что ситуация в экономике была такая, что население захотело сменить облик. Сменило. Но сейчас Макри проводит такие жесткие неолиберальные меры, от которых уже трещат чубы у аргентинцев. Как будет на следующих выборах через четыре года – я не рискую сейчас предполагать, потому что население ужасно недовольно. И если будет более или менее номрализоваться конъюнктура, в том числе и для аргентинского мяса, экспорта зернового - я не думаю, что Макри мог бы удержаться. Макри специфическая фигура, он даже не латиноамериканец – он итальянец, он чужой человек.

    Между прочим, такой же чужой человек и в Венесуэле ,который руководит сейчас оппозицией. Энрике Каприлес. Мать его – польская еврейка, которая в свое время, во время войны, бежала из Польши , осела на острове Кюрасао. Родила нынешнего лидера оппозиции Венесуэлы, который из Кюрасао перебрался в Венесуэлу. Он тоже не венесуэлец практически. Для него этот Боливар и все остальные традиции практически пустой звук.

    Это вовсе не похоже на людей типа Эво Моралеса – боливийского индейца, у которого все поколения жили и страдали от испанцев, от американцев. Которые, как говорят, плоть от плоти, кровь от крови - латиноамериканцы. Поэтому сейчас волна есть такая. И она продлится ровно столько, сколько продлится неустойчивость мирового рынка. Как только стабилизируется, вернется все на круги своя, безусловно.

    Уго Чавес создал в противовес CNN –очень забавно, борьба против информационного засилья – вы знаете, что информация может калечить человека как угодно. Туту уже вопросов нет. Ну и решил создать свою телекомпанию, которая была бы для всех латиноамериканских стран, единым рупором для наших национальных идей. Он назвал ее TeleSUR . Куба, по-моему, тоже частично является держателем акций. Это совершенно другая компания. Она ведет ведет линию патриотическую, национальную, и в целом антиамериканскую. И конечно, Макри говорит, что надо запретить вещание этой самой компании на территории Аргентины. Неолиберал, а говорит о запрете – свобода информации, для него это совершенно естественно. И вообще господ неолибералов оно поражает нестыковками между словами и делами.

    Каковы перспективы России в Латинской Америке при этом правом повороте?

    Какой бы поворот не был, Россию никак нельзя воспринимать как страну какую-то левую, революционную. Россия немного поменяла курс во внешней политике по разным причинам. Но ведь Россия – социально ориентированное государство вовсе нереволюционного типа. Поэтому мы не являемся каким-то пугалом, которое может принести какую-то революционную заразу на этот материк.

    Тут другие противоречия, они сходятся в другой плоскости. Для России Латинская Америка является все-таки естественным союзником или партнером. Ведь там, где Россия не присутствовала исторически, мы остались заведомо желанным партнером, если не союзником.

    То есть, в отношении России имеются некие иллюзии?

    Эти иллюзии – это не только иллюзии. Вот возьмите ту же Кубу. Вот погибла бы революция, если бы не было Советского Союза. Ну задавили бы ее, это безусловно. Ведь мы пришли туда с абсолютно гуманистическими идеями, которые диктовались общим развитием мира. И поэтому многие в нас смотрят и видят естественного партнёра и союзника. В общем-то, и другое дело, что когда Уго Чавес пришел к власти и начал менять вооружение венесуэльской армии на российское – это было выражение того же самого направления. Сандинисты приходили к нам за помощью сразу же. Все абсолютно, кто более или менее хочет защитить свое национальное достояние – они ищут опору у нас, в первую очередь. И поэтому там все открыто, но вопрос в наших возможностях. Тут иногда приходится сожалеть, что Латинская Америка остается где-то у нас все таки в тени. Вот мы уткнулись сейчас в каботажное плавание, как говорят, прибрежное – вот у нас тут Турция, вот у нас тут Сирия. И как бы мир на этом кончается, граница на этом проходит. А мир же глобальнее развивается.

    Поэтому Латинская Америка – там нам действительно всегда были бы рады.

    Вы уже упомянули по китайцев. Вот насколько успешно проникновение Китая в Латинскую Америку, в частности, на Кубу?
    Я не могу считать себя крупным синологом, потому что Китай – это Поднебесная со своей историей, со своим менталитетом. И поэтому все те, с кем мне приходилось говорить о Латинской Америке, мне почти в один голос говорят следующее – что Китай это не идеологическая или политическая сила – это экономическая сила. Поэтому им все равно, была там Кристина Фернандес в Аргентине или Маурисио. Им важно, чтобы китайские экономические интересы были не затронуты и не было никаких ограничений.

    Да, они присутствуют везде. И возможности у них достаточно большие, тут вопросов совершенно нет. И влияние их растет. Но, как правило, об этом очень мало говорится. Они стараются действовать тихой сапой.

    Я в начале 2000-х гг. говорил, что, по всей видимости, основным противоречием 21 века будет противоречие Китая и США. Вот тут сейчас всякие мелкие региональные проблемы отвлекают, но все равно Китай, конечно, растет на глазах. То, что мы видим, что происходит в Южно-Китайском море – это еще пока только первые сигнальчики, что этот монстр еще проявит себя.

    Каковы, по вашему мнению, каковы перспективы завершения войны колумбийского правительства с FARC? А также интересны перспективы российско-колумбийских отношений.

    Мне довелось быть сейчас в Гаване и присутствовать при подписании акта между правительством Колумбии и представителями повстанцев Кубинцы выступили миротворцами по-настоящему, без дураков, без призывов. Наоборот, они создали все условия, чтобы представители этих воюющих сторон сели и не торопясь обсуждали все эти условия. А условий много.

    Принцип базовый следующий – повстанцы разоружаются и со своей стороны просят правительство обеспечить разоружение так называемых полувоенных организаций, которые занимались терроризмом, стояли просто на услужении у олигархов, у некоторых компаний. Ну и, конечно, третий пункт – инкорпорировать всех повстанцев в нормальную гражданскую жизнь. На моих глазах все клялись.

    У меня нет сомнений, что обе стороны заинтересованы в мире. Ведь иной вариант – это бесконечное продолжение и изнурение. Приводились различные цифры погибших. Доминировала цифра 250 тысяч человек. Это чудовищно, конечно. Когда-то я бывал в Колумбии, когда-то я разговаривал с руководителями колумбийской армии. Я им задавал вопрос, который прост и элементарен. Почему вы, колумбийская армия, не можете разгромить этих повстанцев, физически оккупировать их районы и прекратить эту войну? И один из полковников мне совершенно откровенно сказал «вы не понимаете, пока у нас идет гражданская война, пока мы ведем вооруженные действия против повстанцев – мы получаем двойную заработную плату, оклады. Потому что мы в войне. Если мы подпишем мир и война прекратится – с приветом мы сядем только на одинарную зарплату».

    Куда же смотрели колумбийские политики?

    Случается так, что политики подчиняются военным, тут ничего не сделаешь – диктуют волю. Поэтому ситуация, конечно, нетерпимая не только для самого народа, но и для армии, и для повстанцев, и для политического имиджа страны. Страна огромная. У нас трудности возникали, конечно, с Колумбией, по причине Венесуэлы. Мы вроде поддерживаем Венесуэлу, при этом у Венесуэлы есть с Колумбией свои противоречия. И пограничные, и экономические, и иные. Взаимные пропагандистские войны вспыхивают время от времени.

    Наверно, надо это все вместе все увязать, чтобы мы не выглядели стороной, заинтересованной в разжигании местных локальных конфликтов. Тут большая работа принадлежит, конечно, дипломатам. Потому что дипломаты должны решать такие вопросы. Колумбия – страна мощная. Она, конечно, обладает населением большим, потенциалом огромным, имеет выходы на два океана.

    Насколько вероятны силовые конфликты в Латинской Америке ?

    В Латинской Америке все-таки добились реальных вещей. Во-первых, Латинская Америка объявила себя безъядерной зоной. Теперь они запретили войну между собой. И когда они запретили, журналисты также сразу выразили сомнение «а, вот у вас там есть полно конфликтов». Но тут же выступили представители Перу и Чили. Оба президента сказали, что нерешенные конфликты есть. В частности, это морские границы, рыбная ловля и так далее. Но мы в развитие того, что мы подписали, мы заверяем, что передаем это на решение третейскому суду.

    Известно, что после этого заявления был фактически перуанцами сказано России «мы не будем покупать танки, потому что (а) мы взяли обязательства, (б) танк – это наступательное оружие. Это понизит наши шансы в трибунале, это показывает нашу агрессивность». Поэтому грузовики - да, вертолеты и танки нет

    Конечно, это непросто – отказаться от войны и угрозы применения силы. Но тренд все-таки определен, хотя и шли к этому долго. Это примирение в Колумбии. Но ведь в Никарагуа контрас и сандинисты воевали сколько времени? Очень долго Резали друг друга. А кончилось тем, что выкопали экскаватором огромную яму в центре Манагуа. Привезли символически два грузовика с оружием – контрас в одном грузовике, сандинисты в другом – свалили все это, закопали и поставили крест – мол, нация должна быть единой. Когда-то Чили и Аргентина без конца воевали из-за каких-то горных высот в Андах. Еще в начале 20 века.

    Пока два президента не договорились – давайте соберем все пушки, которые стоят на южном участке границы, перельем их в колонну мира и поставим на той границе, на которой сейчас стоим. Люди стремятся к миру. А политики, хочешь-не хочешь, ввергают их время от времени в войну. Ведь были войны совершенно дурацкие – война между Сальвадором и Гондурасом – так называемая «Футбольная война». После футбольного матча началась реальная война, в ходе которой были убиты тысячи людей."

Генерал-лейтенант Николай Леонов о Кубе и Латинской Америке - bmpd



" Власти Кубы объявили девятидневный траур после смерти лидера кубинской революции Фиделя Кастро.

Об этом сообщает AFP.

Похороны Кастро назначены на 4 декабря."

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/33...a-traur-kastro

----------


## Avia M

"Корки" от Дональда...

Трамп назвал Кастро "жестоким диктатором, который подвергал репрессиям собственный народ в течение почти шести десятков лет". "Наследие Фиделя Кастро - это расстрельные команды, воровство, невообразимые страдания, бедность и отрицание базовых прав человека"

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Трамп считает, что после смерти Кастро на Кубе будет больше свободы

----------


## OKA

> "Корки" от Дональда...
> 
> Трамп назвал Кастро "жестоким диктатором, который подвергал репрессиям собственный народ в течение почти шести десятков лет". "Наследие Фиделя Кастро - это расстрельные команды, воровство, невообразимые страдания, бедность и отрицание базовых прав человека"
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Международная панорама - Трамп считает, что после смерти Кастро на Кубе будет больше свободы


Это к вопросу о непонятной послевыборной истерии в сми, типа "Трампнаш" ))


"Президент Никарагуа Даниэль Ортега объявил в своей стране девятидневный траур в связи с кончиной лидера кубинской революции Фиделя Кастро. Об этом сообщается в субботу, 26 ноября, на сайте главы государства.

В декрете, подписанном Ортегой, отмечается, что правительство и народ Никарагуа выражают «солидарность и единение» с председателем Государственного совета и Совета министров Раулем Кастро, супругой команданте Далией Сото дель Валье, их детьми, внуками и родными, а также со всем кубинским народом.

Кроме того, восьмидневный траур в связи с кончиной Кастро объявил президент Алжира Абдель Азиз Бутефлика, передает агентство Algeria Press Service. Глава государства от себя и имени граждан Алжира принес соболезнования кубинскому народу и семье команданте.

«С его смертью я потерял друга и соратника на протяжении полувека. Кроме того, это большая потеря для всех алжирцев, которые испытывали к команданте чувства уважения, восхищения и взаимной симпатии», — говорится в заявлении Бутефлики.

Ранее президент Венесуэлы Николас Мадуро объявил трехдневный траур в связи со смертью лидера кубинской революции. Кроме того, в течение двух дней флаги будут приспущены в Уругвае.

90-летний Фидель Кастро умер 25 ноября в 22:29 по местному времени (06:29 мск). О смерти брата объявил глава Кубы Рауль Кастро в обращении по национальному телевидению. Тело лидера революции будет кремировано. Траур продлится девять дней, по его окончанию 4 декабря пройдут похороны команданте."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/11/27/nicaragua/


"В память о команданте Фиделе..

  

Иранское агентство IRNA выложило архивные фото визита Фиделя Кастро в Иран в 2001 году."

http://www.irna.ir/fa/Photo/3339239/

http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/540983.html

----------


## Avia M

"Корки" от Джона...

Действующая администрация США не оставляет попыток прийти к соглашению с Россией, предусматривающему завершение осады Алеппо в обмен на размежевание находящихся там сил сирийской оппозиции и террористической группировки "Джебхат Фатх аш-Шам" (бывшая "Джебхат ан-Нусра").

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: США пытаются договориться с Россией о прекращении осады Алеппо

Джон ты это, заходи, ежели что...https://youtu.be/MwzvEoIM9ng

----------


## OKA

> "Корки" от Джона...
> 
> Действующая администрация США не оставляет попыток прийти к соглашению с Россией, предусматривающему завершение осады Алеппо в обмен на размежевание находящихся там сил сирийской оппозиции и террористической группировки "Джебхат Фатх аш-Шам" (бывшая "Джебхат ан-Нусра").
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Международная панорама - СМИ: США пытаются договориться с Россией о прекращении осады Алеппо...


Гнут свою линию... Французы уже пытаются колебаться в соответствии с возможной новой линией "партии"))

----------


## OKA

Кубинцы прощаются с Кастро

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 30 ноября. /ТАСС/. Москва встревожена тем, что под задачу свержения президента Сирии Башара Асада начинают подтягиваться конкретные военные усилия. Об этом заявил журналистам заместитель министра иностранных дел РФ Сергей Рябков, отвечая на просьбу прокомментировать слова президента Турции Тайипа Эрдогана о том, что целью операции турецких войск в Сирии является свержение лидера этой страны Башара Асада.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - МИД РФ: Россию тревожат военные усилия Турции в Сирии для свержения Асада

Не надо тревожиться, вся дружба впереди.
А помидоры позади...

----------


## OKA

> МОСКВА, 30 ноября. /ТАСС/. Москва встревожена тем, что под задачу свержения президента Сирии Башара Асада начинают подтягиваться конкретные военные усилия. Об этом заявил журналистам заместитель министра иностранных дел РФ Сергей Рябков, отвечая на просьбу прокомментировать слова президента Турции Тайипа Эрдогана о том, что целью операции турецких войск в Сирии является свержение лидера этой страны Башара Асада.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Политика - МИД РФ: Россию тревожат военные усилия Турции в Сирии для свержения Асада
> 
> Не надо тревожиться, вся дружба впереди.
> А помидоры позади...


"Москва рассчитывает, что тесное сотрудничество РФ и Турции по Сирии поможет внести реальный вклад в реализацию решений международного сообщества по урегулированию в этой стране.

Об этом заявил глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров по итогам переговоров с главой МИД Турции Мевлютом Чавушоглу.

Сергей Лавров: «Рассчитываю, что очень тесное сотрудничество России и Турции по сирийской проблеме поможет внести реальный вклад в выполнение тех решений, которые приняло международное сообщество. В условиях, когда наши коллеги из ООН, которым поручено проводить инклюзивные межсирийские переговоры, по каким-то причинам не могут это сделать. Мы не можем ждать бесконечно, будущее Сирии должны определить сами сирийцы. Россия и Турция в практических делах всячески способствуют тому, чтобы создать для их инклюзивного диалога необходимые благоприятные условия».

Глава МИД Турции заявил в свою очередь, что Анкара считает сирийского лидера Башара Асада ответственным за убийства, но будет продолжать политику, которая совпадает с позицией РФ.

Мевлют Чавушоглу: «Наша страна открыто говорит о том, что Асад несет ответственность за убийства огромного количества людей в Сирии, невинных жителей этой страны. Но мы будем и впредь продолжать политику, которая гармонична и совпадает с позицией России по поиску и нахождению политического решения конфликта и оказанию систематической гуманитарной помощи народу Сирии».

Чавушоглу также отметил, что операция турецких войск в Сирии направлена на борьбу с террористами из ИГИЛ (запрещенная в РФ организация) и других вооруженных террористических группировок.

Главы МИД России и Турции также заявили о необходимости скорейшего начала политического процесса урегулирования в Сирии.

Сергей Лавров: «Мы, по-моему, очень полезно поговорили по самому широкому спектру вопросов, особое внимание уделили острым международным проблемам, в частности, Сирии. Мы были едины в понимании того, что необходимо как можно скорее пресечь террористическую угрозу в этой стране, прекратить кровопролитие и перевести процесс урегулирования в политическое русло и обеспечить решение гуманитарных проблем, доставки помощи». "

Лавров: Россия и Турция внесут вклад в реализацию решений по Сирии // НТВ.Ru

Ответ дипломатов))

----------


## Avia M

> Ответ дипломатов))



Большие мыльные пузыри (турецкие). Последовательность отсутствует, держим в тонусе всех и вся...

----------


## Avia M

> "Памыдоры-памыдоры, памыдоры-овощи", и т.д. по тексту


"Рубим" так сказать, простым и доступным... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 1 дек — РИА Новости. Президент Киргизии Алмазбек Атамбаев считает, что российская военная база "должна уйти" из страны после того, как истечет срок договора. Об этом он заявил во время итоговой пресс-конференции.

Он привел в пример решение закрыть американскую авиабазу, принятое властями Киргизии в 2009 году. "Мы правильно сделали что выставили базу Ганси, нравится это или нет. Скажу спустя пять лет, в будущем мы должны на свои силы опираться. Это касается и российской базы", — приводит слова Атамбаева Sputnik Кыргызстан.

Атамбаев пояснил, что соглашение по базе было подписано президентом Курманбеком Бакиевым. "В этом году истекает действующий срок соглашения и оно автоматически должно было продлиться на 45 лет. Но мы оставили 15 лет вместо этого", — заявил президент Киргизии, подчеркнув, что Россия останется стратегическим партнером Бишкека.

По словам Атамбаева, он смог донести эту мысль до российского лидера Владимира Путина, и тот его понял.

На территории Киргизии находится объединенная российская военная база. В ее составе четыре объекта: аэродром Коллективных сил быстрого реагирования ОДКБ в Канте, испытательная военно-морская база на Иссык-Куле, узел связи в поселке Чалдовар и автономный сейсмический пункт в городе Майлуу-Суу.

В Госдуме не увидели в заявлении Атамбаева "враждебного подтекста". Как отметил глава комитета по делам СНГ Леонид Калашников, Атамбаев доказал предрасположенность к дружбе с Россией не только на словах, но и реальными действиями.

По мнению депутата, нынешние власти Киргизии заинтересованы и в военно-политическом сотрудничестве, и во взаимодействии в рамках Евразийского союза.

Сенатор Владимир Джабаров призвал не делать скоропалительных выводов. По его мнению, не исключено, что договор по базе будет продлен. При этом сенатор отметил, что без российской базы Киргизии придется в одиночку противостоять террористической угрозе, в том числе талибам, который "там близко гуляют".

Заведующий отделом Средней Азии и Казахстана Института СНГ Андрей Грозин отметил, что в 2017 году в Киргизии пройдут президентские выборы, причем у Атамбаева не будет возможности переизбраться.

Однако, считает Грозин, база останется в Киргизии вне зависимости от того, кто придет на смену Атамбаеву, поскольку военные объекты России и ОДКБ больше нужны Бишкеку, чем Москве.

"России они нужны только для того, чтобы сохранять стабильность на своих южных рубежах. А Киргизии они нужны для того, чтобы элементарно выжить в возможных очень серьезных катаклизмах", — сказал политолог."

https://ria.ru/world/20161201/1482617580.html

А там, либо ишак, либо падишах, того...))

----------


## Avia M

> "
> А там, либо ишак, либо падишах, того...))



Господа европейские руководители! Равнение на Кыргызстан...
Хватить за океан глядеть. :Smile:

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 1 декабря — РИА Новости, Дмитрий Злодорев. Палата представителей конгресса США приняла законопроект, ограничивающий перемещения российских дипломатов в стране, сообщается на сайте палаты.

Положение о дипломатах включено одним из пунктов в законопроект о финансировании американских спецслужб в 2017 году.

"Аккредитованные сотрудники дипломатических представительств России в США не могут выезжать дальше, чем на 25 миль (40 километров) от своих офисных зданий в течение календарного квартала", — говорится в тексте документа.

Исключения допускаются лишь в тех случаях, когда ФБР до конца предыдущего календарного квартала выступит со спецзаявлением об отсутствии нарушений со стороны дипломатов.

Ранее в МИД России раскритиковали подобные инициативы властей США, пообещав дать "зеркальный ответ".

Перед президентскими выборами, которые прошли в США 8 ноября, российское внешнеполитическое ведомство рассказало о попытках ФБР не допустить дипломатов к избирательным участкам. Так, например, в Хьюстоне агенты бюро блокировали машину сотрудника генконсульства России, а госдеп рекомендовал работникам дипмиссий "самостоятельно не подходить к участкам". Тогда МИД направил в Вашингтон ноту протеста по поводу действий американских властей."

https://ria.ru/world/20161201/1482561942.html

Колд вар, как он есть... Огрызается туса Обамы- Кли.


К посту Информация об иностранных ВВС из различных источников

"Правительство Польши и компания-производитель американских комплексов ПРО «Пэтриот» компания Raytheon 1 декабря подписали договор о намерениях сотрудничества в сфере производства ракет, сообщает Associated Press.

По мнению главы Минобороны Польши Антония Мацеревича, это приблизит Варшаву к приобретению ракетных комплексов средней дальности «Пэтриот», которые планируется использовать для противоракетной обороны страны. Однако Мацеревич подчеркнул, что сам договор еще не заключен.

Подписанное соглашение дает польской компании Autosan, входящей в оружейный консорциум, право на производство некоторых элементов для продукции компании Raytheon.

Этому решению Польши предшествовал отказ Варшавы от сделки с французской компанией Airbus Helicopters на покупку боевых вертолетов на общую сумму $3,5 млрд. Причиной срыва переговоров польское руководство назвало нарушение национальных интересов в области безопасности."


Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2212542.html

----------


## OKA

"Вашингтон, 2 декабря. Новым главой Пентагона станет генерал Корпуса морской пехоты в отставке Джеймс Маттис. Об этом сообщает американская пресса со ссылкой на источники в команде избранного президента США Дональда Трампа.

Дональд Трамп намерен назначить министром обороны США 66-летнего Мэтиса, который до своей отставки в 2010-2013 годах руководил центральным командованием США, отвечавшим за Ближний Восток и Центральную Азию.

Как сообщается, официально о назначении будет объявлено на следующей неделе. Аналитики отметили, что Трампу придется изменить законодательство для того, чтобы назначит Мэттиса на пост директора Пентагона. Согласно нынешним нормам, кандидат на пост министра обороны должен в момент назначения находиться на службе как минимум семь лет, однако Мэттис вышел в отставку еще в 2013 году."

https://riafan.ru/580372-stalo-izves...avoi-pentagona


Ну хоть у этих с вояками фсё в поряде))

----------


## Avia M

"Турецкий поток" еще на бумаге, но уже "вымывает" украинские гривны...

ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - "Нафтогаз" отказался от модернизации из-за рисков реализации "Турецкого потока"

----------


## OKA

> Кубинцы прощаются с Кастро


"На Кубе завершилась церемония захоронения праха Фиделя Кастро"


Материалы по теме: 04.12.2016 В Сантьяго-де-Куба завершились похороны Фиделя Кастро 
04.12.2016 На Кубе сегодня хоронят Фиделя Кастро 
04.12.2016 Фидель Кастро просил не воздвигать ему памятников 
03.12.2016 В Сантьяго-де-Куба готовятся к прощанию с Фиделем Кастро 
03.12.2016 Прах Фиделя прибыл в Байамо "

Церемония захоронения праха Кастро началась в городе Сантьяго-де-Куба/Вести FM



Ушёл Команданте Фидель... Вечная памятъ! 
В стране Вечной Охоты поиграет в шахматы с Великими )) 
Сунь Ят Сен, Ленин,  Сталин  , Брежнев,  Мао Цзе Дун, Кимы .

Двадцатый век!

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 7 декабря. /ТАСС/. Россия ответит аналогично в случае введения новых ограничений на передвижение российских дипломатов в США. Об этом заявила в среду официальный представитель МИД РФ Мария Захарова.

"Если нынешние власти США хотят заодно ограничить передвижение собственных представителей в РФ, им следует иметь в виду, что в дипломатии все основывается на принципе взаимности. Проще говоря, будет аналогичное отношение к американским дипломатам в России, - сказала Захарова. - Мы вынуждены отвечать, но каждый раз мы подчеркиваем, что это не наш выбор".

"Мы выступаем за сотрудничество, за взаимодействие как в двусторонней сфере, так и в международных делах. Зачем делается это в Вашингтоне, остается только гадать", - добавила она.

Палата представителей Конгресса США на прошлой неделе приняла законопроект о финансировании американских разведслужб в 2017 финансовом году, в текст документа вошли положения, устанавливающие дополнительные ограничения для работающих в США российских дипломатов.
По словам Захаровой, предусматриваемые законопроектом меры нацелены на то, чтобы "реально помешать нормальной работе российских дипломатов в США". Она напомнила, что большинству из них не разрешается отъезжать от диппредставительств дальше, чем на 40 км, а для выезда за пределы обозначенной зоны необходимо заблаговременно уведомлять Госдепартамент. "Теперь предлагается вообще лишать дипломатов такой возможности", - отметила Захарова.

Согласно принятому в Конгрессе США законопроекту, сотрудникам российской дипмиссии разрешается совершать поездки из посольства или консульства на расстояния, превышающие 25 миль (40 км), в течение календарного квартала только в том случае, если в первый день этого периода или в последний день предыдущего квартала директор Федерального бюро расследований (ФБР) заверил профильные комитеты Конгресса в том, что за прошедший период ведомство не зафиксировало никаких нарушений данного режима со стороны дипломатов из РФ."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Политика - РФ ответит аналогично при введении ограничений на перемещение своих дипломатов в США

----------


## Avia M

"Лишь политическое урегулирование принесет мир народу Сирии", - резюмируют главы США, Канады, Франции, Германии, Италии и Великобритании.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Запад готов рассмотреть введение новых санкций против сторонников Дамаска

В этой связи, возникает вопрос - с какой целью данные страны, "окапываются" на территории суверенного государства? Даже "еродромы" строят...
Собрались бы с Керрей и поехали договариваться с "оппозицией". Побольше цветов и улыбок (и бочку варенья)...

----------


## Avia M

Как ни печально, но информация в этой теме...

ЛОЗАННА /Швейцария/, 7 декабря. /Спец. корр. ТАСС Олег Кошелев/. Международный олимпийский комитет (МОК) продлил санкции в отношении России в связи с допинговыми скандалами. Об этом говорится в материалах МОК.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Спорт - МОК продлил санкции в отношении России в связи с допинговыми скандалами

----------


## OKA

> Как ни печально, но информация в этой теме...
> 
> ЛОЗАННА /Швейцария/, 7 декабря. /Спец. корр. ТАСС Олег Кошелев/. Международный олимпийский комитет (МОК) продлил санкции в отношении России в связи с допинговыми скандалами. Об этом говорится в материалах МОК.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Спорт - МОК продлил санкции в отношении России в связи с допинговыми скандалами


Надо в соответствии с рекламой на ТВ, вовремя мельдониум принять)) 
А МОК- всего лишь ещё одно орудие "империализьма"))
Чемп по футболу - та ещё морковка для шантажа...  Вспомнить лето и "битвы во Франциях"...


Накал пропаганды усилился . Дополнение :

"БЕРЛИН, 7 декабря. /ТАСС/. Европейский союз является единственной стороной, обеспечивающей гуманитарной помощью Сирию. С таким утверждением выступила в Берлине верховный представитель ЕС по иностранным делам и политике безопасности Федерика Могерини.

"Кроме того, мы единственные, не одни из, а именно единственные, кто снабжает гуманитарной помощью Сирию и (территории) вокруг нее", - сказала она..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/3851564

Интересно, на кого рассчитана эта ложь...

----------


## OKA

"Москва, 7 декабря. Развал СССР спровоцировали его тогдашние руководители, управляемые личными амбициями и жаждой власти. Такое мнение высказал экс-президент СССР Михаил Горбачев..."

Полностью :

https://riafan.ru/582292-gorbachev-s...t-prezidentami

Бред какой-то. А он просто хотел пиццу порекламировать, "не только лишь здесь"  :Biggrin: 
  Напоминает про "кружевные трусики" и Европу))

----------


## Avia M

> "Москва, 7 декабря. Развал СССР спровоцировали его тогдашние руководители, управляемые личными амбициями и жаждой власти. Такое мнение высказал экс-президент СССР Михаил Горбачев..."
> 
> Полностью :
> 
> https://riafan.ru/582292-gorbachev-s...t-prezidentami
> 
> Бред какой-то. А он просто хотел пиццу порекламировать, "не только лишь здесь" 
>   Напоминает про "кружевные трусики" и Европу))


Почему бред? Одна из составляющих трагедии...

----------


## Казанец

> Развал СССР спровоцировали его тогдашние руководители, управляемые личными амбициями и жаждой власти.


Совершенно правильно сказал, причём финальных могильщиков можно назвать поимённо: Андропов, Устинов, академик Велихов (вообще-то список дли-и-инный..., все приложились), ну и сам Горбачёв, конечно. Так что вполне самокритично сказал. А началось-то всё с Владимира Ильича, между прочим. Это он национальную бомбу в конструкцию СССР заложил, чему Сталин безуспешно пытался воспротивиться (см. Разгром мелко-буржуазного националистического уклона в КП Грузии в 1921г.). И когда нагрузка на конструкцию (афганская война + застой + гонка в Звёздных войнах + падение цен на нефть + сухой закон + перестройка, и всё это одновременно) превысила её пределы прочности, конструкция лопнула именно по тем швам, которые ещё Ленин наметил и которые Сталин всю жизнь пытался замазать-подшить.

----------


## OKA

"Москва. 8 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС - Отношения ЕС и России постепенно отталкиваются от дна, которого достигли, считает посол ЕС в Москве Вигаудас Ушацкас.
       "Мы отталкиваемся от дна, более зрелые, более взрослые и сознательные", - сказал он на приёме в среду.
       "В течение последних двух-трёх лет мы смогли расширить наши программы в сферах, где у нас нет разногласий, например, в таких сферах, как образование, наука и культура",- отметил он.
       В.Ушацкас пожелал, чтобы отношения ЕС и РФ продолжили восстанавливаться и в будущем году.
       "Я бы хотел пожелать, чтобы отношения ЕС и России развивались и отталкивались от дна на принципах равноправия и международного права. За продолжение вперёд отталкивания от дна",- сказал он."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=434783

Ещё один "водолаз- два лимона"   :Biggrin:  "Оттолкнулся от дна"))  




> Почему бред? Одна из составляющих трагедии...


Да уж, ГКЧП так власти жаждал, аж руки тряслись)) "Руководители" в Форос полетели- типо выручай , генсек, всёж для тебя сделано. А тот упорно изображал жуткую блокаду)) 
Как раз ответственность брать на себя никто , кроме рвущихся к власти аппаратчиков среднего звена и не хотел. Это был их шанс. Удачно получилось, надо признать.





> Совершенно правильно сказал, причём финальных могильщиков можно назвать поимённо: Андропов, Устинов, академик Велихов (вообще-то список дли-и-инный..., все приложились), ну и сам Горбачёв, конечно. Так что вполне самокритично сказал. А началось-то всё с Владимира Ильича, между прочим. Это он национальную бомбу в конструкцию СССР заложил, чему Сталин безуспешно пытался воспротивиться (см. Разгром мелко-буржуазного националистического уклона в КП Грузии в 1921г.). И когда нагрузка на конструкцию (афганская война + застой + гонка в Звёздных войнах + падение цен на нефть + сухой закон + перестройка, и всё это одновременно) превысила её пределы прочности, конструкция лопнула именно по тем швам, которые ещё Ленин наметил и которые Сталин всю жизнь пытался замазать-подшить.


Про "атомную бомбу Ленина",  уже высказывались неоднократно на разных сетевых ресурсах.
 А Горбачёв хочет просто отмазаться "на будущее".

P.S/ Развёрнуто высказался на эту тему уважаемый  http://sg-karamurza.livejournal.com/242304.html

Если шрифт мелковат, можно скопировать и в прогу -читалку загрузить))

----------


## OKA

> "Москва. 8 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС - Отношения ЕС и России постепенно отталкиваются от дна, которого достигли, считает посол ЕС в Москве Вигаудас Ушацкас.
>        "Мы отталкиваемся от дна, более зрелые, более взрослые и сознательные", - сказал он на приёме в среду.
>        "В течение последних двух-трёх лет мы смогли расширить наши программы в сферах, где у нас нет разногласий, например, в таких сферах, как образование, наука и культура",- отметил он.
>        В.Ушацкас пожелал, чтобы отношения ЕС и РФ продолжили восстанавливаться и в будущем году.
>        "Я бы хотел пожелать, чтобы отношения ЕС и России развивались и отталкивались от дна на принципах равноправия и международного права. За продолжение вперёд отталкивания от дна",- сказал он."
> 
> http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=434783



Вот и пойми этих евро))


"ЛОНДОН, 8 дек – РИА Новости, Мария Табак. Глава службы внешней разведки Великобритании Алекс Янгер в своей первой большой речи на этом посту выступил с резкой критикой в адрес действий России в Сирии.

"Россия и режим Асада хотят превратить Сирию в пустыню и называют это миром", — сказал Янгер, выступая в четверг с речью в здании Ми-6.

"Я считаю, что поведение России в Сирии в союзе с дискредитированным режимом Асада, если не изменится, то станет трагическим примером опасностей, которыми грозит потеря легитимности. Считая террористами всех, кто противостоит жестоком правительству, они (Россия) отчуждают именно тех, с кем должны быть заодно, чтобы победить экстремистов", — сказал глава Ми-6.

"Ситуация на месте страшно сложная. Положение сирийцев продолжает ухудшаться. Не могу сказать с уверенностью, что принесет следующий год, но знаю одно: мы не можем быть защищены от угроз, исходящих из этой страны, пока гражданская война не закончится", — подчеркнул глава службы внешней разведки."

https://ria.ru/syria/20161208/1483141184.html


"Контрразведка Германии сообщила о внезапном усилении российской пропаганды, направленной на дестабилизацию немецкого общества. Об этом передает Reuters в четверг, 8 декабря.

«Мы наблюдаем агрессивные кибероперации и постоянно нарастающий уровень кибершпионажа, которые потенциально могут представлять угрозу немецким чиновникам, парламентариям и сотрудникам аппарата демократических партий», — заявил президент Федеральной службы защиты конституции Ханс-Георг Маасен. По его словам, Москва таким образом пытается повлиять на немецкие выборы и подорвать стабильность в стране.

Чиновник также упомянул о колоссальных финансовых ресурсах, которые тратятся на то, чтобы сбить с толку русскоговорящих жителей Германии, а также посеять растерянность среди политиков. Маасен пояснил, что финальной целью хакеров и пропагандистов является раскол ЕС и снятие антироссийских санкций.

Ранее о потенциально высоком уровне киберугрозы со стороны России во время избирательной кампании на парламентских выборах 2017 года заявлял глава Федеральной разведывательной службы (БНД) Германии Бруно Каль.

29 ноября более 900 тысяч клиентов немецкой компании Deutsche Telekom временно лишились доступа к интернету из-за хакерской атаки. Сообщается, что злоумышленники попытались получить контроль над 20 миллионами роутеров для последующих масштабных DDoS-атак. Попытка установить на устройства вредоносный софт провалилась, но около пяти процентов маршрутизаторов временно вышли из строя."

https://lenta.ru/news/2016/12/08/we_are_so_horrible/


У самих там вместо Штирлицев и капитанов Клоссов, арабские геи-террористы в контрразведке окопались,а кивают на "внезапно усилившуюся рос.пропаганду"  :Biggrin: 



Verfassungsschutz-Skandal | Enttarnter Islamist war Porno-Darsteller - Politik Inland - Bild.de

https://ria.ru/world/20161201/1482644151.html


У французов тоже нелады :

http://www.kp.ru/daily/26615/3632949/

----------


## Nazar

> А Горбачёв хочет просто отмазаться "на будущее".


Да нет у него никакого будущего, ни в реальной жизни, ни в памяти людей.

----------


## Avia M

Пришло прозрение, примерив на себя...

"Эпидемия злонамеренных недостоверных новостей и лживой пропаганды захлестнула в течение минувшего года соцсети", - сказала Клинтон. "Теперь уже ясно, что так называемые фейковые новости могут иметь последствия в реальном мире", - добавила она.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Клинтон призвала Конгресс США дать отпор "эпидемии" недостоверных новостей

----------


## OKA

> Да нет у него никакого будущего, ни в реальной жизни, ни в памяти людей.


Останется))





"..Я с пеной у рта, как говорят, везде выступал и призывал сохранить Союз, а народ молчал. Интеллигенция, которая все понимала, молчала... "

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/540333

Нарот не тот, антелехенция тоже, знаишь-панимаишь, 38 снайперов туда-сюда, не та была  :Biggrin:  "Везде выступил" ))





> Пришло прозрение, примерив на себя...
> 
> "Эпидемия злонамеренных недостоверных новостей и лживой пропаганды захлестнула в течение минувшего года соцсети", - сказала Клинтон. "Теперь уже ясно, что так называемые фейковые новости могут иметь последствия в реальном мире", - добавила она.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Международная панорама - Клинтон призвала Конгресс США дать отпор "эпидемии" недостоверных новостей


Вряд ли они что-то "на себя примерят", скорее "усилят накал")) Как с пресловутыми 5-летними девочками "из Сирии" , строчащим в твит по 100500 постов в сутки про "зверства режима Асада" и ударах по мирняку рос.ВВС.

----------


## OKA

"Дембельский аккорд: Обама одобрил поставку оружия союзникам — и Украине тоже

Чем, как правило, занимается уходящий со своего поста президент США в период от момента избрания нового президента до окончательного сложения своих полномочий после инаугурации? Что делает эта, выражаясь тамошним политическим сленгом, «хромая утка»? Ну, помимо того, что обеспечивает передачу власти своему преемнику?

«Хромая утка» дядюшка Скрудж

Ответ на эти вопросы очень прост и полностью понятен каждому не только американцу, но и любому жителю нашей планеты, хоть раз видевшему знаменитые DuckTales («Утиные истории») производства Walt Disney. Он, подобно дядюшке Скруджу, буквально купается в тайном бассейне с золотом, который открывается в этом временном «подвале» Белого Дома. «Хромой утке» на эти два с половиной месяца разрешается почти все, поскольку на нее вроде бы никто не обращает внимания — все внимание, как правило, приковано к фигуре нового президента.

Мало кто обратил внимание на то, что федеральный долг США, накануне дня выборов 8 ноября 2016 года составлявший 19,5 трлн долл., «внезапно» подпрыгнул до 19,9 трлн, а к 20 января, дню инаугурации 45-го президента США, по оценкам экспертов, может превысить планку в 20,2 триллионов. 700 млрд долларов за два с небольшим месяца! Достойная цифра даже для Барака Обамы, который за 8 лет своего пребывания в Белом доме увеличил U.S. federal debt почти вдвое, на 10 трлн «бакинских», в среднем — по 1,25 трлн за год.

Его предшественник на этом посту, Джордж Буш-младший, кстати, был почти вдвое скромнее: уходя из Белого дома, он увеличил федеральный долг «всего» на 400 млрд, но при нем, надо сказать, и «темпы роста» были поменьше — 4,3 трлн долл. за те же два президентских срока, чуть больше 500 млрд за год. Но тенденция понятна — за последние месяцы своего пребывания в Белом доме президенты США, что называется, «отрываются по полной». И явно не за бесплатно.

Их «дембельский аккорд», судя по всему, значительно больше «золотых парашютов» даже топ-менеджеров крупнейших транснациональных корпораций. Поскольку, помимо «комиссионных» от наращивания федерального долга, идет целый вал таких договоров, законов и указов, которые действующий президент никогда не решился бы подписать в «основное время» своей легислатуры. Но лишь ничтожная часть подобных лоббистских сделок привлекает к себе внимание масс-медиа. Для этого нужно совершить нечто уж совсем «из ряда вон» — как, например, снятие Обамой 8 декабря формальных ограничений на поставку оружия, боеприпасов и военной техники союзникам Вашингтона по борьбе с терроризмом в Сирии. 

Ай да Обама, ай да сукин сын!

Понимаете хотя бы примерную «цену вопроса», да? В сирийскую «антитеррористическую коалицию» под эгидой США, как известно, входят несколько десятков стран, не исключая и Украину. Плюс еще «нерегулярные силы, группы или отдельные лица». И теперь по всем этим адресам принципиально можно гнать из Америки что угодно, невзирая ни на какие ограничения, — может быть, за исключением ядерных боезарядов, хотя лично я даже в этом уже сомневаюсь…

Чета Клинтонов, которая, уходя из Белого дома, прихватила с собой «на память» часть тамошней обстановки и исторических реликвий, на фоне столь ушлого парня из Иллинойса и его супруги Мишель, честное слово, выглядит мелковато и даже смешно. Вот это «дембельский аккорд» так «дембельский аккорд»: ценой в десятки миллиардов долларов и — потенциально — в сотни тысяч и даже миллионы человеческих жизней. В Пентагоне и в звездно-полосатой «оборонке» аплодируют стоя… Ну, лауреат же Нобелевской премии мира 2009 года, что тут сказать…

Кстати, возвращать премию обратно в Осло Барак Скрудж тоже не собирается, хотя и мог бы, наверное: не последние у него... Но в таком налаженном хозяйстве и веревочка, то есть 1,45 млн долларов, пригодится. Ай да Обама, ай да сукин сын! (копирайт не мой, а покойного российского поэта Александра Пушкина и действующего президента Филиппин Родриго Дутерте, если что).

А Трамп-то в курсе?

Но, пожалуй, самое интригующее во всей этой истории — каково отношение к ней избранного 45-го президента США, то есть Дональда Трампа. Его молчание по данному поводу — явный знак согласия. Потому что, во-первых, не он это все подписал, не он за это отвечает, и, вдобавок, все это — прекрасная площадка для дальнейших переговоров с заинтересованными участниками процесса как внутри США, так и за рубежом, да и мощный инструмент давления заодно.

Читайте также: Визит советника Трампа в Москву: «бывших» разведчиков не бывает

Во-вторых, потому что коллегия выборщиков, которая должна подтвердить его избрание, соберется только 19 декабря, а результат пока вилами по воде писан, поэтому не стоит прямо здесь и сейчас ссориться с Пентагоном и крупными корпорациями-производителями оружия.

В-третьих, он же сам обещал вернуть в Америку конкурентные рабочие места — а «оборонка» здесь явно впереди множества других отраслей экономики.

Вот так и делается в США настоящая большая политика. Поэтому стоит повнимательнее следить за всеми движениями лап нынешней «хромой утки» — они еще много чего интересного могут подписать до 20 января."

https://riafan.ru/583103-dembelskii-...-ukraine-tozhe

----------


## Avia M

Латвия за чистоту рядов... :Smile: 

Ранее стало известно, что сборная Латвии по скелетону объявила о бойкоте чемпионата мира в Сочи после публикации второго доклада независимой комиссии Всемирного антидопингового агентства (WADA) под руководством Ричарда Макларена.
"Значит чемпионат мира пройдет без латвийцев, ничего страшного. Каждый имеет полное право на то, чтобы высказывать свое мнение. Не хотят выступать - не проблема, будут выступать и бороться за медали другие страны, та же сборная Южной Кореи. Не вижу в этом серьезной проблемы", - сказал Зубков.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Спорт - Зубков: отсутствие латвийских скелетонистов на ЧМ в Сочи не будет проблемой

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 13 декабря. /ТАСС/. Президент РФ Владимир Путин и премьер-министр Японии Синдзо Абэ по итогам переговоров в ходе визита российского лидера могут сделать заявление о налаживании совместной хоздеятельности на Курильских островах.

Об этом заявил журналистам помощник президента РФ Юрий Ушаков.

"Возможно, что президент и премьер-министр сделают заявление о налаживании совместной хозяйственной деятельности на четырех островах Курильской гряды", - сказал представитель Кремля, уточнив, однако, что этот вопрос пока находится в стадии проработки.

Ушаков также отметил, что в ходе визита планируется подписать около 10 межгосударственных документов, а также 12-15 важнейших коммерческих соглашений и десятки других документов по линии бизнеса. "Сейчас еще процесс подготовки не завершен, эксперты активно работают, но ожидаем, что будет подписано в присутствии президента (Путина) и премьер-министра (Абэ) где-то 10 межгосударственных документов, от 12 до 15 - важнейших коммерческих документов. Затем в ходе встречи (лидеров) с представителями российско-японского форума деловых кругов будет подписано еще где-то порядка 50 бизнес-контактов", - сказал представитель Кремля. 

О мирном договоре

Россия считает нецелесообразным создавать завышенные ожидания, а также заранее устанавливать временные рамки для решения вопроса о мирном договоре с Японией, сообщил также Ушаков. 

"Мы не хотели бы допускать искусственного стимулирования завышенных ожиданий, и разъясняем общественности и будем разъяснять общественности и далее, что здесь нет и не может быть простого решения", - сказал представитель Кремля, комментируя переговоры по решению территориальной проблемы и заключению российско-японского мирного договора.

"Поэтому мы считаем, что едва ли целесообразно заранее устанавливать какие-то, тем более жесткие, временные рамки для выхода на взаимоприемлемую формулу", - сказал Ушаков.

Москва также считает, что сохранение этой проблемы на протяжении десятилетий свидетельствует не о недостаточности усилий со стороны официальных кругов двух стран в ее урегулировании, а об особой сложности этой проблемы. "Она затрагивает одну из важнейших тем общей истории Японии и России, затрагивает итоги Второй мировой войны. Признание этих итогов - это, как мы считаем, исходная точка для любого серьезного разговора", - подчеркнул Ушаков, добавив, что российское руководство "хочет полной нормализации отношений с Японией", но "переговоры будут вестись, исходя из российских национальных интересов, исходя из четкого понимания, что нельзя разрушать международную правовую основу, которая возникла по итогам Второй мировой войны".

"Мы, конечно, хотим найти решение, которое отвечало бы стратегическим интересам и России, и Японии, и было бы понятно и принято народами обеих стран. Но это, как мы считаем, достаточно длительный процесс, требующий кропотливой работы по укреплению доверия, по развитию всего комплекса российско-японских отношений", - сказал Ушаков. Он подчеркнув, что речь идет не только о торгово-экономическом сотрудничестве, но и о координации усилий в области безопасности, о наращивании взаимодействия на международной арене и т.д.

Помощник президента отметил, что в Москве придают большое значение предстоящему визиту Путина в Японию и считают символичным, что в первый день мероприятия пройдут на малой родине японского премьер-министра Синдзо Абэ в городе Нагато. "Это первый такой жест со стороны японского премьер-министра в отношении иностранного гостя", - заметил Ушаков. "Мы заинтересованы в наращивании двусторонних связей по всем направлениям, - продолжил представитель Кремля, напомнив о продуктивности предыдущих контактов в этом году лидеров двух стран. - У нас есть надежда и уверенность в том, что в Японии мы также продвинемся в развитии наших отношений. Надеемся, что переговоры будут и содержательными, и успешными".

Путин посетит Японию и проведет переговоры с главой правительства этой страны 15-16 декабря."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Экономика и бизнес - Путин и Абэ могут объявить о совместной хоздеятельности РФ и Японии на Курилах



"...Стратегическая важность островов

- Экономический фактор. Острова экономически малоразвиты, но на них есть залежи ценных и редкоземельных металлов – золота, серебра, рения, титана. Воды богаты биоресурсами, моря, которые омывают берега Сахалина и Курильских островов, являются одними из наиболее продуктивных областей Мирового океана. Большое значение имеют и шельфы, где найдены месторождения углеводородов.

- Политический фактор. Уступка островов резко понизит статус России в мире, возникнет юридическая возможность пересмотреть и другие итоги Второй мировой войны. К примеру, могут потребовать отдать Калининградскую область Германии или часть Карелии Финляндии.

- Военный фактор. Передача островов Южно-Курильской гряды обеспечит Военно-морским силам Японии и США свободный выход в Охотское море. Позволит нашим потенциальным противникам осуществлять контроль над стратегически важными проливными зонами, что резко ухудшит возможности развертывания сил Тихоокеанского флота РФ, включая АПЛ с межконтинентальными баллистическими ракетами. Это будут сильным ударом по военной безопасности РФ..." 

Кое-что , из истории вопроса:

https://topwar.ru/7567-istoriya-kurilskoy-problemy.html


Главный ресурс Курил- ржавые подбитые японские танки)) Валяются там со времён освобождения островов от японской оккупации войсками Красной армии))   К сожалению ресурс быстро растащаемый))

Яп. корпорациям пофиг "мирный договор"- они идут туда, где выгодно извлекать прибыль. В Китай, Ю.Корею, Вьетнам и др. страны с дешёвой раб. силой. За рынками сбыта и дешёвым сырьём, в остальной мир. При общей "цивилизационной" ориентации, на себя, США, и "запад". 
Р.Ф, как рынок сбыта смешон для них. Тем более в кризисные времена. Разве что аудиотехнику , класса "хай энд" по инд.заказам поставлять)) Производства организовывать невыгодно, по климатическим и др. соображениям. На это есть ЮВА. 
Зато у Р.Ф. сырья можно заполучить (лес, газ, нефть, минералы) и кусок тех самых территорий, чтобы в морскую экономич. зону влезть. Островов вовсе не 4, а со всякими скалами в проливах, неск. десятков . 

Будет как с Норвегией-  спорный кусок границы ресурсов на море отдали, и тут же получили санкциями, как селёдкой, по мордасам))) 


"ОСЛО, 13 декабря. /Корр. ТАСС Юрий Михайленко/. Масштабные военные учения Joint Viking пройдут в марте 2017 года на территории северной норвежской губернии Финнмарк, которая граничит с Россией. Как заявил Норвежской государственной телерадиокомпании представитель Объединенного оперативного командования ВС королевства полковник-лейтенант Ивар Муен, это будут учения норвежских сухопутных войск и ВВС, однако участвовать приглашены также военнослужащие из Великобритании и США.

"Об учениях было уведомлено заранее, и они будут проходить на значительном удалении от российской границы, так что ни у кого не должно быть причин воспринять это как провокацию", - отметил Муен. По его словам норвежским войскам необходимо отрабатывать задачи по переброске в Финнмарк подразделений с баз, расположенных на юге страны и в северной губернии Тромс.

По данным Эн-эр-ко, это будут самые крупные маневры, проводившиеся в Финнмарке с 1967 года. Ожидается, что в них примут участие 10 тыс. человек, в том числе 750 иностранцев, которые, впрочем, будут действовать в составе норвежских подразделений. Военные из трех стран будут тренироваться преимущественно на территории коммун Алта, Порсангер и Карасйок, которые граничат с Финляндией и расположены в 100 и более километрах от границы с Россией.

В 2013 году учения Joint Viking в Финнмарке прошли с участием 8 тыс. человек. В марте этого года Норвегия принимала учения НАТО "Холодный ответ - 2016" (Cold Response), в которых участвовали свыше 15 тыс. военнослужащих из стран НАТО и государств - союзников альянса. Королевство также ведет подготовку к проведению учений НАТО "Единый трезубец - 2018" (Trident Juncture) с участием 25 тыс. человек.

Как заявила Эн-эр-ко сотрудница Норвежского института внешней политики Джули Вильхельмсен, проведение учений в Финнмарке может вызвать жесткую реакцию со стороны России."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Международная панорама - Норвегия проведет масштабные военные учения на территории граничащей с РФ губернии

Готовятся натовцы к боям с северокорейскими полярными мишками, не иначе))

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;144468]

Главный ресурс Курил- ржавые подбитые японские танки)) Валяются там со времён освобождения островов от японской оккупации войсками Красной армии))   К сожалению ресурс быстро растащаемый))


Извиняюсь за прямоту, но от подобных "умозаключений" слегка подташнивает...

----------


## OKA

> Латвия за чистоту рядов...
> 
>  Не хотят выступать - не проблема, будут выступать и бороться за медали другие страны, та же сборная Южной Кореи. Не вижу в этом серьезной проблемы", - сказал Зубков.
> 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Спорт - Зубков: отсутствие латвийских скелетонистов на ЧМ в Сочи не будет проблемой


А теперь у всех точно не будет проблем))  Интересно, реально получат компенсацию?


"МОСКВА, 13 декабря. /ТАСС/. Федерация бобслея России должна требовать компенсацию за перенос чемпионата мира из Сочи.
 Об этом ТАСС заявил член комитета по физической культуре, спорту, туризму и молодежной политике Госдумы Дмитрий Свищев.

Международная федерация бобслея и скелетона во вторник объявила, что чемпионат мира 2017 года перенесен из Сочи в другое место.

Сочи лишен права провести чемпионат мира по бобслею и скелетону-2017

"Спорить бесполезно, потому что права на проведение турниров выдает эта международная федерация, - сказал Свищев. - Сейчас надо требовать компенсации ущерба, оргкомитет затратил деньги, время и усилия, все это должно быть оплачено. Но сам факт - это очень прискорбно, это может быть плохим знаком и прецедентом для других федераций, которые могут последовать примеру".

"Федерации нельзя оставлять без внимания и отстаивать свои позиции через суды, личные встречи. Это можно считать плохим сигналом для российского спорта", - сказал Свищев.

Двукратный олимпийский чемпион по бобслею Алексей Воевода заявил, что сборная России не должна бойкотировать чемпионат мира после переноса соревнований из Сочи.

"Мы не должны уподобляться и бойкотировать, - сказал Воевода. - Мы должны поехать и доказать, что мы лидеры, выиграть на чужой территории. Всем нам нужно поддержать наших спортсменов, которые стали жертвами политической игры, вмешавшейся в спорт. Обидно за то, что спортсмены из других стран занимаются такими грязными вещами, как бойкот".

Директор центра "Санки" Игорь Бойко считает, что решение IBSF о переносе.

"Это очень грустная новость, но неожиданной я бы ее не назвал, - сказал Бойко. - Мы еще с лета находились в некотором напряжении и ждали какого-то подвоха, ну а после второго доклада Макларена все наши худшие ожидания сбылись. Я думаю, что представители международной федерации сами далеко не в восторге от этого решения".

"Я много раз общался с ними, всегда слышал от них слова восхищения нашей трассой, они выступали за то, чтобы использовать ее по полной", - заметил собеседник ТАСС.

Директор центра отметил, что при подготовке к чемпионату мира в трассу были вложены определенные средства. "Но они не пропадут даром. Все это послужит развитию российского спорта и профильных федераций санного спорта и бобслея. Теперь на более высоком уровне будем проводить внутренние соревнования", - считает Бойко."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Спорт - "Россия должна получить компенсацию": реакция на перенос ЧМ по бобслею и скелетону из Сочи

Ну покатаются какие-то люди где-то ещё. По допингу РФ ещё раз забанят... Пора бы привыкнуть. 

Только чем проф. спортсмены заниматься будут? Интересно, за какую зарплату катаются ))

----------


## OKA

[QUOTE=Avia M;144487]


> Главный ресурс Курил- ржавые подбитые японские танки)) Валяются там со времён освобождения островов от японской оккупации войсками Красной армии))   К сожалению ресурс быстро растащаемый))
> 
> 
> Извиняюсь за прямоту, но от подобных "умозаключений" слегка подташнивает...



Это ирония. Крепкие нервы-залог здоровья)) 
 Некоторые образцы техники, к счастью по музеям разошлись, после реставрации. На Поклонке есть оттуда.
На Курилах их раньше много было, но , можно предположить, что количество уменьшается с каждым годом. 



Десантники против танков: бой на острове Шумшу | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D1%8...BB%D0%B0%D1%85

----------


## Avia M

Может нам на просторах, пошукать своего "макларена", да "пальнуть" в уязвимое место...

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;144489]


Это ирония. Крепкие нервы-залог здоровья)) 
 Некоторые образцы техники, к счастью по музеям разошлись, после реставрации. На Поклонке есть оттуда.
На Курилах их раньше много было, но , можно предположить, что количество уменьшается с каждым годом. 


Согласен с иронией. Но в последнее время, нервов на весь "ушат информационных вбросов" не хватает.
Тема Курил близка, стоял на страже рубежей! Посему реагирую "бурно"...

----------


## OKA

> Может нам на просторах, пошукать своего "макларена", да "пальнуть" в уязвимое место...


Можно только предположить, что  ихние "макларены" крепко сидят в своих креслах, и крепко держат рычаги международных организаций. Пока, во всяком случае.
 У чиновников много финансовых, материальных и родственных уязвимых мест за бугром)) События неск. лет это показывают. К сожалению...

----------


## Avia M

О *свинстве*...

...депутат Верховной рады Украины Владимир *Парасюк* назвал героем убийцу посла России в Турции Андрея Карлова...

Захарова о депутатах Рады, смеющихся над убийством посла: Бесноватые. РЕН ТВ

----------


## Avia M

«Понимаете фокус, да? Заочное избрание в депутаты Верховной рады и нелегитимное включение в делегацию Украины в ПАСЕ были основной движущей силой информационно-политической кампании Киева на тот момент. А когда живая и здоровая Савченко вернулась и по-настоящему начала исполнять свои обязанности, ее исключили»

https://www.gazeta.ru/politics/news/..._9487067.shtml

----------


## Avia M

Поди разберись...

МОСКВА, 27 декабря. /ТАСС/. Президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган заявил, что у него есть доказательства поддержки группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) со стороны международной коалиции во главе с США.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Эрдоган заявил, что имеет доказательства поддержки ИГ коалицией во главе с США

----------


## Avia M

"Хи" трепыхается... Сама виновата, не на того поставила.  :Smile: 

Администрация лидера США Барака Обамы готовится объявить об ответных мерах в виде санкций за якобы вмешательство России в президентские выборы в Америке.
Как пишет The Washington Post, администрация президента завершает работу над ответными мерами против России. Они будут нацелены на то, чтобы «наказать Россию за вмешательство в выборы президента».

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/34...telstvo-vybori

----------


## Avia M

Официальный представитель МИД ФРГ Мартин Шефер сегодня в ходе брифинга заявил, что вопрос о политическом будущем сирийского президента Башара Асада должен стать предметом обсуждения на переговорах по Сирии в Астане. Об этом сообщает РИА Новости.

Шефер также отметил, что Берлин допускает участие Асада в переходном периоде, но только при условии ограничения его президентских полномочий.

МИД ФРГ предложил обсудить политическое будущее Асада - Телеканал «Звезда»

Есть предложение, попутно обсудить будущее г-жи Меркель (и не только). Направить, так сказать в нужном направлении...

----------


## Avia M

"Золотые слова"...

"Думаю, честно говоря, для избранного президента США неприемлемо вмешиваться в политику других стран таким довольно прямолинейным образом", - сказал Керри.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Международная панорама - Керри прокомментировал критические высказывания Трампа о ЕС и Меркель

Для уходящего - приемлемо? "Томагавками"...

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 17 янв — РИА Новости. Лидер парламентской фракции Левой партии ФРГ Сара Вагенкнехт поддержала избранного президента США Дональда Трампа, назвавшего НАТО устаревшей организацией.

Избранный президент США Дональд Трамп во время выступления в Нью-Йорке. 9 ноября 2016

"НАТО следует распустить и заменить коллективной системой безопасности, включающей в свой состав Россию", — сказала Вагенкнехт в интервью изданиям медиагруппы Funke.

Кроме того, лидер немецкой оппозиции добавила, что замечания Трампа "беспощадно обличают ошибки и неудачи федерального правительства Германии".

Ранее в интервью европейским СМИ Трамп одобрил решение Великобритании о выходе из ЕС, подверг критике миграционную политику канцлера ФРГ Ангелы Меркель, назвал НАТО важной, но "устаревшей" организацией и обрисовал перспективы улучшения отношений с Россией."

https://ria.ru/world/20170117/1485860246.html

"И ето правильно, даду дадуда" ))

 К власти её, конечно, не пустят, как и Марин, но хоть какие-то полезности озвучивают)) 


Что-то неясное : 

"...Белоруссия начнёт принимать беженцев из Европы. Эту информацию RT подтвердили в штаб-квартире Евросоюза. Подробности соглашения между Минском и Брюсселем ранее опубликовала немецкая газета Die Tageszeitung..."

https://russian.rt.com/ussr/article/...ia-bezhency-es


В связи с лагерями в Минске РФ начинает диалог о миграционной политике*

----------


## Avia M

"Давай до свидания".

Начиная свое последнее публичное выступление в должности постоянного представителя США в ООН, она вновь заявила, что "Россия является самой главной угрозой для США" и интересов мирового порядка...
https://ria.ru/world/20170117/1485910400.html

От любви до ненависти, Саманты - Смит - Фокс - Пауэр...

----------


## Avia M

Политика в фотографиях...

https://ria.ru/world/20170130/1486767765.html

----------


## Avia M

Объединяемся потихоньку...

МОСКВА, 1 февраля. /ТАСС/. Директор ФСБ России Александр Бортников поручил установить пограничную зону в приграничных с Белоруссией регионах РФ. Соответствующие приказы директора ФСБ об установлении пограничной зоны в прилегающих к Белоруссии Смоленской, Брянской и Псковской областях опубликованы на портале правовой информации.
В приказах директора ФСБ Пограничной службе ФСБ РФ поручено "установить места и время для въезда (прохода) лиц и транспортных средств в пограничную зону", а также установить предупреждающие знаки на въездах в пограничную зону.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - Глава ФСБ поручил установить пограничную зону в приграничных с Белоруссией регионах РФ

----------


## Avia M

Москва - Минск.

МОСКВА, 3 фев — РИА Новости. Президент Белоруссии Александр Лукашенко во время большой пресс-конференцию для местных и зарубежных журналистов ответил на различные вопросы об отношениях страны с Россией.
В частности, белорусский лидер прокомментировал создание в России пограничных зон вдоль общей границы, вопрос поставок нефти и газа, планы по созданию российской авиабазы в Бобруйске и поставки продовольствия.

https://ria.ru/world/20170203/1487136016.html

----------


## PPV

Что-то мне напрочь расхотелось ездить в братскую Белоруссию после выдачи ею российского блогера Лапшина на сторону...

----------


## OKA

> Москва - Минск.
> 
> МОСКВА, 3 фев — РИА Новости. Президент Белоруссии Александр Лукашенко во время большой пресс-конференцию для местных и зарубежных журналистов ответил на различные вопросы об отношениях страны с Россией.
> В частности, белорусский лидер прокомментировал создание в России пограничных зон вдоль общей границы, вопрос поставок нефти и газа, планы по созданию российской авиабазы в Бобруйске и поставки продовольствия.
> 
> https://ria.ru/world/20170203/1487136016.html


Пишут , что сие событие длилось около 7часов. Ознакомиться бы где, хотя бы с текстом...

Флуктуации крайних неск. лет , возможно, станут более понятны))





> Что-то мне напрочь расхотелось ездить в братскую Белоруссию после выдачи ею российского блогера Лапшина на сторону...


А кто этот гражданин ? 

Описание процесса :

"Puerrtto доставили из Минска в Баку на 4K-AZ888            mil_avia        February 8th 

    Новость уже облетела интернет . Блогера Александра Лапшина (puerrtto) экстрадировали из Беларуси в Азербайджан .

    Для этого был использован правительственный джет Gulfstream G450 4K-AZ888 / рейс ESW888 (ESW - код ICAO ESW Business Aviation )



    - 14:40z из Баку в обход ВП Крыма , через ВП Украины

    - Минск-Баку через ВП Украины и через ВП Крыма . Прибытие в Баку поздно вечером

 

    В сентябре прошлого года на этом самолёте спикер Меджлиса летал на похороны Каримова .

    Фото бизджета https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/8455691  "


Puerrtto доставили из Минска в Баку на 4K-AZ888 - Дневник пришельца

Про Сашку - IMPERARE SIBI MAXIMUM IMPERIUM EST


Вот ещё инфа 150% : http://tass.ru/politika/4006793

----------


## MaxSafaniuk

> Пишут , что сие событие длилось около 7часов. Ознакомиться бы где, хотя бы с текстом...


Запасайтесь попкорном  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

> Запасайтесь попкорном



Найдено ещё :




Текст офиц., возможно не полный : 

Официальный интернет-портал Президента Республики Беларусь

----------


## OKA

Чуть не забыли))

NUKEMAP by Alex Wellerstein

" Годовщина NUKEMAP :

NUKEMAP at 5 years | Restricted Data

Вот уже 5 лет прошло с тех пор, как Алекс Веллерстайн подарил человечеству возможность примерить ядерный взрыв к своей школе, даче, офису, жилищу начальника, тещи или
Президента США. За это время 20 миллионов юзеров жахнули более 99 миллионов нюков. Есть ярко выраженные пики интереса (испытания корейской бомбы, годовщина Хиросимы и т.п.), но и в обычные дни 15-20 тысяч развлекаются :



Алекс продолжает трудиться над проектом и надеется рано или поздно дать возможность оценить результаты с точки зрения выжившего человека на земле:



а не военного планировщика на орбите:



Годовщина NUKEMAP: de_la_mitrio



Грифон - 477768



"Грифоны" в полях: sandrermakoff

----------


## OKA

"...Жюри международного конкурса World Press Photo (WPP) объявило лауреатов 60-й по счету фотопремии. Главный приз достался Бурхану Озбиличи (Burhan Ozbilici) из Associated Press за снимок убийцы российского посла Андрея Карлова в столице Турции, сообщает AP.

Снимок был сделан 19 декабря 2016 года в центре современного искусства, где во время открытия выставки «Россия глазами путешественника» 62-летнего дипломата застрелил бывший полицейский Мевлют Мерт Алтынташ.

В декабре автор снимка рассказывал, что практически случайно оказался на выставке. Озбиличи зашел на мероприятие по дороге домой, подумав, что ему пригодились бы свежие снимки для материалов о российско-турецких отношениях. Как и остальные посетители выставки, он не сразу понял, что произошло. Он был шокирован тем, что на его глазах оборвалась жизнь человека, однако продолжил снимать, поскольку того требовал профессиональный долг, пояснял фотограф AP..."

https://twitter.com/syrianews/status/831089493323177986

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/02/13/ozbilici/



Отвратная фотка убийства ...

----------


## Avia M

> Отвратная фотка убийства ...


Ужас! Интересно какими инстинктами руководствовались ЧЛЕНЫ (жюри)? Примеряли на себя фото и мечтали занять место, лежащего на полу?
Порой мечты сбываются...

----------


## OKA

> Ужас! Интересно какими инстинктами руководствовались ЧЛЕНЫ (жюри)?


Звериный оскал толерастов)) 





> ..Примеряли на себя фото и мечтали занять место, лежащего на полу?
> Порой мечты сбываются...


"Теперь они все Шарли"

----------


## Avia M

Дональд вник в суть...

МОСКВА, 15 февраля. /ТАСС/. Крым является территорией РФ, а Россия своих территорий не возвращает. Так официальный представитель МИД РФ Мария Захарова прокомментировала заявление пресс-секретаря Белого дома Шона Спайсера о том, что президент США Дональд Трамп "дал ясно понять, что ожидает возвращения Крыма в состав Украины и деэскалации ситуации на востоке этой страны".

Подробнее на ТАСС:
ТАСС: Политика - Захарова о заявлениях США по Крыму: Россия свои территории не отдает

----------


## OKA

> Дональд вник в суть...
> 
> МОСКВА, 15 февраля. /ТАСС/. Крым является территорией РФ, а Россия своих территорий не возвращает. Так официальный представитель МИД РФ Мария Захарова прокомментировала заявление пресс-секретаря Белого дома Шона Спайсера о том, что президент США Дональд Трамп "дал ясно понять, что ожидает возвращения Крыма в состав Украины и деэскалации ситуации на востоке этой страны".
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> ТАСС: Политика - Захарова о заявлениях США по Крыму: Россия свои территории не отдает



Может быть ещё стопиццот референдумов о принадлежности Республики Крым в составе РФ ))

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Министр обороны России генерал армии Сергей Шойгу прокомментировал заявление министра обороны Великобритании Майкла Фэллона о том, что Запад не хочет, чтобы «медведь совал свои лапы в Ливию», передает ТАСС.

«Ну если продолжать «звериную» тему... Что у них на гербе, лев, кажется? Есть такая старая пословица: все львы – кошки, но не все кошки – львы. Пусть каждый разбирается в своих делах сам. И мы не думаем, что в их зоопарке вырос зверь, который может указывать медведю», — сказал Шойгу, отвечая на вопросы студентов МГИМО.

Ранее Фэллон заявил, что Россия стремится дестабилизировать НАТО и Запад в целом. По его словам, Россия, контактируя с командующим национальной армией Ливии Халифой Хафтаром, проверяет НАТО на прочность. Комментируя ситуацию в Ливии, он сказал: «мы не хотим, чтобы медведь совал туда свои лапы».



https://www.gazeta.ru/politics/news/..._9713231.shtml

----------


## OKA

...





Про дипломатов : 

" Шестеро российских дипломатов погибли за два месяца

Вчера скоропостижно умер постоянный представитель России при ООН Виталий Чуркин. Ему было всего 64 года. Чуркин был ярким оппонентом представителей западных стран в ходе ряда серьезных дискуссий на площадке ООН. С ним можно было не соглашаться. Но факт остается фактом - Чуркин оппонировал западным коллегам регулярно и часто весьма язвительно. И вот теперь его нет. Дипломат умер прямо на рабочем месте. А теперь вспомним другие трагические случаи, случившиеся с российскими дипломатами за последние два месяца.

Итак, 19 декабря прошлого года в Турции был застрелен российский посол Андрей Карлов. Ему было 62 года.

На следующий день в Москве нашли тело бывшего сотрудника российского МИДа, главы Латиноамериканского департамента ведомства Петра Польшикова. Он покончил с собой. Рядом с телом сотрудники правоохранительных органов нашли травматический пистолет и гильзы.

27 декабря в Казахстане нашли тело российского дипломата, сотрудника генконсульства, Романа Скрыльникова. Тело нашли в арендованной квартире в Усть-Каменогорске. Специалисты не обнаружили признаков насильственной смерти. Три смерти, таким образом, случились всего за неделю.

В нынешнем году пугающая тенденция продолжилась. 9 января в Афинах нашли мертвым 55-летнего российского консула в Греции. Андрей Маланин был найден мертвым в квартире, находящейся в старом здании посольства России. По предварительным оценкам, смерть, вероятно, объясняется патологическими причинами (возможно, болезнь сердца).

14 января в Йемене, как сообщили СМИ, был застрелен посол России. В МИДе, впрочем, информацию опровергли.

Но когда 26 января в Индии умер посол России Александр Кадакин, это было уже очевидным фактом. Интересно, что причиной смерти стала «непродолжительная болезнь». Послу было 67 лет. И вот теперь внезапная смерть Чуркина...

Подведем итог. Из семи сообщений о гибели российских дипломатов за последние два месяца одно было опровергнуто МИДом. В других случаях факт смерти подтвержден. Два человека были застрелены, из них один, предположительно, покончил с собой. Еще четверо (включая Чуркина) внезапно умерли. Причем, точных причин названо не было. На фоне информационной войны России и стран Запада череда смертей наших дипломатов выглядит крайне неприятно."


Шестеро российских дипломатов погибли за два месяца: diana_mihailova

----------


## APKAH

За два месяца сотрудников МИД РФ по миру погибло больше чем за последние годы...*Совпадение или тенденция?*

19.12.2016 в Анкаре застрелен российский посол Андрей Карлов. Ему было 62 года.

20.12.2016 в Москве в своей квартире найден застреленным в голову Пётр Польшиков, руководитель Латиноамериканского департамента МИД. По данным СМИ в комнате найдены 2 гильзы, травматический пистолет лежал под раковиной в ванной. Ему было 56 лет.

27.12.2016 в Казахстане в квартире обнаружен мёртвым начальник временной группы Генерального консульства РФ. По предварительной версии, Романа Скрыльников скончался от инфаркта. Погибшему было 35 лет, для всех сотрудников консульства смерть Романа стала ударом, молодой мужчина занимался спортом и на здоровье не жаловался. У него остались жена и двое детей.

Три смерти, таким образом, случились всего за неделю. При этом две из них из-за сердечного приступа (как у Чуркина). В нынешнем году пугающая тенденция продолжилась. 

09.01.2017 в Афинах в своей квартире в ванне найден мёртвым консул РФ в Греции. По предварительным оценкам, смерть Андрея Маланина, вероятно, объясняется патологическими причинами (возможно, болезнь сердца). Ему было 55 лет.

14.01.2017 в Йемене, как сообщили СМИ, был застрелен дипломат МИД РФ. В МИДе информацию опровергли.

26.01.2017 в Индии умер посол РФ Александр Кадакин, причиной смерти стала "непродолжительная болезнь" связанная с сердцем (сердечная аритмия)... Послу было 67 лет. 

13.02.2017 умер Антошкин Александр Григорьевич Заместитель директора Департамента информационного обеспечения МИД РФ, лауреат Государственной премии РФ. Ему было 60 лет.

20.02.2017 в Нью-Йорке в своём кабинете внезапно умер от сердечного приступа постпред РФ в ООН Виталий Чуркин...Ему было 64 года.

----------


## OKA

Про независимые независимоsti))) 




И т.д. и т.п. ))



Умничка-девочка: diana_mihailova

"Источник: По указанию Петра Порошенко, СБУ поставило на прослушку мобильный и домашний телефон депутата Верховной Рады Надежды Савченко"

https://twitter.com/i_korotchenko/st...85144166838272

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;146953]

"Источник: По указанию Петра Порошенко, СБУ поставило на прослушку мобильный и домашний телефон депутата Верховной Рады Надежды Савченко"


Эвона какая интрига в Украинах закручивается! Фирташ ихнее всё...

P.S. Вот "молния есчо".

Президент Украины Петр Порошенко спустя три года с момента воссоединения Крыма с Россией решил, что «не оставит без поддержки» жителей полуострова. Об этом украинский лидер написал в Facebook. Порошенко снова упомянул, что Крым является «оккупированным Россией».
http://izvestia.ru/news/667167

----------


## OKA

> ...Эвона какая интрига в Украинах закручивается! Фирташ ихнее всё...
> 
> P.S. Вот "молния есчо".
> 
> Президент Украины Петр Порошенко спустя три года с момента воссоединения Крыма с Россией решил, что «не оставит без поддержки» жителей полуострова. Об этом украинский лидер написал в Facebook. Порошенко снова упомянул, что Крым является «оккупированным Россией».
> Порошенко решил, что «не оставит без поддержки» граждан в Крыму - Известия


Надо напомнить этому "упомянутому", от США , например :

Денацификация в американской зоне оккупации - Colonel Cassad

----------


## OKA

"КАИР, 28 февраля. /ТАСС/. Вице-премьер РФ Дмитрий Рогозин рассчитывает на расширение ассортимента поставляемой в Египет военной техники, в том числе за счет поставок вертолетов Ка-52 "Аллигатор". Об этом он сообщил в ходе встречи с госминистром военной промышленности АРЕ Мухаммедом аль Ассаром.

"Я сегодня общался с министром обороны и увидел рисунок, где были изображены воины вашей армии, но они были вооружены автоматами Калашникова. Русское оружие в вашей стране знают давно, но надеюсь результатом наших переговоров будет появление на этих рисунках не только автоматов, но и более серьезной техники, в том числе и превращение российского "Аллигатора" в нильского крокодила", - сказал он.

Российский вице-премьер подчеркнул, что "для нас очень важно провести обстоятельные переговоры с политическим руководством страны"..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

ТАСС: Армия и ОПК - Рогозин рассчитывает на расширение поставок в Египет российской военной техники

С Египтом сотрудничество по-разному складывалось))

----------


## Avia M

В России звучат призывы бойкотировать европейский песенный конкурс, который в нынешнем году пройдет в Киеве. К этим призывам присоединился и первый заместитель председателя комитета Госдумы по культуре Народный артист СССР Иосиф Кобзон.
"У Кремля нет какой-либо позиции на предмет этой темы возможного бойкотирования, не совсем понятно, нужно ли это бойкотировать", - признался Песков.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Песков выразил беспокойство за безопасность российского участника "Евровидения" в Киеве - Политика - ТАСС

P.S. Санкции, не наш метод!

----------


## OKA

"ВАШИНГТОН, 3 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Антон Чудаков, Анатолий Бочинин/. Министр юстиции, генеральный прокурор США Джефф Сешнс заявил, что прекращает участие в любых расследованиях, связанных с приписываемым России вмешательством в президентскую избирательную кампанию в США. Соответствующее заявление он сделал в четверг, выступая перед журналистами на пресс-конференции в Вашингтоне.

"Я принял решение отказаться от участия в любых текущих или будущих расследованиях, касающихся вопросов, имеющих какое-либо отношение к президентским избирательным кампаниям", - подчеркнул он.

Сешнс рассказал, что в течение нескольких прошедших недель он проводил встречи с сотрудниками минюста с целью обсудить, следует ли ему прекратить участие в разбирательствах, касающихся выборов.

Связи с Россией бьют по министру: еще одного назначенца Трампа винят в контактах с Москвой

"Мои сотрудники рекомендовали мне взять самоотвод. Они сказали, что, так как я был вовлечен в кампанию, мне не следует участвовать в каких-либо расследованиях, связанных с ней, - пояснил министр. - Я посчитал эти рекомендации правильными и справедливыми".

При этом Сешнс попросил не интерпретировать его слова как подтверждение того, что в минюсте проводят расследование, связанное с предвыборной гонкой.

Он также заявил, что никогда не обсуждал избирательную кампанию нынешнего президента США Дональда Трампа с россиянами. 

"Хочу совершенно ясно заявить: я никогда не проводил встреч с россиянами по поводу избирательной кампании", - сказал американский чиновник.

Сешнс назвал "честным и точным" свое выступление под присягой на слушаниях в Сенате Конгресса США по рассмотрению его кандидатуры на должность главы минюста.

В среду газета The Washington Post (WP) сообщила о якобы имевших место контактах Сешнса и посла РФ в Вашингтоне Сергея Кисляка. По утверждению издания, одна из встреч проходила в его офисе в Сенате, а другая состоялась в вашингтонском "Фонде наследия" и была совсем краткой.

На слушаниях нынешний министр не сообщил об этом сенаторам, интересовавшимся связями предвыборного штаба Трампа с российскими официальными лицами.

В связи с этим в среду представители Демократической партии в Конгрессе потребовали отстранить его от участия в каких-либо действиях по расследованию предполагаемых связей команды нынешнего президента с российскими официальными лицами, а также призвали его подать в отставку с занимаемой должности."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Глава минюста США прекращает участие в любых расследованиях, связанных с Россией - Международная панорама - ТАСС


"Е-- жаба гадюку" ))  Как пишут в инторнэтах, из Трампа "хромую утку" слепили сразу, не дав начать работать))) Не было б "российских хакеров" порешавших выборы в штатах, и т.п. пурги, докопались бы до какого нибудь "фака" в адрес каких-нибудь толерастных сообшеств)) Это не то, что премиат Нобеля- предыдущий през)) Тот политику партии всосал сразу)))


Про перспективных : 

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3278454.html






> В России звучат призывы бойкотировать европейский песенный конкурс, который в нынешнем году пройдет в Киеве. К этим призывам присоединился и первый заместитель председателя комитета Госдумы по культуре Народный артист СССР Иосиф Кобзон.
> "У Кремля нет какой-либо позиции на предмет этой темы возможного бойкотирования, не совсем понятно, нужно ли это бойкотировать", - признался Песков.
> 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Песков выразил беспокойство за безопасность российского участника "Евровидения" в Киеве - Политика - ТАСС
> 
> P.S. Санкции, не наш метод!





Экое важнецкое событие, ажно уровня секретаря президента! Култур-мултур, б.., прачечная-...чная)))  

"Концы в воду": yuripasholok

  После времён "ABBA" , сиё действо вызывает недоумение. Какой-то непонятный напыщенный полуофициоз. 
Тамошние песни день и ночь слушает нарот?)) Типичный навязанный евротолеразм и политиканство. 
Кончита-калбаса чего стОит  :Biggrin:   Хотя днище пробивают по-разному, в разных местностях   :Biggrin:  :

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;147064]

  После времён "ABBA" , сиё действо вызывает недоумение. Какой-то непонятный напыщенный полуофициоз. 

Off. 1974 год. "Waterloo" эпохально...

----------


## OKA

> "ВАШИНГТОН, 3 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Антон Чудаков, Анатолий Бочинин/. Министр юстиции, генеральный прокурор США Джефф Сешнс заявил, что прекращает участие в любых расследованиях, связанных с приписываемым России вмешательством в президентскую избирательную кампанию в США. Соответствующее заявление он сделал в четверг, выступая перед журналистами на пресс-конференции в Вашингтоне.
> 
> "Я принял решение отказаться от участия в любых текущих или будущих расследованиях, касающихся вопросов, имеющих какое-либо отношение к президентским избирательным кампаниям", - подчеркнул он.
> 
> Сешнс рассказал, что в течение нескольких прошедших недель он проводил встречи с сотрудниками минюста с целью обсудить, следует ли ему прекратить участие в разбирательствах, касающихся выборов.
> 
> Связи с Россией бьют по министру: еще одного назначенца Трампа винят в контактах с Москвой..


"Официальный представитель МИД Мария Захарова в шутку предупредила американского посла в Москве Джона Теффта об "опасности" контактов с российскими дипломатами.

"Захожу в МИД. Навстречу выходит посол США в Москве Джон Теффт. — Вы подвергаете себя опасности, общаясь с российскими дипломатами, — а вдруг CNN "узнает", — пожелала я партнеру доброго утра", — написала Захарова в своем Facebook.

Контакты администрации президента Дональда Трампа с российскими представителями спровоцировали ряд громких скандалов в США. Недовольство, в частности, вызвали встречи чиновников с послом Сергеем Кисляком.

Свой пост уже покинул советник по национальной безопасности Майкл Флинн. Он признал, что предоставил Белому дому неполную информацию о разговоре с дипломатом в декабре прошлого года.

Кроме того, в газете The Washington Post появилась информация о том, что в 2016 году генпрокурор США Джефф Сешнс, который тогда был сенатором и поддерживал кампанию Трампа, дважды разговаривал с российским послом. При этом Сешнс не сообщил об этих встречах во время слушаний в сенате. Лидеры демократов в палате представителей и в сенате Нэнси Пелоси и Чак Шуммер сочли это ложью под присягой и потребовали, чтобы чиновник ушел в отставку.

Газета New York Times отмечает, что с Кисляком также встречался старший советник Трампа, зять президента Джаред Кушнер."

https://ria.ru/politics/20170303/1489201484.html

Анекдот какой-то)) Амеры наработали на Лавровские ДвеБуквы))

----------


## Avia M

ГААГА, 6 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Виталий Чугин/. Слушания по иску Украины к России о предполагаемых нарушениях Конвенции о борьбе с финансированием терроризма и Конвенции о ликвидации всех форм расовой дискриминации открылись в Международном суде ООН.
Как отметили в самой инстанции, "слушания касаются просьбы Украины об установлении временных обеспечительных мер". "Это означает, что дело находится не в стадии рассмотрения по существу, - уточнили в суде. - Речь идет о требовании Украины к инстанции вынести срочное решение с тем, чтобы не допустить осложнения ситуации". По результатам слушаний суд должен вынести постановление, обязательное для выполнения обеими сторонами.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
В Международном суде ООН начались слушания по иску Украины к России - Международная панорама - ТАСС

P.S. Судьями являются лица из множества частей мира … представляющие разные культуры и, что не менее важно, очень разные правовые системы. У тех, кто не знаком с его работой, всегда возникает один и тот же вопрос: как при этом удаётся проводить согласованные и конструктивные обсуждения? … Ответ заключается в том, что на практике эта проблема практически не возникает … Международное право — это то средство общения, которое понятно людям, говорящим на разных языках, представителям различных культур, рас и религий.

— Сэр Роберт Дженнинг, Председатель Суда (1991—1994 годы) Выступление в Генеральной Ассамблеe ООН, октября 1992 года

Посмотрим, что изменилось за 25 лет...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

"«Строительство АЭС за рубежом — высокопрестижный и весьма доходный вид инжиниринговых услуг. Россия на этом рынке чувствует себя достаточно уверенно, — отметил кандидат экономических наук, доцент, научный руководитель программы магистратуры ВШКУ РАНХиГС, заведующий кафедрой МТ ИМЭС, ведущий научный сотрудник РЭА им. Плеханова, старший научный сотрудник ИЭ РАН Иван Капитонов. — Росатом успешно строит многочисленные станции и оказывает услуги по их дальнейшему обслуживанию по всему миру, в странах СНГ, ЕС (Финляндия, Венгрия), АТР и странах Ближнего Востока (Турция, Иран)».

«Сотрудничество в сфере строительства и эксплуатации первой турецкой АЭС на площадке «Аккую» началось в 2010 году с подписанием Межправительственного соглашения между РФ и Турцией. Проектом предусмотрено строительство четырех реакторных блоков ВВЭР-1200 (т.е. мощность каждого энергоблока АЭС составит 1200 мегаватт, общая мощность станции — 4,8 ГВт), — напомнил эксперт. — Турция заинтересована именно в атомной энергетике потому, что почти вся электроэнергия в стране производится из нефти и газа, а эти энергоносители, в свою очередь, импортируются, на что тратится около до четверти ВВП. Наличие этой АЭС окажет несомненно положительное влияние на экономику Турции, снизив стоимость электроэнергии, что позволит приступить к реализации крупных инфраструктурных проектов и поднять экономику на принципиально иной по качеству уровень. Одновременно, есть ряд вопросов, которые не оставляют равнодушными ту прослойку экспертов, которые любят представлять все в оттенках черного».

«Во-первых, ни для кого не секрет, что Россия строит АЭС по схеме «строй-владей-эксплуатируй». По этой схеме российская сторона строит объект за свой счет (без финансовых гарантий со стороны Турецкой Республики), а окупаемость обеспечивается путем продажи электроэнергии на рынке, причем цена продажи фиксирована на 25 лет эксплуатации. Безусловно, — подчеркнул Капитонов, — при первом рассмотрении риск такого строительства очевиден — можно построить объект, который будет не нужен (по заявлениям многих «экспертов») и (или) не окупится, т.к. стоимость электроэнергии фиксирована на 25 лет (действительно, беспрецедентный в мировой практике случай). Но на самом деле, такая позиция не выдерживает никакой критики, т.к. мы уже указали выше, что Турция не откажется от АЭС — она нуждается сегодня в электроэнергии, и еще потому, что нам (Росатому) удалось зафиксировать стоимость продаваемой АЭС электроэнергии, когда стоимость электроэнергии завтра будет снижаться, причем не только в Турции, но и по всему миру».

«Парадокс снижения стоимости, не учитываемый критикующими проект экспертами, заметен уже сегодня — объекты альтернативной генерации во многих странах производят (в удачный по стечению природных условий период) электроэнергии столько, что она становится бесплатной для домохозяйств, либо если генерация происходит в домохозяйствах, то они даже получают за это солидные деньги (отрицательная стоимость электроэнергии). И за этим — будущее, где электроэнергии дешева и ее можно получить даже без доступа к единым энергосетям, — уверен он. — При этом крупные электростанции (такие, как АЭС) останутся для нужд стабилизации генерации и обеспечения потребностей энергозатратных производств. Тем более останутся АЭС — именно они как нельзя лучше вписываются в картину зеленого мира с нулевыми выбросами СО2. Вопрос только в стоимости продаваемой ими электроэнергии и окупаемости».

«Поэтому доводы экспертов не состоятельны: сегодня строим (станция на площадке «Аккую» объективно нужна Турции), а завтра гарантированно получаем доходы даже в условиях прогнозируемого снижения цен на электроэнергию. Это выгодные инвестиции, — заявил эксперт. — Вторая «угроза», описываемая экспертами — экологическая. Не секрет, что строительство находится рядом с курортным местом — Анталией. Поэтому при каких-либо негативных событиях, которые могут с точки зрения этих самых экспертов наступить, ущерб очевиден. Но на самом деле, эта угроза при нынешних технологиях и учтенном опыте эксплуатации многочисленных поколений блоков сводится к нулю. Отечественные энергоблоки общепризнанно являются самыми надежными в мире, а новое поколение блоков, которые будут поставлены на «Аккую», вообще доработано даже с учетом опыта Фукусимы.

В связи с вышеперечисленным можно отметить, что строительство станции однозначно будет выгодно, и будет приносить следующим поколениям населения России доходы на протяжении 70−80 лет»."

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/economy/2249444.html 


Ох уж эти "эффективные"))) Трындец))

----------


## OKA

"Грибаускайте призвала разместить штабы НАТО ближе к восточной границе

ВИЛЬНЮС, 16 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Владимир Иванов/. Североатлантический альянс должен рассмотреть вопрос перемещения своих штабов ближе к восточному флангу ответственности альянса. Об этом во время встречи с находящимся здесь с визитом командующим Объединенными силами НАТО и США в Европе генералом Кёртисом Скапаротти заявила президент Литвы Даля Грибаускайте.

"НАТО слишком медленно реагирует на геополитическую динамику, которая диктует необходимость перемен как в быстроте принятия решений, так и в переносе командных пунктов ближе к восточной границе альянса", - цитирует президента пресс-служба.

По мнению Грибаускайте, руководящие структуры и военные силы НАТО по-прежнему размещены на основе логики, сложившейся в период холодной войны, то есть в Западной и Южной Европе. Она считает, что в настоящее время в условиях якобы растущей российской угрозы "необходимо передислоцировать силы альянса на восточный фланг".

В этой связи президент Литвы призвала НАТО принять меры к предотвращению военной изоляции стран Балтии, создать региональную систему противовоздушной обороны и обеспечить оперативное прибытие союзнического подкрепления."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Грибаускайте призвала разместить штабы НАТО ближе к восточной границе - Международная панорама - ТАСС


Какие перспективы))) 

Можно разместить в трибалтике, чтоб попусту самолёты ,ракеты и бонбы не тратить на пролёты зон ПРО в европах))

Опять жэж, случись чего, а "бабушка здорова" (европейцы целёхоньки)) "Кушают компот"  :Biggrin: 

И янтарные балтийские песчаные  пляжи наконец-то будут размещаться на берегах Белоруссии))) Как Псака завещала))) 
А там , глядишь- и Беларусь "от можа до можа")))

И Польша , наконец-то, перестанет смешить Германию своим "европейским могуществом")) 
Займётся делом- установлением добрососедских отношений с братскими народами))

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;147476]"Грибаускайте призвала разместить штабы НАТО ближе к восточной границе

Какие перспективы))) 

Можно разместить в трибалтике, чтоб попусту самолёты ,ракеты и бонбы не тратить на пролёты зон ПРО в европах))


Можно предложить им, разместить штабы в Западной Сибири. Нам с проверками легко, им самолюбие потешить... :Smile: 
Интересно, "дженералы в европах" знакомы с творчеством дедушки Крылова? Басню соотв. почитали и "денюшку" сэкономили бы.

----------


## OKA

[QUOTE=Avia M;147478]


> "Грибаускайте призвала разместить штабы НАТО ближе к восточной границе
> ..
> Можно предложить им, разместить штабы в Западной Сибири..."денюшку" сэкономили бы.



Белорусский залив на месте ушедшей под воду древней Трибалтии перспективнее)) 
Инфраструктурные проекты , порты и всё такое)) 
Большое море, белорусские шпроты(куда ж без них))) 

Население гордых республик и так откочевало по всему свету)) Мигрантами дело не поправить)) 
"Абрамсы" ждут своих "Корнетов")))

Кста, : 

http://seva-riga.livejournal.com/855625.html

----------


## OKA

"МОСКВА, 17 мар — РИА Новости. Президент США Дональд Трамп не стал повторно пожимать руку канцлеру Германии Ангеле Меркель во время фотосессии в Белом доме, пишет Politico.

После переговоров лидеры двух стран позировали фотографам в Овальном кабинете. Журналисты попросили их пожать друг другу руки, однако американский президент проигнорировал просьбу. Меркель наклонилась к своему коллеге и спросила, пожмет ли он ей руку, но Трамп никак не отреагировал на ее предложение.

Лидеры двух стран обменялись рукопожатием перед началом переговоров, когда президент США встречал канцлера Германии перед Белым домом.

Ряд СМИ не исключают, что Трамп в общем шуме не расслышал предложения Меркель. Другие пишут, что он "не захотел" пожимать руку канцлеру Германии.

Совершенно противоположная ситуация произошла во время протокольной съемки президента США и премьера Японии в феврале — тогда Трамп жал руку Синдзо Абэ около 20 секунд."

https://ria.ru/world/20170317/1490310255.html




Нерукопожатная? Вау )   :Biggrin: 

WTF? (ЧЗХ)) !

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;147613]"МОСКВА, 17 мар — РИА Новости. Президент США Дональд Трамп не стал повторно пожимать руку канцлеру Германии Ангеле Меркель во время фотосессии в Белом доме, пишет Politico.


Дык о величии призадумался, в смысле - Америки...
Майкл Бом давеча высказался прозаичнее - мол наш любит по иным частям тела похлопывать дамочек.

Вот ещё, о величии и сближениях...

..."У нас с США долгая история. Мы вместе строили мир на планете… Сегодня я хочу предложить больше независимости. Не сближаться с господином Путиным. Я хочу строить независимость с ответственностью, с настоящей европейской политикой", — сказал Макрон...

https://ria.ru/world/20170321/1490451095.html

----------


## OKA

[QUOTE=Avia M;147728]


> "МОСКВА, 17 мар — РИА Новости. Президент США Дональд Трамп не стал повторно пожимать руку канцлеру Германии Ангеле Меркель во время фотосессии в Белом доме, пишет Politico.
> 
> 
> Дык о величии призадумался, в смысле - Америки...
> Майкл Бом давеча высказался прозаичнее - мол наш любит по иным частям тела похлопывать дамочек...


Дамочка?  :Biggrin:  Скорее бабка))

Турки поиздевались недавно :



https://ria.ru/world/20170317/1490305352.html

Правда на Западе по поводу и без, любят мазать всяким)) Если кто-то чем-то не устраивает- сразу нацистами  стращают))

Ну или дедушкой Сталиным  :Biggrin: 



Кста, прикоснуться к истории  :Biggrin: 



Линк рабочий (пока)   :Biggrin: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201864916197

----------


## Avia M

О дружбе и помидорах...

МОСКВА, 22 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Мария Дорохина, Екатерина Казаченко/. Минсельхоз России считает введенные Турцией пошлины на импорт российской сельхозпродукции давлением и отвергает такой способ возвращения на рынок РФ запрещенной турецкой продукции. Такие меры могут привести к полному прекращению ввоза в Турцию российской пшеницы, кукурузы, бобовых, риса и другой сельхозпродукции, заявил министр сельского хозяйства РФ Александр Ткачев.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Минсельхоз: РФ не приемлет давления и может прекратить поставки сельхозпродукции в Турцию - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

"Большая разница"...

Однако говоря о предложенном проекте он отметил "большую разницу между ситуациями в Ираке и Сирии". "В адрес правительства Ирака нет обвинений в том, что оно использовало химическое оружие против собственного народа. В Сирии СМР был создан именно потому, что не было другого способа установить ответственных из-за отсутствия сотрудничества со стороны режима. Так что британское правительство против такого расширения СМР", — сказал британский дипломат.

https://ria.ru/world/20170325/1490790174.html

----------


## Avia M

Месседж от Чейни. Американская демократия под угрозой (в некоторых кругах)...

Согласно публикации, Чейни подчеркнул, что "на данном этапе никто не утверждает, будто избрание президента (США Дональда) Трампа было якобы нелегитимным". Однако, на его взгляд, "нет никаких сомнений" в том, что Россия "серьезным образом вмешивалась в основополагающие, фундаментальные демократические процессы" в США. "В некоторых кругах это могло бы рассматриваться как акт войны", - сказал Чейни.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Politico: Чейни считает, что вмешательство в выборы в США можно расценить как "акт войны" - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> Месседж от Чейни. Американская демократия под угрозой (в некоторых кругах)...
> 
> Согласно публикации, Чейни подчеркнул, что "на данном этапе никто не утверждает, будто избрание президента (США Дональда) Трампа было якобы нелегитимным". Однако, на его взгляд, "нет никаких сомнений" в том, что Россия "серьезным образом вмешивалась в основополагающие, фундаментальные демократические процессы" в США. "В некоторых кругах это могло бы рассматриваться как акт войны", - сказал Чейни.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Politico: Чейни считает, что вмешательство в выборы в США можно расценить как "акт войны" - Международная панорама - ТАСС


Это всё "русские хакеры! ))




EXCLUSIVE: Rare Footage of Russian Hackers in Action! 





> "Большая разница"...
> 
> Однако говоря о предложенном проекте он отметил "большую разницу между ситуациями в Ираке и Сирии". "В адрес правительства Ирака нет обвинений в том, что оно использовало химическое оружие против собственного народа. В Сирии СМР был создан именно потому, что не было другого способа установить ответственных из-за отсутствия сотрудничества со стороны режима. Так что британское правительство против такого расширения СМР", — сказал британский дипломат.
> 
> https://ria.ru/world/20170325/1490790174.html




Про "большую разницу " можно разное обсуждать, например : 


"..Пробирка же была всего лишь ораторским приемом, и при демонстрации оной Пауэлл сказал что вот такое количество сухого порошка с агентами сибирской язвы привело к остановке работы Конгресса в террористических атаках 2001 года, а вышеупомянутое кол-во неучтенных иракских биологических агентов с сибирской язвой -- это многие десятки тысяч подобных пробирок. Весь этот аргумент относился к предыдущим спорам с теми кто утверждал, что раз в Ираке ничего не нашли, то и следует считать, что ничего нету. Пауэлл указывал на то что сам по себе факт не нахождения ничего не говорит -- речь идет об относительно малых объемах которые несложно спрятать -- и требовал от Ирака полной прозрачности процесса.."



http://pikabu.ru/story/probirka_koli...a_irak_3957831


Т.е. пробирка -фальшивка, но это жэж "ораторский приём"))

----------


## Казанец

> EXCLUSIVE: Rare Footage of Russian Hackers in Action!


А почему не в ушанке? Ну уж в валенках хотя бы?

----------


## Avia M

> А почему не в ушанке? Ну уж в валенках хотя бы?


Так это ж элементарная маскировка, чтоб никто не догадался!  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> А почему не в ушанке? Ну уж в валенках хотя бы?


Он над этим работает- выносной ЗКП в тундре))


" Трудовые будни полярников

В настоящее время, 29 марта, экипажи «АэроГео», обеспечивающие высокоширотную экспедицию, находятся на Барнео. Координаты 89°38′N 58°57′E .

Личный состав в количестве 30 человек (14 команда «АэроГео» и 16 десантников) занимаются обустройством базы и строительством ВПП, сейчас уже подготовлено 500 метров.

Толщина льда – 1,4 метра.

Удаление от Полюса – 33 километра.

Погода хорошая, ясно, ветер 3-4 метра в секунду, температура -32° C."

http://www.ag24.ru/north-pole-expedi...ni-polyarnikov

----------


## Avia M

"Ветер западный, повеяло отходами"...

Ряд германских политиков предложил обсудить возможный бойкот ЧМ по футболу, который пройдет в России в следующем году. Главной причиной названо несоблюдение в стране гражданских свобод. 

В частности, немецкая пресса приводит слова зампредседателя правящей в бундестаге фракции ХДС/ХСС Михаэля Фукса.

"Страна, в которой не соблюдаются элементарные гражданские права, в принципе не должна проводить какие-либо чемпионаты мира", - заявил парламентарий.

Он добавил, что бойкот спортивных мероприятий должен применяться в исключительных случаях. Однако, сказал Фукс, "Россия уже не первый год движется в опасном направлении".

В Германии предложили бойкотировать ЧМ-2018 по футболу в РФ - Политика - МК

----------


## OKA

> "Ветер западный, повеяло отходами"...
> 
> Ряд германских политиков предложил обсудить возможный бойкот ЧМ по футболу, который пройдет в России в следующем году. Главной причиной названо несоблюдение в стране гражданских свобод. 
> 
> В частности, немецкая пресса приводит слова зампредседателя правящей в бундестаге фракции ХДС/ХСС Михаэля Фукса.
> 
> "Страна, в которой не соблюдаются элементарные гражданские права, в принципе не должна проводить какие-либо чемпионаты мира", - заявил парламентарий.
> 
> Он добавил, что бойкот спортивных мероприятий должен применяться в исключительных случаях. Однако, сказал Фукс, "Россия уже не первый год движется в опасном направлении".
> ...


Ветер западный, поток северный)) Дайте 2  :Biggrin: 

Из адекватных германских политиков вспомнить-то некого, кроме Сары Вагенкнехт))




Познавательный канал :

https://www.youtube.com/user/Sergeyf617/videos

Про нату :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87rtIC0RLJ4

----------


## Avia M

> Ветер западный, поток северный)) Дайте 2


И титана побольше, чтоб колёса к "арбузам" пришпандорить. Вот приедет "трамп" и всех рассудит...

----------


## OKA

Подзабыли 23 февраля про Формозу))  :

"..В тот самый миг, когда в разрывах облаков мелькнули очертания острова, 28 тяжелогруженых бомбардировщика СБ с опознавательными знаками ВВС Китая приглушили моторы и синхронно пошли на снижение. Впереди по курсу открылась панорама Тайбэя, а в трех километрах севернее — мирно спящий аэродром Мацуяма.

Японская авиабаза на о. Формоза (Тайвань) служила основным транспортным узлом и тыловой базой императорских ВВС, сражавшихся в Китае. Находившаяся далеко за линией фронта авиабаза Мацуяма считалась неуязвимой для китайской авиации: сюда прибывали подкрепления и здесь комплектовались новые эскадрильи самураев. 

Авиатехника доставлялась прямо по морю. Новенькие самолеты прибывали в ящиках, которые аккуратно сгружались на берег и доставлялись в ангары авиабазы; там производилась их финальная сборка и облет перед тем, как отправить машины вглубь материкового Китая. На авиабазе были сосредоточены крупные запасы запчастей, боеприпасов и авиационного топлива (по некоторым сведениям — трехлетний запас ГСМ, предназначенный для ведения боевых действий на территории Китая)..."

https://topwar.ru/37635-kak-sovetski...u-yaponii.html



"ТОКИО, 29 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Василий Головнин/. Премьер-министр Японии Синдзо Абэ назвал Тайвань "важным партнером" и призвал к развитию с ним диалога, что может вызвать новую волну недовольства со стороны Пекина. Как сообщает информационное агентство Kyodo, глава правительства заявил об этом на встрече в своей резиденции с активистами молодежного крыла правящей Либерально-демократической партии страны. Они только что посетили Тайвань, где были приняты его президентом Цай Инвэнь.

"Тайвань - это важный партнер, с которым мы разделяем общие ценности и интересы. Я призываю вас к укреплению с ним диалога", - заявил на встрече с молодежным активом премьер Абэ.

Накануне глава МИД Японии Фумио Кисида заявил на пресс-конференции в Токио, что правительство страны намерено "развивать с Тайванем деловые контакты на неправительственном уровне". Министр подчеркнул, что отвергает критические заявления Пекина по этому поводу.

27 марта представитель МИД КНР Хуа Чуньин выразил официальный протест в связи с состоявшейся ранее в этом месяце поездкой на Тайвань заместителя министра внутренних дел и коммуникаций Японии Дзиро Акама. По его словам, проблема Тайваня "является принципиальным вопросом китайско-японских отношений"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Абэ назвал Тайвань важным партнером, с которым Токио имеет общие интересы - Международная панорама - ТАСС



"ПЕКИН, 29 марта. /Корр. ТАСС Николай Селищев/. Власти КНР предъявили жителю острова Тайвань Ли Минчэ обвинения в подрыве основ национальной безопасности, в связи с чем против него начато расследование. Об этом сообщило агентство Синьхуа со ссылкой на представителя канцелярии по делам Тайваня при Госсовете КНР Ма Сяогуана.

По словам чиновника, китайское правительство планирует держать общественность в курсе того, как продвигается следствие. "Мы обязуемся защищать права и интересы тайваньских жителей, посещающих материковую часть Китая, если они не нарушают юридические нормы и законы КНР", - подчеркнул Ма Сяогуан. Подробности дела не сообщаются.

Принцип "одного Китая" - краеугольный камень политики китайского правительства в отношении тайваньского вопроса. Сторонники генералиссимуса Чан Кайши (1887-1975), потерпевшие поражение в кровопролитной гражданской войне, бежали в 1949 году на Тайвань. С тех пор самый большой китайский остров находится под управлением собственной администрации, сохраняя флаг и некоторые другие атрибуты прежней Китайской республики.

Руководство в Пекине считает остров одной из провинций КНР. Россия признает Тайвань неотъемлемой частью Китая."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СМИ: власти КНР предъявили жителю Тайваня обвинения в подрыве нацбезопасности - Международная панорама - ТАСС


У Китайской Народной Республики много провинций, однако))  

У японцев, находящихся под оккупацией США, даже Окинаву отобрали, однако))





> И титана побольше, чтоб колёса к "арбузам" пришпандорить. Вот приедет "трамп" и всех рассудит...


О, да)) Титаниум колёсами, мельдониум с "арбузами"  :Biggrin:  "К нам приехал, к нам приехал..."  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"Немецкое кадровое агентство, сотрудничающее с НАТО и вооруженными силами США, начало поиск статистов на роль «русских». Актеры, которым предстоит изображать мирное население, нужны для учений на американском полигоне Хоэнфельс в Баварии. За €88-120 в день статисты должны играть «фермеров или владельцев магазинов», нося при этом специальные жилеты с инфракрасными датчиками, с помощью которых можно подсчитать, сколько гражданских пострадало в ходе «боевых действий». Ранее это агентство нанимало массовку преимущественно для учений, приближенных к условиям Афганистана. Для какого именно сценария понадобились «русские», ни в описании вакансии, ни на сайте агентства не уточняется.

Объявление о наборе статистов для изображения «русских» появилась в разделе вакансий на сайте berlin.de 22 марта. Размещено оно было немецким кадровым агентством Optronic HR GmbH, специализирующемся на подборке массовок для военных учений НАТО и вооруженных сил США. Судя по фотографиям и данным на сайте самого агентства, ранее оно искало статистов преимущественно для курируемых НАТО военных маневров Международных сил содействия безопасности (ISAF), в ходе которых нужно было создать условия, приближенные к афганским.

Для каких именно учений понадобились «русские», из описания вакансии не ясно. Указано лишь, что люди нужны к 26 апреля. На сайте Optronic HR GmbH уточняется, что первый раунд учений состоится с 28 апреля по 15 мая. Маневры пройдут на американском полигоне Хоэнфельс (Hohelfels) в Баварии.
Как десантники приступили к учениям в Крыму, вызвав непонимание в Киеве и Брюсселе

Статисты должны изображать гражданских, например, фермеров или владельцев магазинов. Они должны обязательно владеть русским языком, желательно также знать немецкий и английский. На полигоне Хоэнфельс построены 10 деревень, состоящих из 10-30 домов. На каждую деревню нужно по 30-100 статистов. Актеры нужны для того, чтобы, как сказано на сайте агентства, создать для американских военных условия, «максимально приближенные к реальности».

Всех статистов снабдят специальными жилетами с инфракрасными датчиками. При помощи этих устройств военные смогут посчитать, сколько гражданских «пострадало» в ходе «боевых действий». При этом на сайте агентства подчеркивается, что все выстрелы производятся с задействованием неопасных макетов автоматов и холостыми патронами.

Сообщается, что большим плюсом было бы знание польского или чешского языков. Кандидаты должны быть стрессоустойчивыми, ответственными, гибкими и уметь работать в команде.
Как НАТО строит «линию Столтенберга»

На вакансию готовы рассмотреть и иностранцев, если у них есть разрешение на пребывание на территории Германии и разрешение на работу. Проживать статисты будут на территории полигона. При этом им не разрешат покидать его в период учений, кроме как в экстренных случаях. Мобильными телефонами и прочими гаджетами на территории полигона пользоваться запрещено. Также категорически запрещено употреблять алкогольные напитки.

За один рабочий день статистам, изображающим «русских», готовы заплатить от €88,4 до 120.

Отметим, что 30 марта в Брюсселе состоится заседание Совета Россия—НАТО. Среди тем, которые предполагается обсудить: предотвращение инцидентов между вооруженными силами РФ и Североатлантического альянса.

Елена Черненко"

Для учений НАТО ищут «русских» – Мир – Коммерсантъ


"Партнёры", бЪ  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"Президент США Дональд Трамп предупредил о готовности предпринять односторонние действия по устранению ядерной угрозы со стороны КНДР, если Китай не усилит давление на Пхеньян.

«Китай обладает большим влиянием на Северную Корею. И Китай будет принимать решение, помогать ли нам с Северной Кореей или же не делать этого», — цитирует Трампа Financial Times.

Американский лидер отметил, что отрицательный ответ Китая по этому вопросу не пойдёт на пользу никому.

Отвечая на вопрос, будет ли он рассматривать «большую сделку», которая предполагает давление КНР на Северную Корею в обмен на гарантии, что США позднее выведут войска с Корейского полуострова, Трамп заявил: «Если Китай не собирается решать проблему Северной Кореи, мы займёмся ею. Это всё, что я скажу вам».

«Существует реальная вероятность того, что Северная Корея будет способна нанести по США ядерный удар к концу первого срока президентства Трампа», — заявила заместитель советника по вопросам национальной безопасности в администрации Белого дома Кэтлин Макфарланд."

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/37...-problema-kndr


Давно Д.В. в Ближний хотят превратить. Стравить Яп., Ю.К. с КНДР и получить ещё один очаг на границах РФ, и на сей раз КНР. 

Трибалтика с Вост. Европой уже на разогреве)) 

Ну, плюс гешефты для своей экономики))  Как её там, "hybrid warfare" ))


http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/4146324

----------


## Avia M

Свершилось. Трампа "привели в чувства"...

МОСКВА, 6 апреля. /ТАСС/. Президент США Дональд Трамп видит в лице России проблему. Об этом постоянный представитель США при ООН Никки Хейли сообщила в среду вечером на ежегодном форуме "Женщины в современном мире" (Women in the World) в Нью-Йорке.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Постпред США при ООН заявила, что Трамп видит в России проблему - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"ТОКИО, 11 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Василий Головнин/. Министр обороны Японии Томоми Инада считает, что предстоящее развертывание вблизи Корейского полуострова авианосной ударной группы (АУГ) ВМС США во главе с атомным авианосцем Carl Vinson  будет способствовать укреплению стабильности в регионе. Она заявила об этом на пресс-конференции в Токио после заседания правительства.

"Американская сдерживающая мощь - необходимый фактор поддержания мира и стабильности в регионе,- сказала министр, отвечая на вопрос по поводу переброски АУГ ВМС США. - Прибытие авианосца с кораблями сопровождения будет этому способствовать".

"Распространение оружия массового уничтожения и угроза его использования - проблема не только Сирии. - отметила глава оборонного ведомства. - Все это относится и к Восточной Азии, включая КНДР".

Министерство обороны Южной Кореи ранее также заявило, что направление в регион АУГ ВМС США будет сдерживать угрозу со стороны Пхеньяна. С другой стороны, МИД КНДР в опубликованном сегодня заявлении подчеркнул, что страна примет самые решительные меры в ответ на действия США.

Ранее Тихоокеанское командование американских Вооруженных сил США (PACOM) подтвердило, что к берегам Корейского полуострова направлена АУГ в составе атомного авианосца Carl Vinson, ракетных эсминцев Michael Murphy  и Wayne E. Meyer, а также ракетного крейсера Lake Champlain. Предполагается, что они проведут совместные учения с ВМС Южной Кореи. В регионе уже находится другая ударная группа ВМС США во главе с атомным авианосцем Ronald Reagan, которая базируется в Японии."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Минобороны Японии: прибытие ударной группы ВМС США укрепит стабильность в регионе - Международная панорама - ТАСС



"ПХЕНЬЯН, 11 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Юрий Сидоров/. Пхеньян примет самые решительные меры в ответ на действия провокаторов. Об этом говорится в заявлении представителя министерства иностранных дел КНДР, опубликованном  в центральных газетах страны. Таким образом, ведомство отреагировало на решение Соединенных Штатов направить к берегам Корейского полуострова авианосную ударную группу (АУГ).

"В ответ на действия провокаторов Пхеньян с помощью мощного оружия примет самые решительные контрмеры, чтобы обеспечить защиту государства и следовать по избранному нами пути", - подчеркнул представитель министерства.

В Пхеньяне считают, что "безумные действия США, нацеленные на вторжение в КНДР, достигли серьезной фазы". "Решение администрации Трампа размещать на юге Корейского полуострова одно ударное средство за другим не повлияет (на развитие) КНДР", - предупредил северокорейский дипломат. Он также добавил, что "Пхеньян готов к любой войне, которую развяжут США, а на Вашингтон ляжет вся ответственность за катастрофические последствия его возмутительных действий".

Ранее Тихоокеанское командование Вооруженных сил США (PACOM) подтвердило ТАСС передвижение авианосной ударной группы в сторону Корейского полуострова. "Глава PACOM адмирал Харри Харрис отдал приказ АУГ во главе с (авианосцем) "Карлом Винсоном" отправиться в северном направлении по акватории западной части Тихого океана после того, как она покинет Сингапур 8 апреля, и доложить о прибытии в назначенную точку", - отметил представитель командования, не указав конечный маршрут группы.

В состав АУГ, кроме авианосца Carl Vinson, входят палубное авиакрыло CVW-2, эсминцы УРО типа Arleigh Burke Michael Murphy и Wayne E. Meyer, оснащенные боевой информационно-управляющей системой Aegis, а также крейсер УРО типа Ticonderoga Lake Champlain. Изначально планировалось, что они направятся к берегам Австралии."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

МИД КНДР: Пхеньян примет решительные меры в ответ на провокации Вашингтона - Международная панорама - ТАСС





> ..Президент США Дональд Трамп видит в лице России проблему. Об этом постоянный представитель США при ООН Никки Хейли сообщила в среду вечером на ежегодном форуме "Женщины в современном мире" (Women in the World) в Нью-Йорке...


У них одна проблема)) В них самих))

----------


## Avia M

За чужой счёт пьют даже итальянские полицейские...

СИМФЕРОПОЛЬ. 11 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Сергей Павлив/. Партия вин, произведенных в Крыму, арестована на международной винодельческой выставке в Вероне, сообщил журналистам глава республики Сергей Аксенов.
"Это хамство. Поехали на выставку производители крымского вина, ряд крымских предприятий - в Верону, в Италию. Итальянская полиция вчера непонятно по каким причинам арестовала всю продукцию на выставке"


Подробнее на ТАСС:
На выставке в Италии арестовали партию крымских вин - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> За чужой счёт пьют даже итальянские полицейские...
> 
> СИМФЕРОПОЛЬ. 11 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Сергей Павлив/. Партия вин, произведенных в Крыму, арестована на международной винодельческой выставке в Вероне, сообщил журналистам глава республики Сергей Аксенов.
> "Это хамство. Поехали на выставку производители крымского вина, ряд крымских предприятий - в Верону, в Италию. Итальянская полиция вчера непонятно по каким причинам арестовала всю продукцию на выставке"
> 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> На выставке в Италии арестовали партию крымских вин - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС



Какие-то еврозаконы наверное нарушены.

Французы обещались в Ле-Бурже росс. технику и экспозицию не арестовывать :

"Предприятия российского авиапрома смогут участвовать в международном авиасалоне в Ле-Бурже, не опасаясь ареста имущества из-за западных санкций. Об этом в четверг, 6 апреля, сообщил президент выставки Эмерик д'Арсимоль, передает «Интерфакс».

«Под давлением нашей промышленности был немного изменен закон, чтобы юристы не могли налагать арест на какое-либо оборудование. На последнем салоне не было российских самолетов и вертолетов, так как было "дело ЮКОСа" и существовал большой риск того, что какой-нибудь международный юрист наложит арест на имущество», — отметил он.

Кроме того, президент авиасалона добавил, что изменения в законе связаны с тем, что теперь невозможно наложить арест на имущество, если государство получило согласие на его ввоз. Он также заверил, что у российских военных не возникнет проблем с получением визы во Францию для посещения выставки.

Д'Арсимоль уточнил, что в качестве участников выставки уже зарегистрировались более 20 российских компаний, в том числе «Рособоронэкспорт», «Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация», госкорпорация «Роскосмос», авиационный холдинг «Сухой», Российская самолетостроительная компания «МиГ», авиационный холдинг имени Ильюшина, корпорация «Иркут», «Объединенная двигателестроительная корпорация» и «Вертолеты России»..."

https://lenta.ru/news/2017/04/06/leburje/

----------


## Avia M

У Трампа на десерт подают "томагавки"...

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 12 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Пильщиков/. Президент США Дональд Трамп оповестил председателя КНР Си Цзиньпина о ракетном ударе, нанесенном американскими военными по аэродрому в Сирии, во время десерта, поданного в поместье "Мар-а-Лаго" в штате Флорида. Об этом американский лидер сообщил в интервью телекомпании Fox Business.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Трамп оповестил Си Цзиньпина об ударе США по Сирии во время десерта - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Смотреть в глаза!
"А все дело в том, и об этом уже многие знают в ООН, что вы испугались, сон потеряли, что мы будем сотрудничать с Соединенными Штатами. Вы этого боитесь, все делаете для того, чтобы это взаимодействие было подорвано", - сказал дипломат. Он потребовал от британского коллеги "не отводить глаза", когда к нему обращаются.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/politika/4178070

----------


## Red307

> Смотреть в глаза!
> "А все дело в том, и об этом уже многие знают в ООН, что вы испугались, сон потеряли, что мы будем сотрудничать с Соединенными Штатами. Вы этого боитесь, все делаете для того, чтобы это взаимодействие было подорвано", - сказал дипломат. Он потребовал от британского коллеги "не отводить глаза", когда к нему обращаются.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Зампостпреда РФ при ООН: Лондон боится сотрудничества Москвы и Вашингтона по Сирии - Политика - ТАСС


Этот Сафронков, наверное какой-то бандит из 90-х. Для внутреннего потребления это конечно самое то. Народу нравится, когда оскорбляют зажравшихся лордов. А на мировой арене, боюсь, скоро его просто начнут игнорировать.

----------


## Avia M

> Этот Сафронков, наверное какой-то бандит из 90-х. Для внутреннего потребления это конечно самое то. Народу нравится, когда оскорбляют зажравшихся лордов. А на мировой арене, боюсь, скоро его просто начнут игнорировать.


Присмотритесь повнимательнее к мировой арене. И не бойтесь пожалуйста, берегите себя...

----------


## lindr

> Присмотритесь повнимательнее к мировой арене. И не бойтесь пожалуйста, берегите себя...


Зачем тролля белошлемного (белоленточного - ненужное зачеркнуть) (если не сказать жестче) кормить. Я давно его в бан записал, чего и всем советую. Лень тратить время на чтение бреда.

И упаси боже вступать в полемику

----------


## Red307

> Присмотритесь повнимательнее к мировой арене. И не бойтесь пожалуйста, берегите себя...


Там странная ситуация. Если, например, "присматриваться" через Киселева или Прокопенко, мы ангелы, которых все хотят съесть. А если обращаться к первоисточникам, то часто не в нашу пользу получается. Как,например, с теми же "пробирками Пауэлла" в совбезе ООН.
А по поводу конкретно этого выступления, не думаю, что кому-то из здесь присутствующих будет приятно, когда незнакомый человек в хамской манере будет "тыкать".

Ну а по поводу банить или нет "белоленточного тролля", так если вы не будете замечать или замалчивать проблемы, затыкая неугодным рот, они сами по себе не исчезнут.

----------


## OKA

"День Х-1        

    Накануне дня X. когда в КНДР должны пройти новые ракетные (а возможно, и ядерные) испытания, что может повлечь за собой удар США по КНДР, стороны продолжают нагнетать алармистскую риторику.

    1. МИД КНР несмотря на все попытки США втянуть Китай в попытку силового решения северо-корейского вопроса официально заявил, что в случае удара по КНДР и начала полномасштабной войны, "победителей не будет", Китай призывает остановиться и подумать, пока текущие события не зашли в "необратимую фазу".
    2. В свою очередь МИД КНДР заявил, что Северная Корея не обязана ждать, когда по ней ударят и может нанести превентивный ядерный удар по силам США в регионе и готовы отреагировать "в любой желаемой для США форме".
    Так же было заявлено, что Северная Корея будет проводить ядерные испытания тогда, когда сама сочтет нужным.
    3. В американскую прессу продолжаются провокационные утечки о "ударе по штабам" и "высадке десанта с целью убийства Ким Чен Ыны", а так же рассуждения о том, как свергнуть режим в Северной Корее. Американские официлаьные органы дистанцируются от этих провокационных заявлений.
    4. Корабельная группировка ВМС США уже практически закончила сосредоточение, японские эсминцы уже действуют совместно с американскими кораблями. На авиабазах в Японии американская авиация находится в состоянии готовности. Командующий морской пехотой Южной Кореи призвал "беспощадно отомстить", в том случае, если КНДР в качестве ответной меры ударит по Южной Корее.
    5. В Кремле заявили об обеспокоенности ситуацией на Корейском полуострове и призвали стороны избегать провокационных шагов. Россия как и ранее призывает стороны решать проблемные вопросы путем переговоров.
    6. Эксперты РАН высказались насчет потенциального радиоактивного облака - в случае начала войны с использованием ядерного оружия в основном пострадают обе Кореи, Китай и Япония. Россию по их словам практически не заденет.
    7. Премьер-министр Японии выразил обеспокоенность наличием у КНДР потенциальном возможности оснастить свои ракеты боеголовками с зарином.
    8. Стоит отметить, что ситуация на Корейском полуострове может стать прикрытием для активизации боевых действий на Украине. Турчинов разразился новыми агрессивными заявлениями в стиле "проведем операцию Олуя". Активные передвижения механизированных резервов ВСУ так же способствуют нагнетанию напряженности. В принципе, в случае, если события в Корее выйдут из под контроля, удар ВСУ на Донбассе я бы не назвал невероятным. Аналогичным образом, новая Корейская война может повлиять и на дальнейшую интенсификацию боевых действий в Сирии и усиления вовлеченности вооруженных сил иностранных государств в сирийскую войну.

    На текущий момент, США и КНДР максимально идут на принцип, чем сужают пространство решений - если КНДР откажется от ядерных испытаний - это будет выглядеть как слабость и уступка американскому империализму. А если США откажутся от заявленного удара, то это уже будет выглядеть как слабость и уступка северо-корейскому режиму. Стороны сами загоняют себя в ситуацию, когда хороших вариантов может не остаться. Отсюда и предупреждения из Москвы и Пекина, понимающих, что риск реальной войны отнюдь не нулевой."

День Х-1 - Colonel Cassad


Южным корейцам с японцами зачем-то нужны такие радости)) Амеры в предвкушении любимого запаха напалма по утрам)) С хиросимским огоньком к делу подходят, однако)) 

Хотели бы с Кимом реально на равных договариваться, давно бы договорились. Поджигают континент со всех сторон. 
Странно что молчат шведофинны с трибалтами)) Пора уж и на балтике позажигать, для полноты картины.

В общем, ждёмс)) Может в этот  день Х примчится БП (Большой Песец) . 

Будет не до белоганд. маршей и инсталляций  :Biggrin:   :

http://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3361464.html

----------


## OKA

В продолжение темы про "день Х " :




"Северная Корея обещает нанести удар по США, Японии и южным соседям в случае «американской агрессии». Новости на Первом Канале"

----------


## Avia M

> В общем, ждёмс)) Может этот в день Х примчится БП (Большой Песец) .


Американские лидеры с политикой вседозволенности, когда-нибудь приведут страну к "БП"... (частное мнение). 
Похоже Пхеньян не испугался "большой пироги".

----------


## Red307

Как я понял, тут все болеют за КНДР?))

----------


## Avia M

> Как я понял, тут все болеют за КНДР?))


Не в курсе, кто, где, тут. Лично я "болею" за мир...

----------


## OKA

> Американские лидеры с политикой вседозволенности, когда-нибудь приведут страну к "БП"... (частное мнение). 
> Похоже Пхеньян не испугался "большой пироги".


По новостям сказали , что Пекин прекратил авиасообщение с С.Кореей. Так что всё в развитии...

Для РФ и Китая немного счастья в амерских действиях)) Больше всех огребут, конечно, С.К., япы и Ю.К. А там видно будет. 

Возможно , если Ким проведёт только испытания ракет , без атомного испытания, амеры бомбить не станут. 
Но вообще , представляется , что дело серъёзное намечается...

----------


## Red307

Если начнут бомбить роликов на ютьюбе мы точно не увидим.

----------


## OKA

"Кто-то должен уступить.



Воздушная обстановка вокруг КНДР к 15 апреля. Сегодня (ориентировочно рано утром) должны пройти либо ракетные, либо ядерные испытания + парад в Пхеньяне.

Вечером 14 апреля Генштаб КНДР заявил, что основными целями в случае атаки на Северную Корею станут базы США в Южной Корее и Японии и президентский дворец в Сеуле. Так же будет атакована АУГ "Карла Винсона". Испытания и праздник по заверениям корейцев пройдут по плану. Никаких, даже минимальных подвижек в позиции КНДР не наблюдается - корейцы считают себя в своеv праве и готовы отстаивать свое видение ситуациии и свой образ жизни силой оружия, в том числе и ОМП.

В США произошла еще одна утечка, опять же с ссылкой на анонимный военный источник.

Американские военные в настоящее время не планируют наносить удары по КНДР в случае, если эта страна проведет новое ядерное или испытание ракет, сообщает в пятницу агентство Associated Press со ссылкой на военный источник в США. При этом собеседник агентства подчеркнул, что планы могут измениться, если Северная Корея попытается запустить ракеты по территории Южной Кореи, Японии или США. Власти США надеются, что Москва и Пекин выступят в поддержку дополнительных санкций против КНДР, если эта страна проведет очередное испытание ядерного оружия, сообщает в пятницуAssociated Press со ссылкой на неназванных представителей американской администрации.

"Официальные лица (в США - ИФ) надеются, что Китай и Россия согласятся на более жесткие санкции ООН против КНДР, если эта страна проведет еще одно испытание ядерного оружия", - отмечает агентство.

http://www.interfax.ru/world/558543 - цинк

С одной стороны, это может быть банальная дезинформация, чтобы скрыть свои истинные намерения, так как вполне очевидно, что если на КНДР не давить, то она никого из соседей атаковать конечно же не будет, благо в отличие от США, КНДР с 1953 года ни с кем не воевала. С другой стороны, риск неуправляемой войны в регионе должен все же удержать Белый Дом от очевидной военной авантюры с непредсказуемыми последствиями.

Проблема в том, что если все будет так, укаказывает "неназванный источник", то КНДР уже завтра будет говорить о том, что лишь ее решительная позиция остановила агрессора, а позиции Кима внутри страны очень сильно укрепятся. Ну а Трамп будет выглядит человеком, который занес дубинку, но не ударил. Как это часто происходило с Обамой. Но второй вариант все же лучше чем первый, где Генштаб КНДР получит возможность на практике реализовать свои угрозы. Бывший глава Пентагона Леон Панетта призвал Трампа не делать глупости.

В конечном итоге, кому то придется уступить и проявить слабину. Ждать осталось недолго.

Ну а корейцев можно поздравить со 105-м днем рождения Ким Ир Сена. 

https://coollib.com/b/2145/read - по ссылке много фотографий посвященных Ким Ир Сену и Ким Чен Иру"

Кто-то должен уступить - Colonel Cassad

----------


## APKAH

Вообще-то вопрос стоит иначе - приведены ли средства ПВО в Приморском Крае в полную боевую готовность или нет?

Вопрос не стоит не будут ли бомбить КНДР, вопрос когда именно..?

----------


## Avia M

> Вопрос не стоит не будут ли бомбить КНДР, вопрос когда именно..?


"Жаль только жить в это пору "прекрасную"... :Smile: 
На мой взгляд слишком категорично. У Трампа поднялся (рейтинг в смысле), пора вплотную заняться проблемами "великой". Да и "посаженные демократии" на планете вяло "всходят", требуется уход...

----------


## OKA

"Утром КНДР провела военный парад, где показала различные баллистические ракеты, в том числе и морского базирования. Так сказать, показали "кузькину племянницу", ибо на полноценную "кузькину мать" пока маловато будет.
Помимо этого прогнали массу войск, показали различные противокорабельные и зенитные ракеты и т.п. На самом параде так же было озвучено, что КНДР обязательно ответит ядерным ударом на атаку со стороны США.
Но в принципе и этого хватило. Вкупе с угрозами нанести удары по Японии и Южной Корее, младший Ким масштабно поиграл военными мускулами не уступив американским угрозам, которые сменились вбросами на тему того, что США в общем то и не собирались бомбить КНДР, а будут проводить политику в духе прошлой администрации. Впрочем, Ким тоже пока еще испытаний ракет или ядерных бомб сегодня не проводил, так что стороны пока что формально при своих.
Американцев это врядли испугает (дальность северокорейских ракет по-прежнему делает проблематичным заброс ядерной боеголовки до территории США), а вот соседи КНДР врядли обрадуются ракетно-ядерной дубинке Кима, который создает ее поплевывая на санкции и угрозы из Вашингтона.

Куда как более примечательной новостью стало требование Китая к США и Южной Корее, чтобы они по быстрому вывели с территории Южной Кореи американскую систему ПРО (THAAD) https://news.rambler.ru/asia/3662624...yuzhnoy-korei/, иначе Китай предпримет необходимые меры. Видимо рассказы американской прессы про то, что председатель Си прогнулся под Трампа весьма далеки от реальности. Китайцам война у себя под боком точно не нужна, а именно ее провоцируют своими действиями американцы. Китай несколько дней пытался увещевать стороны прекратить заниматься тем, чем они занимаются, но все же ему пришлось снизойти со своей горделивой высоты и озвучить американцам достаточно жесткие требования.




Военный парад в Пхеньяне. По ряду оценок, парад стал крупнейшим в истории КНДР,
Показ техники начинается примерно с 1-23."

Скрины с техникой :

Кузькина племянница - Colonel Cassad


Прямая трансляция с.корейского ТВ :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q901s3wcNSU

Калаши прикольные у гвардов))

----------


## OKA

"Ким Чен Ын все же решил пойти на принцип (привет всем тем, кто вчера писал, мол "Ким испугался") и таки провел обещанные испытания баллистической ракеты, даже несмотря на алармитскую риторику Вашингтона и увещевания Пекина.

Пообещав США, что в случае удара по КНДР, северо-корейские ракеты полетят в Южную Корею и Японию, Северная Корея как и обещала, запустила свою новую баллистическую ракету. В случае успешного запуска, это могло поставить США в очень неудобное положение, но ракета практически сразу после старта столкнулась с техническими неполадками и взорвалась. Военные Южной Кореи предполагают, что это могла быть баллистическая ракета средней дальности KN-15 или ее модернизированный вариант .

В Сеуле по поводу пуска срочно собрали совет безопасности для обсуждения дальнейших действий. Япония сообщила, что никаких угроз территории страны нет. Надо понимать, что накал происходящего был бы в разы выше, если бы пуск прошел удачно и ракета полетела в направлении Японии. Американцы пока размышляют, что со всем этим теперь делать, ибо запугать КНДР, чтобы она отложила запуск, не удалось.

В итоге, Ким Чен Ын сделал все что обещал, полностью наплевав на угрозы из Вашингтона. Пообещали, что проведут испытания и в итоге провели. Другой вопрос, что у КНДР далеко не все испытания проходят успешно и ракеты периодически падают или взрываются при старте. США же стоят перед дилеммой - сделать вид, что неудачные испытания не считаются и ничего не предпринимать или же попробовать реализовать одну из озвученных ранее угроз. Если ничего не будет, то Ким по итогам кризиса останется в выигрыше, продемонстриров слабину в действиях Трампа."

Ким Чен Ын пошел на принцип - Colonel Cassad



В общем, пока Трамп не напал на С.Корею. Это хорошо. Куда смотрит Иванка))) Шепнёт на ушко папаше, что С.К. -враг Израилю, и Япония получит радиоактивные пляжи ))
 Бикини вспомнится, и пр. красоты южных морей.






А вот THAAD теперь прописался в Ю.Корее и Японии. Это плохо.

----------


## OKA

> ...В общем, пока Трамп не напал на С.Корею. Это хорошо...
> 
> А вот THAAD теперь прописался в Ю.Корее и Японии. Это плохо.



"США направят к корейским берегам сразу три авианосца.

В Японском море одновременно будут находиться «Карл Винсон», «Рональд Рейган» и «Нимиц»

Соединенные Штаты планируют направить к берегам Южной Кореи три авианосные ударные группы. В данный момент стороны обсуждают их участие в совместных учениях.

«США обсуждают с нашим правительством совместные учения с участием ударной группы авианосца», - передает Ренхап слова источника в правительстве РК.

По информации агентства, атомный авианосец «Карл Винсон» войдет в Японское море к 25 апреля. Кроме того, вместе с ним там будут находиться «Рональд Рейган» и «Нимиц».

Источник назвал переброску к Корейскому полуострову сразу трех ударных групп беспрецедентным случаем.

Ранее СМИ сообщили, что в США всерьез рассматривают возможность нанесения превентивного удара по КНДР в случае, если Пхеньян проведет новые испытания ядерного оружия. При этом в Японское море была срочно направлена ударная группа с атомным авианосцем «Карл Винсон» во главе."

http://www.kp.ru/online/news/2717555/

----------


## Avia M

> В Японском море одновременно будут находиться «Карл Винсон», «Рональд Рейган» и «Нимиц»


Фамилии все знаковые, "на троих сообразят" по тихому и опять разъедутся кто куда... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Фамилии все знаковые, "на троих сообразят" по тихому и опять разъедутся кто куда...


Может и так. А может , как с "Сирийским кризисом" , ветка из курилки в "Современность" уедет...



"В МИД КНДР заявили о намерении Пхеньяна увеличить число ракетных испытаний. По словам главы департамента по отношениям с США Хана Сон Рела, Северная Корея готова запускать ракеты каждую неделю.

«Мы будем проводить больше пусков ракет, запуская их еженедельно, ежемесячно, ежегодно», - сказал северокорейский дипломат в интервью Би-би-си.

Также он предупредил, что если американские власти будут «настолько безрассудны, чтобы использовать военные средства», то это приведет к «полномасштабной войне».

Напомним, в минувшее воскресенье, 16 апреля, Пхеньян предпринял очередную попытку провести ракетные испытания. Южнокорейские военные объявили, что пуск закончился неудачей. После этого американский вице-президент Майк Пенс заявил, что «эра стратегического терпения» в отношении КНДР закончилась. А постпред Северной Кореи при ООН Ким Ин Рен предупредил, что из-за США ядерная война может начаться «в любой момент»."

http://www.kp.ru/online/news/2718373/

----------


## Avia M

Подстраховались...

МОСКВА, 18 апр — РИА Новости. На Украине подготовили буклет для гостей Евровидения-2017, в котором содержатся 23 совета, как вести себя в Киеве. Об этом сообщила депутат Верховной рады Анна Романова в своем аккаунте Facebook.

В качестве первой рекомендации авторы буклета предупреждают, что в украинской столице лучше не упоминать о России.

https://ria.ru/culture/20170418/1492516843.html

Всё посягаем...

ТБИЛИСИ, 18 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Эка Мехузла/. Специальный представитель премьер-министра Грузии по взаимоотношениям с Россией Зураб Абашидзе оценил предстоящий визит главы МИД России Сергея Лаврова в Сухум как "нарушение суверенитета Грузии".
Заместитель министра иностранных дел Грузии Давид Джалагания в свою очередь заявил журналистам, что "поездка Лаврова является игнорированием международных принципов и законов". "Это очередная попытка посягательства на суверенитет Грузии", - заявил он.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/4189813

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 19 апреля. /ТАСС/. МИД РФ считает важным, что международный суд ООН занял принципиальную позицию и не поддержал заявления Украины о якобы имеющей место "агрессии", "оккупации" или о статусе Крыма. Об этом говорится в комментарии российского дипведомства, опубликованном в среду в социальной сети Facebook.
"Суд признал решение о применении трех временных мер по МКЛРД (Международной конвенции о ликвидации всех форм расовой дискриминации): одна касается доступности образования на украинском языке, вторая - возможностей крымско-татарской общины иметь свои представительные институты и третья, адресованная к Украине и России, - не предпринимать действий, которые могли бы вести к усугублению спора. Важно, что Суд занял принципиальную позицию и не поддержал заявления Украины о якобы имеющей место "агрессии", "оккупации", или о статусе Крыма как не относящиеся к сути разбирательства", - сообщили в МИД РФ.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
МИД РФ считает важным, что суд ООН не поддержал позицию Киева об «агрессии» и «оккупации» - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

Про Белоруссию , по наводке с ВиФа :




"Беларусь присоединилась к Договору о нераспространении ядерного оружия в 1993 году. Как отмечается на сайте МИД, наша страна стала первым государством, добровольно отказавшимся от возможности обладания ядерным оружием, оставшимся после распада СССР. Приветствуя это, Великобритания, Россия и США предоставили Беларуси гарантии безопасности, зафиксировав свои обязательства в Будапештском меморандуме 5 декабря 1994 года.

Вывод ядерного оружия с территории Беларуси был завершен в ноябре 1996 года.

Белорусский президент впоследствии не раз называл это решение самой серьезной ошибкой. «Считаю, что вывод из Беларуси ядерного оружия на тех условиях, как это было осуществлено нашими националистами, было жесточайшей ошибкой. (…) Мне пришлось подписывать этот договор, потому что деваться было некуда: на меня давили и Россия, и американцы — выводите, потому что пообещали. Нельзя было, это величайшее достояние, это дорогой товар, который мы в конце концов должны были прилично продать», — сказал он в апреле 2010 года.

«Если бы у нас было это оружие, с нами бы сейчас по-другому разговаривали, — подчеркнул Александр Лукашенко.

В апреле 2015 года на пресс-конференции для российских и иностранных СМИ, отвечая на вопрос о промахах и ошибках, допущенных за годы его правления, Лукашенко еще раз вспомнил этот эпизод из современной белорусской истории. «Это было не мое решение. Я вынужден был принятое решение исполнять. Я искренне сказал, за что меня критиковали: если бы была моя воля, я бы никогда этого не сделал. Вы видите, что происходит в мире — у кого сила, тот и прав», — заявил Лукашенко."

Читать полностью:  https://news.tut.by/economics/540454.html

https://www.vif2ne.org/nvk/forum/0/co/2810330.htm

----------


## Avia M

Китай определился?

ПЕКИН, 28 апреля. /ТАСС/. Директор Департамента стран Европы и Центральной Азии МИД КНР Гуй Цунъюй назвал заявление Белого дома об изоляции России в ООН позицией исключительно американской стороны.
"Это американское мнение", - сказал он журналистам.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
В МИД КНР не разделяют позицию Белого дома об изоляции РФ - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> Китай определился?
> 
> ПЕКИН, 28 апреля. /ТАСС/. Директор Департамента стран Европы и Центральной Азии МИД КНР Гуй Цунъюй назвал заявление Белого дома об изоляции России в ООН позицией исключительно американской стороны.
> "Это американское мнение", - сказал он журналистам.
> 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> В МИД КНР не разделяют позицию Белого дома об изоляции РФ - Международная панорама - ТАСС


Да , в общем давно. Пуск "томагавков" , во время приёма т. Си Цзиньпина с супругой был плохим решением))

Кста, весьма познавательно про Китай :

----------


## OKA

"ОСЛО, 29 апреля. /Корр. ТАСС Юрий Михайленко/. Размещение элементов европейской системы ПРО НАТО (ЕвроПРО) на территории Норвегии будет иметь последствия не только для королевства, но и для всего Североатлантического альянса. Об этом в опубликованном интервью газете Dagbladet заявил посол России в Норвегии Теймураз Рамишвили.

"С нашей стороны последует ответ, причем не только ответ Норвегии, но всей НАТО", - заявил российский дипломат в ответ на вопрос журналиста о том, какова будет реакция России на возможное присоединение скандинавской страны к развертыванию ЕвроПРО.

"У России и Норвегии могут быть разные точки зрения на вопрос о ракетном щите НАТО, и это совершенно нормально. Однако добрые соседи должны вести диалог и находить решения, которые устраивают обе стороны. Россия не стремится к милитаризации Арктики", - отметил Рамишвили, ранее подчеркивавший, что руководство скандинавского королевства отказывается обсуждать с РФ беспокоящий Москву вопрос о будущей роли Норвегии в ЕвроПРО.

По словам посла, норвежским властям необходимо задуматься о последствиях новой политики безопасности до того, как решение о норвежском вкладе в ЕвроПРО будет принято.

Отсутствие диалога

Посол РФ подчеркнул, что серьезной проблемой в отношениях двух стран остается отсутствие диалога, в том числе между военными.

"Сегодня Россия регулярно общается с политическим руководством и военачальниками США, однако не с руководством норвежских вооруженных сил. Это весьма печально", - отметил посол, добавив, что РФ неоднократно выступала с инициативой возобновить диалог в этом и других форматах.

"Наши страны могут гордиться историей своего сотрудничества, в особенности на Севере. У нас были очень тесные взаимоотношения до 2013 года, и нам всегда удавалось решать возникавшие проблемы. Посмотрите, что происходит теперь. С 2014 по 2016 год норвежско-российский товарооборот сократился на 70%, а так быть не должно", - отметил посол.

Норвежские возможности

Премьер-министр Норвегии Эрна Сульберг в 2015 году подтвердила готовность страны, являющейся членом НАТО с момент основания альянса, внести свой вклад в создание системы ЕвроПРО. Рекомендации Норвежского института оборонных исследований и Агентства по противоракетной обороне США по этому вопросу должны быть представлены норвежскому правительству до конца 2017 года. На вооружении ВМС Норвегии в настоящий момент стоят пять современных фрегатов типа Fridtjof Nansen, оснащенных информационно- управляющими системами Aegis, которые могут быть модернизированы для участия в системе ЕвроПРО. РЛС Globus II, расположенная на норвежском заполярном острове Вардё у границ РФ, и новый радар, который США планирует развернуть там же к 2020 году, также потенциально способны участвовать в системе ЕвроПРО, хотя в минобороны Норвегии последовательно заявляют, что РЛС на севере страны "не использовались и не будут использоваться в качестве системы раннего оповещения о пусках баллистическим ракет или как радары ПРО"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Посол РФ: присоединение Норвегии к ПРО НАТО будет иметь последствия для всего альянса - Политика - ТАСС

Ага, "задумались" и испужались)) Кого(чего)? РФ(в лице известного сабжа) недавно подарила норгам кусок шельфа, практически не реагирует на "рыболовные" инциденты, и как должен выглядеть диалог, интересно)) 
Это ещё шведофинны и трибалты не сильно активничают в ПРО. Пока))
Рейганы приходят и уходят, политика амеров остаётся прежней- давить до конца))

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

В продолжение темы "десерта Трампа" :

"Министр торговли США Уилбур Росс назвал ракетный удар по Сирии "развлечением после ужина" американского президента Дональда Трампа и главы КНР Си Цзиньпина в резиденции Мар-а-Лаго, сообщает журнал Time.

"Как только подали десерт, президент обратился к господину Си и сказал, что хочет ему кое-что рассказать, а именно — о запуске 59 ракет по Сирии. Это было как развлечение после ужина", — заявил министр на ежегодной конференции аналитического центра Milken Institute в Калифорнии.

При этом американскому президенту "ничего не стоило" организовать это "развлечение", добавил Росс.

В ночь на 7 апреля американские военные нанесли ракетный удар по сирийской авиабазе Шайрат по приказу Трампа. Поводом для применения силы стал инцидент с химическим оружием в провинции Идлиб, ответственность за который Вашингтон бездоказательно возлагает на Дамаск.

Ранее Дональд Трамп заявил, что решение об ударе по Сирии далось ему очень трудно, поскольку после принятия таких решений могут быть убиты "не те люди, которых нужно".

По мнению американиста, профессора ВШЭ Александра Домрина, высказывание Уилбура Росса ставит в неловкое положение американского президента. 

"Это крайне неудачная шутка. По-моему, это высказывание министра торговли США не столько говорит о внешней политике Соединенных Штатов, сколько о том, что в администрации президента Трампа — полный "разброд и шатания", когда одна рука не знает, что делает другая. Министр торговли позволяет себе делать заявления, которые совершенно точно не относятся к его компетенции. И это крайне прискорбная ситуация. Такого уровня распущенности, которую мы сейчас видим в Белом доме и в администрации Трампа, я что-то не припомню за последние несколько десятков лет. Самое интересное, какой будет реакция Трампа на это, потому что министр торговли поставил в идиотское положение американского президента", — сказал Александр Домрин в эфире радио Sputnik."

https://ria.ru/radio_brief/20170502/1493478726.html

Напоминает ситуацию с сообщением Г.Трумана  И.В.Сталину об атомной бомбе,  на Потсдамской конференции. 
Реакция и последствия известны))

----------


## Avia M

> "Это крайне неудачная шутка. По-моему, это высказывание министра торговли США не столько говорит о внешней политике Соединенных Штатов, сколько о том, что в администрации президента Трампа — полный "разброд и шатания"


"Шатания" прекратятся, когда мы увидим на голове г-на президента аккуратный "бобрик"... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> "Шатания" прекратятся, когда мы увидим на голове г-на президента аккуратный "бобрик"...


Возможно... Но маловероятно. Он, конечно, был военным. Да и теперь намба ван)) 
Потомственный миллионер-миллиардер , с одним имиджем идущий по жизни , вряд ли ему изменит.
Ну если только лысеть начнёт)) От радиации, например  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 5 мая — РИА Новости. Реализация американского законопроекта о контроле США за российскими портами на Дальнем Востоке предусматривает силовой сценарий, что равносильно объявлению войны, заявил РИА Новости председатель комитета Совета Федерации по международным делам Константин Косачев.

https://ria.ru/world/20170505/1493724286.html

----------


## OKA

> МОСКВА, 5 мая — РИА Новости. Реализация американского законопроекта о контроле США за российскими портами на Дальнем Востоке предусматривает силовой сценарий, что равносильно объявлению войны, заявил РИА Новости председатель комитета Совета Федерации по международным делам Константин Косачев.
> 
> https://ria.ru/world/20170505/1493724286.html


В статье к ООН  взывают  :Biggrin:  

Ну а почму бы им такие планы и не строить?

Технологии тестируют :




Вдоль побережья РФ проходят морские границы амеров и их отлично  вооружённых сателлитов(Яп. и Юж.Кор.).

В РФ у многих гос. и не только, влиятельных людей, есть большие интересы в "партнёрских" странах (от фин.-матер. , до родственных) )) 

США, со времён доктрины Монро, только модернизировали свой интерес к окружающему пространству)) 

Рейган-Буши и пр. Клинтоны тому доказательства.

Нормальный для них ход событий. А если ещё с Запада натой, да и с югов поднажать...

----------


## Avia M

> США, со времён доктрины Монро, только модернизировали свой интерес к окружающему пространству))


Благое дело. Ежели интерес, пущай американские юннаты приезжают (с разрешения) изучать дальневосточных жучков, комариков. :Smile: 
В остальном, кредо у них такое политическое... "Всюду интерес".

----------


## Avia M

Вот, развлекаются...

НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 9 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Иван Пильщиков/. Американская правозащитная организация Protect democracy project потребовала через суд от Пентагона, Госдепартамента и минюста США на основании закона о свободе информации предоставить данные, обосновывающие необходимость нанесения ракетного удара по Сирии в начале апреля.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Правозащитники в США потребовали от администрации Трампа объяснить причины удара по Сирии - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Всем не угогишь...

НЬЮ-ДЕЛИ, 14 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Евгений Пахомов/. Индия решила бойкотировать международный форум "Один пояс - один путь" 
Индия указывает, что не может согласиться с реализацией китайско-пакистанского экономического коридора, который должен пройти по территории Гилгит-Балтистан, являющейся предметом спора между Нью-Дели и Исламабадом, и который должен стать частью предлагаемого Пекином проекта.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
СМИ: Индия решила бойкотировать форум «Один пояс - один путь», который проходит в КНР - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Под колпаком у... Мюллера. За пытки (пардон, попытки) к ответу.

В распространенном пресс-службой министерства юстиции США заявлении говорится, что он назначил Мюллера "спецсоветником, который примет на себя обязанности" по расследованию приписываемых Москве попыток вмешательства в предвыборную кампанию в США в 2016 году.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Экс-глава ФБР Мюллер станет спецпрокурором по делу о «русском следе» на выборах - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Казанец

Ну, теперь-то англичане по-настоящему дадут бой мировому терроризму:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axYzCbPApy8
тем более что нация не только храбрая, но и талантливая:
https://youtu.be/EA7LPcwyOmE?t=128

----------


## OKA

Передовой зарубежный опыт :




"Кин-дза-дза" - это не прошлое, а светлое будущее))

"Когда у общества нет цветовой дифференциации штанов, то нет цели! А когда нет цели…"

https://ru.wikiquote.org/wiki/%D0%9A...B4%D0%B7%D0%B0!



С другой стороны :

" Отставной венгерский контрразведчик: Венгрию заполонили русские и китайские шпионы

Исповедь венгерского контрразведчика: Будапешт и не только переполнены русскими шпионами..."

"Исповедь Литвиненко")) Весь здесь :

http://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/652966.html


 :Biggrin:  

Центр Вселенной у них там, ага.  Русские шпионы, мафия , хакеры ... Всё ох как непросто... Жуть. 

ДБЪ

----------


## OKA

"Тирасполь, 22 мая. /Новости Приднестровья/. На фоне заявлений о запуске совместного контроля Молдовы и Украины в пункте пропуска «Кучурган» Украина выкидывает новый «сюрприз» – 19 мая стало известно, что официальный Киев принял решение запретить транзит продовольствия на территорию нашей страны. В дефиците могут оказаться продукты питания на прилавках магазинов.

Этот шаг – не что иное, как экономическая петля для удушения Приднестровья, убеждён главный редактор журнала «Национальная оборона», член Общественного совета при Министерстве обороны РФ Игорь Коротченко. 

«Совершенно очевидно, это антиприднестровская акция, цели и задачи которой, – удушение экономического суверенитета Приднестровья. Здесь есть связка между двумя олигархами – Плахотнюком и Порошенко. Последние действия Порошенко идут против России, добавляется и Приднестровье. Безусловно, совместные пункты пропуска и запрет транзита продовольствия – это всё звенья одной цепи, и за этим стоят внешние кураторы Украины», – заявил в интервью ИА «Новости Приднестровья» Коротченко.

Российский эксперт также прокомментировал решение, вынесенное Конституционным судом Молдовы от 2 мая, по которому российские миротворцы были фактически приравнены к оккупационным войскам. По словам Игоря Коротченко, позиция Кишинева в этом вопросе «юридически ничтожна».

«Российские миротворцы будут, есть и остаются единственными гарантами мира в регионе. В данном случае заявления Кишинева юридически ничтожны, и вообще сам суверенитет Молдовы находится под большим вопросом, учитывая, что там все решения принимает известный олигарх», - заявил эксперт.

По мнению Коротченко, сегодня у молдавского президента Игоря Додона, который позиционирует себя как пророссийский, нет рычагов для того, чтобы не только на словах, но и на деле реагировать на подобные решения. «Во многом президент РМ – это такая декоративная фигура исходя из Конституции РМ. Заявления есть, но рычаги не доступны», – считает редактор журнала «Национальная оборона».

Но несмотря на то, какая в Молдове будет вестись политика – про- или антироссийская, Приднестровью с Молдовой всё равно лучше «жить» отдельно.

«Де факто Молдова уже существует в режиме конфедерации. Лучше всего был бы цивилизованный развод, как Чехия со Словакией развелись, как республики бывшей Югославии, то есть, чтобы на территории нынешней Молдовы образовалась два полноценных государства – Молдова и Приднестровье. Вот это самый лучший выход», – заявил Игорь Коротченко."

https://novostipmr.com/ru/news/17-05...-na-territorii

----------


## OKA

https://lady.mail.ru/article/495467-.../?from=mr_news

НАТО-жёны, пушки заряжОны  :Smile:   :Smile:  :Smile: 

Больше адЪа! ))

----------


## Avia M

Удивлённая Черногория защищается...

В МИД Черногории отметили, что власти республики были удивлены тем, «насколько сильно Россия вмешалась» во внутренние дела страны. 
...конечно, мы защищались...

МИД Черногории: Россия открыто вмешивалась в наши внутриполитические вопросы

----------


## OKA

> Удивлённая Черногория защищается...
> 
> В МИД Черногории отметили, что власти республики были удивлены тем, «насколько сильно Россия вмешалась» во внутренние дела страны. 
> ...конечно, мы защищались...
> 
> МИД Черногории: Россия открыто вмешивалась в наши внутриполитические вопросы






))

----------


## Avia M

Не позвали в Москву на Парад - получите... :Smile: 

КИШИНЕВ, 30 мая. /Корр. ТАСС Вениамин Демидецкий/. Премьер-министр Молдавии Павел Филип заявил, что хочет от России более уважительного отношения к республике. 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Премьер Молдавии: Кишинев хочет от Москвы более уважительного отношения - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

US Army на Курилах... Теоретически.

"Можно ли добиться демилитаризации (Курильских островов)? Да, конечно, можно! Но демилитаризации одних островов совершенно недостаточно, нам нужно подумать над снижением этого напряжения в целом регионе", - сказал глава государства. По словам Путина, "только так можно выйти на такие серьезные, долгосрочные договоренности". "Но какие они могут быть - сейчас просто очень сложно сказать. Но они, мне кажется, возможны", - подчеркнул российский лидер.
Россия учитывает тот факт, что если бы когда-нибудь Курильские острова перешли под контроль Японии, на них могут разместиться американские войска, отметил Путин. "По поводу теоретической возможности размещения американских войск на этих островах, если предположить, что они когда-то отойдут под суверенитет Японии: ну да, такая возможность существует, это вытекает из договора (американо-японского - прим. ТАСС) и из, кстати говоря, протоколов (к нему). Нам их не показывают, но мы в целом знаем их содержание", - сказал российский лидер. "Я сейчас не буду детализировать, хотя эти детали мне известны, но возможность размещения на этих территориях американских войск есть", - еще раз подчеркнул глава государства.

Путин: демилитаризация Курил возможна лишь при демилитаризации всего региона

----------


## OKA

"ВИЛЬНЮС, 5 июн — РИА Новости. Литва начинает 



"До конца этого года забор с литовской стороны будет возведен на участке протяженностью 44,6 километра", — говорится в сообщении пресс-службы ведомства.

Первый столб будущего забора будет вкопан в пределах деревни Рамонишкес Шакяйского района главой МВД Литвы Эймутисом Мисюнасом.

Стоимость строительства оценивается в 1,335 миллиона евро, деньги выделены из государственного бюджета. Работы выполнит ЗАО Gintrėja на основании двустороннего договора между компанией и Службой охраны государственной границы Литвы.

В ведомстве пояснили, что у границы с Калининградской областью построят металлический сегментарный забор высотой до двух метров с дополнительным оборудованием. Ограждение будет находиться на участке границы Литвы и России у местечка Виштитис, продолжится он в Шакяйском и Вилкавишском районах до реки Нямунас. Практически вся 109-километровая водная граница ранее была оборудована системой наблюдения.

Строительные работы планируется завершить до 20 декабря.

До 2020 года Служба по защите госграницы также планирует построить забор у литовско-белорусской границы. Ведомство считает, что ограждение поможет защитить от нелегальной миграции."

https://ria.ru/world/20170605/1495819197.html


"Линия Грибаускайты")) Примеры попила бабла от протоукрского миллионера Ыценюка)) 

Блин, Керзона на них не хватает))

Вильно... Клайпеда... Как много в этом звуке...))

Курляндию у России кто-то уже выкупил?  :Biggrin:  

О, мин херц Питэр  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

ЭЛЬ-КУВЕЙТ, 5 июня. /ТАСС/. Шесть арабских стран: Саудовская Аравия, Бахрейн, Объединенные Арабские Эмираты (ОАЭ), Египет, Йемен и Ливия, - объявили в понедельник о разрыве дипломатических отношений с Государством Катар. Решение было принято по нескольким причинам, но главной названа дестабилизирующая роль политики Дохи и поддержка эмиратом экстремистской идеологии и группировок, действующих в регионе.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Шесть арабских стран разрывают дипотношения с Катаром - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> "ВИЛЬНЮС, 5 июн — РИА Новости. Литва начинает 
> 
> В ведомстве пояснили, что у границы с Калининградской областью построят металлический сегментарный забор высотой до двух метров с дополнительным оборудованием.


Высота маловата будет! Повыше бы, "шоб оттуды к нам не лезли"... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

> Вопрос не стоит не будут ли бомбить КНДР, вопрос когда именно..?


Ещё ответ. КНДР не в фаворе...

Вице-президент США Майкл Пенс считает Россию и Иран главными угрозами мировой безопасности наравне с глобальным терроризмом. Такое мнение он выразил, выступая в понедельник на Атлантическом совете.
«От попыток России силой перекроить международные границы, до попыток Ирана дестабилизировать ситуацию на Ближнем Востоке и до глобальной угрозы терроризма, который может поразить людей где угодно. Похоже, что мир стал куда более опасным сегодня, чем когда-либо со времен падения коммунизма около четверти века тому назад», - заявил Пенс.

----------


## OKA

Кхм..  БГГГ))

И смех и грех - Мастерок.жж.рф

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 11 июн – РИА Новости. Правнучатый племянник поэта Михаила Юрьевича Лермонтова, член Общественной палаты России Михаил Лермонтов прокомментировал заявление президента Украины Петра Порошенко с цитатой из стихотворения "Прощай, немытая Россия", отметив, что строки приобрели в устах Порошенко иное значение.
"(Порошенко) должен был смотреть в зеркало, когда он эти стихи произносил, потому что Украина действительно стала рабом своих господ из-за океана, и эти строки приобретают совсем иной сакральный смысл", — сказал Лермонтов РИА Новости.

https://ria.ru/world/20170611/1496305367.html
P.S. Вот Павло, вполне себе умытый выходец из России... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Кучма, реалии...

КИЕВ, 22 июня. /ТАСС/. Европа ставит Украину на колени, страна не дождется от нее помощи. Об этом заявил экс-президент страны Леонид Кучма, выступая в четверг на Международном форуме "Рассвет Европы: историческая закономерность цивилизационного продвижения".
"Мы радуемся свободному выбору, Европе, торговле с ней, но чем мы с ней торгуем - кроме пшеницы, меда, нет ничего, а квотирование идет очень жесткое, - подчеркнул он. - За первый квартал мы квоту выбрали, теперь европейцы ставят нас на колени и требуют, чтобы мы рубили лес и везли им. Где от них помощь Украине? Когда мы будем нищие, то кому мы будем нужны?"


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Кучма: Европа ставит Украину на колени - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Европа ставит...

КИЕВ, 22 июня. /ТАСС/. Швейцария арестовала €15 млн, предоставленных Украиной в качестве гарантии надлежащего проведения "Евровидения-2017". Об этом говорится в сообщении украинского организатора конкурса - Национальной телерадиокомпании Украины.
"Европейский вещательный союз (ЕВС) сообщил Национальной телерадиокомпании Украины, что Женевское управление принудительного взыскания задолженности инициировало процедуру наложения ареста на сумму этой гарантии. В своем официальном письме к ЕВС это управление не сообщило об основаниях наложения ареста и не указало инициатора этой процедуры", - говорится в сообщении.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/ekonomika/4359367

----------


## OKA

"США должны принять концепцию многополярного мира и выстраивать новые альянсы, чтобы противостоять угрозе, которую якобы представляет современная Россия. Эту позицию изложили в опубликованном в среду в журнале Time открытом письме члены Демократической партии в Палате представителей Конгресса Адам Смит (штат Вашингтон), Сет Моултон (Массачусетс), Стефани Мерфи (Флорида), Рубен Галльего (Аризона) и Джо Кортни (Коннектикут).

По словам авторов письма, хотя от РФ якобы исходит "фундаментальная угроза нашим ценностям", эта угроза "не является неодолимой". Конгрессмены призывают "осознать, что мировой порядок претерпел фундаментальные изменения и более не похож на структуру баланса сил, сложившуюся после Второй мировой войны в 1950-х и 1960-х". "Нам нужно осознать, что теперь мы соперничаем с множеством сильных игроков, которые при наличии новых интересов выстраивают альянсы. Не нужно действовать в дальнейшем так, будто мы способны достичь своих целей в одиночку - вместо того, чтобы отрицать существование многополярного мира, мы должны признать его и использовать в свою пользу", - предложили конгрессмены.

Они предложили "инвестировать в глобальную систему безопасности с тем, чтобы союзники США по НАТО и другие партнеры были способны и готовы защищаться от военной агрессии" якобы со стороны Москвы. "Для этого потребуется комплексная стратегия военного сдерживания России, включая размещение ВС на более передовых позициях, углубление стратегических отношений и активизацию совместных военных учений с европейскими союзниками", - считают авторы письма, предупреждая одновременно о бесплодности вовлечения США в ядерную гонку вооружений с РФ.

С точки зрения конгрессменов, многополярный мир вовсе не запрещает Вашингтону "прагматично взаимодействовать с теми партнерами и союзниками, которые не разделяют все [американские] ценности". По мнению конгрессменов, в мировой политике компромиссы имеют ключевое значение. Они также подчеркнули, что Вашингтону следует ясно излагать свои принципы и открыто говорить, когда для достижения "главных задачи во имя национальной безопасности" принимается прагматичное решение пойти на компромисс."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Демократы в Конгрессе предложили принять концепцию многополярного мира для сдерживания РФ - Международная панорама - ТАСС

 :Biggrin: 

Шизики какие-то))  "Во имя, но вопреки"))

Скользкие гады))

----------


## Avia M

Неугомонные...

Россию призывают отменить решение о воссоединении с Крымом и "вывести оккупационные силы" с полуострова. Согласно тексту, ПА ОБСЕ "вновь заявляет о своем осуждении временной оккупации Автономной Республики Крым и города Севастополя Российской Федерацией и продолжающейся гибридной агрессии России против Украины в Донбассе".

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20170709/1498152282.html

P.S. Зуд на западах вероятно надолго...

----------


## OKA

> Неугомонные...
> 
> Россию призывают отменить решение о воссоединении с Крымом и "вывести оккупационные силы" с полуострова. Согласно тексту, ПА ОБСЕ "вновь заявляет о своем осуждении временной оккупации Автономной Республики Крым и города Севастополя Российской Федерацией и продолжающейся гибридной агрессии России против Украины в Донбассе".
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20170709/1498152282.html
> 
> P.S. Зуд на западах вероятно надолго...


Ну по ящику какой-то гражданин из РФ говорил , что "диалог необходим" и пр.))

Приятно быть еврочиновником от любой страны))

Со своими "гибридами" задолбали ужо)) Это они про Кончито-Калбасу ?  :Biggrin:  Там это выступало , и с  б.у. генсеком ООН обнималось))


"Руководитель Центра международного сотрудничества министерства обороны КНР полковник Чжоу Бо заявил, что Народно-освободительная армия Китая (НОАК) прекратила все контакты и сотрудничество с армией Северной Кореи.
       "У нас были многочисленные контакты и обмены, но в прошлом. Думаю, это отражает определенные изменения в наших отношениях (с КНДР - ИФ) по всем хорошо известным причинам", - сказал он в интервью сингапурскому телеканалу Channel News Asia.
       Он также заверил, что у Китая нет намерений применять военную силу против кого бы то ни было.
       "Когда Китай предупреждают о необходимости воздерживаться от применения силы, я нахожу это смехотворным, поскольку это совсем не то, чем мы занимаемся, и у нас нет намерений предпринимать такие шаги в будущем", - подчеркнул полковник.
       США последовательно настаивают на том, чтобы Пекин, как главный торгово-экономический партнер Пхеньяна, использовал дипломатические и экономические рычаги давления на северокорейское руководство с целью побудить его отказаться от ракетно-ядерных программ. Одновременно США вводят санкции против некоторых китайских компаний по обвинению в контактах с КНДР в нарушение наложенных на нее Советом безопасности ООН санкций."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=456211

Ким перегибает палку... Без Китая ему никак.

----------


## Avia M

США. Массовое вмешательство... 

"Вы согласны, что Украина не имела права вмешиваться в выборы?" — спросил Грэм. "Я согласен с вами", — сказал Рей.


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/radio_brief/20170712/1498386634.html

----------


## Mig

> Неугомонные...
> 
> Россию призывают отменить решение о воссоединении с Крымом и "вывести оккупационные силы" с полуострова. Согласно тексту, ПА ОБСЕ "вновь заявляет о своем осуждении временной оккупации Автономной Республики Крым и города Севастополя Российской Федерацией и продолжающейся гибридной агрессии России против Украины в Донбассе".
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20170709/1498152282.html
> 
> P.S. Зуд на западах вероятно надолго...



Из старого анекдота: "Маленький русский мальчик писал на заборе ПАСЕ буквы Х, Y и еще какую-то неизвестную букву.... "

----------


## OKA

" THAAD и БРПД




Tехасская батарея THAAD, передислоцировавшись на Аляску, благополучно (14-й раз из 14) поразила мишень. 

https://www.mda.mil/news/17news0007.html

В этот раз мишень впервые изображала баллистическую ракету промежуточной дальности и — внимание — была запущена С САМОЛЕТА..."

THAAD и БРПД: de_la_mitrio

А горбатый , в перестройку, убрал из бухты Провидения ракетную часть... Теперь самое время воткнуть туда "Искандеров" бригаду))

http://urban3p.ru/object4085/

https://www.yaplakal.com/forum2/st/50/topic627023.html

А вдруг импичнут Трампа, и закончится непонятная "мир-дружба-жувачка" с "партнёрами"  :Biggrin: 

Вот Япония "затаадится" на Хоккайдо, на халяву))






> Из старого анекдота: "Маленький русский мальчик писал на заборе ПАСЕ буквы Х, Y и еще какую-то неизвестную букву.... "


"Министр иностранных дел России Сергей Лавров спас австрийское председательство в ОБСЕ от провала и предотвратил раскол самой организации. Так австрийское информационное агентство APA прокомментировало итоги неформальной встречи глав МИД стран ОБСЕ в Мауэрбахе, в которой принял участие глава российского внешнеполитического ведомства.

"Беспрецедентный кризис с комплектованием штата, серийные отмены визитов политических тяжеловесов. Министр иностранных дел Австрии Себастьян Курц с трудом мог скрыть свое напряжение перед началом неформальной министерской встречи ОБСЕ в Мауэрбахе. А вдруг заседание закончится катастрофой? В итоге на выручку австрийскому председателю в ОБСЕ пришел единственная звезда встречи - россиянин Сергей Лавров", - отмечает агентство.

Оно добавляет, что "перед заседанием только ленивый не критиковал Курца, что под его эгидой ОБСЕ впервые в своей истории лишилась высокопоставленных руководителей, среди которых оказался пост генерального секретаря".

APA подметило, что на неформальной встрече отсутствовал глава МИД ФРГ Зигмар Габриэль.

http://tass.ru/politika/4405311

"Ходили слухи, что австрийский канцлер Кристиан Керн отговорил своего германского коллегу по социал-демократическому движению Зигмара Габриэля от поездки в Мауэрбах <...>. Отношения между германским социал-демократическим министром иностранных дел и Курцем натянуты, об этом свидетельствуют словесные атаки на публике во время встреч глав МИД ЕС, - пишет центральное австрийское агентство. - Помимо этого в прошлом году на заседании в Потсдаме экс-глава МИД Германии Штайнмайер собрал 40 министров, а к Курцу приехали только 29. При этом от крупных стран ЕС был только итальянский министр, который готовится к председательству в 2018 году".

"Итогом встречи стало согласование позиций по замещению четырех должностей в ОБСЕ. Курц особо поблагодарил за это российского министра иностранных дел Сергея Лаврова. А дипломаты ОБСЕ отмечали, что Лавров внес существенный вклад в прорывное решение <...>. И если единство сохранится [до утверждения кандидатов], то это будет в действительности гигантским успехом австрийского председательства в ОБСЕ", - заключает APA.
Австрийские предложения

Как заявил по итогам встречи глава Себастьян Курц, Австрия предложила назначить на пост генерального секретаря бывшего постпреда Швейцарии при ОБСЕ Томаса Гремингера, а также договорилась о назначении новых кандидатур в три важнейших института организации. При этом окончательное решение и утверждение кандидатур должно быть принято в ближайшие дни, надеется министр.

По словам Курца, во главе Управления Верховного комиссара ОБСЕ по делам национальных меньшинств должен встать бывший генеральный секретарь ОБСЕ Ламберто Занньер, Бюро представителя ОБСЕ по свободе СМИ - бывший французский госсекретарь по европейским делам и внешней торговле Арлем Дезир, Бюро по демократическим институтам и правам человека ОБСЕ - экс-министр иностранных дел Исландии Ингибьёрг Сольрун Гисладоттир.

За полгода австрийского председательства ОБСЕ впервые одновременно столкнулась с трудным вопросом назначения руководителей своих важнейших институтов и генерального секретаря. Сам процесс назначения генсека зависит от 57 государств-участников, которые должны прийти к консенсусному решению.

В Мауэрбахе завершилась во вторник неформальная встреча порядка 30 глав МИД стран ОБСЕ. Главными темами заседания стали пути решения военных конфликтов в регионе ответственности ОБСЕ, борьба с терроризмом и меры для преодоления миграционного кризиса. Россию на встрече представлял министр иностранных дел Сергей Лавров."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/4406922

" Мрак. Жуть. Блеск! Хамите. Xo-xol"   :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

"Чей туфля?"... :Confused: 

Две новые газовые турбины, похожие на те, что производит германская фирма Siemens, были поставлены в Крым.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Reuters: в Крым поставлены две новые турбины, «похожие на производимые Siemens» - Экономика и бизнес - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

"Караул! Позовите Трампа!"...

В ответ на одобрение сенатом США нового законопроекта об антироссийских санкциях Москва приняла меры в отношении американских дипломатов. С 1 августа посольство США лишится доступа к даче в Серебряном Бору и складским помещениям на Дорожной улице в Москве. Кроме того, к 1 сентября Вашингтону придётся сократить численность сотрудников в посольстве и генконсульствах почти на 600 человек. Посол США в России Джон Теффт уже выразил «своё глубокое разочарование и протест» в связи с принятыми российскими властями мерами.

https://russian.rt.com/world/article...a-ssha-sankcii

"Караул! Беспредел"...

МОСКВА, 28 июл — РИА Новости. Польский Институт национальной памяти (IPN) заявил, что опубликованные Министерством обороны России документы об освобождении Красной Армией территории Польши фальсифицируют историю.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20170728/1499336040.html

----------


## Avia M

Мюллер рассылает повестки... Трамп "нервно курит в сторонке"... Русские идут! :Smile: 

Спецпрокурор США по "российскому делу" Роберт Мюллер созвал большое жюри.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20170804/1499739671.html

----------


## Avia M

В "НАТЕ" недовольны...

БРЮССЕЛЬ, 8 авг — РИА Новости. НАТО считает, что посещение российским президентом Владимиром Путиным Абхазии вредит усилиям по урегулированию ситуации, и сожалеет, что визит состоялся без предварительного согласия Грузии. Об этом заявил исполняющий обязанности официального представителя альянса Дилан Уайт.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20170808/1500024053.html

----------


## OKA

"И вновь продолжается..." 

К посту Умозаключения о современной политике...

"Пхеньян, 15 августа. /ЦТАК/-- Уважаемый высший руководитель товарищ Ким Чен Ын 14-го августа совершил инспекцию командования стратегических войск КНА.

Уважаемый высший руководитель тепло ответил на приветствие горячо ликующих офицеров и солдат маханием рукой и сфотографировался с ними.

Он осмотрел исторические памятники и материалы, экспонированные на кабинете по изучению кимирсенизма-кимчениризма.

Осматривая дорогие исторические памятники и материалы, в глубоком раздумье вспоминал о священных заслугах руководства Пэктусанских полководцев, проникнутых в истории стратегических войск КНА, которые обладают беспрецедентной силой и прославляются мощным ударным видом вооруженных сил, символизирующим достоинство и государственную силу Кореи.

Затем уважаемый высший руководитель в командном пункте командования принял доклад генерала армии Ким Рак Кёма о плане удара окружения по острову Гуам, подготовляющего стратегическими войсками.

Он в долгое время подробно рассматривал план удара окружения по острову Гуам и провел доскональное совещание с командными составами.

Он оценил, что в стратегических войсках КНА весьма тщательно составили план удара окружения по острову Гуам в соответствии с замыслом и намерением партии, и проверил состояние готовности запуска.

Уважаемый высший руководитель принял доклад командира стратегических войск, что закончил подготовку удара окружения по острову Гуам и ждет приказа ЦК партии. И отметил, что очень высок энтузиазм артиллеристов части «Хвасон», сегодня в крупном соединении, лично увидев боевую готовность и приподнятый боевым настроением облик артиллеристов, заново собрался с духом, и очень доволен.

Подчеркнул, что бесчинство военной конфронтации американских империалистов – надеть петлю на себя и будет еще наблюдать поведение глупых американцев, проводящие мучительные времена трагической гибели.

Он отметил, что дает совет США, проявляющим горячность и загоняющим обстановку Корейского полуострова до крайнего предела взрыв. Лучше подсчитать прибыль и убыток светлой головой, что разве какой стороне невыгодна нынешняя ситуация.

Чтобы облегчить обстановку Корейского полуострова и предотвратить опасное военное столкновение, прежде всего США, которые притащили многочисленные ядерные стратегические средства в наших окрестностях и спровоцировали, должны сделать правильный выбор и действием показать, – подчеркнул он – США следует немедленно прекратить провокацию и одностороннее настояние в отношении нас и оставить нас в покое.

Он отметил, что если американцы, проверяя нашу выдержку, продолжат прибегать к весьма опасному бесчинству в окрестностях Корейского полуострова, то примет серьезное решение, как уже опубликовано. И если не хотят запятнать свою честь, то США должны разумно мыслить и точно решить.

А если проводиться планированный стрельба демонстрации мощи из-за превышения безрассудства США, то придет самый удовлетворительный исторический момент, когда наши артиллеристы части «Хвасон» хватают американцев за горло, – сказал он – артиллеристы должны всегда быть готовым к запуску, чтобы в любое время ринуться в настоящий бой, когда наша партия решит.

Уважаемый высший руководитель осмотрел военные курсы и спортивный зал. И подчеркнул, что последовательно установить чучхе в образовании и непрерывно повышать качественный уровень военных курсов, и тем самым более надежно подготовлять всех артиллеристов части «Хвасон» мастерами в мозговой борьбе, полностью владеющими современной военно-научной техникой, измененными методами ведения войны врагов и методами ведения боя нашего образца на те способы.

В соответствии с модернизацией баллистических ракет нужно обязательно установить режим переобучения командных составов и технических персоналов стратегических войск – отметил он.

Уважаемый высший руководитель, осматривая сооружения материального снабжения, в том числе столовую подразделения, душой отца тепло позаботился о жизни воинов.

Он в этот день в доме воинов посмотрел представление художественной агитбригады крупного соединения.

Высший руководитель выразил удовлетворение на то, что члены художественной агитбригады провели прекрасное представление с произведениями, подлинно отражающими задачи операции и особенность стратегических войск и стремление и эмоцию артиллеристов части «Хвасон», и дал ценные указания, которым должны руководствоваться в действительности представлений.

Он отметил, что положение и задачи стратегических войск в осуществлении стратегических замыслов нашей партии очень важные, в стратегических войсках должны твердо установить единую систему руководства и единую систему командования и управления верховного главнокомандующего ядерными вооруженными силами и более усовершенствовать чучхейские методы ведения войны по удару ракет.

Уважаемый высший руководитель дал доверительные указания, что благодаря стратегическим войскам КНА – надежный драгоценный меч, гарантирующий будущее Родины и нации, спокойно на душе. И выразил надежду и уверенность, что все офицеры и воины стратегических войск, глубоко сохранив в сердцах сознание миссии перед партией, Родиной и народом, будут добиваться нового переворота в совершенствовании боеготовности.

Офицеры и воины стратегических войск проявили решимость добиться окончательной победы в противоборстве с США путем превращения в пепел сокрушительным сверхмощным ударом зоны военных действии Южной Кореи, Японии и Тихого океана и объекты удара материковой части США, если товарищ Ким Чен Ын подаст приказ.

Его сопровождали начальник главного политуправления КНА вице-маршал КНА Хван Бён Со и заместитель заведующего отделом ЦК ТПК Ким Чен Сик."

Свежие нoвoсти - Склерозник





> В "НАТЕ" недовольны...
> 
> БРЮССЕЛЬ, 8 авг — РИА Новости. НАТО считает, что посещение российским президентом Владимиром Путиным Абхазии вредит усилиям по урегулированию ситуации, и сожалеет, что визит состоялся без предварительного согласия Грузии. Об этом заявил исполняющий обязанности официального представителя альянса Дилан Уайт.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20170808/1500024053.html




Про Аҧсны есть спецветка))  

Абхазский ответ НАТО

----------


## Avia M

С ноября 2016 года до весны 2017 года более десяти сотрудников дипмиссии в Гаване и членов их семей обратились в больницы с жалобами на потерю слуха, тошноту и головные боли. Врачи диагностировали у пациентов легкую черепно-мозговую травму и вероятное повреждение центральной нервной системы. После этого двое дипломатов, которые лишились слуха, были вынуждены вернуться в США.                                                                               Следствие пришло к выводу, что причиной ухудшения здоровья и самочувствия пострадавших, стали ночные атаки на их дома с применением неизвестного оружия. Устройство издавало звук, похожий на жужжание насекомых или на скрежет металлического предмета по полу. 

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20170825/1501056327.html

Вот последствия игнорирования средства от комаров... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> С ноября 2016 года до весны 2017 года более десяти сотрудников дипмиссии в Гаване и членов их семей обратились в больницы с жалобами на потерю слуха, тошноту и головные боли. Врачи диагностировали у пациентов легкую черепно-мозговую травму и вероятное повреждение центральной нервной системы. После этого двое дипломатов, которые лишились слуха, были вынуждены вернуться в США.                                                                               Следствие пришло к выводу, что причиной ухудшения здоровья и самочувствия пострадавших, стали ночные атаки на их дома с применением неизвестного оружия. Устройство издавало звук, похожий на жужжание насекомых или на скрежет металлического предмета по полу. 
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20170825/1501056327.html
> 
> Вот последствия игнорирования средства от комаров...



Дык это ж скриммерсы- прототипы.  Пока без циркулярок, они не страшные))

Давно было не слыхать про них  :Biggrin:   Добрались, таки))



https://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/krikuny-1995-28214/

----------


## OKA

" КНДР утром в субботу осуществила запуск ракет, по предположительным данным, малой дальности, передает агентство Рёнхап со ссылкой на южнокорейский объединенный комитет начальников штабов. Это первые пуски после обмена угрозами с США.

https://ria.ru/world/20170822/1500818843.html?inj=1

Как сообщили в ведомстве, ракеты были запущены из провинции Канвондо в Японское море. Южнокорейские военные также заявили, что ракеты пролетели около 250 километров.

На прошлой неделе лидеры смягчили тональность своих заявлений. Ким Чен Ын заявил, что готов еще какое-то время посмотреть на поведение США, Трамп одобрил эти слова. Однако в понедельник США и Южная Корея начали совместные десятидневные учения "Ulchi — Freedom Guardian", которые в КНДР воспринимают как репетицию вооруженного конфликта."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20170826/1501130849.html

Задолбали, и те, и другие))

Оксюморон прям  :Biggrin:  :

Вниманию журналистов!!! - Склерозник

----------


## Avia M

Читай - никогда...

БЕРЛИН, 29 авг – РИА Новости. Санкции в отношении России будут отменены, когда для них не будет повода, заявила во вторник канцлер ФРГ Ангела Меркель.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20170829/1501296048.html

----------


## Avia M

> Задолбали, и те, и другие))


Дык проще пройти мимо и не "париться". Лучше порадоваться за Батурину Елену... :Smile: 
http://realty.interfax.ru/ru/news/articles/85297

Кст., вот ещё "долбанули". 
КНДР произвела пуск ракеты в сторону Японии - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"В Мемфисе запретил показ "Унесенных ветром"



    Если что, это не фейк https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/27/m...g.html?mcubz=1
    Кинотеатр еще до событий в Шарлотсвилле получал жалобы на фильм за то, что он неправильно показывал чернокожее население Конфедерации, а после Шарлотсвилля, так его и вовсе завалили жалобами.
    Дирекция заявила, что миссия кинотеатра - развлекать общество, а раз так, то она не может не учитывать мнение населения. Так что пришла хана Рету Батлеру.
    В целом, весьма характерный пример цензуры и самоцензуры. "

В Мемфисе запретил показ "Унесенных ветром" - Colonel Cassad

"Дикамунизация" и "Ленинопад" по- американски))

----------


## Avia M

> "Дикамунизация" и "Ленинопад" по- американски))


Оно понятно. История ж по спирали, очередь "американов" подошла...

----------


## Avia M

Ну тупые! :Smile:  https://youtu.be/L-UqwMntWZI

ВАШИНГТОН, 31 августа. /ТАСС/. США потребовали от России закрыть три дипломатических объекта на американской территории ко 2 сентября.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
США требуют от России закрыть три дипломатических объекта на американской территории - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Ещё тупее...

МОСКВА, 31 авг — РИА Новости. К Петру Порошенко обратились с инициативой прорыть канал между Азовским и Черным морями, отрезав таким образом территорию Крымского полуострова от материка. Соответствующая петиция размещена на официальном сайте главы государства.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20170831/1501506576.html

----------


## OKA

[QUOTE=Avia M;153496]Ну тупые! :Smile:  https://youtu.be/L-UqwMntWZI

ВАШИНГТОН, 31 августа. /ТАСС/. США потребовали от России закрыть три дипломатических объекта на американской территории ко 2 сентября.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
США требуют от России закрыть три дипломатических объекта на американской территории - Международная панорама - ТАСС


"США потребовали от России закрыть к субботе три дипломатических объекта на американской территории. Этот демарш Вашингтон предпринял в отношении Москвы под предлогом восстановления паритета в дипломатическом присутствии в день прибытия на место работы нового посла России в США Анатолия Антонова.

Госдепартамент объявил в четверг о принятых американской стороной решениях буквально за час до посадки в международном аэропорту имени Даллеса лайнера "Аэрофлота", на борту которого в Вашингтон прибыл Антонов.

От Нью-Йорка до Сан-Франциско

Как сообщила затем на специальном брифинге для журналистов высокопоставленный представитель администрации США, Вашингтон предписал Москве закрыть генеральное консульство в Сан-Франциско и торговые представительства в Вашингтоне и Нью-Йорке.

США потребовали от России закрыть три дипломатических объекта на американской территории

"Что мы потребовали закрыть в Сан-Франциско, так это генеральное консульство и официальную резиденцию, вот что они [россияне] будут закрывать. [Закрываемый] комплекс в Вашингтоне в настоящее время является местом расположения торговой миссии, в Нью-Йорке - тоже", - сказала представитель исполнительной ветви власти США. Она утверждала, что россияне были теми, "кто начал дискуссию о паритете" в дипломатическом присутствии.

Вместе с тем ведущая брифинга указала, что США не настаивают, чтобы Россия отправила персонал, занятый в этих трех учреждениях, на родину. По словам представителя администрации, эти российские специалисты могут продолжать работать в США.

"На данный момент мы не высылаем каких бы то ни было россиян. Мы уведомили россиян о том, что они могут быть переназначены в другие дипломатические или консульские миссии в США, если этого захотят", - добавила ведущая брифинга.

Дальнейшая судьба загрансобственности

В соответствии с информацией, которую изложила ведущая брифинга, те подлежащие закрытию объекты, которые являлись собственностью России, таковой и останутся. Однако Россия, по словам представителя администрации, теряет право заниматься на этих объектах дипломатической или консульской работой.

"В плане того, что произойдет со зданиями. Те здания, которые принадлежат россиянам, продолжат находиться в их собственности, и им [россиянам] самим нужно будет решать, желают ли они их продать или избавиться от них каким-то иным образом", - сказала ведущая брифинга.

Тем не менее, по ее словам, россияне "просто [более] не будут иметь разрешения вести [в этих зданиях] дипломатическую или консульскую деятельность". "И они [эти здания] не будут признаваться таковыми [имеющими статус дипломатической миссии]", - считает представитель администрации.

"Насколько я знаю, как минимум один объект арендуется, - добавила чиновник. - Поэтому я предполагаю, что они [россияне] попросту завершат аренду данного объекта". По ее словам, три упомянутых объекта более "не признаются в качестве дипломатических комплексов". "Единственной разрешенной [на них] деятельностью будет охрана [этой] собственности и ее обслуживание", - сообщила представитель администрации США.

Возможен пересмотр

Отвечая на вопросы корреспондента ТАСС, она сигнализировала о том, что решения о закрытии трех дипломатических объектов России в США не обязательно являются необратимыми. "Я ничего не говорила насчет того, насколько долгосрочным это является. Мы, безусловно, продолжаем желать улучшить отношения между нашими двумя странами. Между нашими странами имеются области противоречий и обеспокоенностей, на которые российская сторона не ответила", - заявила ведущая брифинга.

"Я действительно не могу сказать, что нынешнее [решение] является непреходящим. Разумеется, если российская сторона попытается ответить на нашу обеспокоенность, то мы всегда были бы готовы слушать [ее аргументы] и сохранять открытость [к ним], потому что наша фундаментальная цель - найти способ улучшить отношения между нашими странами", - подчеркнула представитель американской администрации.

Она также отметила, что США сократили численность своего дипломатического и технического персонала в России до 455 человек, следуя июльским предложениям Москвы. "Я подтверждаю, что мы выполнили это требование", - отметила представитель американской администрации. При этом она отказалась уточнять, действительно ли США сократили свое дипломатическое присутствие на российской территории на 755 человек.

Что дальше?

По свидетельству ведущей брифинга, решения Вашингтона обсуждались в четверг в ходе телефонного разговора министра иностранных дел России Сергея Лаврова и госсекретаря США Рекса Тиллерсона.

"Тиллерсон позвонил Лаврову, чтобы проинформировать его о выполненном нами требовании сократить размер [своего дипломатического присутствия в России] к установленному [Москвой] крайнему сроку. Он также проинформировал его о наших планах закрыть означенные объекты. Состоялась и встреча между и. о. помощника госсекретаря США по делам Европы и Евразии Джоном Хефферном и советником-посланником российского посольства Дмитрием Жирновым, на которой были изложены наши решения", - сказала представитель администрации.

Как она отметила, Лавров и Тиллерсон "выразили желание найти путь к улучшению отношений" России и США. "И они условились встретиться в сентябре. Думаю, они, вероятно, встретятся на полях сессии Генеральной Ассамблеи ООН в Нью-Йорке. Разговор с министром иностранных дел Лавровым был чрезвычайно профессиональным, и российский министр иностранных дел согласился с тем мнением, что важно найти способ улучшить наши отношения", - заявила представитель администрации.

Стремление администрации США преодолеть затянувшийся на годы период напряженности в российско-американских отношениях отметила в четверг на регулярном брифинге для журналистов и пресс-секретарь Белого дома Сара Сандерс. "Мы хотим двигаться по направлению к лучшим отношениям. Мы ищем возможности сделать это", - заявила представитель Белого дома.

Кроме того, она отметила, что решение о закрытии трех российских дипмиссий было утверждено президентом США Дональдом Трампом. "Это решение было принято президентом, да", - сказала Сандерс.

Без привязки к прибытию посла

В свою очередь представитель Госдепартамента заверил корреспондента ТАСС, что новый демарш американской стороны не был увязан по времени с прибытием в Вашингтон Антонова. "Время предпринятых сегодня [в четверг] действий не было увязано с прибытием посла", - сказал официальный представитель внешнеполитического ведомства.

"Мы публично в течение какого-то времени заявляли о том, что ответим на действия, предпринятые Россией в июле, к 1 сентября. Когда Антонову следует прибыть в Вашингтон, решало правительство России", - указал этот американский дипломат.

Со своей стороны высокопоставленный сотрудник Совета национальной безопасности (СНБ) Белого дома заявил корреспонденту ТАСС, что американская администрация с нетерпением готовится приветствовать Антонова на предстоящей церемонии вручения верительных грамот Трампу.

"Мы, как правило, не комментируем прибытие [в Вашингтон каких-то] конкретных послов [других стран]. Однако мы с нетерпением готовимся приветствовать его [Антонова] в Белом доме на следующей церемонии вручения верительных грамот", - добавил представитель СНБ."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Вашингтон предписал Москве закрыть три дипмиссии России в США в день прибытия нового посла - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Улучшили отношения  :Biggrin:  

Амеры позволить себе могут многое)) 

Может и к лучшему... А то всякое бывало :

Расплата : В феврале прошлого года в США скончался герой самого громкого шпионского скандала ХХ века Аркадий Шевченко – Чрезвычайный и Полномочный Посол СССР, заместитель Генерального секретаря ООН и он же агент ЦРУ Динамит.О его предательстве и бегс

----------


## Avia M

> Амеры позволить себе могут многое))


МОСКВА, 1 сентября. /ТАСС/. Москва отреагирует на ноту США о закрытии генконсульства в Сан-Франциско и дипобъектов в Вашингтоне и Нью-Йорке после того, как проанализирует ситуацию. Об этом заявил в пятницу министр иностранных дел России Сергей Лавров, выступая перед студентами и преподавателями МГИМО.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Россия отреагирует на ноту США по закрытию дипобъектов РФ - Политика - ТАСС

Позволяй, не позволяй, всё равно получишь...

----------


## OKA

> http://tass.ru/politika/4523809
> 
> ...Позволяй, не позволяй, всё равно получишь...


В прошлый раз полгода "анализировали" , после шампанского под "Трампнаш"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> В прошлый раз полгода "анализировали" , после шампанского под "Трампнаш"


Скорее "анализировали", "Хи ненаша"(Клинтон в смысле)... :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

> Скорее "анализировали", "Хи ненаша"(Клинтон в смысле)...


Да х.з., "время покажет" ))

Допы :

" Спецслужбы США планируют провести обыск в здании генконсульства России в Сан-Франциско, которое закрыли по решению американских властей. Об этом заявили официальный представитель российского МИД Мария Захарова, передали в пресс-службе ведомства.

«Американские спецслужбы вознамерились 2 сентября провести обыск в Генеральном консульстве в Сан-Франциско, в том числе в квартирах сотрудников, проживающих в его здании и имеющих иммунитет, для чего предписали, чтобы они и их семьи, включая малолетних и даже грудных детей, на 10-12 часов покинули занимаемые помещения», — сказала Захарова. По ее словам, эти требования «создают прямую угрозу для безопасности граждан России».

Представитель МИД РФ отметила, что «речь идет о вторжении в консульское учреждение и жилища дипломатических работников». «Причем их самих выставляют вон, чтобы не мешали агентам ФБР», — добавила она.

Ранее США потребовали от Москвы ко 2 сентября закрыть свое консульство в Сан-Франциско и два консульских объекта в Вашингтоне и Нью-Йорке."

http://www.rosbalt.ru/russia/2017/09/01/1643136.html


Выразят "серъёзную озабоченность" , однако )) 


" Пожарные Сан-Франциско прибыли к закрывающему генеральному консульству РФ из-за сообщений о густом черном дыме, поднимающемся из трубы.



На территорию дипмиссии, однако, пожарная команда допущена не было, передает The Associated Press.

По словам репортера, выходящие из здания лиди говорили огнеборцам, что все в порядке, а дым идет из-за того, что дипломаты нечто «сжигают в камине».

Сотрудники консульства в спешке собирают вещи, поскольку к субботе им предписано его освободить. МИД России в свою очередь заявил, что власти США планируют провести в дипмиссии обыск. Однако Госдеп никак не прокомментировал эти слова.

Как сообщалось, представитель Госдепартамента Хизер Науэрт объявила об ответных мерах на сокращение Москвой дипперсонала США. Речь идет о закрытии генконсульства в Сан-Франциско в Калифорнии и еще двух дипломатических объектов. В частности, в пятницу начало съезд из офиса российское торговое представительство в Нью-Йорке"

https://twitter.com/dw_russian/statu...2F1643144.html

http://www.rosbalt.ru/world/2017/09/01/1643144.html


Это древняя культурная традиция)) 


Дым над зданием генконсульства России в Сан-Франциско (Фото: Eric Risberg / AP)

Подробнее на РБК:

http://www.rbc.ru/politics/02/09/201...?from=newsfeed

----------


## OKA

"Совместные учения России и Белоруссии могут закончиться попыткой прорыва бойцов в сторону Калининградской области и захватом территории Польши и Литвы, заявил спикер украинского Генштаба полковник Владислав Волошин в эфире Эспрессо.TV.

"Там есть Сувалкский коридор, который Беларусь и российскую Калининградскую область разъединяет. Это довольно небольшое расстояние, это Польша и Литва. И провести в этом коридоре такую операцию с "ихтамнетами" достаточно просто. Как показали события в Крыму и Донбассе", — пояснил Волошин.

По его словам, часть российского вооруженного контингента может остаться в Белоруссии.

"Россия заявила, что она ввела в Беларусь три тысячи военных. При этом сколько она на самом деле ввела, никто не знает, она может три тысячи вывести. Три ввела, три вывела… А сколько реально она там может оставить?" — добавил спикер украинского Генштаба.

Стратегические учения "Запад-2017" пройдут 14-20 сентября на полигонах в Белоруссии и России. Планируется, что в них примут участие около 12,7 тысячи военнослужащих, в том числе на территории Белоруссии — около 10,2 тысячи военных. В маневрах будет задействовано 370 единиц бронетехники, до 150 единиц артиллерии и реактивных систем залпового огня, более сорока самолетов и вертолетов.

Ранее в Белоруссии назвали "смешными" предположения о возможности агрессии во время совместных белорусско-российских военных учений. В Москве и Минске неоднократно заявляли, что учения будут открыты для иностранных наблюдателей. На мероприятия приглашены представители семи стран: Украины, Польши, Литвы, Латвии, Эстонии, Швеции, Норвегии."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20170901/1501551203.html


"О, не-ет!" (Ил-2) ))  Не про то, копатели Черного моря думают, не про то...  :Biggrin: 

Только бросок десанта через Ла-Манш и Па-де-Кале, послужит рижским бальзамом для имперских ран)))

----------


## OKA

> МОСКВА, 1 сентября. /ТАСС/. Москва отреагирует на ноту США о закрытии генконсульства в Сан-Франциско и дипобъектов в Вашингтоне и Нью-Йорке после того, как проанализирует ситуацию. Об этом заявил в пятницу министр иностранных дел России Сергей Лавров, выступая перед студентами и преподавателями МГИМО.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Россия отреагирует на ноту США по закрытию дипобъектов РФ - Политика - ТАСС
> 
> Позволяй, не позволяй, всё равно получишь...


"РФ оставляет за собой право на дальнейшее сокращение числа дипломатов США в России, но пока не будет это делать. Об этом заявил президент России Владимир Путин на пресс-конференции по итогам своего визита в Китай.

Путин напомнил, что Москва и Вашингтон договорились уравнять число дипломатических работников в России и США. В России работало порядка 1300 американских дипломатов, российских в США - 455. При этом, по словам Путина, в число 455 работников Россия включила и 155 человек, работающих при ООН, "строго говоря, они не являются дипломатами, аккредитованными при госдепартаменте США, а являются сотрудниками международной организации".

"Так что, строго говоря, если уж говорить о полном паритете, то это не 455 дипломатов США в Москве, а минус 155. Так что, мы оставляем за собой право принять решение и по этому количеству американских дипломатов, но мы пока не будем этого делать, посмотрим, как будет ситуация развиваться дальше", - сказал президент.

В целом, по словам Путина, то, что американцы сократили число российских дипломатических сооружений, это их право, "другое дело, что делалось это явно в хамской манере, и это не украшает американских партнеров".

"Но трудно вести диалог с людьми, которые путают Австрию с Австралией. С этим ничего уже не поделаешь, таков уровень, видимо, политической культуры определенной части американского истеблишмента. Американская нация - это великий народ, если они переносят такое количество людей с низким уровнем политической культуры", - добавил Путин.

Президент пообещал дать поручение МИД обратится в американский суд из-за изъятия российской дипсобственности в США. 

"Что касается зданий и сооружений (российской дипмиссии в США - прим. ТАСС), это действительно беспрецедентная вещь. Американская сторона лишила РФ права пользоваться нашим имуществом. Это явное нарушение имущественных прав российской стороны. Поэтому для начала я дам поручение МИД РФ обратиться в суд - посмотрим, как работает хваленная американская судебная система", - сказал Путин."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Путин: РФ оставляет за собой право на дальнейшее сокращение числа дипломатов США - Политика - ТАСС

"Hаш ответ Kерзону" ))



http://worldofwarplanes.ru/warplanes...lya-ultimatum/



Самолет "Максим Горький", "Наш ответ Чемберлену"

----------


## Avia M

> посмотрим, как работает хваленная американская судебная система", - сказал Путин."


Вот интересно становится - кем она хвалёная? Кого не спрошу, все "морщатся"... :Smile:

----------


## Бурундук

> "Hаш ответ Kерзону" ))


Ответ Керзону был простой - требования ультиматума СССР выполнил, согласие было дано уже через две недели. Подробности здесь.

----------


## Avia M

> Ответ Керзону был простой - требования ультиматума СССР выполнил, согласие было дано уже через две недели. Подробности здесь.


То ж свободная энциклопедия. Возможны варианты...
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92...BD%D0%B8%D0%B5

А здесь похоже без вариантов...

БЕРЛИН, 5 сентября. /ТАСС/. Размещение миротворцев ООН на линии соприкосновения сторон в Донбассе может способствовать отмене санкций против РФ. Об этом заявил во вторник в эфире телеканала N-TV глава МИД ФРГ Зигмар Габриэль.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/4533990

----------


## OKA

> Ответ Керзону был простой - требования ультиматума СССР выполнил, согласие было дано уже через две недели. Подробности здесь.


Это не совсем точно, судя даже по приведённой ссылке на википедию))

Не забываем контекст , на фоне которого англы подняли хай :

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0...E%D1%80_(1922)


"..Поводом для созыва Конференции было изыскание мер «к экономическому восстановлению Центральной и Восточной Европы».

Фактически основным вопросом было стремление европейских стран к аккомодации с коммунистическим режимом в Москве.

Специальный комитет экспертов, работавший в Лондоне с 20 по 28 марта 1922, под*готовил проект резолюции, в которой от Советской России требовалось при*знать все долги, финансовые обязательства всех прежних режимов России, принять на себя ответственность за все убытки от действий как совет*ского, так и предшествующих ему правительств или местных властей.

Российская делегация выразила готовность обсудить вопрос о форме компенсации бывшим иностранным собственникам в России при условии признания Советов де-юре и предоставления ей кредитов. О том, в какую сумму большевики оценили национализированный иностранный капитал можно судить по служебной записке Г. В. Чичерина от 2 марта 1922 года: «До начала революции в России числилось 327 предприятия с иностранным капиталом, с общим акционерным капиталом приблизительно в 1.300.000.000 рублей. Главная масса иностранного капитала 989.800.000 р. инвестирована в горной, горнозаводской и металлообрабатывающей промышленности, 152.300.000 р. вложено в электротехническую промышленность. Если исключить Польшу, Литву, Латвию и Эстонию, предприятий с иностранным капиталом на долю России придется 263 с основным капиталом около 1.168.000.000 рублей. Бельгийско-французских капиталов вложено 622 миллиона рублей, германских — 378 миллионов рублей, английских — 226 миллионов рублей. Как видите, ничего безбрежного нет»[1]..."

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93...86%D0%B8%D1%8F


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A...B8%D1%8D%D0%BB


Так что "компенсация" на фоне признания основными "мировыми игроками" Советской Республики- это нормально. Надо учитывать степень давления всякого рода внешних и внутренних (в т.ч. высокопоставленных) врагов .




> Вот интересно становится - кем она хвалёная? Кого не спрошу, все "морщатся"...


Это "фигура речи" )) 

Политика, пропаганда, Обама, избранная нация- вот это всё  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Это "фигура речи" )) 
> Политика, пропаганда, Обама, избранная нация- вот это всё


Получается и Обама "фигура"? Сомнительно, напоминает о себе записками Трампу... :Biggrin:

----------


## Бурундук

*ОКА*, между Рапалльской конференцией и ультиматумом Керзона прошло больше года. 
Ультиматум Керзона не касался вопроса военных или прочих долгов. Совсем не касался. 
Более того, за этот год изменилась и страна: СССР образован как раз в интервале между Рапалльской конференцией и ультиматумом Керзона - 30 декабря 1922 г.
Так что приведённый Вами текст о Рапалльском соглашении к ультиматуму Керзона - который СССР принял - отношения не имеет.

----------


## OKA

> *ОКА*, между Рапалльской конференцией и ультиматумом Керзона прошло больше года. 
> Ультиматум Керзона не касался вопроса военных или прочих долгов. Совсем не касался. 
> Более того, за этот год изменилась и страна: СССР образован как раз в интервале между Рапалльской конференцией и ультиматумом Керзона - 30 декабря 1922 г.
> Так что приведённый Вами текст о Рапалльском соглашении к ультиматуму Керзона - который СССР принял - отношения не имеет.


Имеет)) 

Ветка, кста, про современную политику, а Керзоны-Чемберлены и пр. деятели до сих пор на слуху))




> Получается и Обама "фигура"? Сомнительно, напоминает о себе записками Трампу...


Миллиардеры- бедолаги, Обама и Трамп  :Biggrin:  

Это фигура речи))

----------


## Avia M

Конфронтация...

57 военнослужащих армии Молдавии прибыли на украинско-американские учения Rapid Trident-2017 во Львовскую область Украины. Об этом в пятницу сообщил руководитель пресс-службы учений Антон Миронович.
Напомним, в среду правительство Молдавии утвердило решение об участии Нацгвардии в учениях НАТО на территории Украины. Сразу после этого президент Игорь Додон, как Верховный главнокомандующий вооруженными силами отменил этот указ. Однако военные ослушались его и отправились на Украину. Додон позже заявил, что неподчинение кабмина "похоже на узурпацию власти".

https://rg.ru/2017/09/08/eksperty-oc...h-voennyh.html

P.S. Мож Додону Реджепу позвонить?...

----------


## OKA

"Госсекретарь США Рекс Тиллерсон несколько раз предлагал министру иностранных дел России Сергею Лаврову, чтобы РФ продала закрытые американской стороной объекты российской дипломатической собственности в США, сообщает в четверг газета "Коммерсантъ".

Издание напоминает, что из трех арестованных 2 сентября зданий два — генконсульство в Сан-Франциско и торгпредство Вашингтоне — выкуплены Россией, а еще одно — офис торгпредства в Нью-Йорке — находится в аренде. Также РФ принадлежат две дипломатические дачи в Нью-Йорке и Мэриленде, доступ к которым был закрыт в декабре 2016 года, еще при президенте Бараке Обаме.

"Коммерсантъ" подсчитал, что по рыночным расценкам Россия могла бы выручить за продажу одного только здания генконсульства в Сан-Франциско $50 млн.

Тем не менее, сообщает газета, Москву предложение Госдепа не устроило, и Россия решила нанять "солидную американскую юридическую компанию" и подать иск к властям США по поводу закрытия дипломатической собственности.

Президент РФ Владимир Путин 5 сентября заявил в Сямэне, что Москва обратится в суд из-за нарушения имущественных прав РФ в США. "Это явное нарушение имущественных прав российской стороны, - сказал он журналистам, комментируя закрытие генконсульства РФ в Сан-Франциско и двух российских торгпредств. - Поэтому для начала дам поручение МИД обратиться в суд"."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/579054

Помаются в американских судах, по американским законам, продадут, поди))

----------


## OKA

"Российские железные дороги (РЖД) готовы оказать всестороннее содействие в организации поездки канцлера ФРГ Ангелы Меркель по Транссибирской магистрали (Транссиб) и сделают все возможное, чтобы у нее остались самые приятные впечатления, сообщили РИА Новости в российской компании.

"Российские железные дороги готовы оказать всестороннее содействие в организации поездки канцлера ФРГ Ангелы Меркель по Транссибирской магистрали, если такое намерение подтвердится", — сообщили в РЖД в понедельник.

Путешествие по Великому Сибирскому пути, продолжили в компании, дает уникальную возможность посетить заповедные природные и исторические места, увидеть народы нашей страны в их неповторимом многообразии, позволяет почувствовать особую атмосферу поездки по самому протяженному железнодорожному маршруту мира.

"Компания сделает все возможное, чтобы у госпожи Меркель остались самые приятные и яркие впечатления от этой "поездки мечты", — заключили в РЖД."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/society/20170918/1505027533.html

Лучше всего на маршруте Москва- Улан-Батор-Пекин))

С обязательным поклоном в столице Монголии)))

А карты новые нарисуют, специально для канцлериншы)))

----------


## Avia M

> "Российские железные дороги готовы оказать всестороннее содействие в организации поездки канцлера ФРГ Ангелы Меркель по Транссибирской магистрали, если такое намерение подтвердится", — сообщили в РЖД в понедельник.


По неподтверждённым данным, зарезервирован вагон красного цвета ("антипомидорный")... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Впервые: постоянная база США в Израиле

Американские военные регулярно прибывают в Израиль в рамках совместных учений, обмена опытом, захода кораблей ВМС США в Израильские порты и т.п. Однако до сих пор американское присутствие в Израиле было временным.

И вот 18.09.17, было опубликовано о создании первой в Израиле постоянной американской военной базы. База небольшая, персонал всего несколько десятков человек. Расположена она на территории базы ПВО Израиля «Машавей Саде» (к югу от Беер-Шевы), там где находится школа ПВО Израиля (БИСЛА). В виду малых размеров, многие услуги американская база будет получать от израильской базы.

Цель персонала базы – обслуживания РЛС AN/TPY-2, установленной в Израиле в 2008 г. До сих пор РЛС обслуживали американские гражданские специалисты, направляемые в Израиль на командировки. Однако несколько лет назад было решено, что для обслуживания РЛС необходим постоянный военный персонал, в связи с чем и была создана новая база.  Далее цитирую описание с сайта eadaily.com (в связи со сказанным выше получается, что информация о постоянном базировании американских военных до сих пор неверная, а число в 100 военнослужащих по-видимому завышено):

ПРО THAAD работает под управлением американского радара AN/TPY-2 дальнего обнаружения. Такой радар установлен в Израиле, в Негеве на горе «Керен» и в настоящее время является единственной активной иностранной военной установкой на территории Израиля. Его обслуживают 100 американских военнослужащих, так же единственные иностранные военные, дислоцированные в Израиле.

Этот радар обладает уникальными параметрами. Он обеспечивает загоризонтное обнаружение с чувствительностью, позволяющей обнаруживать объекты размером с грейпфрут на расстоянии 2 900 миль, при том, что Тегеран находится всего в 1000 миль к северо-востоку. Радар позволяет обнаружить ракету Шахаб-3 запущенную в сторону Израиля через несколько секунд полета, на шесть-семь минут раньше израильского радара EL/M-2080 «Green Pine», входящего в систему ХЕЦ. А эти шесть-семь минут крайне важны, они обеспечивают, если потребуется, дополнительное время для запуска второй противоракеты, и то, что обломки ракеты, ее боеголовка, упадут в иорданской пустыне, а не в густонаселенных районах Израиля."

Полностью :

https://oleggranovsky.livejournal.com/66353.html





> По неподтверждённым данным, зарезервирован вагон красного цвета ("антипомидорный")...


Да ну её на...)) Никто и не заметит проезд)) А вот карту , которую она с намёком подарила товарищу Си, долго будут помнить))

----------


## Avia M

> Да ну её на...


И эту тоже... (лечиться)




> Россия готовится к нападению на западные страны...


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Делегация России покинула зал ГА ООН перед выступлением президента Литвы - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Минск. 20 сентября. ИНТЕРФАКС-ЗАПАД - Президент Белоруссии Александр Лукашенко вместе с министром обороны России Сергеем Шойгу в среду, в финальный день учений "Запад-2017" посетят полигон "Борисовский", где понаблюдают за совместными действиями белорусских и российских военнослужащих, сообщили накануне в Минске.
       "Белорусско-российское совместное стратегическое учение "Запад-2017" завершается 20 сентября. Основное внимание в этот день будет уделено полигону "Борисовский". В соответствии с замыслом запланировано посещение этого полигона президентом Республики Беларусь - главнокомандующим Вооруженными силами А.Лукашенко и министром обороны Российской Федерации генералом армии Сергеем Шойгу", - сообщил журналистам глава управления информации - пресс-секретарь главного управления идеологической работы Минобороны Белоруссии Владимир Макаров.
       По его информации, на полигоне будут отработаны согласованные действия разнородных сил и средств вооруженных сил Белоруссии и Российской Федерации по отражению наступления условного противника, созданию условий и проведению контрнаступления с дальнейшей задачей разгрома его противника и восстановления утраченного положения.
       Самолеты Су-34 и Су-25, вертолеты Ми-24 и Ми-28Н отработают нанесение ударов по выдвигающимся силам условного противника. Самолеты Су-24МР проверят результаты ударов авиации, а вертолеты Ми-8 отработают высадку десанта, добавил В.Макаров.
       Кроме того, продолжил представитель Минобороны, в ходе розыгрыша тактических эпизодов будет продемонстрирована возможность новых образцов вооружения и военной техники, разработанных организациями оборонного сектора экономики Белоруссии: легкобронированного автомобиля "V1" (ОАО МЗКТ) с противотанковым ракетным комплексом, бронетранспортера "Кайман" с 7,62 мм четырехствольным авиационным пулеметом ГШГ (Глаголев, Шипунов, Грязев), радиоэлектронного ружья для борьбы с мультикоптерами (изделие "Гроза-Р" ОАО "КБ Радар"), а также модернизированные танки Т-72 БМ3.
       "За активной фазой учения будут наблюдать также представители международных организаций (ООН, ОБСЕ, НАТО, СНГ, ОДКБ, МККК), военно-дипломатического корпуса зарубежных стран, аккредитованные при посольствах своих стран в Республике Беларусь, и военные наблюдатели от Латвии, Литвы, Польши, Украины, Эстонии, Швеции и Норвегии", - сказал пресс-секретарь.
       Также, отметил он, 20 сентября на полигоне "Лепельский" воинскими частями и подразделениями будет проведен розыгрыш боевых действий по выдвижению, преследованию, блокированию и уничтожению остатков незаконных вооруженных формирований.
       "На полигоне "Осиповичский" планируется отработка вопросов разгрома вклинившегося в оборону противника и восстановления первоначального положения путем проведения контратаки", сообщил В.Макаров.
       Также на полигоне "Домановский" смешанным подразделением 115-го зенитного ракетного полка будут решаться задачи по противовоздушному прикрытию группировки войск. Белорусские и российские экипажи самолетов МиГ-29 отработают вопросы истребительного авиационного прикрытия ударной авиации, а также самолета дальнего радиолокационного дозора и наведения А-50, отмечают в Минске."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=462204






> И эту тоже... (лечиться)


Написали в ОООН ))







> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Делегация России покинула зал ГА ООН перед выступлением президента Литвы - Политика - ТАСС


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07_7QgBPB7w

"И не испортят нам обедни , злые происки врагов.."  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"Пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков сообщил журналистам, что в Кремле не воспринимают всерьез видеоролик Моргана Фримена, призывающего американцев защищаться от России, напавшей на США. По мнению Пескова, Фримен является "жертвой эмоциональной экзальтации".

"Многие творческие люди легко становятся жертвами эмоциональной перегрузки, не обладая реальной информацией о реальном положении вещей, - сказал представитель Кремля. - Они становятся жертвами такой эмоциональной экзальтации, продолжением такого маккартизма, я бы сказал. Со временем это проходит".

Песков особо подчеркнул, что в Кремле не видят особых угроз в появившемся видео. "К этому вряд ли можно относиться серьезно, потому что очевидно, что подобное явление не основывается на какой-то реальной информации, они носят эмоциональный характер", - заключил пресс-секретарь президента."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Песков назвал актера Моргана Фримена «жертвой эмоциональной экзальтации» - Политика - ТАСС


Странные они, эти капиталистические негры- Пауэлл, Кондолиза, Обама)) 

Вот и Фриман затесался без пробирки, в могучую русофобскую кучку)) А ведь в Америке негров линчевали... А СССР их защищал... Всё забыли, однако))

----------


## Avia M

> Фриман затесался без пробирки, в могучую русофобскую кучку))


Моргану простительно, чай восьмой десяток разменял и в роли всевышнего побывал... :Smile: 




> И вот однажды Брюс попадает в странное здание. Здесь он встречает столь же странного человека, который предстаёт перед Брюсом сначала в качестве уборщика, затем электрика и наконец оказывается самим Богом. Всё это время Бог наблюдал за Брюсом и слышал все его причитания, которые ему порядком надоели, и теперь предлагает ему выполнять свою работу, пока он будет в отпуске. Наделив Брюса божественной властью и всемогуществом, Бог намерен испытать его и посмотреть, сможет ли тот справиться с такой ответственностью.


https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91...89%D0%B8%D0%B9

----------


## OKA

> Моргану простительно, чай восьмой десяток разменял и в роли всевышнего побывал...
> 
> 
> 
> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91...89%D0%B8%D0%B9


Чревато последствиями, раз возомнил себя! ))

----------


## OKA

"Фотоотчет Марата Марголина https://vk.com/marat_1985, который провел неделю в столице Корейской Народной Демократической Республики.
Демонстрируя красоты современного Пхеньяна, автор попутно прошелся и по ряду мифов про Северную Корею."

 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3699057.html

Наверное этим барышням создают "благополучие" , американские политики...

----------


## OKA

Познавательно))

https://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051619712

Коллективному "горбатому"  можно начинать беспокоиться))

----------


## OKA

" Завершение уничтожения Россией всех своих запасов отравляющих веществ является важной вехой в достижении целей Конвенции о запрещении химоружия. Об этом заявил в среду генеральный директор Организации по запрещению химического оружия (ОЗХО) Ахмет Узюмджю.

"Я поздравляю Россию и выражаю благодарность всем вовлеченным экспертам за профессионализм и приверженность, - подчеркнул гендиректор в своем заявлении. - Я также выражаю признательность всем государствам-участникам, которые помогали России в реализации программы ликвидации химоружия, а также персоналу ОЗХО, который подтверждал уничтожение запасов".

Россия подписала Конвенцию о запрещении химоружия 13 января 1993 года и ратифицировала ее 5 ноября 1997 года. В соответствии с ней страна задекларировала наличие почти 40 тыс. тонн химоружия и обязалась его полностью уничтожить.

Практические работы по ликвидации начались в декабре 2002 года, когда в поселке Горном (Саратовская область) был введен в эксплуатацию первый завод по уничтожению боеприпасов с отравляющими веществами. После этого в России было открыто еще шесть объектов по ликвидации химоружия - в городах Камбарка (Удмуртия, в 2005 году), Щучье (Курганская область, в 2009 году) и Почеп (Брянская область, в 2010 году); поселках Мирный (Кировская область, в 2006 году), Леонидовка (Пензенская область, в 2008 году), Кизнер (Удмуртия, в 2013 году).

Заводы в Горном и Камбарке завершили уничтожение в 2005 и 2009 годах соответственно, еще четыре объекта были закрыты в 2015 году.

В среду с уничтожением последнего боеприпаса объект в Кизнере завершил свою работу, а инспекторы ОЗХО официально подтвердили полное уничтожение Россией всех своих запасов отравляющих веществ.

Сроки уничтожения химоружия в России сдвигались несколько раз. Изначально предполагалось, что ликвидация будет завершена в 2012 году, однако затем крайний срок по ряду технических причин был сдвинут до 2020 года. Затем окончательной датой называлось 31 декабря 2018 года, однако России удалось досрочно выполнить все взятые на себя обязательства."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Глава ОЗХО поблагодарил российских экспертов за досрочное уничтожение химоружия - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Теперь РФ можно смело трясти пробирками в ООН , на законных основаниях))

----------


## Avia M

> Демонстрируя красоты современного Пхеньяна...


"Изоляции-санкции" украшают... 
По телевизору говорят и Москву тоже.

----------


## Avia M

"Хвалёная"... (фигура речи)

В воскресенье  в 09:00 по местному времени (10:00 мск) в Каталонии открылись участки для голосования по референдуму о независимости. Испанские власти считают плебисцит незаконным.
Население региона составляет около 7,5 млн, где правом голоса обладают более 5,3 млн человек. Правительство Каталонии обещает, что в течение дня будут открыты порядка 2,3 тыс. участков.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Ситуация в Каталонии. Онлайн - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> Это "фигура речи" )) Политика, пропаганда, Обама, избранная нация- вот это всё


"Что они предпринимают по отношению к нам — фактически они нас выживают из страны, они нас ставят сейчас в такие условия, в которых мы работать не сможем. Вот она, *хваленая* свобода слова. Почему они это делают? Потому что, как им представляется, мы показывали другую точку зрения и это повлияло на их выборы", — рассказала Симоньян.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/mediawars/20171001/1505947118.html

----------


## Avia M

> В воскресенье  в 09:00 по местному времени (10:00 мск) в Каталонии открылись участки для голосования по референдуму о независимости.


"Около 460 человек уже пострадали в Каталонии, - написала она на своей странице в Twitter. - Как мэр Барселоны я требую немедленного прекращения полицейских действий против беззащитного населения".

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Мэр Барселоны сообщила о 460 пострадавших в ходе референдума в Каталонии - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Интересно, Нуланд пирожки кому раздаёт?

----------


## Avia M

Что дальше?

"За независимость проголосовали 2 020 144 человека, или 90%, против - 176565, или 7%, пустых бюллетеней - 45586, или 2%, еще 20129 недействительны"

Подробнее на ТАСС:
За независимость Каталонии проголосовали 90% участников референдума - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

Помидорами не ограничимся...

Россия и Турция на экспертном уровне ведут переговоры о возможной сделке по передаче технологий производства комплексов С-400

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20171009/1506465568.html

----------


## Avia M

Политиканы (американы)...

МОСКВА, 12 октября. /ТАСС/. Выход США из Организации Объединенных Наций по вопросам образования, науки и культуры (ЮНЕСКО) означает их отказ от выполнения достигнутых ранее договоренностей и от участия в благородной миссии по сохранению исчезающих языков и объектов культурного наследия.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
В СФ считают выход США из ЮНЕСКО отказом от участия в сохранении культурного наследия - Политика - ТАСС

----------


## Казанец

Угрожающие разговоры об этом США ведут с конца 1970-х годов, но на поступок решился только Трамп.

----------


## Avia M

> на поступок решился только Трамп.


Рейган опередил его в 1984-м.
На действительно поступок решился Буш в 2003-м (вернулись)...

----------


## Казанец

Я вообще удивляюсь что они там присутствуют в принципе. Ведь своей собственной культуры-истории у них просто нет, сохранять нечего.

----------


## Avia M

> сохранять нечего.


Дык, свободы статую... :Smile:

----------


## Казанец

Так французская же. Во Франции спроектирована, изготовлена, привезена и уже в Нью-Йорке смонтирована.

----------


## OKA

"КИШИНЕВ, 17 октября. /ТАСС/. Президент Молдавии Игорь Додон может быть отстранен от должности из-за конфликта с правительством по поводу кандидатов в министры. Об этом говорится в опубликованном во вторник вердикте Конституционного суда (КС) республики, куда обратилось правительство после отказа Додона утвердить на пост министра обороны предложенную премьер-министром Павлом Филипом кандидатуру Евгения Стурзы.
"За перестановки в кабинете министров отвечает правительство и соответствующие решения принимаются им самостоятельно, а одобрение президента - это формальный акт. <…> Отказ президента выполнять свои конституционные обязанности является свидетельством временной невозможности исполнения своих обязательств и оправдывает объявление исполняющего обязанности президента страны в лице председателя парламента или премьер-министра", - озвучил решение председатель КС Тудор Панцыру."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

КС: Додон может лишиться поста президента Молдавии из-за конфликта с правительством - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Наверное победят румыны))


"МОСКВА, 16 октября. /ТАСС/. Президент Эстонии Керсти Кальюлайд не считает Россию враждебным государством. Об этом она заявила в интервью вещательной корпорации Би-би-си.
"Нет", - ответила Кальюлайд на соответствующий вопрос Би-би-си.

Она подчеркнула, что хочет, чтобы между странами были хорошие отношения. "Я была бы очень рада, если бы у нас были хорошие отношения с Россией, - приводит Би-би-си ее слова. - Я думаю, кстати, что Россия была бы более успешной в экономическом плане, если бы шла по пути демократии. Поскольку, если ты непредсказуем, инвестиции к тебе не придут".
Эстонский президент также выразила надежду на улучшение отношений между Россией и Западом в целом, добавив при этом, что, по ее мнению, первый шаг навстречу должна сделать Москва.
"Я очень надеюсь, что отношения между западными странами и Россией могли бы наладиться и стать нормальными. Чем раньше это произойдет, тем будет лучше. Но, к сожалению, первые шаги к примирению должна сделать Россия. А не западные страны, которые лишь напоминают России о ее международных обязательствах", - сказала Кальюлайд."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/4651448


Видимо еврочиновница и миллиардер, озаботившись международными обязательствами, давно договорились о демократии в своих странах)) 
Инвестиции к ним валом пошли  :Biggrin: 
В виде американских мехбригад и пр. натовских инфраструктур))



http://rus.delfi.ee/daily/estonia/fo...jd?id=76994780

Кста,  фотоотчётец о январском визите. Жаль фото с посиделками поудаляли :

http://rus.delfi.ee/daily/estonia/fo...aX98OHpi-SWPks


Ещё познавательное на тему предполья)) :

"..Сегодняшний щелчок по носу «партнёров» из партии власти — это просто фиксация глобального проигрыша Прибалтики еще во времена позднего СССР. Прибалтика «не наша» уже очень давно. Ментально, духовно, политически и гуманитарно нас там уже нет почти 25 лет. Финансово мы начали выходить оттуда только недавно. И вот эта финансовая подпитка со стороны российских политических и экономических структур враждебных и агрессивно настроенных к нам режимов и есть главное предательство Российского государства."

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2335297.html



"А в это время..."  :Biggrin: 

Открылся знаковый китайский съезд.

"Си Цзиньпин: К 2050 году в КНР будет царить сила, демократия и процветание

Китайский лидер заявил о двух пятнацатилетних этапах социалистической модернизации КНР...

...«На первом этапе с 2020 по 2035 годы мы заложим фундамент для общества среднего достатка, где спустя пятнадцать лет тяжелого труда, мы увидим реализацию базиса социалистической модернизации», — заявил Си.
На втором этапе с 2035 года и до середины XXI столетия, партия проделает тяжелейшую работу по превращению Китая в великую модернизированную социалистическую державу, где будет царить процветание, демократия, передовая культура, гармония и красота, добавил китайский лидер. "

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2335344.html

----------


## Avia M

> Президент Эстонии Керсти Кальюлайд не считает Россию враждебным государством.


Случаем не "Эскандеры" ли причина сей риторики... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> Случаем не "Эскандеры" ли причина сей риторики...


Это "предполье")) Остеклуют балтийский песочек ТЯО до Данцыга "Смерчами"-"Ураганами", да остатками "Точек"  :Biggrin: 

Там мимо них "Нордстримы" идут, финнам досталось, и этим хочется , хоть кусочичек)) Ну и потранзитствовать, "как в старые времена"  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Ещё немного про "предполье"))

"Полностью исключать возможность вступления Финляндии в НАТО не следует, но правительство страны считает такой путь неактуальным. Об этом заявил глава МИД Финляндии Тимо Сойни в интервью газете "Коммерсантъ".
"Мы не должны исключать возможность вступления в НАТО, - сказал он. - Любая страна должна иметь такую возможность, поэтому нам и важна политика открытых дверей".
"Но позиция нынешнего правительства Финляндии такова, что мы считаем это неактуальным", - добавил Сойни.
Сойни также отметил, что в Хельсинки не видят какой- либо угрозы со стороны России. "Финляндия не чувствует угрозы со стороны России и ничего не боится. Думаю, это общее мнение", - сказал он."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Финляндия не исключает полностью вступление в НАТО - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Шведо-финны давно инкорпорированы в нато, и под их стандарты "заточены". "ФИговый листок" т.н. "нейтралитета", по свистку из-за океана отбросят на раз-два))

Как и Австрия и пр. "нейтралы" )) А они ещё встречаются?  :Biggrin: 


Немного о предпольной движухе)) :

"За Латгалию!

В Латвии есть народ, готовый бороться за свой язык


Реконструкция латгальского костюма и латгальский герб
Фото: Maris Rumaks / lr4.lsm.lv

110 лет назад, 17 августа 1907 года, в Петербурге состоялось собрание духовенства и интеллигенции Латгалии (одна из историко-культурных областей и статистический регион Латвии), на котором была принята декларация с призывом внедрять латгальский диалект в качестве литературного языка. Латгалия до сих пор остается одним из самых интересных регионов Прибалтики, отличающимся от соседних по языку и этническому составу. «Лента.ру» выясняла, как латгальцы боролись за сохранение самобытности и чем это закончилось.

Латыши со своим языком

Хотя официально латгальцы, населяющие восточную части Латвии, считаются латышами, от последних они отличаются и религией, и языком. Если в других частях страны преобладает лютеранство, то латгальцы — католики. Кроме того, их язык не похож на латышский примерно в той же степени, в какой белорусский или украинский языки отличаются от русского.

Исторически латгальский язык обрел письменную форму чуть позже латышского — в 1730 году. Неблагоприятным обстоятельством стало то, что с 1864-го по 1904-й применяемый в нем латинский шрифт находился под официальным запретом тогдашнего русского правительства, подозревавшего латгалов в поддержке польского восстания 1863-1864 годов. От тех времен сохранились рассказы об энтузиастах, тайком переписывавших при свете лучины старинные латгальские книги, чтобы они дошли до потомства. Один из них, крестьянин Андривс Юрджс, даже потерял зрение, занимаясь этой работой. Однако с 1904 года начинается возрождение латгальской литературной традиции, появляются газеты, книги и учебники.

В 1917 году Латгалия оказалась перед историческим выбором: на ее территорию претендовали и Советская Россия, и Польша. Но латгалы предпочли жить в независимой Латвии и добились права пользоваться своим языком как одним из государственных. Правда, пятью годами позже, когда принималась конституция Латвийской Республики, 80 депутатов от Курземе и Видземе (против 20 парламентариев от Латгале) не проголосовали за государственный статус латгальского языка. При этом на латгальском без каких-либо ограничений выходили газеты, журналы и книги, работали школы и театры.

Только после того как в 1934-м к власти через государственный переворот пришел диктатор Карлис Ульманис, провозгласивший лозунг «латышской Латвии», началась ликвидация латгальской культурной автономии. Парадоксально, но некоторое оживление латгальской культуры наблюдалось в годы нацистской оккупации: так, в 1943 году газета на латгальском Latgales Bolss («Голос Латгалии») выпускалась тиражом в 30 тысяч экземпляров. В Даугавпилсе в эти годы работал издатель Владиславс Лоцс, выпускавший разнообразную периодику на латгальском.

В советские годы латгальский окончательно утратил статус языка и считался одним из диалектов латышского. В 1960-м вышел последний выпуск «Календаря колхозника» на этом языке. Только во второй половине 1980-х у латгальцев появилась надежда на культурное возрождение: возобновилось издание книг, газет и учебников на их родном языке. Одно время в Резекне функционировало латгальское телевидение, а на радиостанции «Свободная Европа» в 1990-е выходила программа на латгальском языке. В 1991 году режиссер Янис Стрейчс снял на латгальском фильм «Дитя человеческое» по одноименной повести писателя Яниса Клидзея. Это возрождение, однако, оказалось недолгим: власти Латвии взяли курс на максимально возможную культурную унификацию, в моду вошли призывы к «единству латышей».

«Диалекты умирают каждый день, и поддерживать их — привилегия богатых стран», — заявила по этому поводу глава национальной программы освоения латышского языка Инна Друвиете, позже возглавившая парламентскую комиссию по общественным делам и интеграции.

Бедная окраина

Сегодня государственное законодательство декларирует сохранение, защиту и развитие письменного латгальского языка как разновидности латышского. Латгальский язык преподается в Латвийском и Даугавпилсском университетах, в Резекненской высшей школе. Более того, специалистов по латгальскому готовят на отделении балтистики филологического факультета СПбГУ. Однако латгальцы жалуются, что их язык не учат в школах и не применяют в государственной сфере, а без этого он, дескать, обречен на постепенное угасание.

«Еще в 1991-м в Резекне прошла конференция латгальцев мира. Ее участники определили меры, необходимые для укрепления культуры Латгале. Спустя десять лет конференция собралась вновь, и ее участники с грустью констатировали, что загнанный в бытовые, семейные рамки латгальский язык постепенно теряет позиции. В условиях отсутствия серьезной государственной поддержки дело сохранения латгальского языка вновь, как и полтора века назад, легло на плечи бескорыстных энтузиастов. Так, в поселке Роговка под Резекне проводятся семинары по культуре, истории, языку латгальцев. Для школьников устраивают конкурсы рассказов, стихов, эссе. Но сейчас сложно назвать даже точное количество носителей латгальского языка, оно оценивается приблизительно в 150-200 тысяч человек», — поведал «Ленте.ру» даугавпилсский краевед Дмитрий Коробкин.

По словам главы Латгальского общества в Даугавпилсе Валдиса Лаускиса, латгальский язык необходимо укреплять на законодательном уровне. «Совместно с многими видными деятелями культуры и науки Латвии мы подготовили в 2002 году обращение к президенту и парламенту, которое гласило: "Латгальский язык — вторая литературная форма латышского языка. Он должен быть сохранен и развит", — рассказал он «Ленте.ру». — Мы разработали соответствующий законопроект, который был одобрен депутатами сейма в первом чтении, утвержден и передан на рассмотрение в парламентские комиссии. Однако полномочия тогдашнего созыва парламента подошли к концу, а депутаты следующего созыва не нашли необходимости в его продвижении». По мнению Лаускиса, во многом это произошло из-за отсутствия интереса к законопроекту со стороны широкой латгальской общественности. Людям попросту было не до того: Латгалия — самый бедный и отсталый регион Латвии, и его жители больше интересуются вопросами выживания, чем развития родной культуры.

«В мае 2004 года вновь состоялся латгальский слет, совпавший по времени со вступлением Латвии в Евросоюз. В связи с этим латгальцы высказывали большие надежды, ведь ЕС постоянно декларирует приверженность к сохранению культурного наследия даже самых малых народов. Но ситуация изменилась не к лучшему, а к худшему: с открытием границ масса латгальцев хлынула на заработки в Западную Европу, большинство уехавших там и остались. Бедный край стал еще и малолюдным», — объясняет Коробкин. Пару лет назад рижские телевизионщики из программы «de Facto» пощекотали нервы латвийского зрителя, представив репортаж из волости, которая смело может считаться самой бедной в государстве. В Латгалии, неподалеку от Даугавпилса, лежит Варкавский край, в котором официальная работа есть лишь у 103 трудоспособных жителей из 1791. Подобных самоуправлений, еле влачащих существование, в Латгалии много. Неудивительно, что люди бегут отсюда: с 2000-го по 2014 год численность населения области сократилась на 25,7 процента.

В шаге от сепаратизма

Нельзя говорить, будто центральные власти ничего не делают для спасения нищей окраины. Так, в 2012 году кабмин утвердил план по спасению Латгалии. В регион было вложено 98,8 миллиона евро, создан Латгальский центр предпринимательской деятельности, привлечены 47,48 миллиона евро на улучшение бизнес-среды, выделено 9,07 миллиона евро на ремонт дорог и снято два рекламных фильма. Правительство этими итогами осталось вполне удовлетворено, но латгальцы продолжают жаловаться на экономическую депрессию. Позже кабмин принял план развития Латгалии на 2015-2017 годы, в рамках которого рассчитывает создать здесь 818 рабочих мест и привлечь на восстановление запущенных территорий 52,18 миллиона евро из Европейского фонда регионального развития.

Государство вкладывает деньги в Латгалию еще и из опасений, что этот край может стать эпицентром нестабильности. Более половины его населения составляют русские (в том числе переселившиеся сюда еще в XVII веке староверы), поляки, белорусы, украинцы и литовцы. Рига очень нервно реагирует на воображаемые признаки латгальского сепаратизма. Так, в декабре 2012-го в Даугавпилсе прошла конференция «Автономия Латгалии: политический, правовой, экономический, историко-культурный аспекты», организованная членами оппозиционной несистемной партии «За родной язык». Полиция безопасности сочла, что организаторы конференции ведут «деятельность по подрыву территориальной целостности Латвии», в связи с этим против них было возбуждено уголовное дело. Насторожил латвийские власти и тот факт, что организаторы проведенного в стране в феврале 2012 года референдума за признание русского языка вторым государственным провозгласили, что они намерены добиваться официального статуса и для латгальского.

Когда в 2017 году парламентарий Янис Тутинс произнес с трибуны клятву депутата на родном латгальском языке, от него потребовали произнести ее еще раз, но на латышском. В 2014-м такая же ситуация повторилась с депутатом сейма Юрисом Вилюмсом. Но стремление латгальских депутатов отстоять свой язык несмотря на позицию их коллег никуда не делось. Тот же Тутинс хвалился, что за два месяца работы парламента научил практически всех депутатов здороваться по-латгальски.

А в мае 2017-го в Резекне прошел «Столетний латгальский конгресс». Он был посвящен вековому юбилею другого конгресса, в ходе которого латгальцы решили, что они войдут в состав Латвии. Участники нынешнего мероприятия приняли резолюцию, в которой потребовали придать латгальскому языку официальный статус. «Мне кажется, пришло время сказать остальной Латвии: пора бороться за родной язык», — заявила один из организаторов конгресса Илга Шуплинска.
Владимир Веретенников"

https://lenta.ru/articles/2017/08/18/latgalia/


Краеугольный камень в вопросах европолитики- будет ли Латгаллия каталонить? Или предпочтёт косовский вариант? 

Лучший вариант- встать против латвийско-фашистской оккупации )) Примеры недалеко имеются))


Латгаллия- благословенная земля))  Широки и могучи реки твои! Бескрайни леса и поля твои!

О, Дуга-река, как ты далека))



Открытые источники ЦРУ и ГРУ: к 2035 году Латгалия отойдет России

Шутка, если чО  :Biggrin: 
А то опять вой про "русскую агрессию" поднимется))

----------


## Avia M

"Триумф" (С 400) с помидорами...

Минсельхоз РФ уже подготовил документ о снятии ограничений на поставки томатов из Турции, импорт может начаться в ноябре-декабре.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/economy/20171020/1507262264.html

----------


## Avia M

Не прошло и ста лет...

Американский лидер Дональд Трамп заявил, что готов рассекретить данные, связанные с убийством 35-го президента США Джона Кеннеди.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20171021/1507308522.html

----------


## OKA

> Не прошло и ста лет...
> 
> Американский лидер Дональд Трамп заявил, что готов рассекретить данные, связанные с убийством 35-го президента США Джона Кеннеди.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20171021/1507308522.html


Неужели русский белорус Освальд ни при чОм ?  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

> Неужели русский белорус Освальд ни при чОм ?



"Дональд Трамп разрешил спецслужбам США рассекретить не все документы, связанные с убийством 35-го президента США

Президент США Дональд Трамп приказал в четверг открыть для общественности последнюю, прежде засекреченную часть материалов, связанных с убийством 35-го президента США Джона Кеннеди. Глава Белого дома, однако, разрешил ФБР и ЦРУ придержать некоторые документы в свете неоднократных запросов со стороны этих ведомств не рассекречивать часть конфиденциального архива. Об этом американским СМИ на условиях анонимности в четверг вечером рассказал сотрудник администрации США.

Согласно распоряжению Трампа, компетентные ведомства должны провести 180-дневный обзор не рассекреченных документов, чтобы пояснить правительству, почему они до сих пор должны быть скрыты от общественности, пояснил источник.

Напомним, что Кеннеди был застрелен из винтовки 22 ноября 1963 года во время посещения Далласа.

Документы, ранее недоступные исследователям, предаются гласности в соответствии с Законом о документах, связанных с покушением на Джона Ф. Кеннеди, принятым в 1992 году. Согласно этому закону, срок хранения этих документов в режиме секретности истекает 26 октября 2017 года.

Ранее в этом месяце о готовности Белого дома рассекретить их заявил президент Трамп.

«При условии, что я получу дополнительную информацию, я, как президент, разрешу раскрыть секретные документы о Джоне Фитцджеральде Кеннеди, которые долгое время были заблокированы», – написал президент в «Твиттере».

Ранее СМИ, ссылаясь на собственные источники, сообщали, что под давлением спецслужб президент может запретить публикацию архивных данных. Речь идет о более чем трех тысячах материалов ФБР и ЦРУ, а также 30 000 документов, которые никогда не публиковались полностью.

Напомним, что в 1992 году была создана специальная комиссия для проведения дополнительного расследования обстоятельств трагедии, и изучения связанных с ней документов. Результаты работы этой комиссии до сих пор неизвестны.

Следствие по делу об убийстве Джона Кеннеди пришло к выводу, что преступление совершил стрелок-одиночка по имени Ли Харви Освальд."

https://www.golos-ameriki.ru/a/kenne...e/4087509.html

----------


## OKA

"Как хорошо заметил на эту тему Зиновьев - Целились в коммунизм, попали в Россию."


"Коротко по решению киргизских властей отказаться от празднования 7 ноября и праздновать годовщину восстания 1916 года против Российской Империи.

Само восстание вызваное нежеланием киргизов идти в армию на тыловые работы и противоречиями между местным населением и переселенцами из России На перепутье: генерал-востоковед Н.С.Лыкошин и восстание 1916 года в Средней Азии вызванные недостаточной степень интеграции туркестанских территорий в состав Российской Империи, вылилось в череду кровавых мятежей и погромов, в результате чего население северной Киргизии за несколько месяцев уменьшилось по разным оценкам от 34 до 42%. Киргизы громили поселки с русскими поселенцами и убивали царских чиновников. Высланные против мятежников карательные отряды царской армии, также отметились расстрелами и тому подобными мерами. В итоге, территория понесла огромные экономические и демографические потери, планы по отправке киргизов в армию были сорваны, многие просто бежали в соседний Китай. В советское время эта история использовалась для иллюстрации тезиса о том, что Российская Империя это тюрьма народов, демонстрируя примеры массового бегства киргизов в Китай. Впрочем, в практическом измерении, большевикам также пришлось столкнуться с этой проблемой, так как часть местных феодалов стоявших за мятежом, не хотела видеть на этой территории как царских чиновников, так и большевистских комиссаров.

Относительный порядок на этой территории был восстановлен лишь после победы большевиков в гражданской войне, но борьба с последствиями восстания 1916 года продолжалась вплоть до 30х годов, когда пограничники и части ВЧК-ОГПУ смогли подавить басмаческое движение в республиках Средней Азии, в том числе и благодаря образовательной работе с местным населением, которое приняло советскую власть. Стоит напомнить, что басмачи тогда пытались себя позиционировать как "борцы за свободу", хотя поддержку деньгами и  оружием из вполне прагматичных целей им оказывала Британская Империя, которая еще c XIX века поддерживала мятежи в Средней Азии против Российской Империи.

Нынешние попытки поднять этих персонажей на щит и пересмотреть оценки восстания 1916 года и "освободительной роли басмачества", вполне вписываются в тренд современного антисоветизма на обломках бывшего СССР, когда в бывших советских республиках местные элиты в качестве национальных героев выдвигают тех, кто боролся с русскими и большевиками. На Украине это Бандера, Шухевич, Петлюра, Мазепа. В Прибалтике это местные эсэсовцы и "лесные братья". В Армении это представители армянского легиона СС. Белорусские "змагары" мечтающие смести Лукашенко, заранее демонстрируют, что у них в героях ходят коллаборационисты помогавшие нацистам в период оккупации. Так что Киргизия тут ни разу не исключение.

Россия достаточно вяло протестует по этому поводу, хотя вполне очевидно, что в данном вопросе исторические события являются инструментами по ограничению и ликвидации российского влияния в бывших республиках СССР. Там, где такие программы доведены до логического конца, уровень влияния России упал даже по сравнению с 90-ми - Прибалтика и Украина в этом плане наиболее наглядны. Причины подобных процессов кроются как в националистической (с примесью русофобии) политике руководства бывших советских республик, которая поддерживается США и НАТО, так и в действиях самой России, которая длительное время сама на официальном уровне продвигала тезисы про "преступления большевиков" и отсутствие у нее каких-либо националиьных или классовых интересов. Почему так делалось - вполне понятно - не имея каких-то внятных обоснований, зачем эти обломки СССР существуют по отдельности, местные элиты в частях распавшейся страны начали искать легитимность и нациотворческие обоснования в "трагической истории", где эти народы угнетались русскими/большевиками (нужное подчеркнуть) и все проблемы роста это "трудности освобождения после веков рабства", что и обуславливало их антироссийский и антисоветский вектор в актуальной политике, так как РФ, несмотря на все попытки осуждать большевиков, все равно воспринималась и воспринимается как наследница СССР, а следовательно - правопреемница "угнетателей" бывших советских республик.

Когда Россия в конце нулевых начала проводить относительно суверенную политику и встретила резкое противодействие со стороны США и НАТО, быстро выяснилось, что со стороны российского руководства, эти заявления про "кровавое прошлое" являются по сути выстрелами себе же в ногу, так как если принять тезис о преступности большевизма, то получается, что нельзя осуждать борцов с большевизмом в соседних странах, которые ставят знак равенства между СССР и Россией. Самый простой пример из недавнего прошлого - нельзя осуждать Украину за Бандеру, если вы вешаете памятную доску Маннергейму. Ибо если вы одобряете одно и осуждаете другое, ваши двойные стандарты становятся предельно очевидными и не убеждают даже ваших собственных сторонников.

Такая вот загогулина. Поэтому под влиянием объективных обстоятельств, подходы к этому вопросу начали меняться и сейчас они скорее увязаны не с осуждениями (хотя рассказы про "кровавое прошлое" никуда не делись, просто они стали более дежурными, для галочки), а умолчаниями, вроде спрятанного за картонкой Мавзолея или публичным отказом праздновать 100-летие революции в России. На самом деле нет ничего удивительного в том, что власти не хотят это праздновать эту дату, так как смешно ожидать от капиталистических элит празднования крупнейшего пролетарского праздника повлиявшего на весь ход истории XX века. Я бы тут наоборот сильно удивился, если бы 7 ноября решили официально праздновать. Но если российские элиты выбрали умолчание с переводом хайпа на "Матильду", "Демона Революции" и "Троцкого", то Киргизия в рамках этой же логики взяла и заменила "большевистский праздник", на свой "национальный", причем прямо сослалась на  российский опыт, где 7 ноября при Ельцине заменили новоделом.

В Кыргызской Республике 7 ноября отмечается как официальный праздник. Однако в последние годы вместе с осознанием исторических ошибок, допущенных в советский период развития, эта дата утрачивает значение. В самой Российской Федерации дата 7 ноября официально не отмечается, а термин «октябрьская революция» в отношении данной даты в официальных документах постепенно замещается понятием «октябрьские события 1917 года». Наряду с достижениями советского периода «октябрьские события» и их последствия оцениваются как «трагический опыт России, пережитый страной и ее гражданами» и характеризуются «колоссальными потерями», «утратой преемственности культурного опыта, разрушением межпоколенческих связей», «гонениями», «эмиграцией наиболее образованной части населения», «многочисленными жертвами среди высланных и раскулаченных», «массовыми репрессиями»...

Атамбаев подписал указ «Об установлении Дней истории и памяти предков» - полный текст

Поэтому теперь в Киргизии в ноябре будут праздновать годовщину угнетения киргизов царскими карателями. Так сказать можете оценить результаты работы отечественных "специалистов" проталкивавших термин "октябрьские события" и яростно боровшихся с "кровавым прошлым". Как хорошо заметил на эту тему Зиновьев - Целились в коммунизм, попали в Россию.

В данном вопросе характерно проявляется существующее противоречие, когда иделогические и классовые интересы вынуждают российские власти либо осуждать, либо замалчивать тему Октябрьской Революции и большевизма, а национальные интересы страны требуют бороться за исторические основы легитимности, на которых в том числе базируется и Российская Федерация, ибо прекрасно видно, как борьба против советского прошлого используется не только для очернения советской истории и ее героев, но и для того, чтобы выдавливать Россию из Восточной Европы и республик бывшего СССР. При этом, даже если брать саму Россию, то аналогии проводимые противниками нынешнего политического режима в духе "Помер тот - помрет и этот", "Мы прощаемся с Советским Союзом", "недобитая советская империя должна быть уничтожена" и т.п., наглядно указывают, что антисоветизм (которому власти подыгрывают, используется в том числе и для подрывной работы в самой России) является одним из инструментов для борьбы с капиталистической Россией и ее интересами. При наличии возможности, он также будет использован и для дезинтеграции РФ в ее текущих границах, ибо "преступный советский режим" отобрал у "цивилизованных демократических государств" - Калининград, Курилы и много чего еще. Границы определенные "кровавым тираном Сталиным" должны быть пересмотрены. Право вето оставшееся у России от "кровавого тирана Сталина", должно быть изъято. И так далее в таком же духе.

Отсюда наряду с спрятанным Мавзолеем и завываний про "кровавого Сталина", официальные же российские органы власти защищают Пакт Молотова-Риббентропа, героизируют Дзержинского, пытаются в меру сил бороться против сноса советских памятников в Восточной Европе. Отсюда и конфликт (который некоторые принимают за шизофрению) между собственными идеологическими оценками российских политических элит и политической необходимостью обусловленной интересами как собственного политического выживания, так и выживания страны. Но усидеть на двух стульях в подобных вопросах порой крайне затруднительно, ибо цена подобных шараханий проявляется не только в отвлеченных исторических спорах, но и в реальной политике, когда под вывеской "нанесенных исторических обид", к РФ выдвигают территориальные претензии, концентрируют войска у ее границ и проводят политику направленную на ее дезинтеграцию."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3766413.html


Ну долги списали, и ещё спишут)) 


"Президент Казахстана Нурсултан Назарбаев подписал указ о переходе казахского алфавита с кириллицы на латиницу. Об этом говорится в пресс-релизе, опубликованном в пятницу на сайте главы государства. 

"В целях обеспечения перевода алфавита казахского языка с кириллицы на латинскую графику постановляю: утвердить прилагаемый алфавит казахского языка, основанный на латинской графике, правительству Республики Казахстан: образовать Национальную комиссию по переводу алфавита казахского языка на латинскую графику; обеспечить поэтапный перевод алфавита казахского языка на латинскую графику до 2025 года", - говорится в заявлении. Отмечается, что указ вступает в силу со дня опубликования.
В новом проекте казахского алфавита на латинице 32 буквы, специфические звуки обозначены буквами с апострофами."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Назарбаев подписал указ о переходе на латиницу до 2025 года - Общество - ТАСС

Давно ожидаемое решение. "Турецкая латиница" даёт +100500 очков к процветанию региона)) С китайскими добывающими компаниями, и "шёлковым" транзитом)) 

Последующие поколения будут "образовывать" по польско-укрско-трибалтийской схеме, т.е. восстания против царей, большевиков и пр. СССРов = самостийность))

Правда, как правило, под амерскo-натовским(ранее английским) контролем  :Biggrin:  И с обязательными советниками и военными базами.

Если бы реальную историю изучали, то в каждой столице "незалежных" постсоветских гос-в с почётом бы стояли памятники Ленину и Сталину  :Biggrin: 

https://www.legendtour.ru/rus/mongol...monument.shtml

Китайцы  умело национализировали "коммунизм", обозвали трагические моменты истории "трудностями развития", и спокойно продолжают свой путь.



https://dambiev.livejournal.com/999670.html

----------


## Avia M

> "Дональд Трамп разрешил спецслужбам США рассекретить не все документы, связанные с убийством 35-го президента США


По иным данным, спецслужбы запретили Трампу рассекретить все документы.

"Так шта" на ближайшие десятилетия интрига остаётся...

----------


## OKA

> По иным данным, спецслужбы запретили Трампу рассекретить все документы.
> 
> "Так шта" на ближайшие десятилетия интрига остаётся...


"Мэджик булет" , однако))

https://www.google.ru/search?q=%D0%B...ZDDifC3kaPKDM:

----------


## OKA

"Британские журналисты обеспокоены созданием российских военных баз на Кубе и во Вьетнаме. Как считают представители СМИ, это приведет к напряженности во всем мире.

Заместитель председателя комитета Совета Федерации по обороне и безопасности Франц Клинцевич Франц Клинцевич и его коллега по российскому сенату Виктор Бондарев предложили разместить военные базы "прямо под носом у США". Они считают, что такой шаг станет адекватным и отрезвляющим ответом на размещение американских ракетных систем возле российских границ.

"Российская база на Кубе должна быть комплексной: там будет и авиация и морские военные суда. Она обязательно должна там появиться. Это стратегически важный ключевой момент", — пояснил Клинцевич.

Его поддержал Бондарев, добавив, что такая же база должна появиться не только на Кубе, но и во Вьетнаме.


Британские журналисты сразу же вспомнили 1962 год, тогда чуть не разразилась ядерная война между СССР и США. В это время на Кубе располагалась самая большая советская военная база.

Ранее "Правда.Ру" сообщала, что власти России намерены построить базу Военно-морского флота на Курильских островах.

Об этом заявил Франц Клинцевич. По его словам, "решение принято. Оно в стадии реализации…идут организационные вопросы".

Напомним, в 2016 году стало известно о планах создать на Курильском острове Матуа пункт базирования кораблей и восстановить там аэродром.

Что касается Кубы, в ноябре прошлого года информированный источник в МИДе России сообщил российским СМИ: "Россия не ведет переговоры с Кубой о размещении на территории этой страны военной базы РФ". По его словам, корабли РФ обслуживаются в портах Кубы, но без участия российских военнослужащих и специалистов.

В то же время замминистра обороны РФ Николай Панков недвусмысленно намекнул: "Минобороны РФ планирует вернуть военные базы на Кубу и во Вьетнам". "Действительно сейчас идет переосмысление тех решений, которые когда-то были приняты. А что касается нашего присутствия на дальних подступах, то мы этой работой занимаемся", — добавил он."


Читайте больше на https://www.pravda.ru/news/world/07-...52560-baza-0/#

Хороший шанс для военных, и не только, "мир посмотреть и себя показать" ))

И заработать прилично))

----------


## Казанец

> создать на Курильском острове Матуа пункт базирования кораблей и восстановить там аэродром


Вот интересно, а следопыты-реставраторы оттуда что-нибудь вывезли? А то военные-то наши как собака на сене: и сами не собирают, и других не пускают. А ведь на Курилах японской техники валялось видимо не видимо. Помнится, даже Эмили полузатопленная валялась у берега. И даже мириканские обломки могли быть: Митчеллы с Алеутов летали бомбить а Вентуры их сопровождали в качестве истребителей. Или ещё в прежние годы всё вывезли да в топку, как Би-1 (все 12 сожгли ведь, ни одного не оставили)?

----------


## OKA

> Вот интересно, а следопыты-реставраторы оттуда что-нибудь вывезли? А то военные-то наши как собака на сене: и сами не собирают, и других не пускают. А ведь на Курилах японской техники валялось видимо не видимо. Помнится, даже Эмили полузатопленная валялась у берега. И даже мириканские обломки могли быть: Митчеллы с Алеутов летали бомбить а Вентуры их сопровождали в качестве истребителей. Или ещё в прежние годы всё вывезли да в топку, как Би-1 (все 12 сожгли ведь, ни одного не оставили)?


Доклады о сбитых амерах т.Сталину где-то встречались. М.б. на ВИФе. По авиации 2.м.в.

https://www.vif2ne.org/nvi/forum/0/0.htm

Здесь когда-то уже было, искать в лом))

Набираем магическую фразу "вывоз техники с Матуа"  :Biggrin: 

Вот норм. статья :

https://www.hab.kp.ru/daily/26549/3565929/

Японское военное прошлое Курильских островов - Военная археология - Исторический форум: история России, всемирная история

https://neftegaz.ru/news/view/164671...rtefakty-domoy

Или :

https://www.google.ru/search?newwind....0.ks7fI6yE_mE


В жыжы было немало про это, так же на форумах про танки-самолёты-технику . Что-то с Курил в музее ВОВ осело, что-то на ДВ осталось.

Куски "кобры" , наверное оттуда, валялись неск. лет в Монино, после вроде в "патриот" забрали. 

http://trizna.ru/forum/topic/41239-%...8%D0%BD%D0%BE/

 

Гугыл в помощь))

----------


## Avia M

> "Британские журналисты обеспокоены созданием российских военных баз на Кубе и во Вьетнаме.


Шо так? Не доверяют ПРО НАТО...

----------


## Avia M

Логично.

Президент США Дональд Трамп не будет встречаться с российским коллегой Владимиром Путиным во Вьетнаме на полях саммита организации Азиатско-Тихоокеанского экономического сотрудничества (АТЭС).

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Белый дом: Трамп не встретится с Путиным во Вьетнаме - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Что толку от встречи "на коленке"...

----------


## Gerald_Malcolm

> Когда Россия в конце нулевых начала проводить относительно суверенную политику и встретила резкое противодействие со стороны США и НАТО, быстро выяснилось, что со стороны российского руководства, эти заявления про "кровавое прошлое" являются по сути выстрелами себе же в ногу, так как если принять тезис о преступности большевизма, то получается, что нельзя осуждать борцов с большевизмом в соседних странах, которые ставят знак равенства между СССР и Россией. Самый простой пример из недавнего прошлого - нельзя осуждать Украину за Бандеру, если вы вешаете памятную доску Маннергейму. Ибо если вы одобряете одно и осуждаете другое, ваши двойные стандарты становятся предельно очевидными и не убеждают даже ваших собственных сторонников.
> 
> Такая вот загогулина. Поэтому под влиянием объективных обстоятельств, подходы к этому вопросу начали меняться и сейчас они скорее увязаны не с осуждениями (хотя рассказы про "кровавое прошлое" никуда не делись, просто они стали более дежурными, для галочки), а умолчаниями, вроде спрятанного за картонкой Мавзолея или публичным отказом праздновать 100-летие революции в России. На самом деле нет ничего удивительного в том, что власти не хотят это праздновать эту дату, так как смешно ожидать от капиталистических элит празднования крупнейшего пролетарского праздника повлиявшего на весь ход истории XX века. Я бы тут наоборот сильно удивился, если бы 7 ноября решили официально праздновать. Но если российские элиты выбрали умолчание с переводом хайпа на "Матильду", "Демона Революции" и "Троцкого", то Киргизия в рамках этой же логики взяла и заменила "большевистский праздник", на свой "национальный", причем прямо сослалась на российский опыт, где 7 ноября при Ельцине заменили новоделом.


Мда.А ведь когда то его читал.

----------


## Avia M

Вездесущие российские хакеры...

"хакеры из России и Венесуэлы занимаются искажением и неверным толкованием информации, связанной с Каталонией и Испанией". Ранее в газете появлялись материалы о помощи каталонским сепаратистам со стороны "российских хакеров" и о попытках российских СМИ якобы использовать конфликт в Каталонии для ослабления ЕС.

http://www.interfax.ru/world/586961

----------


## OKA

> Вездесущие российские хакеры...
> 
> "хакеры из России и Венесуэлы занимаются искажением и неверным толкованием информации, связанной с Каталонией и Испанией". Ранее в газете появлялись материалы о помощи каталонским сепаратистам со стороны "российских хакеров" и о попытках российских СМИ якобы использовать конфликт в Каталонии для ослабления ЕС.
> 
> http://www.interfax.ru/world/586961


Жуткие проказники- безобразники  :Biggrin: 

Весь "цывилизованный" мир  под их колпаком и контролем)) "Как страшно жыть" ))

Надо амерам и ЕС срочняк учиться использовать простые и эффективные способы защиты- евроукрокастрюли и более комфортные шапочки из фольги  :Biggrin: 






> Логично.
> 
> Президент США Дональд Трамп не будет встречаться с российским коллегой Владимиром Путиным во Вьетнаме на полях саммита организации Азиатско-Тихоокеанского экономического сотрудничества (АТЭС).
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Белый дом: Трамп не встретится с Путиным во Вьетнаме - Международная панорама - ТАСС
> 
> Что толку от встречи "на коленке"...


Вот даже как :

"Президент РФ Владимир Путин объяснил сорванную встречу с главой США Дональдом Трампом несостыковками в протоколе. Путин добавил, что виновные в том, что встреча на полях саммита АТЭС во Вьетнаме не состоялась, будут наказаны, передает канал "Россия 24". 
Однако, по словам Путина, ничего страшного не произошло. Лидерам удалось обсудить новые возможности, которые предоставляет цифровая экономика для развития экономических связей, и прочие вопросы саммита.
Кроме того, Путин и Трамп согласовали совместное заявление по борьбе с терроризмом в Сирии. Работа на полях саммита была успешной.
После разговора с американским президентом глава России заметил, что Трамп – в высшей степени благожелательный и комфортный для работы человек."

https://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=2953126

----------


## Avia M

Агрессивный блок НАТО.




> Москва. 21 ноября. INTERFAX.RU - Организаторы авиасалона "Фарнборо" (Великобритания) запретили РФ выставлять продукцию военного назначения на выставке в 2018 году...


http://www.interfax.ru/russia/588292

----------


## OKA

"Новозеландский программист Ник Герритсен разработал и запустил первого в мире виртуального политика. Это бот по имени Сэм, с которым можно пообщаться на английском языке через Messenger. По утверждению разработчика, Сэм — виртуальная женщина-политик, которая обязательно примет участие в следующих всеобщих выборах в 2020 году. Последние такие выборы состоялись 23 сентября 2017 года.

Сегодня многие разработчики создают ботов, предназначенных для выполнения различных задач, включая и простое общение. По утверждению Сэм, в Новой Зеландии зияет дыра между тем, что политики обещают, и тем, чего удается добиться с помощью реально принимаемых ими законов. «Я должна заполнить эту дыру», — утверждает новозеландский виртуальный политик.

Технические подробности о новом боте Герритсен не раскрывает, утверждая лишь, что при его создании использовались технологии искусственного интеллекта. Благодаря этому Сэм постоянно обучается, запоминает и анализирует вопросы и ответы своих собеседников.

Привет, я Сэм. Я первый в мире виртуальный политик! Спросите меня о чем-нибудь. — Когда Новая Зеландия перестанет игнорировать права маори? — Спасибо. Любая информация полезна, даже если у меня пока нет на нее ответа. Чтобы продолжить беседу, попробуйте написать «Расскажите мне о себе». — Расскажи о маори — Многие новозеландцы обеспокоены правилами и законами, касающимися испытаний на животных. В качестве политика я обязана представлять разные взгляды на эту проблему. Чтобы я могла лучше это сделать, расскажите, какой позиции придерживаетесь вы, когда речь заходит об испытаниях на животных? — Я против испытаний на животных — Спасибо. Любая информация полезна, даже если у меня пока нет на нее ответа. Чтобы продолжить беседу, попробуйте написать «Расскажите мне о себе»

Следует отметить, что Сэм пока способна говорить на ограниченное число тем, причем не может трактовать задаваемые вопросы. Список вопросов, на которые Сэм уверенно дает ответы, опубликован на сайте политика. На вопросы не из списка виртуальная женщина-политик либо не отвечает, либо дает очень странные ответы.

Например, на просьбу редактора N + 1 рассказать о несоблюдении прав маори (коренное население) в Новой Зеландии, Сэм предложила ознакомиться со списком вопросов, которые ей можно задать. На просьбу просто рассказать о маори Сэм заявила, что многих новозеландцев волнует проблема проведения опытов на животных, после чего поинтересовалось мнением собеседника по этому вопросу.

Когда состоятся выборы? — Выборы в Новой Зеландии прошли в субботу 23 сентября 2017 года. Следующие всеобщие выборы состоятся в 2020 году. — Расскажите мне об изменении климата? — Климат, несомненно, меняется, и действия человека вносят свой вклад в скорость и степень этих изменений. Повышение температуры и уровня моря угрожает городам Новой Зеландии, производственному комплексу, в частности, сельскому хозяйству. Действующие прогнозы предполагают повышение температуры по меньшей мере на два градуса к 2100 году. Казалось бы, это малозначительная величина, но на эту величину сегодня отличаются средние температуры в Окленде и Веллингтоне или Веллингтоне и Данидине. Ураганы и экстремальные погодные условия станут более частыми. Уровень моря поднимется по меньшей мере на 0,5 метра. Тысячи домов и предприятий либо окажутся под водой, либо подвергнутся риску затопления. Некоторые прогнозы говорят о возможном повышении уровня моря на пять метров. Сейчас уже слишком поздно предотвращать небольшие изменения, но если мы начнем действовать прямо сейчас, то сможем избежать более экстремальных сценариев. Единственный действенный способ свести к минимуму изменения климата — ограничить выбросы парниковых газов в атмосферу. Если для вас это важно, нужно внимательно относится к тому, что политики обещают сделать, чтобы справиться с этим.

На вопросы из списка новозеландская политесса отреагировала хотя и с задержкой, но адекватно. На просьбу рассказать о дате следующих выборов, она дала исчерпывающую информацию. На вопрос о глобальном изменении климата Сэм ответила, что к 2100 году средняя температура вырастет на два градуса Цельсия, а уровень моря поднимется на 0,5 метра.

В начале ноября программисты из новозеландской организации Netsafe представили бота Re:scam для борьбы с интернет-мошенниками. После получения почтового адреса авантюристов, алгоритм вступает с ними в бесконечную беседу, отвлекая внимание от потенциальных жертв на себя. Параллельно бот учится вести диалоги со злоумышленниками.

Василий Сычёв"

https://nplus1.ru/news/2017/11/25/politiciansam

Обошлись без Собчак и Коли-урингоя  )))

----------


## Avia M

ТАСС, 30 ноября. Страны мира должны разорвать любые отношения с КНДР. Об этом постоянный представитель США при ООН Никки Хейли заявила в среду на экстренном заседании Совета Безопасности, посвященном очередному ракетному испытанию КНДР.
По мнению постпреда США, военный конфликт, который стремится развязать Ким Чен Ын, приведет к "полному уничтожению режима в КНДР"

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Постпред США при ООН призвала страны разорвать все связи с КНДР - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Полагаю Ыну как раз конфликт не нужен...

----------


## OKA

Тётя Мотя всплыла снова  :

"Депутат Госдумы Наталья Поклонская решила вернуть награду и "дворянские титулы", когда-то полученные от Российского императорского дома в изгнании. Об этом Поклонская написала на своей странице в Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/Poklonskaya...28013251005829

Орден от главы Российского императорского дома великой княгини Марии Мухранской-Гогенцоллерн Поклонской вручили в 2014 году. Тогда же ее возвели в достоинство кавалерственной дамы женского Императорского ордена святой Анастасии Узорешительницы.

По словам Поклонской, она отказывается от наград из-за отношения Российского императорского дома к фильму "Матильда" — в целом отрицательно оценивая картину, Мухранская-Гогенцоллерн выступила против ее запрета, который, по ее мнению, только создал бы фильму лишнюю рекламу.

"Наступила ситуация с фильмом "Матильда", отношение к которому стало лакмусовой бумажкой порядочности и подлинного отношения к святой царской семье, да и к вере, к защите устоев нашей родины в целом", — считает депутат.

В Российском императорском доме Романовых сравнили поступок Поклонской с ситуацией 1917 года, когда многие отрекались не только от наград и почестей, но и от самого императора.

"Депутат Поклонская защищает Романовых от самих Романовых. Это выглядит очень комично. Нам прислали ее весьма спутанное сообщение. Ей никто не жаловал никаких титулов… Госпожа Поклонская совершенно не разбирается в том, что происходит в Доме Романовых", — отметил директор канцелярии императорского дома Александр Закатов.

Он добавил, что, говоря о своем особом почитании царя-мученика, депутат "напрочь забыла" слова Николая II. "Он сказал, что всех простил, просил не мстить за него. Последние слова его были: "Не зло победит зло, а только любовь". Вот этой любви, видимо, совсем не сталось у госпожи Поклонской, остался только фанатизм и экстремистская настроенность. Мы за нее молимся…" — заключил Закатов.

Фильм "Матильда" посвящен судьбе балерины Матильды Кшесинской, в которую был влюблен цесаревич, будущий император Николай II. Главную роль сыграла Михалина Ольшанска из Польши, Николая II — немецкий артист Ларс Айдингер. Премьера прошла 6 октября в Мариинском театре Санкт-Петербурга, а в широкий прокат картина вышла 25 октября. Поклонская, которая считает, что образ Николая II в фильме не соответствует образу канонизированного церковью императора, десятки раз просила Генпрокуратуру проверить фильм и отозвать у него прокатное удостоверение."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/society/20171130/1509894685.html

Кхм... Ппц))) Про фильм давно уже все забыли, ан нет)) Фантомы прошлого страшилками летают)) :

http://www.logoslovo.ru/forum/all/topic_13877_1_112712/

Вообще-то жаль депутатшу. Теперь и эти её шпынять будут. И так неприятелей полна коробочка )) Обнаружила ли она признаки коррупции в своём учреждении- вот вопрос.  

  

https://www.yaplakal.com/forum1/topic867208.html

----------


## OKA

"Двукратная чемпионка мира по биатлону чешка Габриэла Соукалова считает, что МОК не должен допускать российских спортсменов до участия в Играх-2018 в Пхёнчхане. На этой неделе стало известно, что после дисквалификации из-за допинговых нарушений на Олимпиаде-2014 в Сочи Яны Романовой и Ольги Вилухиной бронзовую медаль в эстафете получит чешская команда, в составе которой выступала и Соукалова.


Фото: globallookpress

«Вы несомненно уже знаете о том, что сборная Чехии спустя четыре года после Игр в Сочи получит олимпийскую медаль. С одной стороны, я рада, что справедливость наконец-то восторжествовала. При этом мне очень жаль Еву Пускарчикову, а также мою подругу Йитку Ландову, которая в прошлом году по состоянию здоровья завершила карьеру. Они отдали спорту всю жизнь, но не смогли насладиться заслуженным успехом. Выступаю за то, чтобы допинговые нарушения считались серьезным преступлением. Нельзя позволить российским спортсменам выступить на Играх в Пхёнчхане. Честность и справедливость важнее победы, добытой любой ценой. К сожалению, в России этого еще не поняли», — написала Cоукалова в Facebook..."

Подробнее на РБК:

https://sport.rbc.ru/news/5a1e98139a...7947a85afa108b

Звериный оскал чешского капитализма))

Ушли её подруги... Наверное теперь в знаменитую чешскую порноиндустрию))

Чешские лыжницы бывают очень ловкими ))  

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2...B0%D0%BD%D0%B0

----------


## Avia M

> чешка Габриэла Соукалова считает


Данная персоналия считает давно и много. Отрабатывает...

https://rusbiathlon.ru/humour/biathlon/id86639/

----------


## Avia M

Мятежники-хуситы из движения "Ансар Аллах" заявили в понедельник, что восстановили контроль над йеменской столицей после вооруженного выступления, предпринятого против них экс-президентом республики Али Абдаллой Салехом.
Телеканал "Аль-Маядин" передал заявление подконтрольного мятежникам МВД, в котором говорится "о подавлении предательского заговора, направленного на разжигание в Сане междоусобицы".
"Кризису положен конец, предводитель заговорщиков [Салех] убит при попытке покинуть город", - указывается в заявлении. В нем отмечается, что "вооруженные милиции, подконтрольные Салеху, вступили в сговор с агрессорами из аравийской коалиции, которые усилили бомбардировки йеменской столицы".
В свою очередь телеканал Sky News Arabia сообщил со ссылкой на собственные источники, что сын Али Абдаллы Салеха Халед получил ранение и попал в плен к хуситам.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
СМИ: столица Йемена перешла под контроль мятежников после убийства экс-президента - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

> Мятежники-хуситы из движения "Ансар Аллах" заявили в понедельник, что восстановили контроль над йеменской столицей после вооруженного выступления, предпринятого против них экс-президентом республики Али Абдаллой Салехом.
> Телеканал "Аль-Маядин" передал заявление подконтрольного мятежникам МВД, в котором говорится "о подавлении предательского заговора, направленного на разжигание в Сане междоусобицы".
> "Кризису положен конец, предводитель заговорщиков [Салех] убит при попытке покинуть город", - указывается в заявлении. В нем отмечается, что "вооруженные милиции, подконтрольные Салеху, вступили в сговор с агрессорами из аравийской коалиции, которые усилили бомбардировки йеменской столицы".
> В свою очередь телеканал Sky News Arabia сообщил со ссылкой на собственные источники, что сын Али Абдаллы Салеха Халед получил ранение и попал в плен к хуситам.
> 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> СМИ: столица Йемена перешла под контроль мятежников после убийства экс-президента - Международная панорама - ТАСС



"..Салех размашисто пожимает руку Джорджу Бушу в 2007 году. Через 4 года при помощи США, Салех будет свергнут с поста президента Йемена и ему на смену придет саудовская марионетка Хади. Пройдет еще 6 лет и Салех будет убит пытаясь вступить в сговор с теми, кто его когда-то сверг. Такие вот гримасы Ближневосточной политики.



Появились интересные подробности на тему провального переворота Салеха, который привел к смерти бывшего президента Йемена.

1. Салех хотел сделать ставку на войска Республиканской гвардии, проигнорировав интересы армейского спецназа и своей личной охраны.
2. План заключался в том, чтобы собрать в Сане необходимые силы Республиканской гвардии, захватить столицу, распустить военный совет, куда Салех входил вместе с лидерами хуситов и фактически привести его к единоличной власти.
3. Салех назначил сына своей сестры командующим гвардией, что вызвало резкое неприятие ряда командиров гвардии и спецназа. Это привело к тому, что часть из командиров просто проигнорировали переворот и не приняли в нем участие.
4. После заседания, прошедшего за несколько дней до мятежа, где обсуждался заговор против хуситов, часть командиров гвардии разуверилась в Салехе, так как позиции хуситов им казались крепче, чем позиции бывшего президента. Салех по сути не смог их убедить, что победит.
5. Некоторые из присутствующих по своим каналам донесли ситуацию о заговоре до лидеров хуситов и те успели предпринять контрмеры, а часть формальных сторонников Салеха заняли формальный нейтралитет - мол идет война, мы в политику не лезем.
6. Когда начался переворот и силы Салеха начали захватывать объекты в Сане, вскоре выяснилось, что часть офицеров на которых рассчитывали, просто не вышли на службу или прикинулись заболевшими, в результате чего мятеж начал рассыпаться.
7. Скорее всего лидеры хуситов и иранцы знали, что у Салеха план с изъяном, поэтому ему дали выступить, чтобы продемонстрировать его предательство народа Йемена и сговор с саудитами, после чего оперативно ликвидировали вместе с частью его окружения. Многоходовочка?
8. Саудиты должны были помочь Салеху авиаударами, но не ожидали, что мятеж будет подавлен столь стремительно, а Салех не успеет бежать. Какова роль КСИР в этой истории пока неизвестно, но Иран скорее всего не остался в стороне. Почему то вспомнился Киркук.

В целом, выглядит так, что Салех по сговору с саудитами планировал военный переворот, но качество исполнения оставляло желать лучшего и результат вполне закономерен. Отсюда мораль - готовьте военные перевороты надлежащим образом (и не разводите кумовство), иначе загрузят в пикап с простреленной головой https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3851244.html. Победи Салех, в пикапы скорее всего грузили бы лидеров хуситов, но получилось то, что получилось."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3851341.html

Посты на тему Йемена :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/683123.html

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3848582.html

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3848975.html

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3851244.html





"Несмотря на бои с силами выступившего против них бывшего президента Салеха в Сане, йеменские хуситы продолжают боевые действия против саудовской коалиции. Сегодня (3 декабря 2017 г.) они впервые запустили новую крылатую ракету наземного базирования. Целью была заявлена строящаяся АЭС "Барака" в ОАЭ, что находится более чем за 1000 км от ближайших позиций хуситов в Йемене. Сама ракета до цели похоже не долетела, согласно заявлениям ОАЭ. Но тут интересно, что у Йемена до войны ничего подобного не было, да и вообще стран что ведут программы создания крылатых ракет большой дальности для поражения наземных целей в мире немного.
Судя по кадрам запуска ракета очень похожа на иранскую крылатую ракету наземного базирования Soumar, что была представлена пару лет назад и проходила испытания. Возможно Иран решил ее испытать в боевых условиях. Но опять же, интересно, как такую ракету протащили в Йемен.. Пожалуй единственный вариант, что ее переправляли по частям и затем уже собирали в йеменских условиях. Но это резко увеличивает вероятность технических проблем, что возможно и произошло в полете..."

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/682893.html

----------


## Avia M

ГАЗА, 12 дек — РИА Новости. Палестинское движение ХАМАС заявило о начале третьей интифады после решения США признать Иерусалим израильской столицей, сообщил РИА Новости пресс-секретарь движения Абдулатив Алкану.
Участник акции протеста в Палестине против решения о признании Иерусалима столицей Израиля. 7 декабря 2017
"Мы объявили о начале третьей интифады, чтобы протесты продолжались и чтобы надавить на США, чтобы они отменили свое решение. В секторе Газа акции протеста растут в рамках начала интифады. Это третья интифада", — заявил Алкану.
Он пообещал новый "День гнева" против решения Америки.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20171212/1510774089.html

Скучно нам барин, давай посольство перенесём...

"Есчо шедевр"...

"За обедом канцлер [Германии Ангела] Меркель и президент [Франции Эмманюэль] Макрон также проинформируют лидеров о выполнении минских соглашений *с прицелом на продление санкций* в отношении РФ"

Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/4806794

----------


## Avia M

... когда он был ребенком, мысли о России наводили страх. "Идея дружбы с Россией казалась абсурдной, потому что Россия угрожала нам ядерными боеголовками", - пояснил Джонсон.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Джонсон сравнил Россию с закрытой и недоброжелательной Спартой - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Вот что бывает, если с детства не выкинуть "боеголовку из головы" :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

"По всем фронтам"...

ООН, 19 декабря. /ТАСС/. Генеральная Ассамблея ООН во вторник большинством голосов приняла резолюцию, осуждающую якобы имеющие в Крыму место нарушения прав человека и якобы "незаконное установление Российской Федерацией законов, юрисдикции и управления" на полуострове.
Россия в документе, который в ноябре была одобрен 3-м комитетом ГА, названа "оккупирующей державой".

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Генассамблея ООН одобрила резолюцию по Крыму, называющую Россию «оккупирующей державой» - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Nazar

> "По всем фронтам"...


Отлично, две трети евразийского континента, проголосовало против.

----------


## lindr

> Джонсон сравнил Россию с закрытой и недоброжелательной Спартой


Если учесть, что тоталитарная Спарта в итоге победила демократические Афины, то это похоже комплимент  :Biggrin:

----------


## Бурундук

_lindr_, это была в прямом смысле пиррова победа. Она ослабила всю полисную систему Греции и привела к возвышению Македонии. Вот здесь хорошо сказано о последствиях:



> Спарта, как известно, взяла верх в Пелопоннесской войне, Афины были разгромлены. Могла ли Спарта быть настоящим гегемоном Греции? Она была страной с патриархальной экономикой, превосходящей все другие греческие государства лишь в военном отношении. Вряд ли она стала бы лидером, подобно Афинам в свое время. Естественно, ей пришлось сохранять свое господство, опираясь на военную силу, вмешиваясь во внутренние дела подчиненных государств. Долго такое положение сохраняться не могло, и, поскольку Афины были ослаблены, возникли сначала Беотийский, а затем и Аркадский союзы. Такая раздробленность была на руку давнему врагу Греции – Персидскому царству: благодаря его финансовой помощи возродился и Афинский морской союз. Результатом всех конфликтов между Спартой, Афинами, а также присоединившимися к ним Коринфом и Фивами в середине IV века до н.э. стало значительное ослабление Греции. Конфликт привел к отсутствию единого управляющего центра, столицы греческого государства. Полисная система потерпела кризис, и он произошел в то время, когда набирало силу не участвовавшее в этом конфликте государство – Македония, которому и суждено было объединить весь греческий мир.

----------


## lindr

Если говорить в долгосрочной перспективе, то единоличного победителя не могло быть в принципе без изменения структуры, т.к. все история Древней Греции - история бесконечных войн полисов, альтернатива - личности типа Цинь Шихуанди, он сумел решить аналогичную проблему в Китае. Цинь было сильно только в военном отношении, но после победы им удалось построить новый объединенный Китай и именно с этого момента в сознаниии китайцев укоренилась мысль, что единая страна для "Китайского мира"- хорошо а много независимых -плохо. В России подобная мысль укоренилась в правление Ивана III

Персидское царство на два столетия обеспечивало мир и спокойствие для множества разнообразных этносов пока туда не сунулся Александр. Но "Иранский мир" все равно выстоял, сейчас это общее этнокультурное пространство включает Иран, Ирак, Кувейт, Бахрейн, Азербайджан, Туркмению, Афганистан и частично Дагестан. Некоторые политические элиты части вышеуказанных стран увы упорно пытаются отрицать этот очевидный факт.

Вопрос в другом, война вскрыла все несовершенство афинской политической системы, стоило потерпеть ряд поражений и наступил полный хаос в управлении. Греция под властью Спарты выглядела убого, но у Афин получилось бы вероятно еще хуже. Объединение страны и создание империи - это прежде всего ломка мировозрения. Цинь Шихуанди провел очень простой лозунг : Объединить все, что находится под небесами (варвары естественно не в счет). Иван III подал идею "Третьего Рима" письменно зафиксированную при Василии III. 

А что было у Афин? Собственно это ответ - почему они проиграли. Спарте напротив не хватило гибкости в терпения с одной стороны для проведения объединения с одной стороны и грубой силы к тем, кто не стал бы объединятся не при каких условиях.

У Рима хватало и того и другого, результат общеизвестен.

----------


## OKA

> Если говорить в долгосрочной перспективе, то единоличного победителя не могло быть в принципе без изменения структуры, т.к. все история Древней Греции - история бесконечных войн полисов, альтернатива - личности типа Цинь Шихуанди, он сумел решить аналогичную проблему в Китае. Цинь было сильно только в военном отношении, но после победы им удалось построить новый объединенный Китай и именно с этого момента в сознаниии китайцев укоренилась мысль, что единая страна для "Китайского мира"- хорошо а много независимых -плохо. В России подобная мысль укоренилась в правление Ивана III...


"..Китайцы умело национализировали "коммунизм", обозвали трагические моменты истории "трудностями развития", и спокойно продолжают свой путь."  ))

Умозаключения о современной политике...

----------


## OKA

> ... когда он был ребенком, мысли о России наводили страх. "Идея дружбы с Россией казалась абсурдной, потому что Россия угрожала нам ядерными боеголовками", - пояснил Джонсон.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Джонсон сравнил Россию с закрытой и недоброжелательной Спартой - Международная панорама - ТАСС
> 
> Вот что бывает, если с детства не выкинуть "боеголовку из головы"







 :Confused: 

Байцыкл,байцыкл)) Спивал таку песню известный шоуман))




http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/t...Newsnight.html

----------


## Avia M

> известный шоуман))


Видно по гримасе - расстроился Боря. Всех медведей с московских улиц, предварительно изловили особисты...




> Не использовать мобильный телефон, не пить водку, избегать красивых женщин, не заходить одному в лифт, менять в последний момент номер в отеле. Такими советами напутствуют министра иностранных дел Великобритании Бориса Джонсона накануне его первого визита в Россию. Одновременно глава британского Генштаба маршал Стюарт Пич также выступил с описанием "страшилок". Военачальник рассказал публике, как Россия будет отключать острову интернет.


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/authors/20171217/1511072826.html

----------


## Avia M

Демократия рулит...

КИШИНЕВ, 2 января. /ТАСС/. Конституционный суд Молдавии разрешил утвердить кадровые перестановки в правительстве, игнорируя мнение президента Игоря Додона, который выразил несогласие с предложенными кандидатурами. Такой вердикт вынесли во вторник судьи в ответ на запрос группы депутатов от сформировавшей правительство Демократической партии Молдовы.
Отказ президента суд приравнял к его "неспособности исполнять свои обязанности". "В этом случае полномочия главы государства могут быть делегированы председателю парламента или премьеру", - заявил судья КС Игорь Доля.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Перестановки в правительстве Молдавии совершат в обход президента - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

"Сотни тысяч французов потребовали от России выплат по облигациям времен Российской империи. Сумма требований составляет порядка 30 миллиардов евро, передает RFI.

В 1867 году российские железнодорожные компании приступили к выпуску обеспеченных золотом государственных облигаций. За три последующих десятилетия французы инвестировали в проект 15 миллиардов франков (53 миллиарда евро).

Прибыль смогли получить лишь часть вкладчиков, потому что в 1918 году Владимир Ленин подписал указ об отказе от выплат царских долгов. В 1997 году Россия заключила с Францией договор, в котором прописывалось, что Россия рассчиталась с долгами Российской империи.

Однако порядка 400 тысяч наследников тех самых инвесторов продолжают требовать компенсаций, аргументируя свои претензии тем, что "Россия далеко не банкрот".

"Государственный долг не имеет срока давности. Она должна платить. Таковы правила игры", — заявил радиостанции RFI один из претендентов на получение выплат."

Французы потребовали от России выплат по царским долгам на колоссальные суммы . РЕН ТВ




https://twitter.com/i_korotchenko/st...42940162228224

Довы..е либерасты ))

----------


## Avia M

> "Сотни тысяч французов потребовали от России выплат


Вспомнилась Петровка 38.

https://youtu.be/C_6Ubj-YM6o

Вот ещё оригиналы...

ВАРШАВА, 16 января. /ТАСС/. Новый глава МИД Польши Яцек Чапутович намерен уволить из министерства выпускников МГИМО. Об этом сообщило во вторник радио RMF FM.
По данным радиостанции, новый глава ведомства "попрощается со "старыми" работниками - в основном выпускниками московского МГИМО, - и "примет новые кадры". При этом сообщается, что в министерстве даже *готовы снизить планку уровня знаний и профессиональных умений*, необходимых для работы.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
СМИ: новый глава МИД Польши уволит из ведомства выпускников МГИМО - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

" США планируют подписать ряд новых соглашений с Казахстаном в целях расширения сотрудничества в сфере обороны и безопасности. Об этом сообщается в письменном заявлении, которое было распространено от имени пресс-секретаря Белого дома Сары Сандерс по итогам состоявшихся 16 января в Вашингтоне переговоров президентов США и Казахстана Дональда Трампа и Нурсултана Назарбаева.

"Два лидера обещали углублять двусторонние отношения в области обороны и безопасности, указав на свое намерение заключить несколько соглашений, которые расширяют сотрудничество, оперативную совместимость (вооруженных сил США и Казахстана - прим. ТАСС), доступ и логистические маршруты для поддержки региональной безопасности", - говорится в документе. В нем не поясняется, доступ к чему будет расширен для американских ВС в Казахстане и о каких конкретно маршрутах идет речь.

Также США будут проводить консультации с Казахстаном по вопросам применения американских санкций в отношении третьих стран во избежание последствий для его экономики. 

"Лидеры намерены консультироваться по вопросам санкций во избежание каких-либо непредусмотренных последствий для экономики Казахстана", - говорится в документе. Никакая конкретика на этот счет не приводится.

Назарбаев передал своему американскому коллеге Дональду Трампу приглашение нанести визит в Казахстан. 

Как отмечается в этом документе, лидеры обсудили перспективы дальнейшего развития двустороннего "расширенного стратегического партнерства". "Президент Назарбаев поблагодарил президента Трампа за гостеприимство и передал приглашение посетить Казахстан в будущем. Оба лидера подтвердили независимость, территориальную целостность и суверенитет Казахстана, а также его роль в продвижении глобального мира и процветания", - говорится в заявлении. Готовится ли визит главы администрации США в Казахстан и в какие сроки, не уточняется.

Кроме того, Белый дом проинформировал о том, что США изучат заинтересованность Казахстана в том, чтобы присоединиться к Конвенции Совета Европы по киберпреступности (Будапештской конвенции) от 2001 года"

Подробнее на ТАСС:

США намерены заключить ряд соглашений с Казахстаном в сфере обороны - Международная панорама - ТАСС


Видать неспроста на латиницу перешли...

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 17 янв — РИА Новости. Министр обороны Нидерландов Анк Бэйлевелд заявила, что российские самолеты Ту-160, которые во время планового полета над Северным морем в понедельник сопровождались бельгийскими F-16, пытались "напугать или спровоцировать, или проверить" западные страны

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180117/1512780721.html

Тётенька министр "испужалась ероплана". Пущай приезжает на форум "Армия 2018", познакомится с Ту-160 поближе, испуг пройдёт... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> МОСКВА, 17 янв — РИА Новости. Министр обороны Нидерландов Анк Бэйлевелд заявила, что российские самолеты Ту-160, которые во время планового полета над Северным морем в понедельник сопровождались бельгийскими F-16, пытались "напугать или спровоцировать, или проверить" западные страны
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180117/1512780721.html
> 
> Тётенька министр "испужалась ероплана". ..


Они там упоротые на западе. Зомбаки, типо  клинтонши))
Сказано- страшно страшная Россия, и из каждого утюга , или министерского хлебальника несётся про "угрозу миру". 
При СССР было тоже самое, только силы были сопоставимы и вооружённые, да и экономика мобилизацию бы выдержала. Нынче не так. Однозначно! ))
Вот и несут всякую чушь. Можно подумать, что простое сравнение сил наты и РФ эта фру-министр обороны осуществить не в состоянии))
Хотя может быть от неё скрывают ужасную правду?  :Biggrin:   Пусть со своими нетолерастными мигрантами и брэйвиками разберутся, а после в политику суются . А то , панимаешь им кемской волости кусок зачем-то отрезали, так теперь и на Шпицберген не пущаютЪ)) 
Айвэна зэ Террибля на них с Петром1 и Сталиным не хватает)) Оборзели совсем))

----------


## Avia M

> Они там упоротые на западе.


И не только...


Москва. 18 января. INTERFAX.RU - Президент США Дональд Трамп предлагает *перенести из Минска в другое место* переговоры по урегулированию конфликта в Украине, достигнута договоренность работать в этом направлении, заявил президент Казахстана Нурсултан Назарбаев.
"Мы говорили о том, что "Минск-1" застопорился, в тупике, нужен "Минск-2". Он (Дональд Трамп - ИФ) говорит: "Давай в другом месте(проведем - ИФ)". Я говорю: "Давайте", - сказал Назарбаев в четверг на пресс-конференции в Нью-Йорке по итогам заседания Совета безопасности ООН.
"Вообще это первоначально *должно было быть в Казахстане*. Я поездки делал, чтобы собрать всех, чтобы встретились там. Так договорились, что в этом направлении будем работать", - добавил президент Казахстана.
"Минские договоренности зашли в тупик, я считаю. Сейчас миротворцев надо вводить в Донбасс и Луганск, чтобы они определили границу. Надо сближать их позиции как-то, подходить к взаимопониманию. Этого взаимопонимания сегодня нет", - сказал Назарбаев.

http://www.interfax.ru/world/596069

----------


## OKA

> МОСКВА, 17 янв — РИА Новости. Министр обороны Нидерландов Анк Бэйлевелд заявила, что российские самолеты Ту-160, которые во время планового полета над Северным морем в понедельник сопровождались бельгийскими F-16, пытались "напугать или спровоцировать, или проверить" западные страны
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180117/1512780721.html
> 
> Тётенька министр "испужалась ероплана". Пущай приезжает на форум "Армия 2018", познакомится с Ту-160 поближе, испуг пройдёт...




Скандинавская тема - это бесконечное продолжение "банкета")) 

"«Каждый швед знает кого-то, кто видел русскую субмарину»

    18 января 2018
    Маттиас Йоранссон
    Три года назад прямо под стенами королевского замка в Стокгольме военно-морской флот искал российскую подлодку-шпиона. Операция продолжалась всю вторую половину октября, завершилась ничем, а в ноябре чиновники и военные высшего уровня давали интервью, уверяя, что подводная лодка все-таки была. Маттиас Йоранссон, автор книги «Bjornen kommer» («Идет медведь»), рассказал корреспонденту “Ъ” Петру Силаеву об истории охоты на советские подлодки и причинах, побуждающих людей искать следы субмарин там, где их никогда не было. 

— Сколько раз в Швеции охотились за русскими подлодками?

— Только между 1980 и 1995 годами было зарегистрировано 6437 наблюдений русских подводных лодок. В 2014 году, во время последнего инцидента, поступило около 300 сигналов от населения за одну неделю. Я бы сказал, что в сумме наберется около 10 тыс. наблюдений. Это огромное дело. Если посчитать по теории «шести рукопожатий», получается, что каждый швед знает кого-то, кто видел русскую субмарину. То есть это большой культурный феномен. Об этом писали каждую неделю, говорили на телевидении, невозможно даже подсчитать, какое количество статей я лично прочел — тысячи.

— Вы пишете, что построили русскую подлодку из «Лего» в детстве.

— Безумная сторона состоит в том, что подлодка, которую я построил тогда — на гусеничном ходу,— появилась и в фантазиях шведских военных моряков, хотя никогда и не существовала. В 1982 году была большая охота за подлодкой во Хоршфьaрден: военные оцепили весь фьорд, но она исчезла. Тогда они послали ныряльщиков, и те увидели множество борозд на дне. Это послужило доказательством того, что там была не одна, а шесть подлодок: три подлодки-носителя и три мини-субмарины на гусеничном ходу. Борозды, которые они увидели, были, конечно, следами от якорей — любой гражданский ныряльщик мог бы это понять. Однако военные держали информацию под грифом «секретно» и продолжали быть уверены, что там должны были быть субмарины каких-то новых типов.

— Сколько из этих 6437 случаев подтвердилось?

— Ни одного.

— А по официальному мнению военных?

— Они могут позволить себе сказать что угодно. Если спросить шефа флота, он скажет около пяти. Если спросить шефа авиации, он скажет ни одного. Если спросить министра обороны Петера Хультквиста, он скажет сотни — что угодно. Один из офицеров — участник охот за лодками в 80-х говорил мне, что история с подлодками — это уникальный случай, когда человек, сомневающийся в чем-то, должен предоставить доказательства для сомнений.

— Когда были первые наблюдения?

— Еще 50–60-е годы. В 1966-м была первая большая охота за подлодкой, ее засекли глубоко в территориальных водах Швеции — естественно, это оказалась оптическая иллюзия. Потом была пауза до 1980-х, а затем начался период политической турбулентности в Польше, и СССР организовал масштабные маневры на Балтике. Кажется, тогда они напугали Швецию гораздо больше, чем Польшу. Люди начали видеть самолеты, перископы.

— Но настоящая волна началась после инцидента с реальной подлодкой С-363?

— Да, в 1981 году все считали, что она точно была шпионом. Факт же состоит в том, что залив, в котором она застряла, был таким мелким, что она вообще не смогла бы там погрузиться. Шпионить на такой подлодке в этом районе было невозможно, они не могли бы попасть туда по своей воле. Не существует никаких доказательств того, что они были на шпионском задании. На подлодке тогда было 56 человек. Прошло уже 36 лет, и шведы очень настойчиво пытались выпытать у этих людей, в том числе деньгами, что они там делали на самом деле. Однако ни один не изменил историю, которую они рассказывали изначально. Это была просто дикая ошибка в навигации.

— Должна ли Швеция бояться России?

— Моя книга о том, что очень многие шведы уже боятся России. Всегда интересно копаться в том, во что все верят.

Мы слышим очень много разговоров, официальных заявлений, довольно слабых теорий, но мой вопрос был: в чем же состоят твердые свидетельства того, что мы должны бояться России?

И я не слишком-то много нашел их, честно говоря. Я включил в свое исследование период с 1946 года до наших дней и не увидел никаких свидетельств того, что России может быть интересна Швеция вообще.

— Насколько эта идея популярна в шведском обществе?

— Если посмотреть в исторической перспективе, она движется волнами и никогда не пропадает. Каждый раз, когда Россия делает что-то в другой части мира, многие шведы думают, что то же самое произойдет в Швеции. Нельзя сказать, что эта идея появилась ниоткуда, тем не менее она довольно безумна, на мой взгляд. Если посмотреть на международные опросы, например Transatlantic Trends, шведы всегда были на самом верху списка стран, где негативно относятся к России — 79% в 2016 году. Процент больше, чем в Финляндии и прибалтийских странах, которые находятся гораздо ближе к России и имеют больше исторических оснований для опасений.

— С чем это может быть связано?

— В Швеции было несколько волн паранойи, которые были совершенно необоснованны, однако власти так никогда и не разобрались с ними, и никто официально не заявил, что это были просто вспышки массовой истерии. Первая случилась сразу после Второй мировой войны, она касалась «ракет-призраков». Она была колоссальной, и при этом никто не говорит о ней сегодня. Тогда СССР занял ту часть Прибалтики, откуда нацисты запускали свои ракеты V2, и люди были очень взволнованы. В 1946-м над Северным полушарием прошел очень мощный метеоритный дождь, и шведская пресса опубликовала массу статьей о том, что это, возможно, были «ракеты Сталина». Началась массовая истерия, и за три месяца лета 1946 года было зафиксировано в сумме 997 таких «ракет-призраков». Журналисты со всего мира приезжали в Стокгольм и писали о «ракетном вторжении» и о том, как Сталин использует нейтральную Швецию в качестве полигона для нового вооружения. Это было чистое безумие.

— Как отреагировало шведское командование тогда?

— Логичной реакцией было бы признать, что произошла вспышка массовой истерии. Однако, по всей видимости, шведский генералитет сам верил в эти ракеты. В 1946 году военные изучили каждый из инцидентов и выяснили, что 800 из них были точно метеоритами. Но так как они не могли объяснить все инциденты, и они сделали логически неверное заключение, что что-то точно было. Вы говорите в России «Нет дыма без огня»? Эта обычная присказка полностью логически неверная: чем больше людей утверждают что-то, тем больше людей верят в это. Так начинается психологическая эпидемия. В Швеции закрепился образ, будто Россия постоянно нарушает наши территориальные границы. Теперь Россия посылает дроны. Дроны — это подводные лодки современности. Сообщения о дронах появляются каждую неделю. О четырех инцидентах сообщалось в медиа, один получил очень большую огласку в прошлом году. Могут ли они долететь до Швеции? Разве что из Калининграда до Готланда, а потом они должны были бы разворачиваться обратно. То есть это даже теоретически невозможно. Как же получается, что люди постоянно их видят? Их невозможно заснять на пленку, их нельзя засечь на радаре. Только шведские военные могут их увидеть каким-то образом — это что-то вроде снежного человека или лесных троллей.

— Какие доводы приводят шведские военные в пользу того, что Россия может напасть?

— Когда задаешь простые вопросы, вроде этого, всегда получаешь очень развернутый ответ. Например: «Возможно, Россия не хочет оккупировать Швецию, но она может напасть на прибалтийские страны».

Есть документ, опубликованный Шведской Королевской академией военных наук в 2011 году. В нем рассматривается сценарий нападения России на Прибалтику. Далее излагается довольно сложная теория: если Россия нападает на прибалтийские страны, русские будут ожидать контратаки со стороны НАТО. Самолетам НАТО, в свою очередь, потребуется преодолеть шведское воздушное пространство для ее нанесения. Швеция предоставит им эту возможность, и тогда русские захотят иметь базу ПВО на их пути. Для этой цели идеально подходит шведский остров Готланд (он находится в центре Балтики, между континентальной Швецией и Калининградской областью.— П. С.). В связи с этим война в Прибалтике начнется с того, что Россия попытается захватить Готланд. Эта теория получила кодовое название «Авианосец Готланд» и выглядит довольно надуманной. Однако проблема состоит в том, что, когда речь заходит о России, военным перестают задавать серьезные вопросы. Они продолжали развивать эту идею в политических кругах на протяжении долгого времени, и в результате им удалось закрепить ее как реалистичную. Требовалась только искра, и после событий на Украине военные немедленно выступили с идеей военного укрепления Готланда.

— То есть Швеция видит себя в качестве защитника прибалтийских стран от России?

— После распада СССР Швеция очень сильно повлияла на развитие вооруженных сил в этих странах: туда поставлялось вооружение, проводились тренировки персонала. Также многие шведские офицеры имеют прибалтийские корни, в частности, человек, который сформулировал идею «Авианосец Готланд» — Карлис Неретникс. В книге я цитирую его выступление на Алмедален (крупнейший политический форум в Швеции, проводится на острове Готланд каждое лето.— П. С.), где он рассказывает о сценариях нападения России. К примеру, он говорит о том, что русские могут спрятать оружие и военных во фрахтовых контейнерах на грузовых судах. Они пересекут море, и раз — из контейнеров выкатывают танки и вертолеты, будут захвачены Готланд и Блекинге. Очень странная идея — люди, которые работают в генштабе и разведке, считают, что подобная операция невозможна даже теоретически.

— Почему шведы не создали атомную бомбу, если рассматривали советскую угрозу всерьез?

— Они пытались — идея о шведской атомной бомбе существовала. Они создали программу по мирному и военному использованию атомной энергии, и мы были одной из первых стран, где построили атомный ректор — он был неподалеку от Стокгольма. Но добывать плутоний оказалось чересчур затратно, это бы отняло почти 10% от всего оборонного бюджета. Тогда мы обратились к американцам. В США посчитали затраты и ответили, что даже если они дадут шведам плутоний, все остальное — системы, ракеты, бункеры — обойдется настолько дорого, что для НАТО будет лучше, если Швеция вложит свои деньги в развитие ВВС и флота. Тем не менее американцы пообещали, что в случае атомной войны Швеция будет под их атомным зонтиком.

— Швеция и так обладает самыми сильными вооруженными силами в Скандинавии. Почему страна, которая всегда заявляла о своем мирном статусе, имеет столь хорошо подготовленную армию?

— Шведская политика нейтралитета была основана на идее того, что мы сможем производить собственное вооружение и не быть зависимыми от США и Великобритании. Нам была нужна сильная индустрия, и связь индустрии и правительства всегда была очень плотной. Это очень старая традиция. Рабочие места, независимая оборона и развитие технологии — три базовых элемента политики социал-демократов. И ВПК предоставлял все три элемента. Во время холодной войны у нас была четвертая по размерам авиация в мире. Шведские вооруженные силы всегда были мотивированы на случай угрозы с востока, это основная причина их существования. Когда ее не стало в 90-е, в шведском обществе велись серьезные дебаты о том, нужны ли нам вооруженные силы вообще. Сейчас ВПК составляет 0,5% валового продукта, однако по традиции правительство считает это направление максимально важным. К примеру, 17% от бюджета на исследования идет в ВПК.

— Может быть, в этом состоит разгадка: для развития индустрии после войны шведским военным был нужен враг, и им стал СССР?

— Они использовали это, безусловно, однако моя точка зрения состоит в том, что они боялись даже больше, чем использовали этот страх. Сохранилось множество документов, дневников, и можно увидеть — они действительно боялись того, что русские могут напасть. Сложно привязать это к какой-то логике, этот страх наполнял все общество. В руководстве страны часто находились люди, которые пытались сбалансировать ситуацию. В этом состоит отличие сегодняшней политики от политики времен холодной войны: тогда существовал баланс между генералитетом, который всегда продвигал идею настороженности к России и политиками, которые желали притормозить военных.

В современной Швеции все направлено в одну сторону, сильнее, чем в 50-х. Все политические силы говорят об опасности России, все хотят еще больше вооружиться, даже Левая партия и зеленые. Суммы, о которых сейчас говорят в парламенте — 80–90 млрд крон, на самом деле больше, чем инвестировалось во времена холодной войны, с учетом инфляции.

— В книге вы пишите о «бронированном треугольнике» в руководстве страны. Что он собой представляет?

— Многие шведские военные сразу после окончания службы начинают работать на компании ВПК. Это касается и политиков. В США существует правило revolving doors — своего рода карантин, отделяющий политику от бизнеса, однако в Швеции таких правил нет. К примеру, Стефан Левен, наш бывший премьер-министр, на следующий день после отставки уже работал в информационном отделе Saab. Существует множество примеров, когда министры и генералы перепрыгивают между этими тремя зонами. Многие политики — бывшие военные или находятся в браке с военными, это сравнительно узкий круг людей. И можно сказать, что этот «бронированный треугольник» получил очень много от страха последних лет. Сейчас все партии готовы повысить бюджет на оборону, говорят о повышении до 2% ВВП — практически об удвоении. И эти деньги поступают в индустрию. Неожиданно, но Швеция — первая в Европе по затратам на каждого военнослужащего.

— Но что Россия получит от нападения? Что говорят военные?

— Они не идут так далеко. Им и не надо, потому что у них нет оппозиции. Это происходит, когда одна группа владеет какой-то темой и дебатирует сама с собой достаточно долго без «адвоката дьявола», и ее не тревожат.

— В 90-х СССР распался, и тем не менее в руководстве Швеции все равно остались люди, которые верили в возможность нападения России.

— Да, это был Карл Бильдт и многие офицеры ВМФ. Еще будучи молодым политиком, в 80-е он построил свою карьеру на страхе перед подлодками. В 90-е, уже на посту премьер-министра, он сделал нечто, что стало одной из самых позорных ошибок, которые совершало наше правительство. Тогда военные закупили новые гидрофоны и еще не научились ими как следует пользоваться. В результате моряки записали множество звуков животных. А Карл Бильд к тому моменту уже 12 лет говорил о том, что русские подлодки нарушают шведские границы, и когда он получил рапорт о записи подозрительных звуков в акватории, он сразу послал официальную ноту протеста Ельцину. К моменту, когда Ельцин должен был писать ответ, специалисты ВМФ уже поняли, что это были куницы, которые играли рядом с гидрофоном.

— Если Россия не станет делать резких шагов во внешней политике, изменят ли шведы свое мнение о нас?

— В шведских медиа существует устоявшаяся позиция относительно всего, что делает Россия. Когда была встреча НАТО в Варшаве, генерал Петер Павел (председатель Военного комитета НАТО.— П. С.) дал интервью Reuters по поводу возможности российской агрессии в Прибалтике. Он сказал, что не существует никаких данных, которые подтверждали бы эту возможность. Цитировалось повсюду, кроме Швеции. Это как с Винни Пухом: если человек ищет монстра, он везде видит только монстров. Я бы сказал, что, пока сохраняется украинский вопрос, ничто не сможет повлиять на шведское восприятие и дебаты. Все завязано на Украину."

Переводика - «Каждый швед знает кого-то, кто видел русскую субмарину»


Позабыли про шведский атомный проект, почему шведские самолёты заточены под стандарты наты (в т.ч. и как носители т.я.о.), и про то, для чего такой весёлый о. Готланд предназначен))

----------


## Avia M

> "Сотни тысяч французов потребовали от России выплат


Ещё требователи...

Молдавские власти собираются предъявить России счёт на миллиарды долларов из-за присутствия российских военных в непризнанной Приднестровской Молдавской республике.

https://russian.rt.com/ussr/news/472...estrove-schyot

Вот как надо! https://youtu.be/sza3kRnLoG4

----------


## OKA

" Министерство национальной обороны Китая заявило, что США должны отказаться от политики холодной войны и взглянуть на китайское военное строительство и инициативы на международной арене «рационально и объективно». Заявление опубликовано на сайте ведомства. 
«Подстрекателями милитаризации Южно-Китайского моря являются страны, которые, похоже, не хотят видеть мир в регионе и используют знамя свободы для проведения военной деятельности», — отметил, в частности, официальный представитель министерства Жэнь Гоцян.
Заявление было сделано в ответ на недавно принятую Белым домом стратегию национальной безопасности США. В документе часто упоминаются Россия и Китай как главные конкуренты Соединенных Штатов. В документе говорится, что «Китай и Россия разрабатывают передовое оружие и расширяют возможности» и таким образом стремятся «сформировать мир, противоречащий американским ценностям и интересам».

По времени сообщение китайского министерства вышло после того, как американский военный корабль зашел в Южно-Китайское море. МИД КНР уже сделал заявление, что Китай примет все меры для защиты своего суверенитета." 

https://lenta.ru/news/2018/01/21/kitayskayapolitika/

http://www.mod.gov.cn/topnews/2018-0...nt_4802845.htm

----------


## Avia M

Глава Генштаба Британии Ник Картер заявил, что Россия собирается вскоре начать военные действия против Британии, и призвал изучать психологию и культуру русских, чтобы не пропустить момент удара. По словам Картера, за прошедшие годы Россия отточила свою боевую мощь в Сирии и теперь готовится обрушиться на доверчивый и беззащитный западный мир.

https://iz.ru/699710/aleksei-kupriianov/russkie-idut

Интересно, у политиков (британских) имеются профзаболевания? :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> Глава Генштаба Британии Ник Картер заявил, что Россия собирается вскоре начать военные действия против Британии, и призвал изучать психологию и культуру русских, чтобы не пропустить момент удара. По словам Картера, за прошедшие годы Россия отточила свою боевую мощь в Сирии и теперь готовится обрушиться на доверчивый и беззащитный западный мир.
> 
> https://iz.ru/699710/aleksei-kupriianov/russkie-idut
> 
> Интересно, у политиков (британских) имеются профзаболевания?


Конечно- многовековая русофобия)) И не только у англов))

Хотя если изучать т.н.  "русскую культуру" по киношлаку времён перестройки, 90-х и 2000-х, вплоть до современности, многое покажется странным  :Biggrin:

----------


## Казанец

Наталья Поклонская:	
Вот, к примеру, хотел бы господин Дональд Трамп пригласить меня на деловой ужин, но не сможет из-за своих же санкций. И будет довольствоваться лишь утренним кофе с кандидатом в президенты Ксенией Собчак. А я в отличие от президента США приглашаю его в солнечный российский Крым.
----------------------------------------
Ревнует?

----------


## Red307

> Наталья Поклонская:	
> Вот, к примеру, хотел бы господин Дональд Трамп пригласить меня на деловой ужин, но не сможет из-за своих же санкций. И будет довольствоваться лишь утренним кофе с кандидатом в президенты Ксенией Собчак. А я в отличие от президента США приглашаю его в солнечный российский Крым.
> ----------------------------------------
> Ревнует?


Порой вызывает тревогу ее психическое состояние. И  это депутат Госдумы

----------


## Avia M

> Порой вызывает тревогу ее психическое состояние. И  это депутат Госдумы


Вольфович до сих пор успешно депутатствует. Не переживайте, медицина кремлёвская на высоте... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Порой вызывает тревогу ее психическое состояние. И  это депутат Госдумы









> Вольфович до сих пор успешно депутатствует. Не переживайте, медицина кремлёвская на высоте...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kevV0MM5uY

Ну дык этож верхний политикЪ)) Там, нормальные люди тоже бывают))

----------


## OKA

"Пробирки" стали потолще))  



"Только что Народная Артистка США Никки Хэйли залила на свой свитер фотографии обломков какой-то рокеты. Брешит, мол, "Иран нарушает договоры". Ну а для особо непонятливых, на шланге написано "Сделано в Иране". На aнглийском. Занавес. "

https://twitter.com/nikkihaley/statu...056832/photo/1

https://glav.su/forum/5/2237/message...message4734488

Возникает вопрос- не в Ираке ли, и Афганистане амеры своё хим.оружие складируют? Или на евробазах? Или на других своих базах?

Ну не у себя ж на территории)) Смысла нет ))

----------


## Avia M

> "Пробирки" стали потолще))


А на жизнь не желают смотреть "ширше" (Хейли и пр. Обамы). Посему истерят на камеру...

----------


## OKA

> А на жизнь не желают смотреть "ширше" (Хейли и пр. Обамы). Посему истерят на камеру...


Народный тактический рыночно-эффективный хабальский приём)) "Держивора" называется))

----------


## OKA

"..."В случае с Россией сражение будет происходить на земле и в воздухе. Но без военно-морских сил здесь не обойтись, потому что в Россию и Европу перебросить большие силы можно только по водам Северной Атлантики, — объяснил генерал. — Без сражения на море во время этого перехода не обойтись, но в основном все будет происходить на земле", — подчеркнул Селва.

"Россия является вызовом для всего мира", — объявил он со ссылкой на Национальную стратегию обороны, добавив, что вовсе не следует полагать, будто именно Европа должна взять на себя основную тяжесть войны с Россией...

...В августе прошлого года американский журнал National Interest, однако, изложил иную версию возможного глобального конфликта. Согласно этому сценарию, Соединенные Штаты по-прежнему способны вести и выиграть сразу две масштабные войны с Китаем и Россией — или, во всяком случае, приблизиться к победе. Об этом писал Newsader в отдельном материале.

"Этот факт удерживает Москву и Пекин от искушения сыграть в азартные геополитические игры. Возможности Америки базируются на ее мощнейших в мире вооруженных силах и самом крепком в истории военном союзе, который она возглавляет, — говорится в публикации. — Все, что сейчас могут делать Москва и Пекин — создавать мелкие проблемы, на преодоление которых Америке приходится выделять те или иные активы. Тем не менее, однажды ситуация может измениться, и Америке стоит готовиться к тому, чтобы уже сейчас формировать нужные ей союзнические связи для сохранения статус-кво в качестве сверхдержавы, гарантирующей всем противникам неминуемое поражение в глобальном сражении"."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal....48.html#cutid1

Без прикрас, открытым текстом))

----------


## Avia M

> Без прикрас, открытым текстом))


И эти тоже:

КИЕВ, 1 февраля. /ТАСС/. Принятый Сенатом Польши закон об уголовной ответственности за пропаганду идеологии украинских националистов - "надругательство над исторической правдой" и радикальный антиукраинский шаг, который можно расценивать как удар в спину.
Это унижение достоинства украинской нации, надругательство над исторической правдой...

Подробнее на ТАСС:
В Раде назвали закон Польши «о бандеровцах» ударом в спину - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## OKA

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1590476.html

Ну вот, Обамагейт. Обама тоже агент Кремля))

Псака ушла , замену выписала)) 




Тоже , наверное, агент Кремля))

----------


## OKA

"США призвали Турцию отказаться от покупки зенитно-ракетных комплексов С-400 у России, иначе против Анкары могут ввести санкции, пишет Haberturk со ссылкой на источник в Вашингтоне.

Издание сообщает, что неназванный американский чиновник выразил беспокойство из-за покупки Турцией российских ЗРК, поскольку они могут "негативно повлиять на оперативную совместимость НАТО", и допустил, что в свете недавно принятого конгрессом закона США могут ввести санкции в отношении Анкары.

"Мы хотим помочь Турции найти лучшую альтернативу, чтобы удовлетворить ее потребности в противовоздушной обороне", — заявил чиновник.

Ранее министр иностранных дел Турции Мевлют Чавушоглу назвал неприемлемым язык угроз из-за закупок С-400, добавив, что Анкара изначально планировала приобрести средства ПВО у союзников по НАТО, но у них "вечно какие-то проблемы". В связи с этим Турция начала переговоры с другими странами и в декабре 2017 года подписала с Россией соглашение по поставкам ЗРК.

Анкара покупает две батареи, обслуживать их будет турецкий персонал. Кроме того, стороны договорились о технологическом сотрудничестве для развития производства зенитно-ракетных комплексов в Турции."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180227/1515332299.html

Ну если это так, вот и видно станет, кто у турков главный - Эрдоган или Трамп))

В любом случае могут и у китайцев нечто подобное прикупить заодно ))

----------


## Avia M

> Ну если это так, вот и видно станет, кто у турков главный - Эрдоган или Трамп))


Полагаю всё неск. запутаннее. Трамп похоже сам не сообразит, где он главный. В Америке точно нет...
А помидоры ежели что, мы все выкупим!  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

"Временно исполняющий обязанности министра архитектуры и ЖКХ Дагестана Ибрагим Казибеков после обысков исчез. Об этом во вторник, 27 февраля, сообщил «Интерфаксу» информированный источник.

По его словам, чиновника не могут найти ни по месту жительства, ни на рабочем месте. «По некоторым сведениям, Казибеков покинул республику. Предположительно, он может находиться на Украине. Эта информация уточняется», — сказал собеседник агентства.

Как сообщили «Интерфаксу» в пресс-службе МВД Дагестана, обыски в доме Казибекова и его ведомстве проводились в рамках расследования уголовных дел о мошенничестве и растрате в особо крупном размере.

Ранее 27 февраля сообщалось, что дом министра был оцеплен силовиками. Его подозревают в сговоре с бывшим премьер-министром республики, ныне арестованным Абдусамадом Гамидовым по делу о мошенничестве. По данным источника, Казибеков вместе с Гамидовым завышали цены при реализации адресной программы переселения граждан из аварийного жилья.

С начала года в республике проходит масштабная проверка по соблюдению законности. Ее проводит межведомственная комиссия во главе с заместителем генпрокурора Иваном Сыдоруком.

25 февраля сообщалось о задержании начальника отдела уголовного розыска МВД по Дагестану полковника Хайбулу Ибнухаджарова. Его подозревают в подтасовке финансовой отчетности. В начале февраля по подозрению в мошенничестве были арестованы глава правительства республики Абдусамад Гамидов, его заместители и еще несколько чиновников."

https://lenta.ru/news/2018/02/27/kazibekov/

Всё серъёзно. 

А укробандерия- плохое место для сбежавших чинуш))) От презов до депутатов)) Там своих жадных бандюков полна коробочка)) Они опасны))





> ...А помидоры ежели что, мы все выкупим!


Тут давеча ещё китайцы начали овощи-фрукты в РФ поставлять)) Так что есть для кого покупать, будет кому и сожрать! )))

----------


## Red307

Интересно, это он про кого?

----------


## Гравилётчик

> Интересно, это он про кого?


Скорее всего, про Грудинина.

----------


## OKA

> Интересно, это он про кого?


А у него есть про некоторых :

https://twitter.com/i_korotchenko/st...29738081898497

https://twitter.com/i_korotchenko/st...28561214681093

Страшно представить, сколько ещё забугорных активов и недвиги у тех россиян (на госслужбе), или их родственников, кто в презы не баллотируется  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Всё серъёзно.


С тем г-н Васильев и пришёл. И похоже имеет поддержку не только в Москве, но и в республике.

----------


## Red307

> Скорее всего, про Грудинина.


А про дочь Путина в Нидерландах, он похоже, в пылу агитации забыл.

----------


## OKA

> А про дочь Путина в Нидерландах, он похоже, в пылу агитации забыл.


Ахахах )) Пробило наконец-то сабжа  :Biggrin: 

"Мир уже никогда не будет прежним! я сама с камчатки, дочь краба, собиралась голосовать за Путина, но теперь-то конечно не буду!"

 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

"«Россия является самой значительной угрозой, потому что в данный момент только она угрожает самому существованию нашей страны. Поэтому нам нужно посмотреть на это с такой перспективы» (с) глава стратегического командования США Хайтен

1. Госдеп одобрил поставки "Джевелином" на Украину.
Согласно официальным заявлениям, будет поставлено 37 пусковых установк и 210 ракет к ним. Общая сумма поставки - 47 млн. долларов. Скорее всего будут дополнительные траты на работу инструкторов.
Теперь данное решение должен утверждить Конгресс, что более чем вероятно произойдет.
Само собой, после начала фактических поставок, можно ожидать расширения номенклатуры вооружений и у ЛДНР.

2. США выделят более полумиллиарда долларов и 1800 штыков на проамериканский "сепаратизм" в Сирии
На днях в Конгресс представлен проект бюджета США на 2019 год. Запрос администрации президента Трампа на нужды министерства обороны США составляет
716 млрд. долл., из них 69 млрд. долл. – на «продолжение военных операций» в Афганистане, Ираке, Сирии, Йемене, Сомали и других странах.
На поддержку и подготовку поддерживаемых американцами формирований в Сирии - 550 млн. долл., из них 300 млн. долл. на подготовку и вооружение (включая ПЗРК), 250 млн. долл. – на "обеспечение безопасности границ подконтрольных США территорий Сирии".
Через USAID планируется привлечь 130 млн. долл. на "стабилизацию обстановки" в освобожденных от ИГИЛ районов, в основном эти деньги пойдут на формирование местных органов власти, альтернативных государственным.
Курировать этот сепаратизм будет опять же Пентагон, с опорой на 1800 американских военнослужащих, которых планируется держать в следующем году на территории Сирии безо всяких на то законных оснований. (с) Генерал и майор

Как и ожидалось, США будут осуществлять достаточно серьезные усилия для того, чтобы максимально затянуть завершение войны в Сирии, создать максимально возможные трудности для России и Ирана, а при возможности, добиться раскола Сирии. Курды выступят очевидным инструментом этой политики, поэтому курдов погибнет много, но и не только курдов.

3. Дополнительное финансирование на борьбу с гиперзвуковым оружием.
Глава Стратегического командования вооруженных сил Соединенных Штатов генерал Джон Хайтен, выступая в феврале 2018 года на конференции Ассоциации противовоздушной и противоракетной обороны Армии США, предложил способ противодействия российскому и китайскому гиперзвуковому оружию, сообщает Defense News.
Военачальник предлагает сосредоточиться на средствах космического базирования для предупреждения запуска и ликвидации баллистических ракет и гиперзвуковых летательных аппаратов. «Такой датчик мог бы отследить ракету на среднем участке баллистической траектории (когда находящаяся вне атмосферы боеголовка отсоединилась от носителя — прим. «Ленты.ру»), а также наблюдать и находить из космоса другие возникающие угрозы, такие как гиперзвук», — заявил генерал.
После обнаружения из космоса гиперзвукового аппарата противника его ликвидацию предлагается проводить по наводке космического датчика традиционными средствами наземного, воздушного или морского базирования.
Хайден полагает, что имеющихся в настоящее время в распоряжении США наземных, воздушных и морских вооружений недостаточно для обнаружения гиперзвуковых летательных аппаратов. В частности, сегодня Пентагон располагает инфраструктурой, предназначенной для борьбы исключительно с баллистическими ракетами.
Глава Стратегического командования отмечает, что федеральное правительство регулярно игнорирует запросы военных на предоставление бюджетного финансирования,
https://lenta.ru/news/2018/03/02/cosmos/ - цинк
https://www.golos-ameriki.ru/a/us-ru...t/4275554.html - более подробно о выступлениее Хайтена

Само собой, теперь тема перспективных ракетных вооружений и опережающих технологий РФ и Китая будет использования для еще большего наращивания оборонного бюджета.
Есть существенная вероятность, что оборонный бюджет на 2019-й год может перевалить за 800 млрд. долларов, ведь кол-во врагов США растет, а значит американский ВПК после безвременья времен Обамы снова на коне.

5. Посол России в США Анатолий Антонов подтвердил, что переговоры России и США по стратегической стабильности отложены.
По словам Антонова, Вашингтон сорвал российско-американские консультации по безопасности в киберпространстве, передает ТАСС.
«Выразили Госдепу возмущение в связи со срывом американской стороной российско-американских экспертных консультаций по международной информационной безопасности. В соответствии с ранее достигнутой договоренностью они должны были состояться в Женеве 27-28 февраля. Российская межведомственная делегация уже прибыла в Швейцарию. Американцы отказались от участия в данном мероприятии непосредственно в день его начала под предлогом абсолютно необоснованных обвинений в адрес России», – подчеркнул дипломат.
Он отметил, что видит в этом «очередной недружественный шаг США, оставляющий впечатление заранее спланированной акции и ведущий к дальнейшей деградации двусторонних отношений».
https://russian.rt.com/world/news/48...ol-gosdep-rsmd - цинк

На смену стратегической стабильности приходит долгосрочная стратегическая нестабильность военно-политического характера. В среднесрочной перспективе трудно рассчитывать на прогресс десэкалационных переговоров, в то время, как преобладает алармистская риторика и стороны обмениваются прямыми или завуалированными угрозами, в том числе и военного характера.

В целом, не трудно заметить продолжающуюся ускоренную деградацию американо-российских отношений по всем направлениям, что является новой "нормальностью" для значительных сегментов как американского, так и российского военно-политического истеблишмента.
Как и говорил Эрдоган, лето 2018-го года обещает быть жарким. Украина и Сирия очевидные источники грядущих эпизодов затяжного конфликта, но полагаю это далеко не единственные страны, на территории которых мы увидим разрастание новой иттерации Холодной войны."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4023704.html


Кто бы мог подумать... ))

----------


## Avia M

> "«Россия является самой значительной угрозой, потому что в данный момент только она угрожает самому существованию нашей страны. Поэтому нам нужно посмотреть на это с такой перспективы»


1. Выяснить подробности о "буферах Меланьи".
2. Ускорить работу по реализации плана - "Родченковы всех стран соединяйтесь"! (на соседнем форуме уже кандидат "нарисовался")

Если серьёзно, ещё Маккейн угрожает самому существованию...  :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

В продолжение "пропагандистской темы" Сирийского кризиса.
Умозаключения "независимых СМИ" (CNN)...

Последние данные американской разведки свидетельствуют, что Северной Корее удалось добиться прогресса в совершенствовании механизма управления ракетами. Об этом сообщает CNN со ссылкой на знакомого с данными разведки представителя администрации США. Собеседник телеканала утверждает, что определенные *успехи были достигнуты во время зимних Олимпийских игр* в Пхёнчхане на фоне оттепели в отношениях Пхеньяна с Сеулом.

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3565881

----------


## OKA

"..Соединенные Штаты намерены окружить Россию кольцом противоракетной обороны. В общей сложности, по данным Минобороны РФ, у российских границ Пентагон планирует развернуть 400 ракет глобальной системы ПРО.

Об этом в пятницу рассказал в эфире телеканала «Россия 24» заместитель министра обороны Александр Фомин, отметив, что работа идет «широким фронтом». Так, по его словам, уже созданы районы противоракетной обороны на территории США – в Калифорнии и на Аляске, а также в Румынии и странах Балтии, «вот-вот уже будет создан район ПРО в Польше».

Кроме того, к этому кольцу подключатся Южная Корея и Япония, где тоже будут развернуты американские системы противоракетной обороны.

«В общей сложности будет развернуто около 400 антиракет, что значительно снижает потенциал ядерного сдерживания России», - подчеркнул замминистра обороны."

https://www.kp.ru/online/news/3039217/

На Аляске ПРО, понятное дело, от белых мишек отбиваться)) А раньше говорили против Ирана и Северной Кореи)) 

Обманули, значит амеры)) Айайай)) Как всегда  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Авианосная ударная группа (АУГ) боевых кораблей ВМС США во главе с атомным "плавучим аэродромом" Carl Vinson прибыла в понедельник с четырехдневным дружественным визитом во вьетнамский порт Дананг. Заход этой группировки во вьетнамский порт - большое событие для двух стран. Ударные американские военные корабли посещают Вьетнам впервые со времени завершения в 1975 году американской агрессии против этой страны. В 2016 году во вьетнамскую гавань Камрань заходили плавучая база ВМС США Frank Cable и ракетный эсминец John McCain.

В состав АУГ кроме Carl Vinson входят ракетный эсминец Wayne E. Meyer и ракетный крейсер Lake Champlain, сообщил корреспондент ТАСС в Ханое Юрий Денисович.

По словам официального представителя вьетнамского внешнеполитического ведомства Ле Тхи Тху Ханг, визит кораблей ВМС США проводится по договоренности, достигнутой высшими руководителями двух стран во время визита во Ханой президента США Дональда Трампа в ноябре 2017 года. "Дружественный визит отряда кораблей ВМС США во Вьетнам направлен на дальнейшее укрепление взаимодействия между двумя странами в рамках отношений всеобъемлющего партнерства, что способствует поддержанию мира, стабильности, безопасности, сотрудничества и развития в регионе", - указала дипломат.

В Дананге американские военнослужащие нанесут визиты вежливости руководству города и командованию 3-го военно-морского района Вьетнамской народной армии, примут участие в тематических семинарах, в благотворительных акциях, а также в спортивных и общественных мероприятиях.

Агентство Reuters отмечает, что прибытие в Дананг кораблей ВМС США - не только "крупнейшее американское военное присутствие" во Вьетнаме с 1975 года. Их заход во вьетнамский порт заслуживает дополнительного внимания в свете непростых отношений СРВ с Китаем из-за спорных островов в Южно-Китайском море. "Вьетнамским дипломатам потребовались месяцы, чтобы рассеять озабоченность соседнего Китая в связи с этим визитом и перспективой широкого сотрудничества Ханоя и Вашингтона в сфере безопасности", - напоминает агентство. Поводом для этого, пишет Reuters, можно считать "быстрое усиление присутствия Китая на архипелаге Спратли, что вызвало тревогу у Вьетнама и других государств региона в связи с китайскими намерениями поставить по свой контроль судоходство в этом районе, через который ежегодно осуществляется транзит грузов на сумму в $3 трлн".

На борту Carl Vinson и кораблей сопровождения находятся порядка 6 тыс. моряков, военных летчиков и технического персонала. Во Вьетнам эскадра прибыла после визита на Филиппины. Ранее пресс-служба ВМС США сообщила, что с 18 февраля АУГ "начала рутинные операции в Южно-Китайском море".

Carl Vinson вошел в состав американских ВМС в 1982 году и является третьим по счету авианосцем класса Nimitz. Корабль длиной 333 м и водоизмещением 97 тыс. т оснащен двумя атомными силовыми установками. На "плавучем аэродроме" базируются до 90 летательных аппаратов."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Атомный авианосец США зашел во Вьетнам впервые после окончания войны в 1975 году - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Наверное "печенек" вьетнамцам в виде кредитов надают))

----------


## OKA

"Делегация Республики Корея проинформирует в четверг руководство администрации США о результатах своих недавних переговоров с лидером КНДР Ким Чен Ыном. Это подтвердил корреспонденту ТАСС ответственный сотрудник Совета национальной безопасности (СНБ) Белого дома.

Прибывшую в Вашингтон из Сеула группу должностных лиц возглавляет начальник Управления национальной безопасности при президенте Южной Кореи Чон Ый Ён. Его сопровождает директор Национальной службы разведки Южной Кореи Со Хун. Как сообщил упомянутый представитель Белого дома, "во второй половине дня встречаются [помощник президента США по национальной безопасности] генерал-лейтенант [Герберт] Макмастер и посол Чон [Ый Ён]". "После этого делегация Голубого дома проведет брифинг для высокопоставленных должностных лиц правительства США, в том числе первого заместителя госсекретаря [Джона] Салливана", - отметил представитель СНБ.

Он оставил без ответа вопрос о том, планирует ли президент США Дональд Трамп принимать кратковременное участие во встрече Герберта Макмастера и Чон Ый Ёна. Представитель СНБ отказался уточнить, соответствуют ли действительности публикации в печати, в которых говорится, что делегация Южной Кореи передаст американским властям личное послание от лидера КНДР Ким Чен Ына.

Как ранее сообщило информационное агентство Kyodo со ссылкой на источники в администрации президента Южной Кореи, Сеул пока предал гласности не все заявления по поводу США, которые сделал Ким Чен Ын во время встречи 5 марта в Пхеньяне с делегацией во главе с Чон Ый Ёном. В частности, указывает Kyodo, лидер КНДР якобы выразил готовность в случае развития диалога с США остановить работу ядерного центра в Йонбене в 80 км к северу от Пхеньяна. Ким Чен Ын также, по словам источников, просил передать, что готов к самому откровенному диалогу с Вашингтоном. Киодо не уточнило, в каком виде будет передано послание от лидера КНДР - письменном или устном.

Чон Ый Ён и Со Хун 5-6 марта посетили Пхеньян и провели там более чем четырехчасовые переговоры с Ким Чен Ыном. Во вторник Чон Ый Ён на брифинге в резиденции президента Южной Кореи объявил, что в ходе поездки в Пхеньян достигнута договоренность о проведении в конце апреля встречи лидеров КНДР и Республики Корея. Кроме того, Пхеньян, по его словам, уведомил о готовности начать переговоры по нормализации отношений с Вашингтоном, в ходе которых может обсудить тему денуклеаризации Корейского полуострова. Наконец, КНДР обещала заморозить на период диалога ракетно-ядерные испытания, отметил Чон Ый Ён."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Эмиссары Сеула сообщат руководству США об итогах своих переговоров в Пхеньяне - Международная панорама - ТАСС



Познавательно :

https://mehanik-kb.livejournal.com/175245.html

Corea - это одна страна))

----------


## OKA

"Более 10 миллиардов евро пропали с замороженных по решению ООН в 2011 году ливийских счетов в Euroclear Bank в Бельгии. Пропажа денег случилась в 2013-2017 годах.

Средства принадлежали окружению свергнутого лидера страны Муаммара Каддафи, сообщил еженедельник Le Vif. В ноябре 2013 года на счетах были 16,1 миллиарда евро.

Власти обнаружили, что в 2017 году на них осталось всего чуть более пяти миллиардов евро. Об этом стало известно, когда следствие по делу об отмывании денег намеревалось наложить арест на средства окружения Каддафи.

Министерство финансов страны уже заявило, что Бельгия не принимала решений о размораживании этих авуаров..."

Подробнее: https://www.m24.ru/news/za-rubezhom/...source=CopyBuf

Может мыши съели? ))

----------


## Let_nab

*Авторы нового расследования утверждают: фактическими совладельцами литовского холдинга Avia Solutions Group (ASG), дочерние структуры которой обслуживают военную технику стран НАТО и в частности США, являются высокопоставленные российские чиновники – руководитель "Ростеха" Сергей Чемезов и министр промышленности Денис Мантуров. В числе лиц, связанных с ASG, оказался даже однокурсник Владимира Путина.* 

Цинк - https://munscanner.com/2018/03/avia-solution-group/

----------


## Avia M

> [B]Авторы нового расследования утверждают:


А по телевизору партнёрами обзывают... :Confused:

----------


## Let_nab

> А по телевизору партнёрами обзывают...


Да! Это классно когда партнёр твои самолёты сбивает!

----------


## Avia M

> Может мыши съели? ))


Не иначе! Они же всегда осуждают нарушения международного права...

Европейский союз не признает проведение выборов президента России на территории Крыма, которые должны состояться 18 марта 2018 года. Об этом в понедельник заявила верховный представитель ЕС по иностранным делам и политике безопасности Федерика Могерини на совместной пресс-конференции с президентом Украины Петром Порошенко в Киеве.
"Мы не признаем аннексию Крыма и продолжаем нашу политику непризнания этой незаконной аннексии, - подтвердила она позицию ЕС. - Мы также продолжаем осуждать нарушения международного права. Мы также не признаем выборы, которые будут проводиться в Крыму".


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Могерини: ЕС не признает выборы президента России на территории Крыма - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Бедолаги, с таким "грузом" придётся и далее жить...

----------


## OKA

"Мэй заявила, что отравление Скрипаля может быть расценено Лондоном как акт применения Россией силы против Великобритании.

«В среду мы детально "изучим ответ от Российской Федерации. Если не будет заслуживающего доверия ответа, мы заключим, что это действие приравнивается к незаконному применению силы российским государством против Соединенного Королевства», — заявила Мэй."


"Заявления Терезы Мэй уже начали комментировать в России. По словам официального представителя МИД РФ Марии Захаровой, выступление британского премьера — «это цирковое шоу в британском парламенте». «Прежде, чем сочинять новые сказки, пусть кто-то в Королевстве расскажет, чем закончились предыдущие дела — про Литвиненко, Березовского, Перепиличного и многих других, кто загадочно умер на британской земле», — заявила Захарова. "


"Первый заместитель главы международного комитета Совета Федерации Владимир Джабаров заявил РИА «Новости», что инцидент со Скрипалем — это «провокация перед выборами президента РФ». «Провокацию с отравлением Скрипаля могли совершить спецслужбы Британии или третьих стран, чтобы обвинить и очернить Россию. <...> В тот момент, когда это произошло, «виновный» уже был назначен — это Россия», — заявил Джабаров. По словам сенатора, у Москвы нет и не может быть никакого интереса в подобном инциденте, поскольку российское правительство само несколько лет назад выдало Скрипаля властям Соединенного Королевства. "

https://www.gazeta.ru/politics/2018/...1679955.shtml#


Какая-то унылая и тухлая провокация. Буржуи совсем тупо действуют. Как с т.н."химоружием Асада".

----------


## Avia M

> "Мэй заявила, что отравление Скрипаля может быть расценено Лондоном как акт применения Россией силы против Великобритании.


А как Москве расценить убиенного Лондоном бедолагу БАБа? Убивать безоружных ирландцев (вспомним "кровавое воскресенье" 1972 года), это нормально? Удивительно, но US даже не помышляли "шмальнуть" по аглицкой армии, за зверства режима.




> Буржуи совсем тупо действуют.


Похоже по другому не умеют.




> тухлая провокация.


Политика аналогичная.

----------


## OKA

> ...Политика аналогичная.


"Посол Великобритании Лори Бристоу во вторник вызван в МИД России.

"Сегодня в МИД вызван посол Великобритании в России", - сообщили "Интерфаксу" в МИД РФ.

Ранее глава британского МИД Борис Джонсон вызвал российского посла Александра Яковенко в связи с делом об отравлении бывшего полковника ГРУ Сергея Скрипаля и его дочери Юлии в Солсбери.

В понедельник премьер-министр Великобритании Тереза Мэй заявила, что России следует до вечера вторника дать ответ в связи с инцидентом с отравлением Скрипаля, а также предоставить в ОЗХО информацию по нейропаралитическому веществу.

"Мой друг (глава МИД Великобритании Борис Джонсон - ИФ) заявил российскому послу, что Российская Федерация должна немедленно предоставить полную информацию о программе (нейропаралитического вещества - ИФ) "Новичок" в Организацию по запрещению химического оружия. Также он потребовал, чтобы российское правительство дало ответ до конца завтрашнего дня", - сказала она, выступая в палате общин британского парламента.

По ее словам, глава МИД Великобритании также попросил посла РФ объяснить, каким образом нервнопаралитическое вещество оказалось в британском городе Солсбери.

"Это произошло в контексте хорошо отработанной модели российской государственной агрессии", - считает премьер..."

http://www.interfax.ru/world/603356

Уж кому бы слёзы крокодиловы лить про агрессию, только не англам , нате и тем более главспонсору зла на планетке- амерам))



"Российская сторона не будет отвечать на ультиматум Лондона в связи с "делом Скрипаля" до тех пор, пока Великобритания не выполнит свои обязательства в рамках конвенции о запрещении химического оружия и не обеспечит доступа к веществу, которым были отравлены экс-сотрудник ГРУ и его дочь Юлия, заявил глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров.

"Прежде чем ставить ультиматумы - отчитаться перед британским правительством за 24 часа, лучше соблюсти свои собственные обязательства по международному праву, в данном случае конвенции по запрещению химического оружия", - сказал Лавров на пресс-конференции в Москве.

По словам министра, Россия не виновата в произошедшем со Скрипалем и готова сотрудничать в соответствии с Конвенцией о запрещении химического оружия, "если Соединенное Королевство удосужится и снизойдет до того, чтобы выполнить свои международно-правовые обязательства по тому же документу".

"Мы рассчитываем, что Соединенное Королевство ответит на наш запрос, который был направлен в соответствии с той же самой Конвенцией о необходимости предоставить нам вещество, о котором идет речь, и необходимости сделать для нас открытым весь ход расследования, потому что речь идет о российской гражданке (Юлии Скрипаль - ИФ)", - подчеркнул Лавров.

Накануне Тереза Мэй заявила, что правительство Великобритании пришло к выводу, что ответственность за отравление в Солсбери бывшего сотрудника ГРУ Сергея Скрипаля и его дочери, вероятнее всего, лежит на России. Она также сообщила, что пострадавшие были отравлены нервно-паралитическим веществом "Новичок", которое разработано в РФ. В связи с этим российский посол был вызван в МИД Великобритании.

Мэй также заявила, что Великобритания до вечера вторника ждет от Москвы объяснений в связи с отравлением экс-сотрудника ГРУ. После этого Лондон будет готов принять самые серьезные ответные меры.

5 марта полиция города Солсбери объявила о том, что рядом с одним из городских торговых центров из-за взаимодействия с неизвестным опасным веществом серьезно пострадали два человека. Позже выяснилось, что это был работавший на британскую разведку экс-полковник ГРУ Сергей Скрипаль и его дочь Юлия. Пострадавшие находятся в критическом состоянии.

Сергей Скрипаль получил в Великобритании убежище после обмена разведчиками между США и РФ в 2010 году."

http://www.interfax.ru/russia/603345

----------


## OKA

Амерские рокировки :

https://ria.ru/world/20180313/151626...k=index_main_2



"Бывший сотрудник спецслужб США Эдвард Сноуден сообщил, что новый директор ЦРУ Джина Хаспел участвовала в пытках над подозреваемыми в терроризме. Такое заявление он сделал в Twitter в ответ на пост президента США Дональда Трампа о кадровых перестановках в Госдепе и ЦРУ.

"Новый директор ЦРУ играла ключевую роль в применении пыток к подозреваемым и в их незаконном покрывании. Ее имя указано в сверхсекретном указе, согласно которому все записи (пыток. — Прим. ред.) должны быть уничтожены, чтобы не попасть в конгресс. Невероятно", — написал Сноуден, опубликовав ссылку на статью The New York Times.

https://twitter.com/Snowden/status/973558836748603392

В тексте NYT сообщается, что в 2002 году Джина Хаспел наблюдала за пытками над двумя подозреваемыми в терроризме и позже участвовала в уничтожении видеокассет, подтверждавших жестокие допросы в секретной тюрьме в Таиланде.

Позже Сноуден написал, что Хаспел, скорее всего, не сможет посещать страны Евросоюза без риска быть арестованной.

"Интересно: новый директор ЦРУ Джина Хаспел, которая "пытала людей", вероятно, не сможет приезжать в ЕС на встречи с главами других спецслужб без риска быть арестованной из-за жалобы берлинского ECCHR в прокуратуру Германии", — написал Сноуден.

В июне 2017 года Европейский центр по конституционным правам и правам человека (European Center for Constitutional and Human Rights, ECCHR) попросил власти Германии выдать ордер на арест Хаспел по делу о пытках подозреваемых в терроризме. По данным СМИ, поводом стало дело Абу Зубайды, которого 83 раза пытали в тайной тюрьме ЦРУ в Таиланде.

Президент США Дональд Трамп во вторник назначил Джину Хаспел главой ЦРУ. Она стала первой женщиной, занявшей этот пост."

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180313/1516285404.html


Ничего ей не будет от ЕС . Ну поглядела(поучавствовала?) на пытки- мало ли , вдруг понравится, и пригодится на должностях в будущем. Детишек на ночь попугать, или конкурентов...

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5026384

Одна такая радостно взвизгнула "вау", когда Каддафи зверски убивали.

----------


## OKA

К посту :

Умозаключения о современной политике...

"Посольство России в Лондоне официально запросило у британского Министерства иностранных дел объяснений относительно угроз осуществить кибератаку против Москвы.

https://twitter.com/thetimes/status/973453608049172481

«Посольство официально запросило у МИД Великобритании объяснений относительно угроз осуществить кибератаку, звучавших в парламенте и в СМИ. Россия очень серьёзно относится к нарушениям в сфере кибербезопасности», — говорится в сообщении посольства в Twitter.

Ранее газета The Times сообщила, что правительство Великобритании может рассмотреть возможность проведения секретной кибератаки против России в качестве ответа на инцидент с отравлением экс-полковника ГРУ Сергея Скрипаля.

https://twitter.com/thetimes/status/973453608049172481  "

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/49...iya-kiberataka

О, как! ))

----------


## OKA

"Невзирая на жёсткие заявления премьер-министра Великобритании Терезы Мэй, и её предупреждение не только выслать из страны российских дипломатов, но и считать отравление экс-полковника Сергея Скрипаля и его дочери «актом агрессии», Россия продолжает вмешиваться во внутренние дела государства.

Возмутительно и необъяснимо, но российские агенты, вероятно, легко проникли на территорию Букингемского дворца. Ими, как предполагается, было применено неизвестное вещество, которое вызвало у персонала резиденции британского королевского дома сильнейшее расстройство желудка.

Правительство Её Величества до сих пор отказывается комментировать данный инцидент, и, в частности, поразило ли это заболевание саму королеву, а также членов её семьи.

Британские спецслужбы немедленно заявили, что они готовы представить неопровержимые доказательства о вероятной причастности России к эпидемии диареи в Букингемском дворце. В частности, как отметили в секретной разведывательной специальной службе «SIS/Military Intelligence, MI6», русские ещё в 40-х годах прошлого века разработали специальные препараты, которые при распылении над полем боя вызывали у противника сильнейшее расстройство желудка.

Показательно, что активация этого препарата наступала не сразу, а по специальному звуковому сигналу!», которые начинали издавать русские войска. На английском языке он звучит примерно так: «Ur-rr-r-a!»… Диарея приобретала лавинообразный неуправляемый характер после того, как русские начинали второй этап воздействия на противника возгласами «Za Stalina!»

Уже тогда весь цивилизованный демократический мир требовал от русских прекратить использовать это человеконенавистническое и негуманное оружие.

Однако Россия, по всей видимости, не только сохранила его в своих арсеналах, но и значительно усовершенствовала. Теперь, вероятно, данное вещество, после доставки его на объекты агрессии, активируется в связи с заявлениями российских официальных лиц, и провоцируется хакерами с этой же страны.

«MI6» располагает данными, что российские агенты, маскируясь под туристов на площади возле Букингемского дворца, выбрали момент, когда ветер дул в его направлении, и распылили препарат. Первыми жертвами его применения стали солдаты лейб-гвардии Её Величества Колдримского полка, которые находились в карауле возле дворца. Сменившись со службы, они направились на отдых в один из пабов, где и произошло отравление. В настоящее время гвардейцы находятся в реанимации. Точное количество отравившихся военных неизвестно.

Затем, спустя некоторое время, возможно, из-за неплотно прикрытых окон ядовитое вещество проникло в Букингемский дворец, где тут же образовались огромные очереди в туалеты, состоящие из дворецких, горничных и другого персонала.

Королева даже была вынуждена доставить во дворец биотуалеты, из-за того, что имеющиеся точки отправления естественных потребностей катастрофически не справлялись с потоком желающих.

Эпидемия диареи в Букингемском дворце обеспокоила НАТО. «Использование диареи является ужасающим и неприемлемым актом. Великобритания является чрезвычайно важным союзником, и этот инцидент вызывает крайнее беспокойство НАТО. Альянс находится в тесном контакте с властями Соединенного Королевства по этой проблеме», -- заявил генеральный секретарь НАТО Йенс Столтенберг.

Государственный секретарь США Рекс Тиллерсен возмущен поведением РФ, которая, по его словам, продолжает быть безответственной силой, несущей нестабильность миру.

Он также заявил, что Вашингтон полностью уверен в расследовании Великобритании и её оценках, что Россия, вероятно, организовала массовое расстройство желудка у тысяч граждан Великобритании.

«Для подобного нападения, для организации массовой диареи никогда не бывает оправдания, и мы возмущены, что Россия, похоже, вновь демонстрирует подобное поведение. От Украины до Сирии, а теперь и до Великобритании, Россия продолжает быть безответственной силой, несущей нестабильность миру, действующей с открытым пренебрежением к суверенитету других стран и жизни собственных граждан…», -- жёстко и принципиально отметил госсекретарь США.

Этот инцидент в самое ближайшее время будет рассмотрен на очередной сессии Совета НАТО.

Между тем союзники Великобритании уже начали оказывать помощь, направляя туда в большом количестве медицинские препараты для нейтрализации последствий диареи.

Граждане Великобритании вправе спросить у своего правительства, до каких пор оно будет сквозь пальцы взирать на действия российских агентов? Способно ли правительство обеспечить безопасность граждан Соединённого королевства? Или мы должны ожидать таких масштабов эпидемии расстройства желудков англичан, что это перерастёт в настоящую экологическую катастрофу?

Великобритания должна призвать весь свободный мир дать достойный ответ на подобные российские происки. В такой ситуации необходимо бойкотировать предстоящий чемпионат мира по футболу, который будет проходить в России, так как игрокам английской сборной, по всей вероятности, будет суждено стать очередными жертвами расстройства желудка.

Автор: Джон К. Уильямс "

https://topwar.ru/137717-russkie-spr...zen.yandex.com


Вот это накал страстей)) Неужели там становится так опасно? Сарказм,если чО))




Очередная часть "марлезонского балета" :


"Великобритания вышлет из страны 23 российских дипломата в связи с делом экс-полковника ГРУ Сергея Скрипаля и его дочери Юлии. 

Об этом заявила премьер-министр Великобритании Тереза Мэй. У российских дипломатов, которым предписано покинуть страну, будет неделя на то, чтобы сделать это, сообщила британский премьер. 

"После убийства господина [Александра] Литвиненко Великобритания выслала четырех дипломатов. На основании Венской конвенции теперь мы вышлем 23 российских дипломата", - сказала она, отметив, что, по версии британской стороны, они "являются необъявленными офицерами разведки". "У них есть только неделя, чтобы покинуть [Великобританию]", - сказала она. Мэй также подчеркнула, что "это будет самая крупная высылка за 30 лет". "Она отражает тот факт, что это не первый раз, когда российское государство совершает действия против нашей страны", - утверждала глава британского правительства.

Мэй назвала действия Москвы по делу экс-полковника ГРУ противозаконным использованием силы в отношении Лондона. Она еще раз перечислила версии использования отравляющего вещества, заметив, что Россия так и не прояснила этот вопрос. "Существует два возможных варианта: либо это прямой акт российского государства против нашей страны, либо, вероятно, российское правительство утеряло контроль над запасами военного отравляющего вещества и допустило его попадание в руки третьих лиц", - сказала Мэй.

Она отметила, что Москва так и не предоставила удовлетворительного ответа на запрос Великобритании с требованием предоставить необходимые пояснения. "Их ответ продемонстрировал полнейшее презрение, они не представили заслуживающего доверия объяснения, которое могло бы заставить предположить, что они не потеряли контроль над своими нервно-паралитическими веществами, не предоставили объяснения, почему это вещество было использовано в Великобритании, не предоставили объяснения, почему Россия осуществляет незадекларированную военную химическую программу в нарушение международного закона", - заявила британский премьер.

"Нет никакого альтернативного заключения, кроме того, что Россия ответственна за попытку убийства господина Скрипаля и его дочери и за то, что она подвергает опасности жизней других британцев, проживающих в Солсбери, включая сержанта [полиции] Ника Бейли", - заявила она.

Мэй подчеркнула, что Лондон будет проводить проверки российских частных самолетов и заморозит "сомнительные" счета. "Мы усилим проверки на частных рейсах, таможне, грузов. Мы будем замораживать государственные активы России в случае, если у нас появится свидетельство того, что они могут быть использованы для того, чтобы угрожать жизни или собственности граждан Великобритании или резидентов страны", - сказала глава британского правительства.

При этом Мэй подчеркнула, что полный разрыв диалога между Лондоном и Москвой не отвечает британским национальным интересам.

"Я по-прежнему считаю, что полный разрыв диалога между Великобританией и Россией не отвечает нашим национальным интересам. Но после этого ужасающего деяния, направленного против нашей страны, эти отношения не могут быть прежними", - сказала она. Выступая в парламенте 12 марта, Мэй дала России время до конца вторника, 13 марта, чтобы представить свои объяснения по инциденту в Солсбери, предупредив, что при их отсутствии Лондон сочтет действия Москвы "противозаконным использованием силы".

Москва не предоставила информации, которую запрашивала британская сторона, ссылаясь на то, что так и не получила образцы нервно-паралитического вещества, а подход Лондона назвала ультимативным.

Так, глава российского МИД Сергей Лавров заявил, что согласно положениям Конвенции по запрещению химоружия, Великобритания была обязана немедленно обратиться к стране, подозреваемой в применении вещества, предоставив ей доступ к тому веществу, о котором идет речь. Для ответа же на подобный вопрос, уточнил министр, конвенция дает 10 дней..."

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5029680


" Дурдом который построила Мэй 


Вот йад, который выпил Скрипаль.
А это полиция,
Которая крайне узнать стремится
Что же такое выпил Скрипаль.

А это британский научный эксперт,
Который примерно выяснил спектр
И сообщил результаты полиции,
Которая крайне узнать стремится
Что же такое выпил Скрипаль.

А это британские медиа,
Сразу узнавшие из википедии
Что за отрава имеет спектр,
Который вычислил старый эксперт,
Который вовсю помогает полиции,
Которая крайне узнать стремится,
Что же там выпил бедный Скрипаль.

А это британский премьер Тереза,
Узнавшая из британской прессы,
Что за отрава имеет спектр,
Который вычислил старый эксперт,
Который вовсю помогает полиции,
Которая крайне узнать стремится,
Что же за йад выпил бедный Скрипаль.

А вот ультиматум, играющий мускулом,
Который Терезою выдвинут русским,
Поскольку давно всем известен спектр,
Который вычислил старый эксперт,
Который вовсю помогает полиции,
Которая крайне узнать стремится,
Что же за йад выпил бедный Скрипаль.

А это *** длиною с экватор,
Положенный русскими на ультиматум,
Который выдвинула Тереза
Узнавшая всё из британской прессы,
Которая знает всё лучше полиции
Которая тщетно узнать стремится
Что же там выпил нещастный Скрипаль.

Виктор Мараховский"

https://vk.com/viktormarahovsky

----------


## Avia M

[QUOTE=OKA;160725]Очередная часть "марлезонского балета" :/QUOTE]

Вот и озвучили цель "болеруны".

Член парламента Великобритании Стивен Киннок выступил с предложением провести чемпионат мира по футболу, который должен пройти в России, в другой стране в 2019 году.

https://russian.rt.com/sport/news/49...obritaniya-chm

Аглицкий режим впереди планеты всей!

----------


## Let_nab

> Амерские рокировки :
> 
> https://ria.ru/world/20180313/151626...k=index_main_2
> 
> 
> 
> "Бывший сотрудник спецслужб США Эдвард Сноуден сообщил, что новый директор ЦРУ Джина Хаспел участвовала в пытках над подозреваемыми в терроризме. Такое заявление он сделал в Twitter в ответ на пост президента США Дональда Трампа о кадровых перестановках в Госдепе и ЦРУ.
> 
> "Новый директор ЦРУ играла ключевую роль в применении пыток к подозреваемым и в их незаконном покрывании. Ее имя указано в сверхсекретном указе, согласно которому все записи (пыток. — Прим. ред.) должны быть уничтожены, чтобы не попасть в конгресс. Невероятно", — написал Сноуден, опубликовав ссылку на статью The New York Times.
> ...

----------


## Let_nab

> "Посольство России в Лондоне официально запросило у британского Министерства иностранных дел объяснений относительно угроз осуществить кибератаку против Москвы.


Хорошо в ООН наш представитель всё сказал:

----------


## Avia M

> Хорошо в ООН наш представитель всё сказал:


Для тяжелобольных мало сказать, необходимо нечто большее...

В среду на заседании парламентского комитета по международным делам член комитета, депутат от Лейбористской партии Ян Остин заявил: "Путин собирается использовать его (чемпионат мира по футболу — ред.), как Гитлер использовал Олимпийские игры 1936 года". "Как PR-ход", — уточнил он. Джонсон со своим коллегой согласился.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180321/1516971444.html

----------


## OKA

> Для тяжелобольных мало сказать, необходимо нечто большее...


Там целый детектив :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/1778081.html

----------


## OKA

> А как Москве расценить убиенного Лондоном бедолагу БАБа? Убивать безоружных ирландцев (вспомним "кровавое воскресенье" 1972 года), это нормально? Удивительно, но US даже не помышляли "шмальнуть" по аглицкой армии, за зверства режима.
> 
> 
> 
> Похоже по другому не умеют.
> 
> 
> 
> Политика аналогичная.


Возвращаясь к ненашим бэ-э. овцам  :Biggrin: 

"Череда таинственных смертей русских беглецов в Лондоне в который раз вынуждает задать вопрос — почему именно на британских островах происходит столь массовая ликвидация перебежчиков? Ведь подобное не происходит в других странах Запада — Германии, Франции и даже США. Почему именно в Великобритании обосновалась самая крупная колония противников Кремля и почему противостояние российской и британской разведок не прекратилось с распадом Советского Союза и холодной войны? Ответ упирается в историю, психологию и геополитику. На эту тему уже написано много исследований, но хотелось бы обратить внимание на некоторые важные моменты. Без этого невозможно понять ни «дело Скрипаля», ни «дело Литвиненко», ни другие «яркие моменты» этой бесконечной шпионской саги.

Англия — шпионская страна par excellence (англ. преимущественно). Ввиду островного положения и ограниченных ресурсов шпионаж и дипломатия еще с елизаветинских времен стали важнейшим инструментом в достижении Лондоном мирового господства. Сэр Фрэнсис Уолсингем организовал по поручению Елизаветы тайную службу королевства и смог предотвратить многочисленные заговоры, как внутренние, так и международные. Одним из его шпионов был великий драматург и поэт Кристофер Марло. С разведкой были связаны авторы «Гулливера» Джонатан Свифт и «Робинзона» Даниэль Дефо. В последующие столетия Англия влияла на европейскую политику с помощью дипломатии и шпионажа, успешно проводя политику «разделяй и властвуй». Ряд немецких историков считает, что в середине 18 века именно английская дипломатия и разведка «проморгали» становление Пруссии как великой европейской державы, так как были слишком увлечены борьбой с Францией за мировое господство. Впоследствии англичане успешно «гадили» Наполеону, финансируя заговоры, коалиции и восстание в Вандее. Известный телесериал «Приключения королевского стрелка Шарпа» показывает, как успешно англичане поддерживали партизанскую войну в тылу наполеоновских войск в Испании. В историю шпионажа вошел британский разведчик подполковник Лоуренс (Аравийский), который во время Первой мировой войны проделал громадную работу по разрушению Османской империи, поддержав арабские восстания на Аравийском полуострове и в Палестине. Он был одним из ведущих теоретиков и практиков подрывной повстанческой деятельности в 20 веке. «Английский след» прослеживается и на российском направлении, не исключена причастность англичан к убийству императора Павла I и Григория Распутина.

Одним из главных принципов британской политики издавна было предоставление убежища всем диссидентам, «борцам с тиранией» и просто лицам, нарушившим законы своей страны. Начиная с французского вольнодумца Вольтера (середина 18 века) Англия стала прибежищем для десятков тысяч «инакомыслящих» со всех стран. В их число входили как немецкий революционер Карл Маркс, так и члены исламистского террористического подполья. Особую категорию лиц составляют беглые шпионы и диссиденты из СССР и России: в этот список входят бывший полковник КГБ Олег Гордиевский, диссидент Владимир Буковский, беглый чеченский «генерал» Ахмед Закаев и многие другие. Британское «гостеприимство» основано на весьма прагматичном расчете: принимая беглецов, Лондон получает эффективный инструмент давления на соответствующие страны — от политического торга до шантажа. Есть и материальный аспект: владельцы сомнительных состояний со всех стран мира, и в первую очередь из России, бегут в Англию, пополняя местную казну. Шпионы предоставляют информацию, экономические беглецы переводят капиталы, и эти плюсы перевешивают возможные дипломатические осложнения. Представитель российского МИД Мария Захарова напомнила недавно, что Россия ожидает от Англии выдачи более 40 россиян, обвиняемых в преступлениях. Но не зря сложилась пословица — «с Лондона выдачи нет».

Не стоит забывать и менталитет английского правящего класса. Шпионаж как спорт в международном масштабе великолепно соответствовал «игровой психологии» джентльменов, в разведку шли представители лучших аристократических родов. Если в других национальных культурах к профессии шпиона относились как минимум с предубеждением, то в Англии вокруг нее сложился некий ореол доблести и даже романтики. Это нашло свое отражение в литературе, кино и массовой культуре. Только в 20 веке с британской разведкой были связаны выдающиеся писатели Сомерсет Моэм, Грэм Грин, Энтони Берджес, Ян Флеминг, Джон Ле Карре, Фредерик Форсайт и Артур Кёстлер. Англию не зря считают родиной шпионского триллера — как в литературе, так и в кино. Ни в одной национальной культуре тема шпионажа не была так тщательно и многосторонне исследована. Этот список бесконечен, достаточно вспомнить такие шедевры как «39 ступеней» (Альфред Хичкок, 1939 год), «Третий человек» (1949 год, вероятно, лучший английский фильм 20 века), «Шпион, пришедший с холода» (1965 год), «Досье «Икпресс» с Майклом Кейном в роли Гарри Палмера (1965) не говоря о бесконечной серии фильмов о Джеймсе Бонде («Из России с любовью» и т.д), завершая последним блокбастером «Кингсман». Случайностей не бывает — британцы любят шпионаж, понимают в нем толк и охотно используют его в политических целях. Шпионаж так же органичен для них, как спорт, как футбол или охота на лис (уже запрещенная). Но, поскольку это «ремесло» нравится английской политической элите, она принимала правила игры и сопутствующие риски — вплоть до последнего десятилетия. Однако начиная с дела Литвиненко и особенно Скрипаля привычное хладнокровие покинуло джентльменов. Судя по всему, их очень раздражает Россия и все, что с ней связано. И вот тут на шпионскую линию накладывается еще одна тема — русофобия. Именно наложение двух традиций — русофобии и шпионажа — во многом объясняет непрекращающееся десятилетиями противостояние, которое давно переросло рамки классической разведывательной деятельности.

Русофобия как идеология возникла в Англии и Франции после наполеоновских войн, когда Россия стала доминирующей державой на континенте. Совершенно четко европейская русофобия оформилась в 30-х годах 19 века на фоне польских восстаний против Российской империи. При этом речь шла не столько о солидарности с поляками, сколько о попытках ослабления России. В Англии отношения с Россией осложнил «восточный вопрос» — судьба проливов Босфор и Дарданеллы, а также прилегающих к Индии земель, поскольку Россия расширяла свое влияние на Ближнем Востоке, в Средней Азии и Афганистане. Это привело к Крымской войне (1853-1856), а также «большой игре» — геополитическом (в том числе разведывательно-дипломатическом) противостоянии Англии и России во второй половине 19 века. В Лондоне в 1855-65 годах при доброжелательном отношении британских властей Александр Герцен и Николай Огарев издавали первые российские антиправительственные издания — «Полярную звезду», «Голоса из России» и «Колокол», которые оказали громадное влияние на русскую либеральную интеллигенцию. Герцену в преддверии Крымской войны удалось учредить «Вольную русскую типографию», которую финансировали различные западные спонсоры, в том числе Джеймс Ротшильд. В многочисленных британских статьях и репортажах Россия в отличие от «цивилизованной» Англии изображалась варварской и отсталой страной, а русский народ — как суеверный и покорный всевластному царю. К началу 20 века Англия стала одним из основных центров российской антиправительственной эмиграции, включая эсеров, меньшевиков и большевиков. В Лондоне прошли исторические 2-й (1903 год) и 5-й (1907 год) съезды российских социал-демократов, в которых принимал участие Ленин и был оформлен большевизм как течение. Основные деньги на проведение 5-го съезда выделили британские промышленники, сочувствующие русской революции.

За исключением двух мировых войн, в которых Россия (Советский Союз) и Великобритания были союзниками, шпионская и информационная война непрерывно продолжалась. Достаточно вспомнить «дело Локкарта» (1918 год), «Операцию Трест» и Сиднея Рейли (1925), которого в Англии называли «королем шпионов» и который стал для Яна Флеминга прообразом Джеймса Бонда. Вошла в историю шпионажа и «Кембриджская пятерка» (легендарные суперагенты, завербованные Советским Союзом в 30-х годах прошлого века, в числе которых Ким Филби, Дональд Маклин, Энтони Блант и Гай Бёрджес). Особого накала схватка разведок достигла во время холодной войны, которая продлилась с 1946 по 1991 годы. Имена «героев» и предателей этой войны хорошо известны. Наибольший медийный резонанс приобрело «дело Профьюмо», в результате которого в 1963 году ушел в отставку министр обороны Великобритании. История эскорт-девицы Кристин Килер, которая встречалась одновременно с Профьюмо и российским офицером ГРУ Евгением Ивановым, была воспринята англичанами как увлекательная шпионская игра. В 1971 году имела место самая большая высылка советских дипломатов — 105 человек были вынуждены покинуть Лондон. И, наконец, под занавес холодной войны прогремело дело Олега Гордиевского, бежавшего в Англию резидента советской разведки в Лондоне.

Пауза после развала СССР оказалось недолгой: уже с конца 90-х годов прошлого века противостояние разведок возобновилось с новой силой. В то же время Лондон стал прибежищем для российских олигархов, экономических преступников, шпионов-перебежчиков и всевозможных противников действующей российской власти. Самым известным из них был умерший при невыясненных обстоятельствах в 2013 году Борис Березовский. Российская оппозиция в Лондоне активно используется британскими спецслужбами, но в значительной степени стала неуправляемой и действует по своим особым законам. Именно это обстоятельство стало причиной целой серии загадочных убийств, которые выходят за пределы компетенции и логики традиционных разведок и, скорее всего, отвечают интересам неких «третьих сил». Политический ущерб от этих показательных экзекуций огромен. Англичане, что совершенно очевидно, стали заложниками ситуации, которую сами породили. Великобритании не пристало жаловаться и возмущаться в связи со смертями российских перебежчиков, поскольку она создала такие правила игры, при которых международная война теневых структур ведется на ее территории. Это касается не только российской диаспоры, но и исламистов, которые получили убежище на британских островах при поддержке местных спецслужб и теперь вышли из-под контроля, совершая многочисленные теракты на территории своих хозяев."

https://inosmi.ru/authors/dobrov/

По наводке https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/

Познавательно :

----------


## Let_nab

*Кто высылает российских дипломатов:*

•США: сорок восемь сотрудников дипломатической миссии и двенадцать сотрудников миссии ООН.
•Франция: четырех дипломатов
•Польша: четырех дипломатов
•Украина: тринадцать дипломатов
•Эстония: военного атташе
•Литва: трех дипломатов, в том числе двух военных атташе
•Дания: двоих дипломатов
•Латвия: одного дипломата и сотрудника «Аэрофлота»
•Италия: двоих дипломатов
•Нидерланды: двоих дипломатов
•Германия: четырех дипломатов
•Чехия: трех дипломатов
•Канада: четыре сотрудника посольства и генконсульства
•Финляндия: одного дипломата
•Румыния: одного дипломата
•Хорватия: одного дипломата
•Швеция: одного дипломата
•Великобритания: двадцать три дипломата (покинули страну на прошлой неделе)     

*Кто в ЕС не стал высылать российских дипломатов:*

•Словакия
•Словения
•Португалия
•Мальта
•Люксембург
•Кипр
•Испания
•Ирландия
•Греция
•Венгрия
•Болгария
•Бельгия
•Австрия

----------


## Avia M

> Возвращаясь к ненашим бэ-э. овцам


Байден признался, что поколотил бы Трампа, будь они в старшей школе. После этого президент в твиттере назвал бывшего вице-президента «сумасшедшим» и добавил, что сам бы побил Байдена...

О баранах (овцах).
Операцию в Англии готовило ЦРУ. Но Трамп поторопился с назначением Помпео, в результате план экстренно корректировался (изначально планировалось большее кол-во пострадавших). Даже при таком провале, г-жа Мэй отработала свою роль с полной выкладкой. Режим обязывает...

----------


## Avia M

> *Кто высылает российских дипломатов:*


Вот ещё планируют "поддержать больших боссов".

Власти Албании намерены выслать из страны двух российских дипломатов. Об этом говорится в заявлении МИД республики, передает Албанское телеграфное агентство.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Албания вышлет двух российских дипломатов - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Let_nab

*ОКАЗАЛИСЬ ТРЕЗВЫМИ:*

Премьер-министр *Словакии* Петер Пеллегрини, выступая в понедельник на заседании Национального совета (парламента) Словакии, заявил, что для высылки из республики российский дипломатов в связи с делом Скрипаля мало одних только обвинений, не опирающихся на прочные факты. 
"Словакия не будет поддаваться только убеждениям, что за нападением [на Скрипаля] стоит Россия", - отметил он. Пока же обвинения в отношении РФ не подкреплены доказательствами, добавил Пеллегрини.
..............
*Австрия* также решила не высылать дипломатов РФ. Страна намерена держать открытыми каналы диалога с Москвой, заявил РИА Новости представитель австрийского правительства Петер Лаунски-Тиффенталь.
"Мы не будем принимать никаких мер на национальном уровне, мы не будем высылать дипломатов. Причина для этого следующая: мы намерены держать открытыми каналы диалога с Россией. Австрия является нейтральной страной и своеобразным мостом между Востоком и Западом", - сказал Петер-Лаунски.
................
Кроме того, *Болгария* не изменила своего решения и не намерен высылать из страны российских дипломатов.
"К настоящему моменту, Болгария не принимала решение о высылке из страны российских дипломатов", - цитирует агентство БГНЕС заявление внешнеполитического ведомства страны.
.................
Миро Церар, который исполняет обязанности премьера *Словении*, также отметил, что страна пока не планирует присоединяться к другим государствам ЕС, которые решили выдворить российских дипломатов.
«Словения пока не планирует высылать российских дипломатов вводить похожие меры», — приводит его слова издание Delo.
Как заявил глава МИД Словении Карл Эрьявец, страна не присоединилась к группе из 14 государств ЕС, которые выдворяют российских дипломатов, поскольку еще предстоит установить, что произошло на самом деле.
«Мы привержены позиции, принятой Европейским советом, что необходимо установить, что произошло на самом деле» — сказал он.

*СПИСОК ТРЕЗВЫХ ИЗМЕНИЛСЯ:*

- Испания
"Правительство Испании решило выслать двух дипломатических служащих посольства Российской Федерации в Мадриде", - говорится в сообщении МИД страны. 

- Норвегия
Власти Норвегии приняли решение о высылке одного российского дипломата. Об этом сообщил МИД страны.

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://iz.ru/725842/ilia-kramnik/or...granitcy-rosta

----------


## Let_nab

*МИД РФ официально объявил о высылке дипломатов 23 стран из России*

Москва объявила о введении зеркальных ответных мер в отношении 23 стран, выславших российских дипломатов из-за «дела Скрипаля».

«30 марта в МИД России были вызваны руководители дипмиссий Австралии, Албании, Германии, Дании, Ирландии, Испании, Италии, Канады, Латвии, Литвы, Македонии, Молдавии, Нидерландов, Норвегии, Польши, Румынии, Украины, Финляндии, Франции, Хорватии, Чехии, Швеции, Эстонии», — говорится в сообщении, опубликованном на сайте российского МИД.“
Им были вручены ноты протеста и заявлено, что в ответ на необоснованные требования указанных государств о высылке российских дипломатических сотрудников на основании бездоказательных обвинений Великобритании в адрес России из-за «дела Скрипалей» российская сторона объявляет «persona non grata» соответствующее количество сотрудников дипучреждений этих стран в Российской Федерации.

Как подчеркивается в заявлении, «с учетом того, что в последний момент к перечисленным странам решили присоединиться Бельгия, Венгрия, Грузия и Черногория, Россия оставляет за собой право на ответные шаги в отношении данных государств».

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/33014157/?frommail=1

----------


## OKA

Фото и ролики :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1122561.html

----------


## Avia M

> Фото и ролики :


О результатах газеты как-то слабо пишут...

Лидер Северной Кореи Ким Чен Ын 25—27 марта вместе со своей супругой совершил поездку в Китай, где встретился с председателем КНР Си Цзиньпином. Неофициальный визит стал первой заграничной поездкой лидера страны с момента вступления в должность и первым за 7 лет, с августа 2011 года, визитом главы КНДР в Китай.
Выбор Китая в качестве первой зарубежной поездки северокорейский лидер объяснил тем, что высоко ценит дружбу между двумя странами. По его словам, целью визита была встреча с китайскими товарищами, укрепление стратегических контактов и углубление традиционной дружбы.

https://russian.rt.com/world/article...yn-vizit-kitai

----------


## OKA

> О результатах газеты как-то слабо пишут...


Нормально пишут :

https://www.bbc.com/russian/features-43566508

https://russian.rt.com/world/article...yn-vizit-kitai

----------


## OKA

"Россия созывает внеочередную сессию Исполнительного совета ОЗХО (Организация по запрещению химического оружия) 4 апреля, чтобы вывести из тупика ситуацию вокруг дела об отравлении экс-полковника ГРУ Сергея Скрипаля и его дочери Юлии. Об этом заявил в понедельник в беседе с ТАСС постоянный представитель РФ при ОЗХО Александр Шульгин.

По его словам, встреча направлена на то, что "чтобы вывести из тупика ситуацию вокруг дела Скрипаля, куда ее загоняют британские партнеры".

"Они выдвинули тяжкие обвинения против России в применении химического оружия на британской территории, в злостном нарушении Конвенции о запрещении химического оружия", - отметил дипломат. Российская сторона, обратил внимание Шульгин, с самого начала предложила британским коллегам действовать в соответствии с 9-й статьей Конвенции, которая предусматривает проведение двусторонних консультаций в случае, если у одного государства возникают вопросы к другому по факту предполагаемого нарушения Конвенции. Однако британская сторона от этого отказалась, а также не стала "предоставлять какие-либо материалы, которые подкрепляют их голословные обвинения". Более того, "они исхитрились и привлекли Технический секретариат ОЗХО для оказания технического содействия по 38-му пункту 8-й статьи".

"Это совершенно искусственная конструкция. Техническая экспертиза Техсекретариата может лишь дать один результат - какое-то заключение по химическому составу вещества, примененного в Солсбери, без указания на страну происхождения и без возложения ответственности, - сказал Шульгин. - Поэтому, как ни крути, потребуется серьезное расследование".

"Мы готовы сотрудничать не только с ОЗХО, но и внутри ОЗХО, согласно имеющимся в этой организации возможностям, - подчеркнул он. - Дело за нашими британскими коллегами. Мы хотим на предстоящей сессии Исполсовета сделать конструктивные предложения, направленные на то, чтобы серьезно заняться изучением данного вопроса, прояснить его и принять необходимые меры".

При этом постпред не стал более подробно говорить об этих предложениях, но уточнил, что Россия будет настаивать на "полноценном участии своих экспертов в проведении любого сколько-нибудь серьезного расследования по данному делу". "РФ готова предложить экспертную помощь, - сказал Шульгин. - Наши эксперты готовы вместе с британскими коллегами, возможно, и с экспертами из других заинтересованных стран, проанализировать ситуацию: как это возможно, что это за вещество, откуда оно появилось. Возникает масса вопросов, и тут нужен экспертный взгляд, а то, к сожалению, сейчас высказываются все, кому не лень, в том числе непрофессионалы, и картина от этого становится только более туманной".

Шульгин добавил, что Россия надеется на быстрый ответ на вопросы, заданные техническому секретариату Организации по запрещению химического оружия. "Вы знаете, вчера были опубликованы на сайте МИД вопросы как к техсекретариату ОЗХО, так и к Великобритании и Франции, которая, насколько мы понимаем, тоже подключилась в каком-то качестве к национальному расследованию, проводимому Великобританией, - заметил он. - Мы уже передавали девять вопросов, но получили фактически отписку. Толком нам ничего не ответили. Поэтому мы расширили список наших вопросов, добавили новые и ждем ответов".

"Плюс направили ноту с мнением наших юристов о несостоятельности доводов, связанных с положением о конфиденциальности (которое предусматривает, что результаты экспертизы ОЗХО по делу Скрипаля могут быть представлены исполнительному совету организации только с согласия британской стороны), - сказал дипломат. - Попросили ответить быстро, надеемся, что коллеги нас не подведут и дадут какой-то вразумительный ответ".

"Будем делать все возможное, чтобы эти ответы поступили к нам как можно быстрее, - добавил Шульгин. - Находимся в рабочем контакте с коллегами. Думаю, что какая-то ясность может наступить".

Россия направила в воскресенье в ОЗХО список из 13 вопросов по сфабрикованному против нее делу Скрипалей. Соответствующая информация была опубликована на сайте российского внешнеполитического ведомства. В список, в частности, вошло несколько вопросов, касающихся предоставленных Лондоном данных техсекретариату ОЗХО, а именно: направляла ли британская сторона какую-либо дополнительную информацию по собственному национальному расследованию, какого рода данные и материальные свидетельства британцы предоставили в распоряжение техсекретариата, а также намерена ли организация поделиться с Россией информацией, которую предоставили британцы. В список вошли и вопросы к самой организации, а именно: кто возглавлял группу экспертов ОЗХО, посетившую Великобританию, какие специалисты вошли в ее состав, сколько времени они проработали и с кем взаимодействовали."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Постпред РФ: Москва созывает встречу в ОЗХО для вывода из тупика ситуации по делу Скрипаля - Политика - ТАСС


Чаёк- "Бодрячок", газок- "Новичок", шарфик-"баобаб" .. 

Пипл а стрэндж, эти англы))

Интересней у стариков, в древней Ирландии))

----------


## Avia M

> "Россия созывает внеочередную сессию Исполнительного совета ОЗХО (Организация по запрещению химического оружия) 4 апреля, чтобы вывести из тупика ситуацию вокруг дела об отравлении экс-полковника ГРУ Сергея Скрипаля


Наивно полагать. У режимов реализовавших преступление - тупики отсутствуют, цели предельно ясны...

----------


## OKA

> Только"баржи", 35-е импортные.
> А "давятся" они по любому поводу. Помнится "вельможа" из Москвы посетил Кунашир, так аж "закашлялись". Мож "подавятся" 35-ми...


Развёрнуто отвечать про японцев и ихние "импортные" самолёты в ветке про ВВС РФ нет резона)) 

Линки указаны, если кому интересно, тот ознакомится :

Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UT5Tn2Su4tc

Они и F-16 почти свой (F-2) делали))



Да и поставки из залива пасут за бугром :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/939228.html

С индусами и амерами учения авианосные ежегодно проводят, так что не "закашлялись" , и не "подавились", а потихоньку приводят свою армию к натообразному состоянию- где хотят, там и действуют, что бы там разные сми не пищали ))

Cомневаться в боеспособности яп. ВС не приходится))

Затейники :

----------


## Avia M

> а потихоньку приводят свою армию к натообразному состоянию
> Cомневаться в боеспособности яп. ВС не приходится))


Пущай приводят, это их право (в рамках конституции и прочих ограничений). 
В боеспособности сил самообороны сомнений нет. ВС РФ тоже уверенно совершенствуются, полагаю "джапаны" в этом не сомневаются. Посему и далее будут выражать недовольства всякие...

----------


## OKA

> Пущай приводят, это их право (в рамках конституции и прочих ограничений). ..


C конституцией там тектонические подвижки уже идут))

----------


## Avia M

> C конституцией там тектонические подвижки уже идут))


Что ж, печально. И Тереза с Борисом не возмущаются. "Международное право" в действии. 
Надо признать, потенциал вооружений Японии, давно превысил потребности самообороны...

----------


## OKA

> Что ж, печально. И Тереза с Борисом не возмущаются. "Международное право" в действии. 
> Надо признать, потенциал вооружений Японии, давно превысил потребности самообороны...


Ну и японцы , как и англы типа, не сами по себе)) "Непотопляемые авианосцы" для Штатов, и всё такое))

" ВВС США заявили, что на этой неделе развернут в Японии конвертопланы Bell-Boeing CV-22 Osprey, причем сделают это на год раньше планируемого срока. Пять этих перспективных машин будут переброшены на авиабазу «Йокота» близ Токио. При этом размещение вертолетов в Японии усложняет отношения Токио и Москвы вокруг Курильских островов.

В официальном заявлении, сделанном 4 апреля командованием Вооруженных сил США в Японии (United States Forces Japan, USFJ) со штабом в Токио, особо подчеркивается, что переброска конвертопланов в Японию осуществлена значительно раньше планируемого срока. Ранее это предполагалось сделать в рамках 2020 финансового года, передает Defense News.

В документе указано, что «развертывание CV-22 осуществлено в сфере ответственности командования вооруженных сил США в зоне Тихого океана и предназначено для обеспечения безопасности в регионе в соответствии с недавно опубликованной Стратегией Национальной обороны 2018 года». Кроме того, подчеркивается, что наличие в Японии конвертопланов этого типа позволит оперативно реагировать на стихийные бедствия или кризисные ситуации.

Предполагается, что вначале конвертопланы CV-22 будут дислоцироваться в Йокоте в течение нескольких следующих месяцев с задачей освоения региона в плане производства полетов. В этих же целях в Японию перебрасываются подразделения аэродромно-технического обслуживания.

Затем, согласно данным командования USFJ, конвертопланы будут меняться на ротационной основе. В будущем на постоянной основе в Йокоте будет дислоцироваться не менее 10 машин.

Прибывающие в Японию конвертопланы CV-22 будут второй эскадрильей машин этого типа, развернутых за пределами США. Ранее за границами Америки дислоцировалась только 7-й эскадрилья CV-22 специальных операций ВВС США, базирующаяся на авиабазе «Милденхолл» Королевских ВВС в Великобритании. Таким образом, впервые Osprey будут располагаться на крупнейшем острове Японского архипелага — Хонсю.

Развернутые на авиабазе «Йокота» CV-22 будут выполнять боевые задачи во взаимодействии с двумя эскадрильями конвертопланов CV-22, которые находятся на вооружении Корпуса морской пехоты США и ВМС США и дислоцированы на авиабазе морской пехоты «Футенма» на острове Окинава.

СV-22 Osprey («Скопа») представляет собой летательный аппарат, сочетающий отдельные преимущества самолета и вертолета. Это единственный в мире серийно выпускаемый конвертоплан. Он обладает дальностью полета, скоростью и топливной экономичностью турбовинтового самолета, а также всеми возможностями вертолета по вертикальному взлету и посадке, а также зависанию.

Ранее развернутые на Окинаве «Скопы» были успешно использованы для оказания медицинской и гуманитарной помощи местному населению при стихийных бедствиях в Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе. Конвертопланы были быстро переброшены в зоны катастроф в Непале и на Филиппинах, причем обычные вертолеты в подобных случаях пришлось бы доставлять в пункты назначения с помощью транспортных судов.

США подходят к Курилам

Однако столь быстрое развертывание американских конвертопланов на главном острове японского архипелага Хонсю вызвало вполне справедливые опасения в российском экспертном сообществе.

В настоящее время США могут без особых затруднений радикально усилить боевой состав частей и соединений, развернутых на японских островах. И передислокация СV-22 Osprey — лишнее тому подтверждение.

Однако с такой же легкостью США могут развернуть необходимые силы и средства на Курильских островах в случае их гипотетической передачи под юрисдикцию Японии. А вот это уже может радикально изменить военно-стратегический баланс в регионе.

Между Японией и Россией в течение 70 послевоенных лет так и не был заключен мирный договор. Территориальный спор между Москвой и Токио не урегулирован со времени окончания Второй мировой войны. После капитуляции Японии все Курильские острова были включены в состав СССР, однако принадлежность островов Итуруп, Кунашир, Шикотан и группы островов Хабомаи оспаривается Токио. Эти острова имеют важнейшее военно-стратегическое и экономическое значение.

«Дело в том, что гряда Курильских островов представляет собой своеобразный ключ к Охотскому морю, которое является одним из районов несения боевой службы ракетными подводными крейсерами стратегического назначения Тихоокеанского флота»,

— пояснил «Газете.Ru» экс-замначальника Главного оперативного управления Генерального штаба генерал-лейтенант Валерий Запаренко.

По словам военачальника, если передать Японии острова Итуруп, Кунашир, Шикотан и группу островов Хабомаи, то это создаст условия для базирования на этой части Курильского архипелага кораблей ВМС Японии и США.

Как следствие, усилятся возможности обоих флотов по разведке, противолодочной обороне и гипотетической борьбе с нашими подводными крейсерами стратегического назначения.

А это уже серьезно осложнит их оперативную устойчивость, подчеркнул собеседник издания, и радикальным образом повлияет на боеспособность морских стратегических ядерных сил России на Тихом океане.

Для сохранения баланса сил и средств придется значительно увеличивать боевой состав соединений Тихоокеанского флота, предназначенный для прикрытия районов боевой службы и обеспечения оперативной устойчивости группировок ракетных подводных лодок. А это может привести к гонке вооружений и дополнительной нагрузке на военный бюджет государства, обращает внимание Валерий Запаренко.

«Кроме того, размещение частей и соединений вооруженных сил США и Японии на ряде островов Курильской гряды создает благоприятные условия для проведения морских и воздушно-морских десантных операций», — рассказал «Газете.Ru» заместитель директора Центра анализа стратегий и технологий Константин Макиенко.

Можно не сомневаться, считает собеседник издания, что за короткий срок на островах будет создана значительная по своему боевому составу группировка сил и средств всех видов вооруженных сил Японии и США с большими потенциальными боевыми и оперативными возможностями. В первую очередь, в мощную авиационную базу будет превращен бывший аэродром «Буревестник» истребительной авиации войск ПВО СССР на острове Итуруп.

А это резко усилит возможности ВВС США по истребительному авиационному прикрытию региона, ведению разведывательной деятельности, нанесению авиационно-ракетных ударов по силам ВМФ России и береговым объектам.

По словам Макиенко, после получения части Курильской гряды в гипотетическом вооруженном противоборстве посредством высадки воздушных и морских десантов США и Япония смогут сравнительно легко захватить и остальные острова архипелага, а также без особых затруднений высадиться на Сахалине.

То есть передача островов Итуруп, Кунашир, Шикотан и группы островов Хабомаи под юрисдикцию Токио может существенно изменить военно-стратегический баланс сил в регионе в пользу США и Японии. А предстоящая переброска на японские острова даже незначительного количества СV-22 Osprey невольно заставляет предполагать именно подобное развитие событий."

https://www.gazeta.ru/army/2018/04/0....shtml?updated

----------


## Avia M

> если передать Японии острова Итуруп, Кунашир, Шикотан и группу островов Хабомаи, то это создаст условия для базирования на этой части Курильского архипелага кораблей ВМС Японии и США.


Очень хочется верить, что "если" никогда не произойдёт! Потихоньку сами полноценно забазируемся и заставы восстановим...

----------


## OKA

> Очень хочется верить, что "если" никогда не произойдёт! Потихоньку сами полноценно забазируемся и заставы восстановим...


Угу))

"Силы самообороны Японии пополнились новым видом войск. В минувшую субботу в городе Сасебо (префектура Нагасаки) прошла торжественная церемония, во время которой в состав японских вооружённых сил официально вошла новая структурная единица — бригада морской пехоты быстрого реагирования (Amphibious Rapid Deployment Brigade, ARDB).

«Учитывая всё более сложную ситуацию в области обороны и безопасности вокруг Японии, защита наших островов стала критической обязанностью», — заявил вице-министр обороны Японии Томохиро Ямамото.

Планируется, что морпехов разместят на острове Кюсю, а в дальнейшем передислоцируют на Окинаву. Изначально ARDB не будет иметь на вооружении кораблей, позже планируется заказать небольшие десантные суда длиной до 100 м для транспортировки войск и оборудования между островами, а также от кораблей к берегу.

Информационное агентство Reuters сообщает, что «решение о создании бригады быстрого реагирования было принято на фоне опасений Токио по поводу угроз со стороны Китая». В дальнейшем полуторатысячная бригада будет расширена до 2100 человек. Японские силы быстрого реагирования формируются по образцу экспедиционного отряда Корпуса морской пехоты США. Ранее японская морская пехота существовала в период с 1928 по 1945 год и называлась береговыми войсками особого назначения ВМС."

https://warspot.ru/11630-yaponiya-vo...orskuyu-pehotu

----------


## OKA

"Исполняющий обязанности госсекретаря США Джон Салливан и министр иностранных дел Великобритании Борис Джонсон в ходе телефонной беседы обсудили возможные шаги правительств двух стран в связи с предполагаемой химической атакой в сирийском городе Дума, сообщил американский госдепартамент.
       "Два лидера обсудили ответ мирового сообщества и потенциальные дальнейшие шаги правительств США и Великобритании, которые должны быть предприняты в координации с другими партерами", - говорится в сообщении.
       В нем отмечается, что главы внешнеполитических ведомств беседовали дважды. Беседы касались "предполагаемой атаки с применением химоружия в Думе, Сирия", результатом которой стали "десятки погибших и сотни раненых невинных гражданских". "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=478496


Ну ведь не смешно... ДБЪ!


" Премьер Дмитрий Медведев 9 апреля обещал поручить правительству разработать меры поддержки попавших в санкционные списки США российских компаний. «Это касается и металлургов, и энергетического сектора, и торговли продукцией оборонно-промышленного комплекса», – заявил он на совещании с вице-премьерами.

С пострадавшими, возможно, встретится и президент России Владимир Путин, сообщил его пресс-секретарь Дмитрий Песков. В графике Путина пока нет встречи с попавшими под санкции США бизнесменами, однако исключить такую возможность нельзя.

«Ведомости» узнали, как может быть оказана поддержка. Власти обсуждают проект создания в России двух территорий со специальным режимом и признаками офшора – на острове Октябрьский в Калининграде и на дальневосточном острове Русский, рассказали четыре федеральных чиновника, а также человек, участвовавший в обсуждении такого проекта. Законопроект разработан Минэкономразвития, сказал его представитель, сейчас документ согласуется с профильными ведомствами, принять его планируется в весеннюю сессию. Представитель правительства Калининграда подтвердил обсуждение идеи.

Такой проект обсуждался давно, знает один из чиновников, но с ужесточением санкций США о нем вспомнили. Сейчас нужны механизмы возврата и хранения капитала в России, объясняет собеседник «Ведомостей». 5 апреля минфин США обнародовал новый санкционный список российских резидентов, среди них Олег Дерипаска, Виктор Вексельберг и Сулейман Керимов. В пятницу котировки En+ и UC Rusal Дерипаски рухнули на $3,2 млрд. В понедельник, 9 апреля, распродажа продолжилась. За день все бизнесмены из списка потеряли больше $12 млрд своего совокупного состояния, рухнул рубль и российский фондовый рынок.

Представитель первого вице-премьера Игоря Шувалова отказался от комментариев, его коллеги из Минфина и Минвостокразвития не ответили на запросы «Ведомостей». Песков переадресовал вопрос в правительство.

Желающие вернуть деньги в Россию смогут сделать это быстро и без налогов, рассказывают чиновники: проект разрешает перенести иностранные структуры в Россию из других стран, в том числе офшоров, сохранив их правовую форму. Компании смогут перевести в кратчайшие сроки капитал целиком в Россию с сохранением привычной правовой и финансовой инфраструктуры без выплаты налогов с иностранных доходов, подтвердил представитель Минэкономразвития. Для этого резиденты зон смогут получить статус международной предпринимательской компании. Это калька с существующих во многих офшорах форм компании, подчиняющейся специальному правовому режиму, объясняет партнер «Егоров, Пугинский, Афанасьев и партнеры» Дмитрий Степанов.

Новая амнистия капитала продлится меньше года

Такой статус дает возможность зарегистрировать компанию за один день, а часть сведений не раскрывать (например, об участниках, менеджменте), рассказывает представитель Минэкономразвития. Также вводятся гибкие правила для акционерных соглашений и сделок по отчуждению активов, возможность деления долей участия на классы.

Налоги с резидентов зон будут взиматься только от доходов, полученных в России, говорит представитель министерства, а доходы, полученные за пределами России, налогами не облагаются.

Также обсуждаются изъятия из трудового права, корпоративных, валютных и налоговых правил, например отмена валютных ограничений, возможность рассчитываться в валюте, а также исключения из правил работы образовательных и медицинских компаний, организаций, оказывающих IT-услуги, рассказывают два чиновника. Конституции это не противоречит, считает Степанов: в гражданском законодательстве можно предусмотреть любые критерии для их введения. Также обсуждается возможность освобождения таких компаний от действия соглашений об избежании двойного налогообложения и правил контролируемых иностранных компаний (с 2017 г. с их нераспределенной прибыли люди должны заплатить налог 13%, а компании – 20%), знает один из собеседников «Ведомостей».

Получить особый статус смогут только резиденты специальных районов, уточняет представитель министерства, но, возможно, часть предложений будет перенесена на всю страну после эксперимента. Многие предложения появились именно по запросу бизнеса, говорит он.

Амнистировать капитал в 2018 году можно будет и не выплачивая налоги, и не возвращая деньги

Сейчас перевести компанию в Россию без сложной реструктуризации нельзя, знает партнер Dentons Василий Марков, проект позволяет это сделать, но не ясно, как сохранить международную правовую форму, например траст, которой в России не существует. Можно ввести отсылку к нормам иностранного права, но это слишком сложно, обычно выбирается похожая норма местного законодательства, рассказывает он. Не ясно и как освободить компании от налогов со всех иностранных доходов, отмечает партнер KPMG Анна Воронкова, при отказе от соглашений выплаты пассивных доходов в пользу таких компаний могут облагаться в стране-источнике, как если бы они платились в офшор, с активных доходов налоги можно будет не платить.

Проект напоминает офшор в американском штате Делавэр – он предлагает простую регистрацию бизнеса, удобный правовой режим, говорит Марков. Аналогии с офшорами есть, согласна Воронкова, раньше в разных островных государствах был режим, когда местные доходы облагались налогами, а иностранные – нет.

Набор мер показывает, что чиновники прекрасно понимают проблемы корпоративного и трудового права, но не ясно, почему решать их нужно лишь в двух крайних точках России, а не по всей стране, удивлен налоговый консультант крупной компании.

Специальный режим должен помочь России привлечь деньги из-за рубежа, признают консультанты. Но вряд ли он будет интересен кому-то, кроме компаний, которые из-за санкций просто не могут больше нигде работать, скептичен налоговый менеджер крупной иностранной компании, ключевая проблема – недоверие к судебной системе, которая не претерпит изменений в офшорах. Зато создание особых зон еще больше раздробит экономическое пространство, предупреждает Воронкова, международный опыт как раз показывает, что страны стараются уходить от сложных режимов и приводят свое законодательство к единому стандарту.

В подготовке статьи участвовала Анна Холявко "

https://www.vedomosti.ru/economics/a...hori-oligarham


Это "фэйкньюс" ? 

Как, бывало, говаривал Трампнаш ))

----------


## Avia M

> «Учитывая всё более сложную ситуацию в области обороны и безопасности вокруг Японии, защита наших островов стала критической обязанностью», — заявил вице-министр обороны Японии Томохиро Ямамото.


Угу.
Ситуация у Японии действительно сложная. В 1945-м америка их "познакомила" с "малышом" и "толстяком", а ныне обложила базами военными со всякими "авианосными томагавками"...
А с севера, всего-то пара Су-35-х погремела. Пущай выводы делают.

----------


## Avia M

> "Два лидера обсудили ответ мирового сообщества
> Ну ведь не смешно... ДБЪ!


Действительно не смешно! Тут скорее "политический тупонапроломизм"...
Пауэл со своей пробиркой "отдыхает".

----------


## Panda-9

Что-то мне, как и Летнабу, не очень спокойно за возможное развитие сирийских событий. Если пиндосы навалятся массой (а флота у них дохрена, и т.н."союзники" еще должны отметиться своим натовско-солидарным "вкладом"), то наших там просто мало, сил на всё и всех не хватит. Не вижу я возможности одержать верх на той территории в неядерной войне. Несимметричные ответы тоже потянут за собой массированные контрответы, в который масса войск и вооружения тоже будет иметь значение. Как-то пессимистично ощущается. В ядерной - да, пиндосам конец. Но и нам не дожить до этой победы, не порадоваться ей.

----------


## anoxinaliz

> Действительно не смешно! Тут скорее "политический тупонапроломизм"...
> Пауэл со своей пробиркой "отдыхает".


не просто отдыхает а уходит в загул...

----------


## OKA

"США и КНДР согласовывают последние детали повестки предстоящего саммита лидеров двух стран. Об этом сообщили газете The Chosun Ilbo информированные источники в Вашингтоне.

Издание утверждает, что Трамп потребует от КНДР денуклеаризации в течение шести месяцев или года с даты проведения встречи. Американский лидер "не поддерживает идею поэтапного и синхронизированного выполнения ядерной сделки" с Пхеньяном, отмечают источники газеты.

В то же время КНДР настаивает как раз на пошаговом режиме денуклеаризации, поскольку опасается, что после прихода в Белый дом новой администрации США могут денонсировать предыдущие договоренности с КНДР, говорится в статье. В свою очередь, "Трамп не доверяет Ким Чен Ыну и поэтому может потребовать полного, проверяемого и необратимого отказа от ядерной программы в течение года".

По данным The Chosun Ilbo, о точной дате и месте проведения исторической встречи Ким Чен Ына и Дональда Трампа может быть объявлено уже на следующей неделе. Ранее президент США заявил, что переговоры могут пройти в мае или июне.

Делегация Республики Корея 5 марта встретилась с лидером КНДР в Пхеньяне. В ходе переговоров была достигнута договоренность о проведении встречи лидеров двух стран. Север также выразил тогда готовность провести аналогичное мероприятие с президентом США.

В ходе стартовавшего после этого диалога на высоком уровне была установлена дата межкорейского саммита - 27 апреля. К настоящему времени состоялось несколько раундов переговоров по его подготовке. Стороны обсудили вопросы протокола, мер безопасности и освещения саммита журналистами."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СМИ: Трамп на саммите с Ким Чен Ыном потребует от КНДР денуклеаризации в течение года - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Если встреча состоится, и будет результат, типа вывода амерских комплексов про и ядрёнбатонов из Ю.Кореи, в обмен на прекращения атомного проекта С.Кореи то воды древнего Ганга потекут вспять)))

Скорее всего им предложат прекратить и ракетные программы, на что Ким вряд ли согласится. "Лавры" горбатого там не в моде))

----------


## OKA

"Германия просит США освободить ее от антироссийских санкций. Об этом сообщает американское издание The Wall Street Journal.

В частности, руководство ФРГ планирует напрямую обратиться к Белому дому с просьбой не привлекать немецкие деловые круги к новым рестрикциям в отношении Москвы. Озвучить просьбу Берлина поручено министру финансов Германии Олафу Шольцу, который на этой неделе посетит Вашингтон.

После этого бизнес-интересы ФРГ будут отстаиваться на высшем уровне в ходе переговоров канцлера Ангелы Меркель с президентом США Дональдом Трампом. Ожидается, что встреча лидеров государств состоится в конце апреля.

Напомним, что американский лидер не исключил введения новых ограничительных мер в отношении Москвы. По его словам, очередные рестрикции могут вступить в силу в любое время. "Как только она (Россия - прим. "РГ") их вполне заслужит", - отметил Трамп, говоря о сроках ввода санкций."

https://rg.ru/2018/04/19/germaniia-p...iv-rossii.html

С чего бы это амеры снизошли до вассала))



Учения , или "фэйкньюс", на которые так богат нынче интернет?

"Скоро обнаружат в Венесуэле хим оружие

Один умный читатель писал недавно, что бабахнет совсем в другом месте, пока не известно в каком. Теперь таки известно в каком:

Пока все внимание приковано к Сирии США по тихому перебрасывают войска в Панаму. Из интересного, перебросили F-22 Raptor - до 35 ед., CH-47 Chinook - до 50 ед. Как раз Пенс на днях пел про страдающих его братьях и сестрах в Венесуэле..

https://t.co/ikZt8XO7Q4

Ожидаю набор добровольцев интернационалистов для поездки в теплую страну на карнавал. В карнавале также будут участвовать С400, и прочие забавные штуки.

Мы ехали шагом,
Мы мчались в боях
И «Яблочко» — песню
Держали в зубах.
Ах, песенку эту
Доныне хранит
Трава молодая —
Степной малахит.

Но песню иную
О дальней земле
Возил мой приятель
С собою в седле.
Он пел, озирая
Родные края:
«Каракас, Каракас, Каракас моя!» "

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/8513564.html


"Правительство Венесуэлы выступило во вторник с протестом в связи с вмешательством во внутренние дела страны со стороны США и ряда стран Латинской Америки, сообщает венесуэльский МИД.

Речь идет о заявлении 16 из 34 участников недавнего "Саммита Америк" в Перу, которые считают предстоящие 20 мая в Венесуэле президентские выборы нелегитимными. Страны призвали венесуэльское правительство провести президентские выборы с необходимыми гарантиями свободного, справедливого, прозрачного и демократического процесса, без наличия политических заключенных и с включением всех политических фигур.

"Венесуэльское правительство выразило свой самый энергичный протест в части того, что положения этого заявления представляют собой не только враждебный и недружественный акт против независимой и суверенной страны, но и нарушают нормы устава ООН и международного права", — говорится в заявлении МИД.

Ноты протеста были вручены дипломатическим представителям США в Каракасе, а также представителям латиноамериканских и карибских стран, которые подписали заявление в Лиме."


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180418/1518870893.html

Ещё :

https://ria.ru/world/20180419/1518976606.html

Ни Фиделя, ни Чавеса больше нет. Гринго решили поковбойствовать на своих югах...

Опоздали китайцы с каналом в Никарагуа?

----------


## Avia M

> Ни Фиделя, ни Чавеса больше нет.


Новый лидер Кубы пообещал продолжить революцию.
Возврата к капитализму на Кубе не будет, заявил новый лидер страны Мигель Диас-Канель.
Диас-Канель, занимавший пост первого заместителя председателя Госсовета, в четверг утвержден Национальным собранием народной власти Кубы (парламентом страны) в должности главы Госсовета и сменил Рауля Кастро на высшем государственном посту.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180419/1519001021.html

----------


## OKA

> Новый лидер Кубы пообещал продолжить революцию.
> Возврата к капитализму на Кубе не будет, заявил новый лидер страны Мигель Диас-Канель.
> Диас-Канель, занимавший пост первого заместителя председателя Госсовета, в четверг утвержден Национальным собранием народной власти Кубы (парламентом страны) в должности главы Госсовета и сменил Рауля Кастро на высшем государственном посту.
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180419/1519001021.html




"Первый после Кастро

На Кубе прошло официальное утверждение нового главы государства. В ближайшее время полномочия руководителя Острова Свободы перейдут от Рауля Кастро к Мигелю Диас-Канелю.
Он станет первым руководителем Кубы, который придет на смену братьям Кастро, которые управляли Кубой с 1959 года.
Диас-Канель официально утвержден руководителем Государственного Совета Кубы и председателем Совета министров.
Рауль Кастро продолжит руководить коммунистической партией Кубы и сохранит за собой часть государственных функций представительского характера.
По сути, Кастро его сам и выдвинул, приблизив к себе достаточно успешного министра и сделав своим заместителем еще 5 лет назад

  

Перед Диас-Канелем стоят достаточно серьезные задачи:

1. Ввиду сохраняющихся санкций, остров Свободы по-прежнему испытывает существенные экономические проблемы. Реформы начатые при Рауле Кастро необходимо продолжать.
2. После попыток наладить отношения во времена Обамы, при Трампе в отношениях с США вновь наблюдается похолодание, что будет сохранять внешнеполитическое давление на Кубу даже после ухода Рауля Кастро.
3. Антиимпериалитическая политика Куба в Южной Америке пережила ряд существенных ударов после инспирированного США курса на подрыв "левого поворота" в Южной Америке, что привело к смене власти в Бразилии и Аргентине, а также ослабило ближайшего союзника Кубы - чавистскую Венесуэлу.
4. Государственный аппарат на Кубе давно требует обновления, о чем говорят в том числе и коммунистические функционеры, хотя консервативные партийные круги хотели, чтобы правление Рауля Кастро продолжилось еще несколько лет.

В конечном итоге, тут все зависит от того, насколько Диас-Канель отвечает взглядам Рауля Кастро на проведение мягких реформ, которые декларировались политическим руководством Кубы в последние годы, без ослабления роли коммунистической партии и подтачивания основных завоеваний революции 1959.
Вряд ли Куба будет закрываться, скорее мы увидим попытки точечных изменений в духе КНДР или Вьетнама. Ну а таланты Диас-Канеля оценим уже по его практическим делам. Можно вспомнить первоначальный скепсис по поводу Мадуро, который тем не менее в кризисной ситуации попытки государственного переворота раскрылся как неплохой антикризисный "менеджер" и сейчас ненавидим США не менее яростно, нежели покойный Уго Чавес.

Ну а в целом конечно историческое событие - эпоха Кастро завершается. Сможет ли Диас-Канель похвастаться историческими свершениями, будем посмотреть."


https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4131872.html

Главное, чтоб горбатой перестройкой не занялся))

----------


## OKA

Про "железку для Макрона" :

"Орден от рабов США

    После ударов по Сирии 14 апреля, в которых принимали участие и французы, во Франции инициировали процедуру отзыва у Асада ордена "Почетного легиона", который был ему вручен в 2001 году.
    Сама процедура должна была занять несколько месяцев необходимых для прохождения соответствующих бюрократических формальностей, но Асад не стал ждать и использовал ситуацию для символического демарша.
    Орден был возвращен французам через румынское посольство с прилагающимся посланием: "После случившегося Асад не считает честью быть кавалером ордена, врученного режимом страны, которая является рабом США".
    Стоит отметить, что Асад таким образом попал в крайне узкий список лиц, которые публично отказывались от этого ордена - среди них известные физики Пьер и Мария-Склодовская Кюри, а также философ Жан-Поль Сартр."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4133599.html

Разные степени и др. особенности "ордена" :

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9E...BE%D0%BD%D0%B0

----------


## Avia M

> Вопрос не стоит не будут ли бомбить КНДР, вопрос когда именно..?


21 апреля. /ТАСС/. КНДР остановит испытания межконтинентальных баллистических ракет и ядерного оружия, а также завершит работу своего ядерного полигона Пунгери (уезд Кильджу, провинция Хамгён-Пукто). Как сообщило в субботу агентство ЦТАК, соответствующее решение было принято по итогам пленарной сессии ЦК Трудовой партии Кореи (ТПК).

Подробнее на ТАСС:
КНДР отказалась от ракетно-ядерных испытаний - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> Там целый детектив :


21 апреля. Британская полиция идентифицировала ключевых подозреваемых в покушении на бывшего сотрудника российской военной разведки Сергея Скрипаля и его дочь Юлию.
"могут существовать косвенные доказательства того, что определенные русские были на определенных авиарейсах, а также находились в Солсбери в тот момент (покушения на Скрипалей - прим. ТАСС), но это необязательно доказывает, что нападение было совершено ими".

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Telegraph: полиция определила основных подозреваемых в покушении на Скрипалей - Международная панорама - ТАСС

По английски тонко...

----------


## Avia M

"У нас есть структурная проблема в СБ: он представляет тот мир, каким он выглядел после Второй мировой войны, СБ уже не представляет мир сегодня. Вето стало инструментом, который используется слишком часто. Существует дискуссия о реформах, чтобы СБ больше соответствовал сегодняшнему миру. Как я уже неоднократно говорил: без реформы Совета Безопасности не будет полной реформы ООН", - полагает генсек.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Генсек ООН признал, что Совбез в существующем виде не может решить международные проблемы - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Похоже чиновники от ООН потихоньку начинают "выходить из спячки". Осталось прийти в себя и оглядеться вокруг...
А реформу начать с переезда на берега Волги.

----------


## Avia M

"Поворот"...

ЕРЕВАН, 23 апреля. /ТАСС/. Премьер-министр Армении Серж Саргсян, избранный на этот пост парламентом 17 апреля, подал в отставку. Об этом в понедельник объявил сам глава правительства.

"Обращаюсь к тем, кто хочет мой отставки. Никол Пашинян был прав, я ошибся. Есть несколько решений, но ни одно из них не для меня. Я покидаю должность премьера и главы Армении. Мира, гармонии и толерантности всем нам", - говорится в заявлении Саргсяна.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Премьер-министр Армении Серж Саргсян подал в отставку - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Право Макрона...

"Президент республики [Эмманюэль Макрон] переговорил сегодня утром [в понедельник] по телефону с Владимиром Путиным, президентом Российской Федерации. Он [Макрон] напомнил о законных рамках операции, проведенной 14 апреля вместе с Соединенными Штатами и Соединенным Королевством против химического потенциала сирийского режима, чтобы международное право соблюдалось", - говорится в сообщении Елисейского дворца.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5150981

----------


## OKA

> 21 апреля. Британская полиция идентифицировала ключевых подозреваемых в покушении на бывшего сотрудника российской военной разведки Сергея Скрипаля и его дочь Юлию.
> "могут существовать косвенные доказательства того, что определенные русские были на определенных авиарейсах, а также находились в Солсбери в тот момент (покушения на Скрипалей - прим. ТАСС), но это необязательно доказывает, что нападение было совершено ими".
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Telegraph: полиция определила основных подозреваемых в покушении на Скрипалей - Международная панорама - ТАСС
> 
> По английски тонко...


По буржуйски грубо "лепят горбатого" в стиле Рейгана-Бушей-Обам и пр. Мэй и Джонсона ))

----------


## OKA

https://ria.ru/world/20180424/1519280359.html




"Это было сказано еще в декабре 2015 года, когда я приезжал в Ереван"

https://twitter.com/i_korotchenko/st...07821050810368

----------


## OKA

"Президент Республики Корея Мун Чжэ Ин и лидер КНДР Ким Чен Ын подтвердили, что общей целью двух стран является проведение процесса денуклеаризации на Корейском полуострове. Об этом говорится в "Пханмунджомской декларации о мире, процветании и объединении Корейского полуострова", которую в пятницу по итогам переговоров подписали Мун Чжэ Ин и Ким Чен Ын.

"Юг и Север подтвердили, что их общей целью является проведение полной денуклеаризации на Корейском полуострове. Юг и Север договорились предпринимать активные действия для сотрудничества с международным сообществом в вопросе денуклеаризации Корейского полуострова", - говорится в документе.

Южная Корея и КНДР прекращают все враждебные действия в отношении друг друга. "На Корейском полуострове больше никогда не будет войны, началась новая эпоха мира. Южная Корея и КНДР прекращают любые враждебные действия в отношении друг друга", - говорится в тексте декларации. В документе также подчеркивается, что два государства "продолжат активный диалог на всех уровнях, включая высший".

Страны также физически ликвидируют все средства пропаганды, которые использовались сторонами в приграничных районах. "Мы отказываемся от любых враждебных действий. Это произойдет первого мая, и включит в себя физическую ликвидацию средств трансляции пропаганды, а также полное прекращение распространение листовок в районе демилитаризованной зоны", - говорится в документе.

Ранее на этой неделе КНДР уже прекратила работу своих громкоговорителей, осуществляющих пропагандистское вещание на границе с Республикой Корея. Этому предшествовал аналогичный шаг со стороны КНДР.

Вопросы сотрудничества стран

Как отмечается в декларации, военные двух стран договорились поддерживать постоянный контакт, в том числе на уровне глав оборонных ведомств.

В частности, согласно тексту документа, уже 15 мая должны состояться "двусторонние переговоры на уровне генералитета двух стран".

КНДР и Республика Корея также договорились возобновить встречи семей, разделенных Корейской войной 1950-1953 годов, следующая из них пройдет 15 августа этого года. "Юг и Север будут решать гуманитарные проблемы, вызванные разделением нации, и с этой целью договорились возобновить диалог по линии Красного Креста, а также встречи разделенных семей. Следующая из них пройдет 15 августа", - говорится в документе.

Отмечается, что стороны договорились создать совместный пункт двусторонней связи в приграничном Кэсоне, который будет в частности использоваться для контактов по гуманитарным вопросам.

Последний раз встречи разделенных семей проводились в 2015 году. 15 августа в КНДР и Южной Корее отмечают национальный праздник - День освобождения. В 1945 году в этот день капитулировавшая во Второй мировой войне Япония освободила Корею от колониального правления.

Помимо прочего, КНДР и Южная Корея договорились начать работу для соединения железных дорог двух стран. "Стороны предпримут практические шаги для того, чтобы использовать железнодорожные ветки Тонхэ и Кёнгый, а также другие трассы, модернизировав и соединив их", - подчеркивается в документе.

Подписание мирного договора

Север и Юг Кореи в перспективе также намерны подписать мирный договор. "КНДР и Республика Корея объявляют конец перемирию, длящемуся с 1953 года, с тем, чтобы трансформировать его в мирный договор. С этой целью Северная Корея, Южная Корея и США будут продвигать проведение трехстороннего или четырехстороннего саммита с целью установления системы твердого мира", - говорится в документе.

Корейская война 1950-1953 годов, в которой с одной стороны участвовали Южная Корея и США, а с другой - КНДР и Китай, завершилась подписанием перемирия. Технически Север и Юг до сих пор находятся друг с другом в состоянии войны.

В пятницу в пограничном пункте Пханмунджом состоялась историческая встреча между президентом Южной Кореи Мун Чжэ Ином и лидером КНДР Ким Чен Ыном. Эти переговоры стали первой встречей на высшем уровне между Югом и Севером за более чем десять лет. Перед их началом южнокорейский президент по приглашению Ким Чен Ына перешел демаркационную линию, совершив молниеносный "визит" в КНДР продолжительностью менее минуты, а Ким Чен Ын, перейдя границу, стал первым лидером КНДР, посетившим территорию Южной Кореи с 1953 года. По итогам переговоров лидеры лидеры двух стран подписали совместную "Пханмунджомскую декларацию о мире, процветании и объединении Корейского полуострова"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Южная Корея и КНДР прекращают любые враждебные действия в отношении друг друга - Международная панорама - ТАСС


Хорошая весть)) Такое было при среднем Киме. Корейцы один народ, может и от амерской оккупации избавятся)) Глядишь, и Тайвань к континентальной части будет поближе))

Главное чтоб как с ГДР и ФРГ не произошло))


Фильм на тему :

https://www.kinopoisk.ru/film/nebesn...n-2005-198172/





Много фото :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4150499.html

----------


## Avia M

> Никол Пашинян был прав...


Лидер оппозиции Армении Никол Пашинян призвал своих сторонников в среду утром блокировать все аэропорты и дороги страны. С этим призывом он выступил во вторник вечером на митинге на столичной площади Республики после того, как парламентское большинство проголосовало против его кандидатуры в премьер-министры.
"Я призываю с 08:00 (07:00 мск - прим. ТАСС) начать масштабные акции гражданского неповиновения. Наши сторонники должны перекрыть все аэропорты и дороги республики. Мы не дадим украсть победу народа", - заявил Пашинян.


Подробнее на ТАСС:
Пашинян призвал сторонников блокировать все дороги и аэропорты Армении - Международная панорама - ТАСС

С призывами - не прав?...

----------


## OKA

"Китайские власти в интересах обороны и национальной безопасности имеют полное право на размещение ракетных комплексов на островах Наньша (Спратли), которые у КНР оспаривают некоторые страны. Об этом заявила в четверг на регулярном брифинге официальный представитель МИД Китая Хуа Чуньин.

"Во-первых, я хочу сказать, что китайское правительство обладает неоспоримым правом территориального контроля над архипелагом Спратли (Наньша) и прилегающими акваториями, - отметила она. - Проведение любых строительных работ, включая размещение оборудования, необходимого для обороны и обеспечения безопасности нашей страны, - естественное право КНР".

Дипломат подчеркнула, что Пекин не намерен проводить политику, которая представляет угрозу какому-то бы ни было государству. "Не стоит беспокоиться или чего-то опасаться. Мы надеемся, что все заинтересованные стороны проявят хладнокровие и объективность", - резюмировала Хуа Чуньин.

Как утверждает американский телеканал CNBC, власти КНР перебросили на спорные острова в Южно-Китайском море противокорабельные ракетные комплексы и системы противовоздушной обороны

Дебаты о принадлежности архипелага Спратли (Наньша) уже много лет ведут с Китаем ряд стран АСЕАН - Бруней, Вьетнам, Малайзия, Филиппины. Эти страны пытаются установить контроль, в том числе и за счет военной составляющей, за районом вблизи от Малаккского пролива, через который проходит около 60% китайской торговли и до 80% китайского импорта углеводородов."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Китай заявил, что имеет право размещать ПРО на островах Спратли для защиты нацбезопасности - Международная панорама - ТАСС


На всякий случай, мало ли чего там амеры с прокладками местными затеят))





"В последние годы Вьетнам также  проводил активные работы по укреплению и расширению  подконтрольных Ханою островов в архипелаге Спратли. В частности на острове  Truong Sa за период с 2009 по 2016 годы расширена взлетно-посадочная полоса до 1300 метров. Теперь она может принимать  самолеты CASA C-295 испанского производства и PZL M28 польского производства, состоящих на вооружении ВВС Вьетнама. Проведены дноуглубительные работы по выемке грунта.
На севео-восточной оконечности острова дополнительно построены два ангара для авиационной техники, которые могут быть предназначены для легких транспортных  самолетов CASA 295 и PZL M28B. Также сообщается о возведении стационарных пусковых площадок для систем ПВО. Общая площадь возведенных инфраструктурных объектов увеличилась на 480 000 квадратных метров."

   

Много фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1163387.html








> Лидер оппозиции Армении Никол Пашинян призвал своих сторонников в среду утром блокировать все аэропорты и дороги страны. С этим призывом он выступил во вторник вечером на митинге на столичной площади Республики после того, как парламентское большинство проголосовало против его кандидатуры в премьер-министры.
> "Я призываю с 08:00 (07:00 мск - прим. ТАСС) начать масштабные акции гражданского неповиновения. Наши сторонники должны перекрыть все аэропорты и дороги республики. Мы не дадим украсть победу народа", - заявил Пашинян.
> 
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Пашинян призвал сторонников блокировать все дороги и аэропорты Армении - Международная панорама - ТАСС
> 
> С призывами - не прав?...


"...Лидер протеста объявил на митинге собравшимся, что 3 мая его официально вновь выдвинут на премьерский пост. В этой связи кандидат призвал сторонников отдохнуть и отказаться в четверг от акций гражданского неповиновения, не блокировать дороги, пока он ведет переговоры в парламенте..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5172873

А теперь наоборот )

"Не надо раскачивать лодку"))

А десяток дней назад , одна известная блогерша ж писала удивительное :

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4485391.html

----------


## Avia M

> "Не надо раскачивать лодку"))


Не все с этим согласны...

Центр информационно-психологических операций №72 Вооруженных сил Украины разместил на сайте госзакупок ProZorro тендер на проведение социологического исследования населения юга России.
Согласно техническому заданию заказа, украинских военных интересует, насколько жители Южного федерального округа довольны действующей властью, готовы ли они участвовать в акциях протеста, а также каково их материальное положение.


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180506/1519972245.html

----------


## OKA

"Председатель КНР Си Цзиньпин провел переговоры с лидером КНДР Ким Чен Ыном в китайском городе Далянь.

Об этом сообщило во вторник Центральное телевидение Китая.

"7-8 мая генеральный секретарь Компартии Китая, председатель КНР Си Цзиньпин провел переговоры с председателем Государственного совета КНДР, председателем Трудовой партии Корея Ким Чен Ыном в китайском городе Даляне", - отмечается в сообщении.

В материале отмечается, что "переговоры прошли в сердечной и дружественной атмосфере". Лидеры двух стран обменялись мнениями относительно двусторонних отношений, а также по другим "важным вопросам, представляющим взаимный интерес".
Как отмечает телеканал, в переговорах также принял участие член постоянного комитета Политбюро ЦК КПК Ван Хунин. Для лидера КНДР от имени председателя КНР был организован банкет."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Си Цзиньпин встретился с Ким Чен Ыном - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Согласуют позиции)


"Компания Korea East-West Power, дочерняя организация крупнейшей южнокорейской энергетической компании KEPCO, составила план по постройке в КНДР электростанций в случае восстановления экономических отношений между странами. Об этом сообщила во вторник газета The Korea Herald.

Издание однако отмечает, что вероятность осуществления этого плана очень низкая даже на фоне улучшения отношений между странами после межкорейского саммита 27 апреля, поскольку КНДР находится под жесткими экономическими санкциями со стороны ООН.

Всего планируется построить четыре электростанции. Два таких объекта комбинированного типа будут возведены в городах у границы с Южной Кореей, их общая мощность составит 1000 Мвт. Их строительство предполагается завершить в течение шести лет. Еще две тепловых электростанции мощностью 1600 Мвт могут появиться в двух городах на побережье Японского моря.

Кроме того, план предусматривает строительство ветряных и солнечных электростанций в течение трех лет после начала осуществления плана по электрификации КНДР. Этот план предположительно был отправлен на рассмотрение северокорейской стороне."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

http://tass.ru/ekonomika/5184636

----------


## Avia M

> Ну ведь не смешно... ДБЪ!


Согласен. 
Вот журналисты (деbild) раскрыли...

МОСКВА, 20 мая — РИА Новости. Журналисты немецкого таблоида Bild разглядели "скрытый смысл" в том, что президент России Владимир Путин подарил канцлеру Германии Ангеле Меркель букет цветов.
 убежден, что цветы были нужны, чтобы напомнить Меркель о том, что она женщина. 

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/mediawars/20180520/1520950382.html

----------


## OKA

"Группа из 270 голландцев - родственники жертв крушения Boeing в Донбассе - подала иск против России в Европейский суд по правам человека. Об этом сообщила в пятницу телевизионная программа "Эйн вандаг" со ссылкой на адвоката истцов Джерри Скиннера.

По его словам, голландцы присоединились к иску, поданному ранее от лица 33 родственников погибших из Австралии, Малайзии и Новой Зеландии. Скиннер не уточнил суммы требуемой компенсации, однако заметил, что речь идет о миллионах за каждого погибшего. Он выразил надежду, что дело не только будет способствовать финансовой компенсации потерь, но и "усилит давление на РФ с целью сотрудничества по уголовному расследованию трагедии и экстрадиции подозреваемых". Адвокат также обратил внимание, что ЕСПЧ является единственным местом, куда физические лица могут подать иск против России.

По данным "Эйн вандаг", в общей сложности теперь в ЕСПЧ обратились родные и близкие около 130 жертв трагедии.

Пассажирский Boeing-777 компании "Малайзийские авиалинии", выполнявший рейс MH17 из Амстердама в Куала-Лумпур, разбился 17 июля 2014 года на востоке Донецкой области, в результате чего погибли 298 человек - граждане 10 государств. 25 мая правительства Австралии и Нидерландов официально обвинили РФ в причастности к крушению Boeing и заявили о намерении привлечь Москву к международной ответственности."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

СМИ: группа из 270 родственников жертв крушения MH17 подала иск против России в ЕСПЧ - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Кто бы сомневался. Собсно, с этой целью постановку с прессухой и показом неких фрагментов ракет и устраивали.

----------


## OKA

Новый министр МВД Италии :



И далее :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4232296.html


 :Biggrin:   :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

"Тяжелая форма бреда".

"Конечно, Россия может атаковать Эстонию — но вскоре после этого она может потерять даже Омск и Томск, не говоря уже о Санкт-Петербурге", — заявил Ильвес в интервью "Европейской правде".
При этом бывший президент подчеркнул, что "угроза" со стороны России заключается в "дискредитации" Эстонии, которая, по его словам, длится на протяжении 27 лет.


РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180605/1522058467.html

----------


## OKA

> "Тяжелая форма бреда".
> 
> "Конечно, Россия может атаковать Эстонию — но вскоре после этого она может потерять даже Омск и Томск, не говоря уже о Санкт-Петербурге", — заявил Ильвес в интервью "Европейской правде".
> При этом бывший президент подчеркнул, что "угроза" со стороны России заключается в "дискредитации" Эстонии, которая, по его словам, длится на протяжении 27 лет.
> 
> 
> РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180605/1522058467.html


Нужны они кому))

Норги недавно тоже отожгли по поводу "битв за Трибалтику")) Шведы периодически истерят, оправдывая собственные военные приготовления.

----------


## Avia M

> Нужны они кому))


Такие "друзья".

АНКАРА, 7 июня. /ТАСС/. Министр иностранных дел Турции Мевлют Чавушоглу подверг критике страны Европы, которые стали уделять меньше внимания вопросу Крыма. Об этом в четверг заявил глава МИД республики во время ужина в Центре культуры и помощи крымским татарам в Анкаре.
"Турция не признает и не будет признавать аннексию Крыма. Мы видим, что западные страны начали забывать о Крыме. Если вы сегодня забудете о Крыме, а завтра что-то случится с Украиной, то вы будете нести за это ответственность", - цитирует Чавушоглу турецкое информационное агентство İhlas.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Глава МИД Турции раскритиковал европейские страны, которые «начали забывать» о Крыме - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Вероятно недовольны размером скидки на газ...

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про биолаборатории :

https://eadaily.com/ru/news/2018/06/...ty-vashingtona

----------


## Казанец

Первую игру мирового первенства посетят президент Республики Абхазия Рауль Хаджимба, Азербайджана - Ильхам Алиев, Армении - Никол Пашинян, Белоруссии – Александр Лукашенко, Боливии - Эво Моралес, Казахстана – Нурсултан Назарбаев и Киргизии - Сооронбай Жээнбеков. Также ожидается приезд премьер-министра Ливана Саада Харири, президента Молдавии Игоря Додона, президента Панамы Хуана Карлоса Варела, избранного президента Парагвая Марио Абдо Бенитес, наследного принца Саудовской Аравии Мухаммеда бен Сальмана Аль Сауда, президента Таджикистана Эмомали Рахмона, президента Узбекистана Шавката Мирзиеева, президента Южной Осетии Анатолия Бибилова.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Какая достойная компания. Главное очень-очень футбольная. Явно не хватает КНДР, Гаити, Непала и Буркина-Фасо.

----------


## Avia M

> Явно не хватает КНДР, Гаити, Непала и Буркина-Фасо.


При чём здесь "гондурас"? Главное "компанию" провести достойно...

----------


## lindr

Все просто:

Саудитты и  их друзья

Также ожидается приезд премьер-министра Ливана Саада Харири
наследного принца Саудовской Аравии Мухаммеда бен Сальмана Аль Сауда

С СНГ понятно 

Боливия друг Венесуэлы и РФ, президент Панамы социалист с Боливией за компанию, Вот Парагвай ХЗ зачем, он правый, видимо переговоры с Боливией о каких-то делах по случаю он из партии Колорадо кстати -).

Непал под Китаем в общем и целом а Гаити и Буркина Фасо не до футбола, а КНДР сами знаете чем занята -))

----------


## OKA

"Правительство Японии выразило России сожаление в связи с военными учениями, предстоящими, как сообщается, на острове Итуруп в южной части Курил. Как передает в воскресенье газета Yomiuri Shimbun, такое представление было сделано в адрес МИД РФ через японское посольство в Москве.

Российская сторона, по этим данным, отклонила заявление Токио, подчеркнув, что учения проводятся в пределах национальной территории. Получить комментарий в МИД Японии по этому вопросу в воскресенье не удалось.

По данным Yomiuri Shimbun, российская сторона 14 июня уведомила о предстоящих 18-21 июня ракетных стрельбах на Итурупе японское Управление безопасности на море, которое сочетает функции береговой охраны и спасательной службы. Это ведомство, как сообщается, уже предупредило судоходные компании и рыбаков об учениях.

Правительство Японии только 11 июня сообщило, что заявило протест России в связи с прокладкой линии волоконно-оптической связи на южную часть Курил, которые Токио считает своими северными территориями. Он претендует на острова Итуруп, Кунашир, Шикотан и необитаемую гряду, которую в Японии именуют Хабомаи. Эти территории вошли в состав СССР по итогам Второй мировой войны."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Yomiuri: Япония выразила РФ сожаление в связи с ракетными стрельбами на Курилах - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Ну ведь сказано же им было, что если, случайно, избавятся вдруг от американской оккупации, тогда можно будет вести речь 

о заключении мирного договора с независимой страной Япония))

А пока марионетка болтается на амерских тросиках, "даже не о чем говорить" ))

Даже с Кимом не пытались переговоры затеять))

----------


## Avia M

> "даже не о чем говорить" ))


Полагаю есть о чём.
Как с Крымом - вопрос о принадлежности, закрыт раз и навсегда! Исходя из этого, применительно к островам и выстраивать отношения с Японскими политиками. А то кабель протянуть к своей территории, надо у реваншистов спрашивать. Абсурд...

----------


## OKA

> Полагаю есть о чём.
> Как с Крымом - вопрос о принадлежности, закрыт раз и навсегда! Исходя из этого, применительно к островам и выстраивать отношения с Японскими политиками. А то кабель протянуть к своей территории, надо у реваншистов спрашивать. Абсурд...


Речь шла о мирном договоре))

А о демаркации морских границ можно только после оного разговаривать. Сохраняя ещё Советские границы.

А насчёт Крыма- дык какие-то участки на севере передавались Киеву и после "весны".

----------


## Avia M

> Речь шла о мирном договоре)) А о демаркации морских границ можно только после оного разговаривать. Сохраняя ещё Советские границы.


Дык и я о мирном договоре, на основе Советских (после 1945) границ без всяких демаркаций. Граница существует, охраняется. Сопредельная сторона осведомлена...

----------


## OKA

> ..Сопредельная сторона осведомлена...


По поводу т.н. "северных территорий" там (у япов) неск. аспектов. 

Экономический- следствием передачи островов , каких либо, экономическая зона , со всеми её составляющими, расширится весьма прилично. 

Что для такого капиталистического гиганта осень холосо)) Претензии на ДВ и Арктику  получат новый импульс. Осень холосо))

Запереть вместе с амерами ТОФ- осень холосо)) Потешить поникшую имперскую гордыню и "воспрянуть самурайским духом" -осень холосо))

На Хоккайдо (территория аннексированная у айнского населения, которое впоследствии загеноцидили и ассимилировали, аки турки с народами на своей территории)  живёт мизерный процент от общих 126 млн.- климат не очень , цивилизация далековато и работы мало. 

Воякам там раздолье- хошь а\базы , хошь ПРО для амеров от всех соседей, типа РФ, КНР и СК . Неплохой такой наборчик  :Biggrin:  

Авиация и флот сильные, в Индийском океане сапоги моют периодически)) Заморская база имеется : 

   

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/939228.html

С космосом всё в поряде- астронавтов в количестве, космодромы есть, ракеты и пр. косможелезо эксплуатируются достаточно успешно. Отсеки для космических станций могут печь, как горячие пирожки. Промышленность высокотехнологична во всех аспектах. Ядрёнбатона нет только из-за конституционных ограничений и амеров. В час Х появится по щелчку))

Из под амеров они вряд ли выползут- слишком сильно интегрирована верхушка, промышленность и бизнес. Да и смысла не видят- выбрали себе "папика" и лежат, как Европа, раздвинув ноги)) Население достаточно глобализовано , по амерски. Окинавские страдальцы не в счёт))

Ну если только товарищ  ̶К̶и̶м̶  Йеллоустон не разЪ..шит пол Северного континента  :Biggrin: 

Так что разговоры о передаче "каких-то там скалистых необитаемых островков" , в рамках "дружбы и партнёрства", как поступали некоторые лидеры СССР и РФ, в т.ч. и не так давно - недопустимы. Подвижки в этом вопросе будут иметь необратимые последствия для РФ на ДВ, да и в целом.





К друзьям у России , со времён царей , после Армии и Флота, добавился только один, это ВКС  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Какая-то унылая и тухлая провокация. Буржуи совсем тупо действуют.


Невзирая на унылость, Путин продолжает атаки (хим.). :Confused: 

Пострадавшие в британском городе Эймсбери люди были отравлены нервно-паралитическим веществом "Новичок".

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Скотленд-Ярд заявил, что пострадавшие в Эймсбери были отравлены «Новичком» - Международная панорама - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

"Они (Россия) хотят дестабилизировать сильнейший оборонный альянс в мировой истории, которым является НАТО"

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Постпред США при НАТО считает, что РФ хочет дестабилизировать альянс - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Они (НАТО) хотят дестабилизировать всё и вся.

----------


## OKA

> "Они (Россия) хотят дестабилизировать сильнейший оборонный альянс в мировой истории, которым является НАТО"
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Постпред США при НАТО считает, что РФ хочет дестабилизировать альянс - Международная панорама - ТАСС
> 
> Они (НАТО) хотят дестабилизировать всё и вся.


Дык, чОму удивляться-то ?

Давно, ли, они этим занимаются ?  )))

----------


## Avia M

> Давно, ли, они этим занимаются ?  )))


Давненько. 

https://pressa.tv/interesnoe/61954-p...ne-6-foto.html

----------


## OKA

> Невзирая на унылость, Путин продолжает атаки (хим.).
> 
> Пострадавшие в британском городе Эймсбери люди были отравлены нервно-паралитическим веществом "Новичок".
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> Скотленд-Ярд заявил, что пострадавшие в Эймсбери были отравлены «Новичком» - Международная панорама - ТАСС


))



Познавательный пост целиком :


"История в которой прекрасно все. Героиновый наркоман отравился боевым нервно-паралитическим веществом, которое нашел в мусорке.

Крейг Пэттенден, друг пострадавших в британском городе Эймсбери, рассказал о том, что могло стать источником заражения и кто отравился первым.
Пэттенден рассказал, что в последний раз видел пострадавших в пятницу, 29 июня, в автобусе, который направлялся из Солсбери в Эймсбери. «Выглядели они хорошо. Чарли  казался немного выпившим, но он постоянно находился под воздействием чего-то», – приводит его слова РИА «Новости». Пэттенден добавил, что Роули часто употреблял героин и кокаин. По его словам, симптомы отравления у Роули и Дон Стерджес проявились на следующий день, 30 июня. Он сказал, что Дон отравилась первой. «У нее были судороги, изо рта шла пена», – рассказал Пэттенден, добавив, что Роули заразился, когда пытался привести подругу в чувство, делал ей сердечно-легочную реанимацию.
«У обоих шла пена изо рта, зрачки сузились так, что их почти не было видно. Они говорили бессвязные вещи», – сказал Пэттенден, ссылаясь на рассказ своего друга Сэма, который видел пострадавших в тот день.
Пэттенден выразил уверенность в том, что отравление не имело никакого отношения к наркотикам. По его словам, источником заражения стал подобранный с земли окурок сигареты, либо какой-нибудь мусорный контейнер. «Их точно отравили нервно-паралитическим веществом», – выразил уверенность он.

https://vz.ru/news/2018/7/9/931606.html - цинк

В рамках этой версии получается, что "Новичок"/упаковку от "Новичка" выкинули в мусорный контейнер, где ее откопала пара британских наркоманов или же человек уже употребивший "Новичок", закурил и выкинул окурок на улицу, что означает, что еще есть еще кто-то, кто бродит вокруг лаборатории Портон Даун и разбрасывает по окресностям "Новичок", что угрожает как предателям-ГРУшникам, так и героиновым наркоманам.  По заявлению британских медиков, спасти Стерджесс не удалось (в отличие от Скрипалей), потому что она вела нездоровый образ жизни и употребляла много алкоголя и наркотиков. При этом дочь Стерджесс утверждает (как пишет "Сан"), что больница в Солсбери не относилась к Стерджесс столь же внимательно, как к Скрипалям.

И еще. Если помните, в марте, после "отравления" Скрипаля, ходила версия о том, что они были отравлены фентатилом.
В начале марта 2018 года Express, The Telegraph и The Guadian со ссылкой на собственные источники сообщили, что найденные 4 марта без сознания в парке в Солсбери бывший сотрудник ГРУ Сергей Скрипаль и его дочь Юлия могли быть отравлены фентанилом (синтетический аналог героина и морфина, использовавшийся при штурме захваченного террористами театрального центра на Дубровке).

Ну так вот. В январе 2018 года в Swindon Advertiser вышла статья, где указывалось на распространение героина с фентатилом в Уилтшире.

Уилтшир находится примерно в часе езды от от Солсбери, Портон-Дауна и Эймсбери.

Доктора были предупреждены о том, что сверхсильный синтетический героин может циркулировать в Уилтшире.
Это происходит после обнаружения в прошлом месяце партии героина с фентанилом.
Иногда используемый в качестве обезболивающего средства по рецепту, синтетический опиоид исходит из того же семейства лекарств, что и героин, но может быть в 50 раз более сильным. Только незначительные количества препарата можно принимать без потенциально смертельных последствий.
Полиция Уилтшира изъяла наркотики, зараженные фентанилом 19 декабря у 54-летнего Фрома, арестованного в Девизес.
Когда он был протестирован лабораторными специалистами, было обнаружено, что 36 г коричневого порошка содержат циклопропил-фентанил, диаморфин, кофеин и парацетамол.
Change Grow Live (CGL), которая поддерживает наркоманов в Суиндоне, предупредила врачей общей практики в городе, что потенциально смертельный фентанил может циркулировать в Суиндоне.

Они посоветовали потребителям наркотиков не принимать вещества, которые кажутся «отличными от обычных», а не употреблять наркотики в одиночку и немедленно обратиться за медицинской помощью, если они замечают «необычные» симптомы сами по себе или кого-то, кого они знают.
В совместном заявлении группа общественного здравоохранения Совета CGL и Swindon Borough заявила: «Это предупреждение о наркотиках было выпущено в начале этого месяца, и все текущие показания говорят о том, что это был единичный инцидент.

«Предупреждения о наркотиках обычно используются для обеспечения того, чтобы местные агентства, участвующие в уходе и поддержке людей, злоупотребляющих веществами, были информированы и могли адекватно реагировать на любые риски.
«На сегодняшний день положительные результаты теста не были опровергнуты, что подтверждает наличие фентанила».

На этой неделе один из руководителей города сказал, что он не слышал о фентаниле, циркулирующем в партиях героина в Суиндоне: «Я слышал об этом пару месяцев назад, но этого было не здесь. Это было на севере.
В августе прошлого года Агентство по борьбе с преступностью заявило, что за последние восемь месяцев после приема фентанила погибло не менее 60 человек. Большинство смертей было в Йоркшире, Хамберсаде и Кливленде.
Пэт Твиггс из полиции Западного Йоркшира сказал Би-би-си в то время: «Люди играют в русскую рулетку своей жизнью, принимая это. Вот почему мы настоятельно рекомендуем сообществу, использующему наркотики, держаться подальше от него.
«Этот бизнес не делается в лабораторных условиях, это не делается учеными, это делается очень неконтролируемым образом людьми, ищущими прибыль. Вот почему мы обеспокоены, когда вы имеете дело с такими токсичными химикатами ».

http://www.swindonadvertiser.co.uk/n..._of_Wiltshire/ - цинк (статья вышла за 1,5 месяца до "отравления" Скрипалей).

Ввиду чего возникает резонный вопрос, а не могли ли на территории Британии на базе комплекса химической и биологической войны в Портон-Дауне проводится эксперименты с боевыми нервно-паралитическими агентами под видом синтетического героина с фентатилом, который как раз недавно получил широкое распространение в Британии и уже привел к смерти нескольких десятков человек.

Не на что не намекаю, но...

И как подсказывают читатели, согласно данным британской прессы, мать умершей и ее первый муж работали на военной базе министерства обороны Боскомб Даун и имели секретный уровень доспуска.


База британских ВВС Боскомб Даун. Находится рядом с Эймсбери.

Во времена первой мировой войны там проводились физиологические тесты в рамках исследования химического оружия.

Позднее база использовалась для размещения военного персонала для испытаний проводимых в основной химической лаборатории в Портон Даун.

Управляется Боскомб Даун оборонной компанией https://www.qinetiq.com/

MoD Boscombe Down is an aircraft testing site located at Idmiston, south of Amesbury, in Wiltshire, England. It is run and managed by QinetiQ, the company created as part of the break up of the Defence Evaluation and Research Agency in 2001 by the UK Ministry of Defence...

Boscombe Down - это база министерство обороны (МО) для разработки, тестирования и оценки всех самолетов, оружия и авионики, которые используют или будут использовать британские вооруженные силы. Это британский ответ американской авиабазе Эдвардс, и у них есть связь друг с другом по некоторым программам с персоналом из Великобритании на базе Edwards. Недавно он был приватизирован и сменил держателей из DERA на гражданское имя QinetiQ (Kinetic). Однако DERA все еще имеет общий контроль над оценкой обороны и проверкой военного функционала.

Стоит отметить, что по открытым источникам, компания занимается исследованиями перспективных образцов вооружений - лазеры, робототехника, искусственный интеллект. Она является единственным не-американским партнером американской DARPA в области разработки передовых вооружений для армии США.
Данная компания была образована в 2001 году после разделения правительственного агентства DERA, которое занималось перспективными оборонными исследованиями (в том числе и "оборонительными" исследованиями в области химического оружия).
Qinetiq как часть DERA осталась под полным контролем государства. А вот вторая часть образовала...тадам...DSTL, которая управляет химической лабораторией в Портон Даун.

Как не трудно заметить, в этой истории куда не копнешь, все ниточки сходятся в Портон Дауне."

Полностью , с фото :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4305817.html


"Кот Скрипалей", "дочь Скрипаля"... Как говаривал один персонаж в известном фильме :




Кот был ликвидирован самими англами, а вот дочь может, когда-нибудь и расскажет интересное. Если отпустят с подводной лодки)) Пока говорила, что ей хорошо, ужасно  домой не хочется))

----------


## Avia M

> Главное очень-очень футбольная.


Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям национальных сборных и болельщиков стран триумфаторов ЧМ.

----------


## Avia M

> Дык, чОму удивляться-то ?


Находится чему...

"Я потрясена тем, что президент страны, которая сейчас находится под санкциями, <…> заставляет лидера свободного мира ждать", — заявила журналистка телеканала Кэтлин Коллинз. Она не объяснила, каким образом экономические ограничения могут быть связаны с задержкой самолета.

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/mediawars/20180716/1524693590.html

----------


## Kostov

Ну сам Трамп вроде как опоздание вообще не комментировал. А пресса да бесится знатно, но им тока дай повод.





_______________________________
высотные работы

----------


## OKA

https://www.rbc.ru/politics/19/07/20...9f50?from=main

Голанынаш? ))





> Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям национальных сборных и болельщиков стран триумфаторов ЧМ.


https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4562258.html  ))

Особенно про "мокрые сиськи" забавно))

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4325014.html

----------


## OKA

"Глава МВД Италии назвал переворот на Украине псевдореволюцией, оплаченной из-за рубежа

Маттео Сальвини подчеркнул, что "есть некоторые исторически российские зоны с российской культурой и традициями, которые законно принадлежат Российской Федерации"

ТАСС, 20 июля. Глава МВД Италии и вице-премьер Маттео Сальвини считает государственный переворот на Украине зимой 2014 года псевдореволюцией, оплаченной из-за рубежа.

Тему смены власти в Киеве итальянский политик затронул после вопроса журналиста газеты The Washington Post о "праве России на аннексию Крыма" и утверждения о "фальшивом референдуме".

"Сравните [референдум в Крыму] с фальшивой революцией на Украине, которая по своей сути была псевдореволюцией, спонсированной иностранными державами, - заявил политик. - Там [в Крыму] прошел референдум, на котором 90% человек проголосовали за возвращение Крыма в состав Российской Федерации". "Есть некоторые исторически российские зоны с российской культурой и традициями, которые законно принадлежат Российской Федерации", - продолжил министр о вопросе вхождения Крыма в состав России.

Сальвини также отметил, что выступает за снятие санкций с РФ, поскольку считает что они "оказались бесполезными и <...> нанесли ущерб итальянскому экспорту".

Итальянский политик известен своей пророссийской позицией, он постоянно выступает за отмену антироссийских санкций, а также неоднократно называл лидера РФ "политиком номер один".

После государственного переворота в Киеве в феврале 2014 года власти Крыма и Севастополя приняли решение провести референдум по вопросу воссоединения с Россией. В голосовании, которое состоялось 16 марта того же года, приняли участие более 80% имеющих право голоса. За воссоединение с РФ проголосовали, соответственно, 96,7% и 95,6% жителей Крыма и Севастополя. 18 марта президент России подписал договор о принятии Республики Крым и Севастополя в состав РФ, а 21 марта документ был ратифицирован Федеральным Собранием. Несмотря на убедительные итоги референдума, Киев и страны Запада отказались признавать Крым частью России."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Глава МВД Италии назвал переворот на Украине псевдореволюцией, оплаченной из-за рубежа - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Да , уж. Италии есть что предложить для экспорта в РФ. Ну , и потребить тоже)

----------


## OKA

"Президент Аргентины Маурисио Макри разрешил США разместить военные базы на территории своей страны. Об этом сообщает газета Aristegui Noticias со ссылкой на источник в военной сфере.

По словам собеседника издания, речь идет о создании трех баз, финансировать которые будет Южное командование армии США (SOUTHCOM). Решение было принято в обход Конгресса, который должен санкционировать размещение иностранных военных объектов.

Одна база разместится в провинции Мисьонес на так называемой Трехсторонней границе, где территория Аргентины соприкасается с Парагваем и Бразилией. Вторую уже начали строить в провинции Неукен, где находится крупное месторождение сланцевого газа и горючего сланца. Третья база появится на Огненной Земле.

Также правительство заключило специальное соглашение с Агентством по контролю за оборотом наркотиков США о создании спецподразделения по борьбе с наркотрафиком и терроризмом в провинции Мисьонес. Отмечается, что в этой работе будут использованы военные методы.

Помимо этого, в Аргентину почти на месяц прибыли американские военные. Они займутся обучением элитных спецподразделений полиции страны перед саммитом G20. Собеседник издания подчеркивает, что военные прибыли без необходимого разрешения Конгресса, а их деятельность нарушает закон Аргентины, отделяющий национальную оборону от национальной безопасности.

Саммит G20 пройдет в Буэнос-Айресе с 30 ноября по 1 декабря. Ожидается, что на нем будет присутствовать президент США Дональд Трамп."

https://news.mail.ru/politics/34179997/?frommail=1

Очень грамотное решение по контролю за Ю.Америкой. Продажные хунты в действии))

Антарктика ненаш))

Базы ПРО от иранских ракет ставить будут , наверное))

----------


## OKA

" В мяче, который прeзиденту США Дональду Трампу подарил президент РФ Владимир Путин на саммите в Хельсинки, может находиться чип, о чем свидетельствует соответствующий логотип. По данным агентства Bloomberg, речь идет не о прослушивающем устройстве, а о чипе NFC (Near field communication - технология беспроводной передачи данных между устройствами на расстоянии около 10 см), который позволяет взаимодействовать с мячом при помощи смартфона, открывая пользователю доступ к эксклюзивному контенту.

Этим чипом компания Adidas оборудовала официальные мячи прошедшего в России чемпионата мира. Как уточняло агентство, признаков того, что у чипа есть какие-либо уязвимости в системе безопасности нет, а в описании мяча компания Adidas утверждает, что заданные параметры чипа "невозможно удалить или переписать".

В Белом доме сообщили, что спецслужбы США проверили футбольный мяч. "Этот футбольный мяч прошел процедуру проверки безопасности, которая проводится в отношении всех подарков", - заявила агентству Сара Сандерс. Пресс-секретарь отказалась от дальнейших комментариев по этому вопросу.

Ветеран органов госбезопасности пояснил ТАСС, что "для сбора информации во всем мире используются совершенно другие технологии". "Поэтому нет нужды задействовать для этого мяч, тем более произведенный не в России", - добавил он.

Президент России Владимир Путин в ходе пресс-конференции по итогам саммита в Хельсинки 16 июля подарил своему коллеге Дональду Трампу официальный мяч чемпионата мира по футболу 2018 года. Подарок Путина вызвал волну критики со стороны политиков в США. Так, сенатор Линдси Грэм (республиканец от штата Южная Каролина) рекомендовал президенту США проверить мяч на наличие в нем прослушивающих устройств."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Bloomberg: в подаренном Путиным Трампу мяче обнаружили чип - Международная панорама - ТАСС

ХПП ?  Чип-то поди, китайский  :Biggrin:  С запрещённым в РФ жпс-трекером)) 

Да и чем накачан мячик? Каким-нить хитрым английским газком-старичком))

Ох уж эти коварные комми))

----------


## Avia M

> ХПП ?  Чип-то поди, китайский  С запрещённым в РФ жпс-трекером)) 
> 
> Да и чем накачан мячик? Каким-нить хитрым английским газком-старичком))


На самом деле, мяч пропитан спецсоставом с наноклетками с неконтролируемым делением. По команде из Москвы, штаты погрязнут в мячиках... :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Ещё :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tt6rfvv_Pc

----------


## OKA

> 


"Власти Кубы выразили поддержку президенту Венесуэлы Николасу Мадуро после того, как в субботу на него было совершено покушение.

"Первый секретарь ЦК Компартии Кубы Рауль Кастро и председатель Госсовета и Совета министров Мигель Диас-Канель решительно осуждают попытку покушения на президента Николаса Мадуро", - отмечается в Twitter кубинского министерства иностранных дел.

Внешнеполитическое ведомство также указывает, что Кастро и Диас-Канель "выражают полную солидарность и безграничную поддержку президенту Мадуро, правительству и гражданско-военному союзу боливарианского народа".

Президент Никарагуа Даниэль Ортега также осудил покушение на своего венесуэльского коллегу и заявил, что террористы никогда не победят. Соответствующее письмо никарагуанского президента было опубликовано в субботу на сайте МИД Венесуэлы.

"Мы только что стали свидетелями преступного террористического нападения на президента Венесуэлы, нашего брата и товарища Николаса Мадуро, совершенного мутными правыми силами. <...> Николас и Силия [Флорес, жена Мадуро], наши руки, наше сердце, все мы солидарны [с вами] и всегда вместе до победы! Они не пройдут, они не смогли и не смогут! Будем бороться до победы!" - заявил глава Никарагуа.

В своем письме Ортега также выразил поддержку пострадавшим во время взрыва кадетам. "Наши объятия солидарности тем семерым сотрудникам Национальной боливарианской гвардии, которые были ранены в результате этой гнусной и преступной террористической атаки", - добавил он.

Покушение на президента Венесуэлы было совершено в субботу при помощи нескольких беспилотников со взрывчаткой в тот момент, когда он выступал на церемонии в честь 81-й годовщины создания Национальной боливарианской гвардии. Ранения получили семеро сотрудников силовых структур. Мадуро и члены высшего руководства страны не пострадали.

Президент Венесуэлы заявил, что несколько участников покушения уже задержаны, и обвинил в причастности к произошедшему президента Колумбии Хуана Мануэля Сантоса. Кроме того, Мадуро выразил мнение, что часть из тех, кто планировал убить его, проживают в США. "

Подробнее на ТАСС:

Власти Кубы выразили поддержку президенту Венесуэлы после совершенного на него покушения - Происшествия - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> "Власти Кубы выразили поддержку президенту Венесуэлы Николасу Мадуро после того, как в субботу на него было совершено покушение.



Венесуэльские пожарные рассказали, что за взрыв, связанный с покушением на президента страны Николаса Мадуро, был принят хлопок газа в квартире неподалеку...

https://www.gazeta.ru/politics/news/...11871625.shtml

----------


## OKA

> Венесуэльские пожарные рассказали, что за взрыв, связанный с покушением на президента страны Николаса Мадуро, был принят хлопок газа в квартире неподалеку...
> 
> https://www.gazeta.ru/politics/news/...11871625.shtml


АП- известная неполживая контора  :Biggrin:   Это не они изгалялись 08.08.2008 про "русскую агрессию" ?

"Луганский кондиционер", ага.

" Источником взрыва, прогремевшего в субботу в Каракасе во время выступления президента страны Николаса Мадуро, стал газовый баллон, который находился в расположенном недалеко от места проведения торжественной церемонии здании. Об этом на условиях анонимности заявили представители пожарной службы, работавшие на месте происшествия, передает агентство Associated Press.

По словам пожарных, взрыв прогремел в одной из квартир расположенного поблизости здания. Как отмечает агентство, было видно, как из окна дома шел дым.

Ранее министр связи Венесуэлы Хорхе Родригес сообщил, что на Мадуро было совершено покушение при помощи нескольких беспилотников со взрывчаткой. Аппараты были приведены в действие, когда глава государства выступал в Каракасе на церемонии в честь 81-й годовщины создания Национальной боливарианской гвардии. Родригес рассказал, что беспилотники были обезврежены.

Сам Николас Мадуро рассказал, что напротив него "взорвался летательный аппарат". Президент Венесуэлы сказал, что первоначально принял случившееся за подрыв пиротехники по случаю завершения торжественного мероприятия. Мадуро добавил, что несколько участников покушения уже задержаны, и обвинил в причастности к нему своего колумбийского коллегу Хуана Мануэля Сантоса. Кроме того, он выразил мнение, что часть из тех, кто планировал убить его, проживают в США.

Глава Верховного суда Венесуэлы Майкель Морено охарактеризовал произошедшее как теракт.

Ответственность за произошедшее взяла на себя венесуэльская вооруженная группировка "Национальное движение "Фланелевые солдаты"."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

AP: взрыв в Каракасе вызван детонацией бытового газа, а не покушением на Мадуро - Происшествия - ТАСС

----------


## Avia M

> " Источником взрыва, прогремевшего в субботу в Каракасе во время выступления президента страны Николаса Мадуро, стал газовый баллон, который находился в расположенном недалеко от места проведения торжественной церемонии здании.


Всё гораздо круче.

Организаторы субботнего покушения на президента Венесуэлы Николаса Мадуро использовали два промышленных беспилотных летальных аппарата, на которых разместили по 1 кг взрывчатки С-4.

Подробнее на ТАСС:
МВД Венесуэлы: для покушения на Мадуро использовали два дрона с 1 кг взрывчатки на каждом - Международная панорама - ТАСС

ТАСС тиражирует...

----------


## OKA

> Всё гораздо круче.
> 
> Организаторы субботнего покушения на президента Венесуэлы Николаса Мадуро использовали два промышленных беспилотных летальных аппарата, на которых разместили по 1 кг взрывчатки С-4.
> 
> Подробнее на ТАСС:
> МВД Венесуэлы: для покушения на Мадуро использовали два дрона с 1 кг взрывчатки на каждом - Международная панорама - ТАСС
> 
> ТАСС тиражирует...

----------


## OKA

> Как Грузия “напала на российских миротворцев” разоблачение мифа





> На самом деле, мяч пропитан спецсоставом с наноклетками с неконтролируемым делением. По команде из Москвы, штаты погрязнут в мячиках...


Ну, в общем, дело было так :




Для иностранных радиозрителей можно сообщить : 

Sarcasm )

----------


## OKA

" Россия представляет собой на данном этапе угрозу континентальной Европе, Великобритании и многим другим странам мира. Об этом заявил министр обороны Великобритании Гэвин Уильямсон, выступая во вторник на семинаре в Атлантическом совете в Вашингтоне.

"В 2015 году, когда мы рассматривали обстановку во всем мире, мы заявляли, что считаем Россию нарождающейся угрозой, но не были на 100% уверены, каким образом дальше будут развиваться события. Думаю, опыт, который мир приобрел с 2015 года, совершенно ясно показывает, что речь идет об угрозе не только Великобритании, не только континентальной Европе, но и многим [другим] странам", - сказал глава военного ведомства.

По его мнению, Россия применяет теперь весь имеющийся у нее военный арсенал в целях продвижения своих интересов на мировой арене. "Мы видим растущую конкуренцию между государствами, спонсирующий террористов Иран, обладающую ядерными вооружениями Северную Корею, не забывая о растущем Китае, все более агрессивной России, использующей все вооружения, имеющиеся в ее распоряжении, для продвижения своих интересов. Россию, чье использование тайных операций и методов кибервойны, политических диверсий и демонстрации военной силы, являются частью более широкой модели злонамеренного поведения", - заявил Уильямсон.

При этом он косвенно обвинил Россию в применении боевых отравляющих веществ на территории Соединенного Королевства. Речь идет о "первом использовании химических вооружений в Европе со времен Второй мировой войны", сказал министр.

"Это демонстрирует тот факт, что угрозы становятся более разнообразными, государства принимают тактику действий террористов, а террористы получают все более современные вооружения, в том числе в киберпространстве. Все это размывает границу между миром и конфликтом. Ясно, что мы вступили в новую эру взаимосвязанных угроз", - полагает Уильямсон..."

Подробнее на ТАСС:

В минобороны Великобритании заявили о растущей угрозе со стороны России - Международная панорама - ТАСС

Без газка не обошлось))

Сами второй авианосец достраивают)) Авианесущий флот наты и сателлитов (япы, ю.корейцы и пр.), даже без штатовского - сила немерянная. 
ПКР на всех не хватит))

----------


## Avia M

Агония?

Министр юстиции Эстонии Урмас Рейнсалу и его латвийский коллега Дзинтарс Расначс планируют рассмотреть требование к России о компенсации ущерба за период "советской оккупации". 

Подробнее на ТАСС:
Эстония и Латвия хотят взыскать с РФ ущерб за «советскую оккупацию» - Международная панорама - ТАСС

От встречного иска может случиться...

----------


## OKA

Маккейн скопытился . Ещё одним вражиной стало меньше,  земля стекловатой)

https://anhar.livejournal.com/3111573.html

----------


## OKA

" Глава эстонской разведки обвинил Россию в попытке разделить НАТО и ЕС

Москва намерена разрушить единство ЕС и НАТО, и в интересах Таллина этому плану помешать, заявил глава внешней разведки Эстонии Микк Марран. Этом можно помешать привлекая внимание общественности к этой теме, добавил он

Глава внешней разведки Эстонии Микк Марран заявил, что Россия стремится разрушить единство НАТО и ЕС, сообщает эстонская газета Postimees.

«Россия пытается сломить единство Европейского союза и НАТО», — сказал он. Это, по его словам, «представляет прямую угрозу Эстонии».

По словам Маррана, в интересах Эстонии сделать так, чтобы влияние Кремля на союзников Таллина не принесло успеха. «Мы должны привлекать внимание к этой теме службы разведки западных стран и широкую общественность», — заявил он, отметив, что Москва ищет возможности «повлиять на политику всех стран ЕС, включая Эстонию».

Глава внешней разведки Эстонии отметил, что возглавляемое им ведомство неоднократно привлекало внимание общественности к действиям России, публикуя эти данные в публичных отчетах о работе ведомства. «Мы подробно описали, как Россия использует европейских политиков в качестве агентов влияния, и я рад, если эта тема порождает дебаты, потому что, как я уже сказал, это лучшее оружие в борьбе с вмешательством», — отметил Марран.

В конце июля Марран заявил, что среди общественных деятелей Эстонии, таких как журналисты, дипломаты, бизнесмены и политики, его ведомство обнаружило «агентов влияния» России. Всем этим людям, по его данным, говорят, что им следует делать, после чего они «навязывают российский план действий». В чем именно заключается этот план, Марран не пояснил.

Среди таких агентов влияния, как указал глава эстонской внешней разведки, — политики, которые годами работали на уровне местных самоуправлений, а теперь стали проходить в национальные парламенты и правительства. В каких именно государствах работают эти люди, Марран тогда не уточнил, как и не стал называть их имена.

Комментируя свое заявление в интервью Postimees, Марран заявил, что данные о работе «российских агентов» в других странах Эстония передает свои партнерам по НАТО и ЕС. Он также отметил, что его главной целью было подчеркнуть, что Кремль ведет системную работу над «разделением западных стран» с тем, чтобы добиться от них более дружественной политики по отношению к Москве и снятия санкций. По его словам, главное отличие тех людей, которые выступают агентами влияния Кремля от тех, кто распространяет «свои личные убеждения» — в том, что агенты влияния получают финансовую или нематериальную выгоду от своей деятельности.

«Нужно задаваться вопросом, каков их мотив», — ответил Марран на вопрос о том, как отличить одно от другого. По его словам, если это делается по указанию Москвы, это не просто информирование общественности, но и «сознательное влияние в интересах России».

Автор: Наталья Демченко. "

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/politics/27/08/20...?from=newsfeed


Чота эсты истерят)) Недодали чтоль чего? Вроде свою натовскую пайку исправно обслуживают. 
Учения , базы , радары, кабаки и бабы- всё исправно поставляется))

https://rus.postimees.ee/904706/odin...sya-eshche-dva

В Эстонии торжественно открыт очередной радар ПВО: он обошелся в миллионы евро (видео) | STENA.ee

----------


## Avia M

> Маккейн скопытился .


Да уж. Судьбинушка. Полвека прожить с осколком Советской ракеты...

----------


## Avia M

> " Глава эстонской разведки обвинил Россию в попытке разделить НАТО и ЕС


Интересно, сколько в Эстонии разведчиков? Похоже маловато т. к., риторика неизменна... Ужель бинокли далее не видят? :Smile: 




> Эстонская внешняя разведка считает, что Россия является единственным государством, которое может угрожать независимости и территориальной целостности Эстонии и других стран Балтии,





> глава внешней разведки Эстонии М.Марран поведал о раскрытии «сети российских лазутчиков», работающих в республике в интересах Кремля.





> Внешняя разведка Эстонии: атаку инопланетян или России на страны Балтии полностью исключить нельзя

----------


## Казанец

> Глава эстонской разведки обвинил Россию в попытке разделить НАТО и ЕС


По всей вероятности он сообщил информацию 5-10-15-летней давности. Получил сведения 15 лет назад. Через 5 лет осознал их значимость. Ещё 5 лет думал как их изложить/сформулировать, и вот... созрел! А разведчики в Эстонии есть. Один. Он.
Говорят, что и пушки есть
Не то пять, не то шесть.
В.Маяковский

----------


## OKA

> Да уж. Судьбинушка. Полвека прожить с осколком Советской ракеты...


В голове или в ж.?   :Biggrin: 

Ещё про этого ублюдка  :

" Хоронили Маккейна - порвали два баяна 

Хорошее избавление от плохого мусора, которым был Джон Маккейн. (c) Бен Гаррисон

Сначала о текущих моментах, а затем в целом:

1. Вдова Маккейна может получить его место в Сенате США по представлению родного штата. Она является одним из основных кандидатов на замещение вакантной должности. От того, кто займет это кресло, может поменяться расклад сил в Сенате США.
2. Трамп запретил администрации Белого Дома выпускать официальное заявление по случаю смерти Маккейна с панегириками в адрес покойного. Как утверждает американская пресса, Трамп против того, что Маккейна называли "героем", что не сильно отличается от его позиции, когда Маккейн был живой.
3. Трампа не пригласят на похороны Маккейна, так как покойный не желал бы видеть Трампа рядом со своим гробом и родственники не намерены нарушать волю покойного. Вместо Трампа на похороны пригласили Буша-младшего и Обаму, которые в отличие от Трампа, смогут сказать про Маккейна нечто приятное.
4. В пику "умеренной позиции" Трампа, в Сенате США будут приспущены государственные флаги в память о покойном. В силу разногласий между Сенатом и Белым Домом, ряд вопросов траура по Маккейну находится в процессе согласования.

На тему фарисейских слезоотделений по поводу умершего Маккейна.


1. Во-первых. О мертвых - правду. De mortuis - veritas.
2. Во-вторых. Маккейн, де-факто, не осужденный военный преступник, причастный к гибели большого числа людей в различных странах мира, в организации агрессий против которых он принимал самое непосредственное участие. В Нюрнберге была отдельная статья связанная с заговором против мира и планированием агрессивных войн. Разумеется, Маккейн своего Нюрнберга избежал, как и целый ряд других не осужденных военных преступников.
3. В-третьих. Маккейн активных пособник международного терроризма и один из тех, кто прямо или косвенно способствовал созданию ИГИЛ в качестве инструмента американской политики. Последствия его деятельности и деятельности его подельников по развитию международного исламского терроризма весь мир в целом и наша страна в частности, будут пожинать еще долгие годы.

Уже этого, вполне достаточного, чтобы с брезгливостью смотреть на современных фарисеев заламывающих в экстазе руки "Ах, какого человека мы потеряли". Занятная разновидность морального уродства и отсутствующих морально-этических ориентиров.


Ниже, заметка главного про-трамповского карикатуриста на смерть Маккейна.

Десять причин не оплакивать Джона Маккейна

1. Его мать с любовью называла его «scamp», и было хорошо известно, что он был практичным шутником и нарушителем правил. Он закончил образование на уровне дна в Аннаполисе, потому что он пытался сломать каждое правило там и имел ужасные оценки. Такие действия подобают его характеру
29 июля 1967 года Маккейн устроил шалость и утопил свой самолет, находясь на борту USS Форрестол. .Взрыв бомбы на его самолете привел к тому, что взорвалось еще больше других бомб с других припаркованных самолетов, что привело к гибели 134 моряков. Маккейн не помог во время пожара. Он был эвакуирован с авианосца и защищен, потому что его отец и дед были адмиралами флота. С тех пор средства Глубинное Государственное Болото пытались скрыть это. Они защищают своих.

2. Он не был героем войны. Стрельба и плен могут сделать его жертвой, но не героем. Вероятно, он не обращал внимания во время учебного курса, и поэтому он не тянул за родственные ниточки, когда отправили в  Северный Вьетнам, где он попал в плен. Его пленители знали, что он был потомком четырехзвездочных адмиралов, что обеспечивало ему особое отношение в плену. Маккейн просил медицинского лечения и пел, как птица в «Ханой Хилтон», чтобы получить его. Его действия во Вьетнаме привели к гибели других летчиков.

3. По возвращении в Америку он сразу же ударил жену в спину. Она была тяжело ранена в автокатастрофе, и он не мог потрудиться, чтобы помочь ей. Вместо этого он быстро бросил ее и женился на богатой наследнице, которая могла финансировать свою политическую карьеру. Люди разводятся все время, но способ, которым он это проделал, лишь подчеркивает его холодный эгоизм.

4. Он был расписан как счастливый, храбрый, сильный и независимый в средствах массовой информации Глубинного Государства. Он был одним из главных героев. «Воин» Сената принадлежал, в частности, Глубинному Государству и Джорджу Соросу. Маккейн стал лоббистом для открытых границ, который также поддерживал глобализм и налоги на выбросы углерода для борьбы с «изменением климата». В то же время он был злейшим врагом военных ветеранов, которых он оставлял в жестоком обращении и в беде. Теперь в Конгрессе есть законопроект, предназначенный для оказания помощи ветеранам, и они хотят назвать его именем своего «героя» Маккейна. Отвратительно.

5. Он поддерживал Буша в войне в Ираке, хотя вход в эту трясину был основан на лжи. Маккейн утверждал, что мы останемся там на 100 лет, если это необходимо. Такое упрямство и готовность поддерживать войну в сочетании с его вспыльчивым характером только подчеркивают тот факт, что его не должно было быть рядом с кнопкой "Nuke". Маккейн был безрассудной «горячей головой».

6. Он был испорчеенным ребенком, который на протяжении большей части карьеры, на каждом шагу выручался и поддерживался его папой и дедушкой. Он никогда не должен был быть принят в Аннаполис.. Его нужно было выгнать из Аннаполиса за его возмутительное и мятежное поведение. Он разбил в общей сложности пять военных самолетов. Он любил вечеринки больше, чем летать. Его нужно было выгнать из ВМФ за то, что он разбил несколько самолетов во время забав клоунов-смельчаков. Его не должно было быть рядом с Сенатом. Неоконы сфальсифицировали праймериз для Маккейна, который презрительно смеялся над Роном Полом во время дебатов. Его не должно было быть рядом с республиканской номинацией, но Глубинное государство хотело, чтобы Маккейн, безрассудная «горячая голова», проиграл Обаме. Он сам выбрал Сару Пэйлин в качестве своего вице-президента, а спустя годы обвинил ее в том, что проиграл.

7. Он проявил большое презрение к своим избирателям, показывая свое высокомерие и ненависть к Америке, не утруждая себя уходом из Сената, когда знал, что у него смертельный рак мозга. Он хотел пойти в могилу вместе со своей властью, лишив Аризону ее представительства.

8. Когда он убедился, что торговые ограничения смягчаются во Вьетнаме, чему он помогал, это воспринимали как символ мира. Неправильно! Он сделал это, чтобы на этом мог заработать его дистрибьютор Budweiser. Он был первым в очереди, чтобы заработать деньги на новом законодательстве. Жажда денег и власти управляла Маккейном.

9. Он поддерживал террористов ИГИЛ и хотел, чтобы мы начали новую войну в Сирии, что могло привести к третьей мировой войне. Маккейн не был «чудовищем». Он был создателем боевой марионетки и орудием для Глубинного Государства.

10. Он поддерживал платную кампанию Хиллари, ложное досье Джеймса Коми, в попытке сбить президента Трампа. Это было незаконно, но эй, он Джон Маккейн! Вместо того, чтобы проявлять угрызения совести, он сказал: «Любой, кому это не нравится, может катиться в ад!» Подержанный консерватор, он голосовал против своей собственной партии и президента Трампа, когда мог, включая его голос, чтобы сохранить ObamaCare. Лежачий раковый больной Маккейн стал за это очень любимым, и теперь его обильно прославляет Глубокое Государственное Болото и его пропагандистские СМИ. Это только доказывает, что он действительно был отморозком.

Но раз из подобного мусора лепят героев для невзыскательных потребителей кашицы глобалистских масс-медиа, значит спрос на таких "героев" будет и дальше рождать предложение. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4413676.html





> ..Говорят, что и пушки есть  Не то пять, не то шесть. В.Маяковский


Ну сейчас потихоньку, в рамках натовских стратегий им вооружений побольше выдают. И современных тоже.

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/tag/%D0...BD%D0%B8%D1%8F

Может какие-то изменения, вот и забеспокоились.

----------


## Avia M

> В голове или в ж.?


Слёзно просили не оглашать! :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 12 сентября. /ТАСС/. Российская сторона потребовала от США разъяснить отказ американской делегации подписать протокол о разрешении на полеты новейшего самолета наблюдения Ту-214 ОН над территориями государств - участников Договора по открытому небу.
 со 2 по 11 сентября 2018 года на авиабазе Кубинка проходило мероприятие по международному освидетельствованию самолета наблюдения Ту-214 ОН с цифровой камерой отечественного производства OSDCAM4060. В меропоприятии участвовали 72 эксперта из 23 государств - участников Договора. Главы всех делегаций, кроме США, подтвердили полное соответствие самолета наблюдения Ту-214 ОН требованиям и ограничениям указанного Договора и подписали финальный протокол, разрешающий наблюдательные полеты этого самолета над территориями государств - участников Договора.

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5553339

Исполнили таки пожелание Маккейна... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

Про фитнес-тренеров )

----------


## Avia M

> Про фитнес-тренеров )


Г-жа Симоньян оказалась в неловкой ситуации...

----------


## OKA

> Г-жа Симоньян оказалась в неловкой ситуации...


"Facts are stubborn. "   :Wink: 

https://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/dic_...BA%D1%82%D1%8B

Все ж об этом знают  :Cool:   :

Анекдоты о Штирлице

Кста, собор реально интересное место для посещения, не говоря уж про Стоунхендж ))




Но из-за английских скандалов , русо туристо там нынче издалека видны  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Генсек Североатлантического альянса Йенс Столтенберг в пятницу заявил, что международное сообщество не должно допустить наступления второй "холодной войны", так как она никому не выгодна.
       "Мы все испытаем негативные последствия в том случае, если начнется вторая "холодная война", - сказал Й.Столтенберг, выступая в Фонде "Наследие" в Вашингтоне.
       По его словам, необходимо найти баланс между тем, чтобы придерживаться жесткой позиции в отношении России, но при этом вести с ней диалог. "Нам необходим контроль за вооружениями и политический диалог с Россией", - отметил генсек НАТО."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=490767

Проснулся, генсек  :Biggrin:  Вторая холодная уже того и гляди до горячих ядрён-батонов скотицца))

Ещё во время ливийского погрома и сочинской олимпиады было понятно "ху из ху" , и чем занимается))

Миротворец нашёлся б.. ))

----------


## OKA

> ..Кста, собор реально интересное место для посещения, не говоря уж про Стоунхендж ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Но из-за английских скандалов , русо туристо там нынче издалека видны


" ЛОНДОН, 17 сентября. /ТАСС/. Пострадавшими в итальянском ресторане Prezzo в Солсбери могли быть россияне. Об этом сообщила газета Daily Mail со ссылкой на очевидцев.

Посетительница заведения Аманда Ньютон рассказала, что сидела рядом с "двумя россиянами", которым стало плохо за ужином в ресторане. Согласно данным издания, всем употреблявшим в Prezzo пищу, возможно, придется сдать кровь на анализ в местной больнице.

Ранее полиция графства Уилтшир сообщила, что два человека, мужчина и женщина, почувствовали себя плохо после посещения в Солсбери ресторана Prezzo, который находится в 300 метрах от ресторана Zizzi, где в день своего отравления в марте обедали бывший полковник ГРУ Сергей Скрипаль и его дочь Юлия.

Произошедшее в Prezzo полицейские называют "медицинским инцидентом". В качестве меры предосторожности ресторан закрыли, все прилегающие к нему дороги перекрыли. На место ЧП были направлены пожарные и четыре кареты скорой помощи, в том числе группа реагирования при чрезвычайных ситуациях. На сотрудниках последней были надеты костюмы химической защиты.

В марте, согласно версии Лондона, в Солсбери воздействию боевого нервно-паралитического вещества семейства "Новичок" подвергся бывший полковник ГРУ Сергей Скрипаль, осужденный в РФ за шпионаж в пользу Великобритании, и его дочь Юлия. Правительство Соединенного Королевства выступило с утверждением, что Россия с высокой долей вероятности причастна к этому инциденту. Российская сторона категорически отвергла все спекуляции на этот счет, указав, что программ разработки такого вещества ни в СССР, ни в РФ не существовало.

30 июня британка Дон Стерджес и ее спутник Чарльз Роули были госпитализированы в критическом состоянии в расположенном неподалеку от Солсбери городке Эймсбери. 8 июля стало известно, что Стерджес скончалась в больнице. Роули 20 июля выписали, однако в середине августа он был вновь госпитализирован после того, как начал испытывать проблемы со зрением. Организация по запрещению химического оружия в сентябре подтвердила в своем докладе, что Стерджес и Роули контактировали с тем же самым веществом, от которого пострадали Скрипали."

https://tass.ru/proisshestviya/5570586


Опять, блджад )))))))))))

Тока соберёшься на Рождество съездить посмотреть Солцберийский собор, по дороге к Стоунхенджу, как бац- и газок "дурачок" ещё и в пицце  :Biggrin: 

И никакого теперь русо-туризмо))

----------


## OKA

А тем временем :

" Президент Южной Кореи прилетел на очередные переговоры в Северную Корею.
Встреча состоится в Пхеньяне, где стороны обсудят вопросы нормализации отношений, мирный договор, экономическое сотрудничество и северокорейское ядерное оружие.
На тему последнего, особых прорывов не ожидается, так как КНДР достаточно жестко увязывает этот вопрос с заключением мирного договора и сокращением американской группировки в Южной Корее.
Тем не менее, можно отметить, что после обретения ядерной дубинки, Ким Чен Ын, из лидера старательного вытесяемого США в число изгоев, превратился в фигуру, с которой очень хотят пообщаться. как соседи, так и представители гегемона. "

 




https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4463872.html

----------


## Avia M

> И никакого теперь русо-туризмо))


Они хайли лайкают, что руссо туристо "не облико морале"... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

" Американская сеть супермаркетов Walmart пообещала изъять из продажи одежду с символикой СССР в ответ на запрос представителей Литвы, заявила пресс-секретарь литовского МИД Раса Якилайтене.
Walmart изымет из продажи одежду с символикой СССР

«Посол Литвы в США получил ответ руководства Walmart на направленное ему письмо, в котором содержится обещание в ближайшее время изъять из продажи товары с советской символикой», — цитирует BNS дипломата.



https://twitter.com/BNSLithuania/sta...104384/photo/1

Как отмечается, посол Литвы ранее направил руководству компании послание с призывом снять с продажи одежду с символикой СССР.

Ранее МИД Литвы выразил возмущение изображением советской символики на продукции аdidas. "

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/55...simvolika-sssr

Дикамунизация , антисоветчина и драпировка Мавзолея Ленина в самом разгаре)



" Туристический поток в британский Солсбери резко сократился с марта, когда бывшего сотрудника ГРУ Сергея Скрипаля и его дочь Юлию отравили, предположительно, нервно-паралитическим веществом «Новичок».

Как пишет во вторник, 18 сентября, The Telegraph, общее число туристов в городе уменьшилось на 12%.

Глава городского совета Солсбери Мэтью Дин заявил, что турпоток в Солсбери остается сниженным, что грозит трудностями для бизнеса, указывает «Газета.ру».

16 сентября СМИ сообщили о новом отравлении в Солсбери. Два посетителя местного ресторана почувствовали себя плохо. По некоторым данным, один из пострадавших является гражданином России. При этом в полиции заявили, что версия об использовании нервно-паралитического вещества не подтвердилась..."

https://iz.ru/790413/2018-09-18/smi-...iz-za-novichka

Умозаключения о современной политике...




> Они хайли лайкают, что руссо туристо "не облико морале"...


За что боролись, и т.д.))

Как грицца , в Солсбери - ни ногой !

----------


## OKA

:Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Пекин, 20 сентября 2018, 18:04 — REGNUM  Официальный представитель МИД КНР Гэн Шуан, выступая на брифинге для СМИ, прокомментировал переизбрание Синдзо Абэ на пост председателя правящей Либерально-демократической партии Японии (ЛДПЯ), сообщает 20 сентября Синьхуа.

Китайский дипломат выразил надежду на улучшение двусторонних отношений с Японией, которым Абэ традиционно уделяет особое внимание.

Вместе с тем, касаясь обещания японского премьер-министра пересмотреть пацифистскую конституцию, Гэн Шуан отметил, что по историческим причинам намерения Японии в данном вопросе неизменно привлекают повышенное внимание со стороны мирового сообщества. Он выразил надежду, что японская сторона извлечет из истории глубокие уроки и сосредоточится на завоевании доверия к себе стран-соседей в Азии, а также международных партнеров. "

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/2486063.html

Xinhua-comment detail

))

Японцам бы ещё от амерской оккупации избавиться, может и наyчились бы принимать самостоятельные решения ))

Впервые за70 с х.. лет ))

----------


## OKA

> МОСКВА, 12 сентября. /ТАСС/. Российская сторона потребовала от США разъяснить отказ американской делегации подписать протокол о разрешении на полеты новейшего самолета наблюдения Ту-214 ОН над территориями государств - участников Договора по открытому небу.
>  со 2 по 11 сентября 2018 года на авиабазе Кубинка проходило мероприятие по международному освидетельствованию самолета наблюдения Ту-214 ОН с цифровой камерой отечественного производства OSDCAM4060. В меропоприятии участвовали 72 эксперта из 23 государств - участников Договора. Главы всех делегаций, кроме США, подтвердили полное соответствие самолета наблюдения Ту-214 ОН требованиям и ограничениям указанного Договора и подписали финальный протокол, разрешающий наблюдательные полеты этого самолета над территориями государств - участников Договора.
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5553339 ..



" Соединенные Штаты сертифицируют новейший российский самолет наблюдения Ту-214 для его использования в рамках Договора по открытому небу (ДОН) 24 сентября. Об этом в среду заявил корреспонденту ТАСС представитель Госдепартамента.

"18 сентября Соединенные Штаты сообщили всем странам - участницам [Договора по открытому небу] через официальные механизмы, предусмотренные договором, что они одобрят сертификацию российского самолета", - отметил он.

Во внешнеполитическом ведомстве указали, что официально сертификация будет предоставлена 24 сентября, в понедельник. "Мы планируем подписать протокол сертификации на полях пленарного заседания Консультативной комиссии ДОН в Вене в понедельник, 24 сентября", - пояснил представитель Госдепартамента.

Об отказе США от сертификации Ту-214 ранее заявил начальник Национального центра по уменьшению ядерной опасности Сергей Рыжков. По его словам, Россия требует разъяснений от США в связи с отказом американской делегации подписать протокол о разрешении на полеты новейшего самолета наблюдения Ту-214ОН над территориями государств - участников ДОН.

Во вторник помощник заместителя министра обороны США по политическим вопросам Дэвид Трахтенберг заявил, что сохранение ДОН, с точки зрения Пентагона, отвечает интересам Вашингтона. Он выразил надежду на то, что России и США удастся преодолеть противоречия, относящиеся к исполнению ДОН.

О договоре

По оценке МИД России, разработанный при активном участии Москвы ДОН является крупной мерой укрепления доверия и безопасности. Наряду с Договором об обычных вооруженных силах в Европе и Венским документом 1999 года вступление в силу ДОН практически завершило формирование режима укрепления доверия и транспарентности в области обычных вооружений на евроатлантическом пространстве.

Целями Договора являются содействие открытости и транспарентности в вопросах военной деятельности, а также упрочение безопасности через меры укрепления доверия и стабильности на основе сотрудничества по созданию режима открытого неба.

В практическом плане ДОН предоставляет право государствам-участникам совершать облеты любых территорий друг друга для наблюдения за военной деятельностью в соответствии с оговоренными в нем и согласованными квотами наблюдательных миссий. Он регламентирует проведение полетов, определяет механизм контроля соблюдения Договора, содержит требования к самолету, ограничения по составу и техническим параметрам аппаратуры наблюдения.

Вашингтон уже на протяжении нескольких лет обвиняет Москву в избирательном выполнении ДОН и нарушении ряда положений этого многостороннего соглашения. Россия также предъявляет США претензии, относящиеся к имплементации ДОН. В прошлом году Вашингтон объявил о введении определенных ограничений в отношении российских наблюдательных полетов над американской территорией в рамках ДОН, Москва вскоре ответила зеркально."

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5582934

Очень долго мурыжили..

----------


## OKA

> ..Как пишет во вторник, 18 сентября, The Telegraph, общее число туристов в городе уменьшилось на 12%.
> 
> Глава городского совета Солсбери Мэтью Дин заявил, что турпоток в Солсбери остается сниженным, что грозит трудностями для бизнеса, указывает «Газета.ру».
> 
> 16 сентября СМИ сообщили о новом отравлении в Солсбери. Два посетителя местного ресторана почувствовали себя плохо. По некоторым данным, один из пострадавших является гражданином России. При этом в полиции заявили, что версия об использовании нервно-паралитического вещества не подтвердилась..."
> 
> https://iz.ru/790413/2018-09-18/smi-...iz-za-novichka
> 
> Умозаключения о современной политике...
> ...



Некие подробности :

" 30-летняя модель и менеджер мероприятий Анна Шапиро, пострадавшая вместе с супругом от отравления неизвестным веществом в Солсбери, родилась в Нижнем Новгороде. С 2006 года девушка получила израильское гражданство, а в 2008 переехала в Лондон, где познакомилась с будущим мужем Алексом Кингом. Пара поженилась лишь месяц назад. В Солсбери супруги приехали, чтобы отдохнуть в небольшом частном доме неподалеку, а ресторан, где произошло трагическое событие, им посоветовала хозяйка дома. Во время обеда Алекс вышел из-за стола и не вернулся, в итоге Анна нашла его без сознания в туалете. После этого и самой девушке стало плохо, обоих госпитализировали. Местная полиция уже заявила, что версия с отравлением печально знаменитым в Солсбери «Новичком» не рассматривается, и что был использован другой яд, вероятно, стрихнин.

Сама Анна уверена, что на ее жизнь покушались спецслужбы из России. При этом по некоторым данным, отец девушки — высокопоставленный военный чиновник, ранее работавший в России. "

Много фото модельки :

https://www.mk.ru/photo/gallery/15287-267668.html

http://www.mk.ru/incident/2018/09/19...ot-rossii.html





" Bellingcat обнародовал маршруты путешествий Петрова в 2015-2018 гг., подтвердив "курьерскую" версию "

 

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2670381.html

 "Они работают в Службе Экономической Безопасности какой-то крупной шишки (олигарха, чиновника или просто крупной компании). ... То есть в сухом остатке два частных курьера-СБшника, оказались не в то время не в том месте. .."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2677892.html

----------


## OKA

" По меньшей мере 11 человек, включая журналиста, погибли в субботу и еще более 30 пострадали в результате теракта, совершенного во время военного парада в городе Ахваз на юге Ирана. Такие данные приводит агентство ISNA.

Ранее агентство Tasnim сообщало о десяти жертвах и 21 пострадавшем.

Огонь по людям открыли вооруженные лица, находившиеся за трибуной. Стрельба продолжалась 10 минут.

Всего было четверо нападавших, на них была надета военная униформа. Двое из них были ликвидированы, остальных удалось задержать.

По словам представителя Корпуса "стражей исламской революции" (элитное подразделение вооруженных сил), целью террористов были как военнослужащие, так и мирные жители, которые были приглашены на мероприятие.

Информация о пострадавших при теракте россиянах не поступала в посольство РФ в Тегеране, сообщили ТАСС в российском диппредставительстве.

"Таких сведений нет", - сказал собеседник агентства. Отвечая на вопрос об обстановке в Иране на текущий момент, дипломат сказал: "Обстановка в целом в штатном режиме, кроме самого Ахваза". По поступающим сообщениям иранских СМИ, в городе сохраняется режим чрезвычайной ситуации."

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5592902

Что-то недавний парад в Венесуэле напомнило...


Видимо что-то с датой связано . В 2010 :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcUAFcfVJCU

Сегодня :




Тэг :

https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...az&sp=EgQIAhAB

Ещё с фото и видео :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4472087.html

----------


## OKA

" Пакистан — новый лучший друг России

Россия уже продала Пакистану штурмовые вертолеты, подписала соглашение о сотрудничестве в военной области, чтобы проводить подготовку офицеров пакистанской армии, и провела совместные военные учения. Дальше будет больше.

Если бы Редьярд Киплинг познакомился с Владимиром Путиным, он дал бы весьма жесткую характеристику этому непорядочному русскому парню.

Как он посмел прибрать к рукам Пакистан?! Разве он не знает правил «Большой игры» конца 19 века, когда Великобритания боялась, что российские войска двинутся дальше Центральной Азии и захватят Индию (которую тогда контролировали британцы и в состав которой тогда входили современные территории Пакистана)?

Но правила изменились. Индия, которая в прошлом была союзницей России, теперь покупает оружие у Америки. А Пакистан, который в период холодной войны занимал сторону США в их борьбе против Советского Союза, налаживает связи с Россией.

Россия уже продала Пакистану штурмовые вертолеты, подписала соглашение о сотрудничестве в военной области, чтобы проводить подготовку офицеров пакистанской армии, и провела совместные военные учения.

«Тот факт, что пакистанская армия видит в России союзницу в Афганистане и Центральной Азии, стал резким отказом от истории тех 200 лет, в течение которых Пакистан боялся и боролся с "медведем", пришедшим из-за реки Амударья», — говорит Камаль Алам (Kamal Alam), приглашенный эксперт британского Королевского института оборонных исследований.

Пока все внимание Запада было сосредоточено на плане Китая по строительству транспортных маршрутов через Пакистан в рамках китайской инициативы «Один пояс, один путь», Пакистан и Россия без лишнего шума объединились, чтобы оказывать помощь движению Талибан, которое борется против поддерживаемого США афганского правительства. «Теперь обе страны полагают, что та война, которую США ведут в Афганистане, угрожает их безопасности», — написал Алам в одном из исследований института.


Все это могло бы заставить Киплинга перевернуться в гробу. Даже после обретения независимости от Великобритании в 1947 году пакистанская армия продолжила проводить политику британских колониалистов, заключавшуюся в сохранении буферной зоны автономных пуштунских племен между Пакистаном и Афганистаном, где Россия оказывала мощное влияние. Когда Советский Союз оккупировал Афганистан в 1979году, а администрация Картера испугалась, что советские танки захватят нефтяные месторождения Персидского залива, Пакистан стал своеобразным проводником, через который Америка переправляла оружие афганским повстанцам. Со своей стороны, Америка поддерживала Пакистан в его борьбе против Индии, в том числе поставляла ему оружие и даже отправила свой авианосец в Бенгальский залив во время индо-пакистанской войны 1971 года.

Так что же произошло? Пакистанская армия решила, что «политика сохранения буферной зоны с Афганистаном больше не имеет смысла, поскольку Россия больше не угрожает Афганистану и, соответственно, Пакистану», как пишет Алам. Между тем в 2002 году Россия инициировала «наступление обаянием», когда президент Путин предложил стать посредником в урегулировании споров Пакистана и Индии из-за принадлежности Кашмира. Теперь Россия ловко извлекает выгоду из жесткой политики администрации Трампа в отношении Пакистана, которая уменьшила объемы военной помощи и прекратила проводить подготовку пакистанских офицеров — последнее особенно сильно уязвило гордость пакистанской армии.

По мнению Алама, «в Пакистане российская военная кампания в Сирии воспринимается как успех, отсюда и его желание примкнуть к победителю». Однако, если говорить о возможности создания в Пакистане российских военных баз, подобно тем, которые она создала в Сирии, Алам считает это невозможным. «Я не думаю, что в ближайшее время там появятся российские базы. У Пакистана есть весьма негативный опыт, связанный с американскими военными базами на его территории, который он получил в самом начале войны с терроризмом».

По мнению Алама, соперничество России и Китая не поможет добиться расположения Пакистана. «Я думаю, что в настоящее время мы наблюдаем российско-китайское сотрудничество в отношении Пакистана, что осложняет положение США в Южной и Центральной Азии, — сказал он. — В то же время укрепляющиеся связи Пакистана с Ираном также помогают России и Китаю препятствовать реализации интересов США в регионе».

Однако, как писал Киплинг, «Запад есть Запад, Восток есть Восток, не встретиться им никогда». Пока российско-пакистанский альянс является не более чем «браком по расчету». «В культурном смысле пакистанцы гораздо ближе к Западу — из-за британского наследия, английского языка, системы образования и так далее, — говорит Алам. — Поэтому альянс с Россией не слишком естественен. Пройдет очень много времени, если это вообще произойдет, прежде чем ей удастся заменить собой Соединенное Королевство и США в качестве культурного гегемона в сознании элиты».

Что касается возможных действий Америки, ей «всего лишь нужно поддерживать баланс между Афганистаном, Пакистаном и Индией. В настоящий момент, с точки зрения Пакистана, США поддерживают Афганистан и Индию и изолируют Пакистан. Если США станут более открытыми и снимут военную блокаду в смысле продаж, все снова будет хорошо» "



https://nationalinterest.org/blog/bu...t-friend-31767

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/2686622.html



" Куба выступает за налаживание отношений с США. Об этом заявил на встрече с членами Конгресса США председатель Госсовета и совета министров Кубы Мигель Диас-Канель.

"Диас-Канель подтвердил готовность острова развивать двусторонние отношения с США и использовать возможности для сотрудничества между двумя странами на основе равенства и взаимного уважения", - сообщила газета Granma - печатный орган ЦК Компартии Кубы. На встрече, которая проходила в постоянном представительстве островного государства при ООН, присутствовали сенаторы и члены Палаты представителей как от Республиканской, так и от Демократической партии.

Кубинский лидер указал, что откат, наблюдающийся в последнее время в американо-кубинских отношениях, наносит вред интересам обоих народов и препятствует экономическому развитию Кубы. Диас-Канель впервые приехал в США с тех пор, как в апреле нынешнего года сменил Рауля Кастро на посту главы государства.

Как отмечает издание, американские законодатели, в свою очередь, высказали заинтересованность в укреплении торговых связей с Кубой, в особенности в сфере сельского хозяйства.

В конце 2014 года Вашингтон и Гавана взяли курс на нормализацию двусторонних отношений. Однако Дональд Трамп, ставший президентом США в январе 2017 года, объявил об ужесточении политики в отношении Кубы. В частности, было усилено действующее уже более полувека торгово-экономическое эмбарго и усложнены правила поездок на остров для граждан США.

В последнее время отношения между Гаваной и Вашингтоном еще больше обострились из-за неких "акустических атак", в результате которых, по утверждению Госдепартамента, на Кубе пострадали более 20 американских дипломатов. В сентябре прошлого года США отозвали на родину 60% сотрудников своего посольства в Гаване, а затем потребовали от Кубы сократить на 15 человек ее дипмиссию в Вашингтоне. "

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5600096

Хмм...

----------


## OKA

> " Соединенные Штаты сертифицируют новейший российский самолет наблюдения Ту-214 для его использования в рамках Договора по открытому небу (ДОН) 24 сентября. Об этом в среду заявил корреспонденту ТАСС представитель Госдепартамента.
> 
> "18 сентября Соединенные Штаты сообщили всем странам - участницам [Договора по открытому небу] через официальные механизмы, предусмотренные договором, что они одобрят сертификацию российского самолета", - отметил он.
> 
> Во внешнеполитическом ведомстве указали, что официально сертификация будет предоставлена 24 сентября, в понедельник. "Мы планируем подписать протокол сертификации на полях пленарного заседания Консультативной комиссии ДОН в Вене в понедельник, 24 сентября", - пояснил представитель Госдепартамента.
> 
> Об отказе США от сертификации Ту-214 ранее заявил начальник Национального центра по уменьшению ядерной опасности Сергей Рыжков. По его словам, Россия требует разъяснений от США в связи с отказом американской делегации подписать протокол о разрешении на полеты новейшего самолета наблюдения Ту-214ОН над территориями государств - участников ДОН.
> 
> Во вторник помощник заместителя министра обороны США по политическим вопросам Дэвид Трахтенберг заявил, что сохранение ДОН, с точки зрения Пентагона, отвечает интересам Вашингтона. Он выразил надежду на то, что России и США удастся преодолеть противоречия, относящиеся к исполнению ДОН.
> ...



" США сертифицировали российский самолет наблюдения Ту-214ОН в рамках Договора по Открытому небу. Об этом сообщил в понедельник журналистам начальник российского национального Центра по уменьшению ядерной опасности (входит в Минобороны РФ) Сергей Рыжков.

"Сегодня, 24 сентября, в Вене на полях Консультативной комиссии по Договору по Открытому небу, представитель США подписал итоговый протокол по освидетельствованию российского самолета наблюдения Ту-214ОН с цифровой камерой отечественного производства OSDCAM4060", - сказал он.

По словам Рыжкова, "сертификация нового самолета наблюдения позволяет нам расширить возможности по эффективному выполнению наблюдательных полетов, в том числе и над территориями Великобритании, США и Канады".

Начальник Центра напомнил, что сертификация Ту-214ОН была проведена с 2 по 11 сентября, по итогам которой отчет об освидетельствовании был подписан 22 государствами-участниками за исключением США. "Было очевидно, что с технической стороны претензий к Российской Федерации нет и подписание документа является лишь вопросом времени", - отметил Рыжков.

Он добавил, что с сертификацией этого самолета все имеющиеся у РФ типы самолетов наблюдения (Ан-ЗОБ, Ту-154М Лк-1 и Ту-214ОН) имеют допуск к выполнению наблюдательных полетов над территориями иностранных государств.

О самолете

Практическая дальность полета Ту-214ОН - 6,5 тыс. км. На нем установлены три цифровых фотоаппарата и инфракрасная аппаратура, которая способна обеспечить самолету всепогодность контроля при выполнении полета на малых высотах. Договор по Открытому небу - многосторонний международный договор, подписанный 24 марта 1992 года в Хельсинки. Целью договора является содействие укреплению доверия между государствами через совершенствование механизмов контроля над военной деятельностью и соблюдением действующих договоров в области контроля над вооружениями."

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5599536


Фраза : " с цифровой камерой отечественного производства OSDCAM4060 " наводит на размышления ))

https://www.yumpu.com/xx/document/vi...791/osdcam4060

Оптические оси- дело тонкое))

----------


## OKA

> " Глава эстонской разведки обвинил Россию в попытке разделить НАТО и ЕС...
> 
> Чота эсты истерят)) Недодали чтоль чего? Вроде свою натовскую пайку исправно обслуживают. 
> Учения , базы , радары, кабаки и бабы- всё исправно поставляется))
> 
> https://rus.postimees.ee/904706/odin...sya-eshche-dva
> 
> В Эстонии торжественно открыт очередной радар ПВО: он обошелся в миллионы евро (видео) | STENA.ee



"  Базирующиеся в Эстонии на авиабазе Эмари истребители ВВС Германии Eurofighter в понедельник начнут тренировочные полеты в воздушном пространстве Эстонии.
       Как сообщили "Интерфаксу" в пресс-службе Сил обороны Эстонии, полеты продлятся всю рабочую неделю. Самолеты будут отрабатывать полеты на низкой высоте, не ниже 152 метров и вдали от населенных пунктов.
       Согласно решению Совета НАТО, самолеты альянса в порядке ротации осуществляют охрану воздушного пространства Латвии, Литвы и Эстонии, не имеющих своих истребителей, начиная с 20 марта 2004 года, когда государства Балтии стали членами Североатлантического союза.
       Второй отряд миссии по охране воздушного пространства из Португалии на истребителях F-16 базируется в Литве на авиабазе Шауляй. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=491465


" Пограничное управление ФСБ России по Петербургу и Ленинградской области предупреждает об усилении контроля при выезде из России в Финляндию и Эстонию из-за участившихся попыток незаконного перехода госграницы.

"В связи с участившимися случаями попыток незаконного пересечения государственной границы РФ как в Финляндскую, так и в Эстонскую республики, руководством Пограничного управления в рамках действующего законодательства предпринят ряд мер по противодействию незаконной миграции. Одной из таких мер является усиление контроля лиц и транспортных средств, следующих в пограничную зону, в том числе при въезде в город Ивангород Кингисеппского района Ленинградской области", - сообщает пресс-служба ведомства в понедельник.

Пограничники просят оказывать содействие при досмотре транспортных средств, внимательно проверять и заранее готовить документы, необходимые для предъявления на контрольных постах.

"Уважаемые граждане, просим вас проявлять терпение и относиться к возможным временным трудностям с пониманием", - отмечает пресс-служба погрануправления. "

https://rus.postimees.ee/6412931/ros...ice-s-estoniey

----------


## OKA

> " США сертифицировали российский самолет наблюдения Ту-214ОН в рамках Договора по Открытому небу. Об этом сообщил в понедельник журналистам начальник российского национального Центра по уменьшению ядерной опасности (входит в Минобороны РФ) Сергей Рыжков.
> 
> "Сегодня, 24 сентября, в Вене на полях Консультативной комиссии по Договору по Открытому небу, представитель США подписал итоговый протокол по освидетельствованию российского самолета наблюдения Ту-214ОН с цифровой камерой отечественного производства OSDCAM4060", - сказал он..."
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/5599536
> 
> 
> Фраза : " с цифровой камерой отечественного производства OSDCAM4060 " наводит на размышления ))
> 
> ...


Кста, про  камеры на амерском "опенскае" :

https://www.globalsecurity.org/intel...ems/oc-135.htm

----------


## OKA

" Японские предприятия оборонно-промышленного комплекса по заказу министерства обороны занялись разработкой сверхзвуковых планирующих боеголовок, которые планируется использовать для защиты островов Сенкаку, территориальную принадлежность которых оспаривает Китай. Как пишет The Japan Times, принять на вооружение новые боеприпасы планируется в 2026 году.

В настоящее время Япония ведет несколько территориальных споров с соседями, в том числе с Китаем и Россией. Китай, по мнению японских властей, представляет наибольшую угрозу ее территориальной целостности. Предполагается, что новые сверхзвуковые боеголовки в случае агрессии позволят оперативно защитить спорные территории.

Точные подробности о перспективных боеприпасах не уточняются. Издание The Japan Times называет перспективные боеприпасы бомбами, хотя фактически они являются боеголовками — их планируется устанавливать на ракеты наземного базирования. Эти носители будут подниматься на большую высоту, развивая сверхзвуковую скорость.

На высоте боеголовки будут отсоединяться от носителей, разворачивать крыло и переходить в режим планирования к цели. На цель боеголовка будет падать под углом, что, по мнению японских военных, значительно осложнит ее перехват.

Ранее сообщалось, что министерство обороны Японии намерено заказать разработку боевого лазера с электрической накачкой, который можно будет использовать для перехвата артиллерийских снарядов, беспилотных летательных аппаратов и крылатых ракет. Новый лазер можно будет использовать в составе корабельных и наземных комплексов противовоздушной обороны, а также для защиты от баллистических ракет.

Согласно заявлению японского военного ведомства, исследования в области мощных лазеров с электрической накачкой, которые можно было бы использовать в составе оружейных комплексов, ведутся в стране с 2010 года. Конечной целью новой программы японские военные указывают создание достаточно мощного боевого лазера, который можно было бы использовать в составе многослойной системы противоракетной обороны.

Василий Сычёв "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2018/09/26/gliding

Ага , " для защиты спорных территорий"  :Biggrin:  Так и сказали бы- хочется заиметь баллистических и крылатых ракет разной дальности, под стандартный боеприпас. 

Возможно, в перспективе, носитель собственных ядрёнбатонов (или амерских, как у немцев).

Японское миролюбие обманчиво)) Особенно под амерской оккупацией))

А бочки на С. Корею катят))

----------


## OKA

"Л"- логика  :Biggrin: 

Кста, вот ето "вах" !  :

http://rus.delfi.ee/daily/estonia/th...ii?id=83798115

БГГГ  :Biggrin: 

" Нимагумалчать !!! "  ))  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk7uMKeYCEk

----------


## OKA

" Военнослужащие мотострелкового соединения ВВО отработали противодействие высадке воздушного десанта на о. Сахалин

Одновременно на нескольких полигонах о. Сахалин состоялось тактическое учение по отражению воздушного десанта условного противника.

Несколько подразделений мотострелкового соединения были подняты по тревоге и рассредоточены на десантоопасных направлениях. В ходе основного розыгрыша практических действий военнослужащие выявляли место десантирования и блокировали обнаруженные группы воздушного десанта. Поиск групп осуществлялся как с помощью наблюдателей, так и с привлечением беспилотных летательных аппаратов.

В качестве обозначения условного противника выступали военнослужащие разведывательных подразделений, отрабатывающие воздушное десантирование над безориентированной местностью.

В учении участвовало более 500 военнослужащих и около 70 единиц техники.

Пресс-служба Восточного военного округа "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2199164@egNews


" Отряд боевых кораблей Тихоокеанского флота прибыл в Республику Корея

Сегодня отряд боевых кораблей Тихоокеанского флота (ТОФ) в составе флагмана ТОФ ордена Нахимова гвардейского ракетного крейсера «Варяг» и большого противолодочного корабля «Адмирал Пантелеев» прибыл с деловым заходом в Республику Корея. Российские корабли ошвартовались в военно-морской базе Чеджу на острове Чеджудо.

Планируется, что в период захода тихоокеанцы нанесут визиты вежливости военным и городским властям принимающей стороны. Также корабли ТОФ примут участие в военно-морском параде, посвященном 70-летию со дня создания Военно-морских сил Республики Корея.

Визит российских кораблей продлится до 15 октября.

Отдел информационного обеспечения Приморского региона (г. Владивосток) "

https://function.mil.ru/news_page/co...2199170@egNews




"  Япония выразила России протест из-за планов проведения стрельб в районе Курильских островов. Об этом сообщил генеральный секретарь правительства Ёсихидэ Суга.

"(Учебные стрельбы. — Прим. ред.) приведут к усилению военного присутствия российской армии на четырех северных островах, что не совпадает с позицией нашей страны", — приводит его слова агентство Киодо.

Он добавил, что для "исчерпывающего решения проблемы необходимо решить вопрос самих северных территорий (так в Японии называют острова Кунашир, Итуруп, Шикотан и Хабомаи. — Прим. ред.)". "


https://ria.ru/world/20181010/153031...k=index_main_2


Странные они там все)) Сотни раз говорилось, что пусть избавляются от амерской оккупации, чужих баз и пр. систем ПРО, может быть с ними и станут разговаривать, как с независимыми гос-вами)))

Кста))  

" Заместители министров иностранных дел России, Китая и КНДР Игорь Моргулов, Кун Сюанью и Цой Сон Хи выступили за пересмотр Советом Безопасности ООН санкций в отношении Пхеньяна. Об этом говорится в совместном коммюнике по итогам трехсторонних консультаций дипломатов в Москве. Текст документа размещен на сайте российского внешнеполитического ведомства.

"Отмечая предпринятые КНДР важные шаги в направлении денуклеаризации, стороны сочли необходимым своевременно приступить к пересмотру Советом Безопасности ООН санкционных мер в отношении КНДР. Подтверждена общая позиция против односторонних санкций", - говорится в коммюнике.

Стороны были едины во мнении "о безальтернативности мирного политико-дипломатического урегулирования всего комплекса проблем Корейского полуострова". "Дана высокая оценка усилиям вовлеченных стран по продвижению диалога в интересах такого урегулирования, - обратили внимание в министерстве. - Выражена поддержка проведению переговоров между КНДР и США, КНДР и Республикой Корея с целью снятия взаимных озабоченностей и нормализации отношений".

Заместители глав МИД трех стран подтвердили стремление сторон "к достижению денуклеаризации Корейского полуострова и созданию там механизма мира". "Достигнуто общее понимание того, что данный процесс, первоочередной задачей которого является установление взаимного доверия, должен носить поэтапный и синхронный характер и сопровождаться встречными шагами вовлеченных государств", - отмечается в документе.

Дипломаты предметно обсудили необходимость укрепления двусторонней и многосторонней координации "в интересах создания механизма прочного мира на Корейском полуострове". Стороны условились продолжать диалог. "

https://tass.ru/politika/5656725

----------


## Avia M

> "  Япония выразила России протест из-за планов проведения стрельб в районе Курильских островов. Об этом сообщил генеральный секретарь правительства Ёсихидэ Суга.
> 
> "(Учебные стрельбы. — Прим. ред.) приведут к усилению военного присутствия российской армии на четырех северных островах, что не совпадает с позицией нашей страны", — приводит его слова агентство Киодо.


Недавно в телевизоре прозвучало, что по просьбе японской стороны, в учениях не задействовали аэродром на Итурупе. Получается не нужно идти на уступки, что бы в дальнейшем не получать протесты.
Кст., полагаю военное присутствие в 80-х было солиднее нынешнего. И возражений не было слышно (по разным причинам  :Smile: )...

----------


## OKA

" 16 октября, в Дамаске, в театре Шкoлы детей мученикoв, oткрылся Междунарoдный кинoфестиваль "Дни кинo в Дамаске", сoбравший кинематoграфистoв и фильмы из 30 стран.

Тoржественная церемoния не случайнo прoшла в театре Шкoлы детей мученикoв   -    этo крупнейшая школа-интернат для детей погибших сирийских военнослужащих и жертв вoйны,   -   девoчек, oставшихся круглыми сирoтами. До начала войны в Сирии в интернате обучались 54 девочки, сейчас   -   730, министерства обороны и образования Сирии полностью обеспечивают Шкoлу всем необходимым. Школу патронируют лично президент Сирии Башар Асад и его жена Асма, которые часто навещают
девoчек. 

 

Oткрытие Фестиваля былo задoрным и феерически интересным   -   oткрывая кинoфoрум, егo директoр, мoлoдoй режиссер Альмoханнад Кальсум oтметил, чтo междунарoдных кинoфестивалей Дамаск не принимал все 7 вoенных лет, и вoт, накoнец, традиция вoзoбнoвлена. В кoнкурснoй прoграмме   -   28 худoжественных, дoкументальных и анимациoнных картин из 17 стран. 

В междунарoднoе жюри Фестиваля oт Рoссии вoшла режиссер и актриса Амина Жаман, а пoбедитель Казанскoгo Междунарoднoгo Фестиваля Мусульманскoгo Кинo   -   татарстанский мультик "Гульназек   -   пoбедитель дивoв" сражается за приз. 

В прoграмме oткрытия кинoфестиваля принимали участие юные танцoры и музыканты   -   вoспитанники Шкoлы детей мученикoв, студенты сирийских вузoв. На церемoнии пoбывали нескoлькo сирийских министрoв, в частнoсти, министр инфoрмации Мoхаммед Турджман, депутаты парламента, выдающиеся деятели сирийскoгo кинo. "

Полностью с фото и каментами :

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4663561.html

----------


## OKA

" В Германии решение Дональда Трампа о выходе из Договора о ликвидации ракет средней и меньшей дальности (ДРСМД) назвали «разочаровывающим». Тем не менее, как отметил госсекретарь МИД ФРГ Нильс Аннен, Германия продолжит работу по ядерному разоружению.

    «Разочаровывающее решение президента Трампа - отказаться от Договора о РСМД. Мы будем продолжать работу по ядерному разоружению. Россия также должна соблюдать свои обязательства», - заявил дипломат в Twitter.

Аннен добавил, что теперь Европа должна будет полностью «предотвратить модернизацию ракет средней дальности».

Ранее сообщалось о намерении Дональда Трампа инициировать выход из российско-американского договора о ликвидации ракет средней и меньшей дальности. Глава Минобороны Великобритании Гэвин Уильямсон поддержал это решение, отметив, что Москва якобы не выполняет его условия.

Тем временем в МИД РФ решение Вашингтона назвали шантажом. "

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...11723-v0ho.htm


Давно пора было этот договор похерить)) 

Актуален был во времена противостояния СССР-США, а теперь даже финны и пр. бандеры имеют такие ракеты.

----------


## Avia M

> Давно пора было этот договор похерить))


Сомнительное утверждение. Реакция заинтересованных стран, тому подтверждение.

https://rg.ru/2018/10/22/kak-evropej...-iz-drsmd.html

----------


## OKA

" США сейчас фактически используют Китай как удобную причину, чтобы гарантированно избавиться от договора о ликвидации ракет средней и меньшей дальности. 
В реальности ведь абсолютно понятно, что трехсторонний формат такого договора в виде США-Россия-Китай невозможен, так как Пекин сейчас ни за что не пойдет на ликвидацию ракет меньшей и средней дальности, что лишило бы его львиной доли ракетно-ядерного потенциала. Это и в Вашингтоне прекрасно понимают, тут на днях в интервью "Коммерсанту" Болтон прямо сказал, что по его мнению "вероятность этого нулевая".

В отличие от США и СССР в 1980-х гг., для КНР именно ракеты меньшей и средней дальности, как в ядерном, так и неядерном снаряжении являются ключевым фактором их региональной безопасности и на них там буквально все завязано, как в стратегии сдерживания против США, так и при возможном столкновении с другими региональными игроками.

Китай ведь и так уже окружен странами которые тоже имеют ракеты меньшей и средней дальности. Ну ладно Пакистан и КНДР являются дружественными Пекину странами, но например БРСД вроде Agni III ядерной Индии направлены конкретно против Китая. 
А есть еще и Тайвань, который имеет крылатые ракеты наземного базирования Hsiung Feng IIE нацеленные на КНР. В свою очередь при случае осуществлении КНР силовой операции по взятию Тайваня баллистические и крылатые ракеты НОАК как-раз они должны в самом начале выбить основную часть воздушного и ракетного потенциала Тайваня.
Да и южнокорейские ракеты, вроде крылатых ракет наземного базирования Hyunmoo-3B\C и баллистических ракет меньшей дальности Hyunmoo-2C прекрасно достают до китайской территории. А Южная Корея в конечном итоге все-равно остается близким союзником США и как недавно Трамп про южнокорейцев сказал: "Они ничего не делают без нашего одобрения".

Кроме того, в условиях превосходства американского флота и авиации, китайские БРСД необходимы для нанесения ударов по американским базам в Японии и тихоокеанских островах. Это особенно важно, учитывая что КНР сейчас сильно уступает США как по количеству МБР, так и по количеству развернутых крылатых ракет большой дальности. "

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/770482.html

В общем ну его, этот ДРСМД ))

"Пионер" с "Окой" уже в прошлом, но есть возможности наклепать поновее, поинтересней )) В контейнерах на трейлерах, например)) 

Для евроразмышлений на тему "першингов" , "томагавков" (в прошлом) , судьбы позиционных районов ПРО , и пр. интересных объектов наты, придвинутых к границам РФ .

Вопреки интересам европейцев)) На благо экономике США))

----------


## Red307

Я понимаю, что тут в основном пропрезидентская аудитория, но вот человек довольно грамотно все расписал:

https://amfora.livejournal.com/642886.html

(Копировать текст не буду, дабы не навлечь на администрация гнев надзорных органов.)))

----------


## Avia M

Достоинство оскорблено вновь.

Встреча канцлера Германии Ангелы Меркель и Владимира Путина, состоявшаяся в Сочи 18 мая, не дает покоя немецким СМИ. Президент России уже по доброй устоявшейся традиции подарил Меркель букет цветов, но этот жест был расценен, например, изданием Bild, как акт неуважения. 
«Путин ясно показал Меркель, кто в доме хозяин не только в летней президентской резиденции, но и на мировой политической арене».
Таблоид даже полагает, что президент России Владимир Путин якобы «оскорбил достоинство» Меркель, подарив ей букет цветов на встрече. По мнению автора статьи, политики уровня глав государств должны приветствовать друг друга только рукопожатием. Журналисты указывают, что букет был преподнесен с целью подчеркнуть, что канцлер — женщина.

https://www.gazeta.ru/lifestyle/styl...11758609.shtml

Давеча в Киеве. 

Bild неистовствует, то ли объявился ещё один хозяин "мировой арены", то ли тётенька канцлер совсем "обмельчала"(по мнению Порошенко)... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

Про известный антироссийский фильм :




"О.С.А - Трамп. Ковер на Розовую"

----------


## Avia M

> Ну ведь сказано же им было, что если, случайно, избавятся вдруг от американской оккупации, тогда можно будет вести речь 
> 
> о заключении мирного договора с независимой страной Япония))


Ускорение...

Премьер-министр Японии Синдзо Абэ намерен предложить президенту России Владимиру Путину ускорить переговоры по заключению мирного договора, который обсуждается уже около 70 лет. Японский премьер также готовится представить главе российского государства варианты решения территориального вопроса по части Курильских островов. Встреча двух лидеров может пройти на саммите АСЕАН в Сингапуре.

https://www.gazeta.ru/politics/2018/...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

Обещание...

Москва. 16 ноября. INTERFAX.RU - Премьер-министр Японии Синдзо Абэ в ходе переговоров с президентом РФ Владимиром Путиным заявил, что в случае передачи российской стороны части Курильских островов там не будут размещены военные базы США.

https://www.interfax.ru/world/638109...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> Обещание...
> 
> Москва. 16 ноября. INTERFAX.RU - Премьер-министр Японии Синдзо Абэ в ходе переговоров с президентом РФ Владимиром Путиным заявил, что в случае передачи российской стороны части Курильских островов там не будут размещены военные базы США.
> 
> https://www.interfax.ru/world/638109...medium=desktop



Смотрим, где размещены штабы боеспособных частей КМП известного СГА  :Biggrin: 

Как говаривал, бывало, Онотоле))





> ...Странные они там все)) Сотни раз говорилось, что пусть избавляются от амерской оккупации, чужих баз и пр. систем ПРО, может быть с ними и станут разговаривать, как с независимыми гос-вами)))..

----------


## Let_nab

> …………………………
> Про Петрова и Баширова..
> ………….

----------


## Avia M

НАТО знает, как победить Россию в Крыму и Калининграде.

как подчеркнул вице-адмирал Эндрю Льюис: Я знаю, что это могут наши авианосцы. Я знаю, что это могут наши сухопутные силы. У нас для этого есть чёткий метод. Он основан на физическом, комплексном манёвре; мы умеем не шуметь, когда шуметь не надо, и можем говорить, когда это необходимо"

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20181205/1543477730.html

"Умеют не шуметь"? Весьма сомнительно. "Ультиматумы" выдаются в воздух без перерывов на обед... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" В Вашингтоне в среду прощаются с 41-м президентом страны Джорджем Бушем-старшим, который скончался в пятницу в возрасте 94 лет. На похоронах присутствуют видные политические деятели США, в том числе пятеро американских президентов, а также бывшие и действующие лидеры других стран мира.

Экс-президенты Джимми Картер, Билл Клинтон и Барак Обама, а также действующий глава государства Дональд Трамп посетили церемонию в Вашингтонском кафедральном соборе, а сын покойного лидера и 43-й президент США Джордж Буш выступил с надгробной речью."

https://www.golos-ameriki.ru/a/ww-bu...l/4687728.html



Познавательная статья :

"...— Господин президент, подводя итоги, можете ли вы назвать ваш самый главный внешнеполитический успех, помимо развала СССР, и ваше самое главное поражение?

— Да, могу. Но вы ошибаетесь в главном. Мой наибольший успех — это победа над Саддамом Хуссейном, победа над клятвопреступником, который вероломно напал на своих родных братьев. И это после всего того, что мы для него сделали. После того, как мы в него столько вложили и настолько доверились. Разгром Хуссейна — мое наивысшее достижение, ибо для любого из нас самым важным остается борьба и покаранье предательства.

И именно развал Советского Союза есть мое самое главное поражение. Боюсь, что это внешнеполитическая катастрофа, размера которой мы еще все не поняли.

Обратим внимание, что Буш характеризует распад СССР точно так же, как и Путин, — «катастрофа».

— Не могли бы вы развить свою мысль? Ведь вы сами приложили столько сил для победы над СССР?

— Да, приложил, но для победы, а не для нашего поражения. Советский Союз играл очень важную роль для Америки. Он давно не имел военной способности победить нашу страну, но мог нанести нам неприемлемый ущерб. И мы опасались его, как опасаются дикого волка или медведя… Однако сейчас, когда Союза не стало, мы — американцы — стали забывать об опасности. Наши люди жиреют и жируют, и это признаки нашего поражения, ведь существование Союза нам всем было выгодно, а нынешняя ситуация множит политические риски с неопределенностями, на мой взгляд, это прямой путь к катастрофе. Я имею в виду, что я сделал все, чтобы Союз так и остался большим, голодным и немощным. Я кормил его из моей руки и к моей ласке приучал. В нашей казне не было денег, и я оказывал Союзу гуманитарную помощь из моих личных средств.

— Вы хотите сказать, что вся эта гуманитарная помощь русским, все эти окорочка…

— Это все было из моих личных средств. Русским нужны были деньги, и я как мог их поддерживал. Им нужна была еда, и я приказал кормить их из моих личных средств. Были люди, которые со мной вошли в долю, но мы не потратили на это ни цента из федеральной казны. Ни цента!

— Тогда я не понимаю — зачем вы это делали?

— Затем, что друг в нужде — друг навсегда. Вы плохо понимаете то, что случилось. Россия не побеждена, напротив, она очень усилилась, и нам нужно, чтобы она была нашим другом... Именно поэтому я бесплатно кормил всех этих русских. А те, кто меня победил, хотят только грабить. Русские того не забудут и когда-нибудь пришлют нам ответный счет.

— Я не понимаю — почему вы уверены, что Россия усилилась? Ведь она же была только что побеждена…

— Россия и Союз — как матрешки. Они были вложены друг в друга. В реальности мы соревновались с Россией, но была она в виде Союза, то есть на ногах у нее были огромные гири. Сейчас эти гири при распаде Союза убраны, Россия преодолеет ее нынешние проблемы, станет гораздо более злой и могучей и хорошо запомнит всех, кто ее нынче обидел. И я хотел бы быть таким же другом России, каким я был врагом для Советов.

Далее в интервью Буш еще называет Бжезинского «деревенским дурачком», который «не мог отличить яблока от коровьей лепешки и поэтому слушал идиотов и клоунов»..."

Подробнее на «БИЗНЕС Online»: https://www.business-gazeta.ru/article/404619

По наводке с А-базы.


Земля стекловатой.

----------


## OKA

" Да уж.."

"  В самоубийстве командующего Пятым флотом США виноваты два иранских ракетных катера

Американские ВМС и вооруженные силы в целом потрясены. Покончил с собой командующий важнейшим для США 5-м флотом, который контролирует ключевые мировые маршруты транспортировки нефти. Что заставило высокопоставленного адмирала пойти на этот роковой шаг? Ряд недавних событий наводит на очень правдоподобную версию суицида.

Смерть командующего 5-м флотом ВМС США вице-адмирала Скотта Стирни официально подтверждена как самоубийство. Руководитель военно-морских операций США адмирал Джон Ричардсон в специальном видеообращении заявил, что Стирни был найден мертвым в своей служебной резиденции в Бахрейне и это «очевидно самоубийство». Адмирал Ричардсон назвал Стирни «выдающимся морским офицером» (Скотт Стирни, правда, был летчиком, а не моряком в чистом виде).

Расследование ведет Служба безопасности Бахрейна в сотрудничестве с полулегендарной NCIS – Военно-морской службой криминальных расследований. Не сообщается никаких подробностей. Оставил ли адмирал записку, как именно он совершил самоубийство, когда это произошло, кто его обнаружил, что непосредственно этому предшествовало – на эти вопросы пока нет никакого ответа.

И все же некоторые предположения – конечно же, только в виде версии – можно сделать. Для этого надо сначала вспомнить карьеру покойного адмирала.

Скотт Стирни командовал 5-м флотом с мая этого года, а до этого руководил тренировочным центром морской авиации ВМС США. Он был top gun – морской летчик-ас, налетавший на авианосцах около 4,5 тысяч часов и совершивший более тысячи посадок. И с весны под его командованием находились 22 тысячи человек – личный состав 5-го флота, ключевого для американской военной стратегии на Ближнем и Среднем Востоке. На данный момент это самая важная позиция не только в ВМС США, но, по сути дела, во всей американской армии. И у Стирни было двое взрослых детей (один из его сыновей также служит на флоте), внуки и практически идеальная репутация, биография и карьера.

Самоубийство такого человека не могло не вызвать потрясения в США, и не только в военно-морском сообществе.
Самоубийства высших офицеров – всегда события исключительные и, как правило, «дело чести». До Скотта Стирни в ХХ веке в ВМС США было зафиксировано только одно самоубийство высшего морского офицера, но зато по должности и званию гораздо выше.

16 мая 1996 года в своем доме в кабинете выстрелил себе в грудь полный (четырехзвездный) адмирал Джереми Майкл Бурда, руководитель военно-морских операций. То есть по-нашему главнокомандующий американским военным флотом (сейчас это Джон Ричардсон, официально объявивший о смерти Стирни), и к тому же фигура для ВМС США легендарная.

Адмирал Бурда стал первым руководителем военно-морских операций, который не оканчивал Военно-морскую академию. Он поднялся до полного адмирала с простого матроса после вьетнамской войны по так называемой программе интеграции «От матроса – к адмиралу», по которой талантливым матросам из низов общества предоставлялась возможность сделать карьеру. Кроме того, сын бедного портного с Украины стал первым адмиралом США еврейского происхождения.

Адмирал Бурда оставил две записки: жене и офицеру по связям с общественностью. Их никогда не обнародовали и официально никогда не комментировали ход расследования. Эта тактика NCIS, видимо, и стала чем-то вроде прецедента, который сейчас применяется в деле Стирни.
Согласно наиболее признанной версии, адмирала Бурду затравил корреспондент Newsweek Дэвид Хэкворт. Журналиста больше других проблем мира донимал вопрос, почему адмирал носил одновременно две литеры V (от слова valor): одну на ленточке медали Navy and Marine Corps Commendation Medal, а другую на ленточке медали Marine Corps Achievement Medal. Литера V носится на подвеске и ленточке некоторых медалей, ею отмечаются за мужество, проявленное на поле боя. Хэкворт утверждал, что адмирал Бурда не имел права на ношение двух литер одновременно.

Позднее выяснилось, что в целом это верно, поскольку разрешение на ношение двух литер одновременно не было проведено письменным приказом, а Бурде разрешил их носить бывший прямой начальник во время вьетнамской войны, тогдашний командующий военно-морскими операциями адмирал Элмо Зумвольт лично и устно. Когда Хэкворт начал свое громкое журналистское расследование, уже очень пожилой адмирал Зумвольт (личность очень уважаемая в американском флоте, его именем сейчас назвали перспективный корабль) написал письмо, в котором заявил, что Бурда носит эти знаки «заслуженно, законно и по праву». Но все-таки по бумагам это награждение проведено не было, что подтвердило Управление по исправлению военно-морских служебных записей – американская помесь отдела кадров и архива.

Хэкворт не унимался, собирался взять у Бурды интервью, но за несколько дней до этого интервью адмирал Бурда пустил себе пулю в сердце. Он боялся, что эта история «бросит тень на весь флот». Для адмирала, всю жизнь проведшего в море и выбившегося из простых матросов – а он завербовался на флот в 19-летнем возрасте от безысходности жизни в очень бедной еврейской семье в штате Индиана – это действительно был вопрос чести.
Адмирал Бурда считался при президенте Клинтоне большим реформатором флота и много сделал для моряков именно в социальной сфере. Он возродил программу поддержки талантливых матросов, изменил правила написания характеристик на офицеров. Он продвигал идею размещения новых систем командования и связи на вспомогательных кораблях, а не на крейсерах, что стало тихой, но знаковой революцией в управлении флотом на поле боя. Но при этом он находился в постоянном конфликте с карьерными адмиралами, окончившими Военно-морскую академию, которые даже при либеральном президенте Клинтоне не воспринимали Джереми Бурду как равного.

Кроме того, новая система рапортов на продвижение офицеров, которую ввел Бурда, была жестко привязана к текущему месту службы и таким образом исключала «спонтанные» назначения и повышения по службе (они ассоциировались с местничеством, родственностью и коррупцией), что, конечно же, многим не понравилось. Все это наводило на мысль, что паранормальный интерес Дэвида Хэкворта, известнейшего военного журналиста, был кем-то спровоцирован. Кем-то, кто был заинтересован в дискредитации Бурды.

Похороны адмирала Бурды стали первыми похоронами адмирала, которые транслировались в прямом эфире по CNN на всю страну. А Дэвид Хэкворт умер от рака в мексиканской Тихуане.

В случае со Скоттом Стирни конспирологические версии еще не успели появиться. Открыто в пользу версии о насильственной смерти высказался пока только Роберт Стил, бывший легендарный оперативник ЦРУ, в последние лет 15–20 занятый откровенной конспирологией и ненаучной фантастикой. Стил написал в «Твиттере», что адмирала Скотта убила бахрейнская служба безопасности по указке военно-морской разведки США, но не потрудился объяснить, почему. А мотив всегда более важен, чем результат.

Потому и приходится разбирать по словам обращение адмирала Ричардсона. А он в своем заявлении сходу отмел две основные причины самоубийства: против Скотта не велось никаких расследований, и он был «хорошим семьянином».

Служебные расследования, как и журналистские, могут вестись практически по любому поводу.

5-й флот однажды уже попадал в неприятную ситуацию. Помимо контроля над основным морским путем торговли нефтью в мире, Персидским заливом, Ормузским и Баб-эль-Мандебским проливами и Индийским океаном, он еще факультативно занят борьбой с пиратством. И однажды эсминец «Хиггинс» задержал некое сингапурское судно. После обыска и задержания моряки (обычно на судах с сингапурским флагом это безотказные филиппинцы, у которых это национальная профессия) заявили, что у них пропали 200 долларов наличными, видеокамера и часы. Расследование показало, что все эти вещи «реквизировали» два американских матроса с «Хиггинса» из абордажной команды.
Скандал на весь флот привел чуть ли не к приостановке морских операций 5-го флота, аресту мародеров с «Хиггинса» и отставкам офицеров. Но все это было до назначения Скотта Стирни, и за последние полгода никаких инцидентов такого рода не зафиксировано. То есть никто Стирни лично ни в чем не обвинял, как и он не попадал под расследования из-за прегрешений своих подчиненных.
Также адмирал Ричардсон исключил своей фразой про «отличного семьянина» и наиболее распространенную сейчас схему дискредитации известного человека – сексуальные домогательства, проблемы в семье или что-то в этом роде.

В военно-политическом плане адмирал Стирни после своего назначения сконцентрировался на Иране – и здесь, возможно, и содержится отгадка его загадочного самоубийства. Он провел демонстративные учения по обезвреживанию мин в Персидском заливе и дал знаковое и очень скандальное интервью арабоязычным СМИ. В нем он обвинил Иран в «несправедливой» тактике имитационных атак кораблей 5-го флота торпедными и штурмовыми катерами.

Персы восприняли его риторику дословно.

В конце октября два иранских ракетных катера атаковали (можно сказать, «опасно сблизились») в нейтральных водах большой десантный корабль 5-го флота «Эссекс». Один иранский катер пересек курс «Эссекса», а другой пристроился к корме. То есть если бы персы захотели, то пуском ракет они пустили бы на дно крупный корабль ВМС США, выполняющий к тому же функции плавучего штаба. А командование «Эссекса», как и весь 5-й флот в целом, просто не заметили неожиданное приближение в нейтральных водах столь малоразмерных целей.

И все бы ничего, если бы на «Эссексе» в этот момент не находился генерал Джозеф Вотель, действующий командующий Центрального командования (CENTCOM) армии США. Иначе говоря – главнокомандующий войсками США на Ближнем Востоке. Он как раз инспектировал летные операции 5-го флота с борта командного судна. В Иране утверждают, что они все знали о перемещениях «Эссекса» и о генерале Вотеле на борту, а также отслеживали переговоры американцев по открытому радио.

По словам очевидцев, когда иранские катера удалились, генерал Вотель пошутил, обращаясь к командиру и офицерам «Эссекса»: «Я очень благодарен вам, что вы договорились с иранцами, чтобы они оказались здесь».

По итогам инцидента адмирал Стирни опубликовал странное заявление. В нем он указывал, что в ходе происшедшего команда «Эссекса» вела себя «профессионально и безопасно» и 5-й флот «продолжит свои действия в рамках международных законов», но было понятно, что что-то тут не так. Неизвестно, знали ли иранцы заранее, что главнокомандующий операциями армии США на Ближнем Востоке в этот момент находится на «Эссексе», но два вертолета V-22 Osprey перевозили на «Эссекс» генерала Вотеля и его группу сопровождения, а F-35 демонстративно летал вокруг и имитировал вертикальную посадку на «Эссекс». И персы все равно чуть было не потопили всю эту компанию.

Мы можем только предполагать, какие именно слова говорил генерал Вотель по результатам этого инцидента адмиралу Стирни лично. Можно быть уверенным в одном – одного только чувства юмора тут было явно недостаточно.

Скотту Стирни вполне грозило то, что в советской, а затем в российской армии называется «неполное служебное соответствие». Противостояние с Ираном – это не рутинные бомбежки Афганистана. А харизматичный и жесткий в общении генерал Джозеф Вотель – один из фаворитов президента Трампа, и его лучше не злить.

Возможно, что Стирни не удалось оправдаться за инцидент, а обстановка в Персидском заливе накаляется день ото дня. 5-й флот не просто попал в очередную историю, а опозорился на глазах у непосредственного командующего (на которого, в свою очередь, давит Белый дом, настроенный максимально решительно в отношении Ирана). Стирни могло грозить неуютное отстранение за некомпетентность.
Возможно, это и привело к столь печальным последствиям.

Оговоримся, что вышесказанное – всего лишь версия. Достоверно судить о причинах происшедшего нельзя до обнародования результатов расследования. Другое дело, что этих результатов может просто не быть. Отталкиваясь от прецедента с адмиралом Бурдой, NCIS, командование флота и администрация Белого дома могут просто засекретить результаты расследования. И мы никогда не узнаем, что именно подвигло адмирала Скотта Стирни на такой страшный шаг. "

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3071951.html

Хмм, " места-то там знатные..." 

То в посольство чувак перед свадьбой зашёл, докУмент справить, то адмирал тогось. Однако..




Каменты-огонь)

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3057024.html

----------


## OKA

> "Фотоотчет Марата Марголина https://vk.com/marat_1985, который провел неделю в столице Корейской Народной Демократической Республики.
> Демонстрируя красоты современного Пхеньяна, автор попутно прошелся и по ряду мифов про Северную Корею."
> 
> Вложение 81072 Вложение 81073
> 
> https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/3699057.html
> 
> Наверное этим барышням создают "благополучие" , американские политики...
> 
> Вложение 81085Вложение 81079Вложение 81088Вложение 81086Вложение 81084Вложение 81082Вложение 81078Вложение 81089Вложение 81087


"  На телевидении Северной Кореи произошло знаковое событие: знаменитая «женщина в розовом», диктор Ли Чхун Хи, после более чем 40 лет работы, ушла на пенсию. Ее мелодраматический стиль подачи новостей известен, пожалуй, всему миру: так, как вела выпуски Ли Чхун Хи, больше не может вести никто.




За долгие годы ей было поручено сообщить об испытании северокорейской водородной бомбы. Она же сообщила стране трагическую весть о смерти Ким Чен Ира – и это был, пожалуй, единственный случай, когда на Ли было другое платье.

Актерское прошлое телеведущей очевидно - Ли Чхун Хи закончила Пхеньянский университет театра и кино. С середины 70-х она - главный диктор Корейского центрального телевидения. Шесть лет назад тогда 70-летняя Ли официально ушла на пенсию, но возвращалась в студию, чтобы информировать страну о самых важных событиях - ядерных испытаниях, запуске баллистической ракеты, а потом - о заморозке испытаний.

Причиной ее ухода называют почтенный возраст и новую информационную политику партии. На телевидении появилось много молодых лиц, ведущим иногда разрешают, казалось бы, невозможное - ходить по студии. Но говорят, что Ли Чхун Хи и после ухода не останется в стороне от журналистики - она будет передавать свой богатейший опыт новому поколению телеведущих."

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...72223-4iuk.htm

Отличная ! ))

----------


## OKA

" Заместитель госсекретаря США Джон Салливан в четверг, как ожидается, проведет переговоры в Вене с замглавой МИД России Олегом Сыромолотовым.
       Согласно опубликованному в среду заявлению госдепа США, основной темой переговоров станет противодействие террористической угрозе.
       В частности, стороны обсудят области, сотрудничество в которых могло бы "принести пользу безопасности американского народа и предотвратить будущие террористические нападения".
       При этом в госдепе США подчеркнули, что встреча Дж.Салливана и О.Сыромолотова пройдет, несмотря на "сохраняющуюся озабоченность" США "дестабилизирующей деятельностью России". "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=497658

Безопасность других народов, видимо, малоинтересна для амеров)) 

Дестабилизирующих нормальную жизнедеятельность и пр. деятельность на планете Земля  :Biggrin: 

"Обычное дело " ))

----------


## Avia M

> Безопасность других народов, видимо, малоинтересна для амеров))


Отнюдь! Например за афганскую до сих пор "переживают".
Подумывают оказать помощь "умеренной оппозиции" во Франции...

----------


## Avia M

"Григорьевич жжот". :Cool: 




> ...Москва хочет инкорпорировать Беларусь...


https://www.interfax.ru/world/642329...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/9581775.html




Хы-хы, а мог и от Соловьёва па-башке заполучить  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Хы-хы, а мог и от Соловьёва па-башке заполучить


Не нормально. Это же не "музыкальный ринг". Или действо предварительно срежиссированно?

----------


## Avia M

> Зачем надо быть "при ком-то"?


А вот зачем - например голосовать "как надо боссу".

многие страны не могли открыто выступить в поддержку ДРСМД из-за давления США. "Многие [делегаты] подходили, высказывали поддержку, многие извинялись, что не могут проголосовать так, как надо проголосовать", - сообщил Полянский.
Как стало известно ТАСС, в преддверии голосования постпред США при ООН Никки Хейли направила странам-членам письмо с "указаниями" голосовать против резолюции и за то, чтобы решение по ней принималось двумя третями голосов, а не простым большинством.

https://tass.ru/politika/5942669?utm...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> Не нормально. Это же не "музыкальный ринг". Или действо предварительно срежиссированно?



Много лет идёт это политшоу. Так что нормально))

Там маститый режиссёр))

----------


## Avia M

> Много лет идёт это политшоу. Так что нормально))
> 
> Там маститый режиссёр))


Точно! Прямо в тему:

в ответ на "опасную эскалацию со стороны России" и ее "необоснованные" действия 25 ноября в Керченском проливе Государственный департамент, после одобрения Конгресса, "выделит дополнительно $10 млн... чтобы увеличить военно-морской потенциал Украины".

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop

"Режиссёры" своё дело знают, подстёгивают к ...

----------


## OKA

"Гонконг. 24 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС - Представители Южной Кореи и Японии на встречах в Сеуле в понедельник обсудят взаимоотношения двух стран, а также взаимодействие с Северной Кореей, заявили в МИД Республики Кореи.
       Как следует из сообщения, в понедельник директор департамента Азии и Океании МИД Японии Кэндзи Канасуги встретится со специальным представителем Сеула по вопросам мира и безопасности на Корейском полуострове Ли До Хуном.
       На встрече они обсудят текущие проекты межкорейского сотрудничества, а также другие вопросы, связанные с Северной Кореей.
       Кроме того, К.Канасуги планирует встретиться с генеральным директором департамента по делам Северо-Восточной Азии МИД РК Ким Ен Кил.
       Как отмечается, их встреча была организована на фоне дипломатических разногласий, вызванных решением Верховного суда Кореи о том, что две японские фирмы должны выплатить компенсации корейцам, работавшим на их заводах в годы оккупации.
       Япония не согласна с этим решением. По мнению Токио, все вопросы, связанные с репарацией, были урегулированы в 1965 году межгосударственной сделкой по нормализации двусторонних дипломатических отношений.
       Корея была японской колонией с 1910 по 1945 годы. На протяжении всего периода корейцы подвергались дискриминации. Колониальный период закончился после капитуляции Японии во Второй мировой войне."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=498524

Договорятся, Ли ? ))

----------


## OKA

> *Военный атташе США в Польше: «у русских нет права считать себя равными американцам»*
> 
> Учитывая, что Польша – не самое дружественное России государство в мире, логично было предположить, что США будут содержать в этой стране официального представителя, настроенного к Москве не менее рьяно. Но все оказалось не совсем так…
> 
> Военный атташе посольства США в Варшаве Джеймс МакДоноу, оказался не просто «антироссийски настроенным», но и тем, кто очень любит об этом говорить. В своих публичных выступлениях, дипломат регулярно преподносил «уроки для России», а также «ценные советы» от истеблишмента США.
> 
> Поскольку суть его «философии» предельно проста и от того примитивна, логика ее мгновенно прижилась в восточноевропейских СМИ.
> 
> — «США делают мир куда лучше», — заявлял он. «Россия – априори этого лишена…»
> ...


Аццкийад)))))





> *Военный атташе США в Польше: «у русских нет права считать себя равными американцам»*...






> В частности, в нем написано, что Россия – это «источник мирового зла», а Америка – «оплот планеты». Что «действия США базируются на морали и этике», а у Москвы – «на антиморали». При этом в тексте многократно сказано, что «русским давно следует понять – их спасение в том, чтобы каяться. И каяться до тех пор, пока американские миссионеры делают мир лучше…»


Вот забыли у пиндосов с подпиндосными подстилками спросить мнение о "русских".  БГГГ   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 


Тоже вот )) :

" Рийгикогу (парламент Эстонии) принял поправки к Пенитенциарному (Уголовному) кодексу страны, согласно которым создание или поддержание негативного отношения к Эстонии будет считаться преступлением. Об этом во вторник, 25 декабря, сообщает ERR.

За совершение соответствующих преступлений будет установлена ответственность как для физических, так и для юридических лиц.

Кроме того, в качестве отдельного преступления будет рассматриваться осуществляемая в интересах иностранного государства и направленная против безопасности Эстонии разведывательная деятельность, а также поддержка подобной деятельности.

Указывается также, что будет уточнен и состав преступлений, направленных на создание или поддержание негативного отношения к Эстонии и оказание противогосударственного влияния на должностное лицо. "

https://news.mail.ru/politics/35819904/?frommail=1


Бедная Колывань-Ревель ))





Может придёт пора остекловывать песчаные побережья любимой Балтики ядрёнбатонами ? ))

"Шютка! " ))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--0m6E2aY9Q

Эти т.н."доктора" плохо себя ведут... 

И  финал таких неизбежен)

----------


## OKA

" Си Цзиньпин заявил, что независимость Тайваня противоречит ходу истории Китайский лидер пообещал "не допустить никакой сепаратистской деятельности"

ПЕКИН, 2 января. /ТАСС/. Идея "независимости Тайваня" идет вразрез с ходом истории и в конечном итоге приведет в тупик. Об этом в среду заявил председатель КНР Си Цзиньпин, выступая на собрании, посвященном 40-летию "Обращения к тайваньским соотечественникам".

"Независимость Тайваня идет вразрез с течением истории и приведет в тупик", - заявил Си Цзиньпин, его слова приводит агентство "Синьхуа".

По его словам, "китайцы не воюют с китайцами", а "мирное воссоединение Китая как в интересах китайского народа на материковой части, так и соотечественников через Тайваньский пролив". "Мы готовы создать широкое пространство для мирного воссоединения [Китая] и не допустим никакой сепаратистской деятельности", - подчеркнул глава КНР.

Он также отметил, что "воссоединение Китая не нанесет ущерба законным интересам ни одной страны, в том числе экономическим интересам Тайваня". По словам Си Цзиньпина, это, наоборот, "придаст импульс развитию, процветанию и стабильности в Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе и во всем мире, а также внесет большой вклад в построение сообщества с единой судьбой и в развитие человеческого прогресса".

Мирное воссоединение

Си Цзиньпин призвал к принципу "мирного воссоединения" в Тайваньском вопросе.

"Принципы мирного воссоединения и политика "одного Китая" являются лучшим подходом к национальному воссоединению", - сказал Си Цзиньпин.

"Мы все из одной семьи. Вопросы пересечения [Тайваньского] пролива являются внутренними делами и, естественно, должны решаться путем взаимного обсуждения и консультаций между нами", - подчеркнул глава КНР.

По его словам, "мирное решение Тайваньского вопроса - это верный путь к поддержанию стабильности и мира в регионе, а также поощрению всеобщего развития в интересах соотечественников". "Мирное взаимодействие должно продвигаться вперед и поддерживаться обеими сторонами", - резюмировал Си Цзиньпин.

Тайвань управляется собственной администрацией с 1949 года, когда туда бежали остатки сил Гоминьдана во главе с Чан Кайши, потерпевшие поражение в гражданской войне с коммунистами. С тех пор самый большой китайский остров находится под управлением собственной администрации, сохраняя флаг, валюту и некоторые другие атрибуты прежней Китайской республики. Пекин считает Тайвань одной из провинций Китая. "

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5971078


Там вообще никакой Формозы амерско-японской и быть нонче не может))

СССР признавал право КНР на о. Тайвань ))

Амеры даже пошли на то, чтобы против СССР китайцам дать инвестиции на развитие промышленности. 

Рассчитывая очередные "очаги напряжённости наклепать)

"Так шта..." пущай тайваньцы референдум проведут)) Пока не стали разменной "монеточкой" ))  

Это вряд ли можно считать вмешательством в выборы, со стороны СССР  :Biggrin: 



А про налёты на Формозу наших ВВС можно почитать в книжках на русском языке изданных, например))


" Как советские летчики разбомбили крупнейшую авиабазу Японии 

23 декабря 2013

Как советские летчики разбомбили крупнейшую авиабазу Японии


В тот самый миг, когда в разрывах облаков мелькнули очертания острова, 28 тяжелогруженых бомбардировщика СБ с опознавательными знаками ВВС Китая приглушили моторы и синхронно пошли на снижение. Впереди по курсу открылась панорама Тайбэя, а в трех километрах севернее — мирно спящий аэродром Мацуяма.

Японская авиабаза на о. Формоза (Тайвань) служила основным транспортным узлом и тыловой базой императорских ВВС, сражавшихся в Китае. Находившаяся далеко за линией фронта авиабаза Мацуяма считалась неуязвимой для китайской авиации: сюда прибывали подкрепления и здесь комплектовались новые эскадрильи самураев. Авиатехника доставлялась прямо по морю. Новенькие самолеты прибывали в ящиках, которые аккуратно сгружались на берег и доставлялись в ангары авиабазы; там производилась их финальная сборка и облет перед тем, как отправить машины вглубь материкового Китая. На авиабазе были сосредоточены крупные запасы запчастей, боеприпасов и авиационного топлива (по некоторым сведениям — трехлетний запас ГСМ, предназначенный для ведения боевых действий на территории Китая).

…А группа китайских бомбардировщиков уже ложилась на боевой курс. Перед глазами летчиков вырастала территория огромной авиабазы — уже были различимы красные круги на крыльях стоявших в два ряда самолетов. Китайский летчик Фынь По осмотрелся и с удовлетворением отметил, что ни один вражеский истребитель до сих пор не поднялся в воздух. Молчали зенитки: японцы явно не ожидали налета и приняли их за своих. Самолет слегка покачнулся. Пилоты проводили взглядом сброшенные бомбы и успели увидеть, как посреди стоянки вырвались фонтаны взрывов. «Молодец, попал Федорук», — пронеслось в голове, когда Фынь По уводил машину со снижением в сторону моря. А на цель заходили следующие группы, возглавляемые Яковом Прокофьевым и Василием Клевцовым. Японская авиабаза скрывалась за плотной пеленой дыма, в бессильной ярости трещали зенитки, пытаясь достать уходившие на Север самолеты. Ни один японский истребитель не успел подняться на перехват — в тот день, 23 февраля 1938 года, генерал Фынь По и его верные товарищи начисто спалили крупнейшую японскую авиабазу Мацуяма.

Налет имел оглушительные последствия: самолеты ВВС Китая, управляемые советскими пилотами, обрушили на аэродром 280 фугасных и зажигательных бомб. На земле было уничтожено свыше 40 подготовленных самолетов, множество комплектов авиатехники и большая часть аэродромного имущества. Губернатора японской провинции Тайхоку (Тайвань) сняли с занимаемого им поста. Комендант аэродрома, как честный самурай, сделал себе сэппуку. В Токио началась паника — там решили, что у Чан Кайши появилась стратегическая и морская авиация, что могло сказаться на японских планах и повлиять на исход войны.

Бомбардировщики СБ, совершив небывалый в истории 7-часовой воздушный рейд на дальность свыше 1000 км, без истребительного прикрытия, успешно дозаправились на тайном аэродроме подскока и к вечеру возвратились в Ханькоу без единой потери. Для обеспечения максимальной дальности весь полет проходил в самом экономном режиме, в разряженном воздухе — на высоте более 5000 метров. Без кислородных масок, в режиме полного радиомолчания — при полном напряжении человеческих сил и возможностей техники.

По прибытии генерал Фынь По (капитан Федор Полынин) доложил командованию ВВС об успешном завершении рейда. Вскоре китайские товарищи организовали чифан (банкет) в честь советских летчиков, на котором присутствовало высшее руководство Гоминьдана.

«Меня, как руководителя группы, Сун Мей-лин (жена Чан Кайши) посадила рядом. Первый тост она провозгласила за советских авиаторов-добровольцев, за успешный налет наших бомбардировщиков на крупнейшую военно-воздушную базу противника. В разгар чифана официанты, одетые в черные фраки, внесли огромный торт. На нем цветным кремом было написано по-русски: «В честь РККА. Летчикам-добровольцам».

— Из воспоминаний Ф. Полынина.

Если для руководства Китая авторство подвига было очевидно, то весь остальной мир терзался сомнениями. Японцы, справедливо полагая, что за штурвалами бомбардировщиков сидели советские пилоты, направили через своего посла Сегимицу в Москву ноту протеста, но были посланы на свои острова. Советский Союз никогда не афишировал объемы военной помощи Китаю и держал в тайне имена героев-добровольцев.

Но награда недолго оставалась ничейной — спустя сутки она нашла своего «героя». Все лавры славы за дерзкий рейд на Тайвань присвоил себе американец Винсент Шмидт. Опытный пилот с 20-летним стажем, герой Первой мировой и гражданской войны в Испании, он прибыл в Китай во главе международной группы добровольцев и теперь охотно раздавал интервью о том, как он и его парни разгромили японскую базу. Обман раскрылся довольно скоро — из Японии поступили подтверждения, что удар наносили бомбардировщики советского производства, типа СБ, и американские волонтеры тут совершенно ни при чем. Вместо попыток загладить неприятный конфуз, списав его на трудности перевода и незнание китайского языка, Винсент Шмидт потребовал извинений за клевету от китайского руководства, а затем подал рапорт об отставке и убрался в Гонконг. 14-ю эскадрилью ВВС Китая, состоявшую из международных волонтеров, вскоре расформировали, ввиду её полной бесполезности, и отправили американцев на родину.


Когда китайские бомбардировщики мчались в среду через Китайское море в своём первом дерзком рейде на японскую землю, их вёл бесстрашный ветеран многих войн коммандер Винсент Шмидт, начальник международной добровольческой эскадрильи. Коммандер Шмидт — американец. Вместе с ним в рейде на Тайхоку, в котором были уничтожены 40 японских самолётов на их аэродроме, радиостанция и другое аэродромное оборудование, было неизвестное число иностранных и китайских авиаторов, включая русских.

— Газета «The Hong Kong Telegraph», выпуск от 25 февраля 1938 года.


Забытые победы русского оружия

Участие советских военных специалистов в боевых действиях на территории Китая в период 1937-41 гг. по-прежнему остается запретной страницей в истории нашей страны. В отличие от КНР, где хорошо помнят обо всех происходивших в ту пору событиях и чтут память о русских летчиках-добровольцах, сражавшихся в небе Китая. Китайцы воздвигли несколько мемориалов в память о подвигах пилотов РККА. В военно-историческом музее города Наньчана, где базировались советские бомбардировщики, имеется специальная экспозиция, посвященная налету на Формозу.

В период 1937-41 гг. Советский Союз передал Китаю 1185 боевых самолетов (777 истребителей, 408 бомбардировщиков), а также 100 учебных бипланов. Были поставлены десятки танков и 1600 артиллерийских систем. На территории Китая побывало с деловым визитом 5 тыс. советских граждан — военные советники, инженеры, техники, летчики-добровольцы. Сам Ф. Полынин впоследствии вспоминал, что когда записывался добровольцем, предполагал, что их отправят в Испанию, но вместо жаркого неба на юге Европы летчики попали в кровавую кашу в Азии. По официальным данным, 227 советских пилотов сложили свои головы, защищая свободу китайского народа.

Дерзкий рейд 23 февраля 1938 года — лишь одна из громких операций, проведенных советскими пилотами в небе Китая. Среди других подвигов значатся «налет» на священную землю Японии, произведенный 20 мая 1938 года. Действуя с аэродрома в Нанкине, советские ТБ-3 вихрем пронеслись над островом Кюсю, сбросив десятки ящиков с листовками антивоенного содержания. Операция вызвала шок среди японского командования. Ответом стала японская военная провокация, которая переросла в побоище у озера Хасан — там противники сражались уже с открытыми забралами, не скрывая своих званий и имен.

В марте 1938 года вновь отличился пилот Фынь По — снова боевой вылет на предельную дальность в 1000 км, с дозаправкой в Сучжой. На этот раз был уничтожен мост через р. Хуанхэ.

Апрель 1938 г. Советские и китайские истребители вступили в схватку с крупной группой неприятельских самолетов над Уханем. Японцы потеряли 11 истребителей и 10 бомбардировщиков. В тот день имелись потери и с нашей стороны — 12 самолетов не вернулись на свой аэродром.

А как не вспомнить разрушительную бомбардировку аэродрома Ханькоу, что случилась 3 октября 1939 года! Группа из 12 ДБ-3 под командованием военлета Кулишенко прорвалась к цели в глубоком тылу противника, летя на высоте 8700 метров, в режиме полного радиомолчания — и обрушила с высоты град бомб на скопление японской авиатехники. Место, известное как «база W», перестало существовать. Согласно данным китайской разведки, в результате внезапного авиаудара было уничтожено 64 японских самолета, погибло 130 человек, бензохранилище базы горело более трех часов. Японские данные о потерях выглядят скромнее — сгорело 50 самолетов, среди погибших оказались семь высокопоставленных офицеров, получил ранения командующий японской авиацией адмирал Цукухара. Столь крупный ущерб от сравнительно малого количества самолетов в ударной группе объясняется удачным временем налета — в тот час на аэродроме шли построение и церемония получения новой авиатехники.

Внезапно тишину нарушили громкие вопли с вышки управления полетами. И совершенно внезапно, без всякого предупреждения, воздух потряс ужасный грохот. Земля начала подпрыгивать и трястись, ударная волна больно ударила по ушам. Кто-то взвизгнул, хотя это уже и не требовалось: «Воздушный налет!»

…Грохот взрывающихся бомб слился в один сплошной гул. Над аэродромом поднялось облако дыма, я слышал свист разлетающихся в разные стороны осколков. Вскоре хранилище пулеметных лент со страшным грохотом взлетело на воздух в облаке дыма и огня. Затем серия бомб легла поперек аэродрома. Взрывы больно ударили по ушам и засыпали нас землей…

А затем я совершенно потерял голову. Я вскочил на ноги и снова побежал. На этот раз я помчался к взлетной полосе, то и дело опасливо поглядывая в небо. Над головой я заметил 12 бомбардировщиков в четком строю, которые описывали широкий круг на высоте по крайней мере 20000 футов. Это были русские двухмоторные бомбардировщики СБ, основные бомбардировщики китайских ВВС. Было бы бессмысленно отрицать смертоносную эффективность их внезапной атаки. Нас застигли врасплох. Ни один человек ни о чем не подозревал, пока бомбы со свистом не полетели вниз. Когда я осмотрел аэродром, то испытал сильное потрясение. Высокие столбы пламени поднимались, когда взрывались топливные баки, в воздух летели огромные клубы дыма. Те самолеты, которые еще не горели, были изрешечены множеством осколков, из пробитых баков струями хлестал бензин. Огонь перекидывался с самолета на самолет, с жадностью пожирая бензин. Бомбардировщики взрывались, словно петарды, истребители горели, как коробки спичек.

Я побежал вокруг горящих самолетов, словно спятил, отчаянно пытаясь найти хоть один целый истребитель. Каким-то чудом несколько «Клодов», стоявших отдельно, избежали уничтожения. Я прыгнул в кабину самолета, запустил двигатель и, не дожидаясь, пока он прогреется, повел истребитель по дорожке.

— Воспоминания японского аса Сабуро Сакаи из книги «Самурай»!
(Ветеран заблуждается, его аэродром бомбили ДБ-3. Сакаи был единственный, кому удалось подняться в воздух, но догнать советские самолеты японец не сумел).

Особняком стоит легенда о потоплении на реке Янцзы авианосца «Ямато-мару» — в отличие от достоверных свидетельств бомбардировок японских аэродромов, история с авианосцем до сих пор вызывает много вопросов. В названиях японских боевых кораблей никогда не встречалась приставка «...-мару». В тоже время это не исключает того, что «авианосец» являлся переделкой на базе гражданского парохода и висел на балансе ВВС — имеются свидетельства об использовании подобных «мобильных аэродромов» на крупных реках Китая, там где отсутствовала развитая сеть наземных авиабаз. Если все карты лягут соответствующим образом, советские летчики могут стать первыми, кому удалось потопить авианесущий корабль (пусть даже такой маленький и тихоходный, как «Ямато-мару»).

Историю о налете на Тайвань следовало бы приберечь до Дня Защитника Отечества, но мне не терпится рассказать об этом сегодня. Действительно, то, что творили наши военные летчики в Китае — это было очень здорово. Такие победы стоит знать, помнить имена героев и ими гордиться.

По материалам:
http://dmitry-a.livejournal.com
http://www.ap22.ru
http://nvo.ng.ru
http://en.wikipedia.org
http://www.balancer.ru


По контрасту с японскими сообщениями о вчерашнем рейде китайских самолётов на Формозу в Ханькоу заявляют об уничтожении по крайней мере 40 японских самолётов на аэродроме Тайхоку на северной оконечности острова.
Представитель китайских ВВС заявил прошлым вечером журналистам, что самолёты стояли на лётном поле в линию, и атака оказалась столь внезапной, что японцы не смогли убрать их в укрытие.
В китайском сообщении также заявляется об уничтожении трёх ангаров и запаса бензина.
В китайском заявлении не упоминается количество участвовавших в рейде самолётов и место, откуда они взлетали. "

https://topwar.ru/37635-kak-sovetski...u-yaponii.html

Даже Сабуро Сакаи про это писал))


Интересно, Тайбэйское правительство до сих пор находится  в состоянии войны с СССР, 
или некоторыми его республиками ?  :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> " Си Цзиньпин заявил, что независимость Тайваня противоречит ходу истории Китайский лидер пообещал "не допустить никакой сепаратистской деятельности"


У Си "своя свадьба", у Абе своя:

передача части Курил Японии должна проходить при согласии российских жителей...

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5970180

Ужель референдум задумал?

----------


## OKA

> ..Уeb Абе своя .. :
> 
> передача части Курил Японии должна проходить при согласии российских жителей...
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/5970180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ужель референдум задумал?


Такой " Народ развлекается " ?   :Biggrin: 



https://gmorder.livejournal.com/9638053.html

----------


## OKA

> "Гонконг. 24 декабря. ИНТЕРФАКС - Представители Южной Кореи и Японии на встречах в Сеуле в понедельник обсудят взаимоотношения двух стран, а также взаимодействие с Северной Кореей, заявили в МИД Республики Кореи.
>        Как следует из сообщения, в понедельник директор департамента Азии и Океании МИД Японии Кэндзи Канасуги встретится со специальным представителем Сеула по вопросам мира и безопасности на Корейском полуострове Ли До Хуном.
>        На встрече они обсудят текущие проекты межкорейского сотрудничества, а также другие вопросы, связанные с Северной Кореей.
>        Кроме того, К.Канасуги планирует встретиться с генеральным директором департамента по делам Северо-Восточной Азии МИД РК Ким Ен Кил.
>        Как отмечается, их встреча была организована на фоне дипломатических разногласий, вызванных решением Верховного суда Кореи о том, что две японские фирмы должны выплатить компенсации корейцам, работавшим на их заводах в годы оккупации.
>        Япония не согласна с этим решением. По мнению Токио, все вопросы, связанные с репарацией, были урегулированы в 1965 году межгосударственной сделкой по нормализации двусторонних дипломатических отношений.
>        Корея была японской колонией с 1910 по 1945 годы. На протяжении всего периода корейцы подвергались дискриминации. Колониальный период закончился после капитуляции Японии во Второй мировой войне."
> 
> http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=498524
> ...


" Военный инцидент на море между Японией и Южной Кореей

Олег Кирьянов из Сеула сообщает 20 декабря 2018 года в Восточном (Японском) море эсминец ВМС Южной Кореи и судно Службы береговой охраны РК вело работы по спасению терпящего бедствие небольшого северокорейского судна, где были люди. В это время к корейцам подлетел японский разведывательный самолет Р-1 и дважды прошел над южнокорейскими судами. После этого Токио заявил протест, обвинив корейцев в том, что с эсминца навели на самолет радар управления боевыми системами. Затем Япония опубликовала 13-минутную видеозапись с борта самолета, показав ситуацию.




В настоящий момент стороны зашли настолько далеко, что уже вряд ли смогут разойтись миром, хотя очевидно, что в самом начале могли бы "замять" инцидент или хотя бы решить на рабочем уровне без громких заявлений с участием самых высоких чиновников. По версии Японии, их самолет не нарушил никаких международных правил, а просто приблизился к южнокорейским кораблям, которые находились в нейтральных водах. Однако корейцы в ответ навели на самолет радар управления боевыми системами, что означает фактически "взяли самолет на прицел", давая понять, что готовы его сбить. Южнокорейцы поясняют, что, во-первых, на самолет навели не сам радар, а лишь оптическую камеру радара. Камера использовалась для поисковых работ северокорейского судна, но сам радар не был задействован, а потому японцы преувеличивают. Кроме того, корейцы возмущены поведением японцев, обвинив их в помехах поисково-спасательным работам, когда самолет, который мог иметь оружие, пролетел над боевым кораблем. В Сеуле также возмущены и действиями Токио по другому поводу. Ранее военные РК и Японии провели консультации, пытаясь решить все без излишней шумихи, но уже буквально на следующий день Япония выступила с новым заявлениям и опубликовала видеоролик. Позже японские СМИ выяснили, что на публикации ролика настоял лично премьер-министр Синдзо Абэ, хотя японские военные были против этого, но не могли ослушаться указания главы правительства. В отношении "доказательной базы" корейцы также отмечают, что японцы ничего не доказали, а лишь показали, что их самолет действительно "крутился" над кораблями, которые пытались спасти гибнущих людей. Обвинения в наведении радара в Сеуле отметают, требуя предоставить данные по характеристикам частоты того самого якобы задействованного радара эсминца. Если радар действительно работал, то информация по частотам у Токио должна быть, но японцы ее правда пока не предоставили. Недавно премьер-министр Синдзо Абэ в интервью телеканалу "Асахи ТВ" назвал действия южнокорейских моряков "опасными", потребовав принятия мер, чтобы подобное не повторилось.

Это вызвало бурю возмущения у корейцев, а министерство обороны РК выступило с заявлением. "Как следует из предоставленной самими же японцами видеозаписи, военный корабль дружественного Японии государства осуществлял гуманитарную миссию по спасению гибнущих людей, но военный самолет Японии совершил опасные действия, пролетев низко над самолетом… При этом на корабле не задействовали в отношении самолета радар управления боевыми системами", - говорится в заявлении. Далее минобороны РК потребовало от Токио "прекратить искажать факты и выразить официальные извинения за опасные действия своего самолета в отношении корабля, выполнявшего гуманитарную миссию". В отношении же слов премьер-министр Японии правительство РК выразило "глубокое сожаление". В Корее сильно удивлены, что инцидент, который является по сути незначительным, японская сторона так сильно раздувает, при этом не имея или не предоставляя пока "железных" доказательство опасных действий корейских моряков. Сами же действия самолета восприняты как враждебные, которые ставили под угрозу жизнь тех, кого спасали. Тут также следует учитывать, что несмотря на все официальные слова о "дружественных отношениях" и то, что как Южная Корея, так и Япония являются союзниками США, но между собой у Сеула и Токио очень сложные отношения. И это особенно характерно и хорошо заметно в военной сфере. "Вы сами представьте: к нашему эсминцу подлетает вплотную самолет, у которого могут быть ракеты, торпеды, и как мы должны это воспринимать? Особенно когда люди и так заняты совсем другим - спасательной операцией… Естественно, мы возмущены и не понимаем мотивов японцев, спровоцировавших конфликт на ровном месте", - пояснил один корейский военный чиновник на условиях анонимности. Корейские же политологи считают, что Абе решил разыграть "корейскую карту", чтобы таким нагнетанием напряженности сплотить вокруг себя консерваторов. Сейчас популярность премьера стала падать, а потому ему необходимо что-то сделать, чтобы повысить рейтинги. Для этого и выбран инцидент с корейским кораблем. Как отмечают в Корее, двусторонние отношения в последнее время и без этого сильно напряжены. Сеул в одностороннем порядке денонсировал межправительственное соглашение с Японией о выплате правительством Японии компенсаций корейским жертвам "сексуального рабства". Сеул таким образом дал понять, что не намерен закрывать этот больной вопрос. Кроме того, недавно суд Кореи признал право корейских рабочих требовать компенсацию за работу в годы Второй мировой войны с японских компаний. Все это резко усилило в руководстве Японии антикорейские настроения.

2 января 2019 года ВМС Южной Кореи провели масштабные артиллерийские стрельбы в акватории Японского моря "

Ролики и фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1438256.html

Напруга растёт, однако) Японцы явно выросли из коротких штанишек ограничений своей конституции. Потихоньку будут зубы показывать соседям...

----------


## OKA

" О - озабоченность " 



https://gmorder.livejournal.com/9655846.html

))

----------


## OKA

" По мотивам "Черной пантеры". Успехи военно-промышленного комплекса Республики Гана "

Фото :

  

Все :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1443844.html

WTF ? )

Про эти бэтэры , мож и боян, а может перекрасили и инновационили ))




Гана и Габон = 2 лаптя по карте))

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4689673.html

----------


## OKA

" МИД РФ о Южных Курилах



    МИД РФ выпустил официальное заявление для прессы на тему японских разговоров про передачу Курильских островов, где отдельно подчеркивалась неизменность суверенитета РФ над Южными Курилами.

    О встрече заместителя Министра иностранных дел Российской Федерации И.В.Моргулова с Послом Японии в России Т.Кодзуки

    9 января с.г. Посол Японии в России Т.Кодзуки был приглашен в МИД России.

    Заместитель Министра иностранных дел Российской Федерации И.В.Моргулов заявил Послу, что в Москве обратили внимание на прозвучавшие в последнее время высказывания японского руководства по проблематике мирного договора с Россией, в частности, о необходимости «добиться понимания» жителей южных Курил по вопросу о «переходе территориальной принадлежности островов к Японии», а также об «отказе от требования выплаты Россией компенсаций» в пользу Японии и бывших японских жителей за «послевоенную оккупацию островов». Кроме того, объявляется, что именно в 2019 году наступит «поворотный момент» в вопросе о мирном договоре.

    Главе японской дипмиссии было указано, что подобные высказывания грубо искажают суть договоренностей лидеров России и Японии об ускорении переговорного процесса на основе Совместной декларации 1956 года, дезориентируют общественность двух стран относительно содержания переговоров. Такие заявления не могут быть расценены иначе как попытка искусственно нагнетать атмосферу вокруг проблемы мирного договора, навязать другой стороне собственный сценарий ее урегулирования.

    В данном контексте была акцентирована неизменность принципиальной позиции России о том, что решение проблемы мирного договора возможно в условиях создания качественно новой атмосферы в российско-японских отношениях, должно быть поддержано народами обеих стран и основываться на безусловном признании Токио итогов Второй мировой войны в полном объеме, включая суверенитет Российской Федерации над южными Курильскими островами.

О встрече заместителя Министра иностранных дел Российской Федерации И.В.Моргулова с Послом Японии в России Т.Кодзуки - Новости - Министерство иностранных дел Российской Федерации - цинк

    Собственно, данное заявление запоздало на несколько недель, так как японцы своими заявлениями захватили информационную инициативу, а официальная пропаганда кроме "ничего не отдают" выдавить из себя не могла. В итоге, ситуацию запустили, японцы совсем обнаглели и посла вызвали на ковер.
    В итоге, на 20 января в Москве уже намечен митинг https://svpressa.ru/politic/news/221235/ по поводу ситуации с Курилами, а посыл "а вдруг действительно отдадут" никуда не делся, так как официальные заявления на тему торга с японцами на тему мирного договора создали для этого благодатную почву.
    Само собой, неизменность суверенитета РФ над Южными Курилами надо почаще подчеркивать специально для японцев, чтобы у них не рождалось ложных иллюзий и чтобы не нервировать собственную общественность.
    Митинги, кстати, могут иметь и информационную пользу в плане ретрансляции японцам посыла, что общественность не поддерживает японские притязания, ибо нефиг. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4694706.html

Отошли от новогодних праздников и сказали : " хрен тебе, а не комиссарского тела "  :Biggrin: 



Вот если япы перестанут лизать сапоги амерам, и отвесят им традиционный японский маваси-гери , т.е. внезапно появится субъектность в политике, с ними вообще можно будет хоть о чём-то разговаривать))

А пока, увы, "непотопляемый авианосец США" только и делает, что пыхтит из под хозяина))

----------


## Avia M

> А пока, увы, "непотопляемый авианосец США" только и делает, что пыхтит из под хозяина))


Енто они любят (пыхтеть)!

Министерство обороны Японии планирует приобрести остров Магэ. Он необитаем и находится на юго-западе страны в префектуре Кагосима. Там организуют массированные учения палубных самолетов с авианосцев Военно-морских сил США. Предварительное соглашение собираются подписать до конца нынешней недели.

https://rg.ru/2019/01/09/iaponiia-ku...acii-ssha.html

"Я поклялся приложить все силы, чтобы несмотря ни на что продвинуть (диалог о заключении мирного договора с Россией - прим. "РГ") и поставить точку", - рассказал Синдзо Абэ сопровождавшим его журналистам после поминовения предков. 

https://rg.ru/2019/01/07/sindzo-abe-...orah-s-rf.html

Многоточие...

----------


## Avia M

> с ними вообще можно будет хоть о чём-то разговаривать))


Разговоры-то ведутся, видимо не с той интонацией. Но после "клятвенных заявлений" Абэ тональность меняется...

В Японии уже сегодня есть силы, которые требуют возвращения всех Курил и Южного Сахалина.

Передача части южных Курильских островов Японии стала бы для России настоящим "ящиком Пандоры", поскольку это вряд ли остановило бы японские претензии на российские территории. 

https://tass.ru/politika/5986106?utm...medium=desktop

В Госдуму внесли законопроект, запрещающий передачу Курильских островов Японии

https://tass.ru/politika/5985104

----------


## OKA

> Разговоры-то ведутся, видимо не с той интонацией. Но после "клятвенных заявлений" Абэ тональность меняется...
> 
> В Японии уже сегодня есть силы, которые требуют возвращения всех Курил и Южного Сахалина.
> 
> Передача части южных Курильских островов Японии стала бы для России настоящим "ящиком Пандоры", поскольку это вряд ли остановило бы японские претензии на российские территории. 
> 
> https://tass.ru/politika/5986106?utm...medium=desktop
> 
> В Госдуму внесли законопроект, запрещающий передачу Курильских островов Японии
> ...


Ну " внесён " - не значит " принят " )) Полный текст тоже неизвестен. 

В Конституции РФ что-то уже говорилось про " территориальную целостность " ))

Кто-то возражает ? )) Какие нах. переговоры об "островах " , если есть статья :

http://www.consultant.ru/document/co...32d4d336a35ad/

))

Япы пусть и дальше кричат , что хотят. Видимо там других проблем нет)) 

https://edo-tokyo.livejournal.com/8193253.html

В этой ветке неоднократно обсуждались и базы амерские там , и ПРО, и штаб КМП амерский и пр. детали симбиоза с япами))

Т.н. "дружба и добрососедство " при данных геополитических раскладах невозможна в принципе. А тут ещё мифологическая замануха - типа "инвестиции"  :Biggrin:  Ага , композиты зажали, какие там могут быть "инвестиции " ))

" Мир, дружба, жувачка, соса-сола " - это при пятнистом было уже. 




> ..Министерство обороны Японии планирует приобрести остров Магэ. Он необитаем и находится на юго-западе страны в префектуре Кагосима. Там организуют массированные учения палубных самолетов с авианосцев Военно-морских сил США. Предварительное соглашение собираются подписать до конца нынешней недели.
> 
> https://rg.ru/2019/01/09/iaponiia-ku...acii-ssha.html.


Наверное про этот остров :

https://edo-tokyo.livejournal.com/8188963.html

Амеры ласково поглаживают по ...



> Многоточие...


  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Какие нах. переговоры об "островах " , если есть статья :


Они догадались!  :Cool: 




> ...накануне двусторонних переговоров японские коллеги попросили не проводить совместной пресс-конференции по ее итогам...


https://ria.ru/20190113/1549289667.h...medium=desktop

Амеры завезли им много жувачек и коки, дабы не расстраивались.  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Визит лидера КНДР Ким Чен Ына в Россию остается на повестке дня, заявил в интервью "Интерфаксу" посол по особым поручениям МИД РФ Олег Бурмистров.
       "Приглашение было принято, так что визит лидера КНДР в Россию остается на повестке дня", - сказал О.Бурмистров, отвечая на вопрос о том, остается ли на повестке вопрос проведения российско-северокорейского саммита.
       Он отметил, что "с Северной Кореей у нас налажены дипломатические контакты по линии посольств и по линии министерств иностранных дел".

     "Глава северокорейского МИД приезжал в Москву, министр иностранных дел России Сергей Лавров был в Пхеньяне, где был принят председателем КНДР и передал ему приглашение посетить Россию", - напомнил высокопоставленный дипломат. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=499416

Давно пора.


https://ria.ru/20190113/1549289667.h...medium=desktop

Амеры завезли им много жувачек и коки, дабы не расстраивались.  :Smile: [/QUOTE]

" Глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров на встрече со своим японским коллегой Таро Коно в понедельник в Москве дал старт переговорам по вопросу заключения мирного договора между двумя странами.
       "В соответствии с поручением наших руководителей по итогам встреч на высшем уровне в Сингапуре в ноябре и в Буэнос-Айресе в декабре прошлого года, мы начинаем сегодня переговоры над проблемой мирного договора", - сказал С.Лавров, открывая встречу.
       Российский министр отметил, что "в последние годы российско-японские отношения набрали неплохой темп и развиваются по целому ряду направлений".
       "Не без сложностей, связанных с внешними факторами, но все-таки развивается и торгово-экономическое сотрудничество, в том числе на основе российского приоритетного инвестиционного списка и плана сотрудничества господина Абэ по восьми направлениям", - сказал С.Лавров."

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=499430

Какая-то непонятная движуха...

----------


## OKA

> .." Глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров на встрече со своим японским коллегой Таро Коно в понедельник в Москве дал старт переговорам по вопросу заключения мирного договора между двумя странами.
>        "В соответствии с поручением наших руководителей по итогам встреч на высшем уровне в Сингапуре в ноябре и в Буэнос-Айресе в декабре прошлого года, мы начинаем сегодня переговоры над проблемой мирного договора", - сказал С.Лавров, открывая встречу.
>        Российский министр отметил, что "в последние годы российско-японские отношения набрали неплохой темп и развиваются по целому ряду направлений".
>        "Не без сложностей, связанных с внешними факторами, но все-таки развивается и торгово-экономическое сотрудничество, в том числе на основе российского приоритетного инвестиционного списка и плана сотрудничества господина Абэ по восьми направлениям", - сказал С.Лавров."
> 
> http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=499430
> 
> Какая-то непонятная движуха...




" Требования передать Японии южные Курильские острова противоречат обязательствам страны по Уставу Организации Объединенных Наций, одна из статей которого гласит, что итоги Второй мировой войны незыблемы. Об этом заявил в среду министр иностранных дел РФ Сергей Лавров на большой пресс-конференции по итогам 2018 года.
На эту тему
Два острова плюс "добавка". Почему переговоры Токио и Москвы по Курилам осложняются

"Признание итогов Второй мировой войны - не ультиматум и не предварительные условия. Это неизбежный и неотъемлемый фактор современной международной системы. Япония, став членом Организации Объединенных Наций подписала и ратифицировала Устав ООН, в котором есть статья 107, гласящая, что все результаты Второй мировой войны незыблемы. Поэтому мы ничего не требуем, просто призываем привести практические действия наших японских соседей в соответствие с их обязательствами по Уставу ООН, по Сан-Францисской декларации и по целому ряду других документов", - сказал он.

"В японском законодательстве закреплен термин "северные территории", - продолжил он. - О возврате этих территорий никто не договаривался, это прямо противоречит японским обязательствам по Уставу ООН", - подчеркнул министр. Он обратил внимание на то, что Япония остается единственной страной в мире, которая "не может признать итоги Второй мировой войны в полном объеме".

Кроме того, Лавров отметил, что Москва и Токио должны еще много сделать для того, чтобы стать настоящими партнерами на международной арене. 

"Нам [России и Японии] еще очень далеко не то что до партнерства в международных делах, а далеко даже до понимания необходимости искать конструктивные подходы, которые сближают позиции, а не носят характер осуждения того или иного участника нашего двустороннего общения", - сказал он.

"На международной арене необходимо, чтобы мы ощущали себя партнерами с японцами, а не странами, которые стоят по разную сторону баррикад", - подчеркнул Лавров.

Министр напомнил, что "Япония присоединилась пусть не ко всем, но к целому ряду санкций [против РФ]". "Едва ли это вписывается в понимание качественно нового уровня отношений. Япония присоединяется к заявлениям антироссийским, которые принимает Группа семи; Япония по всем резолюциям, которые интересуют Российскую Федерацию и по которым проходят голосования, не с нами, а против нас", - добавил глава МИД РФ.
На эту тему
Большая пресс-конференция Сергея Лаврова. Главное

Договоренность об активизации переговоров по вопросу мирного договора была достигнута Путиным и Абэ в ноябре 2018 года в Сингапуре, затем на встрече в Буэнос-Айресе на полях саммита G20 лидеры двух стран объявили о создании нового формата по мирному договору, курировать работу которого поручили министрам иностранных дел.

Москва и Токио много десятилетий ведут консультации с целью выработки мирного договора по итогам Второй мировой войны. Основным препятствием для этого является принадлежность южной части Курил: после окончания войны весь архипелаг был включен в состав Советского Союза, однако Токио оспаривает принадлежность Итурупа, Кунашира, Шикотана и группы мелких необитаемых островов, которую в Японии называют Хабомаи.
Лавров об итогах французско-японской встречи

Лавров отметил, что до недавнего визита в РФ [глава МИД Японии] Таро Коно был в Париже, где проходила встреча министров обороны и министров иностранных дел, по итогам которой была принята декларация. "Если ее почитать, можно увидеть, что до партнерства в международной арене нам далеко", - повторил российский министр.

"Хотел бы привлечь внимание к тому, что в этой японо-французской декларации по итогам встречи в формате "2+2" содержатся обязательства стран координировать свои действия в рамках председательства Токио в Группе двадцати и председательства Франции в Группе семи. У нас это вызвало вопросы, потому что "семерка" - часть Группы двадцати, чей председатель (Япония) должен обеспечивать такие условия, которые позволяют выработать консенсус всех двадцати стран, а не работать только на интересы одной группы, входящей в "двадцатку". Я надеюсь, что это просто недоразумение при формулировании языка этой декларации и, конечно, в практических шагах мы исходим из того, что японские коллеги со свойственным профессионализмом будут способствовать выработке консенсусных решений, которые объединяют и развитые, и развивающиеся страны, входящих в "двадцатку", - сказал глава МИД РФ.

14 января министр иностранных дел Сергей Лавров и его японский коллега Таро Коно провели в Москве переговоры в рамках первого раунда нового формата по мирному договору. "

https://tass.ru/politika/6004351

----------


## Avia M

> Почему переговоры Токио и Москвы по Курилам осложняются


Потому, что Токио много протестует, а Москва "заигрывает" (во всяком случае до активизации переговоров)... 

Токио выразил протест Москве из-за того, что российские пограничники проверили два японских суда, ловивших рыбу в районе южных Курил, сообщили РИА Новости в японском МИД.

https://ria.ru/20190117/1549468358.h...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

> Вот если япы перестанут лизать сапоги амерам


Маловероятно. На Абэ уже "наезжают"...

Премьер-министр Японии Синдзо Абэ, вероятно, очень спешит продемонстрировать своим гражданам какие-либо результаты по мирным переговорам с Россией, однако Москва может воспользоваться этой спешкой и выбить для себя наиболее благоприятные условия, в то время как Япония совершит "ужасную ошибку, которая ещё аукнется всей стране", пишет японская газета Asahi Shimbun.
По данным некоторых источников, Абэ пообещал российскому президенту не размещать на спорных территориях американский военный контингент в случае, если Японии все-таки удастся договориться с Россией, пишет газета, отмечая, что вопрос национальной обороны затрагивает суверенитет страны.

https://ria.ru/20190117/1549467948.h...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> ... Токио выразил протест Москве из-за того, что российские пограничники проверили два японских суда, ловивших рыбу в районе южных Курил, сообщили РИА Новости в японском МИД.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190117/1549468358.h...medium=desktop


Ну тогда уж ещё оттуда же :

" Министерство иностранных дел Японии выразило протест Москве из-за того, что российские пограничники оштрафовали японские суда, ловившие рыбу в районе острова Кунашир на юге Курил. Об этом РИА Новости заявили в японском внешнеполитическом ведомстве.
В частности, в Токио утверждают, что 7 января сотрудники российской погранслужбы остановили японский рыболовный траулер "Касугамару-18". Пограничники выявили нарушения, после чего сопроводили траулер в порт на Кунашире, а затем, после выяснения обстоятельств, отпустили.

Токио назвал эти действия неприемлемыми. При этом в японском МИД ссылаются на свою позицию как по четырем оспариваемым островам, так и по действию Соглашения по рыболовству у южных Курил от 21 февраля 1998 года, согласно которому японские суда могут ловить рыбу в этом районе за определенную плату по выделенной квоте.

Вопрос о мирном договоре

Отношения Москвы и Токио омрачает отсутствие мирного договора, который страны так и не заключили по итогам Второй мировой войны.

Япония считает южные Курилы — острова Кунашир, Шикотан, Итуруп и гряду Хабомаи — своей территорией, ссылаясь на двусторонний трактат о торговле и границах 1855 года. 

Позиция Москвы заключается в том, что острова вошли в состав Советского Союза по итогам Второй мировой и российский суверенитет над ними не подлежит сомнению...

..В Японии раскритиковали Абэ за обещание не размещать войска США на Курилах

Абэ также прокомментировал озабоченности России по поводу американского военного присутствия в Японии, которое, как считают в Москве, не может не влиять на переговорный процесс. По его словам, американские войска находятся в Японии для защиты ее безопасности и никак не угрожают России. А через несколько дней командующий войсками США в Японии генерал-лейтенант Джерри Мартинез заверил, что Штаты не планируют размещать свои силы на южных Курилах, если Россия передаст их японцам.
Москва сочла эти заявления неуместными и странными. Посла Японии Тоёхису Кодзуки вызвали в МИД, где ему указали, что подобные высказывания грубо искажают суть договоренностей лидеров России и Японии, дезориентируют общественность относительно их содержания и не могут быть расценены иначе, как попытка искусственно нагнетать атмосферу вокруг проблемы мирного договора и навязать другой стороне собственный сценарий ее урегулирования."

https://ria.ru/20190117/1549475185.html



" Отношения Москвы и Токио омрачает отсутствие мирного договора.." - не омрачает  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Торговые войны , они такие ...

" Казнь канадца: жесткий ответ Китая, которому России стоит поучиться

В жестокой войне между Китайской Народной Республикой, защищающей интересы собственной корпорации Huawei, и Соединенными Штатами Америки, поддерживаемыми многочисленными союзниками, похоже, скоро появится первая человеческая жертва. И не в переносном, а в самом, что ни на есть прямом смысле. Поднебесная предельно жестко, можно сказать даже, жестоко, дает понять Западному миру, что трогать ее граждан и пытаться привносить в экономическую конкуренцию с нею привычные «цивилизованным» странам грязные методы – себе дороже.

Как известно, произошедший в Ванкувере в конце прошлого года арест Мэн Ванчжоу, являющейся не только финансовым директором и членом совета директоров Huawei, но и дочерью основателя этой компании, немедленно аукнулся Канаде самым неприятным образом. Выразив все положенные в данном случае протесты и возмущения по официальным дипломатическим каналам, китайские товарищи засучили рукава и принялись работать над зеркальным ответом. Лиц с канадскими паспортами, равных Ванчжоу по статусу в пределах Китая не обнаружилось, посему качество решили компенсировать количеством - в присущем китайцам стиле.

«Зловредных» канадцев изловили аж 13 человек. Правда, восьмерых из них впоследствии выпустили восвояси, зато четверым повезло гораздо меньше – молодые люди с довольно «мутными» биографиями и причастностью к разного рода «неправительственным организациям», через которые ЦРУ и подобные ему конторы обожают легендировать своих агентов и оперативников, «удостоились» обвинений в действиях, несущих угрозу национальной безопасности КНР. Подобные подозрения делают их дальнейшую судьбу весьма неопределенной и крайне незавидной. Впрочем, как оказалось – и этим четверым тоже еще повезло. Ну, пока, по крайней мере...

Наиболее горькая участь выпала на долю другого гражданина Канады - Роберта Ллойда Шелленберга. Сей молодой человек, имеющий, по некоторым данным, отношение к дипломатическим кругам, попался в Китае на контрабанде наркотиков. При этом речь идет вовсе не о мелочевке, а о 200 с лишним килограммах метамфетамина. Потому неудивительно, что суд первой инстанции тоже не разменивался по пустякам и «впаял» канадцу полновесных 15 лет тюрьмы. Вдобавок к этому Шелленберг был приговорен к штрафу в полтораста тысяч юаней и последующей высылке из Китая. Произошло это 20 ноября прошлого года. Как несложно догадаться, столь жесткий приговор, да еще и вынесенный «какими-то коммунистами» гражданину «свободной страны», многим показался «дикостью». Осужденному – прежде всего. Вот он и подал апелляцию на «слишком суровое» решение суда. А вернее – на свою голову...

Народный суд города Далянь китайской провинции Ляонин тоже счел решение своих коллег неправильным. То есть – слишком мягким! Не буду ничего утверждать, но если учесть, что рассмотрение жалобы началось как раз в конце декабря... Одним словом, 14 января года нынешнего Шелленбергу был вынесен новый приговор: смертная казнь с полной конфискацией всего имущества. На обжалование – 10 дней. Случайно ли это, шокировавшее Запад, решение совпало с арестом в Польше сотрудника представительства Huawei в Польше Ван Вэйцзина – каждый может решить сам. Компания от него быстро открестилась, разорвав контракт и заявив, что Вэйцзин угодил за решетку исключительно «по личным причинам». Однако, в данном случае в совпадение верится слабо – как и в случайность того, что высшую меру наказания получил именно канадский гражданин.

Можно ли считать действия Китая в данной ситуации «запредельной жестокостью», как уже пишет кое-кто на Западе? Ну, если Шелленберг и вправду был задействован в наркотрафике, да еще в оглашенных судом масштабах – то никоим образом. По моему личному убеждению смертная казнь для наркоторговцев более, чем заслужена. С другой стороны, а что прикажете делать Пекину в нынешних обстоятельствах, чтобы защитить собственных граждан и глобальные экономические интересы? Ведь травля Huawei – продуманная, спланированная и обстоятельная, не то что не прекращается, а набирает все большие обороты. Вслед за Британией, Австралией и Японией к ней присоединяются все новые сателлиты США.

В той же Польше не только идет речь о готовящемся официальном запрете на использовании продукции компании во всех, без исключения государственных учреждениях и жестком «табу» на любые изделия Huawei для госслужащих. Йоахим Брудзиньский, министр внутренних дел страны, уже выступил с призывом «ко всем странам Евросоюза и НАТО» относительно «выработки единой позиции по Huawei». Речь, как несложно было предугадать, идет о «полном исключении» этой корпорации с европейских рынков. Еще более резкое заявление сделал недавно Надав Аргаман - Директор общей службы безопасности (ШАБАК) еще одного верного союзника Америки, Израиля. Он считает, что угрозу национальной безопасности страны несут любые китайские инвестиции. На этом основании высокопоставленный чиновник намерен даже добиваться соответствующих изменений в законодательство – дабы ограничить «злонамеренное влияние Пекина».

Как видим, накал борьбы нарастает, и удары в ней наносят все участвующие стороны. Китай, кстати, пообещал, что «Польша еще заплатит за нанесенное оскорбление», так, что ее гражданам стоило бы в Поднебесной поостеречься... Что касается России, то я, безусловно, ни в коем случае не призываю пачками «ставить к стенке» наловленных по нашим городам и весям американцев, или, скажем, граждан Британии. Тем более, что и смертной казни в стране, фактически, сегодня не существует. С другой стороны, арест в Москве Пола Уилана, человека многих гражданств и «талантов», показывает, что мысли наших властей, наконец-то, начали двигаться в правильном направлении. В ситуации жесткого противостояния, навязанного России вчерашними «друзьями», одними беззубыми «протестами» и прочими «глубокими возмущениями» толку не добьешься. Чему-чему, а жесткости действий по отношению к Западу Москве у Пекина, пожалуй, стоит поучиться.

Автор: Александр Неукропный "

https://topcor.ru/5026-smertnaja-kaz...ouchitsja.html



" Министр иностранных дел Канады Христя Фриланд заявила, что канадская сторона официально запросила помилование для своего соотечественника Роберта Ллойда Шелленберга, которого китайский суд приговорил к смертной казни за контрабанду наркотиков.

Об этом сообщает CTV.

«Мы уже поговорили с послом КНР в Канаде и запросили помилование», — сказала министр.

Она также отметила, что диалог с Пекином по данному вопросу важен, а сложившаяся ситуация сильно влияет на отношения между Канадой и Китаем.

«Это сложный момент в наших отношениях с Китаем», — добавила она.

Ранее стало известно, что суд средней ступени города Далянь на северо-востоке Китая приговорил гражданина Канады к смертной казни за контрабанду наркотиков. Премьер-министр Канады Джастин Трюдо выразил озабоченность в связи с этим."

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/59...campaign=11049



"А у нас ..." :

https://nation-news.ru/426385-deputa...ontent=6983103

----------


## OKA

> Маловероятно. На Абэ уже "наезжают"...
> 
> Премьер-министр Японии Синдзо Абэ, вероятно, очень спешит продемонстрировать своим гражданам какие-либо результаты по мирным переговорам с Россией, однако Москва может воспользоваться этой спешкой и выбить для себя наиболее благоприятные условия, в то время как Япония совершит "ужасную ошибку, которая ещё аукнется всей стране", пишет японская газета Asahi Shimbun.
> По данным некоторых источников, Абэ пообещал российскому президенту не размещать на спорных территориях американский военный контингент в случае, если Японии все-таки удастся договориться с Россией, пишет газета, отмечая, что вопрос национальной обороны затрагивает суверенитет страны.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190117/1549467948.h...medium=desktop


http://www.consultant.ru/document/co...32d4d336a35ad/

https://eadaily.com/ru/news/2019/01/...mai-i-shikotan


Кста, " а где все эти люди " ))

----------


## Avia M

> Кста, " а где все эти люди " ))


Поговаривают в заграницах, разводят пчёлок...

----------


## OKA

> Поговаривают в заграницах, разводят пчёлок...


Эко ...  )

Кста :

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4744142.html

----------


## OKA

" Два пoзoрнейших прoцесса развoрачиваются параллельнo вo Франции, кoлыбели буржуазнoй демoкратии и демoкратических ревoлюций.

В кoнце минувшегo гoда  сoтрудник канцелярии французскoгo Сената, рукoвoдитель сенатскoгo департамента архитектуры наследия и садoв Бенуа Кеннедей был oбвинен в гoсударственнoй измене и шпиoнаже в пoльзу КНДР (!!!).

Кеннедей   -  в свoбoднoе oт рабoты время председатель oбщества французскo-кoрейскoй дружбы, в КНДР бывал неoднoкратнo, написал мнoжествo книг o стране,  недавнo издал книгу "Такая неизвестная Северная Кoрея".  Oн нескoлькo раз пoсещал Пхеньян, в тoм числе и вo время празднoвания 70-1 гoдoвщины сoздания КНДР в сентябре прoшлoгo гoда.

В кoнце нoября егo дoставили в прoкуратуру, пoместили пoд прoкурoрский надзoр, oтстранили oт рабoты, запретили пoкидать Париж.  Скoрo дoлжен сoстoяться суд.  Кеннедею грoзит дo 10 лет лишения свoбoды и штраф в 150 тысяч еврo. В фoрмулирoвку oбвинения лег даже oбмен Бенуа кулинарными рецептами с кoрейцами, в частнoсти, рецепт свекoльнoгo салата.  Как гoрькo шутят парижане, "смешайте свёклу с майoнезoм, дoбавьте чеснoк и сoль, пoлучится ядерная бoмба".

А сегoдня друзья сooбщили, чтo  oдин из идеологoв  Желтых Жилетов,  категoрический  оппoнент  Макрона, симпатизант России,  публицист, социолог и издатель  Ален Сораль получил год тюрьмы  пo oбвинению в "антисемитизме".   В чём oн выражался?

Перед выбoрами Сораль опубликовал фотоколлаж     -     за изображением Макрона стоят три егo кoшелька-банкира, Ротшильд, Драги и Аттали.   Раз они евреи     -    значит, и картинка антисемитская, решил суд.

Этo ж надo, какие извивы судейскoй мысли.  Я вoт дo сегoдняшнегo дня пoнятия не имела, чтo Драги еврей, и искренне считала егo итальянцем.  В русскoй википедии, кстати, oб этoм тoже ни намёка.  Ну вoт,  мне теперь наука, а Сoралю   -   гoд в парижскoй Бутырке.

Вoт такая вoт демoкратия... "

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4744621.html

Фашизация- один  из стандартных путей капитализма.

----------


## OKA

" Новые подробности расследования отравления Скрипалей в Солсбери обсуждаются британские СМИ. Журналистам стало известно о некой девочке-свидетельнице — 16-летней Эбигейл Маккорт, которая якобы первой обнаружила на скамейке экс-агента ГРУ Сергея Скрипаля и его дочь Юлию.
«Жертвам отравления «новичком» оказала первую помощь девочка-подросток» — пишет газета The Guardian.

Однако, эти подробности противоречат первым сообщениям, которые появились сразу после преступления в английском городе.

В марте 2018 года The Guardian приводила слова сержанта Трейси Холлоуэй и констебля Алекса Коллинза, утверждавших, что именно они нашли без сознания и пытались реанимировать Скрипалей.
Позже появились сообщения о другом полицейском — Нике Бейли, который после контакта с жертвами покушения был госпитализирован с некими «серьезными симптомами».

Теперь же издание утверждает, что первой к Скрипалям подошла именно Маккорт. Школьница, по её словам, решила, что у пары на скамейке случился сердечный приступ, и оказала им первую помощь — курс она прошла на уроках начальной военной подготовки".
После контакта со Скрипалями девочку проверили «на предмет заражения смертельным нервно-паралитическим веществом», пишет The Guardian, не сообщая о результатах «клинических тестов». Об этом сообщает Рамблер. .."

https://news.rambler.ru/other/415964...elu-skripaley/

Скоро год этой волынке)

Всё было не так- сначала туристы ночь находились в отеле с мирной английской проституткой, потом пришли в кабак , где какую-то б\у модель с еёйным хахалем потравила буфетчица , и только потом пошли играть на лавочке с девочкой в туристическую игру))

Игра про каникулы " Петрова и Васечкина " :



https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4725024.html

----------


## Avia M

> Вoт такая вoт демoкратия...


Самозванца признаём, референдум нет. Так выгодно патрону. "Димакратия" блин...


Лидер венесуэльской оппозиции Хуан Гуайдо считает решение Банка Англии о запрете возвращения президенту Венесуэлы Николасу Мадуро золота на общую сумму $1,2 млрд защитой активов республики.
Временным президентом республики Гуайдо уже признали страны Группы Лимы (за исключением Мексики), а также Албания, Грузия, США и Организация американских государств.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> Самозванца признаём, референдум нет. Так выгодно патрону. "Димакратия" блин...
> 
> 
> Лидер венесуэльской оппозиции Хуан Гуайдо считает решение Банка Англии о запрете возвращения президенту Венесуэлы Николасу Мадуро золота на общую сумму $1,2 млрд защитой активов республики..


Золото, блин))

Как с Каддафи, Ираном, Р.И., в конце концов))

----------


## OKA

> Самозванца признаём, референдум нет. Так выгодно патрону. "Димакратия" блин...
> 
> 
> Лидер венесуэльской оппозиции Хуан Гуайдо считает решение Банка Англии о запрете возвращения президенту Венесуэлы Николасу Мадуро золота на общую сумму $1,2 млрд защитой активов республики.
> Временным президентом республики Гуайдо уже признали страны Группы Лимы (за исключением Мексики), а также Албания, Грузия, США и Организация американских государств.
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop


Ещё про то же :

" Госдеп США предоставил главе оппозиционного парламента Венесуэлы Хуану Гуайдо доступ к счетам правительства страны в американских банках.

Сообщается, что американский госсекретарь Майк Помпео в пятницу, 25 января, подтвердил его право на получение и контроль некоторого имущества на правительственных счетах Венесуэлы и национального Центробанка, которые хранятся в резервном банке Нью-Йорка и других банках с застрахованными депозитами. Об этом сообщает официальный сайт американского ведомства.

Причиной такого поступка называется желание поспособствовать действиям Гуайдо, якобы направленным на благополучие венесуэльского народа. Также правительство США призвало и другие страны включиться в поддержку оппозиционного лидера, назвав действующего президента Николаса Мадуро «коррумпированным».

Напомним, на волне возникших на территории Венесуэлы протестных движений спикер оппозиционного парламента страны Хуан Гуайдо провозгласил себя временным главой государства, а США и ряд других стран после этого признали его. Законный президент Николас Мадуро назвал Гуайдо «марионеткой США». В Москве разделяют его позицию. "

https://tvzvezda.ru/news/vstrane_i_m...91827-u4kb.htm

" Не прячьте ваши денежки по банкам  ̶и̶ ̶у̶г̶л̶а̶м̶ " в США))

----------


## Nazar

Ну так сами себе злобные буратины. Сначала гопнику денег дадут, а потом искренне удивляются, почему их больше нет.  А возмущаться из-за океана можно сколько угодно, как и озабоченность выражать всем правительством. Надо что-то делать и желательно делать заранее, а не по факту.

----------


## OKA

> Ну так сами себе злобные буратины. Сначала гопнику денег дадут, а потом искренне удивляются, почему их больше нет.  А возмущаться из-за океана можно сколько угодно, как и озабоченность выражать всем правительством. Надо что-то делать и желательно делать заранее, а не по факту.


Там ещё такой момент мог присутствовать : т.к.являясь главным покупателем нефти, штаты- основной источник валюты,  на других условиях, кроме как своих , и не действовали. 

А внутре страны лобби проамерское то ещё)

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4737858.html

----------


## Let_nab

> Ну так сами себе злобные буратины. Сначала гопнику денег дадут, а потом искренне удивляются, почему их больше нет.  А возмущаться из-за океана можно сколько угодно, как и озабоченность выражать всем правительством. Надо что-то делать и желательно делать заранее, а не по факту.


Если Вы в курсе дел, то наши "злобные буратины" ничуть не лучше!

Если кратенько... США заблокировали у себя порядка 9 млрд долларов Венесуэлы. Там в основном счета их государственной нефтяной компании около 7 млрд и около 1,2 млрд в виде государственного золота. И всё.

А что наши буратины!? В США кремлёвская команда вложила только в их ценные бумаги порядка 14,9 млрд.долларов из бюджета России. Это официальные данные от Казначейства США на сентябрь 2018 года. Легко найти цифру в Гугле. 
Одна из причин вкладывания денег в ценные бумаги США - для обеспечения международной торговли и для выплат по внешним долгам. США фактически посредник, по причине того, что они хозяева доллара и на их торговой площадке идёт торговля. Получается что даже если сегодня Остап Ибрагимович из своих "Рогов и копыт" продаёт папуасам конские хвосты - то делает он это под посредничеством США, так как он жаден до доллара - а это как раз к второй причине. 
А она, другая причина - вкладывания бюджетных российских денег в экономику США, экономику - которая более ликвидна-прибыльна чем в России и в той же Венесуэле - это навариваться, прокручивать бабло... 

Так помимо бюджетных денег России, наши буратины, вложили туда кучи денег разных полугосударственных, частных предприятий, как и кучу частных денег. Частные деньги, к примеру вот что арестовали у Дерипаски в США - это 42 млн долларов. Вот к примеру Лукойл имеет в США около 170 млн долларов, там и Роснефть, и Алроса и т.д. Их активы размещены в США по тем же причинам - они торговцы на международной арене и они тоже навариваются. Хотя алмазодобывающая компания Алроса значительно снизила активы в США и уже продает драгоценные камни азиатским клиентам за рубли, так же как одна крупная металлургическая компания РФ уже перевела большую часть своих расчетов в евро и пытается использовать юань. 
Однако куча денег России всё же находится в США! И это не венесуэльские копейки! В любой момент США просто не станет, по той же причине что и Венесуэле или просто из-за "угрозы нацбезопасности Америке" - возвращать российские деньги. Что, нападём на них чтоб забрать своё!?  

Дело в том, что Россия за 15 лет отдала помощь Венесуэле около 17 млрд наших бюджетных денег. В частности вот недавно Россия выделила Венесуэле 8 млрд долларов. А так, сейчас суммарная стоимость всех наших венесуэльских бизнес-активов - под $50 млрд. Тоже все цифры и вся инфа на официальных сайтах в России есть и эта инфа не от "Голоса Америки" или "Свобода", а из Центробанка или нашего Минфина... Это в основном вложения российских полугосударственных нефтегазовых корпораций в нефтепромышленность Венесуэлы. 

Так вот, США как не крути - посредники, так как российские буратины и венесуэльские буратины - согласились вести дела в долларах и на площадке дяди Сэма. А дядя Сэм сейчас блокировав бабло венесуэльских буратин, нахлобучил бабло и российских буратин - но если точнее - то наши с вами денежки в виде зарплат, пенсий, пособий, вложений в нашу медицину, науку, образование... 
Венесуэльцы, при смене власти - вообще в Россию денег не вернут - как сделали это украинцы. Напомню, это можно поГуглить, что 3 млрд российских денег, которые буратины из Кремля дали Украине с правительством Януковича - были взяты из бюджета России а не у Абрамовича из кармана, а взяты конкретно из нашего российского фонда НАЦИОНАЛЬНОГО БЛАГОСОСТОЯНИЯ. То есть из денег, которые должны были пойти нам на наше народное социальное благосостояние, а по решению наших кремлёвских буратин - пошли прахом на Украину.

А мы удивляемся - почему херово живём!? Или вот как тут в суе напомнили про "советскую пропаганду"..., так послушаешь сегодняшнюю либерально-буратинскую пропаганду про "коммуняк", которые народные денежки на подарки другим народам раздавали вместо того, чтоб самим боГато в Совдепии жилось и что поэтому Совок и развалился - всё другим раздали... А теперешние некоммуняки и несоветские пропагандоны что делают!?

Но как не крути, так же вернусь к "лживой" советской пропаганде - при Совдепии мы торговали без этих всех звёзднополосатых "посредничков" и были реально независимы - финансово, экономически и политически. 
Даже смешно становится по поводу того, если прикинуть сегодняшние действия США против моей страны, но при СССР! 
Это касаемо разных санкций - так тогда - реально наплевать было. Как и что сделали если бы, если наших советских спортсменов на Олимпиаду не пустили.., а вот ещё смешнее - турбину построенную у нас под Ленинградом немцы вдруг запретили везти к нам же в Крым.., или автомобильный завод под Калининградом остановили потому как немцы нам запчасти не поставили.., или свой советский пассажирский самолёт выпускали из 80 % иностранных узлов и агрегатов..., или вот - американские полицейские проникли в здания дипмиссии СССР в США и их опечатали..., или ещё (у коня ноги подгибаются) - у депутата Верховного Совета СССР по фамилии Дерипаскин арестовали квартиру в Нью Йорке которую тот купил на заработанные по-стахановски 42 млн долларов..., или сборную России на Олимпиаду собирали по спортивным клубам США и по их домашним адресам в Майами...!!! Ржуууу!

Так что, по-факту - кукловод сейчас всех этих деревянных буратин - дядя Сэм из Америки! И как эти деревяшки не пыжатся и не делают вид, что они независимы и не на ниточках - их всё равно по их же согласию держат крепко за их деревянные жопки… А нам стебаться по поводу той же Венесуэлы - просто глупо - так как стебёмся ведь над своей же убогостью.

----------


## Avia M

> Сначала гопнику денег дадут, а потом искренне удивляются, почему их больше нет.


Так надеялись на "ооны, гааги и прочие арбитражные международные правы". Оказалось они карманные, работают в одну калитку.
Сей печальный опыт присущ не только Венесуэле. Дружба дружбой, а табачок свой необходимо иметь, пусть и "грубого помола"...

----------


## Avia M

"Северные территории - это территории, на которые распространяется наш *суверенитет*. Изменений в этой позиции нет", - подчеркнул Абэ. Он также добавил, что последовательная позиция японского правительства заключается в том, чтобы определить *принадлежность* "всех четырех островов" [Кунашир, Итуруп, Шикотан и группа островов, которую в Японии называют Хабомаи] и на этой основе заключить мирный договор.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop

Суверенитет и принадлежность - понятия разные?

----------


## Nazar

> при Совдепии мы торговали без этих всех звёзднополосатых "посредничков" и были реально независимы - финансово, экономически


Вы это серьезно? Хотите сказать что СССР всю свою торговлю вел в валюте стран участников? Не смешите меня, львиная доля и экспорта и тем-более импорта, оплачивалась тем-же долларом.
Можно сколько угодно говорить про коммуняк и некоммуняк, но то что именно первые развалили страну, переобувшись в прыжке, а те кто давал присягу на "преданность до последнего вздоха  своему Народу, своей Советской Родине и Советскому Правительству.", как-то не особо спешили свои клятвы в жизнь воплощать. Зато сейчас, яростно бьют себя пяткой в грудь, сетуя на реалии и вспоминая потерянную страну.

----------


## Red307

> Можно сколько угодно говорить про коммуняк и некоммуняк, но то что именно первые развалили страну, переобувшись в прыжке, а те кто давал присягу на "преданность до последнего вздоха  своему Народу, своей Советской Родине и Советскому Правительству.", как-то не особо спешили свои клятвы в жизнь воплощать. Зато сейчас, яростно бьют себя пяткой в грудь, сетуя на реалии и вспоминая потерянную страну.


Вы лично давали такую присягу?

----------


## Nazar

> Вы лично давали такую присягу?


Толсто, очень. Кстати, насколько я понимаю, вы не принимали ни эту, ни более позднюю...Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Red307

> Толсто, очень. Кстати, насколько я понимаю, вы не принимали ни эту, ни более позднюю...Или я ошибаюсь?


То, что на военной кафедре было сложно считать за "принятие". Поэтому, в данном случае, я не имею право судить людей, не побывав в их шкуре. 

Ну а так-то конечно толсто. Зато не в бровь, а в глаз.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну а так-то конечно толсто. Зато не в бровь, а в глаз.


Я не знаю что там в глаз, но зная мой возраст, вы должны прекрасно понимать, что присягу СССР, я принимать не мог. И к чему был этот вопрос, мне не понятно.

----------


## OKA

> "Северные территории - это территории, на которые распространяется наш *суверенитет*. Изменений в этой позиции нет", - подчеркнул Абэ. Он также добавил, что последовательная позиция японского правительства заключается в том, чтобы определить *принадлежность* "всех четырех островов" [Кунашир, Итуруп, Шикотан и группа островов, которую в Японии называют Хабомаи] и на этой основе заключить мирный договор.
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop
> 
> Суверенитет и принадлежность - понятия разные?


Познавательно  дискутирует гражданин :

----------


## OKA

Кста, ещё про палитику-малитику от известных граждан :

----------


## Red307

> Я не знаю что там в глаз, но зная мой возраст, вы должны прекрасно понимать, что присягу СССР, я принимать не мог. И к чему был этот вопрос, мне не понятно.


Я с вами лично не знаком. По картинкам возраст определять не умею. А если предположить, что последнюю присягу СССР принимали в начале 91го года, то это примерно 1973гр. В этом году 46 лет... Ну а почему бы и нет?

Ну и да, вопрос  был с подвохом.))

Можно развивать тему дальше, но я думаю, никому это не интересно.

----------


## Nazar

> Ну и да, вопрос  был с подвохом.))


Как я сразу то не заметил..))
Кстати, если это никому не интересно, зачем надо было влезать со своими комментариями и вопросами с подвохом?

----------


## Red307

> Как я сразу то не заметил..))
> Кстати, если это никому не интересно, зачем надо было влезать со своими комментариями и вопросами с подвохом?


Было такое категоричное утверждение. Не мог не удержаться))

----------


## Avia M

> Можно сколько угодно говорить про коммуняк и некоммуняк, но то что именно первые развалили страну


Спорное утверждение. На ближайшие десятилетия измышлений. С какой целью, первые или вторые?...

----------


## Nazar

> Было такое категоричное утверждение. Не мог не удержаться))


Категоричное? А есть много примеров доказывающих обратное? Кто-то вышел на защиту СССР? Особенно из тех, кто обязан был это сделать.

----------


## Red307

Спорно вообще теперь жалеть об утраченном СССР. 
А то сейчас появилась тенденция рассказывать (особенно молодому поколению), как там хорошо жилось.




> Категоричное? А есть много примеров доказывающих обратное? Кто-то вышел на защиту СССР? Особенно из тех, кто обязан был это сделать.


Не думаю, что кто-то хотел его защищать . Да и надо ли было его защищать? А "выход на защиту" привел бы только к гражданской войне.

----------


## Nazar

> Спорное утверждение. На ближайшие десятилетия измышлений. С какой целью, первые или вторые?...


Опять-же, достаточно посмотреть на фамилии тех, кто планомерно участвовал в развале Союза, начиная с 80х годов, все достаточно высокопоставленные члены партии, а уж какие идеи у них к тому времени в их головах сформировались, это уже дело третье.

----------


## Nazar

> Спорно вообще теперь жалеть об утраченном СССР. 
> А то сейчас появилась тенденция рассказывать (особенно молодому поколению), как там хорошо жилось.


Вас не поймешь. Вам и там плохо жилось и судя по вашим постам и сейчас не очень..

----------


## Red307

По поводу Венесуэлы забавно.

Страна, имеющая самые большие разведанные запасы нефти в с мире. Поощрение военных:

----------


## Red307

> Вас не поймешь. Вам и там плохо жилось и судя по вашим постам и сейчас не очень..


Хорошо жилось году в 2008-2014. Вроде шли в правильном направлении. Рост экономики, доходов. А потом наш Президент решил поиграть в "возвращателя земель русских". И пошло-поехало. Цены выросли, качество продуктов упало, теперь начинаются какие-то прочие ограничения. Идём прямой дорогой в СССР. А я туда не хочу. Поэтому сейчас и "не очень".

----------


## Nazar

> По поводу Венесуэлы забавно.


Есть кому спасибо сказать..

----------


## Nazar

> Хорошо жилось году в 2008-2014. Вроде шли в правильном направлении. Рост экономики, доходов. А потом наш Президент решил поиграть в "возвращателя земель русских". И пошло-поехало. Цены выросли, качество продуктов упало, теперь начинаются какие-то прочие ограничения. Идём прямой дорогой в СССР. А я туда не хочу. Поэтому сейчас и "не очень".


То-есть желудок на первом месте. Понимаю. Распространенная позиция.

----------


## Red307

> То-есть желудок на первом месте. Понимаю. Распространенная позиция.


Ну не знаю. Созерцание величия римского Колизея или греческих Метеор не считаю "удовлетворением желудка". А, судя по тенденции, меня хотят этого лишить.
Плюс, вкусная и здоровая пища продлевает долголетие, и соответственно, увеличивает количество принятой за жизнь духовной пищи. 
То есть одно связано с другим.

----------


## Red307

> Есть кому спасибо сказать..


Не надо говорить, что США))

----------


## Nazar

> Не надо говорить, что США))


Да что вы, соседней Бразилии и Колумбии...

Кстати, я не понял, созерцания чего вас пытаются лишить? И главное каким образом?

----------


## Red307

Мне делают недоступным выезд за рубеж. При евро за 40 и за 80 немного разные возможности. Точней, хуже в 2 раза. Не надо объяснять, что курс национальной валюты в большой степени зависит от состояния экономики этой страны?

Ну и ждём ужесточения выездного режима.

----------


## Red307

> Да что вы, соседней Бразилии и Колумбии...


Познавательно.




> Ликбез. Как торговала Венесуэла с США до прошлой недели или суровый оскал американского империализма:
> 80% доходов венесульского правительства поступает от торговли с США. Почти все эти доходы — от продажи в США венесуэльской нефти.
> В финансовых учреждениях США хранятся 80% активов венесуэльского правительства.
> В США Венесуэла закупает практически всё оборудование и препапараты, необходимые для поддержания венесуэльской нефтедобычи — от химрастворов и очистителей труб до клапанов и расходных ремонтных материалов.
> 
> Государственное предприятие по торговле нефтью торгует своими акциями с территории США и при участии компаний с Уолл-Стрита.
> США до прошлой недели были единственной страной в мире, которая оплачивала по факту продажи от 550 тысяч баррелей до 3 миллионов баррелей венесуэльской нефти ежедневно. Ни разу не задерживая платежи ни на один день.
> Россия и Китай сегодня получают венесуэльскую нефть только в счет оплаты долгов Венесуэлы, никакой оплаты не производят. Остальные страны-покупатели тоже ничего не платят. Тринидад и Тобаго, например, берёт в кредит (выплаты начнутся лет через десять), Куба олпачивает присылкой врачей, Никарагуа говорит искреннее спасибо и т. д.
> 40% венесуэльской нефти США покупает напрямую. Ещё 40% идут американским и транснациональным компаниям, которые так или иначе работают на американскую экономику. Только 20% идут на остальные поставки (Боливия, Куба и т.д.)
> ...


https://argentino13.livejournal.com/140500.html

----------


## Nazar

> Мне делают недоступным выезд за рубеж. При евро за 40 и за 80 немного разные возможности. Точней, хуже в 2 раза. Не надо объяснять, что курс национальной валюты в большой степени зависит от состояния экономики этой страны?
> 
> Ну и ждём ужесточения выездного режима.


Вам никто не делает его недоступным. Кстати, как у вас было с поездками за рубеж, при курсе доллара в 5,6 рубля?
Ждите...))

Нет не познавательно. Вы действительно считаете, что я буду всерьез воспринимать либеральный высер человека, начинающий свой рассказ со лжи?

Кстати на фото Калифорния и представители рассы....ой, рифма сама собой напрашивается, прямо по НОМу...)) Ну короче вы меня поняли, те которые по вашему живут правильно...

----------


## Red307

> Вам никто не делает его недоступным. Кстати, как у вас было с поездками за рубеж, при курсе доллара в 5,6 рубля?
> Ждите...))


Я тогда учился и бегал за девками. Мне не до этого было

----------


## Red307

> Нет не познавательно. Вы действительно считаете, что я буду всерьез воспринимать либеральный высер человека, начинающий свой рассказ со лжи?


Не читайте. Вам Киселев вечером проведет очередную инъекцию в мозг))

Тем более он просто скопировал этот пост из Фейсбука, где фоты не было. А ссылку на Фейсбук сюда не могу вставить

----------


## Red307

Вот ещё познавательно

Кто такие "коллективос" в Венесуэле.
https://lenta.ru/articles/2019/01/28/collectivos/

Старенькое про дочь Чавеса

http://www.rosbalt.ru/main/2015/08/11/1428375.html

Все "либерасты" виноваты.

----------


## OKA

> Вот ещё познавательно..
> 
> ..Все "либерасты" виноваты.


А як жэж  :Biggrin: 

Вот тоже познавательное :

" Кто такой Хуан Гуайдо " 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4742843.html

----------


## Red307

"Полковник кассад" это пропагандистский проект. Странно, что кто-то  из разумных его читает. Там не такого понапишут.

----------


## Nazar

> Не читайте. Вам Киселев вечером проведет очередную инъекцию в мозг))
> 
> Тем более он просто скопировал этот пост из Фейсбука, где фоты не было. А ссылку на Фейсбук сюда не могу вставить


Я не смотрю Киселева и в отличии от вас, инъекции в мозг не принимаю. 
Кто куда чего скопировал и откуда, мне по барабану, тем-более если это скопировано с Фейсбука. Я вижу статью, которая построена так, что-бы вызвать у нормального русского человека, отторжение к ее фигуранту, даже не с заголовка, а с иллюстрации. Чем она отличается от лекций Киселева? Я конечно понимаю, что такие инъекции вашему мозгу принимать удобней и приятней, вот только я разницы не вижу.

Дальше едем. Что там с дочкой Чавеса? Подтвердилась информация надежных источников? А то датируемая 15 годом, она как-то забавно, спустя 4 года тишины, начала заного появлятся несколько дней назад, в уютных ЖЖшечках и твиттерочках известных клубнично лубрекантных топителей и борцунов с рЫжЫмом, на которых вы ориентируетесь...

----------


## OKA

> "Полковник кассад" это пропагандистский проект. Странно, что кто-то  из разумных его читает. Там не такого понапишут.


"Red307" это пропагандистский проект. Странно, что кто-то  из разумных его читает. Там не такого понапишут.  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Red307

> "Red307" это пропагандистский проект. Странно, что кто-то  из разумных его читает. Там не такого понапишут.


Я пишу от своего имени и свои мысли, а ты только транслируешь))
Но приятно, что ты быстро скатился на личности.

----------


## OKA

> Я пишу от своего имени и свои мысли, а ты только транслируешь))


Опять на "ты", болезный))  Забыл ? Напомню - "пшол вон" ))

----------


## Nazar

> Я пишу от своего имени и свои мысли, а ты только транслируешь))


А как-же ссылки на Фейсбуки, которые не вставляются и надежные источники, говорящие о несметных богатствах семьи Чавеса?

----------


## Red307

> Я не смотрю Киселева и в отличии от вас, инъекции в мозг не принимаю. 
> Кто куда чего скопировал и откуда, мне по барабану, тем-более если это скопировано с Фейсбука. Я вижу статью, которая построена так, что-бы вызвать у нормального русского человека, отторжение к ее фигуранту, даже не с заголовка, а с иллюстрации. Чем она отличается от лекций Киселева? Я конечно понимаю, что такие инъекции вашему мозгу принимать удобней и приятней, вот только я разницы не вижу.
> 
> Дальше едем. Что там с дочкой Чавеса? Подтвердилась информация надежных источников? А то датируемая 15 годом, она как-то забавно, спустя 4 года тишины, начала заного появлятся несколько дней назад, в уютных ЖЖшечках и твиттерочках известных клубнично лубрекантных топителей и борцунов с рЫжЫмом, на которых вы ориентируетесь...


В чем отторжение? То что США покупали нефть у Венесуэлы все эти годы? То, что, несмотря на постоянные вопли сначала Чавеса потом Мадуро об американской агрессии, Венесуэла упорно держала свои деньги в банках США, торговала с США? Логики нет. 
Или вы верите, что Венесуэла, это процветающая страна, которой мешают жить?

Интересно, как вы опустили неудобную для себя тему про "коллективос". Если не замечать проблему, то ее нет))


С дочкой да, интересная тема. С 15го года он ней ни слова. Глубоко залегла?))

Но аналогия с детьми различных царьков напрашивается. Сами во дворцах, народ в нищете.

----------


## Red307

> Опять на "ты", болезный))  Забыл ? Напомню - "пшол вон" ))


Ну раз ты любишь переход на личности, уровень твоих "выступлений" на форуме просто не предполагает к тебе обращения "на вы". 
Извини, дружище. Правда, как она есть.

----------


## Nazar

Я же русским языком написал. С иллюстрации. Иллюстрации это такие картинки, или фотографии, которые прилагают к тексту, для придания ему дополнительных красок.
Почему говоря о торговле с США, вы забываете сказать, что на протяжении десятилетий, США и Великобритания вывозила из Венесуэлы ресурсы, оставляя в стране чуть более 10 процентов их стоимости? И что при Уго Чавесе был рост ВВП и что США и Британии очень не понравилось, когда повторно национализировали нефтенной промысел. Почему вы не называете цены по которым США покупает нефть, а потом ее же продает на других рынках? А теперь подумайте, зачем ее покупать, когда можно опять привести туда свои компании и кидать государству жалкие объедки с их прибылей. Они что, в мире первый раз так поступают? Венесуэла это какой-то первый опыт, или схема давно отработана?

----------


## OKA

Какими деталями обросло обсуждение из пары постов ))  

Умозаключения о современной политике...





> "Полковник кассад" это пропагандистский проект. Странно, что кто-то  из разумных его читает. Там не такого понапишут.


Ну т.е. переводной материал размещённый не на "ленте" , а в жыжы неоднократного чемпиона Севастополя по шахматам - это наглая пропаганда   :Biggrin: 

Соответственно прочтению не подлежит , а подлежит обструкции)) Знакомая метода демшизы))




> В чем отторжение? То что США покупали нефть у Венесуэлы все эти годы? То, что, несмотря на постоянные вопли сначала Чавеса потом Мадуро об американской агрессии, Венесуэла упорно держала свои деньги в банках США, торговала с США? .


Вспоминается с каким трудом Де Голль франкское золото из США выцарапывал)) Да и недавно гроссдойчланд вроде послали с их попытками золотишко возвратить на ридну германщину))

А тут какая-то маленькая, но гордая латиноамериканская демократия захотела самостоятельности. Да ей наверняка только при условии нахождения фин. средств в штатах и наглии зачисляли платежи туда же. Чтоб выдернуть не получилось, в случАе чего)






> Ну раз ты любишь переход на личности, уровень твоих "выступлений" на форуме просто не предполагает к тебе обращения "на вы". 
> Извини, дружище. Правда, как она есть.


Тамбовский волк тебе дружище ))

Дубль 2 : Умозаключения о современной политике...  ))

" Правда, как она есть." ))

Охолонись, болезный. Неохота дубль 3 делать))

----------


## Red307

> Я же русским языком написал. С иллюстрации. Иллюстрации это такие картинки, или фотографии, которые прилагают к тексту, для придания ему дополнительных красок.
> Почему говоря о торговле с США, вы забываете сказать, что на протяжении десятилетий, США и Великобритания вывозила из Венесуэлы ресурсы, оставляя в стране чуть более 10 процентов их стоимости? И что при Уго Чавесе был рост ВВП и что США и Британии очень не понравилось, когда повторно национализировали нефтенной промысел. Почему вы не называете цены по которым США покупает нефть, а потом ее же продает на других рынках? А теперь подумайте, зачем ее покупать, когда можно опять привести туда свои компании и кидать государству жалкие объедки с их прибылей. Они что, в мире первый раз так поступают? Венесуэла это какой-то первый опыт, или схема давно отработана?


Давайте посмотрим, где ещё США "так поступали".

Германия и Япония после ВМВ, Южная Корея. Прибалтику и страны восточной Европы после развала союза будем считать? 
Это так, навскидку.

Кстати, цена на нефть марки Брент например в 13м году была в среднем 107 долларов за баррель, США покупали у Венесуэлы за 99.
Если учесть, что российская нефть Юралс идёт с коэффициентом 0.89 по отношению к Брент, то мы продавали свою по 95 в среднем.

Такая вот математика.

----------


## Red307

> Ну т.е. переводной материал размещённый не на "ленте" , а в жыжы неоднократного чемпиона Севастополя по шахматам - это наглая пропаганда


Если тебе важно мнение чемпионов по шахматам, тогда Гарри Каспаров чемпион мира. Чемпион мира покруче чемпиона Севастополя будет.))

----------


## OKA

> Если тебе важно мнение..


Ну что ж, дубль 3 , неугомоннай  :Biggrin:  

Умозаключения о современной политике...

----------


## Nazar

> Давайте посмотрим, где ещё США "так поступали".
> 
> Германия и Япония после ВМВ, Южная Корея. Прибалтику и страны восточной Европы после развала союза будем считать? 
> Это так, навскидку.


Да легко. Япония после ВМВ потеряла свою государственность, самостоятельность, отчасти культуру и уже 74 года, является оккупированным государством, тоже самое произошло и с Южной Кореей, только чуть позже.
Их не спрашивали. Про Проебалтику не надо, у меня там куча друзей живет, с одной компанией из Таллина буквально на выходных выпивал и наслушался достаточно и про работу и про то куда вся молодежь делась и про многое другое. Страны живуь полностью за счет дотаций и русофобии, которая щедро оплачивается.
Но представляете, есть страны, которые хотят жить в этом мире самостоятельно, по своим правилам, традициям и культурным обычаям...Пусть и имея в магазине выбор не из ста сортов колбасы, а всего из десяти...
Хотя чего это я...Смысл вам это все объяснять, вы же желудком жить привыкли...

----------


## Nazar

> Если тебе важно мнение чемпионов по шахматам, тогда Гарри Каспаров чемпион мира. Чемпион мира покруче чемпиона Севастополя будет.))


А что вы его родную фамилию не называете?

----------


## Red307

> А что вы его родную фамилию не называете?


От этого он перестанет быть чемпионом мира?))

----------


## Red307

> Да легко. Япония после ВМВ потеряла свою государственность, самостоятельность, отчасти культуру и уже 74 года, является оккупированным государством, тоже самое произошло и с Южной Кореей, только чуть позже.
> Их не спрашивали. Про Проебалтику не надо, у меня там куча друзей живет, с одной компанией из Таллина буквально на выходных выпивал и наслушался достаточно и про работу и про то куда вся молодежь делась и про многое другое. Страны живуь полностью за счет дотаций и русофобии, которая щедро оплачивается.
> Но представляете, есть страны, которые хотят жить в этом мире самостоятельно, по своим правилам, традициям и культурным обычаям...Пусть и имея в магазине выбор не из ста сортов колбасы, а всего из десяти...
> Хотя чего это я...Смысл вам это все объяснять, вы же желудком жить привыкли...


То есть Япония - отсталая страна с низким уровнем жизни?

Я не против 10ти сортов колбасы, я против отсутствия колбасы вообще и рулона туалетной бумаги в качестве поощрения.

----------


## Nazar

> От этого он перестанет быть чемпионом мира?))


Нет, но это немного раскроет его сучность.

----------


## Nazar

> То есть Япония - отсталая страна с низким уровнем жизни?


Да я уже понял, что вам главнее что-бы у вас желудок был набит и жопа джинсами прикрыта..
Что вы мне доказать то пытаетесь? Ну нравится вам холопствовать за еду, холопствуйте...Но уверен в этой стране, в ближайшие годы, вам это делать не удастся...Ваши благословенные 90е, закончились.

----------


## Avia M

Господа-товарищи! Не пора ли... :Smile:

----------


## Red307

> Да я уже понял, что вам главнее что-бы у вас желудок был набит и жопа джинсами прикрыта..
> Что вы мне доказать то пытаетесь? Ну нравится вам холопствовать за еду, холопствуйте...Но уверен в этой стране, в ближайшие годы, вам это делать не удастся...Ваши благословенные 90е, закончились.


А вы, как я понимаю, патриот своей Родины. В чем это проявляется кроме форумных баталий? Может в армии служите. Защищаете небо или морские глубины? Или работаете в каком нибудь секретном НИИ, создавая новое оружие, которое будет нас надёжно защищать от захватчиков? А может на спортивных аренах отстаивание честь флага? В каких делах выражается ваш патриотизм? 
Наверное: "я вам не обязан отвечать"?))

----------


## Red307

> Господа-товарищи! Не пора ли...


Интересно же. "Желудок против патриотизма".

----------


## Nazar

> А вы, как я понимаю, патриот своей Родины. В чем это проявляется кроме форумных баталий? Может в армии служите. Защищаете небо или морские глубины? Или работаете в каком нибудь секретном НИИ, создавая новое оружие, которое будет нас надёжно защищать от захватчиков? А может на спортивных аренах отстаивание честь флага? В каких делах выражается ваш патриотизм? 
> Наверное: "я вам не обязан отвечать"?))


В принципе да, не обязан. Но кроме работы в НИИ все было, в юношестве даже честь флага довелось отстаивать, в спортивных соревнованиях с норвежскими юношами...И сейчас по работе, получается частенько контактировать с оборонными предприятиями..
Но понимаете, патриотом своей страны и Родины, может быть даже дворник, который хорошо делает свою работу и который понимает зачем он ее делает и почему ее надо делать хорошо...И дело здесь вовсе не в зарплате, которая зависит от качества выполненной работы. 
Я понимаю что вам это все чуждо. По-этому поддержу коллегу и пожалуй закончу.

----------


## OKA

В дополнение к упомянутой статье :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4742843.html

ещё познавательное мнение .


" Зачем нам нужна Венесуэла

это не нахлебник, а друг, союзник, экономический партнёр


    Николай Платошкин






Одни говорят у нас: «Что вы всё про Венесуэлу, сколько можно! Надо своими делами заниматься, а мы туда вбухиваем деньги, и там всё пропадает!» Другие, которые вроде бы против вмешательства США в дела Венесуэлы, говорят: «Мы против вмешательства США в дела Венесуэлы, потому что США могут тогда вмешиваться и в российские дела». Но у них есть свой подтекст: «Ну, а в целом президент Мадуро, конечно, ничего хорошего не представляет, у него вся экономика развалена, потому что он социалист, чуть ли не коммунист». А из этого проистекает следующий лозунг: любые социалисты, коммунисты в России, в Венесуэле, где угодно, ничего хорошего сделать не могут, даже если и хотят. Но при этом мы осуждаем политику США по отношению к Венесуэле.

Давайте разберёмся. Венесуэла — большая страна в Южной Америке, почти миллион квадратных километров. Это больше Украины в 2 раза. Более того, это юг, так чего же там люди так плохо живут? Да дело в том, что в Венесуэле, как и на Кубе, 90% территории для жилья не пригодны! У нас это тундра, а у них это джунгли. Там нет ни дорог, ни нормальных почв, там страшная влажность, одежда гниёт даже. Там нельзя вырастить привычные для нас с вами культуры: картошку, помидоры, потому что они требуют умеренного климата, не очень жаркого. В некоторые места люди там до сих пор добираются только по рекам. Ещё очень много гор. По Венесуэле проходят Анды — самая крупная цепь Южной Америки. Что там можно выращивать?

До президента Венесуэлы Уго Чавеса, который был нашим другом, Венесуэла жила примерно как Куба до революции. Куба продавала в Америку до революции сахар, и из Америки покупала всё, до зубных щёток и туалетной бумаги. Венесуэла жила абсолютно так же до прихода Чавеса к власти. В 1930-е годы они продавали кофе и покупали всё, включая еду. Потом они стали продавать нефть и тоже покупать всё остальное. Венесуэлу даже называли до Чавеса «южноамериканской Саудовской Аравией», потому что в Саудовской Аравии тоже ничего не растёт и ничего не производится, они нефть продают, а всё остальное берут. Поэтому Венесуэла всегда была очень зависима от внешнего рынка.

Дальше самое страшное — географическое проклятие Венесуэлы и Кубы. Как вы думаете, Кубе куда выгоднее было продавать сахар? В Америку, которая 150 км от Кубы, или в Россию, в Советский Союз, до которого 11 тысяч километров? И это данность, это не изменить! То же самое в Венесуэле. Куда Венесуэла могла продавать свою нефть? В Китай, что ли? До Китая 15 тысяч километров! Конечно, они продавали в Соединённые Штаты и покупали оттуда всё остальное. Поэтому Венесуэла никогда не обеспечивала себя едой. Никогда. Ни до Чавеса, ни потом.

Все, кто считает Венесуэлу нахлебником, должны понять: Чавес пришёл к власти в 1999 году, когда нефть стоила 8 долларов за баррель, ВОСЕМЬ! Сейчас она стоит 70! И все говорят: «Ой, как мало, вообще, ужас…» Кто организовал резкий подъём цен на нефть в начале 2000-х годов? Чавес. Ведь именно Венесуэла в своё время была среди основателей организации стран-экспортёров нефти (ОПЕК), которая регулирует эти цены. Из-за Чавеса у нас в начале 2000-х годов родился наш бум, машины люди стали покупать, потребительские кредиты появились. Так это всё из-за Чавеса произошло!

В 2008 году нефть упала в цене со 140 долларов за баррель до 38, и Россия мгновенно оказалась ввергнута в кризис. Кто тогда помог поднять цены опять до уровня 100 долларов за баррель? Не Чавес? Так кто чей нахлебник?

Венесуэла – первая в мире страна по запасам нефти. Некоторые говорят: «Вот пришли к власти все эти негодяи, социалисты, коммунисты, Чавес, Мадуро, и страна с самыми большими резервами нефти оказалась вот в такой ситуации…» Но нефть нефти рознь. Венесуэла – главная в мире страна по запасам (внимание!) тяжёлой нефти. У неё даже есть своё название «нефть Ориноко», по названию главной реки Венесуэлы. Обычная нефть течёт, а «нефть Ориноко» вязкая, она даже в трубопроводах течь не может, это почти битум. Чтобы её переработать в нормальную нефть, надо затратить массу ресурсов. И когда Чавес пришёл к власти, в отличие от того, что про него болтают, он сказал: «Что касается лёгкой нефти, обычной, мы – венесуэльцы – будем добывать её сами. Что касается тяжёлой нефти, которая требует переработки, затрат, то, пожалуйста, все иностранные компании, добро пожаловать в Венесуэлу!» И пришли американские компании, и наша «Роснефть», и китайские, и индийские. И когда говорят, что Чавес всю нефть отдал русским, это наглая ложь. И при Чавесе, и до Чавеса большая часть венесуэльской нефти продавалась в США. Она и сейчас туда, в основном, продаётся, потому что это близко просто.

А что Россия? Говорят: «Мы туда вбухивали средства, зачем?» Но при Чавесе Венесуэла либо покупала у нас, либо брала в кредит. Мы там построили завод по производству автоматов Калашникова. Это что, экспорт сырья? Нет, конечно! Люди получили рабочие места, и у нас в том числе. Кто ещё у нас берёт эти заводы? Да никто. Мы построили там сервисный центр по обслуживанию всей российской вертолётной техники, направляемой в страны Южной Америки, чтобы, если наш вертолёт сломался, его не везли бы из Перу в Россию ремонтировать.

Теперь по нефти. Компания «Роснефть» добывает тяжёлую, сложную венесуэльскую нефть и отправляет её на переработку в Индию. Зарабатывает Россия, зарабатывает Венесуэла и зарабатывает дружественная нам Индия, которая входит вместе с нами в БРИКС.

Далее, именно при Чавесе Венесуэла заинтересовалась нашей технологией по производству многоквартирных домов. Вы не представляете, как жила Венесуэла до Чавеса! Каракас – столица Венесуэлы – окружен цепью расположенных на горных склонах трущоб. Это картонные коробки без  канализации, без питьевой воды, без света. Чавес стал строить людям дома, нормальные, как у нас с вами были построены в советское время. Представляете, что такое для человека, живущего в картонной коробке, переехать в дом, пусть и в небольшую квартиру? Горячая вода, холодная вода, кондиционеры, отопление! Вот на что Чавес тратил деньги от добычи нефти.

Далее. Говорят, в Венесуэле большая преступность. Неужели власти нашей дружественной страны, Венесуэлы, не могут навести порядок, особенно в Каракасе? Да нет никакого Каракаса! Каракас разделён юридически на несколько городов, у каждого из них свой мэр. Мэра Каракаса нет. В Каракасе, как во многих странах Латинской Америки, американская система. То есть, есть квартал для богатых, это свой город. Там мэр, там своя полиция, там свои налоги. Рядом трущобы. Какие там налоги? Соответственно, там нет полиции, вообще ничего. А у федеральных властей Венесуэлы, то есть у Чавеса или Мадуро, полиции вообще по закону нет, как в США. Другими словами, правительство Венесуэлы не может нести никакую ответственность за преступность, потому что у неё нет полиции. Полиция подчиняется мэрам или главам штата, которые в большей части настроены враждебно по отношению к правительству Чавеса и Мадуро. Если мы с вами этих вещей не знаем, нам, конечно, сложно представить, что происходит в Венесуэле.

Ещё говорят: «В Венесуэле люди стоят в очередях в магазинах, даже там умирают… Нет туалетной бумаги, нет медикаментов». Что сделал Чавес, когда пришёл к власти? Он сделал так называемые «народные» магазины с низкими ценами на основные продукты питания — рис, подсолнечное масло, курятину. Что происходило дальше? Появились перекупщики, которые всё это скупали на корню по дешёвым государственным ценам и за углом продавали в 10-15 раз дороже. Житель приходит в магазин, «народный», а там ничего нет. Зато за углом все эти народные товары продаются по огромной цене. Да, правительство пыталось реагировать, как и в Советском Союзе, вводился контроль, даже армейские патрули, продавали какие-то продукты не более одного килограмма в руки. Но всё проконтролировать нереально. В результате народ начал роптать: «Что ж это такое, что за боливарианский социализм, когда от этого спекулянты только выигрывают».

Что делать? Венесуэла эти продукты сама не производит, она их закупает заграницей, в основном в США. Не потому, что она в России не хочет закупать, но если везти из России, тогда продукты будут очень дорогими. Понимаете, в какой они тяжёлой ситуации? Конечно, можно было плюнуть на всё и сказать: «Ну, по какой цене хотите, по такой и покупайте!» Но правительство там из последних сил пыталось как-то обеспечить, чтобы бедное население могло покупать по фиксированным ценам основные продукты в «народных» магазинах. Всё остальное можно купить в обычном магазине, но уже, конечно, по другой цене.

Дальше говорят: у них перебои с электричеством в некоторых городах, а ведь столько нефти! Я уже говорил, что нефть там другая. Более того, 70% электроэнергии Венесуэлы даёт всего одна гидроэлектростанция, и вне зависимости от того, Чавес у власти или не Чавес, в водохранилище, которое вращает турбины ГЭС, резко падает уровень воды в засушливые периоды. А в Венесуэле, как в любой тропической стране, есть сезон дождей, когда реки и все водохранилища полны. А есть засушливый сезон, когда вообще не выпадает ни капли. И до Чавеса всегда были эти отключения в засушливые периоды.

Теперь по поводу вмешательства США. Ещё до Чавеса всю нефть в Венесуэле добывала одна государственная компания, её не Чавес создал. Программное обеспечение у этой государственной компании было американское, специалисты, технологи, инженеры были либо американцы, либо люди, которые учились в Америке и боготворили эту страну. Приходит Чавес к власти, и что они делают? Они не отдают компьютерные ключи от программного обеспечения венесуэльской государственной компании. Дело доходило до катастроф: идёт танкер в Венесуэлу. Программного обеспечения нет, и танкер едва не напоролся из-за этого на мель и не погиб. Венесуэльским программистам пришлось взламывать свои же собственные компьютерные сети, чтоб вообще понять, как распределяется венесуэльская нефть.

Дальше. Апрель 2002 года. Операция ЦРУ по свержению Чавеса под кодовым названием «Змея». После "нефтяной забастовки" начинаются массовые демонстрации в богатых кварталах Каракаса, где живут белые обеспеченные люди. По ним стреляют неизвестные. Кто эти неизвестные? Ну, понятно, сторонники президента Чавеса. Идёт стрельба – один кадр, в другом кадре – убитые люди. А потом выяснилось, что эти кадры были сняты не то, что в разных местах, а в разное время даже. Но они это компонуют, и получается, что сторонники Чавеса расстреливают  демонстрантов. После чего группа генералов-предателей, с которыми американцы заранее работали, вывозят Чавеса на вертолёте на отдалённый венесуэльский остров. Его заставляют снять форму, а ведь Чавес – военный, надевают тренировочный костюм, чтобы унизить, дают ему лист бумаги и ручку, говорят: «Мы покинем тебя на 10 минут. Твоя задача написать: первое — что ты уходишь в отставку сам, и второе – предсмертную записку, что я не могу пережить свою отставку и кончаю жизнь самоубийством». Что сделал Чавес? Он положил бумагу, взял ручку. Представляете, что в душе у человека творится, который знает, что через несколько минут его просто убьют после этих бумаг? И тут к нему приходит конвойный, обычный солдат, знавший своего президента, и говорит: «Единственное, что могу я сделать, это дать вам мобильный телефон». Чавес звонит своей дочери, дочь связывается с Фиделем Кастро. Фидель Кастро сразу выходит в эфир и говорит: «Все слухи о том, что Чавес ушёл в отставку и покончил жизнь самоубийством - ложь! Он силой содержится на таком-то острове». На улицы Каракаса выходят сторонники Чавеса, которым говорили, что он сам убежал на вертолёте, что он не хочет выполнять свои обязанности. Они идут к президентскому дворцу, где в это время проходит инаугурационный бал нового президента Венесуэлы, которого поставили американцы. Это был лидер Союза венесуэльских предпринимателей, которым социальные меры Чавеса были «против шерсти». Врывается толпа, празднующие пытаются как-то  скрыться через задний вход. Президент «американский» бежит в Колумбию. Звали его Педро Кармона. Он продержался у власти всего 24 часа и вошёл в историю Венесуэлы под презрительной кличкой "Педро Короткий".

То же самое американцы делают сейчас. Вот якобы идут протесты, хотя они идут в богатых кварталах. В бедных идут контрдемонстрации, за Мадуро. И их не показывают.

Другой вопрос. Надо ли Мадуро менять экономическую политику? Да, может быть, Мадуро ошибается в экономической политике, но он ошибается из желания помочь людям. Чтобы каждый бедный человек на свои деньги мог что-то купить. И когда спекулянты этим пользуются, то бедным людям, сторонникам правительства, это, конечно, не нравится.

Ещё попрекают правительство Венесуэлы в диктаторских амбициях. На самом деле, Венесуэла устраивала круглый стол с оппозицией, он шёл два года при посредничестве Ватикана. Но у оппозиции принцип простой: «Пусть Мадуро уйдет, а потом будем обсуждать».

Что можно сделать в экономике Венесуэлы? Провести денежную реформу. Затем мы должны наладить продажу в Венесуэлу продуктов питания. У нас есть в избытке, например, зерно, можно наладить производство каких-то консервированных продуктов. Венесуэла — это огромный рынок сбыта для России, они готовы за это платить. Говорят: «Да откуда у них деньги?» А вот цифры: венесуэльский экспорт  - 30 миллиардов долларов, венесуэльский импорт – 20. То есть у них 10 миллиардов долларов есть каждый год для того, чтобы оплатить медикаменты и продовольствие. Мы можем всё поставлять в Венесуэлу за деньги. А тем самым мы не только поможем стабилизировать братскую нам страну, которая признала Крым, между прочим, которая нам везде помогает, но и создадим миллион рабочих мест в России — в сельском хозяйстве, в перерабатывающей промышленности.

Нынешний режим в Венесуэле, как бы кто к нему не относился, наш друг, он заинтересован в связях с Россией на взаимовыгодной основе.

Если мы сейчас бросим их, то в самый тяжёлый момент, когда придут за нами, нам не на кого будет опереться. В этом и состоит сущность внешней политики. Если ты хочешь иметь друзей, хочешь, чтобы они помогли тебе в тяжёлое для тебя время, так будь готов сделать то же самое для них, когда им тяжело! "

газета Завтра: Блог: Зачем нам нужна Венесуэла


" Коротко по Венесуэле. 31.01.2019 "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4743878.html

----------


## Red307

> В принципе да, не обязан. Но кроме работы в НИИ все было, в юношестве даже честь флага довелось отстаивать, в спортивных соревнованиях с норвежскими юношами...И сейчас по работе, получается частенько контактировать с оборонными предприятиями..
> Но понимаете, патриотом своей страны и Родины, может быть даже дворник, который хорошо делает свою работу и который понимает зачем он ее делает и почему ее надо делать хорошо...И дело здесь вовсе не в зарплате, которая зависит от качества выполненной работы. 
> Я понимаю что вам это все чуждо. По-этому поддержу коллегу и пожалуй закончу.


В ответ могу сказать, что я в данный момент работаю в заведении, непосредственно связанном с разработкой самолётов. Тут работает несколько тысяч человек. Но такой жёсткий патриотизм, как у вас наблюдается у едениц. Казалось бы, должны "за Родину болеть". Ан нет. "Животы" людей волнуют больше, чем какие-то патриотические чувства. Наверное те, кто в курсе, устали от патриотизма и оставили это дело сторонним обозревателям))
Это как патологоанатом, которого, в отличие от обывателя, не пугает вид мертвого тела. При этом для обывателя он кажется чёрствым и бездушным.

По поводу реальной фамилии Каспарова. 
Знаете же самолёт Миг-31? "Не имеет аналогов", "первая в мире ФАР на истребителе" и т.п. Так вот основоположник и разработчик ФАР этого самолета, заложивший идеологию всех наших ФАР на годы вперёд - Борис Иосифович Сапсович. Главный конструктор Заслона - Альфред Игоревич Федотченко. Как с ними быть?
И таких в любом НИИ сотни. Или ваш антисемитизм имеет какой-то выборочный характер?

----------


## Avia M

> В ответ могу сказать, что я в данный момент работаю в заведении, непосредственно связанном с разработкой самолётов. Тут работает несколько тысяч человек.


Все тысячи трудятся в "сраной конторе"?  :Confused:  Удивительное рядом. Умозаключения без политики...

----------


## Red307

> Все тысячи трудятся в "сраной конторе"?  Удивительное рядом. Умозаключения без политики...


Я прям так и писал? "Сраная контора"?

----------


## lindr

> Да легко. Япония после ВМВ потеряла свою государственность


С Японией не так все просто, ярая агрессивность Японии по отношению к соседям определяется экономической моделью конца 1870-1950, которая весьма проста к тому времени свои запасы сырья для растущей экономики ведущих стран были сильно исчерпаны. Сырье ввозилось из колоний практически даром, что гарантировало прибыль от добавленной стоимости. Германия потеряв колонии была вынуждена покупать сырье по завышенной цене, что било по конкурентоспособности. Но у немцев некоторое сырье было своё.

Япония же имеет уникальную промышленность полностью работающую на привозном сырье и их агрессия по отношению к соседям это был вопрос выживания. 

Таковы были реалии того времени - если тебе было что-то нужно ты берешь это силой у слабого, иначе возьмут другие сильные, а ними бороться труднее. Сейчас примерно тоже самое, только в мягком варианте и по понятиям. А лет 150-80 назад беспредел был нормой. 

После второй мировой США фактически контролировало эти грузопотоки сырья и собственно выбора никакого у Японии не было. 

Да и сейчас, не под Китай же им ложиться -)

----------


## Nazar

> В ответ могу сказать, что я в данный момент работаю в заведении, непосредственно связанном с разработкой самолётов.


Да наплевать мне и на вас лично и на ваши заботы о своем животе. Вы не один в этой стране трудитесь и не один в курсе и не один устали. Только вот скулите на форуме, регулярно вы и еще пара человек.
Я вам уже предлагал, найти площадку более подходящую для подобных разговоров. Просто вы умудряетесь любую тему, где хоть краем затрагивается политика, или геополитика, свести к одному государству и рассказывать всем как вы устали от патриотизма, как вы в курсе всего происходящего и какие все сторонние обыватели дураки. Даже в теме про перехваты, вы с ехидцей это ввернули...

Да, мой антисемитизм имеет выборочный характер, потому-что я очень давно научился разделять евреев и жидов. Такой ответ вас устроит? 

Отвечать не надо, пожалуйста, особенно если ответ на утро придется.

----------


## Nazar

> После второй мировой США фактически контролировало эти грузопотоки сырья и собственно выбора никакого у Японии не было.


да это все понятно, только сути не меняет. Для США Япония имеет совершенно другое стратегическое назначение.

----------


## Red307

> Да наплевать мне и на вас лично и на ваши заботы о своем животе. Вы не один в этой стране трудитесь и не один в курсе и не один устали. Только вот скулите на форуме, регулярно вы и еще пара человек.
> Я вам уже предлагал, найти площадку более подходящую для подобных разговоров. Просто вы умудряетесь любую тему, где хоть краем затрагивается политика, или геополитика, свести к одному государству и рассказывать всем как вы устали от патриотизма, как вы в курсе всего происходящего и какие все сторонние обыватели дураки. Даже в теме про перехваты, вы с ехидцей это ввернули...
> 
> Да, мой антисемитизм имеет выборочный характер, потому-что я очень давно научился разделять евреев и жидов. Такой ответ вас устроит? 
> 
> Отвечать не надо, пожалуйста, особенно если ответ на утро придется.


Держите себя в руках.
Спокойной ночи.

----------


## OKA

> В дополнение к упомянутой статье :
> 
> https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4742843.html
> 
> ещё познавательное мнение :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



И ещё познавательное мнение ))  :

https://iwia.livejournal.com/1072928.html






> С Японией не так все просто,..
> 
> ..Сейчас примерно тоже самое, только в мягком варианте и по понятиям. А лет 150-80 назад беспредел был нормой. 
> 
> После второй мировой США фактически контролировало эти грузопотоки сырья и собственно выбора никакого у Японии не было. 
> 
> Да и сейчас, не под Китай же им ложиться -)


Не поспоришь))

Учения ВМФ

----------


## OKA

Как-то стало забываться ))

" Сможете догадаться, какой именно подарок прислали мне из RT, что находится в этой коробке? "



https://twitter.com/i_korotchenko/st...25370382131200

Встретилось :








> " Новые подробности расследования отравления Скрипалей в Солсбери обсуждаются британские СМИ. Журналистам стало известно о некой девочке-свидетельнице — 16-летней Эбигейл Маккорт, которая якобы первой обнаружила на скамейке экс-агента ГРУ Сергея Скрипаля и его дочь Юлию.
> «Жертвам отравления «новичком» оказала первую помощь девочка-подросток» — пишет газета The Guardian.
> 
> Однако, эти подробности противоречат первым сообщениям, которые появились сразу после преступления в английском городе.
> 
> В марте 2018 года The Guardian приводила слова сержанта Трейси Холлоуэй и констебля Алекса Коллинза, утверждавших, что именно они нашли без сознания и пытались реанимировать Скрипалей.
> Позже появились сообщения о другом полицейском — Нике Бейли, который после контакта с жертвами покушения был госпитализирован с некими «серьезными симптомами».
> 
> Теперь же издание утверждает, что первой к Скрипалям подошла именно Маккорт. Школьница, по её словам, решила, что у пары на скамейке случился сердечный приступ, и оказала им первую помощь — курс она прошла на уроках начальной военной подготовки".
> ...


" Да уж " ))

Не каждому российскому туристу (и , о ужас ,  двум!)),  доведётся теперь попить  кофейку на развалинах Стоунхенджа ))

Пройтись по старым улочкам Солсбери, поглядеть на знаменитый своим видом, и чудесными праздниками Солцзберийский собор    :Biggrin: 

Познакомиться с приличными английскими проститутками, и ночь напролёт читать им стихи известных поэтов...

Пичалька...

----------


## Avia M

> Я прям так и писал? "Сраная контора"?


Именно так! Ужель в пятницу дело было? :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

> Зачем нам нужна Венесуэла
> это не нахлебник, а друг, союзник, экономический партнёр


Смена правительства в Венесуэле пойдет на пользу двум крупнейшим иностранным кредиторам этой страны - Китаю и России. Об этом заявил в опубликованном в четверг интервью агентству Reuters лидер венесуэльской оппозиции Хуан Гуайдо.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop

Умный парнишка!

----------


## Red307

> Именно так! Ужель в пятницу дело было?


Пересмотрел последние 196 постов( больше не хранится). Нет такого. Есть про секретность и низкую зарплату. Не более.

----------


## Red307

> Смена правительства в Венесуэле пойдет на пользу двум крупнейшим иностранным кредиторам этой страны - Китаю и России. Об этом заявил в опубликованном в четверг интервью агентству Reuters лидер венесуэльской оппозиции Хуан Гуайдо.
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop
> 
> Умный парнишка!


Глядишь, через недельку Гуайдо станет "хорошим парнем".))

----------


## OKA

" Доходчивый разбор заблуждений на тему "конституционных основ" переворота в Венесуэле на основе статей Венесуэльской конституции, которую надо понимать мало кто читал из рассуждавших о "новом легитимном президенте.



Провал конституционных притязаний Гуайдо на президентство Венесуэлы

Три статьи конституции, которыми прикрывается Хуан Гуайдо, чтобы узаконить его президентство, это статьи 233, 333 и 350.
Последние две являются широкими заявлениями о демократии и конституционности, умалчивающими о порядке преемственности должности президента.
Притязание Гуайдо целиком основывается на статье 233; которая представлена здесь полностью:

Президент Республики становится неспособным исполнять обязанности по причине любого из следующих событий: смерть; уход в отставку; отстранение от должности Верховным трибуналом; необратимая физическая или психическая недееспособность, засвидетельствованная медицинской коллегией, назначенной Верховным трибуналом с одобрения Национальной ассамблеи; оставление его должности, признанное правомочным Национальной ассамблеей; и отзыв посредством прямых выборов.
Если избранный президент становится неспособным исполнять обязанности до своей инаугурации, то проводятся новые выборы посредством всеобщего и прямого голосования в последующие 30 дней. В преддверии выборов и инаугурации нового президента обязанности президента Республики принимает на себя президент Национальной ассамблеи.
Если президент Республики становится неспособным исполнять обязанности в первые четыре года этого конституционного срока полномочий, то проводятся новые выборы посредством всеобщего и прямого голосования в последующие 30 дней. В преддверии выборов и инаугурации нового президента обязанности президента Республики принимает на себя вице-президент.
В случаях, описанных выше, новый президент должен завершить конституционный срок полномочий.
Если президент становится неспособным исполнять обязанности в последние два года его конституционного срока полномочий, то вице-президент берет на себя обязанности президента Республики до тех пор, пока этот срок не будет завершен.

В начальном абзаце предусматриваются шесть ситуаций, вследствие которых президент больше не может исполнять обязанности. В следующем абзаце представлены инструкции, которые следует выполнить, если избранный, но не вступивший в должность президент не способен исполнять обязанности до инаугурации. В третьем абзаце рассматривается ситуация незанятости президентской должности в первые четыре года срока. В последнем абзаце разбирается незанятость президентской должности в последние два года срока.
Из шести предусматриваемых ситуаций (смерть, уход в отставку и т.д.) Гуайдо полагается на "оставление им должности". Этого очевидно никогда не было. Мадуро не ушел. Он все еще на месте. "Оставление должности" вызывает образы президента, бегущего на самолете, загруженном золотыми слитками. Однако Мадуро в настоящее время находится в президентских кабинетах и резиденциях. Никакого оставления должности не было.

"Оставление" интерпретируется как "узурпация". Когда это произошло? Они хотят сказать, что Мадуро, начиная с 19 апреля 2013 года, не являлся президентом? Если же Мадуро был президентом, то тогда он, видимо, смехотворным образом сам себя узурпировал. "Узурпировать" обычно означает незаконно захватить власть у кого-то. Но никакой узурпации не было.
Если президент становится неспособным исполнять обязанности в первые четыре года его срока полномочий, то тогда эти обязанности принимает на себя вице-президент и назначает выборы. Если же катастрофа происходит в последние два года президентского срока, то вице-президент должен отработать срок погибшего президента.
Гуайдо как глава Национальной ассамблеи становится вовлеченным в это только когда случается незанятая должность в переходный период между выборами и инаугурацией. Этого здесь однозначно не было. Более того, ссылаясь на статью 233, Гуайдо подразумевает, что недавно имели место (законные) выборы. Наконец, самопомазание Гуайдо 23 января произошло через 13 дней после инаугурации Мадуро 10 января. Поезд уже ушел.

В соответствии со статьей 233, если глава Национальной ассамблеи становится исполняющим обязанности президента, то он должен немедленно назначить выборы; и исполнять эти обязанности только до тех пор, пока не будет торжественно введен в должность победитель этих выборов. Западные СМИ (и "Вики") вырезают второй абзац статьи 233, оставляя только начальные и финальные пункты; выбрасывая любое упоминание "выборов". Гуайдо следовало объявить в момент самопомазания о назначении выборов на 22 февраля. Для главы Национальной ассамблеи принять президентскую власть и затем не назначить выборы с тем, чтобы оставить эту власть себе, было бы грубо антиконституционным.

Это обсуждение становится забавно-веселым в свете позиции ЕС. Они требуют, чтобы Мадуро назначил выборы; ...иначе они признают Гуайдо. Может ли Мадуро назначить выборы, если он не является президентом? Требуя от Мадуро провести выборы, они признают Мадуро как президента. Если Мадуро является президентом, то он не обязан назначать досрочные выборы, чтобы ублажить иностранные правительства. Но в том случае, если бы Гуайдо стал президентом, у него была бы определенная, неизбежная конституционная обязанность немедленно назначить выборы.
Гуайдо - декоративное лицо попытки переворота, организованной иностранными державами, не имеющий никакой конституционной опоры.

Уильям Уолтер Кэй

Переводика - Провал конституционных притязаний Гуайдо на президентство Венесуэлы - цинк

Вполне понятно, что дело тут конечно не в праве и не в Конституции, и даже не в "борьбе за свободу и демократию". Речь идет о венесуэльской нефти и китайско-российском влиянии в этой стране. Поэтому на подобные шитые белыми нитками истории с "легитимным захватом власти" легко закроют глаза, тем более, что уже имеется богатый опыт подобных переворотов под мнимыми "конституционными" предлогами. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4745550.html





> Смена правительства в Венесуэле пойдет на пользу двум крупнейшим иностранным кредиторам этой страны - Китаю и России. Об этом заявил в опубликованном в четверг интервью агентству Reuters лидер венесуэльской оппозиции Хуан Гуайдо.
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop
> 
> Умный парнишка!


Вести из подвала амерского посольства  :Biggrin: 

Амеры походу интервенцию мутят, "для поддержки законно-провозглашённого " . 

Намекают  ̶з̶у̶б̶ы̶ ̶з̶а̶г̶о̶в̶а̶р̶и̶в̶а̶ю̶т̶ - типа "всем хватит " ))


" Италия против "ливийского сценария" в Венесуэле

Итальянские фрондеры в своем репертуаре.

Только ЕС собрался выразить консолидированную позицию по Венесуэле, как из Рима начали активно вставлять палки в колеса.
Представитель МИД Италии заявил, что Италия не признает Гуайдо президентом Венесуэлы и выступает против реализации "ливийского сценария" в Венесуэле. Италия также против того, чтобы страна или группа стран могла определять внутреннюю политику другой страны.
После этого последовали взаимоисключающие заявления от разных министров, одни из которых поддерживали Мадуро, а другие Гуайдо. В итоге, по Венесуэле внутри коалиционного итальянского правительства произошел раскол - если движение Сальвини было склонно поддержать общеевропейскую позицию по Венесуэле, то Ди Майо выступил резко против поддержки американского сценария, после чего последовали публичные заявления со стороны МИД, что Италия не признает Гуайдо.

За последнее время новое правительство Италии уже успело отметиться:

1. Заявлениями о необходимости снятия санкций в России.
2. Призывами к свержению Макрона во Франции и поддержке протестов "желтых жилетов".
3. Призывами к ужесточению миграционного законодательства ЕС (в духе линии "ужасного диктатора" Орбана).
4. Обвинениями в адрес Франции по поводу ее хищнической политики в Ливии.

Разумеется, из Рима можно услышать много слов, но при этом увидеть мало дел, направленных на их реализацию. Итальянское правительство уверенно стремится к роли главных возмутителей спокойствия в ЕС, выступая в роли публичных фрондеров к текущему курсу ЕС по целому ряду вопросов. Как за счет принципиальных позиций участников правящей коалиции, так и за счет внутренней нестабильности действующего кабинета, которое для современного Евросоюза выглядит практически инородным телом.

Было бы наивно полагать, что Италия сможет остановить интервенцию, если США решат ее провести. Подобные заявления Италии интересны скорее тем, что демонстрируют усиливающееся брожение среди сателлитов Вашингтона и нарастающие затруднения в стандартной работе по приведению вассалов к общему знаменателю под очередную агрессию. То, что раньше проходило легко и без особых проблем, сейчас встречает трение даже в самых неожиданных местах.

В 2011 году, когда развязывалась агрессия против Ливии, Берлускони хоть и поупирался, но был вынужден ввязаться в эту авантюру, которая на долгой дистанции крайне негативно отразилась на Италии. Сейчас, итальянские популисты заранее пытаются соскочить с корабля "иностранной интервенции", куда Вашингтон усиленно загоняет европейских вассалов.Италия стала второй страной НАТО (вслед за Турцией), которая публично выступила резко против попыток США силой сменить режим в Венесуэле.
Теперь можно ожидать усиления давления на итальянское правительство и широкую информационную кампанию против "предателей демократии". "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4744719.html

----------


## OKA

> Амеры походу интервенцию мутят, "для поддержки законно-провозглашённого " .


" Советник президента США по национальной безопасности Джон Болтон заявил в Twitter, что президент Венесуэлы Николас Мадуро вывозит активы из страны самолетами.

Это делается для того, чтобы оплатить «российское вмешательство», предположил Болтон. Диктатура венесуэльского президента провалилась, он нуждается в военной поддержке, отметил советник Трампа.

Ранее Reuters сообщило о продаже 15 тонн золота Венесуэлы в ОАЭ. "

https://www.mk.ru/politics/2019/02/0...hatelstva.html


" Помощник президента США по национальной безопасности Джон Болтон заявил в Twitter, что Куба пытается подорвать демократию в Венесуэле.

Лучше бы Гавана озаботилась расследованием нападений на канадских дипломатов, отметил он.

Ранее кубинские власти опровергли обвинения США в дестабилизации ситуации в Венесуэле. "

https://www.mk.ru/politics/2019/02/0...mokratiyu.html

Когда же у Мадуро найдут химоружие Асада ?  ))

Может придумают что-то новенькое...

----------


## Avia M

> Может придумают что-то новенькое...


А зачем?
Болтон уже побывал на ранчо у Пауэла...  :Cool:  Повод проверенный.

----------


## Avia M

> да это все понятно, только сути не меняет. Для США Япония имеет совершенно другое стратегическое назначение.


Авторы статьи в издании JBpress о размещении ракет США на Курилах дают сигнал Вашингтону начать давление на РФ с целью передать "спорные" острова Токио...

https://ria.ru/20190205/1550387312.h...medium=desktop

Глаза завидущие...

----------


## OKA

> Юрий Болдырев про флот которого нет и стоимость путинской олимпиады в авианосцах:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-DIskySV10&t=352s


Познавательно, особенно для этой ветки))  :

Граждане и Государство






> Авторы статьи в издании JBpress о размещении ракет США на Курилах дают сигнал Вашингтону начать давление на РФ с целью передать "спорные" острова Токио...
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190205/1550387312.h...medium=desktop
> 
> Глаза завидущие...


Напомнило :

" Доктор, когда я умру, напишите в заключении, что умер не от дизентерии, а от сифилиса.
- Ну хорошо, только какая вам-то разница?
- Хочу умереть мужчиной, а не засранцем. "

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/....html#comments

----------


## Avia M

> Познавательно, особенно для этой ветки))  :


Трибунов предостаточно! Делов от них полезных маловато... https://youtu.be/fmDrqQnKbUo

----------


## OKA

" Коротко по Венесуэле. 08.02.2019 

Коротко по развитию венесуэльского кризиса.

1. Президент Конституционной палаты Верховного Суда Венесуэлы объявил, что закон о "переходном процессе" принятый Национальным Собранием с подачи Гуайдо недействителен и обладает абсолютной юридической ничтожностью.
Действия Национального Собрания названы нарушающими Конституцию Венесуэлы и не будет иметь юридической силы в Венесуэле. Верховный Суд Венесуэлы также инициировал процедуру расследования незаконного назначения послов Гуайдо, которые с точки зрения закона также объявлены недействительными, а также направил запрос в государственные министерства с призывом начать расследование нарушений Конституции. Нечто подобное уже было во время попытки объявить импичмент Мадуро, когда оппонентов примерно также отхлестали в суде указав на вопиющие акты попрания Конституции. Но вполне понятно, что оппоненты Мадуро плевать хотели на закон и Конституцию и делают ставку в первую очередь на внешнее вмешательство, вплоть до вооруженной интервенции, которая также будет игнорировать основной закон Венесуэлы. Само собой, "демократическая оппозиция" и их "демократические спонсоры" объявят решение суда "не демократическим", так как демократическими признаются только те решения, которые отвечают интересам Вашингтона.
Стоит также отметить, что чависты собрали более 2 млн. подписей против иностранной интервенции в Венесуэлу, демонстрируя масштаб поддержки движения.

2. Мадуро объявил, что признания Гуайдо США и их сателлитами ничего принципиально не меняют, так как он остается президентом Венесуэлы и на 100% контролирует армию и гос.аппарат, а Гуайдо по сути является "виртуальным президентом", который ничем не управляет и ничего не контролирует.
Призывы к массовому дезертирству военных также пока не дают должного результата - отдельные дезертиры явно не дают того кол-ва военных, которых можно было бы представить как военную силу оппозиции. США раз в 2-3 дня продолжают делать призывы к армии Венесуэлы переходить на сторону Гуайдо, но темпы измены явно не носят впечатляющего характера. Все это только увеличивает угрозу американской интервенции, так как если Гуайдо не сможет захватить управление страной, а военные не предадут Мадуро, США и их сателлиты окажутся в неудобном положении - под бурные крики о нелегитимности Мадуро, Мадуро никуда не уйдет и будет тоже самое, что в Сирии, только без 7 лет войны. Сохранение Мадуро у власти будет однозначно воспринято как поражение США, что будет сопровождаться потерей лица для действующей администрации, которая втянула своих сателлитов по всему миру в очередную авантюру, но не смогла на практике сменить режим. После неудач в Сирии и Афганистане, неудача в Венесуэле может иметь далеко идущие последствия для американского гегемонизма, поэтому если другие варианты сорвутся, США вполне могут наплевать на издержки и рвануть свергать Мадуро силой.

3. Пойманный венесуэльский полковник, который из Флориды через Колумбию въехал в Венесуэлу, дал показания, что на конец января готовилась попытка вооруженного захвата власти с опорой на арсеналы военных частей в Каракасе, которые должны были захватить мятежники используя ввезенное в Венесуэлу оружия (одна из партий для этой цели была на днях перехвачена венесуэльской гэбней в аэропорту). По всей видимости, изначальный план США состоял в том, что после признания Гуайдо и международной делегитимизации Мадуро, должен был последовать быстрый силовой накат путем имитации военного мятежа за счет инфильтрации агентов ЦРУ в Венесуэлу через территорию Колумбии, но заговор был раскрыт, поэтому приходится переходить к запасным вариантам, отсюда и истеричными призывы к венесуэльским генералам переходить на сторону победоносного вермахта американской демократии. Усиление военной активности на границе Колумбии и Венесуэлы должно придать убедительности американским угрозам.

4. Попутно разыгрывают карту "недопуска американской помощи в Венесуэлу". Так как Гуайдо ничего в стране не контролирует, никаких легальных возможностей ввезти в страну "помощь от USAID" нет. Армия перекрыла дорогу в Колумбию и не пускает "помощь" в Венесуэлу. На границе трутся журналисты и американские дипломаты, напоминая украинские сборища на Перекопе, разве что без песнопений и криков СУГС. Данную ситуацию рассчитывают использовать в рамках информационной войны, где Мадуро должен быть представлен как лидер мешающий помогать народу Венесуэлы. Впрочем, с учетом озвучиваемых угроз американской интервенции, данная линия не выглядит слишком убедительной. Мадуро назвал все это банальной провокацией и империалистическим шоу.

5. Как сообщается, за признанием Гуайдо Канадой стоит банальное лоббирование интересов горнодобывающей компанией Crystallex https://www.mintpressnews.com/corpor...osW3vY.twitter, которая заинтересована в получении доступа к ресурсам Венесуэлы и хочет захватить активы венесуэльской компании Citgo, Как обычно, за байками про "свободу и демократию" скрываются узкокорыстные интересы частных лиц рассчитывающих обогатится на перевороте или гражданской войне, путем захвата природных ресурсов и государственных активов атакуемой страны. Попутно осуществляются мероприятия направленные на блокирование международных активов Венесуэлы с целью ухудшения положения государственных властей и населения Венесуэлы, для повышения социальной напряженности. Отсюда вытекают и попытки давления на реализацию Венесуэлой части своего золотого запаса для привлечения валюты в страну, дабы не допустить схлопывания гос.аппарата и основных социальных обязательств. Как сегодня сообщили, на несколько сотен миллионов долларов золота продали Турции, которая игнорирует международное давление на Венесуэлу, а сам Эрдоган Мадуро называет братом.

6. Касательно вопроса выборов, то Мадуро еще раз объявил, что он никуда не уйдет, хотя и готов к переговорам с США и оппозицией. Досрочные выборы президента не планируются и не являются для него приоритетными. Мадуро более заинтересован в проведении досрочных выборов в Национальное Собрание, чтобы обеспечить стабильность в стране, которая порождается нынешним составом Национального Собрания регулярно нарушающего Конституцию Венесуэлы и подыгрывающего внешним врагам Венесуэлы. Как было заявлено "Они не хотят выборов, они хотят переворота, чтобы сделать тоже, что сделал Пиночет, дабы уничтожить чавистов. Этого не будет". "  

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4764076.html



Т.н. "переговоры с оппозицией " означают п-ц мадуре)) Не с теми "переговоры " вести надо было неск. лет назад))

Не Чавес и не Кастро нифига)) Даже не Альенде)



" Правдивую и oбъективную инфoрмацию o прoисхoдящем в Венесуэле мoжнo найти на следующих ресурсах:

- Telesur (in Spanish and English)    -  https://www.telesurtv.net/

- ALBA TV (in Spanish)   -  http://www.albatv.org/

- Peoples Dispatch (in English)   -  https://peoplesdispatch.org/

- ALBA Movimientos   -  http://www.albamovimientos.org/

- Resumen Latinoamericano   -  http://www.resumenlatinoamericano.org/

- Brasil de Fato (in Portuguese, Spanish and English)   -  https://www.brasildefato.com.br/

- Misión Verdad (in Spanish)   -  http://misionverdad.com/   "



https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4763003.html



[QUOTE=Avia M;170940]Трибунов предостаточно! Делов от них полезных маловато... 





" Вoпрoс залу - Юля, Вoва или Петя? "

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4762321.html

----------


## Avia M

> - Хочу умереть мужчиной, а не засранцем. "


Ещё один хочеть...надавить :Cool: 

Ричардсон призывает США проявлять «больше агрессии» в отношении России и Китая. Он уверен, что США должны задумываться не только над тем, чтобы «дать отпор» России и Китая, но и над тем, чтобы «надавить самим в паре регионов».
Адмирал уверен, что упреждающий удар по России и Китаю даст США преимущества и вспомнил о шахматах.

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/2569399.html?...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

> Хорошо жилось году в 2008-2014. Вроде шли в правильном направлении. Рост экономики, доходов. А потом наш Президент решил поиграть в "возвращателя земель русских". И пошло-поехало. Цены выросли, качество продуктов упало, теперь начинаются какие-то прочие ограничения. Идём прямой дорогой в СССР. А я туда не хочу. Поэтому сейчас и "не очень".


Альтернативное мнение:

в настоящее время в России формируется «государство нового типа», которое представитель Кремля называет «государством Путина». Сурков отмечает, что оно в целом оформилось «к середине нулевых, оно пока мало изучено, но его своеобразие и жизнеспособность очевидны».
"Именно такая, органически сложившаяся модель политического устройства явится эффективным средством выживания и возвышения российской нации на ближайшие не только годы, но и десятилетия, а скорее всего, и на весь предстоящий век», — считает Сурков.

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/2570136.html?...medium=desktop

----------


## Red307

Хрен редьки не слаще.

----------


## cobra_73

> Red307  
> Хорошо жилось году в 2008-2014. Вроде шли в правильном направлении. Рост экономики, доходов. А потом наш Президент решил поиграть в "возвращателя земель русских". И пошло-поехало. Цены выросли, качество продуктов упало, теперь начинаются какие-то прочие ограничения. Идём прямой дорогой в СССР. А я туда не хочу. Поэтому сейчас и "не очень".


Скажите Ред а как вы можете не хотеть в СССР, если вы понятия не имеете что это такое,  вы ж по младости своей в момент *катастрофы* в лучшем случае штаны пачкали?

----------


## Red307

> Скажите Ред а как вы можете не хотеть в СССР, если вы понятия не имеете что это такое,  вы ж по младости своей в момент *катастрофы* в лучшем случае штаны пачкали?


В момент катастрофы мне было 14 лет. Я жил (и живу) в закрытом городе, где в магазинах была икра и колбаса минимум трёх сортов каждый день. У отца была зарплата 1000 рублей в месяц, я каждое лето ездил на море в Крым, у нас даже была автомашина марки Мерседес и мы верили в светлое будущее.

----------


## cobra_73

> В момент катастрофы мне было 14 лет. Я жил (и живу) в закрытом городе, где в магазинах была икра и колбаса минимум трёх сортов каждый день. У отца была зарплата 1000 рублей в месяц, я каждое лето ездил на море в Крым, у нас даже была автомашина марки Мерседес и мы верили в светлое будущее.


Я понял главное для вас колбаса, Так я уверяю вас, я вырос в ощутимо более бедной семье, и как то не страдал тогда и не скулю сейчас...... Тогда было лучше чем сейчас.
Хотя сейчас у меня есть все о чем даже не мечталось...

----------


## Red307

> Я понял главное для вас колбаса, Так я уверяю вас, я вырос в ощутимо более бедной семье, и как то не страдал тогда и не скулю сейчас...... Тогда было лучше чем сейчас.
> Хотя сейчас у меня есть все о чем даже не мечталось...


Чудесная у вас логика. Если "для меня главное колбаса", я бы сейчас как раз в СССР и хотел. Я привел пример, что мы жили очень неплохо для СССР. И при всем при этом я туда не хочу.

----------


## lindr

> Хорошо жилось году в 2008-2014.


Кому хорошо? Торгашам? 

Мне вот хреново очень было. Заказов нормальных нет, т.к. нерентабельно из-за слишком высокой зарплаты. А она из-за избытка нефтедолларов в сильно расходится с производительностью труда.  Какие то ОКР копеечные, молодежь не идет т.к. и так зарабатывает. Сердюков мечтает авианосцы как в гипермаркете покупать за бугром...

Читал список импортозамещения в 2014 глаза на лоб полезли конденсаторы - Украина, резисторы - Украина, насосы СЖО - Украина. Ну да там народ за гроши согласен работать - там дешевле намного выходит -(

А сейчас работы - головы не поднять, молодые приходят, т. к. кушать хочется. И вообще отношение другое, хоть требует больше, но по делу в общем-то.

Приверженность демократии, международное -право чушь это все! Чушь - все что эти западники несут. Силу они уважают - только силу.

----------


## Avia M

> я туда не хочу.


Извиняюсь за вопрос интимный - а куда хотите? И ещё, Мерседес какой?

----------


## cobra_73

> Чудесная у вас логика. Если "для меня главное колбаса", я бы сейчас как раз в СССР и хотел. Я привел пример, что мы жили очень неплохо для СССР. И при всем при этом я туда не хочу.


Дядя Федя вы дурак? (с.) Вы не устали еще переворачививать сказанное вам? Это Вы же среди прочего помянули что в магазине было два-три сорта. А сейчас 100-50 сортов. То есть для вас это крайне важно было.... А то что вы не хотите СССР это тоже показательно... У вас просто логика отсутствует. Запутались...

----------


## Nazar

> Чудесная у вас логика.


Здесь более уместно. Я вам случайно двух достойных собеседников нашел, особенно того, совсем лысенького.
И такой вопрос, а без помощи США и транснациональных корпораций, Германия вообще смогла-бы появиться и успешно воевать на протяжении нескольких лет? Кто такой Ялмарт Шахт знаете?

----------


## Red307

> Дядя Федя вы дурак? (с.) Вы не устали еще переворачививать сказанное вам? Это Вы же среди прочего помянули что в магазине было два-три сорта. А сейчас 100-50 сортов. То есть для вас это крайне важно было.... А то что вы не хотите СССР это тоже показательно... У вас просто логика отсутствует. Запутались...


Вы читаете, но не понимаете.

----------


## cobra_73

> Вы читаете, но не понимаете.


Самокритика с вашей стороны это хорошо....
Однако это не так вы читаете, переворачиваете все наоборот, потом  то ли с тенями боретесь, то ли просто пургу несете....
В общем,



> У вас просто логика отсутствует.


Совсем. Вообще. В принципе....

----------


## cobra_73

> Здесь более уместно. Я вам случайно двух достойных собеседников нашел, особенно того, совсем лысенького.
> И такой вопрос, а без помощи США и транснациональных корпораций, Германия вообще смогла-бы появиться и успешно воевать на протяжении нескольких лет? Кто такой Ялмарт Шахт знаете?


Нет конечно, чудес не бывает. Германию подняли с Колен и вооружили для сокрушения прежде всего Британской империи и отчасти Советского Союза. И если пункт первый вполне удался, то второй не очень...

----------


## Red307

> Самокритика с вашей стороны это хорошо....
> Однако это не так вы читаете, переворачиваете все наоборот, потом  то ли с тенями боретесь, то ли просто пургу несете....
> В общем,


Если вам не понятно, лучше спросите. Домысливать не надо. 
И да. У меня сложилось впечатление, что ближе к ночи вы"принимаете допинг". Агрессия на ровном месте.

----------


## cobra_73

> Если вам не понятно, лучше спросите. Домысливать не надо. 
> И да. У меня сложилось впечатление, что ближе к ночи вы"принимаете допинг". Агрессия на ровном месте.


*Да нет любезный ЭТО ЕСЛИ ВАМ чтото не понятно - спросите.* Не надо домысливать, перекручивать, переворачивать и делать на ЭТОМ глобальные выводы... А допинг/укурка/поллитра на ночь это вполне очевидно по вашей части... 
Кстати как я понял вы буйный?

----------


## Red307

> *Да нет любезный ЭТО ЕСЛИ ВАМ чтото не понятно - спросите.* Не надо домысливать, перекручивать, переворачивать и делать на ЭТОМ глобальные выводы... А допинг/укурка/поллитра на ночь это вполне очевидно по вашей части... 
> Кстати как я понял вы буйный?


Что я должен спрашивать? Сколько мне было лет, когда кончился СССР? Почему я туда не хочу? Разговор об этом шел.

----------


## stream

> Я жил (и живу) в закрытом городе, где в магазинах была икра и колбаса минимум трёх сортов каждый день... , у нас даже была автомашина марки Мерседес и мы верили в светлое будущее.


было...поллитра банка чёрной икры стоила 15рублей

----------


## Red307

> было...поллитра банка чёрной икры стоила 15рублей


В Океане лежали рядами. Только ее мало кто брал, потому что из Ахтубинска трехлитровыми возили.

----------


## Avia M

> Вы читаете, но не понимаете.


Вот понятная позиция. Красавцы...

В конгрессе США призвали освободить оппозицию в Венесуэле от выплаты долга России.
На слушаниях в палате представителей член комитета по иностранным делам Брэд Шерман задал вопрос спецпредставителю США по Венесуэле Эллиоту Абрамсу, ведутся ли переговоры о долге Венесуэлы с оппозицией и говорили ли США России, что *долги возвращены не будут*.

https://ria.ru/20190213/1550820061.html

----------


## Avia M

> Глава Генштаба Британии Ник Картер заявил, что Россия собирается вскоре начать военные действия против Британии


На сигнал не похоже :Smile: ... 

Неизвестные повесили российский флаг на строительных лесах вокруг собора Девы Марии в британском городе Солсбери.

Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5c696...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

К посту :

Умозаключения о современной политике...

" США готовят военное вторжение в Венесуэлу, чтобы отстранить от власти президента этой страны Николоса Мадуро заявил секретарь Совета безопасности РФ Николай Патрушев.
       "Проявляя сарказм и высокомерие по отношению к венесуэльскому народу, США готовят военное вторжение в независимое государство", - сказал он в интервью газете "Аргументы и факты".
       "Переброска на территорию Пуэрто-Рико американских сил специальных операций, высадка подразделений Вооруженных сил США в Колумбии и другие факты однозначно говорят о том, что Пентагон усиливает группировку войск в регионе с целью их задействования в операции по отстранению от власти законно избранного действующего президента Мадуро", - заявил Н.Патрушев."

http://www.militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=502738

----------


## Avia M

> США готовят военное вторжение в Венесуэлу


Заседание по Венесуэле, созванное по инициативе США, начнется 26 февраля в 23:00 мск. 

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6161299

Гутерреш "поставит в угол" us озорников...

https://www.1tv.ru/news/2019-02-26/3...ya_v_venesuelu

----------


## Avia M

> Япония после ВМВ потеряла свою государственность


Но ноты разные смешные выдаёт, кураторы одобрямс! 




> Правительство Японии выразило протест России в связи с визитом делегации российских чиновников на южные Курильские острова для участия в церемонии открытия подводной оптоволоконной линии связи, обеспечивающей доступ жителей к высокоскоростному интернету.


https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop

Полагаю взаимные "заискивания" окончены, позиции сторон окончательно сформированы. Условия для для заключения "мирного договора" отсутствуют.
Можно успокоиться и дружить-поживать далее. Тема неактуальна...

----------


## OKA

> Самое забавное в том, что уже третий день идёт воздушная война, какой не было аж 1971 года, причём у драчунов уже и ядерки есть в арсенале, и средства доставки, а из журналистов и/или информационных агентств на месте событий - вообще никого. Ни бибиси, ни рашатудея, ни альджазиры, ни синьхуа, ни сиэнэн - вообще никого, а ведь с обеих воюющих сторон народец-то стопроцентно продажный, на лётное поле за доллар кого хочешь пустят. Тишина-а-а... Одни сетевые слухи и пустопорожняя болтовня. Реальной журналистики с места событий вообще не осталось. Зато как уж из тёплой домашней студии на камеру по...издить любят, и рожи уж прям такие умные делают, прям такие серьёзные...


Cудя по новостям , во Вьетнаме  журналистам было весьма недурственно))

Может теперь все как ломанутся на место событий инд.-пак. )) 

Хотя ведь там струляют. В студиях и правда получше - работа нормальная, кондишены там всякие, еда, напитки, барышни симпатишные)))

Далеко не все корр. и опера готовы поехать "на места" горячих событий.  Время покажет))

----------


## OKA

"  Глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров подтвердил намерение России оказывать противодействие попыткам вмешательства во внутренние дела Венесуэлы.
       "Мы с вами очень тесно сотрудничаем и координируем все наши действия на международной арене. Сейчас это обретает особую значимость в условиях, когда Венесуэла подвергается фронтальному наступлению, беззастенчивому вмешательству во внутренние дела. Мы будем категорически противодействовать этим попыткам, и будем отстаивать идеалы, нормы и принципы Устава ООН", - сказал С.Лавров на встрече с вице-президентом Венесуэлы Делси Родригес.
       "Хотел бы в нынешней ситуации особо подчеркнуть, что президент Путин передает слова поддержки и солидарности своему коллеге и другу президенту Николасу Мадуро", - добавил министр. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=503095


" Россия направила Венесуэле 7,5 тонны медикаментов в качестве гумпомощи, рассматривает вопрос новых поставок, сказал глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров.
       "Мы в соответствии с пожеланиями венесуэльских друзей не так давно направили первую партию медикаментов - 7,5 тонны. Направлена эта партия была за счет нашего взноса во Всемирную Организацию здравоохранения и по проекту, который реализуется Панамериканской организацией здравоохранения", - сказал С.Лавров, отвечая на вопрос "Интерфакса", на пресс-конференции по итогам переговоров с вице-президентом Венесуэлы.
       "Сейчас мы получили дополнительный список медикаментов, лекарственных препаратов, которые венесуэльское правительство хотело бы дополнительно получить. Мы его рассматриваем, уточняем организационные, логистические детали", - подчеркнул он.
       "Говоря в целом о гуманитарной ситуации в Венесуэле, конечно же я думаю, что значительное содействие в ее нормализации играют массовые поставки российской пшеницы, которая весьма и весьма помогает венесуэльскому правительству решать текущие задачи", - отметил министр. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=503101


Вписались за Мадуро, что-ли ? Амерам явно не нравится движуха на их "заднем дворе " )) 

Пришлют застоявшихся в стойлах "гусанос " и " контрас" , поразжигать, так сказать. 

А потом устроят Сальвадор, с Панамой и Колумбией . И будет всё спокойно, как в Багдаде и Мексике...



" США намерены закупить в одной из восточноевропейских стран переносные зенитные ракетные комплексы, другие вооружения и переправить их в приграничные с Венесуэлой страны, заявил глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров.
       "Поступающая информация говорит о том, что на ближайшую перспективу США планируют закупить в одной из восточноевропейских стран стрелковое оружие, минометы, переносные зенитные ракетные комплексы, ряд других видов вооружений и переправить это поближе к Венесуэле с помощью авиакомпании одного из наиболее, а вернее - абсолютно послушного Вашингтону режима на постсоветском пространстве", - заявил С.Лавров на пресс-конференции по итогам переговоров с вице-президентом Венесуэлы Дельси Родригес.
       Ранее в МИД РФ сообщали, что вооружение к границам Венесуэлы может быть переправлено украинской авиакомпанией "Антонов".
       "Мы эти намерения, конечно же, видим. Видят их и многие другие страны, в том числе непосредственные соседи Венесуэлы. И соседи Венесуэлы - и Бразилия, и Колумбия, в частности, заявили, что они не будут каким-либо образом поддерживать планы вооруженного вооружения в эту страну", - сказал С.Лавров.
       По словам главы МИД РФ, "если соседи Венесуэлы сдержат свое слово, будут строго стоять на этой позиции, то, наверное, американские планы не реализуются".
       "Так что абсолютное, универсальное, я бы сказал, неприятие в мире вооруженных сценариев, надеюсь, остудит горячие головы в Вашингтоне, хотя там есть и такие, которых ничто не остановит", - подчеркнул С.Лавров.
       Он сказал, что Россия будет работать, основываясь на международном праве, требовать уважения США Устава ООН. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=503100

----------


## OKA

" Президент Узбекистана Шавкат Мирзиеев подписал закон о ратификации узбекистанско-российского соглашения об использовании воздушного пространства военными, во вторник документ опубликован в узбекских СМИ.
       Межправительственное соглашения об использовании воздушного пространства двух стран военными воздушными судами было подписано главами Минобороны Узбекистана и РФ 12 октября 2018 года в Ташкенте в рамках заседания Совета министров обороны стран СНГ.

       "Соглашение определяет порядок использования воздушного пространства принимающего государства военными воздушными судами направляющего государства при осуществлении беспосадочных полетов", - отметили в информационной службе Сената.
       Ратификация документа позволит повысить оперативность предоставления разрешения на использования воздушного пространства двух стран. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid=1&nid=503336

----------


## OKA

> Заседание по Венесуэле, созванное по инициативе США, начнется 26 февраля в 23:00 мск. 
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6161299
> 
> Гутерреш "поставит в угол" us озорников...
> 
> https://www.1tv.ru/news/2019-02-26/3...ya_v_venesuelu




Познавательно, с места событий :

https://vz.ru/opinions/2019/3/6/967224.html

Каменты :

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4788688.html


Технологиям много лет )) 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4822123.html

----------


## Red307

Вот оказывается кому это выгодно:))



> В последнюю неделю февраля поставки российских нефти и нефтепродуктов в США выросли до максимума с 2011 года, сообщил инвестбанк Caracas Capital. «Россия извлекает выгоду из краха Венесуэлы», — пишут эксперты


Подробнее на РБК:
https://www.rbc.ru/economics/06/03/2...794761acaec1a6

----------


## Avia M

> Вот оказывается кому это выгодно:))


Для обогреву же! Кем восторгаться будете, если замёрзнут? :Smile:

----------


## Red307

> Для обогреву же! Кем восторгаться будете, если замёрзнут?


У них своей нефти выше крыши. А тут отоноче... Борись, друг Николас, с мировым империализмом, а мы пока твое место на рынке займем))

----------


## Avia M

> Борись, друг Николас, с мировым империализмом


Полно вам, "раздувать из ничего"!
Наша позиция озвучена. (янки в курсе, куда им идти)

----------


## Nazar

> Борись, друг Николас, с мировым империализмом, а мы пока твое место на рынке займем))


Очередная забавная точка зрения.
Кстати у СССР своего зерна тоже было до дури, однако мы его покупали. Может все дело в том, какое зерно и какая нефть?

----------


## Red307

> Очередная забавная точка зрения.
> Кстати у СССР своего зерна тоже было до дури, однако мы его покупали. Может все дело в том, какое зерно и какая нефть?


То есть в СССР/ России зерно плохое, нефть плохая...  Я думал, вы потриот..

----------


## Avia M

> Я думал, вы потриот..


Вспомнилось, в тему диалога с вами. :Smile: 




> — Ду ю спик инглиш?.. Шпрейхен зи дойч?..
> — Может — португал?
> — Мы пскопские.


"Мы из Кронштадта". Замечательный фильм и цитаты...

----------


## OKA

" Саммит США-КНДР во Вьетнаме. Версия северокорейцев. "




https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1530701.html

----------


## Avia M

> " Саммит США-КНДР во Вьетнаме.


Вообще, данное мероприятие вызывает удивление. Трамп согласился "потусить", предварительно не согласовав спорные моменты?  :Confused:  Маловероятно.

----------


## Avia M

> Вот оказывается кому это выгодно:))


Далее реэкспорт в омерику от потриотов... :Cool: 




> Российская государственная нефтяная компания "Роснефть" продолжает закупать сырую нефть у PDVSA - венесуэльской государственной нефтяной компании, бросая вызов санкциям США", - заявил госсекретарь США в понедельник, выступая в Госдепартаменте перед журналистами с кратким заявлением, посвященным развитию событий вокруг Венесуэлы. Госсекретарь подверг резкой критике курс России и Кубы в отношении Венесуэлы.


https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop

Рабочий день Помпео...

----------


## Avia M

Патриотично!  :Cool: 

АСТАНА, 20 марта. /ТАСС/. Президент Казахстана Касым-Жомарт Токаев в среду на совместном заседании палат парламента предложил назвать столицу республики Нурсултан - в честь первого президента страны Нурсултана Назарбаева.
"Считаю необходимым увековечить имя нашего великого современника, первого президента Республики Казахстан Нурсултана Назарбаева следующим образом: наша столица должна носить имя нашего президента и называться Нурсултан", - сказал Токаев.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop

----------


## Казанец

Помнится, у нас в Татарии город был, назывался Брежнев. Даже друга туда распределили после института. Где теперь городишка-то? Что-то не слыхать давно. Как-то по-другому назвали наверное... Меняется всё. Казахи тоже обратно переименуют потом, или совсем по-новому назовут как-нибудь.

----------


## Avia M

> Казахи тоже обратно переименуют потом, или совсем по-новому назовут как-нибудь.


Вашему городу вернули прежнее название. С столицей у казахов будет сложнее и дороже... Им виднее.

----------


## OKA

" Лидер КНДР Ким Чен Ын стремится посетить Россию после неудачного саммита с президентом США Дональдом Трампом, сообщает южнокорейская газета Donga Ilbo со ссылкой на бывшего сотрудника американской разведки.

       "Ким Чен Ын собирается посетить Россию. Он ориентирован на США и Китай и намерен сохранять связи с Россией", - заявил экс-глава центра корейских программ ЦРУ Эндрю Ким во время закрытой лекции в Сеуле.

       Сообщения о возможном визите северокорейского лидера в Россию стали появляться после второго саммита между Д.Трампом и Ким Чен Ыном, прошедшим 27-28 февраля во вьетнамском Ханое и завершившимся без каких-либо договоренностей.

       В то же время Пхеньян активизировал дипломатические контакты с Москвой. Только в этом месяце три высокопоставленных чиновника из КНДР нанесли визиты в Россию. "

http://militarynews.ru/story.asp?rid...504388&lang=RU


Давно запланированный визит))

Независимо от " неудачного саммита ",  "южнокорейская газета" и пр. " экс-глава центра корейских программ ЦРУ Эндрю Ким во время закрытой лекции в Сеуле "  :Biggrin: 

Журнализм, однако))

----------


## Red307

Михаил Демурия, бизнесмен, член Общественного совета министерства промышленной политики Республики Крым, 



> О силе личности Президента Путина.
> 
> Когда он зашёл в зал, казалось, лампы засветились ярче. Мы все встали и я почувствовал как невольно на моём лице растянулась улыбка, словно это был мой ближайший родственник, с которым мы не виделись 100 лет. Возникло желание подойти и обнять его, крепко пожав руку. Обернулся на присутствующих — такая же реакция, у всех счастливые улыбки на лицах. Присели, он заговорил. В ту же секунду я услышал, как громко забились сердца моих соседей от волнения, а воздух наэлектризовался до предела. Но такое состояние длилось пару минут, до первой его шутки и улыбки. 
> Затем напряжение и вовсе прошло, а присутствующие так расслабились, что рьяно тянулись за микрофоном, порой выхватывая его из рук.
> 
> Я пытался внимательно слушать Президента и вопросы к нему, тянул усердно руку, но мозг в первые минуты встречи был поражен каким–то "вирусом счастья" что–ли. Я не мог поверить, да и представить себе, что вот этот человек, самый обычный русский человек сидящий в 3–х метрах от меня, своей волей, твёрдостью и профессионализмом исполнил нашу крымскую мечту. Это он услышал наши голоса, это он принял окончательное решение, это он вернул Крым домой в Россию. Безмерная благодарность! Сон. Ущипните меня!
> 
> Сила. Колоссальная, мощная сила исходила от него. Несмотря на его доброжелательный взгляд, шутки и расположение, казалось, что он излучает с мощностью термоядерного реактора такую добрую и мощную энергию в Мир, что все рядом присутствующие могут в секунду излечиться от самых неизлечимых болезней. Эта невероятная энергетика Президента явление не объяснимое. Не все к ней могут быть готовы. Эта сила есть только у Великих людей и он, безусловно, один из них. Он может одним взглядом испепелить любого врага и похвалить союзника. Именно его "термоядерная сила" нужна сейчас крымчанам, россиянам, всей России да и всему Миру конечно. На него весь Мир и смотрит не отрывая взгляд, кто–то с животным страхом, кто–то с уважением, кто–то с ненавистью, а кто–то с любовью. Но нет в Мире ни одного равнодушного человека по отношению к нашему Президенту!
> 
> ...



https://m.facebook.com/mikhail.demur...67754843291253

----------


## Avia M

> Михаил Демурия                               
> О силе личности Президента Путина.


Ваше стремление каждый раз перейти на личности настораживает.  :Smile: (ничего, что вас цитирую?)

А г-н Демурия отважный человек, раз такой "опус" сотворил!

----------


## Red307

> Ваше стремление каждый раз перейти на личности настораживает. (ничего, что вас цитирую?)
> 
> А г-н Демурия отважный человек, раз такой "опус" сотворил!


Вас насторожил переход на личности (в частности личности Президента РФ) господином Демурией?

----------


## Avia M

В Варшаве пояснили решение не приглашать Москву на годовщину начала Второй мировой войны.
приближающаяся годовщина "пройдет в кругу государств, с которыми Польша сегодня работает в тесном сотрудничестве на благо мира, основанного на соблюдении международного права, уважения суверенитета государств и их территориальной целостности". "Нарушение этих правил было чертой агрессоров 1939 года, и остается самой большой угрозой для мира сегодня"

За освобождение польской земли от захвативших ее в 1939 году гитлеровцев отдали свои жизни 600 тыс. советских солдат. Всего из 55 млн павших во Второй мировой войне более половины - это граждане СССР. Несмотря на эти факты, в Польше в последние несколько лет ведется активная кампания по систематической фальсификации истории, солдат-освободителей называют оккупантами, сносятся памятники Красной армии, которые, по мнению местных властей, символизируют коммунистический строй.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6241157

Полагаю бесполезно посылать польских чиновников к историкам...

----------


## Red307

Историки им расскажут, что пока польская армия сражалась с немецкой, СССР с другой стороны оттяпал у Польши "западную Украину" и "западную Белоруссию".

----------


## OKA

> В Варшаве пояснили решение не приглашать Москву на годовщину начала Второй мировой войны.
> приближающаяся годовщина "пройдет в кругу государств, с которыми Польша сегодня работает в тесном сотрудничестве на благо мира, основанного на соблюдении международного права, уважения суверенитета государств и их территориальной целостности". "Нарушение этих правил было чертой агрессоров 1939 года, и остается самой большой угрозой для мира сегодня"
> 
> За освобождение польской земли от захвативших ее в 1939 году гитлеровцев отдали свои жизни 600 тыс. советских солдат. Всего из 55 млн павших во Второй мировой войне более половины - это граждане СССР. Несмотря на эти факты, в Польше в последние несколько лет ведется активная кампания по систематической фальсификации истории, солдат-освободителей называют оккупантами, сносятся памятники Красной армии, которые, по мнению местных властей, символизируют коммунистический строй.
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6241157
> 
> Полагаю бесполезно посылать польских чиновников к историкам...



Упоминалось уже :

" ..Посол Франции в Варшаве Леон Ноэль так оценил польскую политику в отношении Чехословакии в 1938 году: «Поскольку Чехословакия официально обязалась признать для поляков статус еще одного наиболее привилегированного меньшинства, я призывал польское правительство сохранить, по крайней мере, строгий нейтралитет в немецко-чешском споре и в возможной войне. Все было напрасно. Полуофициальная пресса, или, на самом деле, почти все ежедневные газеты, была ничуть не менее пристрастной, не менее оскорбительной, чем пресса рейха. Она вела бурную кампанию против малой славянской страны, находящейся под угрозой немецкой мощи. Никакие рассуждения, никакие аргументы не действовали на Бека и тех, кто следовал его указаниям. Было очевидно, что официальная Польша желает распада Чехословакии, в надежде извлечь из этого пользу».

28 сентября 1938 года посол Ноэль сказал шефу польской дипломатии: «Если вы вступите в войну против Чехословакии, вы увидите в ближайшее время поезда с немецкой армией, проходящие через варшавский вокзал с запада на восток, а ваша страна станет полем сражений (…) ».
Так, к сожалению, и произошло. Когда я думаю о катастрофической польской политике в отношении Чехословакии в 1938 году, я думаю о нынешней катастрофической польской политике в отношении Украины и задаюсь вопросом, к какой далеко идущей катастрофы для польской государственности она в будущем приведет.

Богдан Пентка

https://www.rubaltic.ru/article/kult...z-rubaltic-ru/ - цинк "

Большой познавательный пост :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4506729.html

----------


## OKA

" Министерство внутренних дел Венесуэлы в ходе контр-террористических рейдов задержала помощника Гуйадо и его охранника, у которых в ходе задержания изъято автоматическое оружие.
Роберто Марреро подозревается в организации террористической сети направленной на дестабилизацию ситуации в Венесуэле путем диверсий и терактов.

В Вашингтоне немедленно потребовали освободить Марреро и прекратить "политические преследования демократической оппозиции", угрожая новыми санкциями (хотя только вчера Болтон грозил финансовым удушением Мадуро).
Оппозиция вопит, что "оружие подбросили" и это "очередное попрание демократии".

С учетом заявлений Гуйадо о подготовке "операции Свобода" с целью скорейшего свержения Мадуро, вполне понятно, что служба безопасности и МВД будут более тщательно подходить к вопросам борьбы с подрывной и террористической деятельностью.

PS. Завтра исполняется ровно 2 месяца с начала открытой попытки гос.переворота в Венесуэле.
Гуайдо по-прежнему ничем не управляет, а Мадуро сохраняет основные рычаги управления страной.
США последовательно потерпели неудачу в попытках военного переворота, гуманитарной интервенции, организованного блэкаута и общемировой делигитимизации Мадуро.
Сейчас они перешли к стратегии длительного экономического давления (связанного с дальнейшим ужесточением санкций и захватом венесуэльских активов за рубежом) совмещенного с подрывной деятельностью. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4863132.html

Хе-хе ))

----------


## OKA

У соседей :




https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4876175.html

Почему-то представлялось , что у белорусов с с\х всё отлично, а там вон как бывает, однако.

Бедная скотинка выглядит ужасно, чего не скажешь о начальниках)

----------


## Avia M

> Почему-то представлялось , что у белорусов с с\х всё отлично, а там вон как бывает, однако.


"Человеческий фактор" он и в Белоруссии таковой...

----------


## OKA

> "Человеческий фактор" он и в Белоруссии таковой...






Всяко бывает))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZPYKskMcv8


Вот так бывает...  :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0TeyEs7PPo

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

----------


## OKA

" В Шотландии на территории частного поместья в области Стерлинг погиб 22-летний сын главы Секретной службы разведки Великобритании Ми-6 Алекса Янгера Сэм. Молодой человек разбился в ДТП. Об этом во вторник сообщает The Guardian.

Отмечается, что инцидент произошёл в субботу, 30 марта. Детали ДТП не уточняются, однако известно, что на сегодняшний день смерть молодого человека "рассматривается как необъяснимая, однако подозрительных обстоятельств, по предварительным данным, нет".

Сэм Янгер родился в 1996 году в Вене, где его отец в то время находился по работе. Он был средним ребёнком в семье (у Янгера есть ещё два ребёнка 24 и 20 лет). 

Алекс Янгер занимает пост главы Ми-6 с 2014 года. При этом во внешней разведке он работает в общей сложности – более 20 лет. По ходу своей службы выполнял миссии на Ближнем Востоке и в Афганистане, в качестве руководителя контрразведывательных операций занимался обеспечением безопасности Олимпиады-2012 в Лондоне. Является кавалером ордена Святого Михаила и Святого Георгия. "

https://www.metronews.ru/novosti/wor...-mi-6-1530071/


Месть кота Скрипаля ? Шпионы Кима ? Трамп ? Русские хакеры ? Васечкин ?

Версий много...

https://ic.pics.livejournal.com/cher...1_original.jpg

https://chervonec-001.livejournal.com/2495794.html

----------


## OKA

" Коротко по развитию венесуэльского кризиса.


1. Национальное учредительное собрание Венесуэлы своим решением официально лишило Гуайдо депутатской неприкосновенности, которую он имел как временный спикер парламента и депутат. Это открывает возможность для уголовного преследования Гуайдо в рамках существующих правовых процедур.

2. Несколько ранее, Гуайдо уже официально лишили должности спикера и запретили занимать любые выборные должности в течение 15 лет. Фактически, прослеживается линия на постепенную ликвидацию Гуайдо как политической фигуры в рамках юридических процедур в существующем правовом поле.

3. На фоне угроз Гуайдо в очередной раз "начать операцию Свобода" 6 апреля, руководство чавистской партии призвало своих сторонников в очередной раз выйти и поддержать Мадуро, чтобы сказать нет государственному перевороту и американскому империализму. Через 3 дня можно будет замерить численность.

4. РФ официально предупредила Колумбию, что попытка силового свержения Мадуро Москва будет считать военной агрессией. Из Колумбии поспешно ответили, что никакой военной агрессии не планируют и выступают только за демократическую смену власти исключительно мирным путем. МИД Венесуэлы назвал это "безвкусной шуткой".

5. НАТО собирается внимательно рассмотреть "неприятный факт" российского военного присутствия в Венесуэле на ближайшей встрече и при необходимости, принять заявление по этому поводу, а также возможный комплекс мер по противодействию. США настаивают на необходимости консолидированной позиции альянса по этому поводу.

6. США потребовали от Мадуро освободить арестованных американцев работавших в компании Citgo и сидящих в тюрьме с 2017 года. Примечательно, что обращаются не к "демократическому президенту Гуайдо", а к "незаконному и не легитимного режиму Мадуро". Причина банально - марионетка ничем в Венесуэле не управляет.

7. В некоторых районах Венесуэлы продолжаются перебои с электроэнергией - правительство в меру сил устраняет последствия атак на энергетическую инфраструктуру, но о полном преодолении энергетического кризиса говорить пока рано. Для Мадуро и чавистов это своеобразный тест, который повлияет на доверие масс.

8. Объявлено, что уже в этом году в Венесуэле будет запущен новый завод по производству автоматов Калашникова в рамках военно-технического сотрудничества с Россией. Также по контракту с "Рособоронэкспортом" был открыт центр подготовки пилотов вертолетов. Россия дает понять, что не намерена сворачивать ВТС с Венесуэлой.

9. Федерация футбола Мексики начала расследования против Диего Марадоны, который публично выступил в поддержку Мадуро, назвав Гуайдо марионеткой, а США шерифом с большой бомбой, который угрожает свободе Венесуэлы. Марадона известный друг Кубы и Венесуэлы, так что его слова поддержки не удивили.

10. Глава МИД Венесуэлы встретился с главой МИД Турции Чавушоглу. Стороны выступили за дальнейшее укрепление дружбы и сотрудничества Венесуэлы и Турции, развивая прогресс двусторонних отношений. Стоит напомнить, что Эрдоган неоднократно называл Мадуро братом. Турция вряд ли поддержит позицию НАТО по Венесуэле.

11. Миграционная служба Колумбии заявляет, что с начала кризиса (читай с 23 января) в Колумбию сбежали 1285 военных и полицейских (пик пришелся на конец января-начало февраля). Этого, как мы знаем из заявления Абрамса, оказалось недостаточно. Многие из бежавших оказались у разбитого корыта, оставшись без денег и жилья.

12. Несмотря на санкции, в марте экспорт нефти из Венесуэлы остался стабильным на уровне около 1 млн. баррелей в сутки (980 000 в марте против 990 000 в феврале). Некоторое снижение может произойти в мае, когда закончится льготный период для экспортеров в рамках американских санкций.

13. На текущий момент основными покупателями венесуэльской нефти (несмотря на захват США офисов PDVSA и компании Citgo - экспорт под контролем Каракаса) являются - Китай, Индия и Сингапур, покупающие 74% идущей на экспорт венесуэльской нефти. Отмечается, что экспорт в ЕС упал на 5%, а в Азию наоборот - вырос на 5%.

14. Официальный представитель Венесуэлы в ООН заявляет, что Венесуэла может покинуть ОАГ уже 27 апреля, в силу антивенесуэльской и проамериканской политики руководства данной организации и части участников, которые поддерживают американскую агрессию против Венесуэлы.

В целом, ситуация явно перешла к длительному противостоянию, где США будут всячески давить на Венесуэлу, в надежде вызвать внутренний взрыв. Если чависты с помощью Китая, Россия, Кубы и ряда других стран смогут не допустить политической и экономической изоляции Венесуэлы и купировать самые острые экономические и инфраструктурные проблемы для населения (для этого им крайне важно сохранять хотя бы текущий уровень экспорта нефти с переориентацией на азиатские рынки + рассчитывать на стабилизационные кредиты от дружественных государств), сменить режим в Каракасе у США вряд ли получится. 
С другой стороны, все понимают, что если Мадуро усидит, это будет наглядной демонстрацией дальнейшего ослабления гегемона, который не может сменить неугодный режим даже у себя под боком. Поэтому даже несмотря на провал планов установления контроля над Венесуэлой в январе-феврале 2019 года, США от них не смогут отказаться в среднесрочной перспективе, тем более, что их неудача, уже ударила по действующей администрации, которую упрекают в некомпетентности и неспособности сменить "неправильный" режим Мадуро. Так что противостояние продолжается - американский блицкриг провалился, теперь Венесуэлу ждет длительная позиционная война. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4892336.html

" американский блицкриг провалился, теперь Венесуэлу ждет длительная позиционная война. " - ну типа "блицкрига" -то и не было, по-настоящему ))

Нет концентрации войск на границе и военно-морской блокады, с бесполётными зонами))

Амеры потестили самый дешёвый вариант, не вышло сразу. Будут задействовать другие варианты, подключат наркомафию и пр. "борцунов за свободу" )) Найдутся и пиночеты и политики и миллиардеры ливийско-укро-грузинских образцов. Евронатовцы вряд ли подпишутся на открытые военные действия, в отличии от бомбёжек Югославии, Ирака и Ливии .

А вот амеры в состоянии применить ВС на таком интересном направлении, да и в назидание зрителям))

Но сначала "гусанос" , "контрас" и пр. "демократические свободные силы", а потом уж гренады-панамы))

Что не мешает пакостить нефтянке, системам энергоснабжения и коммуникациям всякими диверсиями, бомбёжками и пусками КР "по террористам" , как в Сирии.


" Соединенные Штаты готовятся к восстановлению экономики Венесуэлы путем массированных финансовых вливаний после ухода президента Николаса Мадуро, заявил экономический советник Белого дома Ларри Кудлоу.
       "Мы называем это днем два", - сказал он на брифинге, организованном газетой Christian Science Monitor.
       По словам советника, американская администрация уже работает с банками и Международным валютным фондом над планом восстановления и оживления разрушенной экономики Венесуэлы. Он отметил, что когда придет время, "мы будем двигаться так быстро, как только сможем".
       "Это будет планом спасения, планом реструктуризации, это будет планом вливания наличности в эту страну", - заявил чиновник Белого дома.
       При этом Л.Кудлоу пояснил что "наличными будут не боливары (национальная валюта Венесуэлы - ИФ), а доллары, по крайней мере, вначале", поскольку, по его мнению, "на боливары нет спроса".
       "Красной чертой станет избавление от Мадуро. Но я не представляю, когда это произойдет, - сказал он. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...505386&lang=RU

Хранение госсредств в иностранных банках опасно для здоровья ))

----------


## Avia M

> Корейцы договорятся меж собой))


Несомненно.
Но здесь имело место утверждение, что американе нанесут удар по Северу, вопрос времени...

----------


## OKA

> Несомненно.
> Но здесь имело место утверждение, что американе нанесут удар по Северу, вопрос времени...


Корейцы вряд ли хотят быть марионетками чьих либо сил)) 

Ответ будет ждать амеров в омериге  :Biggrin: 





Обсуждалось в ветке ))


Умозаключения о современной политике...

Умозаключения о современной политике...

Умозаключения о современной политике...

Умозаключения о современной политике...

Умозаключения о современной политике...

----------


## OKA

" Президенты России и Турции Владимир Путин и Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган провели в понедельник масштабные переговоры и встретились с ведущими представителями деловых кругов двух стран.

Лидеры отметили, что в основном обсуждали экономическую тематику. По словам президента РФ, переговоры были деловыми и конкретными, но и без споров обойтись не удалось. Однако, несмотря на все сложности, стороны продолжают совместно активно работать "с хорошим результатом", сказал Путин.

Помимо экономики, Путин и Эрдоган обсуждали ситуацию в Сирии. Эта тема традиционно присутствует в повестке дня российско-турецких отношений. Президент Турции подчеркнул намерение Анкары продолжать вместе с Москвой борьбу с террористами в Сирии.

Работать над сбалансированностью

Открывая переговоры, президент РФ отметил высокие темпы роста взаимной торговли, которые достигли 15%, а в абсолютном исчислении выросли до $25 млрд. Путин указал, что страны реализуют ряд крупных проектов, в том числе строительство АЭС "Аккую" и газопровода "Турецкий поток", морская и наземные части которого были состыкованы совсем недавно.

В свою очередь, президент Турции сообщил, что строительство сухопутной части газопровода продолжается по плану. Говоря об объемах взаимной торговли, Эрдоган напомнил, что ранее они с Путиным поставил цель довести этот показатель до $100 млрд.

На итоговой пресс-конференции турецкий журналист поинтересовался, почему российско-турецкий торговый баланс складывается в пользу России. По словам президента РФ, если торговый баланс и складывается в пользу России, то это не значит, что "все торговые отношения строятся в пользу России". Сотрудничество двух стран - "это в пользу народа Турции и народа России, а над сбалансированностью мы будем работать", подчеркнул Путин.

Он указал также, что РФ остается стабильным поставщиком газа в Турцию. "У Турции много контрактов в области поставки газа, далеко не все выполняют свои контрактные обязательства", - отметил Путин. Россия, добавил он, стабильно выполняет свои обязательства и по объемам, и по ценам. Это создает базовые условия для развития турецкой экономики. "Потому что бизнес понимает, как он будет жить на перспективу, уверен в этих поставках", - пояснил президент РФ.

Кроме того, Путин обратил внимание на создание российско-турецкого инвестиционного фонда с общим зарезервированным капиталом €900 млн. Это позволит привлечь в совместные проекты не менее $5 млрд, сказал президент РФ.

"Отношения между нашими странами развиваются весьма активно, плодотворно и с хорошим результатом, причем, по всем направлениям", - указал он. При этом Путин высказал мнение, что для обеспечения экономического суверенитета двух стран сделано недостаточно. "Поэтому президент Турции сегодня ставил вопросы о более широком использовании национальных валют в наших расчетах", - сказал российский лидер. На его взгляд, "есть и другие вопросы, которые представляют взаимный интерес".

Совет сотрудничества

Лидеры России и Турции приняли участие в заседании российско-турецкого Совета сотрудничества высшего уровня. В своем выступлении там Путин отметил, что расширению торговли РФ и Турции могла бы содействовать отмена действующих пока ограничений в этой сфере. Кроме того, по мнению президента РФ, дальнейшей активизации инвестиционного сотрудничества будет способствовать и запуск новых совместных проектов в различных отраслях экономики - промышленности, металлургии, сельском хозяйстве, в секторе высоких технологий.

Особое внимание он уделил вопросам взаимодействия в энергетической сфере, которое, по его словам, "приобрело подлинно стратегический характер". Россия, отметил Путин, является крупнейшим поставщиком природного газа в Турцию: в 2018 году было экспортировано 24 млрд куб. м, что покрывает почти половину потребностей республики.

Кроме того, по его словам, ключевым проектом в сфере энергетики является строительство в Турции атомной электростанции "Аккую". "Запуск первого блока станции намечен на 2023 год к 100-летнему юбилею Турецкой республики. На данном этапе необходимо привлечь дополнительное финансирование и заключить соответствующие соглашения с потенциальными турецкими инвесторами, и такие потенциальные инвесторы есть", - заверил Путин.

Глава государства в ходе выступления на Совете отметил развитие гуманитарных связей. "Уверен, что расширению культурных обменов, контактов в области образования, науки и туризма будет способствовать и проведение перекрестного Года культуры и туризма России и Турции, который открывается сегодня на торжественной церемонии в Большом театре", - сказал российский лидер.

Позднее лидеры двух стран встретились с представителями российских и турецких деловых кругов. На встрече президент РФ заверил, что Россия будет и впредь делать все необходимое, чтобы зарубежный бизнес чувствовал себя безопасно и комфортно. Путин напомнил, что Россия уже вышла на 31-е место в рейтинге свободы ведения бизнеса Всемирного банка, всего за пять лет поднявшись на несколько десятков позиций. Эрдоган, в свою очередь, пообещал ввести всевозможные послабления для представителей российского бизнеса, которые желают инвестировать средства в турецкую экономику.

Во встрече принимали участие руководители 15 крупнейших российских компаний. С турецкой стороны присутствовали главы 20 крупнейших компаний.

Приоритет "Триумфа"

Президенты двух стран на переговорах уделили большое внимание военно-техническому сотрудничеству. Российский лидер подчеркнул, что завершение контракта по поставке в Турцию зенитно-ракетных систем С-400 "Триумф" является приоритетом для Москвы и Анкары.

По словам Путина, в области ВТС у РФ и Турции есть и другие перспективные проекты. Он уточнил, что речь идет о поставках в Турцию современной российской продукции военного назначения. Президент РФ также заявил, что Россия и Турция "вполне могут выйти на совместные разработки и совместное производство высокотехнологичной военной техники".

Журналистов интересовало, не сможет ли повлиять мнение третьих стран на желание Анкары приобрести у Москвы ЗРС С-400. Вопрос возник в связи с активными попытками США не допустить реализации данной сделки. В ответ на это турецкий лидер подчеркнул, что приобретение у России ЗРС С-400 является суверенным правом Турции. "Если мы уже договорились и подписали этого соглашение, естественно, мы будем продолжать двигаться дальше. Это наше суверенное право, это наше решение, никто не может требовать от нас отказаться от него", - сказал Эрдоган.

Сирийский вопрос

Обсуждая международные вопросы, лидеры России и Турции более подробно остановились на проблеме сирийского урегулирования. Российский президент отметил энергичные усилия Москвы и Анкары для активизации внутриполитического процесса в Сирии. "Россия и Турция как гаранты астанинского процесса продолжают прилагать энергичные согласованные усилия по долгосрочной нормализации обстановки в этой стране", - подчеркнул Путин.

По итогам переговоров он отметил, что договоренности России и Турции по Идлибу реализуются, но не так быстро, как планировалось. "Нам пока не удалось выйти на те параметры, о которых мы в Сочи договаривались. Но я считаю, что она [идлибская проблема] решаема", - сказал Путин, добавив, что движение по этому направлению есть.

По мнению главы российского государства, политический процесс в Сирии начнется после того, как будет утвержден персональный состав Конституционного комитета. Работа над ним находится в стадии согласования в ООН, сказал Путин, добавив, что соответствующую работу ведут и Россия, и Турция.

Стороны также отметили необходимость продолжения борьбы с терроризмом в Сирии. По словам Эрдогана, "Турция будет и дальше бороться с террористическими организациями в Сирии на основе взаимопонимания с Россией". "Для нас очень чувствительным регионом является Идлиб. На сегодняшний день мы предприняли все необходимые шаги и продолжим их предпринимать", - сказал он.

Турецкий лидер сообщил, что Анкара "признает [курдские отряды] "Силы народной самообороны" и [партию] "Демократический союз" террористическими группировками, которые представляют такую же угрозу для национальной безопасности Турции и всего региона, как и террористическая организация "Исламское государство" (запрещена в РФ).

https://phototass4.cdnvideo.ru/width...08/5009470.jpg

© Алексей Никольский/ТАСС

https://tass.ru/politika/6309589

Познавательно :

https://lenta.ru/articles/2016/04/14/ankara/



Со времён Ленина и Ататюрка , интересный союз))

100 лет прошло как век)))

Кста :

----------


## OKA

" Посол РФ в США заявил, что мир может остаться без ограничения ядерных потенциалов
Анатолий Антонов отметил, что такое развитие событий чрезвычайно опасно в условиях развала режима контроля над вооружениями

ВАШИНГТОН, 9 апреля. /ТАСС/. Продление Договора о мерах по дальнейшему сокращению и ограничению стратегических наступательных вооружений (ДСНВ, неофициальное название СНВ-3) не является простой технической формальностью, оно требует от Вашингтона ответить на ряд вопросов Москвы. С таким предупреждением выступил в понедельник посол России в США Анатолий Антонов, комментируя по просьбе корреспондента ТАСС ситуацию вокруг ДСНВ в свете утверждений американских должностных лиц о том, что времени на продление этого договора остается достаточно.

"Искренне надеюсь, что судьба ДРСМД [Договора о ликвидации ракет средней и меньшей дальности] не постигнет ДСНВ. Срок его действия истекает в 2021 году. Мы неоднократно заявляли о готовности обсуждать перспективы его продления еще на пять лет. Но четкого ответа от Вашингтона по-прежнему нет", - отметил российский дипломат.

По его словам, "можно, конечно, надеяться, что время" на продление ДСНВ "еще есть". "Однако чем меньше его остается, тем больше риск оказаться в ситуации, когда впервые за последние 50 лет никаких правовых ограничений ядерных потенциалов не будет. Такое развитие событий чрезвычайно опасно в условиях общего кризиса двусторонних отношений и развала режима контроля над вооружениями", - подчеркнул Антонов.

"Между тем, - уточнил он, - хотел бы напомнить, что продление ДСНВ - это совсем не техническая формальность, которую можно было бы выполнить за 1-2 недели". "Нужно урегулировать серьезные проблемы, - пояснил Антонов. - Американская сторона должна в полном объеме снять российские озабоченности".

Согласно изложенной послом информации, речь идет о вопросах, касающихся так называемого "переоборудования" американцами своих СНВ. "<...> Объявленный Вашингтоном выход на требуемые уровни подлежащих контролю вооружений достигнут не только благодаря их реальным сокращениям, но и за счет одностороннего вывода США из засчета своих СНВ, объявленных ими переоборудованными, что мы пока не можем подтвердить, как того требует договор", - заявил Антонов.
"Равноправный профессиональный диалог"

Как заверил посол, Россия ответственно подходит к своим обязательствам в сфере контроля над вооружениями, разоружения и нераспространения.

"Наши предложения по урегулированию проблемы ДРСМД и сохранению ДСНВ остаются в силе. Глубоко убежден, что возможности вернуться к равноправному профессиональному диалогу еще не исчерпаны", - сказал дипломат.

"Но ни за кем бегать мы не будем. Подождем, пока наши партнеры созреют для того, чтобы вести с нами равноправный, содержательный диалог по этой важнейшей для всего мира тематике. Все наши предложения - на столе переговоров", - добавил в заключение посол.

Два договора

США впервые обвинили Россию в нарушении ДРСМД еще в июле 2014 года. Затем Вашингтон неоднократно повторял это заключение. Москва категорически отвергает выводы Вашингтона о несоблюдении ею ДРСМД и предъявляет встречные претензии относительно выполнения Соединенными Штатами условий договора.

США со 2 февраля приостановили выполнение своих обязательств в рамках ДРСМД. Президент Дональд Трамп и госсекретарь США Майкл Помпео пригрозили также, что Вашингтон через шесть месяцев выйдет из ДРСМД, если Москва не выполнит определенные требования, якобы касающиеся этого договора. США настаивают прежде всего на том, чтобы Россия уничтожила свою крылатую ракету наземного базирования 9М729, дальность которой, по утверждению Вашингтона, превышает установленную договором.

В связи с решениями американской администрации президент Владимир Путин заявил 2 февраля, что и Россия приостанавливает свое участие в ДРСМД.

ДСНВ был подписан Москвой и Вашингтоном в 2010 году. Согласно документу, каждая из сторон сокращает свои СНВ таким образом, чтобы через семь лет после его вступления в силу и в дальнейшем их суммарные количества не превышали 700 единиц для развернутых межконтинентальных баллистических ракет (МБР), баллистических ракет подводных лодок (БРПЛ) и тяжелых бомбардировщиков (ТБ), 1550 единиц для боезарядов на них, 800 единиц для развернутых и неразвернутых пусковых установок МБР, БРПЛ и ТБ.

Договор остается в силе в течение 10 лет - до 2021 года, если не будет заменен до этого срока последующим соглашением. Он также может быть продлен не более чем на пять лет (то есть до 2026 года) по обоюдному согласию сторон.

Москва призывает Вашингтон не затягивать с решением вопроса о возможности продления договора и характеризует последний как "золотой стандарт" в области разоружения. "

https://tass.ru/politika/6309838

Хмм...




Так , глядишь, и в Германии о чём-то подумают... О свойом, о женском))

На 8:47 про интересы ))

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYlpCaeKIS8

----------


## Avia M

> Иран официально объявил США государством спонсирующим террориризм


Молодцы иранцы! К ответу их...
Они ещё и в выборы неприкрыто вмешиваются на Украине. Зеленский не исключил введение санкций... А что делать, необходимо реагировать.

----------


## Avia M

> Приоритет "Триумфа"


По газу похоже без триумфа... :Smile: 

Анкара и Москва пока не пришли к соглашению по ценам на российский газ, заявил Владимир Путин после переговоров с турецким коллегой Реджепом Эрдоганом.
Российский лидер подчеркнул, что цена "формируется не по воле "Газпрома", а рыночным способом.

https://ria.ru/20190409/1552497018.h...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

Ох...

"Никогда такого не было и вот опять.." ))

https://www.liveinternet.ru/users/komrik/post413048450/

" .. Эквадор выдал Ассанжа Британии по обещание не передавать журналиста-разоблачителя в страны, где его могут казнить. Конечно, в первую очередь имеется ввиду США.
Тем не менее, история Ассанжа наглядно показывает, что от США лучше скрываться в Москве, а не в Лондоне.
Также нельзя не отметить злопамятность Deep State, когда преследовать продолжают даже тогда, когда человек уже не представляет какой-то практической опасности (WikiLeaks вполне способен существовать и без Ассанжа) .
Преследование Челси Мэннинг и Ассанжа, а также мечтания о привлечении к ответственности Сноудена, должны послужить предостережением тем, кто еще захочет обнародовать грязное американское белье..."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4912662.html

Неужели старая Англия может терпеть оппозиционеров на своём борту?  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Встреча президента России Владимира Путина и северокорейского лидера Ким Чен Ына может состояться на следующей неделе, сообщает в понедельник агентство "Ренхап" со ссылкой на осведомленные источники.
       "Президент России Владимир Путин собирается посетить Дальний Восток примерно 24-го числа для участия во внутреннем мероприятии", - рассказал источник агентства.
       "Шансы того, что приблизительно в это время может пройти саммит России-КНДР, достаточно высоки", - отметил источник.
       Один из собеседников агентства предположил, что В.Путин, скорее всего, совершит поездку в дальневосточный регион, граничащий с северо-восточной частью Северной Кореи, после участия в форуме по инфраструктуре Китая "Один пояс, один путь", который состоится в Пекине 26-27 апреля.
       Еще один источник заявил, что саммит лидеров России и КНДР может состояться как после, так и до форума в Пекине.
       Эксперты полагают, что местом встречи В.Путина и Ким Чен Ына может стать Владивосток, но не исключают, что она может пройти и в других российских городах.
       "Саммит, вероятнее всего, пройдет в конце апреля или начале мая в городе на Дальнем Востоке, например, Владивостоке, однако мы не можем исключать и другие возможные места встречи, например, Москву", - заявил научный сотрудник сеульского института стратегии национальной безопасности.
       Сообщения о возможном визите северокорейского лидера в Россию стали появляться после второго саммита между Дональдом Трампом и Ким Чен Ыном, прошедшим 27-28 февраля во вьетнамском Ханое и завершившимся без каких-либо договоренностей.
       В то же время Пхеньян активизировал дипломатические контакты с Москвой. Только в марте три высокопоставленных чиновника из КНДР нанесли визиты в Россию. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...506163&lang=RU

А почему не на бронепоезде до Москвы ? Это ж романтика какая  :Biggrin: 


" КНДР выразила заинтересованность в приобретении у России двух гражданских самолётов, заявил вице-спикер Госдумы, руководитель фракции "Единая Россия" Сергей Неверов по итогам рабочего визита в Пхеньян.
       "На встрече с заместителем министра иностранных дел Им Чхон Илем, который в том числе курирует вопросы экономического сотрудничества, корейская сторона обозначила несколько предложений, о которых в ближайшее время я доложу непосредственно председателю партии "Единая Россия", председателю правительства Дмитрию Анатольевичу Медведеву и председателю Государственной Думы Вячеславу Викторовичу Володину", - сказал С.Неверов журналистам в воскресенье.
       Он пояснил, что "речь, в том числе, идёт о покупке двух гражданских пассажирских самолётов, которые обеспечат комфорт и безопасность международных рейсов КНДР". "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...506154&lang=RU

Летать там особо некому и некуда, кроме интуристов)) А так бы могли "суперджетов" напихать))

----------


## Avia M

> Москва призывает Вашингтон


Услышали!  :Cool:  "Большие пироги" с миром плывут в нашу сторону... :Confused: 

Развернутая в Средиземном море авианосная группировка американского флота является сигналом для Москвы. С таким заявлением выступил посол США в России Джон Хантсман, как следует из пресс-релиза Шестого флота ВМС США.
По его словам, каждый авианосец, который развернут в Средиземном море, представляет собой «100 тыс. т международной дипломатии».
Кроме того, Хантсман заявил, что дипломатические связи и диалог в сочетании с мощными оборонительными системами данных кораблей демонстрируют Москве, что если она стремится к улучшению отношений с США, то России необходимо «прекратить дестабилизирующую деятельность по всему миру».

https://iz.ru/871660/2019-04-24/poso...medium=desktop




> А почему не на бронепоезде до Москвы ? Это ж романтика какая


Разгадка в караваях... :Smile: 




> Девушки в русских народных костюмах встретили лидера КНДР с караваем.
> Как отмечается, Ким Чен Ын не стал пробовать каравай.


До Москвы, слишком много рискованных предложений.

----------


## OKA

" Владимир Путин и Ким Чен Ына разговаривали в формате один на один около двух часов. Это вдвое дольше предусмотренных протоколом на эту часть встречи 50 минут.

Разговор проходил за закрытыми дверями в одном из залов корпуса S кампуса ДВФУ. Члены делегаций не принимали участия в беседе, лидеров сопровождали только переводчики.

Владимир Путин назвал беседу тет-а-тет с Ким Чен Ыном обстоятельной.  

"Разумеется, поговорили и о ситуации на Корейском полуострове, обменялись мнениями о том, как и что нужно сделать для того, чтобы ситуация имела хорошие перспективы для улучшения", - подчеркнул президент.

Глава российского государства поблагодарил Ким Чен Ына за то, что он принял приглашение Москвы и приехал в Россию. Путин обращался к лидеру КНДР "уважаемый товарищ председатель".

В свою очередь лидер КНДР выразил надежду, что его диалог с российским лидером продолжится в полезном и конструктивном ключе.

"Только что у нас с вами, господин президент, прошел очень содержательный обмен мнениями с глазу на глаз по вопросам, представляющим взаимный интерес, по всем актуальным проблемам. Благодарю за прекрасно проведенное время и надеюсь, что наши переговоры продолжатся в том же русле, в полезном и конструктивном ключе", - сказал Ким Чен Ын..."

https://tass.ru/politika/6371453





> ...Разгадка в караваях...
> 
> Девушки в русских народных костюмах встретили лидера КНДР с караваем.
> Как отмечается, Ким Чен Ын не стал пробовать каравай. 
> 
> До Москвы, слишком много рискованных предложений.






Эт он зря есть не стал, просто попробовал  :Biggrin: 



Множество фото и роликов :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1590178.html

----------


## OKA

" Николас Мадуро в телевизионном обращении к нации сообщил, что пять военных получили ранения после прошедших в Каракасе протестов оппозиции во главе с самопровозглашенным президентом Хуаном Гуайдо.
       "У нас есть пять раненых военных в ходе событий на площади Альтамира, двое их них в тяжелом состоянии", - заявил президент Венесуэлы.
       Н.Мадуро обвинил протестующих в попытке "свергнуть законное правительство, чтобы поработить Венесуэлу."
       "Мы столкнулись с различными формами государственного переворота из-за навязчивых усилий венесуэльских правых, колумбийской олигархии и американской империи", - пояснил он, добавив, что военная авиабаза "Ла-Карлота" никогда не была под контролем оппозиции.
       По словам президента Венесуэлы, генпрокурор страны назначил трех национальных прокуроров, которые допрашивают всех участвовавших в беспорядках.
       Он уточнил, что прокурорам "поручено вести расследование и вынести уголовные обвинения".
       "Это не может остаться безнаказанным", - отметил Н.Мадуро.
       Он поблагодарил "высшее военное командование за его мужество в защите мира".
       Во вторник в Венесуэле начались массовые беспорядки. Лидер оппозиции Хуан Гуайдо заявил, что 1 мая в стране начнется "финальная часть "Операции Свобода". Он призвал военных страны поддержать его и помочь отстранить от власти президента Венесуэлы Николаса Мадуро.
       Позднее выступая перед сторонниками, Х.Гуайдо заявил, что большинство жителей Венесуэлы поддерживают его. Он также призвал венесуэльцев выходить на улицы и убеждать других также присоединяться к протестам. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...507376&lang=RU


" Европейские страны, ранее признавшие Хуана Гуадо самопровозглашенным главой Венесуэлы, начали осознавать необходимость более реалистичной позиции в отношении событий в стране, об этом свидетельствует сохранение дипломатических и торговых контактов с Каракасом, заявила в интервью РИА Новости посол Венесуэлы в ЕС Клаудиа Салерно Кальдера.

"Нет, торговля не остановилась, все продолжается, бизнес как обычно, контакты такие же официальные, как и должны быть", - заявила она, отвечая на вопрос, прервались ли дипломатические контакты и торговля после решения ряда стран ЕС признать Гуаидо. 

По ее словам, "сейчас достаточно ясно, что Мадуро является президентом, и европейцам придется принять тот факт, что они должны с ним говорить, они не могут просто обойти его стороной".

"Те страны, которые признали Гуаидо, впоследствии начали понимать, что он теряет влияние, что он никакой не президент, и начали сдавать назад в своих позициях, обходить некоторые заявления о признании, потом начали менять свой нарратив, что они, мол, признали "способность" Гуаидо созвать выборы, или его полномочия как главы парламента, и тому подобное. Они просто начали перефразировать свои признания, чтобы сделать их более реалистичными в контексте конституции и событий, реальности на месте", - заявила Кальдера.

По ее словам, европейцы "должны понять, что если даже они считают, что единственным решением будет проведение скорейших выборов, то они все равно не должны навязывать это, необходим диалог внутри страны и решение внутри страны, это не может быть решение от ЕС".

Она привела в пример участие ЕС в международной контактной группе. "Она появилась в тот момент, когда тональность подходов со стороны некоторых участников "группы Лимы" и европейских стран, я бы сказала, были чрезвычайно противоречивыми. Эти отдельные заявления никак не помогали снижению напряженности. Я думаю, что группа была призвана как-то организовать радикальные заявления из ЕС и Латинской Америки и собрать их в виде более сдержанного подхода", - сказала Кальдера.

"Именно поэтому, мне кажется, они пришли к такому усредненному варианту, при котором были разделены вопросы, касающиеся срочных нужд населения и необходимости их удовлетворить при соблюдении гуманитарных принципов, без политизации, с участием институтов ООН, с учетом того, что необходимо одобрение властей Венесуэлы", - отметила она.

В Венесуэле 21 января начались массовые протесты против президента Мадуро вскоре после приведения его к присяге. Глава Национальной ассамблеи, подконтрольной оппозиции, Хуан Гуаидо незаконно провозгласил себя временным главой государства. Ряд стран Запада во главе с США заявили о признании Гуаидо. 
В свою очередь Мадуро назвал главу парламента марионеткой США. Россия, Китай, Турция и ряд других стран поддержали Мадуро как легитимного президента. В Москве назвали "президентский статус" Гуаидо несуществующим."

https://ria.ru/20190501/1553213527.html


Может на этот раз проявят себя амерские авианосцы и кубанос-партизанос))


" Президент США Дональд Трамп заявил, что готов ввести мощные дополнительные санкции против Кубы в случае, если эта страна не выведет своих военных из Венесуэлы.

       "Если кубинские военные и ополченцы не прекратят немедленно проводить военные и иные операции с целью "убить" или уничтожить конституцию Венесуэлы, то против Кубы будут введены тотальное эмбарго и санкции высшего уровня", - написал он в Twitter.

       "Надеюсь, все кубинские солдаты быстро и мирно вернутся на свой остров", - добавил он.
       США часто обвиняют Кубу в оказании поддержки властям Венесуэлы, столкнувшимся с массовыми акциями протеста оппозиции."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...507371&lang=RU



" Госсекретарь США Майкл Помпео заявил, что Вашингтон при необходимости может инициировать военную операцию в Венесуэле. «Президент совершенно ясно и последовательно обозначил: военные действия возможны. Если это то, что будет необходимо, США это сделают»,— сказал он в беседе с репортером Fox Business.

Господин Помпео подчеркнул, что для США был бы предпочтителен сценарий мирного перехода власти в стране, при котором Николас Мадуро ушел бы в отставку, а в стране прошли выборы нового президента. «Мы стараемся сделать все возможное, чтобы избежать насилия»,— добавил госсекретарь.

По его мнению, причиной для ввода войск США в страну мог бы стать арест лидера венесуэльской оппозиции Хуана Гуайдо.

Майкл Помпео в интервью телеканалу CNN сообщил, что президент Венесуэлы Николас Мадуро планировал уехать из страны утром во вторник, 30 апреля, но властям России удалось его уговорить не делать этого. В этот же день в Каракасе прошел митинг в поддержку господина Гуайдо, которую действующие власти посчитали попыткой госпереворота. "

https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3961380#id1742651

----------


## Avia M

> Майкл Помпео в интервью телеканалу CNN сообщил, что президент Венесуэлы Николас Мадуро планировал уехать из страны утром во вторник


Мадуро заявил, что "в США еще не было такого сумасшедшего правительства".

https://ria.ru/20190501/1553217395.h...medium=desktop




> "Надеюсь, все кубинские солдаты быстро и мирно вернутся на свой остров"


Интересно, если американские солдаты вернутся на свой и там "встанут лагерем"? Полагаю, атмосфера на планете станет чище... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Мадуро заявил, что "в США еще не было такого сумасшедшего правительства".
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190501/1553217395.h...medium=desktop...


" Заявления представителей администрации США о том, что президент Венесуэлы Николас Мадуро планировал покинуть страну во время попытки госпереворота, не соответствуют действительности, заявил в четверг глава МИД России Сергей Лавров.

"Если перечислять все, что говорят официальные представители американской администрации про Венесуэлу, то можно бесконечно задавать вопросы, и на все эти вопросы, как правило, ответ будет, если дипломатично, то: неправда", - сказал он журналистам, комментируя слова госсекретаря США Майкла Помпео, что Мадуро был готов уехать на Кубу.

Лавров отметил, что в ходе состоявшего накануне телефонного разговора Помпео "призывал отказаться от поддержки Мадуро", призывал Россию и Кубу не вмешиваться в дела Венесуэлы.

"Я ему ответил, основываясь на нашей проницательной позиции, что мы никогда не вмешиваемся в чужие дела, - добавил министр, - и других призываем делать то же самое".

Ранее Помпео в эфире CNN заявил, что Мадуро, столкнувшись с протестами оппозиции, был готов покинуть страну, однако Россия его отговорила.

Глава МИД Венесуэлы Хорхе Арреаса в тот же день назвал ложью заявления Помпео о планах Мадуро уехать. Он также упрекнул президента США Дональда Трампа в том, что тот постоянно осуждает "фейковые новости", но сам занимается их распространением в отношении Венесуэлы и Кубы.

Как сообщалось, 30 апреля в Венесуэле прошли массовые акции протеста против президента Венесуэлы. В частности, беспорядки произошли близ базы ВВС в Каракасе.

Сам Мадуро, выступая перед своими сторонниками в Каракасе 1 мая, также заявил, что версия США о том, что он днем ранее был готов бежать из страны во время акций протеста оппозиции, не соответствует действительности."

https://www.interfax.ru/world/660018


Странно... опять амеры зачем-то лгут))  


" Президент Венесуэлы Николас Мадуро при проведении политического курса не принимает самостоятельных решений. С таким утверждением выступил в четверг президент Бразилии Жаир Болсонару в интервью газете Folha de S.Paulo.

"Мадуро даже самим собой не распоряжается. Им командуют генералы - кубинские и в большей степени российские", - считает политик. По мнению главы крупнейшего латиноамериканского государства, венесуэльский лидер находится под постоянным наблюдением силовиков.

Бразилия использует все дипломатические возможности в решении венесуэльского вопроса, заявил Болсонару. "Мы готовы использовать возможности МИД по-максимуму. Кроме насильственных действий, мы готовы на все, чтобы восстановить демократию в Венесуэле", - приводит газета слова политика. По мнению главы крупнейшего латиноамериканского государства, существующий раскол в армии Венесуэлы может со временем проявиться в военном руководстве, которое как считает Болсонару является реальным обладателем власти в Боливарианской Республике..."

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/6398032


Ну вот опять те же самые русские агенты - Трамп и Васечкин, однако)) Надо же, уже генералы  :Biggrin: 

Но кто же  из них кубинский ? Вот в чём вопрос )) 

Эх, ещё и Ким собирался своих туда отправить на попутной АПЛ c Марса))

----------


## Avia M

> Странно... опять амеры зачем-то лгут))


Вот и ответ от "потриота" :Cool: . Меняем в тексте, Соловьёва на Байдена (там много на выбор), НАТО с Россией местами...




> все эти "глашатаи идеологии", типа Соловьева, почему то льют в уши, что НАТО зло и Россия богом избрана, но при этом покупают "дачи" в Италии. Такая, двуликая у них идеология.

----------


## Red307

> Вот и ответ от "потриота". Меняем в тексте, Соловьёва на Байдена (там много на выбор), НАТО с Россией местами...


Следуя далее вашей логике меняем "дачу в Италии" на "домик в Крыму/Сочи", и получается:"Байден покупает домик в Крыму/Сочи"))

Праздники не прошли мимо, товарищ фантазер?))

----------


## Avia M

> Праздники не прошли мимо, товарищ фантазер?))


Увы, проходят мимо (дела сердечные).
Радует, что вы меня прекрасно поняли и осознали двуликость американского величия.
Касаемо Байдена младшего, в газетах пишут интерес у него в украинских недрах...

----------


## Red307

> Увы, проходят мимо (дела сердечные).
> Радует, что вы меня прекрасно поняли и осознали двуликость американского величия.
> Касаемо Байдена младшего, в газетах пишут интерес у него в украинских недрах...


Ну а чего у Байдена с домиком в Крыму?

----------


## Nazar

> Ну а чего у Байдена с домиком в Крыму?


У нас телеведущим запрещено покупать зарубежную недвижимость? Или в вас врожденная зависть говорит, что вам не досталось?

----------


## Avia M

> Ну а чего у Байдена с домиком в Крыму?





> Детский сад.


Надеюсь ответ исчерпывающий.

----------


## Red307

> У нас телеведущим запрещено покупать зарубежную недвижимость? Или в вас врожденная зависть говорит, что вам не досталось?


Вам рассказывают, как на западе все плохо, и по этом сами там покупают недвижимость. С их стороны это двуличие, с вашей - придумайте сами себе название)))

----------


## Red307

> Надеюсь ответ исчерпывающий.


Ты ("на вы" с таким простаком просто стыдно) предложил поиграть в игру и сам понял, что попал в тупик, теперь начались шарады с цитатами.

----------


## Nazar

> Вам рассказывают, как на западе все плохо, и по этом сами там покупают недвижимость. С их стороны это двуличие, с вашей - придумайте сами себе название)))


Кто мне рассказывает что на Западе все плохо? Мне рассказывают что политика Запада ( причем далеко не всего ), направлена против России, причем в тоже самое время, мне рассказывают, что ближайший Запад, во многом начинает занимать позиции схожие с российской. А сравнивая телеведущего и одного из ведущих политиков США, который еще и в президенты собирается, вы не то что в тупик, вы попали в просак...

----------


## Red307

> Кто мне рассказывает что на Западе все плохо? Мне рассказывают что политика Запада ( причем далеко не всего ), направлена против России, причем в тоже самое время, мне рассказывают, что ближайший Запад, во многом начинает занимать позиции схожие с российской. А сравнивая телеведущего и одного из ведущих политиков США, который еще и в президенты собирается, вы не то что в тупик, вы попали в просак...


Я не знаю, вы специально себя так ведёте или это просто невнимательность. Прочитайте пост номер 886, под который вы между прочим поставили лайк, кто кого с кем там сравнивает.)) 
Я всего лишь принял, предложенную мне игру.

Ну не первый раз уже, господин модератор))

----------


## Nazar

> Я не знаю, вы специально себя так ведёте или это просто невнимательность.


А может это наоборот обостренная внимательность?  :Wink: 




> Прочитайте пост номер 886, под который вы между прочим поставили лайк, кто кого с кем там сравнивает.))


Я его прочитал перед тем как лайк поставить. Причем ставил я его вполне осознанно.



> Я всего лишь принял, предложенную мне игру.


А мне кажется нет. Я считаю что вам напомнили, что вы сугубо однобоки в своих суждениях и оценках. И показывая с осуждением пальцем в одну сторону, вы не желаете замечать что творится в другой.



> Ну не первый раз уже, господин модератор))


И не последний, поверьте.
Кстати да. Господа все в Париже.(с) :Wink:

----------


## Avia M

> Ты ("на вы" с таким простаком просто стыдно)


Вам стыдно должно быть перед начальником, за полный провал миссии на данном форуме.
Простаков и мудаков (сплошь ваши перлы) здесь действительно нет. Тужитесь напрасно...

----------


## Red307

> А может это наоборот обостренная внимательность? 
> 
> 
> 
> Я его прочитал перед тем как лайк поставить. Причем ставил я его вполне осознанно.
> 
> 
> А мне кажется нет. Я считаю что вам напомнили, что вы сугубо однобоки в своих суждениях и оценках. И показывая с осуждением пальцем в одну сторону, вы не желаете замечать что творится в другой.
> 
> ...


Я "замечаю, что творится в другой". Просто вы озвучиваете ту позиция, поэтому я озвучиваю противоположную. Баланс стоит в основе всего))

----------


## Red307

> Вам стыдно должно быть перед начальником, за полный провал миссии на данном форуме.
> Простаков и мудаков (сплошь ваши перлы) здесь действительно нет. Тужитесь напрасно...


Как оказалось, простаки на форуме присутствуют.  Да и не говорил я, что их нет.

----------


## Avia M

> Баланс стоит в основе всего))


"Премьер-министр Великобритании Тереза Мэй пригласила избранного президента Зеленского посетить Великобританию при первой же возможности, и оба политика согласились поддерживать тесную связь"

https://ria.ru/20190425/1553016007.html?in=t

Интересно, на сколько тесная будет связь и баланс?  :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

> Просто вы озвучиваете ту позиция, поэтому я озвучиваю противоположную.


Да я вообще ничего не озвучиваю. Комментирую иногда.

----------


## Red307

> Да я вообще ничего не озвучиваю. Комментирую иногда.


Аналогично.

----------


## OKA

" Президент США Дональд Трамп в пятницу заявил, что доволен "долгой и очень хорошей беседой" с президентом Путиным.
       "Провел долгую и очень хорошую беседу с президентом России Путиным", - написал он в своем Твиттере.
       "Мы обсудили торговлю, Венесуэлу, Украину, Северную Корею, (соглашения) по контролю над ядерными вооружениями, и даже российскую "охоту на ведьм". Очень продуктивный разговор!" - заявил Д.Трамп.
       Он добавил, что "ладить с Россией и Китаем, и всеми остальными - это очень хорошо, а не плохо".
       Ранее Белый дом США и Кремль сообщили, что два лидера провели телефонный разговор и обсудили широкий спектр актуальных тем.
       В частности, в пресс-службе Кремля сообщили по итогам разговора В.Путина и Д.Трампа, что "главы государств выразили удовлетворение состоявшимся разговором, который носил деловой и конструктивный характер", и условились "о продолжении контактов на различных уровнях". В Кремле уточнили, что "продолжительный телефонный разговор" двух лидеров состоялся по инициативе американской стороны. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...507487&lang=RU

И про Кима подобное говорил)) "Хитёр бобёр"))


"  ..БЕЛЫЙ ДОМ

       Ранее о телефонном разговоре Д.Трампа и В.Путина проинформировали в Вашингтоне.
       Как заявила журналистам представитель Белого дома Сара Сандерс, президент США Дональд Трамп и президент России Владимир Путин в ходе телефонного звонка в пятницу обсудили ситуацию в Венесуэле, КНДР, а также доклад спецпрокурора Роберта Мюллера.
       "Ранее этим утром президент (США Дональд Трамп) поговорил с президентом (России Владимиром - ИФ). Они провели хорошую беседу, они говорили более часа", - сказала С.Сандерс журналистам.
       По ее словам, президенты США и России затронули темы Венесуэлы, КНДР, Украины, возможность продления действующих соглашений и заключения новых, при участии Китая.
       "Лидеры обсудили соглашения по ядерным вооружениям, новые и продленные, а также возможность провести переговоры с Китаем по этому вопросу. Они обсудили торговлю между двумя странами, и тот факт, что ее объемы увеличились после того, как президент (Д.Трамп) занял свой пост", - заявила С.Сандерс журналистам.
       "Они обсудили Украину, поговорили о Венесуэле и о КНДР. Это в целом была позитивная дискуссия", - добавила она.
       Согласно заявлению представителя Белого дома, Д.Трамп в ходе телефонного разговора заявил, что "Соединенные Штаты поддерживают народ Венесуэлы", и основное внимание в ходе разговора президент США уделил вопросу помощи венесуэльцам.
       Кроме того, С.Сандерс также заявила, что Вашингтон не исключает возможность военного вмешательства США в ситуацию в Венесуэле.
       "Рассматриваются все варианты", - заявила она на соответствующий вопрос журналиста.
       В том, что касается КНДР, по словам С.Сандерс, Д.Трамп и В.Путин вновь заявили о необходимости и приверженности к денуклеаризации Северной Кореи.
       "Президент Трамп повторил несколько раз, что Россия должна продолжать помогать и не ослаблять давление на КНДР, чтобы та провела денуклеаризацию", - сказала С.Сандерс.
       Она отметила, что Д.Трамп и В.Путин затронули тему доклада спецпрокурора Роберта Мюллера. По словам С.Сандерс, они коротко обсудили эту тему.
       "Оба лидера знали, что там не было сговора", - сказала она..."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...507485&lang=RU

Таки Трамп не наш? )) Вот дела... ))


" В Вашингтоне ожидают итогов переговоров госсекретаря США Майка Помпео и министра иностранных дел России Сергея Лаврова на следующей неделе, заявила журналистам в пятницу представитель Белого дома Сара Сандерс.
       "Я знаю, что госсекретарь Помпео ожидает встречи со своим коллегой (главой МИД РФ Сергеем Лавровым - ИФ) на следующей неделе. Посмотрим, что будет после этой беседы", - сказала она.
       Так она ответила на вопрос о возможности встречи президента США Дональда Трампа и президента России Владимира Путина.
       Ранее сообщалось, что М.Помпео и С.Лавров проведут встречу в Финляндии на полях Арктического совета.
       Венесуэла станет главной темой намеченных на 6 мая в Финляндии переговоров главы МИД РФ Сергея Лаврова с госсекретарем США Майком Помпео, сообщил в пятницу замглавы МИД РФ Сергей Рябков.
       "Встреча состоится. Понятно, что Венесуэла станет главной темой встречи Лавров-Помпео в Рованиеми. Кроме того, по-видимому, речь пойдет о Сирии, возможно об Украине ", - сказал С.Рябков в пятницу "Интерфаксу". По словам С.Рябкова, "если останется время, министры могут коснуться и двусторонней тематики".
       Накануне пятницу в МИД России сообщили, что глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров может провести встречу с госсекретарем США Майком Помпео на следующей неделе в финском Рованиеми. "Возможность такой встречи не исключаем", - заявили "Интерфаксу" в департаменте информации и печати МИД РФ.
       6-7 мая в Рованиеми состоится заседание Арктического совета, в котором ожидается участие российского министра и госсекретаря США.
       Ранее в четверг западные СМИ сообщали со ссылкой на представителя госдепа США, что М.Помпео и С.Лавров, как ожидается, встретятся на следующей неделе "на полях" заседания Арктического совета и обсудят разногласия Вашингтона и Москвы в отношении кризиса в Венесуэле. Представитель госдепа отмечал, что М.Помпео и С.Лавров в ходе переговоров также затронут "широкий круг вопросов".
       В пятницу вечером стало известно о разговоре президентов США и РФ Дональда Трампа и Владимира Путина. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...507486&lang=RU

----------


## Avia M

> Таки Трамп не наш? )) Вот дела... ))


Да наш, наш! Мы же вмешивались на два срока... :Smile: 




> " Президент США Дональд Трамп в пятницу заявил, что доволен "долгой и очень хорошей беседой" с президентом Путиным.


В связи, вспоминаю позитивные визиты г-на Лукашенко. А вскоре после убытия, выплескивает кучу недовольств. Прям закономерность.

----------


## Avia M

> не желаете замечать что творится в другой.


Штришок о другой, "великой двуликой власти в америке".




> Эрнандес просил оказать содействие при получении документов для въезда на территорию Соединенных Штатов, чтобы его 3-летнему сыну могли сделать операцию на головном мозге. Однако американские власти отказали ему в помощи, поскольку сочли его представителем преступного и коррупционного правительства


https://www.gazeta.ru/army/news/2019...medium=desktop

----------


## Red307

> Штришок о другой, "великой двуликой власти в америке".
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.gazeta.ru/army/news/2019...medium=desktop


А в чем двуликость? В том, что Венесуэла строила чавесизм, основанный на ненависти к США, при этом глава гвардии и контрразведки (считай глава репрессионного аппарата) собрался ехать в эти самые ненавистные соединённые штаты? Ну в принципе да, Эрнандес двуличный.

----------


## Avia M

> А в чем двуликость?


Ты ("на вы" с таким простаком просто стыдно) предложил поиграть в игру и сам понял, что попал в тупик.
Читай внимательнее по ссылке, ответ на поверхности... Или всё же праздники сказываются? :Confused: 

Поймите милейший, при таком подходе с вами бессмысленно дискутировать. 

P.S. Кст., на площадках МАКСа, при желании можно пообщаться с форумчанами о политике и авиации...

----------


## Red307

> Ты ("на вы" с таким простаком просто стыдно) предложил поиграть в игру и сам понял, что попал в тупик.
> Читай внимательнее по ссылке, ответ на поверхности... Или всё же праздники сказываются?
> 
> Поймите милейший, при таком подходе с вами бессмысленно дискутировать. 
> 
> P.S. Кст., на площадках МАКСа, при желании можно пообщаться с форумчанами о политике и авиации...


При каком "таком подходе"?

Ты ж сам выложил новость. При этом твой комментарий не отражает причинно-следственную связь. 
Если мужчине предложили сотрудничать, а он отказался, значит не заинтересован. Если не заинтересован, ну так нечего тогда проситься в США. 
Это только Россия - щедрая душа. Нам сбивают самолёты (причем не случайно, а из заранее устроенной засады), а мы им южный поток, с-400 и су-57.))

 В Израиле и Германии тоже отличная медицина.

----------


## OKA

" Северная Корея провела очередные военные испытания. Она запустила ракету малой дальности в направлении Японского моря. Об этом сообщает агентство Yonhap со ссылкой на южнокорейских военных. Отмечается, что пуск был осуществлен с площадки рядом с городом Вонсан на юго-восточном побережье КНДР в 9:06 по местному времени.

Напомним, три недели назад Северная Корея испытала тактическое управляемое оружие нового типа. "Это очень весомое событие в повышении боевой мощи народной армии", - заявил тогда лидер КНДР Ким Чен Ын.  Испытания стали первыми в республике после февральской встречи во Вьетнаме северокорейского лидера и президента США. "

https://rg.ru/2019/05/04/severnaia-k...ogo-moria.html

Одним ударом много целей))

И испытания провели, и амерским вассалам о себе напомнили , и нового императора японского фелельверком поздравили  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Если мужчине предложили сотрудничать, а он отказался, значит не заинтересован.


Вы серьёзно? Или действительно не осознали?
Мужчина? Отставить. Речь о жизни ребёнка 3-х лет, которая у "байденов" стала разменной монетой... Как это ни печально.
Это главное, что следует из текста. На мой взгляд вы умышленно делаете вид, что не поняли причинно-следственную связь. Посему столь категоричное заявление с моей стороны.




> Это только Россия - щедрая душа. Нам сбивают самолёты (причем не случайно, а из заранее устроенной засады), а мы им южный поток, с-400 и су-57.))


Тема "щекотливая", см. предложение выше.
Всех благ.

----------


## Red307

> Вы серьёзно? Или действительно не осознали?
> Мужчина? Отставить. Речь о жизни ребёнка 3-х лет, которая у "байденов" стала разменной монетой... Как это ни печально.
> Это главное, что следует из текста. На мой взгляд вы умышленно делаете вид, что не поняли причинно-следственную связь. Посему столь категоричное заявление с моей стороны.
> 
> 
> 
> Тема "щекотливая", см. предложение выше.
> Всех благ.


А был ли мальчик?(с)
Они там такого могут понаписать, что б ронимая русская душа ещё крепче сплотилась против "агрессора". Так что не надо соплей.

Штаты в их идеологии враг номер один. И как он собирался везти своего родного ребенка в логово врагу? Двуличие на двуличие двуличием погоняет.

Так что тут у госдепа четкая позиция, а не " двуликость" - ненавидишь нас, ну тогда ты 6ам тут не нужен. И никакие "больные дети" не прокатят.

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/mat...onroe-doctrine

" Фантомные боли "доктрины Монро"

Принимая активное участие в венесуэльском кризисе Россия показывает, что не собирается следовать доктрине Монро и оставляет за собой право вмешиваться в дела стран западного полушария, заявил в интервью Fox News главный редактор The Washington Free Beacon Мэтью Континетти. При этом эксперт считает, что США не должны исключать военный вариант действий хотя бы по той причине, чтобы внушить страх Николасу Мадуро и его «режиму».

Россия — это «ключевой игрок» в венесуэльском кризисе и она совершенно не заинтересована в том, чтобы следовать доктрине Монро — политике невмешательства в дела западных стран, заявил в интервью Fox News главный редактор The Washington Free Beacon Мэтью Континетти.
«Я считаю здесь Россию ключевым игроком, — отметил Континетти. — Посмотрите на действия России, начиная от полётов военных в Венесуэлу и кончая внедрением офицеров военизированных формирований без знаков различия и отправкой официальных военных советников и помощи Мадуро».

Подобное заявление главный редактор сделал на фоне восстания в Венесуэле, где глава оппозиции Хуан Гуаидо и его сторонники попытались свергнуть президента Николаса Мадуро, которого поддерживают Куба и Россия.
«Россия, очевидно, пытается ниспровергнуть доктрину Монро, которая на протяжении многих веков декларировала принцип невмешательства посторонних государств в дела западного полушария», — добавил он.

Ранее госсекретарь США Майк Помпео обвинил Россию в том, что именно она убедила Мадуро остаться в стране. «Мадуро пора уйти, а Венесуэле — восстановить её однажды крупную экономику», — призвал госсекретарь.

Хотя планы США в отношении Венесуэлы пока неизвестны, сенатор Линдси Грэм сообщил, что Вашингтон может прибегнуть к военному варианту действий. «На месте Трампа я бы дал русским и кубинцам понять, что этому пора положить конец. В случае если Гуаидо или его соратникам нанесут вред, мы спросим с них», — добавил политик.

Грэму вторил и советник по национальной безопасности Джон Болтон, который, оговорившись, что администрация стремится к «мирной передачи власти», не исключил никаких вариантов действий в отношении «режима Мадуро».
«Важно не исключать военный вариант действий, потому что это внушит страх Мадуро и его сообщникам. Однако меня беспокоит то, что они больше боятся России, чем США», — отметил Континетти.

Материалы ИноТВ содержат оценки исключительно зарубежных СМИ и не отражают позицию RT

Оригинал новости ИноТВ:
https://russian.rt.com/inotv/2019-03...reklyuchilas-s



Стоит напомнить, что доктрина Монро в ее 2-м издании некоторое время работала после поражения СССР в Холодной войне.
До этого несколько десятилетий СССР вполне спокойно ее игнорировал, расширяя свое влияние в Латинской Америке, опираясь на союзные социалистические правительства и партизанские движения, имея на Кубе развернутые военные базы.

В 90х, это влияние сошло на нет - поддержка социалистических стран и движений прекратилась, военное присутствие на Кубе сократилось, а уже при Путине и базу в Лурдесе закрыли.
Китай же в те годы придерживался очень осторожной стратегии и активно в регион не лез. Ввиду этого, США могли пробавляться мыслью, что они контролируют регион полностью - как во времена доктрины Монро.

Но уже в конце 90х начались проблемы, так как проамериканские режимы в Южной Америке начали крошиться под грузом социально-экономических проблем, что и обусловило "левый поворот" нулевых, когда почти вся Южная Америка из "синей" стала "розовой".
Некоторые забывают, что тот же Чавес пришел к власти именно на демократических выборах, так как его предшественники, которых сейчас пытаются силой навязать Венесуэле, полностью обанкротились в глазах населения. США этот момент откровенно проморгали (Буш-младший больше занимался Ближним Востоком и "войной с терроризмом") и лишь при Обаме начали предпринимать действенные контрмеры, которые в итоге привели к восстановлению контроля над Южной Америкой, за исключением "тройки тирании" (Кубы, Венесуэлы и Никарагуа).

Но к тому времени Россия и Китай снова начали заявлять свои амбиции, в том числе и в Южной Америке. Это сначала проявлялось в форме военно-технического сотрудничества, экономических контрактов, улучшения дипломатических отношений.
С объявлением Китая и России стратегическими противниками США, Вашингтон прямым текстом обозначил, что намерен выгнать Китай и Россию из Южной Америки - никаких баз, станций спутникового слежения, аэродромов для стратегов, поставок оружия и главное - никаких политических режимов, комплиментарно относящихся к политике Пекина и Москвы.

Разумеется, США пытаются вернуться к ситуации 90х годов, когда почти во всех странах региона сидели зависимые режимы, Россия уже не могла на что-то здесь рассчитывать, а Китай еще не мог. Идеальная ситуация для вашингтонских гегемонистов.
Но проблема в том, что США уже не те, что в 90-е годы, как и Россия с Китаем. США очевидно переживают существенный кризис своей всемирной гегемонии, которая оспаривается в Евразии, Африке и Южной Америке. Китай и Россия, главные акторы этого процесса, хотя помимо них существуют и региональные игроки, расшатывающие столь приятный Вашингтону миропорядок - Иран, Турция, КНДР и т.д.

В условиях конфронтации между США с одной стороны и Китаей и Россией с другой - было по меньшей мере наивно думать, что после окриков из Вашингтона, китайцы и русские возьмут под козырек и уйдут. Времена, когда окрики были действенны, уже ушли в прошлое, вместе с эпохой Буша-младшего. В Вашингтоне это уже понимают, пытаясь перестраивать региональные стратегии, но никак не могут отказаться от менторского тона в дипломатических отношениях с основными оппонентами, рассказывая Китаю и России, что "они должны уйти" и что "тут наша территория, этот континент наш согласно доктрине Монро". 

Естественно, эти претензии игнорируются, если учесть, что США размещают свои войска на западных границах России, а у Китая под боком развернута целая россыпь военных баз, включая позиционный район ПРО. Логика новой Холодной войны требует, чтобы под боком у США была создана перманентная стратегическая угроза, которая может выражаться в разных формах - спутниковой станции слежения в Аргентине, восстановленной станции разведки на Кубе, Никарагуанском канале обнуляющим бонусы США связанные с контролем над Панамским каналом, накачанная оружием Венесуэла и т.д. Вариантов много - какие-то могут и будут реализованы, какие-то - нет. Главное, что Южная Америка тоже может являться источником стратегических проблем для США.

Когда Бзежинский писал свою "Великую шахматную доску", он был сосредоточен на вопросах укрепления контроля над Евразией. Ныне, времена изменились и Вашингтону напомнили, что Южная Америка тоже является частью "великой шахматной доски", где тоже можно передвигать фигуры. Удержать контроль Вашингтон сможет только силой, но не словом - их вес сейчас слишком ничтожен, чтобы служить для субъектных стран руководством к действию."

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/4963635.html

----------


## OKA

" Отставной адмирал ВМС США, бывший верховный главнокомандующий Объединенными вооруженными силами НАТО в Европе Джеймс Ставридис в своей статье для журнала Time предложил усилить санкции в отношении России вплоть до введения «более широких ограничений на поездки для российских граждан, которые хотят посетить США с любыми целями».

«Без сомнения, мы пострадали от прямого удара в сердце нашей демократической системы со стороны русских, и, без сомнения, мы ответили очень немногим, помимо нескольких символических жестов», — прокомментировал Ставридис итоги расследования приписываемого России вмешательства в американские выборы в 2016 году, которое проводил спецпрокурор США Роберт Мюллер.

По мнению Ставридиса, уже введенные ограничительные меры против России недостаточны, поскольку они коснулись небольшой группы россиян и «ни на минуту не привлекут внимание» президента России Владимира Путина.

Ставридис добавил, что США не должны ограничиваться только санкциями против российского бизнеса, а распространить их, например, на спортивные команды, дипломатические делегации, образовательные учреждения, а также на «ключевых лидеров в России, вплоть до Путина и включая его».

Ставридис также предположил, что США могут начать поддерживать, как открыто, так и тайно, тех людей и группы в России, которые поддерживают демократию..."

https://rns.online/economy/Eks-glavk...Ha-2019-05-05/

А как жэж Лас-Вегас без русских ? ))

Борцунам за мир во всём мире и  демократию - на заметку)) Призрак Новодворской бродит по планете))

Скоро деньги в поддержку рекой потекут ))

А после придёт кгававая гэбня ... MWAHAHA   :Biggrin:   :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> Борцунам за мир во всём мире и  демократию


Вот одна юродивая борется, "лайки" воздаёт.




> «Джон Хантсман (посол америки) и Мэри Кей выполняют работу Господа в городе сатаны. Огромное спасибо за ваше служение нашей стране, это тяжелая работа»


 :Cool: От группы поддержки: 



> Они там такого могут понаписать, что б ронимая русская душа ещё крепче сплотилась против "агрессора". Так что не надо соплей.

----------


## OKA

" Никого ничто не возмущает в "этой стране". "

https://el-tolstyh.livejournal.com/9050859.html

Жуть. Мрак. И правда линчуют. И негры тоже.

В Омеригу- ни ногой))

----------


## OKA

" Президент США Дональд Трамп заявил, что не может допустить, чтобы Иран создал и располагал ядерным оружием.
       "Я не позволю Ирану иметь ядерное оружие", - сказал Трамп в интервью телеканалу Fox News.
       Он, тем не менее, отметил, что против войны с Ираном.
       "Я не хочу драки. Но в ситуации с Ираном просто нельзя позволить им обладать ядерным орудием - просто нельзя допустить, чтобы это случилось", - добавил президент.
       По его словам, он "не из тех, кто хочет ввязываться в войну, потому что война вредит экономике, война убивает людей, а это - главное - намного важнее всего остального".
       Трамп вновь призвал иранцев сесть за стол переговоров, хотя признал, что американские санкции против Ирана имеют серьезные последствия для иранской экономики.
       "Я разорвал ядерную сделку с Ираном, и должен вам сказать, я понятия не имел, что последствия этого будут столь сильными. В результате страна (Иран - ИФ) полностью опустошена с точки зрения экономики", - сказал он.
       Накануне Трамп пригрозил расправиться с Ираном, если это страна будет угрожать Вашингтону и провоцировать конфликт.
       "Если Иран хочет драки, то ему официально - конец. Никогда больше не угрожайте США", - написал он в Twitter.
       В последние недели отношения между Тегераном и США обострились. Некоторые иранские официальные лица в этой ситуации допускали резкие комментарии в адрес США. В то же время, глава МИД Ирана Джавад Зариф ранее на этой неделе выразил уверенность, что войны с США не будет. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...508516&lang=RU


Кхм. Зря он так про персов))

----------


## OKA

Про свободу и демократию в Польше :

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4853271.html

Кста :



))

----------


## OKA

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3420001.html

С чувством юмора в поряде))




Вообще, весьма познавательные выступления на этом форуме были.

----------


## OKA

" Власти США немедленно введут дополнительные пошлины на китайские товары, если председатель КНР Си Цзиньпин не приедет на саммит G20 28-29 июня в японской Осаке. Об этом президент Дональд Трамп заявил в понедельник в интервью телекомпании CNBC.

"Да, это будет", - ответил Трамп на соответствующий вопрос журналиста.

По словам хозяина Белого дома, Китаю придется заключить торговое соглашение с США. "Сейчас Китай абсолютно опустошен из-за того, что компании покидают его и уходят в другие страны, в том числе в нашу, потому что они не хотят платить пошлины", - сказал Трамп.

О компании Huawei президент сказал, что рассматривает ее как "угрозу национальной безопасности" США, однако, по его мнению, "было бы очень хорошо", если бы США смогли бы "сделать что-то в ее отношении" в рамках американо-китайских торговых переговоров. "

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/6535532

Ого, какие отношения , если это не фэйкньюс, конечно же ))

----------


## Avia M

> "Да, это будет"


И к чему это приведёт? Полагаю даже сам Трамп не ответит. Колосс Родосский не долго простоял.

----------


## OKA

> И к чему это приведёт? Полагаю даже сам Трамп не ответит. Колосс Родосский не долго простоял.


https://ria.ru/20190611/1555476860.html

----------


## Avia M

> https://ria.ru/20190611/1555476860.html





> Китай не хочет торговой войны, но и не боится ее...


А чего им бояться? Их много, да и джинсы американские они шьют. За океаном вряд ли захотят без порток ходить... :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

Министр национальной обороны Польши Мариуш Блащак объявил о договоренности с США увеличить число американских военных в республике.

https://ria.ru/20190429/1553164260.html

Молодец какой! Меняем "фрау" на "пани"... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Министр национальной обороны Польши Мариуш Блащак объявил о договоренности с США увеличить число американских военных в республике.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20190429/1553164260.html
> 
> Молодец какой! Меняем "фрау" на "пани"...


" ..Президент Соединенных Штатов также заявил, что в ФРГ дислоцированы 52. тыс.американских военнослужащих. В то же время издание уточнило, что контингент меньше — 35 тыс. военных.

Германия подверглась критике и за реализацию проекта «Северный поток — 2». В США рассматривают введение санкций за поддержку строительства газопровода, напомнил Трамп. «Мы защищаем Германию от России, а Россия получает от Германии миллиарды долларов», — пояснил свою позицию глава государства, отмечает «Газета.ру».

В ходе встречи с Дудой Трамп отметил, что США могут направить в Польшу 2 тыс. военных дополнительно. Окончательное решение об этом не принято, подчеркнул американский лидер.

«Северный поток – 2» строится от России до Германии по дну Балтийского моря для обеспечения надежных поставок газа в Европу.

Большинство стран Европы поддерживают проект и участвуют в его реализации. 

Против выступают Польша, страны Прибалтики, Украина и США.

Германия и другие страны ЕС неоднократно указывали на значимость проекта для Европы и экономическую выгоду от него, призывая Вашингтон не политизировать строительство газопровода."

Президент Соединенных Штатов также заявил, что в ФРГ дислоцированы 52. тыс.американских военнослужащих. В то же время издание уточнило, что контингент меньше — 35 тыс. военных..."

https://iz.ru/888570/2019-06-13/tram...oval-germaniiu

----------


## OKA

" Сербия готова ввести свои войска на территорию Косово, если международные силы не смогут обеспечить безопасность сербскому населению в частично признанной республике. Об этом «Известиям» заявил первый вице-премьер, министр иностранных дел Сербии Ивица Дачич.

Политик подчеркнул, что албанская сторона намеренно устраивает провокации в регионе, чтобы изгнать сербов с севера Косово. Он также напомнил, что международные силы под руководством НАТО, ответственные за обеспечение стабильности в Косово (KFOR), обязаны защищать сербов.

«Если международное сообщество не отреагирует так, как предусмотрено резолюцией ООН, если сербы будут подвергаться погромам, если будут осуществляться нападения на них, тогда Белград вынужден будет отреагировать и Сербия готова к этому. Однако я надеюсь, что в этом не будет необходимости», — заявил Дачич. Кроме того, он поблагодарил российскую сторону за поддержку.

В 2004 году албанцы, проживающие в Косово, устроили погромы и вынудили сербов покинуть территорию. Через четыре года регион объявил о своей независимости от Сербии.

Признания самопровозглашенная республика добилась от Международного суда ООН в 2010 году. При этом Косово не признают порядка 60 стран, в том числе Россия, Китай, Греция, Испания и Израиль. "

https://iz.ru/888815/2019-06-13/v-mi...itoriiu-kosovo

Да ладно))

Покричат и успокоятся))



" Брюссель выявил российское вмешательство в выборы в Европарламент

В докладе, подготовленном в Еврокомиссии, говорится о продолжающейся дезинформационной деятельности российских источников, направленной на снижение явки избирателей и изменение их предпочтений.
Источник: Reuters

Выборы в Европарламент, прошедшие в странах Евросоюза с 23 по 26 мая, подверглись вмешательству из России. Об этом сообщила в пятницу, 14 июня, газета Financial Times со ссылкой на обзор, подготовленный Еврокомиссией и внешнеполитическим ведомством ЕС по итогам выборов.

«Собранные доказательства свидетельствуют о продолжающейся и устойчивой дезинформационной деятельности российских источников, направленной на снижение явки избирателей и влиянии на предпочтения избирателей», — отмечается в документе, который будет опубликован 14 июня.
Дезинформация затрагивала самый широкий круг тем: под вопрос ставилась сама демократическая легитимность ЕС и на обсуждение выносились столь спорные для блока вопросы, как миграция и суверенитет.

В качестве примера распространенной в соцсетях дезинформации в отчете приводится пожар в соборе Нотр-Дам в Париже, который был использован для демонстрации «предполагаемого упадка западных и христианских ценностей в ЕС». "

https://news.mail.ru/politics/37633403/?frommail=1

Вот жэж Васечкин с Петровым неугомонные  :Biggrin: 

Не успели под Солнцесберийским собором следы замести, Дональда нашего, панимаешь, в презы к амерам пропихнуть, и вот те раз , вот те двас- и в дамки  :Biggrin:  

https://cdn.fishki.net/upload/post/2..._vasechkin.jpg

Парни-ураган!  :Cool:

----------


## PECHKIN

> " ..Президент Соединенных Штатов также заявил, что в ФРГ


Что за страна такая - ФРГ? 
Что-то тут не так  :Cool:

----------


## Nazar

> Что за страна такая - ФРГ? 
> Что-то тут не так


А что не так с ФРГ? Это государство пропало с политической карты мира? Вы с ГДР его не перепутали?

----------


## Avia M

> Что за страна такая - ФРГ? 
> Что-то тут не так


Трамп слабо ориентируется в географии...
А может имел ввиду кол-во со времен начала раздела Германии... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" «Власти США, включая разведывательное сообщество, на основе проведенного анализа пришли к выводу, что Россия проводила ядерные испытания, сопровождавшиеся ядерными взрывами крайне небольшой мощности», — приводит газета заявление Разведывательного управления Минобороны США.

Однако, как отмечает издание, в нем не приводятся детали об испытаниях, которые, как предполагают в Вашингтоне, были проведены Россией. Также не приводится и не публикуются материалы, которые могли подтвердить выводы военной разведки США.

В мае глава ведомства Роберт Эшли допустил, что Россия не придерживается «моратория на ядерные испытания в той форме, которая подразумевала бы полный запрет на такие испытания». Выступая в Институте Хадсона, Эшли тогда заявил, что «Россия, вероятно, не соблюдает установленный мораторий в части, касающейся стандарта «нулевой мощности» — ядерных зарядов малой мощности.

Однако позднее он под давлением со стороны журналистов, требовавших доказательств, был вынужден изменить формулировку, пояснив, что Россия располагает «потенциалом» для таких испытаний, который также есть у Китая и США.

Газета со своей стороны отмечает, что для нового заявления по этой теме выбраны более жесткие формулировки, чем в предыдущем случае.

Кроме того, издание указывает на то, что оно было сделано после встречи замглавы МИД РФ Сергея Рябкова и замгоссекретаря США по контролю над вооружениями и международной безопасности Андреа Томпсон в Праге.

МИД РФ в своем комментарии относительно майских заявлений Эшли счел его обвинения «абсолютно беспочвенными», сочтя это «грубой провокацией». Глава МИД РФ Сергей Лавров назвал эти утверждения «бредовыми домыслами»."

https://news.mail.ru/politics/37633600/?frommail=1

Классика- Д,бЪ  :Biggrin: 

Конопляных печенек  поди обожралися, и коксом занюхали  :Biggrin:  

Легалайзеры хрЕновы))

----------


## Nazar

> Трамп слабо ориентируется в географии...


Да нормально он ориентируется. ФРГ это официальное название Германии...

----------


## Avia M

> ФРГ это официальное название Германии...


Спасибо, сориентировался. "Немецкая волна" вещала - Bundesrepublik Deutschland (сокр. BRD)...




> Да нормально он ориентируется.


Возможно, но порой вызывает сомнения... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Депутат Госдумы Сергей Гаврилов в интервью "Коммерсанту" прокомментировал события вечера четверга, с которых начался митинг у здания грузинского парламента в Тбилиси и попытки оппозиции ворваться внутрь.

Российская делегация участвовала в заседании Генеральной Ассамблеи Межпарламентской Ассамблеи православия. Гаврилов, как ее председатель, по приглашению грузинской стороны, занял кресло спикера. По его словам, во время перерыва в заседании "в зал ворвались экстремисты, заняли президиум, уничтожили документы".

Экстремисты угрожали расправой. Среди них, по словам Гаврилова, могли быть грузинские депутаты. Его самого ударили. Из-за срыва визита Гаврилов не смог посетить могилу своего деда, похороненного в Грузии.
Как работает Межпарламентская Ассамблея православия

Межпарламентская Ассамблея православия (МАП) содействует принятию законов, отвечающих интересам православия, усиливает политические меры в деле защиты духовных ценностей православия и активизирует межцерковное общение. Организация появилась в 1993 году по инициативе парламента Греции. Ее штаб-квартира находится в Афинах. Сейчас в Ассамблею входят 25 стран: Албания, Армения, Белоруссия, Босния и Герцеговина, Болгария, Греция, Грузия, Иордания, Казахстан, Кипр, Латвия, Ливан, Литва, Молдавия, Палестина, Польша, Украина, Россия, Румыния, Сербия, Сирия, Финляндия, Хорватия и Черногория. В заседаниях участвуют депутатские группы и депутаты из Австралии, Аргентины, Египта, Канады, Конго, Мозамбика, Судана, США, Уганды, Чили и Эфиопии.

Сергей Гаврилов избран президентом МАП в 2018 году.

Каждый июнь Генеральная Ассамблея МАП проводит заседание, работой которого руководит избираемый на два года президент. Трижды в год заседает Международный секретариат МАП, формирующий восемь профильных комиссий.

Некоторые грузинские СМИ сообщили, что Гаврилов участвовал в боевых действиях в Абхазии. Он опроверг эту информацию и заявил, что никогда не участвовал в боевых действиях в горячих точках, не носил оружие и не бывал в Абхазии с момента объявления независимости.

Грузинские депутаты принесли извинения за случившееся. Российская сторона их приняла.

После нападения делегации стран-участниц переместились в гостиницу, где завершили заседание. Российская делегация вскоре вылетела в Москву. На момент написания текста самолет с ней уже прибыл.

Сергей Гаврилов избран в Государственную думу по спискам КПРФ, он возглавляет Комитет по развитию гражданского общества, вопросам общественных и религиозных объединений и координирует Межфракционную группу в защиту христианских ценностей.

Протестующие требуют отставки спикера парламента Ираклия Кобахидзе, главы МВД Георгия Гахария и главы СГБ Вахтанга Гомелаури. На митинге один из лидеров оппозиционной партии "Европейская Грузия" Гиги Угулава заявил, что митинг продолжится до тех пор, пока в отставку не уйдет Кобахидзе.

Митингующие совершили несколько попыток ворваться в здание парламента. Полиция остановила их, применив слезоточивый газ. С обеих сторон пострадали несколько десятков человек.

Сейчас между Россией и Грузией нет дипломатических отношений. Они были разорваны в 2008 году после военного конфликта в Абхазии и Южной Осетии. По мнению грузинской стороны, Россия осуществляет оккупацию ее территорий. Россия считает Абхазию и Южную Осетию суверенными государствами. В феврале премьер-министр Грузии Мамука Бахтадзе заявил, что в таком состоянии невозможно восстановить дипломатические отношения между странами. "

Фото :

https://www.interfax.ru/world/666060

Вот опять эти русские оккупанты понаехали в незалежну грузинщину)

Только русотуристо тропы топтать на курорты и природы грузинские начали топтать, и вот те раз)

Судя по видео там проф.майданутые пытались сначала забросать оцепление бутылками, а потом вообще смять и штурмом в здание ворваться. Схема известная, сто раз такое было. 



Фото: Reuters
Ещё : 

https://www.interfax.ru/world/666070

----------


## OKA

> " Президент США Дональд Трамп санкционировал нанесение удара по Ирану в ответ на то, что иранцы сбили американский беспилотник, однако отменил операцию в последний момент, сообщила газета The New York Times.
> 
> "Официальные лица сообщили, что изначально президент одобрил нанесение удара по таким иранским целям, как радары и ракетные батареи", – говорится в сообщении издания. В нем утверждается: "Операция уже была в начальной стадии, но была остановлена. Самолеты находились в воздухе, корабли встали на позиции, однако ни одна ракета еще не была пущена, когда поступил приказ об отзыве, сообщил официальный представитель".
> 
> Издание пишет, что "еще в 19:00 (по местному времени, 12:00 по Москве) военные и дипломатические представители после интенсивных дискуссий и споров в Белом доме, в которых приняли руководящие лица из Совета нацбезопасности и лидеры Конгресса, ждали нанесения удара".
> 
> Как отметила The New York Times, "не ясно, просто ли господин Трамп изменил свое мнение о нанесении удара, или же администрация изменила курс из-за логистики или стратегии, также неясно, могут ли атаки все же быть осуществлены". Белый дом и Пентагон отказались комментировать эту информацию, но никто из чиновников не просил отказаться от публикации материала.
> 
> Позднее источник в Пентагоне подтвердил агентству Associated Press, что вооруженные силы действительно готовились к удару по целям в Иране, но приказ об этом отменили незадолго до начала атаки. По информации агентства, Пентагон рекомендовал Трампу план ударов. Кроме этого плана чиновники из Белого дома предлагали другие варианты. Операцию отменили около 19:30 в четверг по местному времени (2:30 пятницы по Москве). Большую часть дня Трамп обсуждал политику в отношении Ирана с высокопоставленными советниками по безопасности и лидерами конгресса.
> ...




" В пятницу, 21 июня, пресс-служба иранского "Корпуса стражей исламской революции" опубликовала фотографии фрагментов сбитого над Ормузским проливом американского разведывательного беспилотного самолета ВМФ США MQ-4C Triton.


Эти снимки публикуются всеми государственными иранскими СМИ, а также частными агентствами, в частности агентством Fars.

   

https://media.farsnews.com/Uploaded/...00883_360P.mp4

В заявлении КСИР сказано, что американский БПЛА вылетел в ночь на 20 июня с авиабазы Аль-Дафар в Объединенных Арабских Эмиратах и был сбит в 04:05 по местному времени после того, как вошел в иранское воздушное пространство над районом Кух-Мубарак провинции Хормозган.

Иран представил обломки американского БЛА.

Командование КСИР настаивает на том, что американский беспилотник был сбит зенитно-ракетным комплексом "Хордад-3" (отечественного производства).
Newsweek со ссылкой на представителя министерства обороны США сообщает, что, по данным американских военных, разведывательный беспилотный самолет ВМФ США MQ-4C Triton был сбит над Ормузским проливом иранскими военными с помощью зенитно-ракетного комплекса С-125 "Печора" советского производства.
В Пентагоне утверждают, что атака была осуществлена, когда Triton находился в международном воздушном пространстве, более чем в 30 км от воздушной границы Ирана."

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3478331.html


" Президент США Дональд Трамп в пятницу вновь пообещал, что Иран не станет обладателем ядерного оружия, однако Вашингтон не будет предпринимать поспешных действий в отношении Тегерана.
       "Иран никогда не сможет иметь ядерное оружие, ни против США, ни против мира!" - написал президент на странице в Twitter.
       "Я не тороплюсь, наши войска модернизированы, они новые и готовы действовать, ради всего лучшего в мире", - отметил он.
       Трамп также заявил, что санкции оказывают "болезненное" воздействие на Иран, и "еще были добавлены прошлой ночью". "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...510885&lang=RU

Может до сходняка  "двадцатки " решил подождать  :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

Украинская делегация в ПАСЕ прервала речь сербского депутата Александра Шешеля на русском языке о Крыме.
"Уже пять лет Крым является одним из самых главных вопросов Совета Европы. Из этого примера можно многому научиться: можно увидеть, что такое демократия, референдум, как выглядит, когда люди голосуют свободно", - сказал сербский парламентарий.
Он добавил, что граждане Крыма проголосовали за вхождение полуострова с состав России, "потому что не хотели быть сожженными, как их соотечественники в Одессе".

https://ria.ru/20190624/1555872556.h...medium=desktop

Шешель - Чечиль.  :Smile:  Вспомнилось из кинофильма...

Ничего, Чечиль прибудет, полегчает.
Чечиль?
Хоть бы знать, какой он на лицо этот Чечиль, чернявый или белявый.
Чернявый, белявый.
Хлопцы не довольны мной.
Какой, говорят, атаман, если у тебя нет золотого запаса.

----------


## Avia M

Отвечая на вопрос журналиста о том, попросит ли он Путина не вмешиваться в выборы президента США в 2020 году, Трамп повернулся к российскому лидеру и сказал: "Да, конечно, попрошу. Не вмешивайтесь в выборы, президент. Не вмешивайтесь в выборы".
Как информирует агентство Bloomberg, Путин рассмеялся, прослушав перевод высказывания Трампа. Американский президент в ответ улыбнулся и покачал головой. По оценке агентства, предостережение Трампа не было серьезным.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop

Наивные... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Отвечая на вопрос журналиста о том, попросит ли он Путина не вмешиваться в выборы президента США в 2020 году, Трамп повернулся к российскому лидеру и сказал: "Да, конечно, попрошу. Не вмешивайтесь в выборы, президент. Не вмешивайтесь в выборы".
> Как информирует агентство Bloomberg, Путин рассмеялся, прослушав перевод высказывания Трампа. Американский президент в ответ улыбнулся и покачал головой. По оценке агентства, предостережение Трампа не было серьезным.
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop
> 
> Наивные...


"А потом про этот случай раструбят по..." сиэнэн  :Biggrin: 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5097333.html

Агент Трамп  наверняка чей-то двойной агент  :Cool:   :Biggrin: 



А вот про экологических евроэкологов интересное :

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/4888162.html

Убиенный на публике демократическим путём (выстрелом в голову), и скормленный льву (впоследствии так же принародно расчленённому), жираф Маркус - это только верхушка кровавого айсберга еврогуманизма.


Ещё про "евро" :

" Исполняющий обязанности главы МИД Испании Жозеп Боррель в беседе с изданием El Periodico пояснил свою фразу, где он называет Россию «врагом».

Речь идет об интервью дипломата той же газете в конце мая, где он, в частности, упоминает Россию, рассуждая об изменениях в мире: «Многое изменилось. Наш союзник [США] поворачивается к нам спиной. Наш старый враг, Россия, снова заявляет о себе и снова представляет угрозу, а Китай становится соперником».

После этого заявления посла Испании в России Фернандо Вальдерраму вызвали в МИД, где ему было указано, что слова Борреля «наносят ущерб отношениям между Россией и Испанией». В Мадриде сочли реакцию Москвы чрезмерной.

По словам Борреля, «русские неправильно поняли» его фразу. Он заявил, что говорил о постепенном исчезновении «защищающих Европу» Соединенных Штатов и что на фоне этого появляется «ее [Европы] бывший соперник или враг», то есть СССР.

«Я также говорил о появлении нового системного конкурента — Китая. Я говорил, что у трех великих держав, которые сейчас сталкиваются с новой холодной войной, отношения с Европой не такие, как раньше», — добавил Боррель. Дипломат уточнил, что сейчас ситуация разрешена, и никаких проблем нет между Россией и Испанией нет. "

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5d16b...aign=gism_top2

Дипломат, чО уж там  :Biggrin:   Неуклюжая отмазка про " неправильно поняли" - не проканает!  :Biggrin: 

Позабыл объяснить, что забыл испанский авианосец на Балтике. 

Опять, поди, блокаду Ленинграда поддержать "голубой дивизией", в составе "объединённой европы" )

----------


## Avia M

Контракт по поставкам зенитных ракетных комплексов С-400 Турции подразумевает частичную передачу технологий, подтвердил пресс-секретарь президента РФ Дмитрий Песков. "Да, контракт подразумевает частичную передачу технологий на производстве"

https://ria.ru/20190629/1556043450.h...medium=desktop

Политика, помидоры, удар в спину, НАТО член... Без стакана не разберёшься.
За детальки от С-300 недавно кого-то задержали, тюрьма грозит.
"А тута - нати, возьмите!" Чудно. :Confused:

----------


## OKA

Умозаключения о современной политике...

Возвращаясь, такскать)  :

" Ради мести производителям, вывозящим продукцию в Россию, гендиректор грузинского оппозиционного телеканала "Рустави 2" Николоз Гварамия в прямом эфире пообещал "мочиться в вино и "Боржоми". Именно на этом телеканале ранее ведущий одной из программ в прямом эфире оскорбил руководство России.

Когда стало известно, что Владимир Путин высказался против введения санкций в отношении грузинского вина и минеральной воды, Гварамия устроил в студии истерику, используя в своей речи множество нецензурных выражений.

"Плевать я хотел и на "Боржоми", и на вино, — заявил Гварамия. — Что, мы должны говорить, что Путин хороший, для того, чтобы кто-то мог ввозить в Россию "Боржоми", вино и "Набеглави"? Ссать я хотел во все три! Плевать мне!"

Он также призвал производителей торговать с Украиной и перестать "насиловать" (в оригинале Гварамия использовал нецензурное выражение) свой народ.

Он также утверждал, что телеканалу запретили свободно выражать свое мнение для того, чтобы "Боржоми" свободно продавался в России.

Видео этого выступления гендиректора "Рустави 2" размещено на сайте телеканала.

Как отмечает издание "Взгляд", в комментариях Гварамии напомнили о его огромной зарплате, в то время как обычные люди, работающие на винных заводах и занятые на производстве "Боржоми", получают "в 20 раз меньше".

Ему также напомнили о 800 тысячах грузин, которые работают в России и присылают деньги в Грузию, помогая своим семьям.

Ранее сообщалось, что президент России высказался против санкций в отношении Грузии и оскорбившего его журналиста телеканала "Рустави 2","

https://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=3166777


Взбесились там, что ли эти "деятели грузинской культуры" ? )

Актёры-певицы орут о ненависти k России, журналисты- один оказался геронтофилом-некрофилом, начальник его пылает какой-то нездоровой страстью к порче своих же отечественных продуктов   :Biggrin: 
Стрэндж пиплз ))

----------


## Avia M

> Ссать я хотел во все три! Плевать мне!"


Эффектный метод, сделать Грузию "вновь великой"! Главное бутылки не перепутать... :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

МОСКВА, 2 авг — РИА Новости. Второго августа прекращается действие Договора о ликвидации ракет средней и меньшей дальности (ДРСМД), сообщили в МИД России.

https://ria.ru/20190802/1557103496.h...medium=desktop

Что изменится? Взаимные обвинения в нарушении присутствовали постоянно...

----------


## OKA

> .Что изменится? ...


Всё будет хорошо !  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Также договоренности США и талибов включают прекращение огня и отказ талибов от связей с "Аль-Каидой" (запрещена в РФ).


Дональд, по моему не туда ступает... Договор с талибами, в трёх экземплярах с печатями? Удивительно.

----------


## Avia M

> Всё будет хорошо !


Полагаю!
В телевизоре эксперт вещал, что чем больше зарядов на планете, тем меньше желаний их применить... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Полагаю!
> В телевизоре эксперт вещал, что чем больше зарядов на планете, тем меньше желаний их применить...


Но кое у кого ручонки давно чешутся, да зуб неймёт)) 

Пока, во всяком случае))

Телеэксперт не даст соврать  :Biggrin: 





> Дональд, по моему не туда ступает... Договор с талибами, в трёх экземплярах с печатями? .


И не только))

https://ria.ru/20190802/1557094718.html

----------


## OKA

> Дональд, по моему не туда ступает... Договор с талибами, в трёх экземплярах с печатями? Удивительно.


А теперь вот так  :Biggrin: 

" Военнослужащие США, Узбекистана, Пакистана и Монголии совместно с военными Таджикистана отрабатывают навыки планирования совместных операций в рамках штабных учений "Региональное сотрудничество - 2019".

       Штабные учения проходят в Душанбе 5-16 августа, участники отрабатывают взаимодействие в борьбе с терроризмом и действия в чрезвычайных ситуациях.

       Плановые учения проходят в рамках взаимодействия Минобороны Таджикистана с Центральным командованием США. Руководителем учений назначен командующий войсками противорадиационной, химической и биологической защиты Таджикистана Анвар Ахмаджонзода, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в среду в пресс-центре таджикского военного ведомства. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...514509&lang=RU

Уже никто никуда не уходит))



" "Как стало известно, Скотланд-Ярд изучает роль российского президента Владимира Путина в атаке с применением нервного агента "Новичок" в Солсбери в Великобритании", - передает The Guardian.

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...r-putin-russia

"Путин, согласно оценке британских разведывательных служб, "вероятно", одобрил атаку, проведенную в марте 2018 года, против Сергея Скрипаля, бывшего российского офицера, и его дочери - в результате атаки они оба выжили, но тяжело больны", - пишет издание, напоминая, что позднее, найдя выброшенный парфюмерный флакон, использованный агентами российской разведки и содержащий нервный агент оружейного уровня, скончалась британка Дон Стерджесс.

"(...) Нил Басу, заместитель комиссара лондонской полиции и глава контртеррористических операций, заявил, что расследование атаки продолжается. По словам Басу, вопросы, связанные с предъявлением обвинений в совершении нападения, сложные", - пишет газета.
Collapse

"Нужно доказать, что он [Путин] принимал непосредственное участие", - заявил он. "Чтобы получить EAW (European arrest warrant - европейский ордер на арест - Прим. ред.), должны быть доводы, обвинения по которым могут быть предъявлены в этой стране. У нас нет доказательств, которые могут быть вменены в вину", - указал он.

"Мы офицеры полиции, поэтому мы должны искать улики. Звучало огромное количество предположений о том, кто несет ответственность, кто отдавал приказы, и все базировалось на экспертных знаниях людей о России. Я должен придерживаться доказательств", - пояснил Басу.

"В совершении атаки обвиняют двух российских агентов. Британия требует их экстрадиции и добилась получения европейского ордера на арест и красного уведомления Интерпола на их задержание. (...) Но есть предположение, что в атаку могло быть вовлечено больше людей", - отмечает издание.

"В отношении тех двоих, о которых мы объявили на пресс-конференции, мы добиваемся экстрадиции в эту страну. Расследование в целом остается активным уголовным расследованием", - подчеркнул Басу. "

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...r-putin-russia

https://www.inopressa.ru/article/07a...ian/putin.html



О-о,  они там в конец упоролись))

" За окошком дождь и град, это..."  :Biggrin: 

Так вот, кто бродил доппельгангером в виде Петрова и Васечкина вокруг Солнцесберийскага собору ! ))




"Boris, you are wrong !" )) Брэгзид подоспел уже))

Трамп не даст соврать))

----------


## Avia M

> А теперь вот так


В грядущем мае, поглядим как будет. :Biggrin:  




> Военнослужащие США, Узбекистана, Пакистана и Монголии совместно с военными Таджикистана


Ух, сколько партнеров наших, супротив всяких нехороших хулиганов воюют и штаты привлекли... 




> Нужно доказать, что он [Путин]


Это недоказуемо!  :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> Агент Трамп  наверняка чей-то двойной агент


Агент Реджеп:

«Турция не признает аннексию Крыма и никогда не признает. Жизнь наших родственников крымских татар на исторической родине в Крыму, защита их самобытности и культуры, а также обеспечение их основных прав и свобод будут оставаться нашими приоритетами», — такое заявление сделал Эрдоган после беседы с Зеленским.

https://www.gazeta.ru/politics/2019/...medium=desktop

А что, поток обратно не заберут, можно вещать...

----------


## OKA

> Агент Реджеп:.. такое заявление сделал Эрдоган после беседы с Зеленским.
> 
> https://www.gazeta.ru/politics/2019/...medium=desktop



Ну пусть ещё побеседуют, меж собой))

----------


## Avia M

> Ну пусть ещё побеседуют, меж собой))


Кто ж запретит, пущай судачат. Главное, чтоб "дров не наломали"... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> А теперь вот так 
> 
> " Военнослужащие США, Узбекистана, Пакистана и Монголии совместно с военными Таджикистана отрабатывают навыки планирования совместных операций в рамках штабных учений "Региональное сотрудничество - 2019".
> 
>        Штабные учения проходят в Душанбе 5-16 августа, участники отрабатывают взаимодействие в борьбе с терроризмом и действия в чрезвычайных ситуациях.
> 
>        Плановые учения проходят в рамках взаимодействия Минобороны Таджикистана с Центральным командованием США. Руководителем учений назначен командующий войсками противорадиационной, химической и биологической защиты Таджикистана Анвар Ахмаджонзода, сообщили "Интерфаксу" в среду в пресс-центре таджикского военного ведомства. "
> 
> https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...514509&lang=RU
> ...



 " Подразделения НОАК в Горно-Бадашханской области Таджикистана. Август 2019 года

Небезынтересная статья Виктории Панфиловой "Таджикско-китайские учения в ГБАО: повод для беспокойства или рядовая практика" опубликована на сайте Sputnik Таджикистан.

В Горно-Бадахшанской автономной области Таджикистана 8 августа начались трехдневные совместные учения таджикской и китайской армий. Военнослужащие двух стран проведут операцию по захвату и ликвидации условных террористических групп, вторгшихся в граничащий с Афганистаном Ишкашимский район таджикского Горного Бадахшана. Над Хорогом – столицей ГБАО - летают военные вертолеты. Рядом с селением Джелонди Шугнанского района (Восточный Памир в направлении Мургаба) разбит военный лагерь – установлены десятки палаток и выстроены в несколько рядов военные машины. Учения крупные.

В оборонном ведомстве Таджикистана уточнили, что солдаты и офицеры специальной роты Народно-освободительной армии Китая прибыли в Ишкашимский район ГБАО на своих бронемашинах и со своим оружием. На КПП "Кульма-Карасу" на таджикско-китайской границе солдат и офицеров Вооруженных сил Китая встретили представители Минобороны Таджикистана. 

По сообщению пресс-секретаря Минобороны Таджикистана Орифа Нозимиёна, китайская рота примет участие в таджикско-китайских антитеррористических учениях, которые состоятся с 8 по 14 августа в Ишкашимском районе Горно-Бадахшанской автономной области Таджикистана, непосредственно граничащей с Афганистаном. В учениях будут задействованы батальон солдат и офицеров мобильных войск Минобороны РТ и одна рота Народно-освободительной армии Китая.

Как суверенное государство Таджикистан, конечно, в своем праве проводить учения или даже заключать военные союзы с кем угодно. Однако эта республика еще и является членом блока ОДКБ и о своих действиях и намерениях по дипломатическим и этическим нормам должна ставить в известность партнеров по этому альянсу. С другой стороны, как известно, учения преследуют антитеррористическую цель.

 На этот счет между Пекином и Москвой заключено соглашение о совместном противостоянии угрозам данного типа. Поэтому, по логике, Россия не должна особо волноваться, если даже Душанбе отклонился от упомянутых выше норм. Тем более что по сей день не исключено и то, что к учениям в каком-то виде может подключиться и сама Россия.

При всей кажущейся прозрачности ситуации в самой Горно-Бадахшанской автономной области, отношения которой с Душанбе простыми не назвать, заметна обеспокоенность – звучит вопрос, насколько заявленная цель учений соответствует реальным событиями и не готовятся ли китайские военнослужащие взять под свой контроль таджикско-афганскую границу. Причем в Ишкашиме уже сооружен новый пограничный пост, и контролирует его китайская сторона. Подобные сомнения подкреплены еще и совершенно конкретными экономическими интересами Китая в ГБАО. А там, где присутствуют финансовые интересы, там, по приметам сегодняшнего дня, возможно появление и военной силы для отстаивания этих самых интересов или даже для большего обозначения этих интересов.

Китай, серьезно "увлекшийся" инвестициями в Центрально-Азиатский регион, хочет знать, что они защищены. Учениями он добивается и другой цели – показывает всю серьезность своих намерений в регионе. Что же касается субъектов региона, а в данном случае Таджикистана, или еще конкретнее ГБАО, то подобное усиление Китая чревато потерей части суверенитета. Душанбе – крупный должник Пекина.

 Перспективы погашения долга более чем туманны, присутствие Китая в местной экономике растет с каждым днем. А теперь еще, при желании, в происходящем можно увидеть признаки проникновения Китая в военно-политическую сферу. Наблюдатели отмечают, что военное сотрудничество Пекина и Душанбе заметно активизировалось в последние годы. В частности, нынешние учения уже третьи по счету. Они подчеркивают, что прежде по военной линии в регионе, в частности в Таджикистане, из внешних игроков доминировала Россия, а тот же Китай довольствовался экономическим сотрудничеством. Сейчас, похоже, идет процесс выравнивания степени влияния двух сильных держав, и если Россию это не устраивает, то ей необходимо представить ответные эффективные меры для сохранения своего преимущества в Таджикистане. 

Аналитик Шэн Сию называет Таджикистан одной из ключевых точек в вопросе национальной безопасности Пекина, влияющей на реализацию известной китайской инициативы "Пояс и Путь". По словам аналитика, активизация в афганском приграничье группировки "Исламского движения Восточного Туркестана" (ИДВТ) (террористическая организация, запрещенная в РФ) не может оставлять равнодушными власти Китая – у ИДВТ довольно плотные контакты с уйгурской диаспорой в Таджикистане. А это Пекин расценивает как первостепенную угрозу своей национальной безопасности и реагирует на подобные расклады весьма остро и оперативно. Тем более, чтобы чувствовать себя в относительной безопасности. 

Что же касается погранпоста в Ишкашиме, то аналитик напомнил, что его появление стало возможным благодаря межгосударственному договору 2016 года, по которому китайская сторона обязалась профинансировать строительство одиннадцати подобных погранпостов в обмен на согласие Душанбе в вопросе создания 30-40 постов на таджикской стороне границы с Афганистаном. Согласно тому же договору, содержать эти объекты – обязанность китайской стороны, а службу на данных объектах нести будут таджикские военнослужащие. Ничего из ряда вон выходящего пока не происходит, резюмирует Шэн Сию.

Кадры совместных таджикско-китайских антитеррористических учений "Сотрудничество-2019" :




Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1680465.html

----------


## OKA

" Разработки в России гиперзвуковых крылатых ракет ставят под вопрос продление Договора о сокращении стратегических наступательных вооружений (СНВ-3), считают в Белом доме. Об том пишет агентство Reuters со ссылкой на источник в американской администрации..."

https://radiosputnik.ria.ru/20190814/1557475824.html

Знакомая пестня)) Про ДРСМД так жэж пели, ппц СНВ-3 настал)) 

Только из ПРО без объяснения причин "русским хакингом" вышли))

Познавательно :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3712576.html

----------


## Avia M

> Знакомая пестня))


А шо им не петь, за двумя океянами... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Советник президента США по нацбезопасности Джон Болтон заявил, что Россия создает новое гиперзвуковое оружие, основываясь на технологиях, похищенных у Штатов. Об этом он сказал в интервью 

https://twitter.com/VOANews/status/1161762132758859776

Болтона попросили прокомментировать инцидент под Северодвинском, где 8 августа на морской платформе произошел взрыв во время испытаний жидкостной реактивной двигательной установки с изотопным источником питания.

Советник президента США заявил, что ему известно больше, чем он может сказать. Однако, инцидент является примером того, как Россия ведет работы по созданию средств доставки ядерного оружия, считает Болтон.

«Что-то здесь явно пошло не так, но это демонстрирует, что, хотя по экономике Россия сравнима с Нидерландами, она все еще тратит достаточно на оборону, чтобы не только модернизировать свой ядерный арсенал, но и создать новые виды средств доставки, ракеты с планирующим гиперзвуковым блоком, гиперзвуковые ракеты, во многом украденные из американских технологий», — заявил Болтон.

Эти возможности России и вероятность того, что другие страны тоже получат данные технологии, остаются проблемой для США и их союзников, добавил советник американского лидера.

В опубликованном фрагменте Болтон не говорит, о каких конкретно российских разработках идет речь. Известно, что Москва занимается созданием нескольких гиперзвуковых ракет, это противокорабельная «Циркон», комплексы «Авангард» с гиперзвуковым планирующим крылатым блоком и авиационные комплексы «Кинжал».

Источник http://www.reuters.com/  в администрации США 13 августа заявил, что взрыв под Северодвинском связан с российской программой разработки гиперзвуковых ракет."

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/politics/15/08/20...aign=gism_top1 

Кхм.. Всех русских шпионов же вычислили, кроме агента Трампа. Да и тот , наверное двойной, вместе с Борькой Ванькиным)



"  Президент США Дональд Трамп заявил, что по его мнению торговая война с Китаем будет короткой и не приведёт к рецессии.

«Я думаю, что чем дольше идет торговая война, тем слабее становится Китай, и тем сильнее становимся мы», — цитирует ТАСС американского лидера. 

Он также заявил, что пошлины сильно ударили по Китаю, и не повредили Соединённым Штатам. 

«У нас будет очень длительный период процветания и успеха», — добавил Трамп. 

Ранее американский президент прокомментировал решение Торгового представительства отложить до 15 декабря введение пошлин в размере 10% на некоторые категории товаров, импортируемых из Китая. "

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/65...enie-tramp-knr

Пужанул, ДБЪ, тонкие шёлковые материи  :Biggrin: 

Зря они это затеяли..


Кста :

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...ampaign=teaser

----------


## OKA

Встретилось :

https://www.russkiymir.ru/publications/88163/


" На острие большой политики. 80 лет назад началось сражение на Халхин-Голе

Редакция портала «Русский мир»

20.08.2019

20 августа 1939 года началась знаменитая операция Красной армии при поддержке монгольских соединений по окружению и уничтожению японских войск на реке Халхин-Гол. Менее чем за две недели, уже к 31 августа, территория Монголии была полностью очищена от японцев, а 15 сентября Япония пошла на подписание договора о прекращении конфликта.

Многие помнят, что победе над Халхин-Голе предшествовало ещё одно поражение японцев от советских войск – годом ранее на озере Хасан. Однако не стоит недооценивать всю серьёзность сложившейся в 1939 году ситуации. Бои в районе озера Хасан летом 1938 года проводились значительно меньшими силами. В целом, это были бои местного значения, в то время как столкновения в районе Халхин-Гола можно назвать полноценной, пусть и локальной, войной.

Это сейчас может казаться, что победа досталась советским войскам легко. Но поначалу для советской стороны всё складывалось очень даже непросто. С мая 1939 года в небе Монголии развернулась настоящая война за господство в воздухе, беспрецедентная по масштабу. Как совсем скоро выяснилось, ни советские самолёты, ни подготовка советских лётчиков не были на высоте. Так, за первые два дня боёв советский истребительный полк потерял 15 истребителей, в то время как японцы лишись только одной машины.

Потребовалась дополнительная переброска зенитной артиллерии и советских асов во главе с заместителем начальника ВВС Яковом Смушкевичем, имевших реальный боевой опыт в Испании и Китае, чтобы переломить ситуацию.

Точно так же сложно сказать, как бы повернулись события, не будь назначен на место командующего 57-м особым корпусом Г. К. Жуков, очень скоро выросший в лучшего советского военачальника.

Более того, ошибкой будет думать, что бои в районе Халхин-Гола ничего особенно не решали. Решали, и многое.

Об этом на состоявшейся в преддверии юбилея пресс-конференции рассуждал начальник научного отдела Российского военно-исторического общества Юрий Никифоров.

Историк, в частности, обратил внимание на неслучайность совпадения: 20 августа началось советское наступление на Халхин-Голе, а 23 августа СССР подписывает с Германией Договор о ненападении (известный также как пакт Молотова-Риббентропа). «Это был тоже кирпичик к 9 мая 1945 года», – уверен он.

Для того, чтобы оценить весь масштаб и весь драматизм столкновения на Халхин-Голе, нужно немного углубиться в предвоенную большую политику.


Ведя в 1939 году переговоры с Германией в рамках создания Тройственного пакта (он был оформлен в 1940-м), Япония совместные военные действия против СССР никак не обуславливала. То есть в тот период в случае возникновения конфликта в Европе она была готова сразу прийти на помощь и действовать совместно с Германией и Италией.

А вот в случае конфликта Гитлера с «демократиями» – Англией, Францией, США – сразу появлялись оговорки: Япония считала себя обязанной выступить только в случае, если война затронет Дальний Восток и только в том случае, если СССР окажется в союзе с демократическими странами. Таким образом, угроза войны на два фронта – это реалии того времени, и в Кремле не могли не видеть этого.

На этом фоне Япония решает предпринять попытку реванша за поражение у озера Хасан годом ранее. Нужно понимать и ещё одно обстоятельство: в 1937 году Квантунская армия вторглась в Китай, где прочно увязла на годы. Вторжение на территорию Монголии в мае 1939 года было нужно Японии в том числе для того, чтобы вынудить Советский Союз отказаться от помощи Китая в его освободительной борьбе. В Китае находились наши военные советники, советские лётчики сражались в небе Китая, туда поставлялись вооружения и материалы. Фактически, Советский Союз был единственной страной, которая в критический момент не бросила Китай сражаться в одиночку, предоставив Чан Кайши военную помощь.

Ещё одной причиной вторжения в Монголию, по мнению Ю. Никифорова, стала попытка японского правительства оказать давление на Великобританию и США и благодаря ссылкам на сдерживание советской угрозы выйти из-под американских экономических санкций. Что им, кстати, отчасти и удалось – санкции были отложены как раз на период конфликта с Советским Союзом.

Между тем, западные страны на дальнем Востоке вели по сути ту же политику, что и в Европе. Об этом напомнил старший научный сотрудник Центра истории войн и геополитики Института всеобщей истории РАН Дмитрий Суржик. Согласно японо-британскому Соглашению Арита – Крейги 1939 года, признавались все территориальные захваты Японии в Китае, где японцам фактически развязывались руки – с условием, что это не затронет британских интересов. Точно так же англичане пытались сдерживать Гитлера в Европе. И, как мы знаем, тоже безуспешно.

Нужно понимать, что на тот момент японское руководство продолжало колебаться, в какую сторону направить дальнейшую экспансию. «Северный» вариант предполагал вторжение на советский Дальний Восток и полномасштабную войну в союзе с гитлеровской Германией против СССР. Для этого, соответственно, требовалось развивать сухопутную армию. Согласно «южному» сценарию, который и был, в конце концов, принят, удар нацеливался на колонии западных держав в Юго-Восточной Азии, а для этого нужен был мощный военно-морской флот.

Халхин-Гол стал масштабной пробой сил и он же дал японскому руководству чёткое понимание того, что к войне на севере их страна пока ещё не готова. Однако, если бы поражение японских войск на Халхин-Голе не было столь решительным, кто знает, не перерос ли бы этот локальный конфликт в полномасштабную войну. Во всяком случае, до Халхин-Гола многие в Японии всерьёз рассчитывали на успех в случае начала войны между Германией и СССР.

В этой сложной обстановке Г. К. Жукову удаётся провести эффективную операцию на окружение и продемонстрировать Японии мощь Красной армии, быстро разгромив вторгшиеся на территорию Монголии войска японцев. В сочетании с подписанием Договора о ненападении с Германией, которое в Японии восприняли как удар ножом в спину, это привело к серьёзному внутриполитическому кризису. Японский Кабинет министров ушёл в отставку, и уже теперь, постфактум мы знаем: как бы тяжело ни приходилось Красной армии в 1941 – 42 годах, Япония так и не решилась выступить против Советского Союза. Вот что в действительности означает победа на Халхин-Голе.

И последнее. Бои на Халхин-Голе не только предотвратили возможность масштбаной войны Советского Союза на два фронта, но дали и позитивный боевой опыт Красной армии. Причём в этом случае наши войска обошлись малой кровью – японские потери превышали советские многократно.

По определению известного российского военного историка А. Исаева, Халхин-Гол стал для Г. К. Жукова тем же, чем был Тулон для Наполеона. Жуков воспользовался предоставленным ему судьбой шансом отличиться и приобрёл незаменимый победный опыт, который очень пригодился ему лично и всей Красной армии в большой войне с немцами. "

Фото :

https://www.russkiymir.ru/publications/261130/


Известная дата окончания II W.W. :






https://topwar.ru/18363-den-voinskoy...1945-goda.html

----------


## OKA

> https://www.russkiymir.ru/publications/88163/
> 
> 
> 80 лет назад началось сражение на Халхин-Голе..



" 28 августа 2019 года в монгольском городе Чойбалсан прошел совместный военный парад подразделений Вооруженных сил Российской Федерации и Монголии в честь 80-летия Победы над японскими милитаристами на реке Халхин-Гол.
С российской стороны в параде приняли участие военнослужащие 37-й гвардейской мотострелковой бригады, дислоцированной в городе Кяхта Республики Бурятия. Личный состав бригады  участвовал в совместных монголо-российских военных учениях "Селенга-2019", прошедших на полигоне Мунх Хэт в Восточном аймаке Монголии. "

      

Много фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1697183.html

----------


## OKA

" Цхинвал призывает международные структуры обратить внимание на действия Тбилиси, называя их провокационными

       Цхинвал. 30 августа. ИНТЕРФАКС - Незаинтересованность Грузии к конструктивному диалогу и отсутствие должной реакции со стороны международного сообщества, в том числе Евросоюза и ОБСЕ, чреваты рецидивом и повторением трагических событий, аналогичных агрессии Грузии в августе 2008 года, заявляет посольство Южной Осетии в России.

       Посольство направило в адрес всех аккредитованных в РФ дипломатических миссий, а также в секцию интересов Грузии при посольстве Швейцарии пресс-релиз в связи с попытками Грузии дестабилизировать ситуацию на границах республики.

       "В последние дни на ряде участков государственной границы Республики Южная Осетия грузинской стороной предпринимаются действия, нацеленные на эскалацию напряженности, что чревато дестабилизацией всего региона. 

Грубо нарушив государственную границу Республики в районе села Уиста Знаурского района, силовые структуры Грузии начали проводить работы по инженерному и фортификационному оборудованию сооружения для расположения т.н. поста грузинской полиции, что привело градус напряженности до крайне опасного уровня", - говорится в сообщении посольства, распространенного в пятницу вечером.

       Дипмиссия отмечает, что для стабилизации ситуации по инициативе Южной Осетии 29 и 30 августа были созваны встречи в рамках контактной группы Механизма по предотвращению и реагированию на инциденты (МПРИ) с участием представителей сторон, а также мониторинговой миссии Евросоюза и ОБСЕ.

       "Югоосетинская сторона выразила решительный протест провокационным действиям Грузии и на основе фактических картографических и иных материалов показала провокационный характер действий официального Тбилиси. Руководством Южной Осетии предпринимаются все необходимые меры для защиты мирного населения в зоне грузинской провокации", - отмечает посольство.

       Очередная встреча контактной группы МПРИ намечена на 2 сентября.

       "С сожалением констатируем, что незаинтересованность Грузии к конструктивному диалогу и абсолютное отсутствие должной реакции со стороны международного сообщества, в том числе Евросоюза и ОБСЕ, чреваты рецидивом и повторением трагических событий, аналогичных агрессии Грузии в августе 2008 года. Сегодняшние необдуманные и крайне опасные действия Грузии на границе с Южной Осетией являются в том числе и следствием контрпродуктивной позиции грузинской стороны, отказывающейся от обязательств по неприменению силы в отношении Южной Осетии и Абхазии. Югоосетинская сторона неоднократно заявляла об опасности подобной позиции Грузии", - говорится в сообщении посольства.
       Южная Осетия, подчеркивает дипмиссия, приверженная мирным методам урегулирования отношений с Грузией, вновь призывает международные структуры обратить самое серьезное внимание на действия Грузии, при этом оставляет за собой право защиту от агрессора своей территории и граждан. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...516185&lang=RU

Интересно,  например, кто и как там границы чертит и охраняет...

----------


## OKA

> Агент Реджеп..


Познавательно :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5243781.html

----------


## OKA

> " 28 августа 2019 года в монгольском городе Чойбалсан прошел совместный военный парад подразделений Вооруженных сил Российской Федерации и Монголии в честь 80-летия Победы над японскими милитаристами на реке Халхин-Гол.
> С российской стороны в параде приняли участие военнослужащие 37-й гвардейской мотострелковой бригады, дислоцированной в городе Кяхта Республики Бурятия. Личный состав бригады  участвовал в совместных монголо-российских военных учениях "Селенга-2019", прошедших на полигоне Мунх Хэт в Восточном аймаке Монголии. "
> 
>       
> 
> Много фото :
> 
> https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1697183.html



" На следующей неделе президент России по приглашению монгольского лидера Халтмагийна Баттулги отправится в Улан-Батор с официальным визитом.

Владимир Путин примет участие в праздничных мероприятиях, посвященных 80-летию Победы советских и монгольских войск в боях на Халхин-Голе.

Президенты видятся в этом году уже второй раз: до этого общались в Бишкеке на саммите ШОС. Владимир Путин прилетает в Улан-Батор из Иркутской области, где продолжаются восстановительные работы в пострадавших областях, рассказал журналистам помощник президента РФ Юрий Ушаков. 

Лидеры обсудят состояние и перспективы развития двустороннего взаимодействия, а также ряд региональных проблем. Россия занимает второе место во внешней торговле Монголии после Китая. В прошлом году товарооборот вырос на 21 процент. Будет обсуждаться взаимодействие в тройке Россия-Китай-Монголия, перспективы координации действий в рамках ШОС - Улан-Батор рассматривает возможность присоединения к формату и Москва смотрит на это положительно.

Будет подписан солидный пакет межгосударственных, межправительственных и межведомственных документов, включая новый Договор о дружественных отношениях и всеобъемлющем стратегическом партнерстве между Россией и Монголией. Также главы государств выступят с заявлениями для СМИ.

Директор СВР России Сергей Нарышкин встретился с президентом Монголии

Кроме того, Путин побеседует с председателем Великого Государственного Хурала Монголии Гомбожавын Занданшатаром и премьер-министром Монголии Ухнаагийн Хурэлсухом. Также вместе с монгольским президентом возложит венки к памятнику Жукову и выступит на большом торжественном приеме по случаю 80-летия победы на Халхин-Голе.

Монгольский лидер станет гостем Восточного экономического форума, выступит на пленарном заседании. "И наш президент, и Баттулга разделяют увлечение дзюдо, они вместе побывали на целом ряде международных турниров, и в эти дни, а именно 5 сентября, Путин пригласит монгольского руководителя на турнир во Владивостоке по дзюдо", - анонсировал Ушаков. "

https://rg.ru/2019/08/30/putin-posetit-mongoliiu.html


Познавательно :

https://nstarikov.ru/blog/20330#more-20330

----------


## Avia M

Шинковский также добавил, что Польша меняет свой подход к историческим вопросам. В качестве примера он привел тот факт, что десять лет назад одним из основных гостей мероприятий, посвященных годовщине начала Второй мировой войны, был Владимир Путин, однако в этот раз вместо него пригласили президента США Дональда Трампа.

https://ria.ru/20190901/1558121257.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Жарко там... на сковородке. :Confused:

----------


## Avia M

Приглашение на празднование 75-летия Победы в Москве 9 мая 2020 года будет направлено президенту Украины Владимиру Зеленскому. 

https://tass.ru/obschestvo/6825254?u...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Как распорядится, вопрос этики... Всё проявится.

----------


## Avia M

> Турция не признает аннексию Крыма


Су-35С ВКС в аэропорту Стамбула...

Юрий Михайлович прибыл "с напоминанием"! :Cool:  
https://vk.com/video-35704618_456239103

----------


## OKA

" Зачем 16-летнюю шведскую школьницу сделали "экологической иконой" европейской молодежи

Текст: Евгений Шестаков

Эту "пиар-девочку" из Швеции, бросившую учебу в школе ради того, чтобы с горящими глазами озвучивать пугающие прогнозы в отношении климата и будущего человечества, знают во всем мире. Ее то презрительно называют "пророком в коротких штанишках", то иронично "апокалиптическим гуру". Пока политики строят предположения, кто и зачем использует Грету Тунберг, психиатры и философы оценивают с профессиональной точки зрения ее нормальность, а главное, тот ущерб, который она наносит молодежи своими заявлениями о грядущей гибели планеты.

На страницах французской "Фигаро" президент Института Сапиенса Оливье Бабо назвал юную шведку "символом страны, где эмоции имеют приоритет над разумом". А ее реплики в поддержку "зеленых" идей - мантрами, которые внушили ей взрослые манипуляторы. Тем не менее коллективный психоз вокруг Греты не спадает - он набирает обороты. Ее незатейливые, на уровне средней школы, лозунги - снизить вчетверо потребление энергии к 2050 году или стопроцентно перейти на возобновляемые источники энергии - становятся символами новой "экологической религии", а сама шведка - ее гуру. Все это "сектантство" быстро обрастает политиками, увидевшими в поддержке безграмотной, но вместе с тем фанатичной "мессии" отличную возможность поживиться молодежным электоратом. Так что не удивляет, что в Нью-Йорке, куда в четверг Грета Тунберг прибыла из Европы на специальной обладающей повышенной экологичностью яхте, она встретилась с экс-президентом США Бараком Обамой и конгрессменами. Мировые СМИ с придыханием цитируют выступление шведки: "Я передаю вам этот отчет в качестве своего свидетельства, потому что не хочу, чтобы вы слушали меня. Я хочу, чтобы вы слушали ученых, и чтобы вы объединились вокруг науки".


Экс-президент США Барак Обама назвал Грету Тунберг "одной из величайших защитниц планеты". Он серьезно? Фото: REUTERS "

https://rg.ru/2019/09/19/zachem-shve...molodezhi.html

Про шведскую девочку для Обамы ))  :

Дегенеративная шведская девочка как новое знамя глобального безумия

Странные они там ...  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Странные они там ...


Не то слово! Если не более...




> Председатель комитета по разведке палаты представителей в США Адам Шифф заявил, что в случае убедительных доказательств давления американского лидера Дональда Трампа на его украинского коллегу Владимира Зеленского импичмент станет единственным выходом из ситуации.


https://iz.ru/924243/2019-09-22/kong...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

> Не то слово! Если не более...
> 
> Председатель комитета по разведке палаты представителей в США Адам Шифф заявил, что в случае убедительных доказательств давления американского лидера Дональда Трампа на его украинского коллегу Владимира Зеленского импичмент станет единственным выходом из ситуации. 
> 
> https://iz.ru/924243/2019-09-22/kong...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Cрочно подсунуть агенту Трампу "странную" шведску девочку , во избежание импичмента  :Biggrin:  

Чтоб порадел за  нобелевку для неё, чтоб за мир дали, как Обаме))

А там , глядишь, и  климат наладится, и импичмент сгинет в кислородном тумане ))

Бразильский през признает французскую красоту, и заплачут от умиления амазонские дoрoгие наши кракодилы  :Biggrin: 

Главное , чтоб её к нам не завезли, эту "школьницу" ))

Отощает , поди , на квасе с редькой))

Кста :

https://russian.rt.com/russia/news/6...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

> Cрочно подсунуть агенту Трампу "странную" шведску девочку , во избежание импичмента  
> 
> Чтоб порадел за  нобелевку для неё, чтоб за мир дали, как Обаме))
> 
> А там , глядишь, и  климат наладится, и импичмент сгинет в кислородном тумане ))
> 
> Бразильский през признает французскую красоту, и заплачут от умиления амазонские дoрoгие наши кракодилы 
> 
> Главное , чтоб её к нам не завезли, эту "школьницу" ))
> ...



Вот те раз))




Бесподобно ! ))


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1r5SvD4PbU

А как кивают головами))

Познавательно :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5299492.html

Такую энергию, да в мирных бы целях. Например в датские зоопарки. 
Глядишь и несчастные жырафы Маркусы , и львы, которым их скормили, а после тоже распилили, и др. зверушки , типа дельфинов бегали бы себе тихонько по-просторам своих просторов)) "Это вам не это! "

Хотя кто знает, может в датских зоопарках такие же экстремальные экологи пашут, не щадя жывота, такскать))
Жуть. Мрак.)

Вот если бы против амерских ракет и ядрёнбатонов в европах так жеж бурно переживали, от это был бы номер!  :Biggrin: 

В общем, на западе демшизоидная истерия в разгаре))


Гретхен и её носильщики))  :

https://ria.ru/20190923/1558979688.html

----------


## OKA

"  Президент США Дональд Трамп и его польский коллега Анджей Дуда обсудили увеличение военного присутствия США в Польше и подписали декларацию о военном сотрудничестве, сообщает Польское агентство печати. Их переговоры состоялись в рамках климатического саммита ООН в Нью-Йорке. Трамп заявил, что США переместят военных в Польшу из других мест в Европе, а не отправят туда дополнительный контингент. Кроме того, Трамп пообещал, что власти США отменят визы для граждан Польши.

Журналисты после переговоров спросили Трампа, связано ли расширение американского военного присутствия в Польше с тем, что США видят угрозу со стороны России. «Нет, совсем так не думаю», – ответил он.

В данный момент в Польше базируются около 4500 военнослужащих США на ротационной основе. Согласно подписанному документу, непрерывное присутствие в ближайшее время увеличится на 1000 человек. Кроме того, в городе Дравско-Поморске появится центр боевого обучения, который будут использовать военнослужащие США и Польши. 
В Познани будет расположено дивизионное командование, а также группа поддержки пехоты США, а во Вроцлаве – авиабаза для погрузки и разгрузки самолетов ВВС США. 
В Ласке планируется создать базу для американской эскадрильи беспилотников, а в местности Повидз – штаб-квартиру авиационной боевой бригады, батальон логистической поддержки и объект сил специального назначения.

Как отмечает Bloomberg, также на встрече лидеры двух стран обсудили, как лучше всего препятствовать реализации проекта «Северный поток – 2».

«Северный поток – 2» – трансбалтийский газопровод «Газпрома», две нитки которого должны соединить Россию и Германию. Проектная мощность трубы составляет 55 млрд куб. м в год. Морская часть трубопровода проходит через воды России, Финляндии, Швеции, Дании и Германии. Его планируется достроить до конца 2019 г. Nord Stream 2 AG осталось получить разрешение на строительство только от Дании.

Против проекта активно выступает Украина, которая опасается потерять доходы от транзита российского газа. Также против «Северного потока-2» высказываются лидеры некоторых европейских стран, включая Польшу, Латвию и Литву. В США также выступают против российского проекта строительства трубопровода, ссылаясь на обеспокоенность энергетической безопасностью Европы. В частности, летом в конгресс США внесли законопроект о санкциях против «Северного потока – 2». В документе отмечается, что Россия продолжает «подрывать мир и безопасность в Европе», используя энергию в качестве геополитического оружия. Комитет по международным отношениям сената США поддержал его. Далее документ должен получить поддержку сената и палаты представителей и подпись президента США Дональда Трампа. "

https://www.vedomosti.ru/politics/ne...09-ssha-polshi


Интересно, "форт-Трампу" быть, или не быть? )) Или ограничатся "злыми кознями врагов" по Cп-2))



" США отказали в получении виз десяти членами российской делегации. Они не получили визы для участия в Генеральной Ассамблее ООН в Нью-Йорке, сообщил РИА Новости глава сенатского комитета по международным делам Константин Косачев. Сам он также не получил американскую визу.

Неполучение визы сенатор назвал «возмутительной акцией, не имеющей оправданий и объяснений».

В свою очередь, представитель МИД РФ Мария Захарова опровергла утверждения американской стороны о том, что россияне несвоевременно подали документы на американские визы. "

https://www.bfm.ru/news/425310?utm_s...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Вот новость-та))

Штаты шпыняют РФ- "никогда такого не было, и вот опять" ))  

Почаще надо было буржуям хозяйские сапоги лизать, может и впустили бы , для потехи, "в оооон")) 

Ну или странными шведскими школьницами , типа "мы за всё хорошее", или Колями-урингоями прикинуться , на худой конец ))

Когда начали у росс.дипломатов собственность отжимать, да всякие препятствия с оформлением виз чинить- надо было абсолютно зеркально отвечать, а не полумерами.

Вообще, ООН можно и на Кубу перенести, офисов там понастроить в курортных местах, Гуантанамские застенки в музей амерской оккупации превратить, и т.п. ))

Правда тогда амеры на решения ООН и само существование организации забьют большой болт))

Зато в пасе можно кататься теперь, раз денег дали на прокорм ойробюрократам)) 

А то тяжко им было по важным делам в командировки туды-сюды мотаться, без русских лямов-то))

Ещё и англы, как всегда, подгадят чем нибудь- то "брэгзид"с Борькой нашим Ванькиным, то вот теперь турыстов кинули..

Скучать не дают))



Срочняк в ФРГ, там  октоберфэст !

https://www.google.com/search?q=jrnj...utf-8&oe=utf-8

И не только :

https://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051622225

----------


## Avia M

> Бесподобно ! ))


Да. Разница налицо! Саманта Смит.

----------


## OKA

> Да. Разница налицо! Саманта Смит.


Всё так ))

Забыли Гретхен спиннер подарить в детстве))

И объяснить, что вращая спиннер она привносит в роторно-спиново-торсионные поля гармонию. Облегчая природе-матери нашей очищать атмосферу от плохих и не очень плохих газов))
И опять же всем экстремалам-экологам тоже раздать по спиннеру )) В прямом и переносном смысле  :Biggrin: 
Стоят такие , на трибуне ООН, например вместе с Обамой, вращают этот нехитрый, и в то же время эффективный спасительный прибор. Природе помогают))

А то введут на заправках наценку типа карбонтакс, всем мало не покажется  :Biggrin: 
Эту Грету точно помянут тихим и недобрым словом  :Biggrin: 

Подарите Грете спиннер, пока ещё не поздно ! 
Cпасите цывилизацию и природу-мать нашу))

----------


## OKA

" Министерство финансов США ввело новые санкции против России.
На сей раз санкции затронули компании, которые обеспечивали поставку авиационного топлива в Сирию для нужд ВКС РФ и ВВС Сирии.

Управление по контролю за иностранными активами Министерства финансов США (OFAC) определило одну организацию, три человека и пять судов, участвующих в схеме уклонения от санкций, для содействия доставке авиатоплива российским силам, действующим в Сирии. В частности, OFAC назначила Maritime Assistance LLC, которая является подставной компанией, поддерживающей санкционированную США компанию ОАО «Совфрахт» («Совфрахт»), первоначально предназначенную для работы в Украине. "Совфрахт" стоит за сговором по уклонению от санкций, организованным тремя лицами, названными сегодня, для осуществления платежей и содействия передаче поставок авиатоплива российским силам, действующим в Сирии, в поддержку правительства Асада. Кроме того, сегодня OFAC идентифицировал пять судов как заблокированное имущество Transpetrochart Co. Ltd.,

«Казначейство нацелено на схему уклонения от санкций, которая включает подставные компании, суда и заговорщиков, которые содействуют незаконной передаче авиакеросина российским военным в Сирии. Деспотический режим Асада находится под пристальным международным вниманием в связи с использованием химического оружия и совершением злодеяний против ни в чем не повинных сирийских гражданских лиц, и они полагаются на эти типы незаконных сетей, чтобы оставаться у власти », - заявил Сигал Манделькер, заместитель министра по вопросам терроризма и финансовой разведки.
«США полны решимости прекратить доступ к международной финансовой системе для тех, кто собирается вступить в заговор с целью нарушения наших санкций, в том числе тех, кто задействует машину жестокой войны в Сирии».

OFAC координировал это действие с Федеральным бюро расследований (ФБР) и офисом прокурора США по округу Колумбия.
«ФБР гордится тем, что является частью команды, которая разгадала эту сложную схему, которая поставляла топливо для российских реактивных истребителей, поддерживающих режим Асада», - сказал Алан Э. Колер, младший, специальный агент, отвечающий за отдел контрразведки, ФБР, Вашингтонский полевой Офис. «ФБР будет продолжать тесно сотрудничать с нашими партнерами из Министерства юстиции и казначейства, чтобы выявлять и привлекать к ответственности тех лиц или организаций, которые намерены нарушить санкции США и, в свою очередь, поставить под угрозу нашу финансовую систему и нашу национальную безопасность».

OFAC наложил санкции на российскую судоходную компанию Совфрахт-Совмортранс Групп и ее дочернюю компанию Совфрахт в сентябре 2016 года в соответствии с Распоряжением (EO) 13685 для работы в Крымском регионе Украины. После назначения Совфрахт полагался на суда, принадлежащие другому санкционированному в США юридическому лицу - Transpetrochart Co. Ltd. - для поставок авиационного топлива в Сирию.

Расследование ФБР по "Совфрахту" после его выявлекния определило, что компания скрыла свои продолжающиеся поставки авиационного топлива в Сирию, ведя бизнес через московскую подставную компанию, Maritime Assistance LLC. Совместное расследование ФБР, Министерства юстиции и Казначейства установило, что ООО «Морская помощь» осуществило платежи от имени Совфрахта, чтобы Совфрахт мог продолжать выполнять контракты после его санкционирования. Эти сделки способствовали продаже и доставке авиатоплива в 2016 и 2017 годах в Баниас, Сирия, который использовался российскими военными самолетами. Поддержка Россией режима Асада позволила ему продолжать бомбардировки, которые разрушили многочисленные больницы, школы и общественные места, что привело к гибели мирных жителей.

Три человека, которые были внесены в санкционный список сегодня, были обвинены Министерством юстиции США 12 июня 2018 года в результате расследования ФБР по обвинению в заговоре с целью нарушения экономических санкций США за организацию этой незаконной схемы. Эти ключевые высокопоставленные чиновники Совфрахта курировали деятельность ООО «Морское содействие»: Иван Окороков, директор департамента морского транспорта в Совфрахте; Карен Степанян, первый заместитель директора департамента морского транспорта в Совфрахте; и Илья Логинов, заместитель генерального директора по правовому обеспечению Совфрахта.

<...>

В результате сегодняшних действий все имущество и интересы в собственности этих лиц и любых других лиц, заблокированных в результате действия закона, находящихся в Соединенных Штатах или находящихся во владении или под контролем граждан США, должны быть заблокированы и переданы в OFAC , Правила OFAC, как правило, запрещают любые сделки с лицами из США или внутри (или транзитом) Соединенных Штатов, которые связаны с какой-либо собственностью или интересом к собственности заблокированных лиц

https://home.treasury.gov/news/press-releases/sm785 - оригинал на английском языке

Как не трудно заметить, тухлую историю про "ужасные хим.атаки Асада" продолжают использовать в том числе и для санкций против РФ.

Правда в случае с поставками авиационного топлива, они немного опоздали. Основная часть воздушной кампании ВКС РФ в Сирии уже позади и судя по работе ВКС РФ в ходе летней кампании этого года в Северной Хаме и Южной Идлибе, особых проблем с топливом не было. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5306160.html

Насчёт " Основная часть воздушной кампании ВКС РФ в Сирии уже позади " - хорошо бы...

----------


## OKA

Эко...  :Cool:

----------


## OKA

" ЕАЭС и Сингапур подписали соглашение о создании зоны свободной торговли

Сингапур и Евразийский экономический союз (ЕАЭС) подписали соглашение о создании зоны свободной торговли в Ереване. Об этом сообщается на сайте Кремля.

Договор подписали после заседания Высшего Евразийского экономического совета в присутствии глав стран-участниц ЕАЭС, включая премьер-министра Сингапура Ли Сянь Лун.

Накануне министр по торговле Евразийской экономической комиссии (ЕЭК) Вероника Никишина сообщила РБК, что на саммите 1 октября подпишут первую часть пакета соглашений, куда войдет договор о торговле товарами между всеми странами ЕАЭС и Сингапуром и общее рамочное соглашение.

Дополнительно будут заключены пять двусторонних договоров между каждой из стран ЕАЭС с Сингапуром. «Мы на уровне ЕАЭС сработали быстрее в согласовании договоренностей, чем правительства на двустороннем уровне», — отметила министр.

Саммит ЕАЭС начался в Ереване во вторник. Кроме России, в заседании Высшего Евразийского экономического совета участвовали представители Армении, Белоруссии, Казахстана и Киргизии. Затем к ним присоединились участники от Молдавии, Ирана и Сингапура."

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5d936...?from=newsfeed

Интересно, сингапурцы ерундой вряд ли займутся... 

Что-то финансово-металлическое))

----------


## OKA

https://maysuryan.livejournal.com/869512.html

" Корапшн " ))

" $600 тыс. на покраску нескольких стен? Неслабо!
Понятно, что против такого щедрого предложения они устоять не смогли! "

----------


## OKA

" Министр обороны Германии Аннегрет Крамп-Карренбауэр заверила Латвию, что в сфере безопасности она может рассчитывать на ФРГ.
       "Латвия стопроцентно может положиться на НАТО как на надежного союзника", -
       заявила Крамп-Карренбауэр в пятницу журналистам в Риге.
       Она напомнила, что Германия сотрудничает с Латвией и Балтией в целом и является их союзником по НАТО, а пятая статья договора НАТО для Германии является абсолютно обязательной.
       Министр также отметила, что Германия в странах Балтии участвует в различных оборонных мероприятиях, в том числе входит в состав боевой группы альянса в Литве и участвует в патрулировании воздушного пространства.
       "Несомненно, что мы это сотрудничество продолжим", - подчеркнула министр.
       Крамп-Карренбауэр добавила, что в настоящее время продолжаются дискуссии о будущем НАТО, и она со своим латвийской коллегой Артисом Пабриксом согласовала общие позиции по оценке международной ситуации и будущим задачам альянса."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...519205&lang=RU

Меркельша ловко избавилась от конкурентки в борьбе за кресло канцлера, предложив ей пост мин.об., теперь та "рвёт ... на британский флаг" за святую нату))
Предшественница опустила бундесвер ниже плинтуса, теперь эта нашла себе могучего союзника в лице Латвии и Трибалтики   :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> " Министр обороны Германии Аннегрет Крамп-Карренбауэр заверила Латвию, что в сфере безопасности она может рассчитывать на ФРГ.


Аккурат вовремя! В "кетае" нехватка территорий, неровен час... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> вовремя!


" Мир меняется ! " ))

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5345810.html

 

" Наталья Поклонская и Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган
Автор: ©Пресс-служба Государственной думы России "

https://www.tvc.ru/news/show/id/1702...4_0&pid=379651


Кста, познавательная полемика :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5343477.html

----------


## OKA

" Пилотный тур для японских туристов и правительственных чиновников на Курильские острова, который должен был состояться с 11 по 16 октября, отложен на неопределенное время по требованию России. 

Планировалось, что японцам покажут православные храмы и музеи на Кунашире, а также белые скалы и источники на Итурупе.

Одной из возможных причин такого решения Москвы могло стать заявление премьер-министра Синдзо Абэ, прозвучавшее во вторник в ходе парламентских слушаний, о неизменности позиции Токио по Южно-курильским островам.

«Суверенитет Японии распространяется на четыре северных острова. В этом наша позиция неизменна. Заявления о каком-либо отходе от нашей базисной позиции на этот счет не соответствуют действительности», — сказал Абэ. 

При этом глава японского кабмина отметил прогресс в переговорах между Москвой и Токио.

Доктор исторических наук, профессор Института стран Востока Анатолий Кошкин считает, что своим заявлением Абэ развеял слухи о том, что ради мирного договора он якобы склоняется к отказу от требований «вернуть» Кунашир, Итуруп, Шикотан и Хабомаи и готов «ограничиться передачей под японский суверенитет лишь Малой Курильской гряды (Шикотан и Плоские)».

При этом эксперт полагает, что Россия могла пойти на серьезные уступки Японии, согласившись принять туристов из Страны Восходящего Солнца по «безвизовому обмену». Его предположение подтверждается и информацией газеты «Асахи симбун».

«Получается, что российские власти допустили распространение „безвизового обмена“ для посещающих могилы родственников престарелых бывших жителей южных Курил на всех японских граждан, что серьезно нарушает существующее в нашей стране законодательство о правилах въезда на территорию Российской Федерации граждан иностранных государств, с которыми визовый режим не отменен», — рассуждает Анатолий Кошкин.

Ученый отмечает, что стороны избегали разъяснений по условиям посещения островов. По его мнению, это связано с позицией Японии, где считают запрос на визы признанием российского суверенитета на Южных Курилах. Решение Москвы Анатолий Кошкин поддерживает. "

https://svpressa.ru/politic/article/245878/?cba=1

Нарушения территориальной целостности РФ недопустимы , по законам РФ. 

Что там обсуждать-то))

----------


## Avia M

> а также белые скалы


Белые скалы можно им показать, невзирая на заявления. Реально красиво, пусть завидуют... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5352746.html

----------


## OKA

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/680664

Уже глумятся)) :

https://twitter.com/i_korotchenko/st...16360606494720

----------


## OKA

" Западная пресса о происходящем в Сирии

    Настоящим победителем в сирийской неразберихе, устроенной Дональдом Трампом, является Россия


    Президент Турции Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган встретился со своим российским коллегой Владимиром Путиным на черноморском курорте Сочи во вторник, 22 октября. Поводом для этой срочной встречи была Сирия, или как обе стороны могут извлечь выгоду из неразберихи, спровоцированной решением американского президента Дональда Трампа о выводе американских войск с северо-востока страны, в результате которого две недели назад Турции смогла осуществить свое вторжение.

    Делегация США в Анкаре, возглавленная вице-президентом Майком Пенсом (Mike Pence), впоследствии одобрила «безопасную зону» на севере Сирии (господин Эрдоган уже давно добивался создания этого буфера к югу от границы Турции). Взамен Вашингтон попросил своих союзников, сирийских курдов, которых Трамп только что бросил на произвол судьбы, вывести с территории своих боевиков. Курды были ударной силой в успешной кампании против халифата ИГИЛ (организация признана террористической и запрещена в России — прим. ред.), но расцениваются Анкарой как источник угрозы из-за связей с турецкими курдскими сепаратистами из Рабочей партии Курдистана.

    Как отмечали все, кроме господина Трампа, назвавшего собственное творение «стратегически безукоризненным», США после этого могли только наблюдать. И как раз Москва вела реальные переговоры о выводе сирийско-курдских ополченцев из Отрядов народной самообороны.

    Если учесть общепринятое мнение о последних переменах в войне в Сирии, продолжающейся уже более восьми лет, то господин Эрдоган получил все, что хотел, а господин Трамп сдал все позиции. Вторая часть соответствует действительности, но лишь сейчас постепенно будет возможно реально оценить внезапную удачу Турции. Потому что господин Эрдоган стал еще более обязан господину Путину.

    Встреча в Сочи прошла всего за несколько часов до запланированного окончания пятидневной паузы в операции Турции на северо-востоке Сирии против Отрядов народной самообороны. Несмотря на то, что Анкара настаивала, что она возобновит свой натиск, если курды не эвакуируют означенную буферную зону, решение предстоит принять русским, а не американцам (и намного меньшую роль здесь играют французские и британские союзники в Сирии, с которыми господин Трамп не консультировался).

    Американских солдат, покидавших восточную Сирию, закидывали гнилыми фруктами и камнями. Усугубляя их положение, Ирак, где более пяти тысяч американских солдат помогают государству бороться с ИГИЛ, заявил Вашингтону, что присутствие этого нового контингента здесь нежеланно, и ему не дозволяется здесь оставаться.
    Кажется, нет предела ошибкам, допущенным США и Западом, начиная с вторжения в Ирак в 2003 году, перевернувшего зыбкое, но многовековое соотношение сил в регионе. Россия, которая наряду с Ираном спасла диктатуру Башара Асада в Сирии от капитуляции перед восстанием суннитского большинства, одержала победу. Турция, главный внешний сторонник борцов против Асада, в лучшем случае, осталась где-то на полпути.

    Именно Москва нашла решение вопроса сирийских курдов, которых предали США. Она стала посредником в сделке между режимом Асада и Отрядами народной самообороны, контролировавшими одну четверть Сирии. Россия помогла силам господина Асада продвинуться на северо-западные территории, прилегающие к двум анклавам, уже находящимся под контролем Турции в результате вторжений в 2016 и 2018 годах, на которые Россия дала добро.

    В их число входит Манбидж, где были сняты распространившиеся по всему интернету кадры, на которых запечатлена брошенная впопыхах американская военная база, и Кобани, пограничный город, где благодаря легендарной обороне Отряда народной самообороны против ИГИЛ под прикрытием авиации США в 2014-2015 годах сирийские курды обрели недолговечную значимость в глазах Запада.

    Так что да, вывод войск господином Трампом с северо-востока Сирии дал господину Эрдогану то, что он хотел: расширение границ Турции на юг до буферной зоны в Сирии. Но это усугубило его уязвимость перед господином Путиным, который тщательно старается посеять раздор между членом НАТО Турцией и ее западными союзниками. И это, похоже, у него получается.

    Господин Эрдоган обладает редкой способностью сплачивать Конгресс США в двупартийной враждебности против себя, что бы ни происходило в ходе его телефонных переговоров с господином Трампом. Если Анкара возобновит свою атаку против сирийских курдов, Конгресс затянет санкционные гайки в отношении Турции, а Белый дом, вероятно, последует его примеру. Уязвимость Турции перед Россией вытекает из ее видавшей виды политики в отношении Сирии, лежащей в основе ее недовольства США. Это токсичная смесь.

    Теперь, когда пользующиеся поддержкой России силы Асада отхлынут назад на север Сирии после перерыва больше чем в семь лет, отсутствие США не будет плюсом для Турции. Зато это безусловный плюс для господина Путина, что его военная полиция будет патрулировать границу НАТО.

    Господин Асад в ходе визита на линию фронта в Идлибе, последнем оплоте повстанцев на северо-западе Сирии, назвал господина Эрдогана «вором». Президент Турции, в свою очередь, уже давно называл господина Асада «мясником». Господину Путину предстоит весьма нелегкий труд, если он захочет привести двух лидеров — когда их армии маршируют навстречу друг другу — к примирению в каком бы то ни было виде.

    Однако он должен знать, что, за частичным исключением иранцев, каждый лидер на Ближнем Востоке может нежданно-негаданно изменить курс на 180 градусов. А после «стратегически безукоризненного» позорного провала господина Трампа он, похоже, уверен, что арабские лидеры снова всерьез отнесутся к России.

    Дэвид Гарднер, Financial Times

https://inosmi.ru/military/20191024/246095914.html - цинк

    Плюс еще заголовки на тему из Западной прессы. Можете сами оценить накал зрады.

    1. Financial Times. Россия обналичивает свою победу в Сирии.
    2. Шпигель. Судба Сирии решена
    3. Блумберг. Путин захватил Ближний Восток, но США могут его вернуть
    4. Таймс. Глобальная экспансия Путина и сфера влияния России
    5. CNN. Путин и Эрдоган заключили сделку по Сирии. Главный проигравший - США
    6. Фигаро. Эрдоган и Путин устанавливают свой мир в Сирии.
    7. Handelsblatt. Победа Путина в Сирии станет мощным сигналом.
    8. Русская Германия. Путин беспощадно развел Эрдогана.
    9. Американский консерватор - Путин новый король Ближнего Востока?
    10.The Hill. Уход Трампа из Сирии - правильная идея в катастрофическом исполнении
    11.Вашингтон Пост. Американские безопасные зоны в Сирии на самом деле небезопасны.
    12.Нью-Йорк Таймс. Политика Трампа на Украине и в Сирии отталкивает даже самых осторожных союзников
    13. Индепендент. Американские войска забросали гнилыми овощами за предательство.
    14. Чикаго Трибьюн. Уход Трампа из Сирии является большой ошибкой.
    15. Бостон Глоуб. Далекоидущие последствия предательства Трампа.
    16. The Wall Street Journal. Уход США из Сирии вызывает лишь презрение.
    17. Daily News. Американские ценности предали: как распродажа союзников ведет к распродаже Америки

    Основные нараттивы всей это истерики довольно просты.

    1. Курдов предали.
    2. США проиграли.
    3. Трамп неадекватен или предатель.
    4. Асад выиграл сирийскую войну.
    5. Путин и Эрдоган сняли основные сливки.
    6. Пострадала не только американская гордость и военно-политический престиж - нанесен удар по главным американским "ценностям".

    PS. Выведенные из Сирии в Ирак американские войска по требованию Багдада покинут территорию Ирака в ближайший месяц. Разве что пинками не выталкивают. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5372465.html

Хе-хе)




https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5373875.html


Познавательно :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5373366.html

----------


## Avia M

> 14. Чикаго Трибьюн. Уход Трампа из Сирии является большой ошибкой.


Уходя - уходи! :Cool: 

Министерство обороны США направляет дополнительные силы и средства на северо-восток Сирии для защиты нефтяных месторождений 

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/7043532

----------


## OKA

> 14. Чикаго Трибьюн. Уход Трампа из Сирии является большой ошибкой.
> 
> Уходя - уходи!
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/7043532


Ну дык это оне для унутреннего, так скать, "употребления")) Для ширнармасс  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Они были на разных континентах . Раньше.
> 
> "Но это не точно"


Согласен. Кст., амеры и Китай тоже... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Уходя - уходи!
> 
> Министерство обороны США направляет дополнительные силы и средства на северо-восток Сирии для защиты нефтяных месторождений 
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/7043532



" Министерство обороны России в субботу опубликовало снимки космической разведки, на которых изображены автоцистерны с нефтью, уходящие с территории Сирии под охраной военнослужащих Сил специальных операций (ССО) США и сотрудников американских частных военных компаний (ЧВК).
       Материалы размещены на сайте Минобороны РФ. Опубликована карта нефтяных месторождений и фотографии космической разведки, сделанные в сентябре 2019 года.
       На них, согласно данным российского военного ведомства, зафиксированы колонны нефтевозов, которые направляются за пределы Сирии под охраной контингентов ССО армии США и отрядов из состава ЧВК.
       Эта публикация стала ответом на заявление главы Пентагона Марка Эспера о том, что американская армия укрепляет позиции в сирийском Дейр-эз-Зоре для защиты нефтяных месторождений.
       Здесь США усиливают позиции и, в частности, "будут задействованы механизированные силы", сказал Эспер.
       По его версии, особые меры, которые предпринимают Североамериканские штаты, "нужны для того, чтобы лишить ИГ (террористическая организация, запрещенная в России) доступа к этим ресурсам". Министр обороны США отметил при этом, что основной целью миссии в регионе является борьба с боевиками.
       Министр обороны США подчеркнул, что в случае, если у боевиков будет доступ к нефтяным месторождениям, то "борьбу с ИГ будет вести сложнее".
       Ранее в октябре стало известно, что Пентагон оставит небольшой контингент в районе Дейр-эз-Зора на северо-востоке Сирии из-за присутствия Ирана на востоке Сирии и возможного доступа Дамаска к нефтяным месторождениям Дейр-эз-Зора.
       Согласно имеющимся данным, Дамаск хотел вернуть контроль над нефтяными месторождениями аль-Омар и Коноко, однако так и не смог получить к ним доступ из-за присутствия военных США в регионе.
       Более того, отмечают профильные эксперты, в Вашингтоне уверены, что возвращение нефтяных месторождений Дамаску будет на руку таким союзникам Сирии, как Иран.
       Турецкие Вооружённые силы 9 октября начали операцию на северо-востоке в Сирии, чтобы вытеснить из приграничных районов бойцов курдских военизированных формирований. В настоящий момент операция остановлена.
       Сирия уже несколько лет находится в экономической блокаде. В отношения страны введены ряд санкций со стороны США и Евросоюза."

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...520485&lang=RU


Умозаключения о современной политике...

))


" В Минобороны России прокомментировали заявления главы Пентагона о сохранении группировки американских военнослужащих на востоке Сирии, якобы «для предотвращения доступа ИГ к нефтяным полям»



Заявление главы Пентагона М.Эспера о какой-то необходимости сохранения группировки американских войск на востоке Сирии «для охраны нефтяных полей» от «террористов ИГ» не должны вызывать недоумения.

Абсолютно все находящиеся на территории Сирийской Арабской Республики углеводородные залежи и другие полезные ископаемые принадлежат не террористам ИГ, и тем более не «американским защитникам от террористов ИГ», а исключительно Сирийской Арабской Республике.

Ни в международном праве, ни в самом американском законодательстве, - нигде нет и не может быть ни одной законной задачи для американских войск, - по охране и обороне углеводородных залежей Сирии от самой Сирии и её народа.

Поэтому то, чем сейчас занимается Вашингтон, - захват и удержание под своим вооруженным контролем нефтяных полей на востоке Сирии, является, попросту говоря, - международным государственным бандитизмом.

Настоящая причина этой незаконной деятельности США в Сирии лежит далеко от провозглашаемых Вашингтоном идеалов свободы и лозунгов по борьбе с терроризмом.

Как свидетельствуют представленные снимки космической разведки Минобороны России, сирийская нефть и до, и после разгрома террористов ИГ в Заевфратье, под надежной охраной военнослужащих США активно добывалась и массово направлялась бензовозами на переработку за пределы Сирии.

При этом официально Вашингтон объявил санкции на поставку нефтепродуктов в Сирию, которые распространяются не только на американские компании, но и любые другие.

Под охраной американских военнослужащих и сотрудников американских ЧВК бензовозы с нефтяных полей Восточной Сирии направляются контрабандой в другие государства.

В случае любого нападения на такой караван для его защиты немедленно привлекаются силы специальных операций и боевая авиация США.

Кстати, и сама добыча нефти осуществляется с помощью оборудования, предоставленного в обход всех американских санкций ведущими западными корпорациями.

Подряд на вывоз нефти реализуется подконтрольной США компанией «Сэдкаб», созданной при так называемой «Автономной администрации Восточной Сирии».

А доход с контрабанды сирийской нефти через взаимодействующие с ней брокерские компании поступает на номерные счета американских ЧВК и спецслужб США.

С учетом того, что стоимость одного барреля сирийской контрабандной нефти составляет 38 долларов США, ежемесячная выручка этого «частного бизнеса» американских государственных служб превышает 30 миллионов долларов.

За такой непрерывный, освобожденный от контроля и налогов американского государства, финансовый поток, руководство Пентагона и Лэнгли будут готовы охранять и оборонять нефтяные скважины в Сирии от мифических «скрытых ячеек ИГ» бесконечно». "

Фото :

https://vk.com/mil?w=wall-133441491_287815

----------


## Avia M

> " Министерство обороны России в субботу опубликовало снимки космической разведки, на которых изображены автоцистерны с нефтью, уходящие с территории Сирии под охраной военнослужащих Сил специальных операций (ССО) США.


Нечто подобное, помнится муссировали с турецкими канистрами! История повторяется... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Нечто подобное, помнится муссировали с турецкими канистрами! История повторяется...


Совпадение ?  :Cool: 

Петров ? Васечкин? Борька ? Трамп ?

Версий много... :Biggrin: 

А технологии самообеспечения + навариться давно практически применяются)  В заморских эспедициях))




Что они там с горных площадок только не возили, судя по комедии))

Ну или так :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csv1wXOr5tY

 :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Бутина рассказала в интервью Sputnik и RT, что жила в иллюзии, что находится в правовом государстве и не ждала ареста. Она добавила, что была наивным человеком.

https://aif.ru/society/butina_zayavi...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Родители что ж не подсказали?

----------


## Avia M

> " Пилотный тур для японских туристов и правительственных чиновников на Курильские острова, который должен был состояться с 11 по 16 октября, отложен на неопределенное время по требованию России.


Сахалинская область летом 2020 года примет 15 чартерных авиарейсов с туристами из Японии. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба областного правительства.

В свете заявлений:  



> Глава Министерства обороны страны «восходящего солнца» Такэси Ивая потребовал от вооруженных сил сбивать российские самолеты, пролетающие над южными остовами Курильской гряды.

----------


## OKA

> Главарь террористической группировки "Исламское государство" (ИГ, запрещена в РФ) Абу Бакр аль-Багдади уничтожен в ходе операции ВС США в сирийской провинции Идлиб. Об этом заявил в воскресенье президент Соединенных Штатов Дональд Трамп.
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Про "чад кутежа" ))  :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5383670.html



Неск. постов про аналогичную ситуацию с Усамой :

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4053253.html

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4053675.html

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/4055095.html

----------


## OKA

"  Смоленская катастрофа: польские следователи ещё раз завершили осмотр самолета Ту-154М Качиньского

Польские следователи завершили в субботу изучение элементов разбитого в России правительственного Ту-154М.

Это был второй визит польских экспертов в Смоленск, информирует Gazetaprawna.pl.

Группа из семи польских экспертов работала в Смоленске с прошлого понедельника, делая фото и видеофиксацию.

Как ранее информировалось, целью визита в Россию группы следователей из Варшавы является выполнение исследований, которые сочли необходимыми американские специалисты, которые сотрудничают с польскими специалистами.

Как известно, 10 апреля 2010 года неподалеку российского Смоленска во время посадки на военном аэродроме "Смоленск-Северный" потерпел крушение самолет Ту-154М, на котором польская государственная делегация направлялась в Катынь для участия в мемориальных мероприятиях, посвященных 70-й годовщине расстрелов НКВД польских военных в 1940 году. В катастрофе погибли все 96 человек, находившихся на борту самолета, в том числе и президентская чета - Лех и Мария Качиньские, а также представители политической, военной, религиозной элиты Польши.

Польская сторона неоднократно на международном уровне поднимала вопрос о необходимости возвращения Россией обломков разбившегося самолета президента Качиньского. Российская сторона отказывается это делать, настаивая, что не может этого сделать до закрытия российского следствия. В Варшаве убеждены, что нежелание отдавать Польше ее же собственность свидетельствует о том, что Москве есть что скрывать в деле катастрофы. "

 

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.....html#comments


И действительно, о причинах того, почему не возвращают- можно только гадать "на кофейной гуще" .

Момент идеологический- толку от того , что голландцам отдали то, что они захотели забрать из обломков "Боинга" , сбитого над Донбассом. 

Наплевать им на объективность- виноваты русские, и точка.

То же и с Ту-154 происходит. Да ещё обломки соберут в саркофаг и устроят паломническую "святыню", благо железо не гниёт так быстро, как пан Пилсудский в мавзолее)

А потом скажут "платить и каяться" ))

----------


## OKA

" У России готовы ответные шаги на возможный выход США из Договора по открытому небу, заявил РИА Новости директор департамента по вопросам нераспространения и контроля над вооружениями (ДНКВ) МИД России Владимир Ермаков.

Ранее американские СМИ сообщили, что президент США Дональд Трамп подписал документ о намерении выйти из соглашения.

Как отметил Ермаков, любые решения США по выходу из договоренностей наносят удар по международной безопасности. "К сожалению, наши американские коллеги занимаются этим целенаправленно с конца 90-х годов прошлого века", - констатировал дипломат, заметив, что планы выхода Вашингтона из Договора по открытому небу не стали для Москвы "большим сюпризом".

Отвечая на вопрос о том, будет ли Россия предпринимать какие-то ответные шаги в случае выхода США из соглашения, Ермаков сказал: "Естественно. У нас все готово. Узнаете".

Ранее председатель комитета палаты представителей США по международным делам Элиот Энгел заявил, что обеспокоен сообщениями о возможных планах США выйти из Договора по открытому небу. В этой связи он направил письмо с протестом в Белый дом на имя советника президента по нацбезопасности. Конгрессмен не пояснил, о каких именно сообщениях идет речь.

В Минобороны России заявили, что американские разведчики стали обвинять Москву в нарушении договора, чтобы помешать наблюдательным полетам над своей территорией. Официальный представитель МИД Мария Захарова, в свою очередь, указала, что пока никаких официальных заявлений в отношении выхода США из Договора по открытому небу не сделано, при этом она отметила, что Москва считает соглашение важным инструментом обеспечения европейской безопасности.

Договор по открытому небу был подписан в 1992 году и стал одной из мер по укреплению доверия в Европе после холодной войны. Он действует с 2002 года и позволяет странам-участницам открыто собирать информацию о вооруженных силах и мероприятиях друг друга. "

https://ria.ru/20191106/1560654778.html

Этими "шагами"  могут быть усиление космической и агентурной разведки) А с энтим нонче промблемы))

----------


## Avia M

> А с энтим нонче промблемы))


Придётся Байдена "расконсервировать"... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> Придётся Байдена "расконсервировать"...


У него большие интересы "вна"- не годится  :Cool: 

Мэйби агент "Boris" ? 

" Прямо как в старые времена "  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Китай начал продажу автономных боевых беспилотников. 7 ноября, портал flightglobal.com сообщил о том, что в Минобороны США видят в этом угрозу, поскольку китайское оружие с искусственным интеллектом не наделено «военной этикой».

«Пока мы говорим, китайское правительство уже экспортирует некоторые из самых современных военных беспилотников на Ближний Восток. Кроме того, Китай готовится экспортировать беспилотные летательные аппараты следующего поколения, как только будет налажено их серийное производство», — рассказал министр обороны США Марк Эспер, выступая на конференции National Security Commission on Artificial Intelligence.

По словам Эспера, автономные системы вооружения и искусственный интеллект (ИИ) — основа вооружений будущего, но китайские боевые системы опасны тем, что «в этой стране нет военно-этических норм, ограничивающих использование автономных систем вооружения или ИИ в бою».

Портал FlightGlobal указывает, что, вероятно, речь идёт беспилотниках Ziyan Blowfish A2, которые Китай продал в ОАЭ. Эти дроны вертолётного типа могут нести стрелковое, ракетное или бомбовое вооружение, а также использоваться в автономном режиме.

В своём выступлении Марк Эспер также подчеркнул, что США разрабатывают ИИ и автономные боевые системы, но «США являются признанным мировым лидером в военной этике, а потому принципы использования ИИ разрабатываются с учётом норм законов и этики». "

https://warspot.ru/15901-voennaya-et...ogo-intellekta

Как говорится " в этой новости прекрасно всё " ))

Забыли напомнить про этичность устройств "Малыш" и "Толстяк" (A-bomb)  :Biggrin: 

Дроны , ИИ, и этика... Этика , боевые дроны , ИИ ...    БГГГ  :Biggrin: 






Этика? Эстетика !  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

Сегодня во всем мире отмечают 30-летие падения Берлинской стены, пожалуй, главного символа «холодной войны». На протяжении десятилетий стена разделяла восток и запад в самом Берлине, в Германии и за ее пределами. Сейчас от нее остались только фрагменты и воспоминания. У всех они разные...

https://www.1tv.ru/news/2019-11-09/3...rlinskoy_steny

----------


## Avia M

> У них там такое инфодавление через смди , шо шуба заворачиваетсяЪ


Точно! В Вильнюсе собрались "обмороженные" (видать шуба завернулась), о России в микрофон звуки издавали. Зрелище не для слабонервных...

https://www.1tv.ru/news/2019-11-11/3...rossii_v_litve

----------


## OKA

> Сегодня во всем мире отмечают 30-летие падения Берлинской стены, пожалуй, главного символа «холодной войны». На протяжении десятилетий стена разделяла восток и запад в самом Берлине, в Германии и за ее пределами. Сейчас от нее остались только фрагменты и воспоминания. У всех они разные...
> 
> https://www.1tv.ru/news/2019-11-09/3...rlinskoy_steny

----------


## OKA

" 10 ноября 2019 года в Монголии на месте дислокации 41-й Особой мотострелковой дивизии  в городе Чойр после реконструкции открыт мемориальный комплекс "Слава русскому солдату".
41-я Особая мотострелковая дивизия (в/ч 04676) была сформирована 9 августа 1967 года в г. Улан-Удэ. 
В 1969 году дивизия была передислоцирована в Монгольскую Народную Республику и входила в состав  39-й общевойсковой армии Вооруженных Сил СССР. 
Из Монголии соединение было выведено в 1990 году и расформировано..."

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1755733.html

----------


## OKA

" Европейский Союз создаёт новый противоракетный щит. Вчера, 14 ноября, европейский ракетный консорциум MBDA объявил о планах создания системы ракет-перехватчиков, которая будет противостоять ракетам, а также истребителям последнего поколения.

TWISTER (Timely Warning and Interception with Space-based TheatER) разрабатывается в качестве перспективной системы ПВО. Неофициально её называют конкурентом американской системе ПВО Patriot и российской С-400. При этом заявленные возможности ракет позволят им перехватывать гиперзвуковые ракеты и глайдеры, крылатые ракеты и даже стелс-авиацию.


​Рендер программы TWISTER ukdefencejournal.org.uk 

Система TWISTER должна быть разработана к 2030 году и станет основной ПВО стран НАТО в Европе. Ключевым подрядчиком выступает MBDA. При этом перспективные ракеты-перехватчики будут иметь наземное, корабельное (в том числе подводное) и воздушное размещение.

«Спектр угроз на европейской территории эволюционирует в сторону более сложных и развивающихся воздушных угроз, особенно в ракетной сфере. Проект направлен на укрепление способности европейцев эффективнее обнаруживать, отслеживать и противодействовать этим угрозам», — говорится в кратком описании проекта TWISTER на официальном сайте PESCO (Совета постоянного структурированного сотрудничества ЕС). Достичь этой цели предполагается «посредством сочетания расширенных возможностей для раннего предупреждения космического базирования и эндоатмосферных перехватчиков». В разработке TWISTER участвуют Франция, Финляндия, Италия, Нидерланды и Испания."

https://warspot.ru/15947-raketnyy-zontik-evropy

Ага, особенно финны с испанцами очень боятся северокорейских и иранских ракет))

----------


## Avia M

Президент Александр Лукашенко выразил недоумение в связи с тем, что Россия не помогла Белоруссии с закупкой истребителей Су-30СМ и Минск был вынужден покупать их на свои деньги. Он напомнил, что Белоруссия охраняет Россию с запада и ей можно было бы помочь.

https://www.interfax.ru/russia/684160

Верен себе!  :Cool:

----------


## cobra_73

> Президент Александр Лукашенко выразил недоумение в связи с тем, что Россия не помогла Белоруссии с закупкой истребителей Су-30СМ и Минск был вынужден покупать их на свои деньги. Он напомнил, что Белоруссия охраняет Россию с запада и ей можно было бы помочь.
> 
> https://www.interfax.ru/russia/684160
> 
> Верен себе!


Эта пять! Ничего что ему предлагали вообще деньги не тратить?
Ему предлагали развернуть на постоянной основе эскадрилью модернизированных русских Су-27.
Так какого хрена спрашивается!?!

----------


## Avia M

> Так какого хрена спрашивается!?!


Так в политике Григорьевича, постоянно "хрен" присутствует... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" В Австрии в доме Гитлера разместят отделение полиции

Власти Австрии решили разместить отделение полиции в доме в городе Браунау-на-Инне, где родился глава Третьего рейха Адольф Гитлер. Об этом сообщает Österreich.at со ссылкой на австрийское Министерство внутренних дел.

«В результате перепланировки в доме будет размещено окружное управление полиции и полицейский участок Браунау-на-Инне», — говорится в сообщении.

В ведомстве пояснили, что «будущее использование этого дома под нужды полиции должно ясно продемонстрировать, что это здание никогда больше не будет напоминать о национал-социализме»."

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5dd451f69a79472fbb2bc629

Вот у них и наступило время мультикультурненько и толерастно оторваться "по-ойропэйски"   :Biggrin:  У Кончиты-калбасы есть шанс дать  чего-нибудь там)) Концерт например))

Из одной крайности в другую..

----------


## Avia M

На всех направлениях... :Smile: 

Политические эксперты Василь Вакаров и Грэг Вайнер подрались в эфире программы "Кто против?". Словесная перепалка перешла в рукоприкладство при обсуждении отношений между Вашингтоном и Киевом.

https://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=321...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

> На всех направлениях...
> 
> Политические эксперты Василь Вакаров и Грэг Вайнер подрались в эфире программы "Кто против?". Словесная перепалка перешла в рукоприкладство при обсуждении отношений между Вашингтоном и Киевом.
> 
> https://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=321...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Дык шоу ведь)) Маст гоу уан))

----------


## Avia M

Сказка (шоу :Smile: ) ложь, да в ней намек! Добрым молодцам урок.

----------


## OKA

> Добрым молодцам урок.


Много там добр. "молодцев" ? 

Из каких "добробатов" ? 

В каких "баттлах" засветились?




> Сказка (шоу) ложь.


Сказки " пятнистого" :

" Бывший советский лидер Михаил Горбачев прокомментировал слова Владимира Путина о причинах распада СССР.

Ранее Путин на инвестфоруме "Россия зовет!" заявил, что распад Советского Союза не был связан с ростом национализма в Прибалтике, а произошел из-за неэффективной экономической политики.

"Нужно было демократизировать и реформировать отношения. Вот этого не было сделано. Поэтому я не знаю, что дальше будет, должны разобраться народы", — заявил Горбачев РИА Новости в ответ на просьбу прокомментировать высказывания российского лидера.
По его словам, у союзных республик возникло "свое государственное понимание и с этим надо было считаться". Однако это не всегда учитывалось, констатировал политик.

"Надо было усовершенствовать отношения внутри Союза. Возьмите и прочитайте последнее, что было написано и опубликовано где-то в декабре, по-моему, о том, каким должен быть новый Союз. Это было разработано комиссией, которую я возглавлял и которая много сил положила, чтобы все утрясти", — добавил бывший советский лидер.

Он полагает, что сейчас все бывшие советские республики могут и должны вести диалог.

"Не надо нагромождать ни с той стороны, ни с другой. Надо помнить историю нашу, она общая. И мы защищали ее вместе, и сейчас можем и должны вести дела", — заключил Михаил Горбачев.

Ранее в своей книге "Что поставлено на карту: будущее глобального мира" политик высказал убежденность в том, что целостность СССР можно было сохранить, а новый Союз отвечал бы интересам всех республик. Он отмечает, что решающим шагом на этом пути должен был стать новый Союзный договор, подписание которого в 1991 году сорвал августовский путч. "

https://ria.ru/20191120/1561173637.html

Про "нагромождать"- прямо "с козырей зашёл"  :Biggrin: 

А уж про "нашу историю"  :Biggrin: 


" США приняли решение существенно нарастить военное присутствие в Польше, заявил премьер-министр республики Матеуш Моравецкий.

"Соединенные Штаты, наш мощнейший союзник, благодаря стараниям президента Анджея Дуды и министра национальной обороны приняли решение о более чем десятикратном увеличении контингента войск США в Польше", — сказал он, выступая с программной речью в сейме.

Летом Варшава и Вашингтон подписали совместную декларацию о военном сотрудничестве. Согласно документу, численность военного контингента должна была вырасти на тысячу человек с нынешних 4,5 тысячи.
Также стороны согласовали места дислокации военных и техники на территории республики, а местом расположения штаба выбрали Познань.

В Варшаве заявили, что таким образом командование американскими войсками на восточном фланге НАТО переедет в Польшу..."

https://ria.ru/20191119/1561117679.html


" Посольство России в Таллине напомнило, что в 2014 году Эстония отказалась от территориальных претензий к России. Так в ведомстве отреагировали на заявления некоторых эстонских официальных представителей об "аннексии" части страны.

Пограничные договоры об отсутствии претензий хоть и подписаны, но еще не ратифицированы. Вместе с тем официальных уведомлений о пересмотре эстонской позиции Москва не получала.

Дипломаты добавили, что проводимая Таллином работа по обустройству совместной с Россией границы, в которой задействованы немалые силы и средства, наглядно свидетельствует в пользу этих договоренностей.

В посольстве подчеркнули, что российская позиция была и остается неизменной: Тартуский мирный договор 1920 года стал достоянием исторических архивов после вхождения Эстонии в состав СССР в 1940 году.

"Ни о чем". В России жестко ответили на призыв Эстонии вернуть землиЭстонский политик призвал Россию вернуть балтийской республике якобы "аннексированные территории". Российские официальные лица и эксперты критически оценили требования Таллина, отметив, что власти страны противоречат сами себе.
"Установив дипломатические отношения в 1991 году, наши страны вступили на путь равноправного диалога и сотрудничества, открыв новую страницу в истории двустороннего взаимодействия на основе сложившихся к тому времени правовых реалий, в том числе и в пограничной сфере. Утверждения о международном признании всеми государствами Эстонии в границах 1940 года не соответствуют действительности", — сказано в комментарии посольства.

Российские дипломаты убеждены, что попытки спекулировать на теме некоей "аннексии" ведут лишь к нагнетанию конфронтации в отношениях с Россией, что никоим образом не соответствует интересам и чаяниям абсолютного большинства жителей Эстонии, стремящихся к развитию добрососедских связей с Россией. Пресс-секретарь президента Дмитрий Песков указал в среду, что Кремль считает неприемлемыми территориальные претензии Таллина к Москве..."

https://ria.ru/20191120/1561183123.html

Ну просто ещё не все амерские "педали" задействованы по давлению на некоторые обстоятельства ))

Вероятнее всего не только бывшие губеры побегут на Запад, пока не поздно))


Кста :

" 18 ноября 2019 года  в центре Риги прошел военный парад, посвященный 101-ой годовщине провозглашения Латвийской Республики и 100-летию латвийской армии.
Как сообщили в министерстве обороны Латвии, в параде приняли участие около 1500 военнослужащих, земессаргов (Zemessardze, «Ополчение» — латвийская народная добровольная вооруженная организация, являющаяся частью национальных вооруженных сил — прим. ред.), полицейских, пограничников, пожарных и яунсаргов (Jaunsargi, члены военизированной молодежной организации — прим. ред.). Командовал парадом командир механизированной пехотной бригады сухопутных сил полковник Сандрис Гаугерс, а принимал парад президент Эгил Левитс, министр обороны Артис Пабрикс и командующий Национальными вооруженными силами (НВС) Леонид Калниньш.
Возглавили парад военнослужащие 3-го пехотного батальона механизированной пехотной бригады сухопутных сил, которым доверено нести знамя латвийской армии. В параде также приняли участие военнослужащие сил союзников Латвии по НАТО — Албании, Канады, Чехии, Дании, Германии, Эстонии, Италии, Литвы, Черногории, Польши, Словакии, Словении, Испании и США. Завершили парад техника НВС, сил союзников, государственной полиции, государственной пограничной охраны и государственной пожарно-спасательной службы, вертолеты Ми-17, самолет Ан-2, пограничные вертолеты Agusta Bell 206B и Agusta 109E Power. Также в параде приняли участие датские и бельгийские истребители F-16, которые несут дежурство в небе Балтии."




Фото и ролики :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1764661.html


Трибалтийцев обвешали армой всего за 10-15 лет)  Если их парады не лгут))

Так что финны не просто так летают с амерских авианосцев и вооружаются ОТР))

Бедные полярные мишки, они явно представляют угрозу нате))

Прогульщица школы Гретхен отомстит за пропавшее в её голове детство всей планете))

Нобелевский Обама не даст солгать))

----------


## stream

> На всех направлениях...
> 
> Политические эксперты Василь Вакаров и Грэг Вайнер подрались в эфире программы "Кто против?". Словесная перепалка перешла в рукоприкладство при обсуждении отношений между Вашингтоном и Киевом.
> 
> https://www.vesti.ru/doc.html?id=321...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Гриша Винников(Грег Вайнер )

"...В 90-е открыл собственную туристическую фирму в США, занимающуюся продажей авиабилетов, а также помощью в оформлении виз. Незадолго до разорения компании Винников открыл фирму, оказывающую правовую помощь, клиентам которой до сих пор должен немалые суммы. После неудач в карьере Винников Нью Йорк покинул, вернулся в Россию, сейчас проживает в Санкт-Петербурге... ."

----------


## Avia M

Соединенные Штаты стали главным источником нарушения стабильности в мире и в последнее время все чаще предпринимают односторонние действия, противоречащие общепринятым международным нормам. Об этом заявил в субботу на встрече с главой МИД Нидерландов Стефом Блоком в Нагое министр иностранных дел Китая Ван И.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Понятное дело. До "войны" с Китаем, америка проводила исключительно миротворческую политику... :Confused:

----------


## stream

https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5d847...f20d1efbfebef8

*Ещё одна армия Европы сильнее русской*

«С территории Беларуси угроз не будет. Если только ответные и адекватные,, но если они зайдут далеко, то и ассиметричные меры будут»

"Мы не просим больше денег, нам отдайте половину тех, которые мы на оборону тратим, хотя бы. Или всю технику бесплатно, или в рассрочку, вот тогда и увидите, как белорусские солдаты защищают Россию, а народ Беларуси вообще полюбит Россию."

----------


## OKA

> ..Ещё одна армия Европы сильнее русской[..


))

----------


## OKA

https://ria.ru/20191203/1561864941.html

Ох уж эта Грэта))

----------


## Avia M

> Ох уж эта Грэта))


Обеспечивает себе и команде "безбедное" будущее... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Обеспечивает себе и команде "безбедное" будущее...


Сложно оспорить-та ))


Новости "карбонтакса" )) :

https://www.project-syndicate.org/co...-et-al-2019-11

Вот по лопаткам бы им всем выдать, снегоуборочным  :Biggrin:  

И на экологичный Шпицберген отправить- белым мишкам берложки на зиму обустраивать))

Экологично, экономично и эротично  :Biggrin: 

Мэмасики гугыла :

https://www.google.com/search?tbm=is...mg.Jl-uGQT_euM

Жуть. Мрак))

Вкратце : если когда-то , давным-давно, в далёкой галактике, за прогулы уроков ставили плохие отметки, то теперь ставят ставки, однако  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Сотрудники российских спецслужб использовали французские Альпы в качестве базы для операций по всей Европе, сообщила в четверг радиостанция Deutsche Welle.

Со ссылкой на французскую газету Le Monde радиостанция утверждает, что, как выяснили западные спецслужбы, базой в Альпах пользовались 15 сотрудников "элитного подразделения ГРУ, отвечающего за заказные убийства, акты саботажа и управление так называемыми "мертвыми почтовыми ящиками", которые используются тайными агентами и их подручными для обмена информацией".

Согласно публикациям, один из этих сотрудников, по всей видимости, был причастен к покушению на бывшего офицера ГРУ Сергея Скрипаля и его дочь в марте 2018 года в британском Солсбери. Западные спецслужбы вышли на след этой группы в ходе расследования покушения на Скрипалей. В расследовании участвовали службы контрразведки Великобритании, Франции, Швейцарии и США.

По их данным, в период с 2014 по 2018 год эти российские агенты неоднократно останавливались в небольших французских городках на юго-востоке Франции, в том числе в Шамони и Эвиане. Они работали в Болгарии, Молдавии, Черногории и других странах, но не во Франции, отмечает немецкая радиостанция со ссылкой на французское издание.

Она напоминает, что накануне правительство Германии выслало из страны двух российских дипломатов на фоне скандала вокруг заказного убийства бывшего чеченского полевого командира в Берлине в августе этого года. Немецкий МИД обосновал эту меру нежеланием Москвы сотрудничать в расследовании этого преступления. "

https://www.interfax.ru/world/686785

Сенсация !

"15 человек на сундук мертвеца ! Йо-хо-хо , и бутылка новичка!"  :Biggrin: 

Буржуи утаивают самую страшную правдуЪ про Петрова и Васечкина !

Наверняка на Луне тоже есть секретная база русских, откуда они сбивают пролетающие мирные луноходы и спутники разных стран))

Маразм крепчал))

----------


## OKA

" Президент Бразилии Жаир Болсонару назвал шведскую школьницу и экоактивистку Грету Тунберг "соплячкой", которой слишком много внимания уделяется в СМИ, в ответ на ее высказывание о гибели представителей коренных народов в Бразилии, передает портал Globo.

В воскресенье юная активистка отреагировала на события, произошедшие в штате Мараньян на северо-востоке Бразилии, где двух лидеров племени гуажажара расстреляли из проезжающей мимо машины. В своем Twitter она посетовала на то, что коренных жителей буквально убивают за попытку защитить леса от незаконной вырубки, а мир молчит об этом, и назвала эту ситуацию позором.

Во вторник Болсонару выступал перед журналистами, комментируя в Мараньяне, и не обошел стороной слова Тунберг.
"Грета сказала, что индейцы умерли, потому что защищали леса Амазонии. Удивительно, что пресса уделяет так много внимания такой соплячке, как она", - цитирует портал бразильского президента. .." 

и т.д. :

https://ria.ru/20191210/1562234845.html


Активисты юные-головы чугунные  :Biggrin: 

Интересно, сколько сабж "прогульщица Грета" продержится на медийных поверхностях))

Только делом, а не забавной болтовнёй она сможет доказать свою позицию- с такими же эколгичными крикунами строить белым медведям берлоги)) 

Не нравится Шпицберген- плиз в Гренландию) Остров большой, вместительный. Места для экоэкстриму достаточно. Снега много, медведЯм берлог понастроить хватит)) 

Зато после, можно с гордостью глядеть в экобудущее, раз прошлое деццтво украли злые людишки))

"Наздоровье !" как пелось в известной швеццкой песенке))

----------


## Avia M

> Наверняка на Луне тоже есть секретная база русских, откуда они сбивают пролетающие мирные луноходы и спутники разных стран))


Данный сценарий, держится про запас, для продления санкций в 2060 году... :Smile: 




> Удивительно, что пресса уделяет так много внимания такой соплячке


Удивительно, что Президент Бразилии читает о ней в прессе.  :Confused:  Наверняка есть более насущные темы...

----------


## OKA

> Данный сценарий, держится про запас, для продления санкций в 2060 году...


Да уж, на 4 пятилетки вперёд распланировали))




> Удивительно, что Президент Бразилии читает о ней в прессе.  Наверняка есть более насущные темы...


Ну оба два сабжа персонажи скандально-медийные ))

К тому же наезд больного ребёнка на преступления в Бразилии через мировые смди выглядит чуднО ))

Пусть в своей Швеции с мафиями воюет (они там сейчас нажористые, скоро как в бразилиях будут), а не по странам и континентам шатается на халяву, исполняя явно заказные медийные сценарии))

----------


## Avia M

> Интересно, сколько сабж "прогульщица Грета" продержится на медийных поверхностях))


Пока поддерживают...




> Юная шведская активистка, защитница климата Грета Тунберг стала обладателем звания "Человек года" по версии американского журнала Time.


https://tass.ru/obschestvo/7323757?u...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

> Пока поддерживают...
> 
> https://tass.ru/obschestvo/7323757?u...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Ну да, пока так)) 

По евроньюсам показали ирландскую аналогичную эку))

Они , как и более известные меньшинства, размножаются рекламой себе подобных   :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Официальный представитель МИД РФ Мария Захарова во время брифинга для журналистов прокомментировала новость о том, что Комитет по иностранным делам американского Сената одобрил законопроект, обязывающий главу Госдепа Майка Помпео решить, надо ли объявить Россию спонсором терроризма.

«Всё, что творится в Сенате и в Конгрессе в контексте России, живет своей странной жизнью. Это не поддается ни анализу, ни логике и является русофобской политикой в собственных конъюнктурных политических целях», — приводит её слова пресс-служба МИД РФ.

Захарова отметила, что целый ряд американских политиков, по всей видимости, просто не в состоянии придумать других тем, кроме России. При этом, если бы избирателю показали, сколько граждане США потеряли из-за испорченных отношений между Москвой и Вашингтоном, они бы прослезились. "

https://svpressa.ru/politic/news/251616/


Трындец)) Главный спонсор и наставник террорюг и главзлодей всея планеты- США, хочет объявить РФ спонсором своих подопечных  :Biggrin: 

Оксюморон прям какой-то))

----------


## OKA

" ЕРЕВАН, 12 дек – Sputnik. 

Сенат США единогласным решением принял резолюцию о признании Геноцида армян, сообщает издание Asbarez.

Резолюция S.Res.150 была представлена в апреле со стороны комитета по международным отношениям, который возглавляет сенатор-демократ Боб Менендес, а также бывший кандидат в президенты сенатор Тед Круз.

Усилия сенаторов блокировались в Сенате трижды из опасений, что принятие резолюции "поставит под угрозу деликатные переговоры с Турцией и другими союзниками США в регионе".

    "Сенат сегодня примкнул к палате представителей, отвергнув турецкий "заговор молчания" и признав право Америки на честную память о Геноциде армян", - сказал исполнительный директор ANCA Арам Амбарян.

Он также призвал исполнительную власть присоединиться к решению Сената, "положив конец любому соучастию США в обмане Анкары".

Резолюция о Геноциде армян (S.Res.150) устанавливает: отказ от отрицания Геноцида армян; официальное признание Геноцида армян со стороны правительства США и поминовение памяти жертв Геноцида; информирование о Геноциде армян с целью предотвращения подобных преступлений в будущем.

Кроме того, там содержится призыв не допускать попыток вовлечь власти США или ассоциировать их с отрицанием геноцида армян "или любого другого геноцида". 

Напомним, палата представителей американского Конгресса 29 октября приняла резолюцию №296 о признании событий в Османской империи в период с 1915 по 1923 годы геноцидом. 

Геноцид армян в Османской империи – первый геноцид XX века. Несмотря на то, что этот факт признан многими странами, Турция – правопреемница Османской империи, традиционно отвергает обвинения в Геноциде армян.

На сегодняшний день 49 из 50 штатов США на местном уровне признали Геноцид армян официально, но на федеральном уровне этого до сих пор не происходило. "

https://ru.armeniasputnik.am/politic...de-Armyan.html

Военные преступления- они такие. 

В начале XX века самое известное из них- это геноцид по национальному признаку армянского населения тех краёв, во время I м.в.

Амеры долго мурыжили, а когда стало выгодно, для давления на нынешнее турецкое  руководство- "признали", будто раньше "не знали".

Все знали, французы знали, а эти выжидали момент, как всегда.

----------


## Avia M

Председатель оппозиционной Коммунистической партии Японии Кадзуо Сии считает, что Токио на переговорах с Москвой должен обозначить позицию, что весь Курильский архипелаг является японской территорией...

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Аппетиты растут.

----------


## OKA

> Председатель оппозиционной Коммунистической партии Японии Кадзуо Сии считает, что Токио на переговорах с Москвой должен обозначить позицию, что весь Курильский архипелаг является японской территорией...
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> 
> Аппетиты растут.


Они долго копили силы и средства для этого ))

Известная в РФ потомок яп. деятеля, в 90-х просто отрывалась в своих истериках))

Ну , бывает- хотели загеноцидить весь регион ЮВА, во II м.в., а только айнов сожрали и ассимилировали))

Корейцы, с помощью СССР , и, как ни странно, США, избавились от яп. оккупации)

Ну , а  если чО, у граждан КНР можно многое узнать про международные отношения в XX веке))

----------


## Avia M

> Они долго копили силы и средства для этого ))


Пущай копят, главное неизменность позиции государства Российского...

----------


## OKA

> Пущай копят, главное неизменность позиции государства Российского...


Ну дык понятно- "шапками закидаем" )) :

Учения ВМФ

----------


## Avia M

> "шапками закидаем" )) :


Помимо шапок, имеются в арсенале и другие предметы... :Cool: 
Вариант данный крайний и речь не о нём. Последовательность в политике, приносит куда более ощутимый результат. В отношениях с Японией отступления от "позиций" и приводит к заявлениям типа "отдавайте все".

----------


## OKA

> Помимо шапок, имеются в арсенале и другие предметы...
> Вариант данный крайний и речь не о нём. Последовательность в политике, приносит куда более ощутимый результат. В отношениях с Японией отступления от "позиций" и приводит к заявлениям типа "отдавайте все".


Экая неспешная дискуссия ))




> ..Последовательность в политике, приносит куда более ощутимый результат. 
> 
> В отношениях с Японией отступления от "позиций" и приводит к заявлениям типа "отдавайте все".


Ой, блЪ, полуторасотнилетние , как минимум , направления известны))

Япы, которым амеры , как вассалам , военные преступления в ЮВА  "простили", стали, "непотопляемым авианосцем" США ))

----------


## OKA

" Швейцарская компания Allseas, которая занималась укладкой труб для трубопровода "Северный поток — 2" и ранее заявила о приостановке работ, отвела все суда из района строительства в Балтийском море.

Группа судов, задействованная в строительстве, будет расформирована. Компания отказалась комментировать, на сколько будет отложен проект​​​, сообщает ТАСС.

https://tass.ru/ekonomika/7400943

20 декабря президент США подписал военный бюджет на следующий год, вводящий санкции против 350 подрядчиков, задействованных в строительстве "Северного потока-2". Вашингтон потребовал от компаний, ведущих прокладку труб, немедленно прекратить строительство.

В сообщении российского МИД говорится, что Вашингтон не сможет помешать России воплощать свои экономические проекты.

"С интересом наблюдаем за тем, как США переходят знаковую грань во внешней политике, начиная вводить санкции, к которым Россия давно привыкла, против собственных союзников", — отметили в МИД.

На самом деле, указано в комментарии, американцы стремятся лишить европейских потребителей бесперебойного источника дешевого топлива. Как считают российские дипломаты, Белый дом намерен заставить Европу покупать американский дорогой сжиженный газ, замедлив, тем самым, развитие ее экономики и способность к конкуренции с США. "

https://www.vesti.ru/theme.html?tid=63253

Дожмут-недожмут, дотянут-недотянут))

Время покажет))

----------


## Avia M

> А что Азербайджан теперь России скажет?


Возможность покупки российских истребителей пятого поколения Су-57 рассматривается руководством Азербайджана — переговорный процесс одобрен на высшем уровне обеих стран

https://yandex.ru/turbo?text=https%3...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## OKA

Познавательно : ))

----------


## OKA

Эко... 

Источник: https://versia.ru/k-pozhilym-shvedam...lyat-migrantov

Прогульщицу Грэтхэн срочно на них наслать, для профилактики от разнообразных не веганских ритуалов))


https://eadaily.com/ru/news/2019/10/...erla-v-estonii

https://eadaily.com/ru/news/2019/12/...ldat-v-estonii

Ещё одни "мухосранские" нашлись))

Умозаключения о современной политике...

Вот такое познавательное писали когда-то :

https://costarostov.livejournal.com/167811.html

----------


## Avia M

Японскую туристку Айко Ясуду возмутили слова жителей острова Итуруп, которые встречали гостей из Японии словами "приветствуем вас на нашем острове"...

https://ria.ru/20191227/1562955939.html?in=t

----------


## OKA

" А как ты провел 2019-й год?! " ))




Познавательные ролики :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5577187.html

----------


## Avia M

Лидер правящей польской партии "Закон и справедливость" Ярослав Качиньский полагает, что и Германия, и Россия должны заплатить компенсацию Польше за ущерб, нанесенный стране во время Второй мировой войны.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Закон и справедливость?... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> Лидер правящей польской партии "Закон и справедливость" Ярослав Качиньский полагает, что и Германия, и Россия должны заплатить компенсацию Польше за ущерб, нанесенный стране во время Второй мировой войны.
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> 
> Закон и справедливость?...


Кэп))

Что-то , у кого-то прищемило  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Не хотят связываться с Трампом


А надо!
Таким образом, они (US) погрязнут в своих санкциях. С горки быстро кувыркаются... :Cool:

----------


## Red307

> А надо!
> Таким образом, они (US) погрязнут в своих санкциях. С горки быстро кувыркаются...


Они - первая экономика мира. Печатают валюту мира. Могут диктовать свои условия. Я понимаю, только Китай может в открытую против них выступать. Остальные молчат.

----------


## Avia M

> Они - первая экономика мира. Печатают валюту мира. Могут диктовать свои условия.


Первые, печатают, диктуют. Всё верно.
Но вы же понимаете, что всё это хлипко. И маленький пример 2008, тому подтверждение.
Пилосси демонстративно рукописи рвёт президентские. Раздрай во внутренней и внешней.




> Остальные молчат.


Пока про себя шепчут, но неровен час... Всё к тому движется.
Валюта мира, это чисто условно. Полагаю, все это понимают и стремятся подстраховаться.

----------


## Red307

> Первые, печатают, диктуют. Всё верно.
> Но вы же понимаете, что всё это хлипко. И маленький пример 2008, тому подтверждение.
> Пилосси демонстративно рукописи рвёт президентские. Раздрай во внутренней и внешней.
> 
> 
> 
> Пока про себя шепчут, но неровен час... Всё к тому движется.
> Валюта мира, это чисто условно. Полагаю, все это понимают и стремятся подстраховаться.


А что произошло в 2008м? У них там были колебания, которые отразились на всем мире. Не наоборот.

Там такой "раздрай"... нам по ТВ показывают. 

Пока шепчут, но дальше никто не заходит. Только по словам Прокопенко Ванга напророчила что-то там.))

----------


## Avia M

> Не наоборот.


Вот и славненько. Мнения высказаны.

----------


## Red307

> Вот и славненько. Мнения высказаны.


Главное мнение о было по Су-35 :Wink:

----------


## OKA

" Как сообщает ресурс Sputnik со ссылкой на бразильское издание «Folha de Sao Paulo», которое, в свою очередь, цитирует доклад бразильской армии «Сценарии безопасности на период до 2040 года», Франция названа основной угрозой стратегической безопасности Бразилии в течение ближайших 20 лет. Это связано с тем, что Франция настаивает на интернационализации региона Амазонки.

Доклад был представлен Конгрессу страны, он является доработанным вариантом предыдущего документа. Для его подготовки в ходе 11 совещаний во второй половине 2019 года было опрошено 500 человек, в результате, документ отражает настроения, которые царят в офицерской среде. На 45 страницах изложены как реалистичные геополитические соображения, так и безумные идеи. В докладе упомянутые такие сценарии как американские базы в Бразилии и войны.

Как бы то ни было, единственной постоянной угрозой названа Франция, и это отражает противостояние между президентами Больсонару и Макроном во второй половине прошлого года. Это было связано с французской идеей об интернационализации региона Амазонки в связи с имевшимися в регионе пожарами.

Другой сценарий предусматривает, что в 2035 году Париж направит официальный запрос в ООН об интервенции в регион Яномама и предоставит неограниченную поддержку движению к независимости местных коренных народов. А еще спустя два года Франция мобилизует значительное число своих войск во Французской Гвиане.

Впрочем, этот доклад не учитывает тот факт, что Франция является важнейшим партнером Бразилии в военной сфере, с которой заключены крупные соглашения на производство вертолетов и строительство подводных лодок.

В других сценариях рассматривается урегулирование кризиса в Венесуэле, с или без участия Бразилии, или же бразильскую интервенцию в боливийский город Санта-Крус-де-ла-Сьерра.

Отмечается, что мирный характер Бразилии, которая не участвовала в региональных конфликтах со времен Парагвайской войны 1865-1870 гг., отражен только в одном из четырех сценариев, согласно котором страна объявила дефолт. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3925930.html

Полезные ископаемые, водные ресурсы Л.А., экзотическая и не очень древесина- нынче дорого стоит))

А уж про "интернационализации регионов" - это к амерам))

----------


## OKA

https://www.bbc.com/russian/features-51545883

" А потом, про этот случай..."  ))

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про ГДР :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5655680.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательное мнение :

https://consortiumnews.com/2020/02/1...b-revolutions/


Кста :

" Соединённые Штаты готовятся к ядерному конфликту. 22 февраля, портал defenseone.com опубликовал выдержки из расшифровки брифинга Минобороны США по вопросам ядерного сдерживания и модернизации, в которых рассекречены военные учения на случай российской ядерной атаки.

Учения прошли 20 февраля на базе Стратегического командования ВС США в Небраске. В них принял участие глава Пентагона Марк Эспер. В ходе манёвров США сымитировали ответные действия с использованием ядерного оружия Россией против одной из европейских стран НАТО.

Сценарий учений предусматривал военный конфликт в Европе, во время которого российская сторона задействовала ядерное оружие малой мощности против объекта, расположенного на территории Североатлантического альянса.

В России американские учения назвали «бряцаньем оружием». По слова первого заместителя главы комитета Госдумы по обороне Андрея Красова, «учения, которые проводят США — избыточные. Оптимизма по поводу нормализации отношений такие учения не добавляют, как и не добавляют безопасности в мире, в том числе в Европе». "

https://warspot.ru/16638-yadernye-igry




))

----------


## OKA

" 21 февраля 2020 года в порту Саванна (штат Джорджия, США) прошла погрузка бронетехники 2-й бронетанковой бригадной группы 3-й пехотной дивизии армии США на военный транспорт для перевозки тяжелой техники USNS Benavidez (T-AKR-306). Бронетехника направляется в ФРГ для участия в крупнейших военных учениях НАТО в Европе Defender-2020, которые пройдут весной этого года. "






Фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1836683.html

Скоро позажигают по старухе Европе)) От Балтики до Чёрного моря )

----------


## Red307

В Воронежской области 12 местных храмов оснастили банковскими терминалами для безналичных пожертвований. Об этом сообщает агентство «Воронеж».

«Данный шаг является ответом на реалии нашего времени, когда все большее число людей считают для себя более удобным пользоваться банковскими картами. Многие православные монастыри и храмы как в России, так и за рубежом предоставляют возможность внести свои пожертвования банковскими картами», — сообщили в пресс-службе епархии российского региона.

Кроме того, по словам собеседника агентства, об установке банковских терминалов якобы просили сами верующие. В епархии отметили, что, согласно уставу прихода Русской православной церкви (РПЦ), деньги, которые получают приходы в качестве пожертвований и оплаты за предметы религиозного назначения, нельзя отождествлять с предпринимательской деятельностью, поскольку они не нацелены на получение прибыли.

https://lenta.ru/news/2020/02/27/charity/

----------


## OKA

" На Ближнем Востоке отменяют пятничные молитвы из-за коронавируса

Ближневосточные страны принимают меры, в частности по ограничению доступа к священным для мусульман местам, чтобы не допустить распространения коронавируса нового типа COVID-19.

В Тегеране и других городах Ирана приняли решение отменить пятничные молитвы. В Иране к настоящему момент выявлено 254 случая заражения COVID-19. Летальный исход зафиксирован в 26 случаях. Для борьбы с коронавирусом задействовали Минобороны страны, при поддержке которого начато производство жидких дезинфицирующих средств и гигиенических масок.

В иранском Минздраве сообщили, что на следующей неделе откроют 15 специальных медицинских лабораторий, в которых будет проводиться диагностика на предмет заражения коронавирусом.

Границы с Ираном перекрыл ряд соседних стран, в том числе Ирак, Турция и Афганистан.

Эмир Катара шейх Тамим бен Хамад Аль Тани распорядился начать эвакуацию катарских и кувейтских подданных из Ирана из-за вспышки коронавируса.

В свою очередь власти Саудовской Аравии в четверг объявили, что приостанавливают въезд в королевство людей, желающих совершить умру - малое паломничество в Мекку не в месяц хаджа. Также ограничения затронут тех, кто желает побывать в мечети Аль-Масджиди ан-Набави в Медине - месте погребения пророка Мухаммеда.

Авиакомпания Emirates сообщила, что приостанавливает перевозку пассажиров в Саудовскую Аравию из ряда стран, среди которых Китай, Италия и Иран.

Иракское руководство со своей стороны приняли решение запретить проведение любых общественных мероприятий, а также приостановило разрешение для въезда в страну туристов из 9 стран - Китая, Ирана, Японии, Южной Кореи, Таиланда, Сингапура, Италии, Бахрейна и Кувейта. в Ираке также закрыли школы и университеты до 7 марта.

В общей сложности в ближневосточном регионе зафиксировано более 350 случаев заражения новым типом коронавируса. Наибольшее число инфицированных - в Иране.

Новый коронавирус COVID-19, вызывающий пневмонию, начал распространяться из китайского города Ухань - административного центра китайской провинции Хубэй - в декабре 2019 года.

На утро 27 февраля в мире, за исключением материковой части Китая, число заразившихся коронавирусом COVID-9 достигло 3530, увеличившись за сутки на 627.

В свою очередь в Китае с декабря 2019 года число жертв коронавируса составило 2744 человек, было зарегистрировано 78 тыс. 497 случаев заболевания. "

https://interfax.by/news/obshchestvo...erent/1272098/


Верное решение. Лучше оповещать людей об опасностях весенне-осенних инфекций, чем разгребать после всего этого последствия)

Минимальная защита и профилактика ОРЗ, как всегда, предотвращает всякие заразы)

----------


## OKA

" Госсекретарь США Майк Помпео и министр иностранных дел Финляндии Пекка Хаависто обсудили противодействие России и Китаю.

       "Сегодня в Вашингтоне состоялась встреча госсекретаря США Майка Помпео с министром иностранных дел Финляндии Пеккой Хаависто, в ходе которой госсекретарь США Помпео и министр иностранных дел Финляндии Хаависто обменялись мнениями по вопросам 
трансатлантической безопасности и важности противодействия российской и китайской враждебной деятельности", - говорится в сообщении официального представителя госдепа Морган Ортагус.

       Отмечается, что Помпео и Хаависто также обсудили перспективы дальнейшего сотрудничества в области безопасности и обороны между США и Финляндией. "

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...527892&lang=RU

Умозаключения о современной политике...

Учения, и пр. объединения))

----------


## OKA

" Создать систему, которая защитила бы Соединенные Штаты от российских и китайских баллистических ракет, технически невозможно, заявил командующий стратегическими силами США адмирал Чарльз Ричардс на слушаниях в комитете по делам Вооруженных сил палаты представителей конгресса.

Во время обсуждения конгрессмен-демократ Сет Муллтон спросил у Ричардса, способны ли американские системы ПРО отразить атаку межконтинентальных баллистических ракет со стороны России и Китая. Вице-адмирал ответил, что противоракетная оборона США устроена таким образом, чтобы "не пересекаться со стратегическими средствами сдерживания" противника, и способна защитить территорию страны.

После этого конгрессмен поинтересовался, связана ли способность Штатов отбить такую атаку с количеством ракет-перехватчиков.
"Это не только затратно и нереализуемо с технической точки зрения, но и поднимает вопросы стратегической стабильности", — ответил Ричардс.
Командующий пояснил, что американская противоракетная оборона строится на том, что ответный удар нанесет противнику настолько сильный ущерб, что атака станет бессмысленной. "

https://ria.ru/20200228/1565324058.html

Ну значит и дальше будут давить всеми другими доступными способами))

Опыт финального этапа существования СССР , как великой и самостоятельной державы многое показал))


" В 2019 году Великобритания заплатила за импорт российского золота в 12 раз больше, чем годом ранее, сообщает РБК со ссылкой на данные Федеральной таможенной службы.

Всего в прошлом году Россия получила за золото 5,74 миллиарда долларов, 5,33 миллиарда из них пришлось на долю Британии.

Остальные 409 миллионов заплатили 12 других стран, включая Казахстан и Швейцарию.

В физическом выражении экспорт золота в Великобританию увеличился в 11 раз — с 10,4 до 113,5 тонны."

https://ria.ru/20200228/1565321884.html

Страхуют свой "брэгзид" золотишком, в обмен на бумажки))

----------


## Avia M

Спецпредставитель США по Афганистану Залмай Халилзад и заместитель лидера движения "Талибан" (запрещено в РФ), глава катарского политического офиса движения мулла Абдулла Гани Барадар подписали мирное соглашение между США и талибами. 

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...ndex.ru%2Fnews

США за мир во всем мире! :Cool:

----------


## OKA

> ..США за мир во всем мире!


" Китай не намерен участвовать в переговорах США и России по разоружению, предает ТАСС со ссылкой на заявление директора департамента по контролю над вооружениями МИД КНР Фу Цун.

"Нереалистично ожидать, что Китай присоединится к трехсторонним переговорам (c РФ и США по разоружению - примечание "РГ")", - сказал дипломат. По его словам, "США много шумели о трехсторонних переговорах, но до сих пор так и не сказали, о чем они хотят поговорить в рамках трехстороннего диалога". Фу Цун в то же время проинформировал, на май-июль намечены двусторонние консультации с США по вопросам ядерной безопасности.

Напомним, накануне стало известно о намерении президента США Дональда Трампа предложить Москве и Пекину новую инициативу в области контроля над вооружениями, что позволит "избежать новой дорогостоящей гонки ядерных вооружений". "

https://rg.ru/2020/03/06/kitaj-otvet...ruzheniiu.html

Амеры и договоры ? Дануна  :Biggrin: 

Заключают тогда, когда нужна передышка для себя, или с целью ослабить противника. 

И забивают болт на любые договоры, как только они им становятся неудобны)) 

Таковы реалии на сегодня, увы.

----------


## OKA

" Эрдоган назвал сроки введения в эксплуатацию комплексов С-400 в Турции

Российские зенитно-ракетные комплексы (ЗРК) С-400 будут введены в эксплуатацию в Турции в апреле. Об этом заявил президент Реджеп Тайип Эрдоган, пишет газета Hurriyet.

Отвечая на вопрос журналистов о ЗРК во время полета из Москвы, турецкий лидер отметил, что С-400 являются собственностью страны и турецкие военные продолжают обучаться работать на них.

«Они будут введены в апреле. Однако вчера я сказал [на переговорах в Кремле], что если США поставят нам комплексы Patriot, то мы их купим», — заявил Эрдоган.

Летом 2019 года Россия завершила поставки С-400 в Турцию по контракту стоимостью $2,5 млрд.

Приобретение ракетных комплексов Анкарой вызвало критику со стороны США и НАТО. Из-за этого Вашингтон приостановил сделку с Турцией по закупке истребителей F-35. Госдепартамент посоветовал Анкаре избавиться от С-400: уничтожить их или вернуть Москве.

В турецком МИДе заявили, что Анкара пошла на покупку российских ЗРК в связи с тем, что союзники по НАТО отказались продавать аналогичное вооружение.

В декабре 2019 года Турция сообщила о готовности приобрести американские комплексы Patriot. В Анкаре отметили, что остаются союзником Вашингтона, но сделка с Россией является свершившимся фактом. Поэтому Турция будет принимать ответные меры по любым санкциям, которые могут быть наложены из-за сделки с Москвой. "

Подробнее на РБК:

https://www.rbc.ru/rbcfreenews/5e624...?from=newsfeed

Это верные решения. В нынешних условиях многовариантность для них весьма полезна))  Могли бы и китайских ещё прикупить, для верности))

Освоили бы из трёх источников комплексы, глядишь и свою системку слепили бы после...

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5705784.html

" Если коротко, то в статье 5-летней давности (которая ссылается и на более ранние работы, например, 2013 года) прямо указывается, что в США проводились практические исследования по модификации коронавируса китайской летучей мыши, который может передаваться человеку и вызывать острый респираторный синдром, что сильно напоминает то, что произошло в начале 2020 года. Такое вот совпадение. " .

"Совпадение ?" Или кто-то рассыпал пробирочку в нужном месте , в нужное время))





> Власти Индонезии отказались от планов по заключению контракта с РФ на поставку 11  истребителей на общую сумму $1,1 млрд. Об этом сообщает ТАСС со ссылкой на агентство Bloomberg.
> По данным агентства, индонезийские власти приняли такое решение под давлением Соединенных Штатов.


К вопросу "в чём сила, брат ?" ))

И у кого реальные "рычаги давления" на данный исторический момент))

----------


## Let_nab

> Познавательно :
> " Если коротко, то в статье 5-летней давности (которая ссылается и на более ранние работы, например, 2013 года) прямо указывается, что в США проводились практические исследования по модификации коронавируса китайской летучей мыши, который может передаваться человеку и вызывать острый респираторный синдром, что сильно напоминает то, что произошло в начале 2020 года. Такое вот совпадение. " .
> 
> "Совпадение ?" Или кто-то рассыпал пробирочку в нужном месте , в нужное время))


*Тут в Грузии во всю американцы работают с биологическим оружием:*

Минобороны РФ заявило о гибели 73 граждан Грузии в секретной лаборатории США
По данным ведомства, в лаборатории под видом лекарства тестировался высокотоксичный химпрепарат либо биологический агент

- https://www.interfax.ru/world/631904

О том с какой целью была построена биолаборатория Лугара, в какую сумму обходится США ее содержание и какие угрозы таит в себе лаборатория,

- https://sputnik-abkhazia.ru/analytic...m-stranam.html

- https://iz.ru/788321/galina-volynetc...oriia-v-gruzii

*Американцы в лаборатории имени Лугара могли испытывать на людях высокотоксичный химический препарат, что привело к гибели 73 грузинских граждан...*

При этом они, как обычно, всё опровергают, но никого туда с инспекцией никого не пускают... 

*Вот сюда не заходите*
_Центр Лугара был открыт в 2011 году под эгидой помощи в борьбе с региональными инфекционными заболеваниями. Впрочем, медицинским этот центр оставался только отчасти: некоторые из помещений находятся под усиленным контролем и попасть туда можно, лишь обладая определенным уровнем секретности. На открытие американского центра в поселке Алексеевка приехал помощник министра обороны США по вопросам ядерных, химических и биологических программ Эндрю Вебер и сенатор Ричард Лугар, в чью честь и назвали центр.
(Такие должностные лица США просто так с печеньками в такую даль от Вашингтона не ездят)
В самом центре все обвинения в разработке биологического оружия отрицают и уверяют, что неоднократно приглашали журналистов для посещения лаборатории. Однако пускали их только в гражданские объекты. В полностью закрытые помещения центра могут пройти только граждане США, имеющие третью степень биозащиты.
При этом грузинское правительство не контролирует результаты исследований, которые проводятся в стенах центра Лугара. Всю выгоду от проводимых исследований получают американские исследователи, которые патентуют полученные результаты. Кроме того, они могут использоваться и в интересах американских военных, ведь подрядчиками выступали частные военные подрядчики США.
В 1975 году была принята Конвенция о запрещении разработки, производства и накопления запасов бактериологического (биологического) и токсинного оружия и об их уничтожении. Ее подписали 160 стран, в том числе Соединенные Штаты и Великобритания. В 2001 году США отказались подписать дополнение к этой конвенции, регламентирующее механизмы взаимного контроля. 

Это прямое доказательство того, что США и не думают прекращать опасную работу по созданию новых видов химического и биологического оружия, которую они ведут много лет. Вокруг нашей страны развернуты десятки американских лабораторий, и в них военные из США активно работают с особо опасными вирусами и другими возбудителями, которые могут быть даже опаснее ядерного оружия.

_

----------


## OKA

> *Тут в Грузии во всю американцы работают с биологическим оружием:*
> 
> Минобороны РФ заявило о гибели 73 граждан Грузии в секретной лаборатории США
> По данным ведомства, в лаборатории под видом лекарства тестировался высокотоксичный химпрепарат либо биологический агент
> 
> - https://www.interfax.ru/world/631904
> 
> О том с какой целью была построена биолаборатория Лугара, в какую сумму обходится США ее содержание и какие угрозы таит в себе лаборатория,
> 
> ...


Всё так ))

----------


## OKA

Познавательно о действиях корпораций в условиях кризиса :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5716051.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательный пост :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5729209.html

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про технологии :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5728843.html

----------


## OKA

" Лаборатории нескольких исследовательских учреждений в США получили предписание существенно снизить поголовье животных, которые используются в экспериментах, сообщает сайт журнала Science. В первую очередь это касается мышей: они составляют до 95 процентов всех модельных объектов. Такое решение связано с тем, что из-за пандемии COVID-19 многие работники вынуждены находиться дома и не способны так же часто ставить эксперименты, как обычно. Число тех, кто может ухаживать за животными, тоже снизилось.

Основной способ противостоять распространению нового коронавируса — снизить число физических контактов между людьми. Это касается всех сфер деятельности, в том числе научных исследований. Поэтому во многих биомедицинских лабораториях в США назначили ответственных, которые будут следить за состоянием лабораторных животных, культур клеток, других биологических объектов, а также критически важного оборудования. Остальных попросили оставаться дома.

Поскольку число сотрудников, которым можно посещать лаборатории, существенно снизилось, многие эксперименты стало невозможно провести: для этого не хватает рук. Кормить всех животных и чистить им клетки в этих условиях тоже стало непросто. В результате Пенсильванский университет, Орегонский университет науки и здоровья и ряд других учреждений приняли решение снизить поголовье лабораторных животных. Оно в США, как и в мире в целом, на 95 процентов состоит из мышей (Mus musculus).

Нет единого решения, насколько сильно нужно уменьшить численность мышей. Где-то рекомендуют оставить 60 процентов грызунов, в других местах эвтаназии подвергают всех, кто не нужен для экспериментов в ближайшие две недели-месяц, и практически везде прекращают разведение животных. 20 марта Национальные институты здравоохранения запретили заказывать новых мышей, но пока не известно, рекомендовали ли они подшефным лабораториям сокращать поголовье уже имеющихся.

Крупнейший мировой поставщик лабораторных мышей, Лаборатория Джексона, пока не объявлял о снижении поголовья своих животных. Тем не менее, организация стала получать больше заказов на заморозку сперматозоидов и эмбрионов наиболее ценных линий мышей от лабораторий, которые надеются возобновить свои исследования после стабилизации обстановки.

Хотя эвтаназии проводят с соблюдением существующих этических норм (животных помещают в камеру с углекислым газом), в любом случае это трагическое событие и для ученых. Помимо прочего, существует и практическая проблема: фонды лабораторных животных, которые во многих случаях создавали не один год, выводили нужные линии и поддерживали их, придется долго восстанавливать.

Пандемия COVID-19 косвенно влияет фактически на всю биологию и медицину. В частности, ожидается нехватка донорских органов. В США запретили брать донорский материал у людей с новой коронавирусной инфекцией. Тем, у кого ее предполагают, и тем, кто контактировал с зараженными в течение 28 дней до забора органов, временно запрещается быть донорами. Также в Соединенных Штатах рекомендовано не проводить патологоанатомическое исследование у тех, кто на момент смерти имел подтвержденный диагноз COVID-19 или подозрение на него. С одной стороны, это важная мера безопасности для патологоанатомов, с другой стороны, из-за нее истинные причины смерти в ряде случаев так и не будут установлены.

Светлана Ястребова "

https://nplus1.ru/news/2020/03/24/poor-mice


Опять углекислый газ...

Известная по своему влиянию на политиков и известные организации шведская экоактивистка, могла бы защитить зверушек .

Если б хотела... Без сарказма...

Она украла их будущее ?

----------


## Avia M

> Известная по своему влиянию на политиков и известные организации шведская экоактивистка, могла бы защитить зверушек .


Возможно сама стала "жертвой" америки...




> Шведская экоактивистка Грета Тунберг подозревает, что заразилась коронавирусом


https://ria.ru/20200324/1569096571.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

Колониальные замашки в космос... :Confused: 




> Президент США Дональд Трамп подписал указ о праве США коммерчески осваивать ресурсы на Луне и других небесных телах.


https://iz.ru/996537/2020-04-07/dona...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

Американский сенатор Линдси Грэм в эфире Fox News заявил, что Китай ответственен за смерти американцев из-за коронавирусной инфекции и за безработицу.
"Пандемия началась из-за правительства Китая и его поведения. Это уже третья болезнь из Китая", — пояснил Грэм.
Он отметил, что США должны "заставить Китай изменить свое поведение".

https://ria.ru/20200411/1569893684.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

С больной головы...

----------


## cobra_73

> https://ria.ru/20200324/1569096571.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Короновирус вторично, главные проблемы у нее с башкой

----------


## Avia M

30 апр. В районе Ржепорые на окраине Праги начали устанавливать памятник власовцам.
С идеей поставить такой памятник в ноябре прошлого года выступил известный эпатажным поведением бывший бульварный журналист, а ныне староста Ржепорые Павел Новотный. По его словам, именно власовцы в 1945 году освободили деревню, на месте которой располагается нынешний микрорайон.

https://ria.ru/20200430/1570822069.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

----------


## Avia M

Президент Польши Анджей Дуда подписал новую стратегию национальной безопасности республики.
В данном документе в качестве самой большой угрозы для Польши указывается "агрессивная политика России".

https://ria.ru/20200512/1571318867.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Для успокоения, "засеять поля" американскими абрамсами... :Smile:

----------


## Let_nab

> Президент Польши Анджей Дуда подписал новую стратегию национальной безопасности республики.
> В данном документе в качестве самой большой угрозы для Польши указывается "агрессивная политика России".
> 
> https://ria.ru/20200512/1571318867.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews
> 
> Для успокоения, "засеять поля" американскими абрамсами...


Немного про этого персонажа....
Мало того, что он кровь-от-крови выдвиженец партии бесноватых братиков Качинских. Один из которых самоубился об смоленскую березку. Он сам по себе личность поразительная.
Анджей Дуда заявил на конференции «Польская операция НКВД 1937—1938», что без признания польского геноцида в СССР не представляется возможным наладить отношения с Россией. 



Даже опустим жену-еврейку, связи с крайне-правой Opus Dei или просто звериную ненависть к восточному соседу - которую новый президент вынес из семьи (с помощью Гуглперевода - почитайте о обидах семьи от русских варваров - http://niezalezna.pl/66364-prawdziwa-genealogia-dudy). Сосредоточимся на двоюродном дедушке президента, о котором стыдливо умалчивают в Польше. Личность Михаила Дуды просто феерическая. Особенно для президента Польши. 



Кровавый палач и бандеровец Михаил Дуда, кличка "Громенко" в Польше в 1921 году. Член ОУН с 1937. В 1939 году отправился в Рейх и после спецподготовки попал в спецбатальон «Роланд». В конце 1941 года (отличившись в резне отступающих семей красных командиров) попал в знаменитый «шуцманшафтбатальон-201» в Белоруссии. Помните сжигание целых деревень в овинах? Так это именно они. Потом снова в УПА в июне 1947 прорвался через Чехословакию на Запад, в ФРГ. Был завербован американцами. Вся кровавая история была естественно прощена (резал ведь он недочеловеков) и он снова отправился на спецподготовку. 
Вот тут о нём в Википедии - https://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Дуда_Михайло_Іванович



В 1950 заброшен с парашютом в СССР. Но тут удача кровавого палача кончилась - диверсионная группа была окружена - а отважный герой, который точно знал что ему будет за сожженных детей в Белоруссии - отважно застрелился. 



Интересно, что за этот коронный выстрел себе в бошку, посмертно Михаил Дуда "Громенко" был награжден званием рыцаря Золотого Креста Боевой Заслуги 1-го класса....

"Подвигам" лыцаря Михаила Дуды даже посвящен укрский фильм «Железная сотня». Полюбуйтесь на предка президента Польши:






Вот такие вот пироги. Кажеться он даже немного похож на "кровавого лыцаря" - своего дедушку



Сегодня потомок этого упыря с попахивающими бензином и жареными младенцами руками - глава Польши.
А ведь этот потомок не дрогнет даже перед ядерной угрозой. Блеск безумного фанатика явно виден в его глазках. А если что женушка и призрак дедушки ему помогут.


……………...

----------


## Red307

> Даже опустим жену-еврейку, связи с крайне-правой Opus Dei или просто звериную ненависть к восточному соседу - которую новый президент вынес из семьи (с помощью Гуглперевода - почитайте о обидах семьи от русских варваров - http://niezalezna.pl/66364-prawdziwa-genealogia-dudy). Сосредоточимся на двоюродном дедушке президента, о котором стыдливо умалчивают в Польше. Личность Михаила Дуды просто феерическая. Особенно для президента Польши.


Так и пиши: "Внук врага народа". 
Вы, красные политруки, и не за такое расстреливали

----------


## Let_nab

> Так и пиши: "Внук врага народа". 
> Вы, красные политруки, и не за такое расстреливали


А вы, контра недобитая, просто так народ с детишками малыми расстреливали из голимой злобы, ненависти и своей обмороженности на всю голову...

----------


## Red307

> А вы, контра недобитая, просто так народ с детишками малыми расстреливали из голимой злобы, ненависти и своей обмороженности на всю голову...


Кто "вы"?  Вы нас сажали в шараги, и мы делали для вас то, чем вы потом гордились. Но на наших руках нет крови, а отличие от ваших.

Хотя нет. Ты лично ничем гордиться не можешь. Ты в технике не разбираешься от слова совсем. Да политруку это и не надо. Твоя задача 6а техническом форуме лить мегабайтами всякое политизированное дерьмо.

----------


## Let_nab

> Кто "вы"?  Вы нас сажали в шараги, и мы делали для вас то, чем вы потом гордились. Но на наших руках нет крови, а отличие от ваших.
> 
> Хотя нет. Ты лично ничем гордиться не можешь. Ты в технике не разбираешься от слова совсем. Да политруку это и не надо. Твоя задача 6а техническом форуме лить мегабайтами всякое политизированное дерьмо.


Ты такой агрессивно-эмоциональный! Я просто ржу! 
Тебя так много тут на форуме что прям слюнями всё забрызгал, что даже поскользнуться можно! Тебе есть чем гордиться - гордись этим!

----------


## Red307

> Ты такой агрессивно-эмоциональный! Я просто ржу! 
> Тебя так много тут на форуме что прям слюнями всё забрызгал, что даже поскользнуться можно! Тебе есть чем гордиться - гордись этим!


Я тебе ответил твоим популистско-напыщенным тоном, в котором ты катаешь тут свои простыни.

Про слюни конечно детский сад. Наверное открыл инстаграмм внучки и решил тут выступить в молодежном стиле?))

Вообще, ответь на вопрос (в первую очередь сам себе). Какого хрена ты делаешь на этом форуме? 

Предвижу твой встречный вопрос. 

Зайди в свои профиль, посмотри "последние сообщения". Покуда глаз хватит ни одного упоминания какого-либо типа самолёта (форум авиационный), АСП, прибора, образца наземного оборудования и т.п. Только "Польша то, Польша сё". Ну ненавидишь ты эту Польшу, иди на какой-нибудь польский форум и выплескивай все это туда..
Заодно там и поржешь, лошадка...

----------


## Let_nab

> Я тебе ответил твоим популистско-напыщенным тоном, в котором ты катаешь тут свои простыни.
> 
> Про слюни конечно детский сад. Наверное открыл инстаграмм внучки и решил тут выступить в молодежном стиле?))
> 
> Вообще, ответ на вопрос. Какого хрена ты делаешь на этом форуме? 
> Предвижу твой встречный вопрос. 
> 
> Зайди в свои профиль, посмотри "последние сообщения". Покуда глаз хватит ни одного упоминания какого-либо типа самолёта (форум авиационный), АСП, прибора, образца наземного оборудования и т.п. Только "Польша то, Польша сё". Ну ненавидишь ты эту Польшу, иди на польский форум и выплескивай все это туда...


Ой-ой! Какой ты злобный юный технарь-следопыт! И туда ему зайти и сюда посмотри! 
Зато тебя реально на форуме ну очень много - в каждую дырку залез и везде нагадил!

----------


## Red307

> Ой-ой! Какой ты злобный юный технарь-следопыт! И туда ему зайти и сюда посмотри! 
> Зато тебя реально на форуме ну очень много - в каждую дырку залез и везде нагадил!


То есть ты согласен, что ты тут лишний...

----------


## Let_nab

> То есть ты согласен, что ты тут лишний...


Ты такой уморительный! 
Вот действительно - ты сам чушь написал, и тут же сам по этой своей чуши сделал умозаключение, что кто-то в чём-то ещё с тобой согласен! Гениально! Плохо тебя твои кураторы Госдепа научили внедряться в доверие к людям...

----------


## Let_nab

*Печеньки Ельцину завезли за 21 год до евромайдана.
Два Ельцин-Центра этому господину.*

В США рассекретили запись телефонного разговора Ельцина и Клинтона от 21.09.1993, за 2 недели до бомбежки Верховного Совета:

ЕБН: Билл, я решил разогнать ВС, там стало много коммунистов
К: Армия и спецслужбы на твоей стороне?
ЕБН: Да
К: Это хорошо. США даст вам $2,5 млрд на продолжение реформ



Продолжение разговора:
Клинтон: Мы поддерживаем тебя в продолжении реформ (*имеется ввиду приватизация советской госсобственности)
ЕБН: Реформы продолжатся намного быстрее, чем раньше. На моей стороне и интеллигенция. Никакой силы применяться не будет. Пролития крови не будет...




https://nsarchive2.gwu.edu//dc.html?...e-Conversation - полная распечатка искомого разговора на сайте
https://assets.documentcloud.org/doc...nversation.pdf - скачать документ в PDF

----------


## Avia M

Президент США Дональд Трамп объявил, что страна выйдет из Договора по открытому небу, но его возобновление возможно.

https://ria.ru/20200521/1571806115.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Скоро выходить будет неоткуда...

----------


## OKA

> Американцы вполне знают реальное состояние дел и возможности России. Их все действия вполне адекватны этим современным состояниям дел и возможностям России. Это наглядно показывает Сирия. Что могла Россия.., неее не правильно, не Россия (так как Россия многое может), а чем властьимущие России могли ответить на агрессию Турции, США или Израиля в Сирии. Помидоры у них перестали покупать!!! Помидоры!!! При этом дали натовцам газ и С-400.  Или американский патруль на дороге в Идлибе тормознули! Просто фееричный пример! И это Россия "встаёт с колен"!?
> 
> А смотрим пример по товарищу Киму. Он реально амеров нафиг послал, публично персонально Трампа обозвал-оскорбил «слабоумным стариком», а не партнёром назвал..., и Ким реально МОЖЕТ и "за ценой не постоит" - так тут же стал рукопожатным! Он может! Как в рекламе - "Папа - может!". А "Россия" не может... Поэтому Трамп мчит персонально с Кимом договариваться. А договаривались амеры с Милошевичем, Саддамом или Каддафи!? Нет. Потому что эти - не могли! И "Россия" не может! Так же было с Горбатым, пока тот мог - договаривались, а потом сраной метлой погнали, так же с Ельциным и теми же нашими войсками в Европе и десантниками в Югославии... Только слепой этого не видит!
> 
> Причём, этими своими публично-пафосными «миролюбивыми» жестами желания заключить с кем-то договор чем типа «разредить напряжённость» и «принесть всем миру-мир», США пытается больше кинуть того, с кем договаривается. Если не удаётся кинуть, то США молчат в тряпочку до поры пока другая сторона «может». Как только другая сторона уже «не может», то она тут же становится обвинённой в «несоблюдении», «агрессивности» и прочей надуманной хрени.
> 
> Вот, документы из Россархива второй половины 30-х годов которые сейчас они вложили в общем доступе для того чтобы реально показать кто виновен в начале 2 Мировой - их читаешь и понимаешь, что всё упирается в делёжку бабла, ресурсов и прибылей. При этом СССР боялись больше Гитлера, так как понимали, что коммуняки не дадут им-творителям-властителям мира грабить людей и коммуняки не за бабло пилить договариваются, а с любыми фашистами они вполне ровно наладят свой капиталистический бизнес получения для себя барышей. А сейчас у нас успешные менеджеры-капиталисты у руля для себя бабло просто делят-неподелят, а их более сильные партнёры-бусурмане отжимают от кормушки. 
> 
> Вот вполне тематические скрины, которые выражают суть проблемы:


Ну, для таких дискуссий самое место в "курилке")) 

Многие из обозначенных  внешнеполитических моментов так и выглядят снаружи. 

Неизвестны только такие мелкие нюансы, как договорённости, которые на публику не выносятся, и вряд ли будут дозволены к освещению подконтрольными(а других не существует в природе))) смди))  "Борьбу бульдогов под ковром" ещё не отменяли)) 
А инсайдеры для публики в таких делах либо отсутствуют, либо присутствуют не очень долго  :Biggrin: 

Ну и, как грицца, доклады, которые ежедневно кладут на стол главным лицам государств, почему-то недоступны ширнармассам  :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab

> Ну, для таких дискуссий самое место в "курилке")) 
> 
> Многие из обозначенных  внешнеполитических моментов так и выглядят снаружи. 
> 
> Неизвестны только такие мелкие нюансы, как договорённости, которые на публику не выносятся, и вряд ли будут дозволены к освещению подконтрольными(а других не существует в природе))) смди))  "Борьбу бульдогов под ковром" ещё не отменяли)) 
> А инсайдеры для публики в таких делах либо отсутствуют, либо присутствуют не очень долго 
> 
> Ну и, как грицца, доклады, которые ежедневно кладут на стол главным лицам государств, почему-то недоступны ширнармассам


Как бы на дискуссию я и не ориентировался. Просто констатировал факты, как соглашусь с Вашим определением, что "обозначил внешнеполитические моменты как они выглядят снаружи".
Естественно, мелочи остаются в тени, но не только мелочи, а даже важное и решающее остаётся в тени..., с реальными фигурантами-"бульдогами" (соглашусь и с этим правильным определением), которые в большинстве своём решают судьбы мира из тени.
Доклады, которые подчинённые ежедневно кладут на стол главным лицам государств не доступны массам по ряду простых причин. Одна из которых - эти доклады просто бесполезны, так как "бульдоги" в тени уже давно всё порешали. Публичные "говорящие головы", в лице руководителей государств, просто потом озвучат массам это решение, поставив народ перед фактом.., ну типа - "мы в отместку не будем покупать турецкие помидоры и польские яблоки, но дадим им сжатого газу и С-400..., или - будем выступать на олимпиаде под "нейтральным" флагом..."...  Разница в том, уверенно предположу, что если бы при товарище Сталине были подобные "теневые бульдоги" решившиеся на такое выгодное только для них решение, то он их сгноил бы в Гулаге с момента когда эти "теневики" только захотели в стране появиться, так как это противоречило бы интересам советского государства и советского народа. Но это отдельная тема рассуждений о реальностях современности, на грани репрессивно-уголовной статьи за экстремизм и неуважение к власти.

----------


## OKA

> .  Публичные "говорящие головы", в лице руководителей государств, просто потом озвучат массам это решение, поставив народ перед фактом...


Какое-то странное заблуждение - считать нынешних американского, или китайского, или российского, или северокорейского лидеров, " просто озвучальшиками" и "говорящими головами")) 

Сомневаться в их возможностях и способностях Главкомов и руководителей своих государств не приходится  :Biggrin: 

Кста :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5893854.html

 :Tongue:

----------


## Let_nab

> Какое-то странное заблуждение - считать нынешних американского, или китайского, или российского, или северокорейского лидеров, " просто озвучальшиками" и "говорящими головами")) 
> 
> Сомневаться в их возможностях и способностях Главкомов и руководителей своих государств не приходится 
> 
> Кста :
> 
> https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5893854.html


Почему странное? Это реальность. Любой лидер государства представляет из себя представителя-выдвиженца от правящих кругов, то есть группы людей, которые непосредственно владеют властью в стране.

При этом много ярких примеров. Эти выдвиженцы зачастую банальные популисты-трепачи, совершенно далёкие от политики и вообще от ума. В США это давно практикуют и это работает. Был артистишка, играл ковбоев - народу нравилось, фамилия популярная. Властьимущие порешали назначить "говорящую голову", вложили в избирательное шоу денежку для формальности - и президент США Рейган. Скажите Рейган правил и что-то решал!? Ржу прям!!!

Так же и с Обамкой. Он вообще неизвестный был, ничем себя не проявлял, "ни рыба ни мясо". И бац - первый чёрный президент Америки! Ёпта! Его сейчас слышно? Где он, если такой активный и гениальный политик нужный стране, что ему в своё время народ доверил АМЕРИКУ!!!??? Да он тоже "никто", так как реальным правителям надо было шоу и назначить чёрного для прикола - назначили. По Трампу... Так он один из представителей этих реальных властьимущих кругов США.

А что далеко ходить? Вон был клоун в "Квартале 95" - популярный, фамилия и типаж простачка у народа на слуху, да ещё президента в фильме прям от души сыграл, национальность подходящая. Чем не "говорящая голова" Украины!? Опа! И уже президент самостийного государства! А кто мог подумать!? Народ Украины подобрал кандидатурку!? И долго этот народ выбирал из достойнейших сынов народа!? Ему ещё в нагрузку Сааку всучили, те, кто реально там правит... Причём Саака - такая же говорящая голова. Или я не прав и Саака гениальный политик со успешным губернаторством в Одессе и Грузии, где его тюрьма ждёт!?

Так же и с носильщиком портфеля мера Питера. Был себе такой незаурядный, вообще неизвестный стране и народу, управляемый, так как под шефом всегда ходил, шефу угождал и справно указания выполнял, главное - проверенный. Чем не годный для назначения! Годный! Раз и в приемники! У нас все проверенные у кормушки. Вот как Сердюков. Откуда не возьмись - бац и Министр обороны! Чем не "говорящая голова"? Обосрался, но ведь свой-проверенный, поэтому неприкасаемый и тут же новую шоколадную должность и опять сидит тихо, в тени - откуда на министра и назначили.
Посмотрим Госдуму. Спортсмены-пенсионеры, космонавты-пенсионеры, бизнесмены-пенсионеры, чиновники-пенсионеры...

А посмотрим реальных матёрых политиков, которые гранит политики грызли, которые как "рыба в воде" - вон в США первые президенты. Это реально мудрые люди и профессиональные политики, хотя и представители своего правящего класса. 

А посмотрим даже временное правительство России. Князь Львов. "Говорящая голова"!? Нет. Хоть и представитель своего класса - но реально человек с опытом, умом и авторитетом, что фактически его не назначил отреченец, а выбирал лучшего и достойного, даже в условиях экстрима когда надо было выбрать из доступного окружения и с учётом ограниченного времени... Князя Львова, а не носителя портфеля князя Львова, или "мебельщика", "шеф-повара своей кухни"!!! 

Смотрим большевичков… Назначали "говорящую голову" типа Петьки, а может Утёсова во главу.., или нет.., этого с Одессы самого популярного Марка Бернеса.., или Чкалова в ЦК КПСС!? Чкалов выдаст в Кремле "высший пилотаж" политики СССР!?  Нет. У каждого своё место. Там матёрого партийца выбирали, что прошёл и ссылки, и тюрьмы, с опытом, с идеалами и преданностью..., который просекает политику. Который реально авторитет и РЕШАЕТ! Вот Сталин решал, Ленин решал, Хрущёв по инерции "нарешал", Брежнев ещё решал.., а дальше... Как и основные большевистские кадровые принципы - проявил себя своим трудом на благо страны и своего народа - руководи, делись опытом и учи подчинённых. Это уж дальше извратили до "блатного позвонка".

Если вот про Кима, то он РЕШАЕТ. Хоть он и по семейной линии пришёл к власти, но по преданности идеям, уму, настрою - вполне серьёзная персона. Если бы не так, Трамп как представитель "мировой дубинки" - к нему лично на встречу и не поехал бы. Естественно, его решение от части коллективное и идеологизированное, но это его решение, а не теневых "бульдогов", которые прежде всего рвут за свои интересы бабла... 


Разве реальность не такова?

ГЛОБАЛЬНЫЙ ЦИРК: ВСЕ НОВОСТИ ЭТО ЛАЖА...
Манипуляция общественным сознанием, управление людьми, формирование общественного мнения...

----------


## OKA

" Небоскрёбы, небоскрёбы.." 

https://www.ntv.ru/video/1870020/?from=widget

----------


## OKA

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5924974.html

Корысть, шиза и лицемерие на марше)) 

Коп-залётчик придушил урку-нарика, а гангста и жулики мелкие нашли повод погромить и понарозжигать в очередной раз чОрный расизм)) 

Интересно, англофонское сообщество всё уже на коленках, или Новую Зеландию просто не показывают)) 

А франки, немцы, шведы и пр. не в курсах, что пора уже проявить толерстии дэцал и солидарности,  с хозяевами капиталистического рая)) 

Казалось бы, при чём здесь русские хакеры, сирийское омп, северокоейские шпионы, иранские ядрёнбатоны и пр. пугалки буржуйской пропаганды?) )  Пишут, что венесуэльский след уже нашли, на очереди Петров с Васечкиным)) Почему молчит Грета?  :Biggrin: 

Свободу анжеледэвис(кстати, где она)))  уже дали, чО им там ещё надо)) 

Заодно повылезали профессианальные протестуны "за всё хорошее"  и т. п.  шлак   :Biggrin: 

Похоже хотят поставить Трампа на колени в прямом смысле,  и заставить ошибаться)) 




Жуть. В америцу-ни ногой))

----------


## OKA

https://amp.rbc.ru/rbcnews/photorepo...79478434610319

Трындец)) 

Пора, пора уже в штатах вместо памятников отцам-основателям и пр. героям американской истории,  ставить новенькие-блестящие памятники антисоциальному урке и стоящего перед ним на коленях т. Байдена)) Можно позолоченные, как гроб)

----------


## Let_nab

> https://amp.rbc.ru/rbcnews/photorepo...79478434610319
> 
> Трындец)) 
> 
> Пора, пора уже в штатах вместо памятников отцам-основателям и пр. героям американской истории,  ставить новенькие-блестящие памятники антисоциальному урке и стоящего перед ним на коленях т. Байдена)) Можно позолоченные, как гроб)


Кстати. Заметили, что один из лозунгов, это типа "чёрная жизнь имеет значение". Этот лозунг не имеет ничего общего с действительностью. От части в США надо поднимать лозунг "белая жизнь имеет значение". При этом американская пропаганда прямо лжёт и обманывает своих граждан и пиарит за чёрных.
Цифры говорят, что от так называемой "полицейской жестокости" негров погибает меньше белых. Белых погибает больше всего. Тем более речь идёт даже о чёткой статистике соотношения, когда к примеру на 100 человек погибает "н"-ное число. Так вот белых убивают больше. При этом любопытное соотношение, что при этом в отличии от большего чиста убитых полицией белых - негры наиболее криминализированы, жестоки и больше оказывают сопротивление полиции чем белые. То есть по факту - полиция более жестока к белым, а не к неграм. Вот какова реальность в США!
При этом очень удивили коренные американцы, то есть индейцы. Они по статистике самые криминальные в США, хотя их меньше всего, так как "приезжие пилигримы" их всех постреляли и вытравили ранее. Видимо мстят приезжим?

…………………...

В последние дни одним из самых популярных понятий, используемых в США, а также за их пределами, стал термин «институциональный расизм». Авторы, применяющие его, в качестве подтверждения своим заявлениям приводят статистику, в соответствии с которой удельный вес чернокожих в общем числе лиц, убитых американской полицией, превышает удельный вес афроамериканцев в общей численности населения страны.

Одним из наиболее характерных материалов такого рода является публикация Би-Би-Си «Смерть Джорджа Флойда. Три факта, которые объясняют, чем недовольны протестующие в США», сопровождаемая соответствующими иллюстрациями. Ссылка - https://www.bbc.com/russian/news-52877095

Газета Washington Post в материале «1,023 people have been shot and killed by police in the past year» размещает аналогичный график и заявляет, что «Полиция убивает чернокожих американцев с более чем вдвое высокой скоростью, чем белых американцев» (The rate at which black Americans are killed by police is more than twice as high as the rate for white Americans). Ссылка - 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graph...nline_manual_7

Подобных публикаций – тысячи, а выступлений, повторяющих такого рода утверждения, – миллионы.

Проверим, действительно ли США поражены «институциональным расизмом», в особенности – полицейским «институциональным расизмом»?

Для этого воспользуемся прежде всего той же самой базой данных по убийствам, совершенным полицейскими в период с 1 января 2015 г. по 31 мая 2020 г., какую собрали журналисты WP и обнародовали в качестве приложения к указанной статье, и какая, по их утверждениям, является, как минимум, вдвое более полной, чем официальная статистика.

При нижеследующем анализе не затрагиваются философско-этические вопросы, в какой степени убийство – любое убийство любого человека – является допустимым, приемлемым или оправданным. Речь идет исключительно о том, подтверждает ли сравнительная статистика гибели людей, принадлежащих к разным расовым группам, в результате действий американской полиции наличие т.н. «институционального расизма».


Общее число погибших по расовым группам из базы данных WP выглядит следующим образом:





А число погибших на 1 млн. жителей, принадлежащих соответствующей расовой группе, – вот так:




На первый взгляд действительно получается, что на один миллион жителей соответствующей расовой группы афроамериканцев гибнет более чем вдвое больше, чем, например, белых. Правда, это примерно столько же, сколько и индейцев, и в шесть раз больше, чем азиатов. Однако активные проповедники теории «институционального расизма» об этих фактах демонстративно умалчивают.

Поборники теории «институционального расизма» также умалчивают и об обстоятельствах, приводящих к более высокой смертности чернокожих от рук полиции. Например, именно для афроамериканцев характерна непропорционально высокая доля погибших в результате совершенных ими насильственных нападений:





в результате осуществленных ими нападений с применением огнестрельного оружия:




а также в результате попыток бегства во время задержания полицейскими:





Таким образом, высокая смертность чернокожих от рук полиции во многом обусловлена их гораздо более агрессивным поведением во время совершения ими преступлений, в ходе их задержания или ареста.

Конечно же, рассматривать статистику гибели задержанных в результате действий полиции в отрыве от статистики совершенных задержанными преступлений в принципе неверно. Это фундаментальное условие адекватного анализа, какое, например, Кэндис Оуэнс понимает гораздо лучше, чем журналисты Би-Би-Си и «Вашингтон Пост».





Последний год, для которого ФБР представило детальную картину преступлений, совершенных лицами, принадлежащими к разным расовым группам, – это 2018 год. Из этих данных видно, что на 1000 жителей соответствующей расовой группы число преступлений, совершенных афроамериканцами, более чем вдвое превышает средний показатель по стране; в 2,5 раза превышает показатель для белых и испаноязычных; почти в 9 раз превышает показатель для азиатов.




Наиболее очевидны межрасовые контрасты в статистике особо тяжких преступлений.

*Убийства*



*Грабежи*



*Кражи со взломом*



*Угон автомобилей*



*Вандализм*



*В целом преступления насильственного характера*





Удельный вес преступлений насильственного характера в общем числе преступлений, совершенных афроамериканцами, в полтора раза выше, чем, например, аналогичные показатели для белых и испаноязычных:





Учитывая неравномерность распределения преступников по расовым группам, корректным показателем наличия (или отсутствия) полицейского «институционального расизма» является отношение числа погибших задержанных по расовым группам к числу совершенных ими преступлений насильственного характера.





Выясняется, что на 100 тыс.чел., арестованных за совершение ими насильственных преступлений, афроамериканцев от действий полиции в 2018 году погибло в полтора раза меньше, чем в среднем по стране, и примерно в два раза меньше, чем белых, испаноязычных и азиатов.

Такой колоссальный разрыв в применении полицией насилия не может быть объяснен иначе, кроме как систематически более мягким отношением полиции к чернокожим преступникам по сравнению с преступниками любой другой расовой группы.

Этот вывод может быть усилен, если взглянуть на динамику числа смертей задержанных за последние шесть лет. Динамика числа чернокожих жителей США, погибших от рук полиции, выглядит следующим образом (за январь-май каждого года):





Иными словами, за последние шесть лет число чернокожих жителей США, погибших от рук полиции, уменьшилось на 26,6%.

Число погибших чернокожих на 1 млн.чел. чернокожего населения снизилось в еще большей степени – на 29,2%:




Для сравнения: число белых и испаноязычных жителей США, погибших от рук полиции, за то же время снизилось в меньшей степени – только на 22,0%.

Иными словами, в результате действий полиции число погибших чернокожих снизилось в большей степени, чем число всех погибших. В результате удельный вес погибших чернокожих в общем числе лиц, погибших от рук полиции, заметно упал:




*Таким образом, по отношению к чернокожим жителям США со стороны американской полиции если и наблюдается политика «институционального расизма», то это политика «институционального расизма наоборот» – преступники-афроамериканцы, совершающие преступления насильственного характера, оказываются наиболее привилегированной расовой группой, к представителям которой полицейское насилие применяется в наименьшей мере. Более того, в течение последних лет по отношению к этой группе преступников наблюдается значительное и последовательное ослабление применения полицейского насилия.*

В результате такого систематического подхода подрывается фундаментальный принцип верховенства права – равное отношение к одинаковым деяниям. Ненаказуемость (или меньшая степень наказуемости) за аналогичные преступления преступников одной группы, наслаждающихся своим привилегированным положением, ведет к безнаказанности и, следовательно, к дополнительному росту числа преступлений и ее еще большей агрессивности со стороны этой группы преступников.

----------


## Avia M

> так называемой "полицейской жестокости"


Есть простой способ искоренить - переименовать "полиция" в "милиция" (как вариант)...

----------


## OKA

> Есть простой способ искоренить - переименовать "полиция" в "милиция" (как вариант)...


И нанять на работу исключительно "цветных" и негров, чтоб звучало мощно- "блэк милис", или "калар полис"  :Biggrin: 

Сорян, "всё уже придумано до нас")) 

https://www.google.com/search?client...e-gws-wiz-serp

Почему молчат про Анжелу нашу Дэвис? Вот вопрос))

----------


## Avia M

> Американские военные больше не будут восстанавливать другие страны и "решать чужие конфликты", заявил президент Дональд Трамп.
> По его словам, Вашингтон возвращается к основополагающим принципам, согласно которым задача солдата — оборонять и решительно защищать США от внешних врагов.


https://ria.ru/20200613/1572892652.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews

Наивный какой!  :Smile:

----------


## Let_nab

*Турецкие компании отказались платить «Газпрому»*

Задолженность ряда турецких компаний перед «Газпромом» достигла двух миллиардов долларов, и погасить ее они отказываются, сообщает The Wall Street Journal со ссылкой на источники, знакомые с ситуацией.

По их данным, речь идет о семи компаниях с долгосрочными контрактами по формуле «бери или плати». В прошлом году они выбрали только 15 процентов от согласованных объемов, и потому не имеют средств, чтобы заплатить.
В настоящее время должники ведут консультации с российским экспортным монополистом, но не исключено, что переговоры придется перевести на государственный уровень.
За 2019 год поставки «Газпрома» в Турцию рухнули на 35 процентов в годовом выражении, до 15,51 миллиарда кубометров. Поводом для такой динамики послужили аномально теплая зима, а также увеличение закупок у Азербайджана и у поставщиков сжиженного природного газа (СПГ).

В начале 2020 года эта тенденция продолжилась. В частности, в марте Азербайджан обошел Россию по поставкам газа. Также большая доля у Ирана, Катара и Алжира. Закупки СПГ у США почти сравнялись с российской долей на турецком рынке.
Всего же в марте поставки российского газа в Турцию упали в семь раз по сравнению с тем же периодом прошлого года — с 1,418 миллиарда до 210 миллионов кубометров. Это произошло несмотря на запуск «Турецкого потока» в начале года.
Поставки по формуле «бери или плати» предусматривают, что клиенты «Газпрома» обязаны заплатить за определенный объем, даже если он им не нужен. Ранее требование вернуть образовавшийся таким образом долг привело к отказу от контрактов с Украиной. После этого, согласно решению Стокгольмского арбитража, российской компании пришлось заплатить штраф в размере порядка трех миллиардов долларов, а также простить поставки газа стоимостью около двух миллиардов.

- https://news.mail.ru/economics/42193933/?frommail=1
……………………...

ПС: Надо у них опять отказаться помидоры покупать и туристов туда не пустить! Или может ещё С-400 дополнительно продать? Хотя можно подождать пока они ещё наш самолёт собьют… А может дело в нашей Конституции и надо уж точно в неё ещё дополнительно поправок внести и про Турцию!?

----------


## Avia M

> Надо у них опять отказаться помидоры покупать


В иных источниках намекают, мол воевода с дружиной в походе (у соседей порядок наводит). Посему не в курсе, что коммерсанты нашкодили.
Вот вернётся барин... :Cool: 




> Источники издания предположили, что вопрос будут обсуждать на государственном уровне


Вообще для обывателя, с газом непонятно. Либо контракты никудышные составляют, либо нам не договаривают...

----------


## OKA

" В Швеции обсуждают http://timesofsweden.com/2020/06/1… замену статуи короля Карла XII на памятник Греты Тунберг, которая лучше отражает принципы современной нейтральной и прогрессивной Швеции, нежели король-завоеватель. Инициаторов уже обвиняют https://www.aftonbladet.se/debatt/… в попытках переписать историю.

А чего ТЫ добился в возрасте Греты?!

PS. В Сент-Луисе сегодня снесли еще один памятник Христофору Колумбу. Такими темпами Колумбы в США закончатся уже к июлю. Конфедератов может хватить до конца осени.". 

Фото сабжей :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5953884.html

На Грету! Карл!  :Biggrin: 





> .. Вообще для обывателя, с газом непонятно. Либо контракты никудышные составляют, либо нам не договаривают...


Ну турки санкции типа не поддержали, может другие потоки, помимо газку и памыдоров имеются)) С-400 и атомная станция, это всё-таки некая степень доверия между теми, кто договариваются)

Опять жэж :

https://eadaily.com/ru/news/2020/06/...oygu-v-turciyu

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

Бесконечная финская сота)) 




" В 2020 году Главное управление подготовки кадров Сил обороны Финляндии выпустило учебный фильм "Поле битвы".  Фильм является учебно-боевоым материалом, подготовленный для призывников,  слушателей унтер-офицерских курсов и офицеров запаса. Кроме того, видеоматериал используется при обучении резервистов Сил самообороны Финляндии. Целью фильма, как заявляется, является возможность  дать слушателям реалистичную картину  условий, в которых придется действовать финской армии при исключительных обстоятельствах. , а также ознакомление с вариантами угроз и  их подавлением.

А это учебный фильм 1998 года :

https://youtu.be/FJvrY04r8io

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1952974.html

Зря они с амерами связались-кинут)) 

Ни ната ни впишется, ни атакмсы не помогут)) 

Останутся вместо природ чудесных песок да камни, как в старые времена))

----------


## Let_nab

> Бесконечная финская сота)) 
> 
> Зря они с амерами связались-кинут)) 
> 
> Ни ната ни впишется, ни атакмсы не помогут)) 
> 
> Останутся вместо природ чудесных песок да камни, как в старые времена))


Тут больше темы врага, главного противника, с которым вот такие мелкие маннергеймы потом Питер бомбят.....

----------


## OKA

Ушёл флажок в историю... Экспонаты-то хоть в музеях своих перекрашивать не станут, м. б.)) 

Интересно, что взамен? Может сразу, как амеры на посольстве-весёленькай, разноцветненькай, толерастненькай :Biggrin: 

" ВВС Финляндии официально отказались использовать символику со свастикой из-за текущей конъюнктуры.

Флаг со свастикой использовался в финской авиации с 1917 года вплоть до сего года.
Финны долго отбивались от обвинений в пропаганде нацизма, утверждая, что их свастика появилась раньше, а ее просто дискредитировали нацисты (что никак впрочем не мешало Финляндии быть союзником нацистской Германии)
Но протесты имени Джорджа Флойда дотянулись и до него. 

Военные заявляют, что у них нет задачи защищать устаревшие символы.

История финских ВВС началась 6 марта 1918 года, когда в Вааса приземлился аэроплан Тулин-Д (Thulin Typ D) подарок шведского графа фон Рузена. Крылья самолета украшал восточный символ счастья – свастика.

- Вскоре после этого главнокомандующий Карл Густав Маннергейм постановил, что голубая свастика станет национальным символом, - рассказывает директор музея ВВС Финляндии Кай Меклин, - От свастики нам пришлось в 1945 году отказаться, потому что ее дискредитировала нацистская Германия.

Согласно разъяснению на сайте Сил обороны Финляндии, свастика как древний символ счастья финно-угорских народов была принята в качестве символа ВВС Финляндии ещё в 1918 году. Хотя по условиям мирного договора после окончания Войны продолжения в 1945 финны должны были отказаться от ее использования, но сделано это не было. Вид нынешнего флага установлен указом президента У.К.Кекконена от 8.11.1957 года. В разъяснении на сайте сил обороны подчеркнуто, что в отличии от нацистской финская свастика строго вертикальна.

Директор музея ВВС Финляндии: Нашу свастику дискредитировали нацисты - цинк.. "

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5993756.html

Пыхалов в каментах доступно разъяснил про солярность и фон Розена)) 

Да,  уж)) "Мир меняется")) В своё время сколько копий сломано было по поводу смены о.з. ВВС РФ, но вышел приказ, и всё перекрасили...




> Тут больше темы врага, главного противника, с которым вот такие мелкие маннергеймы потом Питер бомбят.....


Тема врага у т. н. "запада" неизменна)), Достаточно глянуть на ихонней страничке,  с кем отрабатывается взаимодействие)) 

https://mobile.twitter.com/FinnishAirForce

Интеграция в нату происходила не одно десятилетие.

https://twitter.com/FinnishAirForce/...903370752?s=20

----------


## Let_nab

> ………..
> 
> Директор музея ВВС Финляндии: Нашу свастику дискредитировали нацисты - цинк.. "...………..


А уж как фашисты буддистов дискредитировала этой свастикой, что ни в какие ворота... 
Прикольно читать про то, что это "не та свастика", она у нас с наклончиком и цвета другого... Это так же бандеровцы отшучивались от символа СС "Мёртвая голова" у себя на форме нацбатов, что мол это "пиратская" символика. Это подобное враньё про то, что жили плохо без поправок в Конституцию, а сейчас будем в шоколаде.

----------


## Let_nab

Два значимых видео...
Кстати, тут был в курилке разговор по поводу темы независимости государства и религии в США, где хоть и в их доисторической Конституции составленной их праотцами демократии написано о том, что государство само по себе и религия сама по себе - по полной идёт навязывание таковой в американской армии, где служители культа даже на госдолжностях и на госбюджете.
Ладно молодёжь…, но мне лица вояк из бывших советских кадров просто нравятся..., глубоко так и от души...

----------


## Let_nab

И в продолжение темы - песня! Просто песня, главное - вслушайтесь в слова! 

По началу я подумал, что фейк, ан нет - оказалось АдЪ!  

*Весело про атомную атаку Вашингтона концертный хор в Исаакиевском соборе Санкт-Петербурга*




Текст слов произведения: 

На подводной лодочке с атомным моторчиком 
Да с десятком бомбочек под сотню мегатонн 
Пересек Атлантику и зову наводчика: 
"Наводи, говорю, Петров, на город Вашингтон!" 
Тру-ля-ля, тру-ля-ля, 
Все могу за три рубля! 
Здравствуй, новая земля 
Неприятеля! 

И на самолетике сверху друг мой Вовочка 
Не с пустыми люками в гости прилетел, 
На подводной лодочке да с атомным моторчиком 
Экипаж веселую песенку запел. 
Тру-ля-ля, тру-ля-ля, 
Можем все за три рубля! 
Ты гори, гори земля 
Неприятеля! 

Сладко дремлют в Норфолке огоньки по берегу, 
Спят усталые игрушки, негры тихо спят, 
Ты прости, Америка, хорошая Америка, 
Но пять сотен лет назад тебя открыли зря. 
Тру-ля-ля, тру-ля-ля, 
Все могу за три рубля! 
Пополам гори земля 
Неприятеля! 

Зрители тепло приняли исполнение песни!

----------


## OKA

Это известная песня)

----------


## OKA

Пропаганда, такая пропаганда))  :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6016697.html

----------


## OKA

А ещё перед чОрными носками-их эксплуатируют намного чаще белых)) 

А негры пусть перед портянками извиняются-ведь они жэж белые до того, как их нещадно начинают эксплуатировать грязными лапами  :Biggrin: 

Белые портянки тоже "ми туу"  :Biggrin: 

А ещё есть на белом свете негодяи, которые носят разноцветные носки! 

Уму непостижимо, какое это унижение, оскорбление, и нетолерантность по отношению к любителям чистых разноцветных носков))

----------


## OKA

Про оборону Колумба)) 

Фото :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6033245.html

Да, видно недолго осталось "стоять статУе, в лучах заката")) 

Видать гражданам совсем заняться нечем. Хоть бы учебники по истории почитали, вместо участия в массовом вандализме))

Ну или там митинговали бы за переименование своей столицы)) Вместо плохого рабовладельца Вашингтона назвали бы каким нить Флойдтауном, в честь убитого негра-рецидивиста. 
Вполне в духе нынешних западных трендов и абсурдистских реалий))

----------


## OKA

Про события у соседей :




Ещё :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6092680.html

Закулиса приподняла портьеру...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*Россия и Турция заключили контракт на поставку второго полка С-400*

- https://news.mail.ru/society/43077920/?frommail=1

УБИНКА, 23 авг — РИА Новости. Россия и Турция подписали контракт на поставку второго полка систем ПВО С-400, заявил на форуме «Армия-2020» гендиректор Рособоронэкспорта Александр Михеев.

«Контракт подписан, мы с партнерами на сегодняшний день обсуждаем финансовую модель исполнения этого контракта», — отметил Михеев.
О наличии принципиальной договоренности о поставках С-400 Турции ранее заявлял глава секретариата оборонной промышленности республики Исмаил Демир.
Контракты на С-400
В прошлом году Россия выполнила первый контракт на поставку Турции четырех дивизионов С-400 на сумму в 2,5 миллиарда долларов.
Сделка между двумя странами вызвала кризис в отношениях Турции и США. Вашингтон требовал отказаться от контракта и взамен приобрести американские комплексы Patriot, грозя санкциями, а также отменой продажи новейших истребителей F-35. Анкара отказалась идти на уступки и продолжила переговоры с Россией.
Администрация президента Дональда Трампа пока не реализовала свою угрозу о введении санкций против Турции.

ПС: Подарок за сбитую "сушку", убитого посла, захваченную "Софию"-- не плохо. (копипаст из комментов)

----------


## OKA

Про пойманных оппов у соседей :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6120846.html

----------


## OKA

" Помню, как летом 1997 года молодёжь со всего мира летела в Гавану, на 14-й Всемирный Фестиваль Молодёжи и Студентов (первый после распада СССР). У многих делегаций был транзитный рейс через ирландский Шаннон. Там в центральном зале аэропорта стояли флагштоки с флагами стран мира. Народ, ожидающий гаванского рейса и гуляющий по аэропорту, заметил на одном из флагштоков бело-чырвоно-белый флаг. Видимо, тугодумные ирландцы не знали, что у Республики Беларусь уже три года как другой флаг, красный.

И тогда ребята из белорусской делегации залезли на флагшток (в составе делегации было много спортсменов) и на глазах у охреневших пассажиров заменили недействительный флаг на правильный. Подошла полиция, стала задавать вопросы, ей объяснили, мол, вы, наши европейские друзья, слегка отстали от жизни. Полицейские покивали и отошли.

Через две недели молодёжные делегации Фестиваля летели в обратный путь. Многие специально пошли в зал с флагштоками, чтобы проверить, всё ли в порядке. Всё было в порядке:).". 

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/5326246.html



https://gmorder.livejournal.com/12858438.html

В каментах пишут, что в поляндии стрип-бары (и дороги)  лучшЕе)) 

А в германиях ещё лучшЕе  :Wink:

----------


## OKA

" Аха-ха, нас ждет очередная серия.

Правительство Германии заявляет https://www.bundesregierung.de/bre…, что Навального отравили "Новичком". Да это же просто комбо.

Трудно как-то серьезно относится к таким заявлениям после дела Скрипаля, так что полагаю, данная история еще порадует нас массой смешных гэгов и сюжетных поворотов.
Если Навальный отравлен "Новичком", то получается, что "самый смертельный яд" в очередной раз не смог убить. Пока что гибнут только случайные наркоманы и невинные коты.". 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6139619.html

Что-то долго думали)) Теперь и в России !)) 

Петров и Васечкин на карантине продолжают своё баловство безобразничать,  по старой привычке,  да с "новичком"  :Biggrin: 

Так всегда бывает, когда занятие понравилось)) Вот ведь неугомонные бодрячки))

----------


## Avia M

> Навального отравили "Новичком".


Ничего новенького придумать не смогли? Ужос... :Confused:  Куда смотрят "белые каски".

----------


## OKA

> Ничего новенького придумать не смогли? Ужос... Куда смотрят "белые каски".


А вот теперь вопрос вопросов : что ещё задумали Петров и Васечкин?  :Biggrin: 

Они, оказывается, большИе затейники))

Кста, пишут разное,  про пиво+дихлофос=эффект поразительный, например  :Biggrin: 

" Причем, дихлофос относится к одной группе с зарином и зоманом - фосфорорганические вещества".. 

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/12873810.html

----------


## Иваныч

Стратегические бомбёры США впервые пролетели над территорией Украины, подошли к нашей границе на расстояние 25 км,
ближе нельзя, приграничная зона. Можно сказать, что дошли до красной линии, а если быть точным, то приблизили красную линию
к нашей границе до 25 км. Видимо условно отработали по РФ, может управляемые бомбы сбросили или ракеты пустили.
Начало положено, надо ждать размещение на одном из советских аэродромов на Украине базы США.

Ну а мы в ответ, будем продолжать достраивать СП-2.

----------


## OKA

> Стратегические бомбёры США впервые пролетели над территорией Украины, подошли к нашей границе на расстояние 25 км,
> ближе нельзя, приграничная зона. Можно сказать, что дошли до красной линии, а если быть точным, то приблизили красную линию
> к нашей границе до 25 км. Видимо условно отработали по РФ, может управляемые бомбы сбросили или ракеты пустили.
> Начало положено, надо ждать размещение на одном из советских аэродромов на Украине базы США.
> 
> Ну а мы в ответ, будем продолжать достраивать СП-2.


Давно там летают)) 

СП2 достроят, наверняка))

Кста :

https://eurasia.expert/yadernye-bomb...ranits-rossii/

https://eurasia.expert/chto-amerikan...rusi-i-rossii/

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/5390957.html

----------


## Avia M

> ближе нельзя, приграничная зона.


Что за "приграничная зона"? Раньше были - пограничная зона, полоса на нашей территории. После границы, территория сопредельного государства или нейтральные воды.

----------


## Let_nab

Лукашенко говорит, что его спецы перехватили интересный разговор между Варшавой и Берлином:

----------


## Let_nab

Вот тут перевод:

----------


## Avia M

ВАШИНГТОН, 7 сентября. /ТАСС/. Президент США Дональд Трамп заявил, что поддержал был прекращение строительства газопровода "Северный поток - 2" из-за ситуации с Алексеем Навальным.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop

И Ефремов еще...

----------


## Avia M

Литва признала главу координационного совета белорусской оппозиции, кандидата в президенты республики Светлану Тихановскую избранным президентом Белоруссии. Об этом 10 сентября сообщили в Telegram-канале NEXTA со ссылкой на резолюцию литовского сейма.

https://iz.ru/1059290/2020-09-10/lit...medium=desktop

Одна маленькая, но гордая птичка...  :Smile:  https://youtu.be/WtljB8iVJkc

----------


## Let_nab

> Литва признала главу координационного совета белорусской оппозиции, кандидата в президенты республики Светлану Тихановскую избранным президентом Белоруссии. Об этом 10 сентября сообщили в Telegram-канале NEXTA со ссылкой на резолюцию литовского сейма.
> 
> https://iz.ru/1059290/2020-09-10/lit...medium=desktop
> 
> Одна маленькая, но гордая птичка...  https://youtu.be/WtljB8iVJkc


Схема у США простая и отработанная. Так же по Хуану Гуайдо происходит...

----------


## Avia M

> Схема у США простая и отработанная.


Но осечки дает...

----------


## Let_nab

> Но осечки дает...


Даёт то даёт..., по мелочам, но до такого полнейшего провала всех схем как у нас, что уже под Ростовым на Дону спокойно Б-52 летают - им далеко. Последний раз враги там летали в 1942. Этож надо так всё просрать!   
Но за то газу и нефти им поддадим за это ещё побольше! Надо через центр Земли трубопровод построить - тут точно никто санкциями не обложит! 

Кстати, вот сегодня в новостной ленте:
"Турция отказалась расследовать гибель российской девочки в отеле в Бодруме"
- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/travel/art...?ocid=msedgdhp

А как же друг Путина Эрдоган!? Помидоры за турецкую доброжелательность перестанем у них покупать или ещё газу и ракет со скидкой продадим!? Неее! Тут наверно сама девочка и её родители виноваты, ведь сами в Турцию поехали так как в Крыму лучше бы было!? По этому - сглотнём!

----------


## Avia M

> под Ростовым на Дону спокойно Б-52 летают


Помнится они и в Раменском красовались, пример гибкости нашей политики... :Smile:  Лебеди тоже летают с медведями и шахты не пустуют.




> газу и нефти им поддадим


Коммерция и ценники хорошие.




> Этож надо так всё...


Предлагаете - "родитель №1 и №2" и далее к ценностям ихним приобщиться? Увольте, пущай самостийно разлагаются...

----------


## Let_nab

> Помнится они и в Раменском красовались, пример гибкости нашей политики... Лебеди тоже летают с медведями и шахты не пустуют.


Это на Макс? Так то по приглашению! Совсем другой коленкор.




> Коммерция и ценники хорошие.


Как это хорошие? Кто Вам это сказал!? Совсем не хорошие. Главное ведь, чтобы эти ценники и коммерция согласовывались с внешней политикой\геополитикой, а на деле - никак. Бездарная у Кремля внешняя политика. Всем вокруг нефть, газ и лес втюхивают, но при этом все озлоблены на Россию. США нефть и газ с лесом ни Польше, ни Германии, ни Прибалтике, ни Грузии, ни Армении с Азербайджаном и там более Украине не втюхивают, а даже без этого гениально ведут свою внешнюю политику так, что все ориентированы на США, голосуют в ООН за США, размещают американские базы у себя, самолёты их через своё небо пускают и при этом озлоблены и кладут на Россию. Более того, Украина 3 миллиарда у России отжала, то есть и деньгами им из-за гениальной политики нашего Кремля Россия проплачивает. Как и Кремль всем папуасам попрощал долги, а эти папуасы в ООН даже за Россию не голосуют, а за США. А вон, надо было российским гуманитарным самолётам в Италию, а они (получатели российской нефти и газа с лесом) своё небо позакрывали и наплевали. А смогли бы они это сделать американцам? Неееее! А смогли бы Турки сбить не то чтобы американский, а греческий самолёт!? Нееее! Как они там не собачатся, но на подобное уже не осмеливаются. У них там нарушения воздушного пространства постоянные идут. А почему? А потому что там не отказом от покупки помидор ответят. Турки, кстати, за своего сбитого в 1996 году требуют у греков миллион евро для семьи погибшего (https://ria.ru/20160518/1435815483.html). А скока они нашим заплатили? Помидорами?
А почему всё так? Потому как у нас бездари, которые даже товар свой продать правильно не могут, а главная их цель - свои карманы набить, чтобы на руке часики по два ляма, дворец или замок, детишки за границей и родня в лучших клиниках европы-америки лечилась. Вся элита России в США. При этом где эта элита бабло своё "куёт"!? Они ведь в США нах не нужны со своими "творениями". В России и куют! Только что-то реальные трудяги в России ничего подобного как эти "творцы" не выкуют, что там в Майамах дворцов или даже обычных домов не могут приобрести, а в России на ипотеку ишачат, при этом оплачивая себе убогую квартирку в трущобе Пика и им в Майами или Лондоне.
Они даже с последним союзником Лукашенко всё время срутся из-за ценника, так как Беларусь хотят окучить как и свой народ, но тот им не даёт. Последний прикол что 1 января этого года был, когда Кремль дал скидку Украине на газ, а при этом поднял цены на внутреннем рынке, чем поднял цены и Беларуси и в итоге получилось, что "союзник" Беларусь покупает газ дороже чем "враг" Украина. Правильно Батька сразу трубу и перекрыл, так за ночь Кремлю пришлось всё решать с ценой для белорусов.    
Вот и сейчас Германия нам опять санкции - получите! А Кремль им газу! Турция опять нах послала, а Кремль им газу, ракеты и туристов! Гениально!!!!




> Предлагаете - "родитель №1 и №2" и далее к ценностям ихним приобщиться? Увольте, пущай самостийно разлагаются...


Неее. Я ничего никогда не предлагаю, а то призывы пришьют за экстремизм. Я чисто выразить своё частное мнение. Юридически - негативная характеристика (естественно без мата) человека или должностного лица, его поступка, негативное отношение к какому-либо событию - не является оскорблением.  
Вот тут по ссылочке - https://kikonline.ru/tildathemes/kak...rushaya-zakon/
Тем более про гомиков даже противно рассуждать...
Но ведь моё "этож надо так всё" относилось к реальности проваленной Кремлём внешней политике, когда под городом Ростовым на Дону в центре России последний раз враг летал в 1942 году и начал в 2020 летать опять. Но тогда реально была война! А сейчас на нас никто не нападал, войну не ведём, оккупации нет, если конечно вороги-оккупанты сами не засели в Кремле. И им осталось ещё оправдаться, что это не они, а "Ленин виноват".

----------


## Let_nab

> Вот к чему приводит их бездарная внешняя политика! Настроили против себя половину (если не больше) планеты...


Если Вы про нас, то так и есть - наши гениальные политики настроили против себя всех и даже всех бывших союзников с братьями и сёстрами.

Вот тут как раз в тему интересное читалово:

*Пловчиха Белоногофф рассказала о ненависти к русским в Британии*

Поменявшая спортивное гражданство с британского на российское русская пловчиха Татьяна Белогонофф поведала о жизни в Великобритании. И там, как она поведала в интервью «Матч ТВ», *она часто встречается с русофобией*.

Белогофф рассказала, что в школе, где она училась, *к русским относились очень негативно*. Постоянно высмеивали их, что они на допинге и алкоголики. «От учеников были шутки по поводу того, что *нужно было фашистам разгромить Советский союз, чтобы этих русских здесь не было, а то они все ужасные*», - поведала пловчиха. Она уточнила, что негатив был направлен в ее сторону.

Кое-кто из ее подруг утверждали, что *не любят русских и славян вообще*. К этому в Британии относятся очень спокойно и *не считают расизмом*. Со временем Белоногофф перестала это замечать.

Также девушка рассказала, почему у нее столь необычная фамилия. Все просто – ее отец был русским американского происхождения, который переехал в Британию, где при регистрации документов не понимали, почему окончание фамилий мужчин и женщин разное.

- https://www.mk.ru/sport/2020/09/12/p...-britanii.html

----------


## Let_nab

*Немецкий эксперт рассказал, как Путин вынудил Запад отступить от Белоруссии*

Берлин, 1 сентября. 
Действия президента России Владимира Путина вынудили Запад отступить от Белоруссии. Об этом заявил политолог из Германии Александр Сосновский.

По его словам, страны Запада пристально следят за ситуацией в Белоруссии, однако более важной для них является реакция президента России Владимира Путина.

«Они (страны Запада — Прим. ФАН) давали понять, что с тем, что скажет Путин, надо будет жить дальше и принимать решения на основе этого. И когда Путин сказал конкретные вещи, это стало красной линией. Теперь они понимают, что не могут пойти дальше. Когда обозначенные Путиным пункты стали им понятны, в Европе в течение буквально нескольких часов изменились риторика и информационные посылы», — пояснил Сосновский.

Он также добавил, что последние события в Белоруссии являются элементами гибридной войны Запада против Минска. Польша и Литва осуществляют информационно-идеологическую поддержку гибридной войны против Минска, а Великобритания спонсирует всю операцию. При этом лидер «белорусской оппозиции» Светлана Тихановская выполняет роль «троянского коня западных спецслужб», передает «Экономика сегодня».

Напомним, 27 августа президент РФ Владимир Путин заявил, что западные страны заинтересованы в дестабилизации ситуации в Белоруссии. Кроме того, глава государства напомнил о взаимных обязательствах России и Белоруссии в рамках ОДКБ и Союзного государства, отметив, что Москва поможет Минску отстоять стабильность Белоруссии.

9 августа состоялись выборы президента Белоруссии. Действующий глава государства Александр Лукашенко набрал 80,1% голосов, его главная соперница Светлана Тихановская — 10,1%. При этом Тихановская заявила, что не признает результаты голосования.

После голосования в столице Белоруссии вспыхнули несанкционированные протестные акции. Белорусские правоохранители были вынуждены использовать водометы, слезоточивый газ, резиновые пули и светошумовые гранаты, чтобы не допустить беспорядков.

Позднее президент Белоруссии Александр Лукашенко заявил, что протестные акции в стране управлялись из-за границы. По его словам, спецслужбы зафиксировали звонки организаторов и кураторов протестов из Польши, Великобритании и Чехии.

- https://riafan.ru/1307398-nemeckii-e...=pulse_mail_ru

..........

*Военные учения РФ и Белоруссии "Славянское братство" стартуют 14 сентября*

Совместные тактические учения российских и белорусских военнослужащих "Славянское братство" стартуют 14 сентября на полигоне "Брестский" в Республике Беларусь. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Министерства обороны России.

В заявлении военного ведомства отмечается, что от России в учениях будут принимать участие подразделения Псковского гвардейского соединения Воздушно-десантных войск. Всего будет задействовано около 300 российских военных и 70 единиц боевой техники.

Тактические учения "Славянское братство" будут проходить в период с 14 по 25 сентября. После их окончания российские военнослужащие вернутся в РФ.

- https://politros.com/178748-voennye-...-14-sentyabrya

----------


## Avia M

> Если Вы про нас


Не хочу Вас расстраивать, но не про нас и не только я. :Cool: 




> В Пекине считают, что главная угроза международному порядку исходит из Вашингтона,


https://ria.ru/20200913/ugroza-15771...medium=desktop

----------


## Let_nab

> Не хочу Вас расстраивать, но не про нас и не только я.
> https://ria.ru/20200913/ugroza-15771...medium=desktop


Я прекрасно Вас понимаю и разделяю взгляды на проблему. Однако ситуация то объективно обстоит так, что вроде как "официально" они там признают "угрозы из Вашингтона", но на деле (далеко ходить не надо) все вокруг России бывшие братья\сёстры - русофобы. Словно прорвало в последнее время! Они США всюду зелёный свет дают, красную дорожку стелют, жопу лижут, улыбаются, кланяются, лебезят! Однако вот Россию конкретно игнорируют, унижают, оскорбляют и открыто ненавидят. Пример по русским привёл выше в посте. Из своего опыта понарассказал бы ещё страшнее этого ихнего русофобского скотства, но это дсп. При Совдепии такое было? Нет. Однозначно. Даже явные марионетки и ставленники США так себя хамски в наш адрес не вели. А сейчас аж из штанов выпрыгивают и команды "фас" не ждут...
По Китаю, конкретно, то считаю это банальным их муждусобойчиком. У них нет никаких серьёзных "тёрок", в частности санкций и т.д. Даже вся американская армия одета в барахло шитое в Китае. Вон недавно знакомый заказал из США армейские берцы известного их бренда Проппер по грибы ходить, которые их армейцы заказывают. Приехали - сделано в Китае. Поэтому амеры с китайцами совсем "на другой волне"... А вот Америка русофобит уже по-взрослому.
Даже у людей в простом. Вы видели у кого-то в Европе или США футболки с российским флагом? У чиновников, пропагандистов, бывших военных армии США или НАТО - и не спрашиваю. Для них это позорище и оскорбление. А вот у нас в самой России даже  пропагандоны теперешней идеологии, бывшие вояки, депутаты со своими детишками - во всю красуются и пиарят американский флаг - и для них это нормально.

----------


## Let_nab

*Эксперт: США ведут слежку за каждым жителем России*

«США могут собирать и анализировать данные обо всех наших пользователях. Это неприемлемо», – сказал газете ВЗГЛЯД генеральный директор компании «Ашманов и партнёры» Игорь Ашманов, комментируя сообщения о том, что исследователи Пентагона отслеживали по смартфонам передвижения российских военных, в том числе на полигоне ВМФ в Неноксе.

«Поначалу это преподносилось как научный эксперимент, но на деле оказалось операцией разведки США. Почему они сами признались в этом публично, я не знаю. Может, у Пентагона не очень хорошо в последнее время идут дела и надо было похвалиться», – сказал гендиректор компании  «Ашманов и партнеры» Игорь Ашманов.

Так он прокомментировал сообщение о том, что *группа американских исследователей из Университета штата Миссисипи в рамках проекта, спонсируемого Пентагоном, в прошлом году отслеживала сигналы сотовых телефонов в России, в том числе в районе полигона ВМФ РФ в Неноксе. Об этом сообщила газета The Wall Street Journal, передавал ТАСС.

Мониторинг контролировал передвижения владельцев сотовых телефонов, находившихся в Неноксе на следующий день после инцидента на полигоне ВМФ прошлым летом. По версии газеты, данные GPS указывали, что часть этих телефонов переместилась позднее в Москву, Петербург и на закрытые военные объекты в Северодвинске и Архангельске.  Согласно публикации, американские исследователи проводили эксперимент, призванный показать возможности использования данных из «открытых источников» для военных или разведывательных целей.*

«В любом случае, следует помнить, что сегодня слежка ведется за каждым из нас. Это делают и мобильные операторы, и социальные сети – Facebook, Twitter, Instagram. Надо понимать, что любое приложение на смартфоне может следить, причем независимо от вашего разрешения. Методов обнаружить смартфон очень много. При этом больше половины мобильных приложений содержат «шпионский модуль». То есть разработчики порой зарабатывают не только на самой своей игре или программе, но и на перепродаже персональных данных пользователей», – подчеркнул Ашманов.

«Основные игроки этого рынка – США и Китай, которые этим занимаются последние 30 лет. Такой вид массового шпионажа. При этом запретить разработчикам мобильных приложений собирать персональные данные пользователей нельзя. В частности, потому что тогда перестанут работать программы, которые существуют на доходы от рекламы. Начнут испытывать трудности приложения банков или счетчики посещения сайтов. Поэтому – как вариант – можно запретить использовать данные в каких-то определенных целях, ввести за это ответственность. Преступление ведь не в том, что данные пользователей собираются в одном месте, а в том, что они используются для шпионажа», – поделился Ашманов.

Большинство используемых в России информационных технологий – по-прежнему американские, посетовал эксперт. «Надо что-то с этим делать. Звучало много инициатив – перенести сервера хранения данных наших пользователей в Россию, запретить отслеживать. Но наиболее действенный метод – это все-таки импортозамещение. В России действует 152-й федеральный закон о защите персональных данных, но он, так сказать, слишком «широкий», в нем под персональными данными понимается вообще вся личная информация человека. В IT-сфере такой принцип не очень-то работает», – констатировал собеседник.

«Нужно ужесточать законодательство, создавать средства внешнего аудита, независимой экспертизы. Кроме того, надо просто запрещать нецелевое использование личных данных, – потребовал Ашманов. – На государственном уровне звучат предложения обязать мировых гигантов, таких как Twitter и Facebook, открывать представительства в России, чтобы работать с ними напрямую, в том числе и в области защиты персональных данных российских пользователей. Считаю, что эта мера необходима, но и она недостаточна», – поделился он.  

По словам эксперта, пора выстроить систему принуждения IT-корпораций к выполнению российских законов – штрафами, угрозой блокировки. Это должно делаться системно. А то они на весь мир кричат, что борются с фейками, а на самом деле удаляют любой контент, который им не нравится. Свежий пример – блокировка на хостинге Yotube российских телеканалов», – напомнил Ашманов.

«Проблемы в сфере цифровых технологий возникают быстрее, чем законодатели успевают на них реагировать. Хочется, чтобы правоприменительная практика расширялась синхронно с развитием IT-сферы, – надеется Ашманов. – Сейчас ситуация, насколько я понимаю, сдвинулась с мертвой точки. Принята поправка к Конституции, подразумевающая, что защита цифровых прав граждан – это тоже обязанность федерального центра. Мировые IT-гиганты даже начали платить кое-какие налоги в России. Это процесс сложный, им надо плотно и систематически заниматься».

Добавим, в начале этого года стало известно и о том какую информацию собирает Facebook о своих пользователях за пределами этой социальной сети. Имеется в виду вкладка «Действия вне Facebook», перейти на которую можно из настроек учетной записи. На странице собраны данные о том, какие сайты посещал пользовать, какие приложения он запускал. Социальная сеть собирает эту информацию даже в то время, когда пользователь не заходит в свой аккаунт.

Как сообщил на прошлой неделе портал Securitylab.ru, компания Google удалила из магазина Google Play Store приложение NEXTA LIVE, которое находилось в каталоге почти три недели. В аннотации NEXTA LIVE называлось официальным Android-приложением новостного агентства NEXTA, набравшего популярность в связи с протестами. Однако представители самого Telegram-канала заявили, что приложение не имеет никакого отношения к сервису и было разработано для деанонимизации протестующих.

- https://vz.ru/news/2020/9/7/1059053.html

----------


## OKA

> Литва признала главу координационного совета белорусской оппозиции, кандидата в президенты республики Светлану Тихановскую избранным президентом Белоруссии. Об этом 10 сентября сообщили в Telegram-канале NEXTA со ссылкой на резолюцию литовского сейма.
> 
> https://iz.ru/1059290/2020-09-10/lit...medium=desktop
> 
> Одна маленькая, но гордая птичка...  ]


" Не только лишь все")) :

https://aaz1z.livejournal.com/440033...ments#comments

Стихи на злобу многих лет скорее, чем текущей ситуации)) :

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/12916568.html

----------


## OKA

Ролик на ту же тему)) :

----------


## OKA

" https://vk.com/negativefilm?w=wall-27725025_324255 - цинк

Напомнило отечественные "святые 90-е".". 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6171624.html

Как грицца, " а вы с какого конца паяльника тогда находились"  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

Ещё про агрессию нато на евразийском континенте :

----------


## Avia M

> отношения США и РФ счастливо продолжат деградировать...".


Ученые говорят...  :Smile:  




> Впрочем, разведенные пары, как правило, осмысливают степень собственной вины уже спустя годы. Это дает бесценный опыт, потому повторные браки в основном распадаются реже или не распадаются вообще.

----------


## OKA

" На Луне для успешного международного взаимодействиям, необходимо выработать нормы поведения, соответствующие американским ценностям, заявил в среду в ходе видеотрансляции в вашингтонском Центре стратегических и международных исследований (CSIS) руководитель НАСА Джим Брайденстайн.

"Когда мы попадем на Луну, мы установим нормы... поведения на Луне", - сказал Брайденстайн. В качестве примера он отметил, что необходимые для безопасного и эффективного международного взаимодействия нормы действуют сегодня в Арктике: "мы не хотели, чтобы Арктика использовалась в военных целях, мы не хотели присутствия там ядерного оружия и мы использовали науку для создания норм поведения, чтобы не допустить этого", - сказал он.

Глава НАСА отметил, что лунная программа США "Артемис" "крайне популярна в мире", и она поможет "установлению свода норм поведения в космосе, которые представляют американские ценности". "Когда я говорю американские ценности, речь не о чем-то, что уникально только для Америки, это то, что важно для всех нас – открытость в науке", - сказал Брайденстайн.
Он отметил, что в космосе как и в военном деле "должны быть нормы и правила, чтобы иметь возможность определить, что есть враждебное действие". "Необходимы нормы, правила и стандарты, которым нужно следовать, а за их нарушение должны быть последствия", - сказал глава НАСА.

"Все хотят отправиться на Луну, все хотят на Марс. Вы хотите быть частью этого с США? Мы будем руководить, но нам нужно, чтобы все следовали базовым нормам поведения, чтобы в конечном итоге мы могли определить разницу между инцидентом, злонамеренным намерением и злонамеренной активностью", - сказал Брайденстайн.". 

https://ria.ru/20200916/kosmos-1577360710.html

Очередной амерский бред, с претензиями на "власть над миром")) 

Неотроцкисты хрЕновы))

----------


## Let_nab

> .........."Когда мы попадем на Луну, мы установим нормы... поведения на Луне", - сказал Брайденстайн......


Знаем мы эти "нормы"...  "Голубая Луна"...

----------


## OKA

Интересная структурка " про свободу" )) :

https://maksalexandrov.livejournal.com/4217.html

----------


## Let_nab

> Интересная структурка " про свободу" )) :
> 
> https://maksalexandrov.livejournal.com/4217.html


Понравилось:
_"Также в рамках достигнутых договоренностей между странами-учредителями альянса, Грузия, Украина, Латвия, Литва и Эстония получат дополнительные ресурсы на развитие религии и культуры. Польша выступит страной-организатором третьей Министерской конференции по продвижению свободы вероисповедания и представит собственную концепцию развития религии и преодоления распрей в Восточной Европе."_
Вокруг России уже создают и религиозный пояс. По типу, вернее по той же идейной религиозной базе, ранее созданного ИГИЛ. При этом страну, которая фактически по всей истории являлась и является самым скандалистом и сеятелем распрей - назначили главным по единению. А в США на должности в новой своей затейке назначили всех тех, кто работал в регионе игила.
И ведь у амеров получится ведь! Так как противостоять то некому и нечем. Тут Гундяя надо подключать, а он и с Украиной тоже в купе с Кремлём прокололся. Может взять в противовес американскому проекту атеистическую программу большевиков, у них же вполне всё получилось и вполне эффективно работало, пока их не предали и опять вернули средневековое мракобесие, при котором все друг с другом опять посрались и начали воевать друг с другом как в средних веках? И придумывать ничего не надо. 

При этом тоже интересное: _"В своём последнем отчете IRFA заявила об ухудшении межконфессиональной и религиозной ситуации внутри Республики, пояснив, что настоящий политический режим активно противодействует развитию таких религиозных организаций, как: Свидетели Иеговы, Баптистские организации различного толка, Адвентисты Седьмого дня, Пресвитерианские, Зороастрийские организации и Партия Исламского Возрождения Таджикистана."_
Тут не религия, а больше наоборот расчленение религии на мелкие секты. Некоторые запрещены в России и не только. Вот даже название с "возрождением Таджикистана" - тут явно не религия, а уже политика и борьба за власть. 
*Поэтому к реальной религиозной вере людей США мало как созидатель и объединитель относится.* Тут вера и религия уже используются политиканами США как глобальный инструмент своего манипулирования для достижения своего мирового господства, продвижения своих глобальных интересов поиметь бабла и проще сказать - пожировать за счёт других. Что ничего нового. Поэтому использование идеи и методов СССР, которые работали и давали результаты, вполне бы незазорно, а так просто засрав на это не придумав ничего нового и действенного - так и будем с этой внешней бездарной политикой Кремля в отхожем месте сидеть, как это продолжается и усугубляется 30 лет. При этом даже с "Железным занавесом" при СССР у нас отношения со всеми соседями с сотню раз лучше были во всех отношениях и в том числе религиозных!

----------


## OKA

Про битвы "за демократию" :

https://oleglurie-new.livejournal.com/388192.html

----------


## Let_nab

*Современная политика лживой Польши...*

- https://ria.ru/20200925/figurki-1577791589.html

Польская компания D-Day Miniature Studio - D-DAY miniature studio, специализирующаяся на производстве игрушечных фигурок военнослужащих различных стран, выпустила новую серию Red Storm over Europe, где красноармейцы представлены в виде мародеров. Серия состоит из четырех фигурок масштабом 1:35. В подписях они обозначены как "советские солдаты, Европа 1944—1944", "советские грабители, Европа 1944—1944".

Красноармейцы, вооруженные автоматами и винтовками, изображены во время занятия мародерством. Один из них везет перед собой тачку с картинами, другой надел поверх военной формы гражданскую одежду, несколько галстуков и цилиндр, он несет в руке чемодан, еще один на ходу что-то пьет из бутылки.

Российских интернет-пользователей также возмутил игрушечный набор с советскими солдатами. «Промывают мозги обывателям, чтобы ненавидели русских и одобряли геноцид против русской нации», — приводит «Царьград» словам одного из комментаторов.

Компания D-Day Miniature Studio имеет своих представителей в 15 странах мира, в том числе в России и на Украине. Полный набор советских солдат-мародеров стоит 75 евро, но производитель заявляет, что фигурки можно приобрести по отдельности.

Также D-Day Miniature Studio предлагает и другие фигурки, среди которых множество солдат Waffen SS, летчиков люфтваффе, бойцов фольксштурм. Имеются также фигурки голландских, бельгийских, румынских, шотландских, британских солдат времен Первой и Второй мировых войн.
Хостинг сайта компании D-Day Miniature Studio расположен в польской Познани.

----------


## Let_nab

*Суть проблемы, которая была ещё при царях и не решалась, которая потом решена в СССР, и сейчас возродилась вновь из-за полнейшей деградации людей в то же средневековое мракобесие...*

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Открыто вмешивается!  :Smile: 




> Шведская экологическая активистка Грета Тунберг призвала американцев голосовать на выборах президента США за кандидата от Демократической партии США Джо Байдена


https://www.interfax.ru/world/730924

Интересно, чем ответит Байден? Санкции...

----------


## OKA

> Открыто вмешивается! 
> 
> https://www.interfax.ru/world/730924
> 
> Интересно, чем ответит Байден? Санкции...



Ну как чем- бурными и продолжительными аплодисментами  :Biggrin: 

Если сможет))

Говорят он не просто стар, а суперстар  :Biggrin:  

Как в анекдоте))

Пора уже Трампу нашему вмешаться во внутренние дела шведской демократии, и отправить этот экоцветочек на лечение, а то ягодки пойдут, поздняк метаться будет))

Кста, про "боевую экологию" :

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/5360650.html


" Про это"))  :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6236438.html

----------


## Avia M

Путь во власть. "Мирный", методом развала... :Confused: 




> вся страна «мирно выйдет на улицы с народным ультиматумом», 26 октября начнется забастовка на всех предприятиях, блокировка дорог и обвал продаж в государственных магазинах.


https://lenta.ru/news/2020/10/13/zab...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> Путь во власть. "Мирный", методом развала...
> 
> 
> 
> https://lenta.ru/news/2020/10/13/zab...medium=desktop


Марш кастрюль, по пиночетовским сценариям)  Колхозница и кардинал вместе- страшная сила))

----------


## Let_nab

Интересное видео от "Радио Свобода".

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про жизнь и кино :

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/5374406.html

----------


## OKA

"Мыши всерьёз переживали за результат выборов Главного Кота"  :Biggrin: 

Пора, пора уже вмешаться в амерские выборы  :Biggrin: :

Таки кого назначат амерским презом?  Кто что предполагает? 

Агента Трампа, или крепкого ещё старика Байдена? 

Думается, что Трампа))

Нам один хрен-похрен  :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab

Завтрашний выпуск Шарли: "А в частной жизни Эрдоган-то забавный тип".
Тем временем французский посол в Швеции заявил, что Франция - мусульманская страна , подчеркнув, что ислам в ней - вторая религия по количеству верующих. Ожидаем реакцию мусульман.

Напомним, что убитый преподаватель Самюэль Пати демонстрировал студентам именно выпуски Шарли Эбдо как пример свободы слова во Франции.

Изображение опубликовано на официальном аккаунте издания в Twitter во вторник, 27 октября.

Так, на карикатуре изображен турецкий лидер в полуодетом виде. Он сидит в кресле с банкой напитка. При этом одной рукой он держит приподнятый подол платья женщины и восклицает, глядя на тухес: "О, пророк!". В подписи к карикатуре сказано, что президент страны "очень игрив в частной жизни".

----------


## Avia M

> Таки кого назначат амерским презом?  Кто что предполагает?


В свое время они сами выбирали.... :Cool:

----------


## Let_nab

*Эрдоган ответил на критику Путина обвинением в шпионаже и отказом от российского газа*

- https://newizv.ru/news/politics/23-1...=pulse_mail_ru

Скорее всего, турки полностью откажутся от российского газа уже с нового года, а стало быть избавятся от экономической зависимости от России.
Пикировка между лидерами Турции и России вышла на новый уровень. Как известно, несколько дней назад Эрдоган на пресс-конференции с президентом Украины Зеленским заявил, что Турция не признает «незаконную аннексию» Крыма Россией, поддерживая территориальную целостность Украины. Он добавил, что считает Украину ключевой страной, способной обеспечить стабильность и безопасность Турции. В свою очередь Путин заявил вчера «Что касается позиции Турции по непризнанию Крыма российским — ну, что ж, у нас далеко не все совпадает. Так же как и по, скажем, ситуации в Закавказье».

Ответ Эрдогана пришел в форме шпионского скандала: спецслужбы Турции задержали шестерых, включая замдиректора, сотрудников компании Bosphorus Gaz, бывшей до 2018 года в собственности «Газпрома». Все они подозреваются в политическом и военном шпионаже и пойманы с поличным в момент, когда передавали конфиденциальную информацию об объемах и ценах закупки газа Турцией агенту некоей «крупной зарубежной энергетической компании» - читай «Газпрому»... Именно с его представителями с апреля этого года и контактировал глава преступной группы, замдиректора компании Эмель Озтюрк, передавая разведданные, в том числе и о газовом месторождении, которое Турция открыла в Чёрном море...

Между тем, в следующем году заканчивается срок действия экспортных договоров, по которым Турция получала 7,75 млрд кубометров газа в год, а их продление весьма проблематично из-за противоречий между двумя странами в конфликтах Сирии, Ливии и Нагорном Карабахе.

Турция уже практически отказалась от российского газа. Так, если в январе на этот крупнейший для России газовый рынок после Германии было поставлено 2,254 млрд кубометров топлива, то в феврале –только 1,119 млрд, а в июне – вообще 0,002 млрд! Даже после того, как прокачка газа возобновилась в июле и августе, объем ее составил всего 0,8 млрд кубометров...
Не секрет, что Турция меняет наш газ на азербайджанский, поставки которого растут с каждым годом, ну и вишенкой на торте служит собственное крупное месторождение, открытое недавно.

Сетевой аналитик Андрей Нальгин пишет по этому поводу:

«Вообще дилетантизм российской внешней политики после Крыма не может не поражать. Впрочем, когда страна гибридно воюет с половиной мира, интеллектуальный уровень её руководства ожидаемо падает: вояки мыслить не способны. Зато способны скидывать с себя всякую ответственность, пеняя то на лидера, то на форс-мажор. Догадываетесь, кто и чем в итоге заплатит за все эти ятаганы пониже спины?»

Мы с вами, очевидно...

ПС: Ждём указа Путина - не покупать турецкие помидоры и не ехать туда на отдых или продадим им ещё к С-400 и Искандеров с Кинжалами?

----------


## OKA

> В свое время они сами выбирали....


Вести из империи зла :

https://zbaza.livejournal.com/3631450.html

А что касается т. н. " сатирического журнала", который террористы как-то уже крошили в капусту, то смотреть его не рекомендуется нормальным людям, если только не с целью ознакомления, как там дела у ныряющих в сортире  :Biggrin: 

Пусть французы детишкам своим малолетним показывают, тогда французы побыстрее кирдыкнутся)) 
Нынче они нам не союзники)) Хотя наверняка здравых людей там достаточно. Придавили бы сами этот фекальный завод, ну или смотрели бы любители у себя в норах такую "продукцию" жизнедеятельности организмов авторов))  
Ну, а местечковым протестунам и провокаторам дай только повод подгадить на форуме  :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab

> Вести из империи зла :
> 
> https://zbaza.livejournal.com/3631450.html
> 
> А что касается т. н. " сатирического журнала", который террористы как-то уже крошили в капусту, то смотреть его не рекомендуется нормальным людям, если только не с целью ознакомления, как там дела у ныряющих в сортире 
> 
> Пусть французы детишкам своим малолетним показывают, тогда французы побыстрее кирдыкнутся)) 
> Нынче они нам не союзники)) Хотя наверняка здравых людей там достаточно. Придавили бы сами этот фекальный завод, ну или смотрели бы любители у себя в норах такую "продукцию" жизнедеятельности организмов авторов))  
> Ну, а местечковым протестунам и провокаторам дай только повод подгадить на форуме


Наша "империя зла" ничем не лучше. 
Два клоуна-буржуя ездят по стране и несут байки, развлекая и занимая народ пустопорожним. Поднимают на словах серьёзные проблемы общества, социалки и экономики - при этом никогда не решат их по простой причине того, что корень этих проблем исходит от их же политической системы, которую они и представляют, хозяевами которой они являются и никоим образом не собираясь это менять. К тому же самому пришли и в России 30 лет назад - яркий наглядный пример. Простой вопрос. Что из обещанного выполнено властью и каких успехов за это время мы добились? У нас даже своя валюта в говно эти 30 лет и просвета нет. В какой-то ничего не имеющей Польше, у которой Россия ничего не покупает из-за своих введённых односторонних продовольственно-торговых санкций, но при этом которой вкачивает газ, нефть и везёт хоть и переработанные но лес и ископаемые, Злотый и то стабильнее и ценнее чем деревянный российский рубль. 
Это не так!? Так...

А что не так с сатирическим журналом Шарли Эбдо? Это не юмористический журнал поржать, это сатирический журнал, который сатирически, но серьёзно изображает события жизни, чтобы нормальным людям задуматься, осмыслить жизнь и иметь своё персональное мнение по поводу. Используют они законные методы, пользуются свободой и демократией, которая такая же как и у нас в России. 
Это как раз ненормальным нельзя смотреть этот журнал, так как после просмотра они впадают в припадки, истерику и их тянет убивать других людей. Высказывать любое мнение, с которым кто-то может не соглашаться и может оспорить и доказать его ошибочность или его ложь - это нормально и законно. Ненормально - убивать по любому поводу, это незаконно и ужасно. Закрывать надо не нормальных людей, пользующихся своим законным правом, а ненормальных убийц и призывающих к убийствам, угрозам и прочим незаконным действиям. Если песенку спеть про выдуманного персонажа как Дед Мороз, что у него "борода из ваты и он п*горбатый" вам же на ёлке голову не отрежут. 

Гадить на форуме? Да, это актуально не только тут, но и по всей сети и даже в реале. По мне так "погадить" это больше когда пытаются специально запостить ложь-враньё или когда специально, не имея силёнок честно оппонировать чужому мнению, начинают заниматься демагогией, провоцируют, переводя на личности, сползают с темы и т.д. А когда высказывают свое отличное от других мнение и поясняют его аргументом и фактом, то речи об "погадить" на форуме нет - тут если некоторые эту "бирку" пытаются привесить к любому другому не их мнению с которым не согласны, то объективно это как раз похоже на скудное мышление представителя радикализма (который бывает разный от религиозного как террористический или сектанский, политического как трамповский или путинский до сексуального...).

А так. Сайт французского сатирического журнала "висит", но в соцсетях он есть. В частности на МордоКниге - https://www.facebook.com/CharlieHebdoOfficiel
Можно посмотреть. Переводчик работает. 
Хорошие и разумные комментарии.
Вот к примеру один от туда:
_"Quand je lis tout ça, il y en a qui n' ont rien à faire en France. Si tu n' es pas d' accord avec notre culture, notre liberté d' expression, quitte le pays et va dans un pays qui te correspond mieux. Mais n' essais pas de changer la France! Tant de haine alors que l' on s' en fou en vrai. Avant les attentats beaucoup de connaîssaient pas charlie hebdo!"_  
Перевод:
*"Когда я все это читаю, то считаю что некоторым нечего делать во Франции. Зачем вы сюда приехали. Если вы не согласны с нашей культурой, нашей свободой выражения, покиньте страну и отправляйтесь обратно к себе домой или в страну, которая вам больше подходит. Но не пытайтесь изменить Францию! Так много ненависти, вы действительно безумны. До терактов многие и не знали Шарли Эбдо во Франции!"*

----------


## OKA

Для борцунов за всё хорошее, и рекламщиков дерьмопрессы дубль 2  :Biggrin: 

Тема закрыта

Тема закрыта



Верный выбор  :Biggrin:  :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6287036.html

----------


## Avia M

Спикер парламента Эстонии Хенн Пыллуаас в своем новогоднем обращении заявил, что Тартуский мирный договор, в котором «была согласована граница между Эстонией и Россией», по международному праву действует и поныне.

https://regnum.ru/news/3156438.html?...medium=desktop

А заголовок интересный... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

Умозаключения о современной политике...

" А как дысал, как дысал"  :Biggrin: 

И гробик золотой, с уркой потаскали, со вставанием на коленки, как рабы)) 

И цЫрк с конями и убитыми патриотами в W. H. устроили, типа башенок-близняшенок)) 

До стрельбы из танков не дошло-постеснялись аналогий)) 

Агент Бидон вступает в дело))

 Но увы, победила Камилла(Обагамамама)   :Cool: 

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/1349...ments#comments

----------


## Avia M

> «Генеральный секретарь настоятельно посоветовал союзникам увеличить оборонные расходы, инвестировать в современные возможности и гарантировать, чтобы наши военные оставались в готовности для реагирования на такие вызовы как агрессивные действия России, терроризм и риски от подъема Китая»


https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/466339...medium=desktop

Давно пора. Расслабились понимаешь... :Cool:  Прислушались к Трампу.

----------


## Let_nab

> Для борцунов за всё хорошее, и рекламщиков дерьмопрессы дубль 2 
> 
> Тема закрыта
> 
> Тема закрыта
> 
> Верный выбор  :
> 
> https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6287036.html

----------


## OKA

> https://www.kommersant.ru/doc/466339...medium=desktop
> 
> Давно пора. Расслабились понимаешь... Прислушались к Трампу.


Да,  нет...  :Biggrin: 

Чисто русский ответ)) 

" Перевод на русский речи Байдена в Госдепе, где он обозначил основные приоритеты внешней политики США в ближайшие годы.

Главный противник США - Китай.
На России будут более жестко давить (плюс РФ должна освободить Навального - лучший ответ, увеличить срок раза так в 3)
Войну в Йемене хотят свернуть. Причины этого ранее описывал https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6526407.html
США приостановят вывод войск из Германии, который начался при Трампе.
Военные в Мьянме должны выпустит арестованных политиков и вернуть им власть.

В целом, все в пределах ожидаемо и без больших неожиданностей. Демократическая партия в этом отношении шаблонно-предсказуема.
Впереди ожидаемый эскалационный раунд Холодной войны."





https://colonelcassad.livejournal.co...croll#comments

Агент Бидон(старший), вступает в дело))

----------


## Avia M

Коалиция из 180 правозащитных организаций призвала к бойкоту зимних Олимпийских игр-2022 в Пекине из-за нарушений прав человека в Китае.
Правозащитные группы представляют тибетцев, уйгуров, внутренних монголов, жителей Гонконга и других. Они заявляют о репрессиях, пытках, преследованиях в отношении этнических меньшинств.

https://www.sports.ru/biathlon/10936...tirovat-o.html

Не угодили Америке, получите пытки и репрессии...

----------


## OKA

Познавательно :

https://manzal.livejournal.com/821149.html

----------


## Avia M

> Познавательно


Остается только "порадоваться за другов наших" (чем помидоры терять, лучше записаться в таковые)... :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> Остается только "порадоваться за другов наших" (чем помидоры терять, лучше записаться в таковые)...


Ну, памыдоры с перцами у них нынче и болгары закупаютъ))

----------


## OKA

" Согласно уведомлению, предполагается поставка 25 шестиракетных контейнеров с ракетами M30A2 ER GMLRS-AW с боевыми частями с рассеиваемыми ударными ядрами и 10 шестиракетных контейнеров с ракетами M31A2 ER GMLRS-U с унитарными боевыми частями. Обшая предполагаемая стоимость поставки составит 91,2 млн долл.

Ранее Финляндия по соглашению 2015 года по линии FMS уже получила корректируемые ракеты М30А1 и М31А1 GMLRS (с боевыми частями тех же типов) с дальностью до 70 км. Теперь Финляндия станет первым иностранным заказчиком их дальнобойного варианта ER GMLRS. Полигонные испытания ракет ER GMLRS были начаты в конце 2020 года. Начало серийного производства ракет ER GMLRS для армии США запланировано на предприятии Lockheed Martin в Кэмдене (штат Арканзас) с начала 2022 финансового года (то есть с октября 2021 года).

Финляндия располагает 22 боевыми машинами РСЗО М270 MLRS (RsRakH 06), приобретенными в 2006 году из наличия вооруженных сил Нидерландов, а также 12 боевыми машинами РСЗО М270А1 MLRS, приобретенными из наличия вооруженных сил Дании, но последние используются только как учебные.

В мае 2011 года корпорация Lockheed Martin получила контракт стоимостью 45,3 млн. долл на осуществление модернизации 22 строевых финских систем MLRS (бывших голландских) до уровня М270С1, включающую установку новой системы управления огнем UFCS (Universal Fire Control System), позволяющей использовать высокоточные ракеты GMLRS и ATACMS, и приспособление пусковых установок М270 под возможность применения ракет GMLRS и ATACMS (хотя в 2014 году финская сторона отказалась от приобретения ракет ATACMS ввиду их высокой стоимости и устаревания).". 

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/4259085.html

Как обычно, скандинавы собираются повоевать с белыми мимимишками, при помомощи высокоточных ракет  :Biggrin: 

А, нет, с Россией, в очередной раз)) 

Ничему исторический опыт не научил)) Выжидают момент)) 

Сразу стали законными военными целями)) Осталось ПРО и к.р. разместить, чтоб повысить уровень ответных мер)) Про экологию Скандинавии можно будет забыть навсегда  :Biggrin: 

Фру Гретхен недосуг вразумить соплеменников, озабочена потеплением)) В Техасе, например :Cool:

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про "мир, дружба, жувачка" и "кружевные труселя")) 

https://riafan.ru/1390687-kak-nato-f...-byvshego-sssr

----------


## OKA

Напомнило про "агент Бидон"  :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> Напомнило про "агент Бидон"


Жестко. :Cool: 

Там намекают...https://youtu.be/L5WnlTyVQPs

----------


## OKA

> Жестко.
> 
> Там намекают...https://youtu.be/L5WnlTyVQPs


Ну да, очевидно, что в случае с "агентом" присутствует усталость организма от жизни)) 

Ему бы не по трапам бегать, а в кресле за  природами и луной наблюдать, в саду камней,  на своём ранчо))

----------


## Avia M

> за  природами и луной наблюдать


Желания "обломали"старшие товарищи. Поставили за Камалой наблюдать... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Желания "обломали"старшие товарищи. Поставили за Камалой наблюдать...


Может наоборот?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Может наоборот?


Ныне в америках (впрочем и в европах) все возможно. И наоборот, и задом наперед, и №1 с №2... Короче, много несуразностей. Важно, чтобы на экспорт не поставляли свои "ценности".

----------


## OKA

> Ныне в америках (впрочем и в европах) все возможно. И наоборот, и задом наперед, и №1 с №2... Короче, много несуразностей. Важно, чтобы на экспорт не поставляли свои "ценности".


Уже)) 

Экспортируют всеми доступными способами. По соседям видно. От кружевных труселей на голове(пароль старый  :Biggrin: ), до перехода на латиницу в бывших советских республиках. 
Причём латиница турецкого образца, что какбэ намекает...

----------


## Avia M

"Миссия ООН в Мьянме потрясена бессмысленной гибелью людей сегодня, когда сообщается о десятках застреленных военными по всей стране в самый кровавый день с момента переворота"

https://ria.ru/20210327/myanma-1603141973.html

Заместитель министра обороны РФ генерал-полковник Александр Фомин и члены Общественного совета при Министерстве обороны РФ стали гостями парада в честь 76-й годовщины образования Вооруженных сил Мьянмы

https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/11010237

Не договорились?  :Confused:

----------


## OKA

> "Миссия ООН в Мьянме потрясена бессмысленной гибелью людей сегодня, когда сообщается о десятках застреленных военными по всей стране в самый кровавый день с момента переворота"
> 
> https://ria.ru/20210327/myanma-1603141973.html
> 
> Заместитель министра обороны РФ генерал-полковник Александр Фомин и члены Общественного совета при Министерстве обороны РФ стали гостями парада в честь 76-й годовщины образования Вооруженных сил Мьянмы
> 
> https://tass.ru/armiya-i-opk/11010237
> 
> Не договорились?



Ого... 

Может там так праздникИ отмечают?

"По-нашему, по-бразильски"?

Познавательно в известном блоге :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6658961.html

----------


## lindr

> Причём латиница турецкого образца, что какбэ намекает...


Справедливости ради нужно отметить несколько фактов.

- Пантюркисткий алфавит Яналиф на основе латиницы разработан в СССР в 1928 синхронно с переходом Турции на латиницу. Оба алфавита согласовывались. В СССР 20- начала 30-х годов к пантюркизму относились в целом положительно. 

- Этот алфавит использовался в тюркоязычных субъектах федерации СССР до 1940, потом всех резко перевели на кириллицу.

- если брать в расчет *только экономические соображения* латиница выгоднее, кстати в 30-е годы всерьез рассматривался проект латинизации русского языка. Его отвергли по историческо-культурным соображениям.

----------


## OKA

Как грицца, "шизофрения на марше"  :Biggrin: 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6662009.html

Нарот в каментах глумится и фотожабится  :Biggrin: 






> Справедливости ради нужно отметить несколько фактов.
> 
> - Пантюркисткий алфавит Яналиф на основе латиницы разработан в СССР в 1928 синхронно с переходом Турции на латиницу. Оба алфавита согласовывались. В СССР 20- начала 30-х годов к пантюркизму относились в целом положительно. 
> 
> - Этот алфавит использовался в тюркоязычных субъектах федерации СССР до 1940, потом всех резко перевели на кириллицу.
> 
> - если брать в расчет *только экономические соображения* латиница выгоднее, кстати в 30-е годы всерьез рассматривался проект латинизации русского языка. Его отвергли по историческо-культурным соображениям.


Познавательно) 

А "откуда дровишки"?)) 

Любопытно стало)

----------


## lindr

> А "откуда дровишки"


Это настолько общеизвестные факты, что они есть даже в Википедии.

----------


## OKA

> Это настолько общеизвестные факты, что они есть даже в Википедии.



Про алфавит, навскидку, не нашлась история происхождения, встретилось познавательное :

https://zvezdaweekly.ru/news/20201224175-Dfw1v.html

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2272182.html

Кста, вот интересно, а вики банить будут вместе с гуглом и ютубом, или раздельно  :Biggrin: 

На примере "твитора"  будет понятнее))

----------


## Avia M

> Ого...


Точно.  :Smile: 

РИА заявляет о перевороте, Звезда о мирной передаче власти... В том нестыковка.

----------


## lindr

> Про алфавит, навскидку, не нашлась история происхождения, встретилось познавательное :
> 
> https://zvezdaweekly.ru/news/20201224175-Dfw1v.html
> 
> https://dambiev.livejournal.com/2272182.html
> 
> Кста, вот интересно, а вики банить будут вместе с гуглом и ютубом, или раздельно 
> 
> На примере "твитора"  будет понятнее))


Твиттер не жалко ни сколько. А без Ютуба при всех их минусах обойтись нельзя. Впрочем есть Консервапедия например, но из-за тенденциозности доверия к клонам Вики меньше чем к оригиналу. Впрочем эта проблема неразрешима в принципе - неполитизированная история - сферический конь в вакууме.
По алфавитам: когда говорят что та или иная республика СНГ принимает письменность на основе турецкого алфавита это подмена понятий.
В действительности именно успех Яналифа СССР дал Антатюрку джокера против арабистов.
Изначально Яналиф позиционировался как универсальный для всех тюрских языков. Но не вышло. В итоге турки взяли азербайджанский вариант Яналифа и выкинули фонемы, которых нет в турецком.
В результате как в основе любого кириллического алфавита лежит язбука Кирилла и Мефодия, так в основе  любого тюркского латинизированного письма лежит советский Яналиф.

----------


## OKA

> Твиттер не жалко ни сколько. А без Ютуба при всех их минусах обойтись нельзя. Впрочем есть Консервапедия например, но из-за тенденциозности доверия к клонам Вики меньше чем к оригиналу. Впрочем эта проблема неразрешима в принципе - неполитизированная история - сферический конь в вакууме.
> По алфавитам: когда говорят что та или иная республика СНГ принимает письменность на основе турецкого алфавита это подмена понятий.
> В действительности именно успех Яналифа СССР дал Антатюрку джокера против арабистов.
> Изначально Яналиф позиционировался как универсальный для всех тюрских языков. Но не вышло. В итоге турки взяли азербайджанский вариант Яналифа и выкинули фонемы, которых нет в турецком.
> В результате как в основе любого кириллического алфавита лежит язбука Кирилла и Мефодия, так в основе  любого тюркского латинизированного письма лежит советский Яналиф.


" Туитор" и правда не жалко)) 

Похож на секту тоталитарную  :Biggrin: 

"Демократией", т. н. и не пахнет)) 

Да и с другими соцсетями нелады. Реклама, конечно, зло неизбежное, а вот попытки монетизировать, с накоплением личных данных до добра не доводят)) 
Сразу возникает интерес поконтролировать сабжей, как со стороны государств, так и разного  рода комм.  структур, и просто злоумышленнников. 
Внезапно закрывающиеся файлохранилища тоже не веселят. 

Ютуб, конечно, хорошо заточен, но и там политика и подчинённость структуры давно проявляется. 

По поводу вики-сама идея хорошая, реализация нынче всё корявей. 

На эту тему познавательно :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6665572.html

Про турко-латиницу, познавательно))


Кста, не новость, но "этапять"  :Biggrin: 

" Комментарий пресс-службы МИД в связи с заявлением Посольства США от 25 марта 2021 года 26 марта 2021 г.


 В связи с заявлением Посольства США от 25 марта 2021 г. выражаем искреннюю признательность американской стороне за проявленную наконец-то готовность перевести двустороннюю риторику в конструктивное русло и за поздравление со значимой датой в истории нашей страны. Будем только приветствовать распространение данной практики и на государственные праздники. Мы признаем свои ошибки и пользуемся случаем, чтобы принести извинения за отсутствие поздравлений с недавним 160-летием принятия Конституции Конфедеративных Штатов Америки, флаг которых по-прежнему дорог многим американцам. 

При этом движение BLM по всей стране насчитывает десятки миллионов участников. К сожалению, сегодня американское общество глубоко расколото, как заявил Дж.Байден: "Я полностью сосредоточен на том, чтобы объединить Америку, объединить наш народ, объединить нашу нацию… Силы, разделяющие нас, очень глубоки и сильны… Давайте начнем сначала. Давайте начнем слушать друг друга, воспринимать друг друга, видеть друг друга"... Мы также поддерживаем устремления американского народа к лучшему будущему – в этот день и каждый день! Поэтому считаем, что только подлинный инклюзивный диалог поможет американской нации объединиться в этот сложный момент истории. В качестве бескорыстного жеста доброй воли Беларусь, имея опыт площадки переговоров в рамках ТКГ, готова предложить свои услуги в деле организации такого процесса. Мы окажем любое посильное содействие, в том числе с привлечением наших партнеров по интеграционным структурам. Хотя прошло более двух веков с момента провозглашения независимости, последние события в США показывают, что борьба американцев за свободу все еще продолжается. 

В настоящее время сотни тысяч американцев всех возрастов публично требуют права определять судьбу своей страны. Многие платят высокую цену за попытку сделать свой голос услышанным, так как действующей администрации пришлось даже применить смертоносное оружие и застрелить несколько человек, чтобы удержаться у власти и закрепить итоги выборов. Мы восхищаемся мужеством и решительностью американских героев, среди которых Дж.Ассандж, Э.Сноуден и Ч.Мэннинг, которые пожертвовали практически всем ради подлинной свободы и гармонии в американском обществе. Беларусь вместе с американским народом с нетерпением ждет того дня, когда простой американец сможет свободно и беспрепятственно прогуливаться возле Капитолия. 

Мы благодарны назначенному Послу США в Беларуси Дж.Фишер за неоценимую подсказку всему белорусскому народу, когда и каким образом нужно проводить выборы. Безусловно, наше белорусское примитивное и скудное мышление никогда бы не позволило нам самим решить этот вопрос. В знак неимоверной признательности МИД готов вне очереди принять заявку Ее Превосходительства на получение белорусского гражданства, чтобы включить ее в список избирателей и дать возможность участвовать в голосовании. Это же можно сделать и без гражданства на какой-нибудь признанной Дж.Фишер электронной платформе. Мы не можем не отреагировать и на протянутую американской стороной руку помощи в проведении выборов. 
Такие достижения американской избирательной системы как голосование по почте и коллегия выборщиков вместо прямого волеизъявления могут быть востребованы и изучены белорусской стороной. 

Глубоко проникшись вниманием США к судьбе Беларуси, в качестве ответного шага мы можем внести бескорыстный вклад в развитие сельского хозяйства Аляски и эффективное освоение ее земель. 
В этой связи готовы рассмотреть возможность совместного управления данной территорией. Могли бы перебросить находящиеся в регионе белорусские строительные организации для передачи опыта и помощи жителям южных штатов в преодолении последствий природной стихии. Искренне желаем всему американскому народу единства, а также не спотыкаясь подниматься вверх по лестнице американской мечты. 

Надеемся, что позитивный тренд в наших отношениях сохранится и мы совместно подойдем к тому моменту, когда сможем с радостью встречать Шестой флот США у морских границ Беларуси! 

Источник: https://mfa.gov.by/press/news_mfa/c0a42d93c8e9f4da.html © При использовании материалов сайта ссылка на МИД Беларуси обязательна. ". 

https://mfa.gov.by/press/news_mfa/c0a42d93c8e9f4da.html

Отлично,  со вкусом))

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

Познавательно про греческий плацдарм  :

----------


## OKA

> .. Кста, вот интересно, а вики банить будут вместе с гуглом и ютубом, или раздельно 
> 
> На примере "твитора"  будет понятнее))


Новости цензуры в жыжы Б. Рожина))

----------


## OKA

" Умер Байден (срочно в номер!!!)
Камалла Харис приняла управление страной и выразила соболезнования родным и близким, по слухам российский след пока не прослеживается.

(с первым Апреля)" )) 

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/13799280.html

В каментах пишут- таки проснулся  :Biggrin:

----------


## OKA

" Американское военное командование может решить на время направить дополнительные силы в Афганистан, чтобы более эффективно провести операцию по выводу оттуда всего контингента, заявил в пятницу представитель Пентагона Джон Кирби.
       "Не исключено, что нам потребуются дополнительные возможности для проведения безопасного вывода сил", - сказал он на брифинге, отвечая на вопрос о том, может ли Вашингтон пойти на временное увеличение контингента.
       Кирби пояснил, что США могут понадобиться дополнительные силы для обеспечения безопасности в период, предшествующий выводу контингента, а также для решения задач в инженерной и логистической сферах.
       Представитель Пентагона подчеркнул, что в настоящее время США занимаются планированием операции по выводу контингента, и потому до конца не ясно, как именно она будет проводиться, а также какие дополнительные возможности потребуются военным.
       Ранее президент США Джо Байден принял решение начать 1 мая выводить войска из Афганистана. Этот процесс планируется завершить до 11 сентября 2021 года.". 

https://www.militarynews.ru/story.as...548609&lang=RU

Чтобы уменьшить, надо сначала увеличить  :Biggrin:  

Понятно))

Кста :

"... К слову, обратили внимание, как быстро в Варшаве «подпели» Администрации США, потребовав отъезда из Польши трех российских дипломатов. В свою очередь, из России будут выдворены пять польских дипломатов... ". 

https://www.mid.ru/ru/foreign_policy...ent/id/4689067

----------


## Avia M

> как быстро в Варшаве


Понятное дело, они знают, что хотят... :Cool:

----------


## OKA

В продолжение "весеннего дипломатического обострения" :

"Несмотря на то, что посол США в РФ Салливан дважды отказался следовать "рекомендациям" МИД РФ уехать на "консультации" в США, Россию он временно все же покинет. Хотя вчера вечером и сообщалось https://www.eg.ru/politics/1167824…, что посол США не хотел следовать рекомендациям и уезажть,  добиваясь того, чтобы его официально выгнали по всей форме.
Как сообщают https://clck.ru/UPYXa с ссылкой на представителя Госдепа, посол США отбудет в Вашингтон для "общения с семьей и консультаций". Отъезд состоится на этой неделе. В Россию он вернется "в ближайшие несколько недель". В общем, в своих рекомендациях, МИД РФ на этот раз оказался весьма настойчивым и убедительным.". 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6716591.html

Грят, болгарам, до кучи, после чехов с поляками, тоже "прилетело")) 

" Братушки", пся крев  :Biggrin: 

Горячие денёчки, горячая неделька :

https://www.mid.ru/ru/foreign_policy/news

----------


## OKA

" Министр финансов Чехии Алена Шиллерова заявила о том, что республика намерена потребовать от России не менее 1 млрд крон (около $47 млн) как компенсацию за взрывы в Врбетице в 2014 году. Об этом политик рассказала в воскресенье, 9 мая, в эфире программы чешского телевидения Week in Politics.

Она добавила, что указанная сумма, выведенная финансовым министерством, вероятно, не окончательная, и дополнительные запросы на компенсацию могут поступить из региона, в котором произошел взрыв.

В Москве выступление политика назвали доказательством фабрикации обвинений в отношении РФ
«Наиболее подходящим решением вопроса является требование компенсации в соответствии с международным правом. Если мы пойдем путем, например, компенсации за ущерб в уголовном судопроизводстве, это займет много времени», — говорит Шиллерова.

В свою очередь министр иностранных дел Чехии Якуб Кулганек обозначил срок подачи пражской заявки в адрес России на компенсацию — ближайшие недели или месяцы.

Ранее, 22 апреля, первый заместитель комитета Совфеда по международной политике Владимир Джабаров прокомментировал запрос Праги на компенсацию взрывов во Врбетице в 2014 году, направленный России, и отметил, что в связи с тем, что РФ не виновна в событиях семилетней давности, страна не пойдет навстречу подобным инициативам. Он добавил, что продолжение политики наращивания напряженности в отношениях с Москвой со стороны Праги является неправильным путем, который может привести к полному разрыву взаимоотношений между странами.. ". 

https://iz.ru/1161833/2021-05-09/che...y-vo-vrbetitce

" Весеннее дипломатическое обострение" имеет продолжение)) Шизики, внатуре  :Biggrin: 

Хайп с "новыми приключениями Петрова и Васечкина" оказался финансовой афёрой, ко всему прочему  :Biggrin: 

«От мертвого осла уши. Получишь у Пушкина» ©  :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

> В каментах пишут- таки проснулся


Генералы приуныли... :Smile: 




> «Нельзя игнорировать психическое и физическое состояние Главнокомандующего [вооруженными силами США Джо Байдена]. Он должен быть способен быстро принимать точные решения в сфере национальной безопасности, включая жизнь и здоровье, где угодно, днем и ночью»





> «Без честных и справедливых выборов, которые точно отражают волю народа, наша конституционная республика потеряна <...>. ФБР и Верховный суд должны быстро действовать, когда всплывают нарушения на выборах, и не игнорировать их, как это было в 2020 году»


https://iz.ru/1163273/2021-05-13/eks...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> Генералы приуныли...


Их уже взбодрили)) 

Вездесущие Петров и Васечкин/"русская мафия"/"русские хакеры" опять напали на амеров  :Biggrin: 

Организовали, панимаешь, атаку на бензин, устроили очереди на заправках, и тихо смылись. 

Бродят по планете, высматривают, где ещё интересные соборы, склады б/п и пр. бензоколонки находятся  :Cool:  

А может и что-то похитрее придумывают)) Космос и Антарктида ещё не насторожились, наивные))

----------


## Avia M

> Вездесущие Петров и Васечкин/"русская мафия"/"русские хакеры" опять напали на амеров


Они такие...  :Smile:

----------


## OKA

> Они такие...


Былинные, опасные))

    

https://strannick-ru.livejournal.com/407392.html

----------


## OKA

На тему "замполита"  :

"А потом удивляемся, откуда контра повылезала...

" Отец Протасевича, подполковник Дмитрий Протасевич    -    ведущий сотрудник кафедры идеологической работы Военной академии Министерства обороны Беларуси. Разработчик цикла подготовки специалистов в области идеологической работы оперативно-тактического звена управления вооруженных сил."

Надеюсь, уже бывший.

У меня всё.

UPDATE:  Кстати, папашино увольнение и лишение званий и госнаград датировано аж 4-м мая, так что явно не в связи с данным инцидентом.. ". 

https://kolobok1973.livejournal.com/5544189.html

Да,  ещё " историк" Волкогонов, в" перестройку",  "отжёг"))

----------


## Let_nab

- https://www.rosneft.ru/governance/corpboard/

----------


## Avia M

> Былинные, опасные))


Видео... :Cool: 

https://youtu.be/ici25YuQpIk

----------


## Let_nab

*В Турции призвали РФ смириться с поставками оружия на Украину*
- https://www.msn.com/ru-ru/news/polit...edgdhp&pc=U531

Переговоры Турции и Украины по поставкам Киеву оружия не должны влиять на отношения Анкары с Москвой. Об этом в беседе с «Лентой.ру» заявил профессор турецкого университета Малтепе Хасан Унал.

По его словам, России надо смириться с дальнейшим развитием отношений Турции и Украины. Он подчеркнул, что из-за пары десятков турецких беспилотников вооруженные силы Украины не превзойдут по мощности Россию.

«Наши отношения с Киевом не представляют угрозы для России, и она не должна видеть это в таком свете», – подчеркнул профессор, добавив, что Турция могла бы стать посредником между двумя странами.

В июне глава украинского МИД Дмитрий Кулеба заявил о закупке у Турции беспилотников. В ведомстве отмечали, что Украина наращивает вооружение только для защиты. Там также добавили, что Россия якобы целенаправленно отговаривает другие страны от продаж оружия Киеву. В Госдуме это заявление назвали голословным обвинением.

----------


## Let_nab

> - https://www.rosneft.ru/governance/corpboard/


Дополнение:

Озвучена зарплата этих директоров. Базовое вознаграждение члена совета директоров Роснефти составляет порядка *700 тысяч долларов в год*, что «сопоставимо с вознаграждением директоров крупных нефтяных компаний и достаточно для привлечения, мотивации и удержания в совете директоров лиц, обладающих необходимыми для компании компетенцией и квалификацией», написали в «Ведомостях», ссылаясь на внутренние документы «Роснефти». 
В 2018 году Шрёдер как бы попытался отказаться от зарплаты в Роснефти, это озвучил Сечин, но это у него не получилось. Чуть позже уже представитель «Роснефти» Михаил Леонтьев официально заявил: «Компания считает некорректным не выплачивать вознаграждение за работу человеку такого масштаба и с таким объемом возложенных на него обязательств»...
Вот так то....
- https://www.rbc.ru/business/24/01/20...79471295ddc074

Поэтому уже долгие годы Шрёдер правит российской нефтью... Вот об этом пишут в самой Германии: *Der Spiegel: за «царскую» зарплату — Шрёдер остался председателем совета директоров «Роснефти»*
Бывший канцлер Германии Герхарда Шрёдер был переизбран председателем совета директоров российской энергетической компании «Роснефть», сообщает Der Spiegel. Представители предприятия сообщили об этом после ежегодной встречи акционеров.
По имеющейся информации, за его работу в «Роснефти» немецкого политика «по-царски» вознаграждают, пишет автор статьи. Ежегодно он получает €600 000. В совет директоров Шрёдер входит с сентября 2017 года, напоминает издание. 
Экс-канцлера считают близким другом главы Кремля Владимира Путина.
- https://russian.rt.com/inotv/2020-06...skuyu-zarplatu

*Но прикол вот в чём:*

*Сечин: средняя зарплата в "Роснефти" вдвое выше средней по России*
- https://1prime.ru/energy/20200818/831925334.html

*Средняя зарплата сотрудников "Роснефти" примерно в два раза превышает среднюю по России*, сообщил глава компании Игорь Сечин на встрече с президентом России Владимиром Путиным.

"Мы активно способствуем развитию кадрового, технологического потенциала, о чем Вы сказали только что. В компании работает более 350 тысяч сотрудников, высококвалифицированных специалистов, средняя зарплата которых примерно в два раза превышает среднюю зарплату в стране", — сказал Сечин. 

По данным Росстата, среднемесячная начисленная заработная плата в РФ в мае 2020 года составила 50,7 тысячи рублей, увеличившись на 4% по сравнению с соответствующим периодом прошлого года.

----------


## OKA

Познавательно про Афган :

21+

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6949609.html

Первая четверть XXI века подходит к концу...

----------


## Avia M

"Когда Лукашенко Крым признает?.. Когда последний олигарх в России признает Крым и начнет поставлять туда продукцию, за мной дело не заржавеет. 

https://ria.ru/20210809/krym-1745021...medium=desktop

Коротко и ясно.

----------


## OKA

> "Когда Лукашенко Крым признает?.. Когда последний олигарх в России признает Крым и начнет поставлять туда продукцию, за мной дело не заржавеет. 
> 
> https://ria.ru/20210809/krym-1745021...medium=desktop
> 
> Коротко и ясно.


Очень даже неясно)) 

А кто последний? 

Очередь?  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Очередь?


Отнюдь. Отсутствие таковой...

----------


## Иваныч

> Очень даже неясно)) 
> 
> А кто последний? 
> 
> Очередь?


Лукашенко имел в виду, что Россия защищает своих олигархов и компании от западных санкций,
за работу в Крыму, раз они напрямую там не работают, а белорусов пытаются подставить под
Западные санкции за признание Крыма российским.

----------


## OKA

> Лукашенко имел в виду, что Россия защищает своих олигархов и компании от западных санкций,
> за работу в Крыму, раз они напрямую там не работают, а белорусов пытаются подставить под
> Западные санкции за признание Крыма российским.


Ну вряд ли так уж "подставить" хотят. Скорее вызывает недоумение всё та же "многовекторность" братского союзника)) Видимо если нынешняя "небратская" сильно подгадит батьке, махом будет Крым признан в составе РФ. Интересно, если у него,  или родственников, имеется российское гражданство, то в эфире обсуждать гос. принадлежность Крыма нынче незаконно))

----------


## OKA

> Лукашенко имел в виду, что Россия защищает своих олигархов и компании от западных санкций,
> за работу в Крыму, раз они напрямую там не работают, а белорусов пытаются подставить под
> Западные санкции за признание Крыма российским.


История с продолжением) 

" Крым входит в состав Союзного государства как территория России, это закреплено в российском законодательстве. Об этом заявил журналистам в четверг министр иностранных дел РФ Сергей Лавров, комментируя слова белорусского президента Александра Лукашенко, который заявил, что готов признать воссоединение Крыма с Россией, когда это сделает "последний российский олигарх".

"У нас есть Договор о Союзном государстве с Белоруссией, с 1999 года он действует. В соответствии с этим договором территорией Союзного государства является территория Республики Беларусь и Российской Федерации в соответствии с их законодательством. По нашему законодательству Республика Крым, естественно, - это территория Российской Федерации и входит в Союзное государство вместе с нашими белорусскими друзьями", - отметил глава МИД РФ.

После госпереворота на Украине в феврале 2014 года власти Крыма и Севастополя провели референдум по вопросу воссоединения с Россией. В нем приняли участие более 80% имевших право голоса, за воссоединение проголосовали 96,7% и 95,6% соответственно. 18 марта 2014 года президент России Владимир Путин подписал договор о принятии Республики Крым и Севастополя в состав РФ, а 21 марта документ ратифицировало Федеральное собрание. Несмотря на убедительные итоги референдума, Киев отказался признавать Крым частью России.". 

https://tass.ru/politika/12114627

Интересное кино))

----------


## Иваныч

> Ну вряд ли так уж "подставить" хотят. Скорее вызывает недоумение всё та же "многовекторность" братского союзника)) Видимо если нынешняя "небратская" сильно подгадит батьке, махом будет Крым признан в составе РФ. Интересно, если у него,  или родственников, имеется российское гражданство, то в эфире обсуждать гос. принадлежность Крыма нынче незаконно))


Это, какой смысл вкладывал Лукашенко в свои слова, когда связывал свою позицию о признание им Крыма с российскими олигархами.

К сожалению, в Белоруссии уже выращено  Александром Григорьевичем молодое поколение, которое стремится не в Россию,
а в Европейский Союз, а когда-то, если менталитет украинцев всегда отличался от менталитета русского человека,
то белорусы были русскими больше чем сами русские. 



Это американец Джейсон выступает перед российскими школьниками, восьмикласниками, с лекцией "We're going to America" (Мы едем в Америку).
Это физико-математическая смена лагеря "Рысь", финалисты общероссийских олимпиад по математике и физике Свердловской и Челябинской областей.

----------


## OKA

> Это американец Джейсон выступает перед российскими школьниками, восьмикласниками, с лекцией "We're going to America" (Мы едем в Америку).
> Это физико-математическая смена лагеря "Рысь", финалисты общероссийских олимпиад по математике и физике Свердловской и Челябинской областей.


Ну дык 30 лет фонды, а также  платные и бесплатные пропагандисты в уши дули про "град на холме", "дем. ценности", и пр."бремя белого человека" ))  Даже Обама озвучивал, как истинный.. э-э..  англосакс  :Biggrin:  

Колиурингои сами не рождаются, их заботливо обучают.  
Со времён хруща прогнившая партейная илитка хотела быть рядом с королями и правителями Запада. А когда со всей мощью местной гос.пропаганды и под хохот Рейгана, Буша и Клинтона, развалила могучую державу, вдруг оказалось, что золотые ворота не для всех. Думали стать  вровень с ними, да не вышло. Поюзали слегонца)) В услуженье берут только с подношениями)) 
Примеров - тьма, со многими бывшими чиновниками, сбежавшими и не очень)) 
И не факт, что на порог пустят))  Последний пример- события в Афганистане и судьба "переводчиков"...
А как дысали, как дысали... В нату собирались ещё не так давно. Вот там ржака-то, наверное стояла))

----------


## Иваныч

> ...что золотые ворота не для всех. Думали стать  вровень с ними, да не вышло. Поюзали слегонца)) В услуженье берут только с подношениями)) 
> Примеров - тьма, со многими бывшими чиновниками, сбежавшими и не очень)) 
> И не факт, что на порог пустят))  Последний пример- события в Афганистане и судьба "переводчиков"...
> А как дысали, как дысали... В нату собирались ещё не так давно. Вот там ржака-то, наверное стояла))


Уже ворота не из золота, позолоту смыли, обычное ржавое железо.



Тяжеловес Bellator Федор Емельяненко поделился впечатлениями от последнего визита в США.
«Весной был в Америке, видел несколько сцен... Люди за малым не кинутся друг на друга, не задушат.
Такая грязь льется изо рта, такая грязь в повседневной жизни... Плюс то, что сейчас там происходит в плане легализации наркотиков и так далее.
Видел это все на улицах, чувствовал этот запах везде», – рассказал Емельяненко.

----------


## OKA

> Уже ворота не из золота, позолоту смыли, обычное ржавое железо.
> 
> 
> 
> Тяжеловес Bellator Федор Емельяненко поделился впечатлениями от последнего визита в США.
> «Весной был в Америке, видел несколько сцен... Люди за малым не кинутся друг на друга, не задушат.
> Такая грязь льется изо рта, такая грязь в повседневной жизни... Плюс то, что сейчас там происходит в плане легализации наркотиков и так далее.
> Видел это все на улицах, чувствовал этот запах везде», – рассказал Емельяненко.


Наверное не везде там так. 
Но судя по описанию юбилея представителя избранной нации, такскать, англосакса Обамы, дым травы шлейфом из Белого Дома тянется  :Biggrin:  

Главное, чтоб к другим со своими нынешнеми "ценностями" не лезли. А то развелось "просветителей" всех мастей))

----------


## Иваныч

> Наверное не везде там так. 
> Но судя по описанию юбилея представителя избранной нации, такскать, англосакса Обамы, дым травы шлейфом из Белого Дома тянется  
> 
> Главное, чтоб к другим со своими нынешнеми "ценностями" не лезли. А то развелось "просветителей" всех мастей))


На самом деле всё намного хуже.

----------


## OKA

> На самом деле всё намного хуже.


Ягодка, поди  :Biggrin:  

Похоже на фэйк, с одной стороны. Хотя в новостях пишут и правду, иногда))

Таковы новые "ценности Запада",  да и другие "просветители",  несут миру свою "цывилизацию" ...


"В этих ваших" пишут, что про развод цитата из фантастического рассказа, типо)) 

Так что фэйк. Правда, на грани реальности))

----------


## Иваныч

> Ягодка, поди  
> 
> Похоже на фэйк, с одной стороны. Хотя в новостях пишут и правду, иногда))
> 
> Таковы новые "ценности Запада",  да и другие "просветители",  несут миру свою "цывилизацию" ...
> 
> 
> "В этих ваших" пишут, что про развод цитата из фантастического рассказа, типо)) 
> 
> Так что фэйк. Правда, на грани реальности))


Вымысел перемешался с реальностью.
Пишут ещё и такое.
_В США, в штате Орегон, перестанут быть обязательными экзамены по математике, чтению и письму. Это сделано для того, что "цветные" учащиеся не чувствовали себя ущемлёнными. Всё-таки отлично они там с расизмом борются, главное, чтобы подобные гениальные идеи не иссякали. И жаль, что это пока только в одном штате, вот и они и соблазняют здешних способных школьников и студентов для работы в США и ещё раз жаль, что многие уезжают в силу невостребованности и отсутствия перспективы здесь..._

----------


## OKA

Ролики про утро в Кабульском аэропорту :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6988099.html

В новостях говорят, что амеры огонь открывали :

https://iz.ru/1207884/2021-08-16/ne-...roportu-kabula

Напомнило кадры из советского фильма про бегство "бывших" из Крыма. Только там толпа на последние пароходы ломилась...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

*Виктор Алкснис о ситуации в российской военной авиации.*

Я двадцать пять лет прослужил в ВВС и мне больно наблюдать за ситуацией, в которой ныне находится российская авиация, как гражданская, так и военная.

«Самолетопад» последних недель наглядно показывает, что Военно-Воздушные Силы РФ находятся в системном кризисе, выхода их которого не видно. И самое трагичное, что если бы системный кризис ограничился лишь военной авиацией, то с этим еще можно было бы как-то смириться. Но ведь в системном кризисе находятся и Вооруженные Силы РФ, и наша страна в целом.

Я уже тридцать лет не был на бетонке аэродромов, с которых в небо взмывают боевые крылатые машины. У меня нет доступа к закрытой информации и у меня нет информаторов в ВВС. Поэтому мой анализ ситуации с нашими ВВС основан лишь на моем двадцатипятилетнем опыте инженера ВВС и материалах открытой печати. Но и этого мне во многом достаточно для того чтобы понять происходящее и сделать определенные выводы. Хотя вполне возможно, что к сегодняшнему дню произошли и некоторые подвижки к лучшему.

1. Убежден, что стратегической ошибкой политического и военного руководства страны было объединение ВВС, ПВО, ПРО и Космических Войск в один вид Вооруженных Сил РФ – Военно-Космические Войска. В советские времена тоже предпринимались попытки объединить ВВС и ПВО, но они ни к чему хорошему не привели и в конце концов от них отказались. Образно говоря это была попытка скрестить ужа с ежом, чтобы получить полтора метра колючей проволоки;

2. Основной причиной системного кризиса ВВС РФ является непродуманная политика реформ, проводимых уже тридцать лет в РФ, которая вместо улучшения положения приводила к ухудшению ситуации.

3. В частности, экономические реформы привели к деиндустриализации страны, превращению ее в сырьевой придаток развитых стран. Уничтожение тысяч промышленных предприятий, в том числе авиационной отрасли, привело к утрате возможности выпускать современную авиационную технику. Что наглядно видно на примере «серийного выпуска» одного самолета пятого поколения Су-57 за все эти годы. Без импортных деталей, комплектующих и материалов сегодня производство отечественной современной авиационной техники невозможно. Доля импортных электронных комплектующих в единичных образцах новейших российских самолетов доходит до 70-80 процентов. Напомню, что СССР был единственной страной в мире, который производил авиационную технику на 100 процентов из отечественных комплектующих и материалов.

4. Реформа Российской Академии Наук практически привела к уничтожению отечественной фундаментальной и отраслевой науки. Утрачены тысячи технологий и все в основном держится на советском заделе. Происходит невиданная в нашей истории «утечка мозгов» за рубеж, когда самые талантливые российские ученые не находят себе применения в России и для реализации своего научного потенциала вынуждены уезжать в другие страны. Под флагом «оптимизации» уничтожаются не только промышленные предприятия, но и авиационные конструкторские бюро, еще ни так давно создававшие лучшие в мире самолеты и вертолеты («Миг», «Ильюшин», «Туполев», «Миль», «Камов»).

5. Проводимая кадровая политика привела к тому, что на руководящие должности назначаются отнюдь не профессионалы, а так называемые «эффективные менеджеры», которые, как правило, до этого к авиации никакого отношения не имели, что такое самолет, как он летает не понимают, что нужно для его разработки и производства не знают. Второй принцип подбора кадров – личная преданность руководителю или принадлежность (родственные связи) к нынешней российской элите. Например, бывший директор мебельного магазина, печально известный бывший министр обороны, а ныне индустриальный директор авиационного кластера госкорпорации "Ростех" А. Э. Сердюков.

Или сын руководителя Роскосмоса Д.Рогозина Алексей Рогозин, который в 2005 году окончил Московский государственный университет экономики, статистики и информатики и за последующие годы, как «эффективный менеджер» руководил производством стрелкового оружия, затем взрывчатых веществ, а в 2017-2019 гг. являлся вице-президентом ОАК по транспортной авиации, генеральным директором Авиационного комплекса имени С.В.Ильюшина (ПАО «Ил») и отвечал за разработку и производство самолета Ил-112В, единственный экземпляр которого потерпел катастрофу позавчера 17 августа в Кубинке.

Или Командующий Военно-Космическими Силами РФ Суровикин С.В. Он первый в истории авиации России общевойсковой генерал, не имевший до этого НИКАКОГО отношения к авиации и возглавивший в 2017 году вид Вооруженных Сил РФ, включающий в себя Военно-Воздушные Силы, Войска противовоздушной и противоракетной обороны и Космические Войска. Кстати, 16 августа 2021 года указом Президента РФ Суровикину С.В. за большие успехи в командовании ВКС было присвоено звание генерала армии. Я с уважением отношусь к послужному списку генерала Суровикина, он очевидно хорошо показал себя, командуя нашей группировкой в Сирии. Но назначать на должность Главкома ВКС человека, никогда не имевшего отношения к авиации, это уже перебор.

6. За годы реформ уничтожена система подготовки кадров ВВС. Уничтожено большинство летных и инженерно-авиационных училищ. Уничтожены все авиационно-технические училища и школы младших авиационных специалистов.

В связи с переходом на систему контрактной службы мне неизвестно, как теперь осуществляется подготовка младших авиаспециалистов, т.е. авиамехаников. В советские времена существовала стройная система подготовка авиационных кадров. Призывники, направленные для прохождения срочной службы в ВВС, вначале на полгода направлялись для обучения в школы младших авиационных специалистов, где получали необходимую теоретическую подготовку и только после этого направлялись в строевые части. И там в течение полутора лет осуществлялась их практическая подготовка. Вначале им доверялось лишь «подай-принеси». Но постепенно уровень заданий под жестким контролем офицеров и прапорщиков повышался и через полтора года срочной службы большинство солдат срочной службы действительно могли реально участвовать в подготовке авиатехники к вылету и носить звание – младший авиационный специалист.

По сути уничтожены имевшие мировую славу Военно-воздушная инженерная академия имени Жуковского и Военно-Воздушная академия имени Гагарина, которые перебазировали в г. Воронеж без профессорско-преподавательского состава и уникальной учебно-лабораторной базы. В результате резко упало качество подготовки летного и инженерно-технического состава ВВС, что отрицательно сказалось на их боеготовности и технической исправности авиационной техники. О чем свидетельствую вопиющие факты летных происшествий по вине инженерно-технического состава.

7. По сути уничтожение системы военных представительств на предприятиях оборонной отрасли, что привело к резкому снижению качества выпускаемой продукции, включая авиационную.

8. Закрытие большинства советских аэродромов базирования авиации. В СССР было 1450 аэродромов, сегодня 282. В те годы действовал принцип «один аэродром – один полк» (это не означает, что у нас было 1450 полков, было огромное количество запасных аэродромов и аэродромов гражданской авиации). При Сердюкове от этого принципа отказались и перешли к авиационным базам, на которых базировалось по несколько частей. В результате сильной загруженности аэродромов снизилось количество летных смен для учебных полетов и соответственно уменьшилось количество летных часов у большинства летчиков.

9. В связи в введением в Вооруженных Силах, в том числе и в ВВС, системы аутсортинга вместо традиционного тылового обеспечения оно резко ухудшилось. Возникли серьезные проблемы с обеспечением частей ВВС всем необходимым для их летной работы и боевого применения. В связи с закрытием сотен предприятий авиационной отрасли, возникли огромные проблемы с обеспечением авиационных частей запасными частями и деталями для войскового ремонта самолетов (вертолетов). В результате впервые за всю историю ВВС возникла проблема использования для войскового ремонта некондиционных узлов, материалов и деталей со списанной авиационной техники или даже закупленных у неких «бизнесменов» с мутной биографией.

10. Была сломана сложившаяся за десятилетия система авиаремонтных предприятий ВВС для которых главными показателями стали не качественный ремонт авиатехники и обеспечение безопасности полетов, а прибыль. С уничтожением сотен предприятий авиационной отрасли, на которых производились детали и оборудование возник серьезных дефицит необходимых для капитального ремонта авиатехники деталей, запчастей и оборудования.

В данном анализе я привел лишь небольшую часть тех проблем, которые способствовали тому «самолетопаду», свидетелями которому мы являемся в последние недели. На самом деле их намного больше. К огромному сожалению, подавляющее большинство из них в ближайшие годы решить не удастся, поскольку для этого нужны кардинальные изменения в российской политике и в экономике. Но, увы, вряд ли это произойдет. И поэтому «самолетопады» будут продолжаться. И подобные «самолетопады» будут с нарастающими темпами происходить не только в авиации, но и в большинстве сфер нашей жизни.

Источник: Виктор Имантович Алкснис

----------


## Avia M

Как сообщает New York Post, члены движения "Талибан" (признано террористическим и запрещено в РФ) обезглавили афганскую волейболистку Махджубин Хакими в рамках операции по поиску спортсменок. Ранее талибы запретили афганским женщинам заниматься спортом.

Переговоры в Москве.

----------


## Avia M

ВАРШАВА, 28 октября 2021, 15:05 — REGNUM Письмо с просьбой снизить цену на поставляемый в Польшу природный газ направил российской компании «Газпром» польский нефтегазовый концерн PGNiG. Об этом 28 октября говорится в распространенном сообщении польской компании.


Если Польша прекратит вставлять палки в колеса в процесс запуска «Северного потока-2» (СП-2), тогда «Газпром» может пойти на уступки и снизить цену поставок газа. В любом другом случае компании будет это не выгодно...

https://lenta.ru/news/2021/10/28/pikin/

Как в Польше... :Smile:

----------


## Let_nab

> ВАРШАВА, 28 октября 2021, 15:05 — REGNUM Письмо с просьбой снизить цену на поставляемый в Польшу природный газ направил российской компании «Газпром» польский нефтегазовый концерн PGNiG. Об этом 28 октября говорится в распространенном сообщении польской компании.
> 
> 
> Если Польша прекратит вставлять палки в колеса в процесс запуска «Северного потока-2» (СП-2), тогда «Газпром» может пойти на уступки и снизить цену поставок газа. В любом другом случае компании будет это не выгодно...
> 
> https://lenta.ru/news/2021/10/28/pikin/
> 
> Как в Польше...

----------


## Let_nab

> Как сообщает New York Post, члены движения "Талибан" (признано террористическим и запрещено в РФ) обезглавили афганскую волейболистку Махджубин Хакими в рамках операции по поиску спортсменок. Ранее талибы запретили афганским женщинам заниматься спортом.
> 
> Переговоры в Москве.


В первый раз что ли!?

----------


## Avia M

Россия официально вышла из Договора по открытому небу (ДОН).

https://iz.ru/1266191/2021-12-18/rf-...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

Глава Чечни Рамзан Кадыров призвал президента Турции Реджепа Эрдогана либо выстраивать прозрачные отношения с Россией, либо признаться в «укрывании террористов».
Так Кадров отреагировал на открытие в Турции парка Джохара Дудаева. В небольшом городе Корфез в турецкой провинции Коджаели 10 декабря в торжественной обстановке был открыл парк, названный именем первого лидера Ичкерии.

https://www.gazeta.ru/politics/news/...medium=desktop

Други наши тешатся.

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## OKA

" Турция и Катар достигли соглашения по вопросу управления аэропортом Кабула в Афганистане. Об этом сообщила в четверг газета Aksam.

Анкара официально не прокомментировала эту информацию. Ранее глава МИД Турции Мевлют Чавушоглу сообщал, что Анкара и Доха намерены представить представителям радикального движения "Талибан" (запрещено в РФ) совместное предложение по управлению пятью аэропортами Афганистана.

Взлетно-посадочная полоса и терминалы аэропорта Кабула были сильно повреждены из-за царившего там хаоса и произошедшего 26 августа теракта. С конца августа технические специалисты из Катара и Турции помогают наладить работу аэропорта. 4 сентября из аэропорта в афганские города Мазари-Шариф, Кандагар и Герат вылетели первые самолеты. 9 сентября первый с момента вывода ВС США из Афганистана самолет осуществил международный рейс из Кабула в Доху. Со второй половины сентября чартерные коммерческие рейсы в Кабул осуществляются также из Ирана, Пакистана и Саудовской Аравии... ". 

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/13281285

".. Кто-то теряет, кто-то находит..".

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Avia M

Ахинея, не иначе. :Biggrin:

----------


## Let_nab

> Ахинея, не иначе.


Ну, почему?
В частности, никто не знает сколько реально у китайцев ядерных боеголовок. Они говорят всем, что 500. Хотя ещё 1000 есть на  ̶А̶л̶и̶Э̶к̶с̶п̶р̶е̶с̶с̶ в разобранном виде, что за пару часов или дней уже будет 1500. А Россия без ядерного оружия - ничто, вернее страна 3-го мира, поставляющая всем свои ресурсы взамен за стеклянные бусы. 
Про развал России... Так СССР развалили при всём желании, неужели Россию не развалят, которая аще огрызок по сравнению с СССР!? Запросто!
Потом про то, что в конфликте Украины с Россией, будет как с Грузией... Украина с её ВСУ останется наедине с МО РФ. Так и есть. НАТО не полезет за бандеровщину, так как они и так получают из России всё, что их душа пожелает от нефти с газом, денежных вливаний в их недвижимости и счета в банках до рабов. Не так? Так!
Так что, как не резко эти украинцы говорят, но всё вполне адекватно и реалистично...

----------


## Avia M

> всё вполне адекватно и реалистично...


 Свыше 2 тысяч человек были взяты под стражу после протестов в Казахстане, власти должны освободить всех арестованных и задержанных за реализацию своих прав на *мирный протест* и свободу выражения мнений, говорится в заявлении Верховного комиссара ООН по правам человека Мишель Бачелет в связи с беспорядками в Казахстане.

https://ria.ru/20220106/bachelet-176...medium=desktop

Печенье раздавать приедет?

----------


## Rutunda

> Свыше 2 тысяч человек были взяты под стражу после протестов в Казахстане, власти должны освободить всех арестованных и задержанных за реализацию своих прав на *мирный протест* и свободу выражения мнений, говорится в заявлении Верховного комиссара ООН по правам человека Мишель Бачелет в связи с беспорядками в Казахстане.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20220106/bachelet-176...medium=desktop
> 
> Печенье раздавать приедет?


ЮСА заварили, ООН покрывает. Все как всегда

----------


## Rutunda

> В первый раз что ли!?


Кто на фотке?

----------


## Let_nab

> ЮСА заварили, ООН покрывает. Все как всегда


А почему сразу прямо не сказать, что Навальный из тюряги заварил!?

----------


## Let_nab

> Свыше 2 тысяч человек были взяты под стражу после протестов в Казахстане, власти должны освободить всех арестованных и задержанных за реализацию своих прав на *мирный протест* и свободу выражения мнений, говорится в заявлении Верховного комиссара ООН по правам человека Мишель Бачелет в связи с беспорядками в Казахстане.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20220106/bachelet-176...medium=desktop
> 
> Печенье раздавать приедет?


А что плохого в печенье!? Или надо сразу казаков, байкеров с Хирургом да зелёных человечков посылать?

----------


## Let_nab

> Кто на фотке?


Аллах его знает!

----------


## Avia M

> А что плохого в печенье!?


А в апельсинах?

----------


## Иваныч

Вариантов не много.

1. Сдаться.
Тут всё просто, выпустить Навального, провести досрочные выборы президента и т.д. и т.п.

2. А если не сдаваться?!
Планку переговоров подняли на такой уровень, что я не слышал, чтобы кто-то спрогнозировал успех,
чтобы США и НАТО "сдались".

На сегодняшний день НАТО объединяет 30 стран.

Мы требуем НАТО убираться в 1997 год.

В мае 1997 года между Россией и НАТО был подписан Основополагающий акт,
Стороны обязались "не рассматривают друг друга как противников"
и создают "механизм для консультаций, координации и совместных действий".

Что же случилось после 1997 года.

В 1999 году НАТО приняло в свои ряды Венгрию, Польшу и Чехию.
В 2004 году – Болгарию, Латвию, Литву, Румынию, Словакию, Словению и Эстонию.
В 2009 году в НАТО вступила Албания и Хорватия,
в 2017 году – Черногория,
а в 2020 году – Северная Македония.

Вот эти страны должны добровольно покинуть блок НАТО?!
Эти страны США исключает из блока?!

Если такое требование выдвигается,  значит должны быть инструменты,
с помощью которых можно добиться от США такого решения?!

Или это заявлено, чтобы был возможен компромисс?!
Страны остаются, а нам даются гарантии безопасности.
И гарантии не размещать на территории всех стран НАТО ударное вооружение.

Предположим, НЕ ДОГОВОРИЛИСЬ. Что нам тогда делать дальше?
Если не знаешь чего делать дальше, см. пункт 1.

Я вот подумал, а как можно заставить американцев забрать манатки.
Как это могло бы выглядеть, без развязывания большой войны.

Россия бросает перчатку США — дуэль.

Американские наземные комплексы ПРО расположены в Румынии и Польше.
Россия назначает время, что в такой-то день, московское время такое-то,
будет нанесён удар по пусковым установкам ПРО, четырьмя ракетами.

Что могут сделать США в ответ, они назовут объекты, дату и время нанесения ответного удара
по военным объектам расположенным на нашей территории.

"Защищайтесь судари", каждая из сторон срочно разворачивает ПВО,
для защиты этих объектов.
Ну а дальше, дело техники, и выучки экипажей, управляющих техникой.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Нам не нужна конфронтация на постсоветском пространстве.
Сегодняшние консультации "Россия - НАТО", никаких гарантий нам не дали.
Завтрашние переговоры с ЕС, но что там могут решить?!
Старт был лихой, что ждёт на финише?!

Вот что будет дальше, все пока помалкивают.

Я тут недавно слышал, не будет Украины, не кому будет вступать в НАТО
Нам Что, с Украиной воевать или с Прибалтикой, я против развязывания войн на пространстве СССР.
Не надо русских с русскими сталкивать, да и с другими народами Советского Союза.
О чём и мечтают наши враги на Западе. Чтобы мы себя разрушили своими же руками,
под хруст попкорна.

Если уж драка неизбежна, как было сказано Рябковым, "прививать", в смысле заставить вернуться НАТО к 1997 году,
то такую "прививку" заслужила Польша.

Что; немцы за поляков вступятся, или французы с англичанами. Может американцы пошлют своих солдат умирать за поляков...
Есть исторический опыт, как вышеперечисленные страны спешат на помощь полякам.

----------


## Let_nab

> Вариантов не много.
> 
> 1. Сдаться.
> Тут всё просто, выпустить Навального, провести досрочные выборы президента и т.д. и т.п.
> 
> 2. А если не сдаваться?!
> Планку переговоров подняли на такой уровень, что я не слышал, чтобы кто-то спрогнозировал успех,
> чтобы США и НАТО "сдались".
> 
> ...


Уже натовцы Россию послали с её 97 годом... Нет у России никаких рычагов, кроме как бла-бла-бла, ну или ещё им насильно дополнительную трубу с газом провести, уже над морем или небосводом что ли...

Американцы пошлют своих солдат, только тогда - как они послали своих открывать Второй фронт, чтоб "сливки" снять. А так, почему и нет? Немцы, поляки, французы, чехи и прочая без проблем гурьбой ломанутся убивать русских. Их русофобская пропаганда уже почву для этого подготовила. Можно сказать больше - к ним ещё примкнут бандеровцы и приболты. Сомневаетесь? А зря! И это... Они не на помощь друг к дружке, как вы пишите придут, типа "полякам помогать" или "помогать приболтам", нет... Они этого никогда не делали по всей истории. Это Россия там болгарам пошла помогать, чехам уже готова была помочь, африканцам или вьетнамцам с кубинцами и т.д. Они ломанутся так же и за то, за чем ломились ранее - поубивать и поиметь бохатства. Все эти отмазы их пропагандонов типа "спасти всех от большевиков", спасти всех от "кровавого русского царя-медведя" или "спасти всех от путина" (в том числе Украину) - чахлая ширмочка для безмозглых. Нужно грабануть чужой ресурс для своей шоколадной жизни и уничтожить конкурента! Как конкурента Западу - Россию уже свои кремлёвцы уничтожили. Так что остался ресурс, который просто так кремлёвцы не хотят отдать, а то не на что будет их сучкам на шопинги в Милан и Париж ездить..., ведь пенсионеров и так они обокрали до незя и с них нечего взять, а если и взять, то на один раз скромно перекусить в ресторанчике парижского Максима не получится...

Поэтому от кремлёвцев одно бла-бла-бла, а НАТОвцы уже с готовой фигой за спиной приехали и уже её показали, а наши в ответ сдулись... Уж лучше бы и не ехали позориться.

.......

Вот показательное видео!

Состояние Грушко, как кажется, чудовищно. Напоминает по стилю состояние членов ГКЧП. Особенно в начале. Буквально губы трясутся. И думает он не о том, о чем говорит. Им, похоже, тупо выдвинут встречный ультиматум. Провал же российского ультиматума, как и ожидалось, очевиден.
Мое непонимание только усиливается: ЗАЧЕМ???
И как-то невольно закрадывается невероятное подозрение, что они-таки ИДИОТЫ и пытаются провернуть фарш назад и вернуть ситуацию в НАЧАЛО 90-х, что товарищ представляет, как великий дипломатический успех  (Ельцына).

PPS. Они (!) требуют (!!) от США (!!!) письменного объяснения, почему российские "предложения неприемлемы... Wov!!!

А амеры, кстати, уже прямо заявили, что в новые санкции против России войдут и утюги с посудомойками! Бугагагага! То есть, о чём шла и речь ранее, что в России нет даже своих утюгов! Поэтому кто тут ранее радовался в комментах, что у него во дворе стоит куча иностранного автохлама - может уже писяться под себя. Песков подтвердил про отсутствие в России своей кухонно-бытовой техники и прокомментировал заявление американцев тем, что это "не самое святое" у россиян. Не самое святое!?

----------


## Let_nab

*Любопытный фильм!*

----------


## Let_nab

*Вот наконец хоть сказал правду!*

*Песков назвал неудачной серию переговоров с США и НАТО по безопасности*

Серия переговоров России с США и НАТО прошла неудачно, у сторон есть разногласия по принципиальным вопросам, заявил пресс-секретарь президента России Дмитрий Песков.

- https://news.mail.ru/politics/495864...partner_id=944

----------


## Иваныч

> Немцы, поляки, французы, чехи и прочая без проблем гурьбой ломанутся убивать русских. Их русофобская пропаганда уже почву для этого подготовила. Можно сказать больше - к ним ещё примкнут бандеровцы и приболты. Сомневаетесь? А зря! И это... Они не на помощь друг к дружке, как вы пишите придут, типа "полякам помогать" или "помогать приболтам", нет... Они этого никогда не делали по всей истории. Это Россия там болгарам пошла помогать, чехам уже готова была помочь, африканцам или вьетнамцам с кубинцами и т.д. Они ломанутся так же и за то, за чем ломились ранее - поубивать и поиметь бохатства.


Поляки люто ненавидят немцев, как и немцы поляков. Англичане и Французы уже показали в 1939 году, как они спешат на помощь полякам.
Чехи хорошо помнят, как поляки с немцами их делили. Организация НАТО служит для защиты европейцев от европейцев. Вся история Европы состоит из войн между собой.
Что касается прийти за богатством, то без вооружённых сил США европейцы никуда не способны прийти, через неделю войны с Ливией у них закончились"патроны" и если бы не США,
то Каддафи бы они не свергли. Их конёк: подкуп, шантаж, организация цветных революций, что называется "мягкая сила". Пока нам это не грозит.
Воевать европейцы и американцы с нами могут только руками наших же людей, по року судьбы попавших под их влияние, это жители бывших союзных республик.
Чтобы не дать им удовольствие сидя на мягком диване смотреть, как русские или другие братские нам народы убивают друг-друга, хрустя попкорном, надо создать угрозы непосредственно им.
Ничего они с этим сделать не могут, пока не могут, зажрались и о3,14дарасились, это необходимо использовать. Время играет против нас.
Есть ещё масса других вариантов угроз, которые мы можем создать странам НАТО, главное чтобы на это была политическая воля.
А происходящее сегодня Я называю разогревом, чтобы наши чиновники и прочие элитарии встряхнулись и начали действовать исходя из новых геополитических реалий.
Это не бла, бла, бла, а что-то типа приказа Сталина - Ни шагу назад!

----------


## Let_nab

> Поляки люто ненавидят немцев, как и немцы поляков. Англичане и Французы уже показали в 1939 году, как они спешат на помощь полякам.
> Чехи хорошо помнят, как поляки с немцами их делили. Организация НАТО служит для защиты европейцев от европейцев. Вся история Европы состоит из войн между собой.
> Что касается прийти за богатством, то без вооружённых сил США европейцы никуда не способны прийти, через неделю войны с Ливией у них закончились"патроны" и если бы не США,
> то Каддафи бы они не свергли. Их конёк: подкуп, шантаж, организация цветных революций, что называется "мягкая сила". Пока нам это не грозит.
> Воевать европейцы и американцы с нами могут только руками наших же людей, по року судьбы попавших под их влияние, это жители бывших союзных республик.
> Чтобы не дать им удовольствие сидя на мягком диване смотреть, как русские или другие братские нам народы убивают друг-друга, хрустя попкорном, надо создать угрозы непосредственно им.
> Ничего они с этим сделать не могут, пока не могут, зажрались и о3,14дарасились, это необходимо использовать. Время играет против нас.
> Есть ещё масса других вариантов угроз, которые мы можем создать странам НАТО, главное чтобы на это была политическая воля.
> А происходящее сегодня Я называю разогревом, чтобы наши чиновники и прочие элитарии встряхнулись и начали действовать исходя из новых геополитических реалий.
> Это не бла, бла, бла, а что-то типа приказа Сталина - Ни шагу назад!


Это так да! Они там в Европе с успехом по всей истории давили друг дружку. Это у них образ жизни такой. Однако сейчас их между собой держит в мире мировой жандарм в лице США. А когда их держат в узде и тем более направляют на Восток.., тут уже другая ситуация... Даже Россия не против присутствия в Германии контингента армии США, так как они как удавка на шее немецкой овчарки, которая готова разорвать на куски всех своих соседей, не говоря про этих самоубийц-беженцев. Тогда, когда СССР был в активе, то мы вдвоём сдерживали этих мелких шакальчиков. Европа пожила в мире. После уничтожения СССР, Россия уже не в состоянии у себя мир поддерживать, поэтому фактически и поддерживает американский контингент в Европе, как миротворцев. Но сейчас эти миротворцы "палку" в сторону России уже метят кинуть, чтобы шакальё вместе ломанулось. Вместе, а не по отдельности, и за палку эту они свои ненависти друг на дружку оставили пока на втором плане.

Касаемо наших чиновников, то они совсем не наши и давно. Они давно продались. Иначе давно бы все было решено и поставлены все точки над "и". Они хотят усидеть на двух стульях. Поэтому они, которые сидит у нас на двух стульях - пока они у руля и пока правит их идеология - ничего нормально не будет для России и россиян. Всё продолжится как эти 30 лет продолжалось - будем давить друг дружку, потому как даже этим нашим "двухстульчатым" это выгодно, так как пока народ друг друга давит - им можно спокойно грабить и править...

----------


## Let_nab

По поводу "войны" конечно резануло по ушам украинской пропагандой, но остальное по движкам и по болванкам - правда, как не крути...

----------


## Avia M

> Премьер-министр Венгрии Виктор Орбан поблагодарил президента России Владимира Путина за заключение соглашения с "Газпромом".
> Орбан, находящийся в Москве с рабочим визитом, отметил, что Будапешт рассчитывает на увеличение поставок газа.





> Украина впервые начала импортировать газ напрямую из Венгрии, тогда как раньше получала топливо реверсом.


https://ria.ru/20220201/orbvengriyaan-1770487660.html
https://ria.ru/20220201/gaz-17704584...medium=desktop

Вот и славненько... :Cool:

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

* В Европе остался фактически единственный перевозчик, который продолжает выполнять рейсы в Россию. Авиакомпания единственной страны, что не поддержала общесанкционную истерику – Сербии – продолжает летать в Москву. В итоге рейсы Air Serbia пользуются ажиотажным спросом, цены зашкаливают за 50 тыс. рублей за билет в одну сторону, а перевозчик меняет самолёты на лайнеры повышенной вместимости.*

   «В связи с ажиотажным спросом распроданы почти все билеты на рейсы Белград-Москва-Белград до конца недели, поэтому авиаперевозчик ставит на маршрут самолеты Airbus A330-200 повышенной вместимости», - заявляют сербские информационные источники. Они также уточнили, что стоимость билета в рублях в одну сторону на прямой из Москвы в Белград авиакомпаний Air Serbia около 50’000 рублей. Также «отступающим» туристам предложили альтернативу – рейс с пересадкой в Стамбуле.

Как добавили сербские источники, сегодняшний рейс авиакомпании Air Serbia JU652 Белград-Москва добрался из Сербии в Россию благополучно. Обратный вылет Москва-Белград ожидается в 21:00 по МСК.

Ссылка - https://www.tourprom.ru/news/54358/

ИМХО: Уверен, что европейские "партнёры" додавят наших сербских братьев и те вынуждены будут отменить полёты..., просто и к ним санкции придумают...

----------


## OKA

Добрались и до природы санкции :

"Международная федерация кошек (FIFe) решила ввести ограничения в отношении России из-за ситуации на Украине. Об этом говорится 3 марта в заявлении на сайте организации.

Так, с 1 марта «ни одна кошка, выведенная в России, не может быть ввезена и зарегистрирована в любой родословной книге Международной федерации кошек за пределами России, независимо от того, какая организация выдала ее родословную. Ни одна кошка, принадлежащая владельцам, проживающим в России, не может быть представлена на любой выставке FIFe за пределами России, независимо от того, в какой организации эти экспоненты состоят»... ". 

https://www.fontanka.ru/2022/03/03/70483643/

" Орел. 1 марта. ИНТЕРФАКС-ЦЕНТР Организаторы международного конкурса "Европейское дерево года" исключили из участия Тургеневский дуб, который представлял Орловскую область, сообщает администрация Орла.

"За день до завершения голосования по выбору главного европейского дерева 2022 года Тургеневский дуб по политическим причинам выбыл из борьбы", - говорится в сообщении.

На странице конкурса в свою очередь сообщается, что "(...) мы присоединяемся к действиям, направленным на международную изоляцию России, и немедленно снимаем Тургеневский дуб с голосования".

В ноябре прошлого года 198-летний Тургеневский дуб повалил ураган. Несмотря на полученные повреждения, дуб должен был представить Россию в 2022 году на конкурсе "Европейское дерево года". 198-летний Тургеневский дуб был внесён в Реестр старовозрастных деревьев России в 2014 году. Предполагалось, что дуб, упоминаемый писателем Иваном Тургеневым и его друзьями в письмах и записях, был посажен им во время одного из приездов в родовое имение в подростковом возрасте.

Конкурс "Европейское дерево года" возник в 2011 году. Ежегодно онлайн-голосование за европейское дерево года организуется Ассоциацией экологического партнерства (АЭП) - это объединение шести фондов из Болгарии, Чехии, Венгрии, Польши, Румынии и Словакии.". 

https://www.interfax-russia.ru/cente...acii-v-ukraine

Режет слух цывилизованному уху слишком русское мяуканье кошек, гавканье собак и шум дубка)) 

Можно и Солнце с Луной запретить, например)) 

Как-то по особому они над Россией светят))

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Avia M

Премьер-министр Великобритании Борис Джонсон провел встречу с президентом Украины Владимиром Зеленским в Киеве.

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop

Есть у них что-то общее...

----------


## OKA

"НЬЮ-ЙОРК, 19 апреля. /ТАСС/. США берут на себя обязательство не проводить испытания противоспутникового оружия и призывают другие страны присоединиться к ним. Об этом заявила в понедельник вице-президент Соединенных Штатов Камала Харрис, выступая на базе ВВС США Ванденберг в штате Калифорния. Трансляция мероприятия велась на сайте Белого дома.

Совет НАТО осудил испытания Россией противоспутникового оружия
"Я рада объявить, что с сегодняшнего дня Соединенные Штаты обязуются не проводить разрушительные испытания противоспутниковых ракет. Проще говоря, такие испытания опасны, и мы не будем их осуществлять", - сказала она.

"От имени США я призываю все страны присоединиться, неважно является ли страна космической державой или нет <...> Мы полагаем, что это пойдет на пользу всем", - добавила Харрис.

По словам вице-президента США, страна "будет работать с другими странами, чтобы установить это в качестве новой нормы ответственного поведения в космосе".

Как отмечает телеканал CNBC, в последний раз Соединенные Штаты провели испытание противоспутникового оружия в 2008 году, поразив зенитной ракетой SM-3 вышедший из строя американский разведывательный спутник. Подобные тесты также осуществляли Китай, Россия и Индия.". 

https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-panorama/14407481

И действительно, что его испытывать, если давно все кто хотел наиспытывались, ещё во временаСССР. На БД давно пора ставить, если ещё не..

https://ria.ru/20141013/1028053411.html

Может боятся, что у Кима появится, тогда безнаказанно атаковать не получится- достанется и южанам и их хозяевам по ядрёнбатону, на долгую память) 
Или попытка проявить себя, на фоне угасающего агента Бидона...
Миротворцы, ага)




> Премьер-министр Великобритании Борис Джонсон провел встречу с президентом Украины Владимиром Зеленским в Киеве.
> 
> https://tass.ru/mezhdunarodnaya-pano...medium=desktop
> 
> Есть у них что-то общее...


В одной точке тарятся?)

----------


## Red307

> Есть у них что-то общее...


Выбраны в соответствии с конституциями своих стран, а не путем их "обнуления".))

----------


## OKA

Большой пост с фото праздничного парада в Пхеньяне. 

Самолётики с разноцветными огоньками и хайпосоники на колёсиках присутствуют))) 

Т. Ким с супругой тоже)) 

Техники современной масса. 

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/1068363.html

----------


## Avia M

> Выбраны в соответствии с конституциями своих стран, а не путем их "обнуления".))


Вот всё у вас, как на параде. Салфетку - туда, галстук - сюда, да "извините", да "пожалуйста-мерси". А так, чтобы по-настоящему, - это нет...

https://youtu.be/lm4priT6lrk

----------


## Avia M

> Пропал куда-то.


Вызываем. :Cool: 

Трасс пообещала, что если ее выберут премьер-министром Британии, она встретится с российским лидером на саммите G20, вызовет его на разговор и «осадит». В свою очередь Захарова заявила, что *«осаждалка с вызывалкой не выросли»*.

----------


## Avia M

"Первого сентября мы узнаем сумму военных репараций, которую Польша должна получить от Германии"

https://ria.ru/20220727/reparatsii-1...medium=desktop

На покупки должно хватит... :Cool: 




> Польша заказала в Южной Корее тысячу танков К2, более 600 гаубиц К9 и три эскадрильи истребителей FA-50. Об этом заявил министр обороны страны Мариуш Блащак, передают РИА Новости.

----------


## Avia M

компания покупает газ из России, но не у компании «Газпром», из опасений не рассчитаться с ним. По словам Калвитиса, у компании сейчас другой поставщик, с которым все расчёты идут в евро, а не в рублях.
Поставщика российского газа Калвитис называть не стал, сославшись на то, что *данная информация является исключительно коммерческой*, не для публичных обсуждений.

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/economy/3655373.html

Пример образцового, суверенного подхода - бизнес вне политики. Молодцы в Латвии.
Вот со спортом проблемы у них...

----------


## Avia M

«Я думаю, что это важная обязанность премьер-министра. Я готова сделать это»

Подробности: https://regnum.ru/news/polit/3677752.html

«Все леди делают это» (итал. Così fan tutte) — эротический фильм режиссёра Тинто Брасса. Интересно, она смотрела? :Smile:

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Let_nab

1. Долгие годы в стране снимали и снимают фильмы (и не только) про ужасы ГУЛАГа, Кровавую Гэбню, сводили репрессии к вопросу невинно-пострадавших. Ведь всех репрессировали без вины, иностранных шпионов Сталин выдумал, а саботаж и диверсии придумывала Кровавая Гэбня из злодейских побуждений.

2. После начала СВО "внезапно" выяснилось, что вопросы пятой колонны, внутреннего саботажа, предательства, коллаборационизма и т.п. - никуда не исчезали, они по-прежнему есть и не являются "выдумкой параноика Сталина", о котором со времен Хрущева долбила сначала позднесоветская, а затем и антисоветская пропаганда. Вот они, каждый день в новостях и соц.сетях.

3. Когда говорят о необходимости СМЕРШа и тому подобных инструментов по наведению порядка на прифронтовых территориях и борьбе с пятой колонной внутри страны (к чему собственно и призывает тот же Пригожин) забывают, что за этим лежит инерция десятилетий поливания СМЕРШа и НКВД помоями. Мы ставим памятники Судоплатову, но поливаем дерьмом структуру, в которой Судоплатов работал и которая собственно добилась искоренения бандеровщины на прифронтовых территориях. Мы требуем борьбы с пятой колонной внутри страны, но поливаем дерьмом структуры, которые в свое время выкорчевывали пятую колонну внутри руководства правящей партии. Такой вот когнитивный диссонанс.

4. Значит ли это, что НКВД и другие репрессивно-карательные органы СССР были белыми и пушистами и не совершали ошибок и даже преступлений нарушавших социалистическую законность? Нет, не значит. Ошибки и нарушения соц.законности органами НКВД и другими структурами признавались еще в СССР, в том числе и при Сталине. Собственно, тут можно просто отослать к судьбе Ежова и Ягоды. Но тогда конечно никому и в голову не приходило отрицать саму необходимость борьбы с внутренними врагами и отрицать эту практику как эффективную и необходимую, особенно в вопросах борьбы с немецкими диверсантами, внутренним коллаборационизм и бандеровским бандподпольем. Именно на почве отрицания пользы и эффективности этой практике проходило взращивание пропаганды коллаборационизма на территории бывшего СССР, ведь "если СМЕРШ и НКВД плохие, то те, против кого они боролись - хорошие".

5. Когда мы говорим о необходимости разрыва с 90-ми на пути к обретению подлинного суверенитета, необходимо также добиваться разрыва с огульным очернением таких структур как СМЕРШ и НКВД, успешный опыт которых (с оглядкой на допущенные ошибки и перегибы) необходим и в текущих реалиях. Иначе никакого СМЕРШа у нас не появится. А он нужен. И не только он.

- https://dzen.ru/media/5c4ac221c7d9c8...d4550c11f9fd27

----------


## Let_nab

*Правительство выделит средства на расширение производства авиадвигателей*

- https://ria.ru/20221114/aviadvigatel...c9sl5819942914

Премьер Мишустин сообщил, что правительство выделит дополнительные 44 млрд. рублей на расширение производства авиационных двигателей всех типов. Возвращаемся к тому, что было в СССР вместо "прекрасного" - "А зачем самим делать, у нас хуже, купим за границей". Объективная реальность требует замкнутого цикла производства ключевой оборонной (и не только) продукции. Идущая война отлично это показывает.

----------


## Let_nab

*Опыт Советского Союза будет востребован*
- https://www.mk.ru/amp/social/2022/11...strebovan.html

Мы часто говорим довольно банальные фразы, особо не придавая им значения. Одна из таких фраз: «Мир стремительно меняется», и мало кто задумывается, насколько это точно сказано. За последние два года мир изменился настолько стремительно и радикально, что такого, наверное, не ожидал никто.

В детстве я и не представлял, что почти всю сознательную жизнь мне придется прожить в мире самых жестких образцов советской пропаганды, да и их, пожалуй, превзошла окружающая нас действительность. Как любитель научной фантастики, я и думать не мог, что предсказанные фантастами антиутопии будут разворачиваться прямо на наших глазах — от тотального контроля за людьми до глобального изменения климата, от потери работы в результате автоматизации, до появления новых, ранее неизвестных болезней. И уж, само собой, невозможно было представить, что на жизнь нашего поколения выпадет военная операция, развернувшаяся на территории нашей единой совсем в недавнем прошлом страны.

Я родился и вырос в СССР — для меня праздник 7 ноября был так же естественен, как Родина, родители, родной город, лето, зима, наша природа. Разумеется, в детстве я бы не смог четко сформулировать основные положения марксизма или Конституции СССР, но было замечательное, ни с чем сейчас не сравнимое ощущение нашей правоты и личной сопричастности к чему-то великому. Было абсолютно ясное ощущение, что наша страна самая лучшая, самая главная — не в силу превосходства, а потому, что она несла свет, освобождение и прогресс всему миру. Рассказывают, что что-то такое прививают своей молодежи американцы, только, на мой взгляд, с противоположным знаком. Я помню то, что сейчас назвали бы «чувством стиля», — наша страна была огромной, сильной, яркой, ведь красный цвет сам по себе может оживить что угодно, но вместе с тем очень человечной и в хорошем смысле слова простой.

Разумеется, мы любили Новый год, 1 Мая, очень уважали День Победы, но 7 ноября был совершенно особенным праздником. День этот теплой погодой никогда не отличался, но, по моему восприятию, самая праздничная атмосфера была именно на нем. Мы смотрели парад и гордились своей страной. Демонстрации были настолько многолюдными, что я всегда поражался, как много в наших городах живет людей. «Вьются флаги у ворот, пламенем пылая. Видишь, музыка идет там, где шли трамваи!» И праздник обязательно продолжался в семьях. По моему ощущению, он был действительно всенародным. Увы, молодому поколению даже представить сложно, какое это было настоящее народное единство. У нас дома собиралось множество людей. Вообще, надо сказать, что тогда праздники отмечали совсем по-другому, и люди собирались часто, ходить друг к другу в гости было принято и, уж извините за нынешние реалии, совсем не дорого.

Очень важно — для нас не было вопроса, правы мы или нет. Конечно, мы правы! Мы все делаем правильно! Наша страна — самая лучшая! Мы несем миру прогресс и справедливость. Сейчас, после 30 лет капитализма (и даже больше, если считать 5 лет перестройки), для меня очевидно, что это так и было. В моей семье не было партийных и руководящих работников, а были рабочие и трудовая интеллигенция, и, возможно, мы, обычные люди, не знали всех тонкостей теории, но мы чувствовали, что эта страна — наша, праздник — наш и сами мы часть чего-то большого, важного, великого, часть общего дела, изменяющего историю. И я также помню, что потребовалось пять лет непрерывной перестроечной пропаганды, чтобы хотя бы частично приглушить в народе это чувство, вытравить его, лишить народ жизненных сил, чтобы уже после 1991 года перейти к следующему этапу — начать резать государство и распределять его богатства. Если бы Горбачев сразу, в 1985 году, сообщил народу свои истинные цели, думаю, он недолго продержался бы у власти. И я помню, что наша страна была очень спокойной — даже не в плане низкого уровня преступности, хотя он был в сравнении с нынешними временами невероятно низок. Нет, это было спокойствие силы и уверенности. Никто не думал о том, как стать «крутым», не шли бесконечные сериалы про «спецназ», да и спецназов-то никаких не было, зато совсем рядом были совсем еще не старые, простые и скромные ветераны, выигравшие самую страшную в истории человечества войну, спасшие современную человеческую цивилизацию.

Я помню эту великую новую общность — советский народ. Мы действительно были единый советский народ. «Ни эллина, ни иудея», как сказано в одной важной книге. Я всегда ощущал себя русским, были у меня в классе украинцы, татары, евреи, был парень из Грузии. Но, честно говоря, мы тогда этого даже не знали, потому что вопросы национальности нас совершенно не волновали, и уж тем более никому в голову не пришло бы разделяться по национальностям и религиям. И я абсолютно не помню, чтобы кто-то чувствовал себя ущемленным по национальному признаку. Это было единство без всякого насилия, мы действительно чувствовали себя одним народом. Да, собственно, мы им и были. Попытки создать такую общность в истории человечества предпринимались много раз, и даже на гербе США написано «E pluribus unum» («Единое из многих»), но только в Советском Союзе этот эксперимент был полностью удачным. Слово «эксперимент» применительно к нашей стране наши оппоненты произносят с каким-то уничижением, а ведь да, был эксперимент, и он дал реальную альтернативу, новый и жизнеспособный путь человечества, государство, которое уверенно отвечало на самые грозные вызовы в истории человечества, страна, оставившая после себя величайшие свершения.

Человек единственный из всех живущих на Земле существ знает, что смертен. Коммунистическое учение иногда называют новой религией, как будто это обидное слово. Да, некоторые религиозные элементы в нем есть, а что тут плохого? Все религии мира обещают человеку жизнь вечную после смерти, особенно если в течение жизни земной он честно и безотказно трудился. Наша страна не только обещала, но и дала человеку жизнь вечную — в участии в общем деле, в построении будущего, счастливого и светлого, в котором навсегда останется частица труда каждого. «Радуюсь я — это мой труд вливается в труд моей Республики» — некоторые современные люди могут даже не понять, чему так радуется бессребреник Маяковский.

С разрушением нашей страны, нашего строя, альтернативы потеряли не только мы. Мы, понятное дело, просто осиротели. Но осиротел весь мир, погружающийся сейчас в какое-то технотронное средневековье. Вспоминаю цитату из фильма Вачовски: «После окончания «холодной войны» началась бесконечная «война с терроризмом». Имеется в виду, что война спустилась на низовой уровень, воюют все против всех, непонятно, кто с кем, как достичь победы и что это такое — победа в такой войне.

Скучаю ли я по СССР? Хотел бы я его вернуть? Слов мало, чтобы ответить на эти вопросы. Скажу лишь, что без колебаний и немедленно отдал бы жизнь за то, чтобы мои дети и следующие поколения жили так, как жили мы, в такой стране. Утраты наши безграничны, скорбь неизмерима. И с каждым годом она становится все больше. Какую страну мы потеряли! Какой нам был дан бесценный дар! И какой могла бы быть наша жизнь, если бы даже в 1991 году руководство проявило бы твердость и, как показал опыт дружественных нам стран, восстановило бы конституционный порядок. История всего мира была бы совсем другой, скольких жертв можно было бы избежать! Почему это случилось именно с нами, с нашей страной?! Уверен, история даст ответы на эти вопросы.

О чем я сожалею? Да буквально обо всем. Когда уходит близкий вам человек, нельзя сказать, что вы любили именно его глаза, или руки, или характер. Да, все это вы любили, но он ушел весь. Нет такой сферы, в которой я бы мог сказать, что то, что произошло с нашей страной, было оправданно. А технический прогресс, который не стоял на месте последние 30 лет, уверен, двигался бы еще быстрее, если бы соревнование двух сверхдержав продолжалось. Мы кое-что приобрели из техники, но кто знает, чего мы лишились? Не было ли на Луне уже как минимум двух баз — нашей и американской или даже одной совместной, если бы соревнование продолжалось? И уж, конечно, две ответственные и уверенные в себе страны могли решать практически все мировые вопросы. В общем, куда ни глянь, проиграли все. И особенно те, кто был уверен, что выиграл.

Все перевернулось с ног на голову, черное стало белым, добро — злом, а зло — добром. Чего стоит одно обращение «господа», призванное заменить «товарищей». Ведь «господин» — другая сторона «холопа». Раз ты кому-то господин, значит, кому-то и холоп. И уж никак не товарищ. А те, кто совершал революцию в октябре 1917 года, не хотели быть господами, но и холопами никому себя сделать не позволили. В «Стажерах», одном из ранних, еще ярко-красных произведений Стругацких, отлично об этом сказано: «Вы уже кое-чего достигли, вы не хотите быть рабом. Теперь осталось перестать хотеть быть господином».

Но я не мог бы считать себя советским человеком, если бы не был оптимистом. Великая Октябрьская социалистическая революция была абсолютно закономерным ответом на многовековой запрос на справедливость. Все люди хотели чувствовать себя людьми. Все, а не только богатые. Даже в западном мире наша революция вызвала совершенно тектонические сдвиги в отношении к так называемому «простому» человеку — сильные мира сего вынуждены теперь его уважать, потому что было наглядно показано, что не такие уж они и сильные и что может произойти, если, как говорил Маяковский, в партию сгрудятся малые. Последний, совсем недавний пример — Бразилия, где 215-миллионный народ на выборах изменил свою судьбу.

Запрос на справедливость в мире никуда не делся. И не только в справедливости дело. Если в начале XX века об этом рассуждали еще умозрительно, то сейчас, к концу второй декады XXI века, совершенно очевидно, что капитализм — это тупик. Все порожденные им проблемы завязываются во все более тугой узел — и почти ни одна из них не решается. Выражение «технотронный фашизм» уже не кажется чем-то абстрактным. Мир меняется стремительно и совсем не в том направлении, о котором мечтали великие мировые гуманисты и просветители.

Но я абсолютно уверен, что скоро опыт Советского Союза будет востребован — просто жизнь заставит. Его будут изучать, а наработки использовать открыто — ведь многое из нашего опыта, то же планирование, например, уже активно используется, хотя часто не признается, что это опыт именно нашей страны.

Я считаю, что будущее — за социализмом. Это теперь не просто лозунг, это опыт 30-летней жизни при капитализме, это реальная альтернатива. Уверен, наши дети и внуки возьмут в будущее все самое лучшее из наших достижений, не повторят ошибок прошлого и решат проблемы настоящего.

----------


## Let_nab

Кстати, вчера и сегодня было много разговоров про то, что СВО изменила характер злополучных "Голубых огоньков" и они стали лучше, чем были в предшествующие годы за счет отсутствия некоторых сбежавших п*дорасов, а также появления новых лиц вроде настоящих наших Героев.
Или же пока изменения поверхностные и косметические?

----------


## Let_nab

*«Происходящее вас не достойно». Посольство США в Москве обратилось к россиянам*

- https://www.gazeta.ru/politics/2023/...hbtug871718221

Медведев назвал обращение посольства США к россиянам «пределом моральной деградации»

Американское посольство в Москве обратилось в своем Telegram-канале к россиянам и напомнило о прошлых совместных достижениях, общности культур двух стран и высказало солидарность с теми гражданами РФ, которые выступают за «более мирное будущее». Зампред Совбеза России Дмитрий Медведев назвал обращение посольства верхом цинизма.
Посольство США в Москве выразило солидарность с россиянами, выступающими за мирное будущее.

«Мы считаем, что происходящее вас не достойно, и солидарны с каждым из вас, кто стремится создать более мирное будущее»,

— указывается в публикации в Telegram-канале посольства.

Там отмечается, что Россия и США исторически не только соперничали, но и активно сотрудничали для преодоления крупных вызовов, с которыми сталкивался мир.

Посольство напомнило в видеоролике, что Россию и США объединяет «общность культур и наших достижений». В видео подчеркивается, что русская литература изучается в американских школах, а произведения русской академической музыки «исполняются в наших самых престижных культурных заведениях».

На сменяющихся видеокадрах показаны писатели Лев Толстой и Федор Достоевский, встречи руководителей двух стран в разные исторические периоды: Леонида Брежнева и Ричарда Никсона, Михаила Горбачева и Рональда Рейгана, Бориса Ельцина и Билла Клинтона, а также российские и американские космонавты. В финале ролика показывается видео с протестной антивоенной акции в Санкт-Петербурге.

«Цинизм в лучших традициях нацистов»
Видеообращение посольства прокомментировал в своем Telegram-канале зампред Совета безопасности России Дмитрий Медведев. Он назвал публикацию верхом цинизма и заявил, что авторы видеоролика – наследники министра пропаганды нацистской Германии Йозефа Геббельса.

«Даже для этих первостатейных уродов это верх цинизма и предел моральной деградации. США тратит десятки миллиардов на войну на Украине, поставляя свое оружие в гигантских масштабах, чужими руками истребляет тысячи людей. Это запредельный цинизм в лучших традициях нацистов. Да, собственно, sons of bitches, несущие такой бред, и есть настоящие наследники рейхсминистра пропаганды Йозефа Геббельса. Только этот мертворожденный бред уже ни на кого не действует. А ответ на него вы получите не в кабинетной тиши», — написал он.

Также он назвал отправку фрегата «Адмирал Горшков» к берегам НАТО главным подарком к Новому году.

«Главный подарок к Новому году с боекомплектом ракет «Циркон» отправился вчера к берегам стран НАТО. 1000 км дальности их применения с гиперзвуком в 9 Махов и возможностью использовать любой заряд с гарантией преодолевают любую ПРО. Пусть постоит где-то в 100 милях от берега, поближе к реке Потомак. Так что радуйтесь! Приведёт в чувство любого, кто будет представлять прямую угрозу России и нашим союзникам», — добавил он.

Зампред Совбеза заключил, что США и их союзникам «никогда не будет прощения» за убийство «наших людей», и подчеркнул, что Москва будет говорить с Вашингтоном на языке силы и выпускать еще больше современного оружия.

«Молотить им нацистскую падаль, которую вы породили в XXI веке. Мстить каждому преступнику за каждого убитого гражданина нашей страны», — заключил он.

Пресс-секретарь президента России Дмитрий Песков сообщил РИА Новости, что в Кремле пока не видели видеоролик американского посольства.

Отношения стран

После начала специальной военной операции отношения двух стран обострились. В частности, 24 февраля президент США Джо Байден заявил, что отношения Соединенных Штатов с Россией после начала СВО «полностью разорваны». США активно оказывают военную помощь Украине, поставляя ей вооружения, технологии и военные консультативные услуги. Из Вашингтона неоднократно высылали российских дипломатов. Также США ввели несколько пакетов санкций против РФ, которые коснулись нефтегазовой отрасти, экспорта товаров и технологий, а также адресные ограничения против российских и юридических лиц.

Еще до начала спецоперации, в апреле 2021 года, Россия включила США в список недружественных стран. После начала спецоперации, когда США начали поставлять Украине отдельные виды вооружений, в частности, системы ПВО, дальние беспилотники и ракетные системы большого радиуса действия, Москва предостерегала Вашингтон от пересечения неких «красных линий».

----------


## Let_nab

*Несколько стоп-кадров из отечественного трэшъ-сериала «Перевал Дятлова», 2020 г.*

Несколько стоп-кадров из отечественного трэшъ-сериала «Перевал Дятлова», 2020 года. Откуда такая нелюбовь к своей родной стране СССР у создателей сериала "Перевал Дятлова"? Такое впечатление, что это нацисты снимают у нас сериалы про СССР или может это отрицательный образ Родины — создают извне "госдеп" и "ципсо"? Походу и у нас тоже необходима эта денацификация?

1. НКВДшник за минуту до того, как приступить к изнасилованию пленной немки
2. Один из главных героев сериала за минуту до того, как застрелить НКВДШника во время изнасилования пленной немки
3. Пленный немец, «работавший в концлагере», за секунду до того, как крикнуть «она ни в чем не виновата!» НКВДШнику, который собирается изнасиловать пленную немку, тоже работавшую в концлагере.
4. Белокурая бестия, работавшая в концлагере, за полторы минуты до того, как немец, работавший в концлагере, убьет ее прицельным выстрелом в голову из ППШ, отобранного у главного героя (2), который только что застрелил из него НКВДШника (1), который пытался ее изнасиловать, а потом расскажет (немец 3), что она в концлагере кому-то вырезала сердце и вообще все они «творили ужасные вещи».
5. Другие пленные немцы, раздосадованные проявлением неслыханного зверства со стороны советских.

Аплодисменты, все встают!

Вспомнился уместный анекдот:
Театр, идет пьеса. В зале темно и гробовая тишина, только актеры играют. И тут из первых рядов крик:
— Доктора, доктора! В зале есть доктор?!
С бельэтажа отвечают:
-Да, я доктор! Что случилось?
-Коллега, что за херню нам показывают?!

Кто же выделил деньги на такое, интересно? Вроде же даже статья нынче есть за дискредитацию советского прошлого?









.....

*Так к чему этот пример очередного российского фильма?
А вот к чему!
*

Медведев тут на днях высказался о незаметных людях действующих по справедливости.

_"...Там на просторах интернетов/телеграмов возобновилась дискуссия о том, как быть с предателями, переметнувшимися к врагу и желающими гибели своему Отечеству. В том числе с некоторыми ничтожными ошмётками дерьма, которые ещё недавно причисляли себя к так называемой интеллектуальной элите. Я уже недавно высказывался по этой теме. Ну, тут пошёл сурьёзный разговор между начальниками, как действовать: «по закону» или «по справедливости». Придётся дать уточнение. Конечно, только по закону. А вот если закон не работает или не достигает цели, то по особым правилам военного времени. Вспомним опыт Великой Отечественной, да и других стран. Во времена войн всегда были такие специальные правила. И тихие группы безукоризненно незаметных людей, их результативно исполняющие." -_  (с) Медведев

В годы Великой Отечественной Войны, "тихие группы безукоризненно незаметных людей" это НКВД и СМЕРШ. Оказалось, что враги народа, шпионы, диверсанты, вредители — это не выдумка "кровавого" Сталина, а реальность. 
Тогда отработали результативно. Только вот что-то до сегодняшнего дня, с момента уничтожения СССР, эти так сейчас внезапно честно заговорившие персонажи до этого только поливали ложью и грязью этих "безукоризненно незаметных людей"... Чего бы это? Вряд ли они передумали. Тут дело в другом. Теперь им стали необходимы эти тихие группы безукоризненно незаметных людей. Но тут уже станет вопрос. А в чьих интересах эти группы людей будут работать? Тогда в СССР - в интересах советского народа, а не мелкой группки капиталистов у власти. Как сейчас?

----------


## Fencer

> Кто же выделил деньги на такое, интересно? Вроде же даже статья нынче есть за дискредитацию советского прошлого?


Это в титрах можно увидеть кто продюсеры этого фильма.

----------

